# ASUS / ASRock / MSI / GIGABYTE BIOS's with updated RAID OROM



## garikfox

*ASUS / ASRock / MSI / GIGABYTE* _(P67 / Z68 / Z77 / Z87 / Z97)_ motherboard BIOS's with updated *Intel RAID OROM*

To get full support from the new OROM it's a good idea to redo the array and re-install Windows after you have flashed the updated BIOS.

ASUS Z77 / Z87 / Z97 users will need to use the USB BIOS Flashback feature to flash a mod BIOS, EZ-Flash 2 wont work it will show an error while attempting to flash "Security Verification Failed".

Targeted OROM and Driver per chipset:

*P67 / Z68 / Z77* - OROM *12.9.0.2006*, Use Driver 12.9.4.1000

*Z87 / Z97* - OROM *14.8.2.2397*, Use Driver 14.8.9.1053

*Garik's OneDrive*
*--->> Download <<---*

*Intel RST driver/software download:*

*Intel RST 12.9.4.1000 Driver*

*Intel RST 14.8.9.1053 Driver*

Note: If your using a P67 / Z68 / Z77 board with Windows 10 you won't be installing a driver, You'll be using the Windows 10 In-Box drivers for RAID.

If you want to modify your own BIOS with the same procedure I use follow this link below. _(Click Forum, Upper left)_

*Modify your own BIOS*

_*If you need a BIOS modified just post what board you have and a download link to that BIOS, Within hours I will post that I added it for you to my OneDrive.*_


----------



## freddy85

Ok, just a quick question, i downloaded the 2303 for my p8p67 v3 on asus support page and upgraded the bios with my usb stick.. But when i push ctr+l on start up, i still see version 10.5.0.1034. is this correct? i was expecting to see version number 11.1.0.1413

Edit, i figured it out.. These are modified. i now have 11.1.0.1413.. thanks


----------



## garikfox

Np, Im glad its working for you


----------



## kyton

I have the Asus P8Z68-M-PRO BIOS 3702. please add OROM

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68M_PRO/#download

thanks


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> I have the Asus P8Z68-M-PRO BIOS 3702. please add OROM
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68M_PRO/#download
> thanks


Located in the list up top


----------



## kyton

Thanks, will try it out.


----------



## sondal

I have the Asus P8P67-PRO-REV31 with BIOS 3702. Pleasee if it is possible add OROM.
Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sondal*
> 
> I have the Asus P8P67-PRO-REV31 with BIOS 3702. Pleasee if it is possible add OROM.
> Thanks


I added it to the list up top


----------



## sondal

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sondal*
> 
> Thanks


Your welcome


----------



## drkCrix

A Bios for the Maximus IV Extreme would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## drkCrix

Works like a charm,

Thank you very much,

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drkCrix*
> 
> Works like a charm,
> Thank you very much,
> Cheers,
> Chris


Your welcome


----------



## Outcasst

I'm getting an integrity check failed error on the P8P67 Deluxe BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I'm getting an integrity check failed error on the P8P67 Deluxe BIOS.


Try downloading it again, I went ahead and re-uploaded it


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Try downloading it again, I went ahead and re-uploaded it


Same error again







.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Is this the same BIOS as the official one?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Same error again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmmm..., weird, Not sure what's wrong there. I'm pretty sure the BIOS is fine though, Try downloading the un-modified BIOS from ASUS and see if it gives the same message If it does then that tells me and you that my BIOS is fine


----------



## ASUSfreak

Don't want to be a PITA







but why would I need it? I mean, what does it do (better) than the stock BIOS?

Do I need it when NOT using RAID?

It's just that I've learned the "don't fix it if it ain't broken" rule too much before









And I've got the P8P67 Deluxe also and I see Outcasst is having problems atm...


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> Is this the same BIOS as the official one?


Yes, but with the updated Official Intel RAID ROM

I replaced the 8086_2822 binary file


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Don't want to be a PITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why would I need it? I mean, what does it do (better) than the stock BIOS?
> Do I need it when NOT using RAID?
> It's just that I've learned the "don't fix it if it ain't broken" rule too much before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've got the P8P67 Deluxe also and I see Outcasst is having problems atm...


Yeah if you dont use RAID then theres no need to update with my BIOS


----------



## Outcasst

Getting it on the unmodified BIOS, too.

I guess I have a bigger problem to worry about now lol.

Edit: Looks like these new BIOS aren't supported on B2 boards...

Could you perhaps modify the 2302 BIOS? Thanks


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah if you dont use RAID then theres no need to update with my BIOS


Then again, I always want the latest BIOS







(looks like my 2302 BIOS is already 2 months old







)

And if I go RAID in future (who knows) it better be ready yet


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Getting it on the unmodified BIOS, too.
> I guess I have a bigger problem to worry about now lol.
> *Edit: Looks like these new BIOS aren't supported on B2 boards...*
> Could you perhaps modify the 2302 BIOS? Thanks


You mean you have revision 2 bios?

Like when I bought mine it said: Revision 3.0 BIOS


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Outcasst

This is mine:


----------



## garikfox

Ok yeah B2, I posted the 2302 BIOS for you before your last post.

I hope it works good for you









Ohh, BTW why is your PCIe link only at x8 ?


----------



## xSociety

I have a P8Z68-V PRO GEN3 with the newest BIOS from the ASUS website, I also use drives in RAID as a non-OS storage drive. Would I benefit from DL'ing this BIOS? What exactly does it do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok yeah B2, I posted the 2302 BIOS for you before your last post.
> 
> I hope it works good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, BTW why is your PCIe link only at x8 ?


SLI


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok yeah B2, I posted the 2302 BIOS for you before your last post.
> I hope it works good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohh, BTW why is your PCIe link only at x8* ?


Cause our boards only do 16x when using 1 card... When SLI it becomes 8x/8x


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I have a P8Z68-V PRO GEN3 with the newest BIOS from the ASUS website, I also use drives in RAID as a non-OS storage drive. Would I benefit from DL'ing this BIOS? What exactly does it do?
> SLI


Yes you most likely will benefit









To be honest I cant tell the difference in performance with the older RAID ROM and the newer one, Some people just like to have the latest updated RAID ROM's including me lol


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Cause our boards only do 16x when using 1 card... When SLI it becomes 8x/8x


Oh hes SLI ok cool


----------



## ASUSfreak

So I went for it and updated my BIOS with your BIOS...

It works, but not from the first run...

I did it as I always do it (usb stick, EZ-flash) but this time it did the same (EZ flash starts flashing as normal, with the progressbar etc),

until rebooting...

It keeps asking me something (dunno what, it says can't load blablabla)

If I click OK button, the question just reappiers a second later...

So eventually I hit the reset switch and it boots again, but now saying the BIOS is being updated, don't turn power of. (NEVER had that before???!!! --> You see the progress bar in EZ flash and that's it, after rebooting I never saw a progress bar???!!!)

Anyway after some time it completed and booted normally (for now) and CPU-Z shows 3207 BIOS...

Don't fix it if it ain't broken... hmmm....

Anyway it works







but 1 question tho:

What if ASUS comes out with newer BIOS? Does it overwrite everything? Or does it keep the newer RAID ROM settings?


----------



## ASUSfreak

OK... Today the first time I booted, the computer refused to boot...

When the Windows 7 logo pops up it hangs...

Reset switch and after rebooting it still hangs at same spot...

Even after 5x

So I unplugged power cord, pressed the power switch a few times, cleared the CMOS and than put it all back together and inputted my BIOS settings again and it booted...

Let's hope tomorrow it will boot from first time...

Probably a coincidence but it happend with 2 of us... both using P8P67 Deluxe...


----------



## garikfox

Yeah those issues have nothing to do with my BIOS.

The 2nd BIOS update thing was the ME Firmware getting updated thats normal.

And ASUS does say to CLR CMOS after a ME firmware update, Im sure you wont have anymore problems









No if you update to a newer BIOS and if it still contains the old RAID ROM then it will be flashed back to the old RAID ROM.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Nope, still having booting issues...

Just won't boot from first time









Ok this is the last time I do it







DON'T FIX IT IF IT AIN'T BROKE...

Will flash to ASUS 3207 BIOS, and hopefully the issues are gone...

I haven't changed anything to my PC and it work flawlesly before the update... After the update the trouble began...


----------



## ASUSfreak

Oh boy... After installing the "official" ASUS 3207 BIOS again, it takes AGES to boot into windows...

It boots upon the Windows logo splash screen, waits a while, do something with the HDD for a second (HDD noise)

Then the HDD light stays ON (but no HDD noise) and after 173 seconds (yup I measured it a few times... that's freaking 3 minutes!!!) the pc boots further from the logo into desktop...

Damn!

This is really *#[email protected]%

And it did not updated a second time (you call it the ME Firmware, what stands ME for anyway?)

Dzjeezes man this sucks... from booting till desktop took me 1 minute and 30 seconds or so with my HDD

Now it feels like my PC is crap taking it to 4-5 minutes...









I sure hope ASUS brings a new update soon (as this one is just a week old) and I hope it overwrites anything that could have caused this...


----------



## garikfox

Ohh no, hmm yeah Ive heard of this happening before with other people that update to the newer BIOS's

ME is the Intel Management Engine

Also after you flash to the 32xx BIOS you cant go back to older BIOS's either









Try CLR CMOS again and then once back in BIOS click Load Optimized default and try not to OC anything, see what happens then

If it still does this then Id order a New BIOS from ASUS, Also maybe try a Clean install of Windows and use the latest drivers and IME software on that boards download page.

I really hope you get it worked out

FYI: The newer BIOS's also change the way these boards OC too


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ohh no, hmm yeah Ive heard of this happening before with other people that update to the newer BIOS's
> ME is the Intel Management Engine
> Also after you flash to the 32xx BIOS you cant go back to older BIOS's either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try CLR CMOS again and then once back in BIOS click Load Optimized default and try not to OC anything, see what happens then
> If it still does this then Id order a New BIOS from ASUS, Also maybe try a Clean install of Windows and use the latest drivers and IME software on that boards download page.
> I really hope you get it worked out
> FYI: The newer BIOS's also change the way these boards OC too


I tried to try it all... Flashed the official ASUS 3207 over it, no go...

Can't roll back indeed... --> BIOS is outdated it says...

I cleared CMOS, loaded defaults and did not OC anything, still no go...

I can't even boot the windows CD and thus not be able to try the Repair Function of Windows CD...

Format C... for a BIOS update... Pfff....

I've to buy a new BIOS chip?? Euh...

Goddamnit: I feel so stupid... I even told myself: DON'T FIX IT IF IT AIN'T BROKEN aaaagh sigh...

Pff OCing... I just put the same values in it and it works...

It's just the PC won't boot every time I reboot... Have to keep restarting untill it does boot. And if it boots it takes 4-5 minutes to be in desktop...

Damn man...


----------



## garikfox

So I see maybe a little bit better progress ?

Try disabling PLL Overvoltage sometimes this can cause weird boot issues.

Maybe try a Clean Windows 7 Install ?

I'm sorry about the trouble your having, I kinda feel bad here


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> So I see maybe a little bit better progress ?
> Try disabling PLL Overvoltage sometimes this can cause weird boot issues.
> Maybe try a Clean Windows 7 Install ?
> I'm sorry about the trouble your having, I kinda feel bad here


Nope, no progress at all...

All settings are default and same problem, even PLL is default setting

Don't feel bad, nothing you can do about...









The "funny" part is: My previous mobo (Striker II Formula) had same problem.

I always install new BIOS. I already had the Fermi's installed in there. A new (ASUS) BIOS came out and only thing with comment was: Fixes slow boot for ATI xxxx cards.

I thought to myself: Well I don't have ATI card, nor slow boot problems, but I want latest BIOS. Flashed it and BAM same problem. Boot time increased by 2-3 minutes... I was so tired of it eventually, that I upgraded to this board...

Now I've got same problems... Shall I upgrade again???!!!









Oh well the longer boot times is a PITA (suretenly when OC-ing and BSOD-ing and rebooting a lot) but I'll live... It's just the times it refuses to boot :s

Might try RMA it...


----------



## ASUSfreak

Oh my god...

Started this noon at 12h00. trying to format C...

I do this like a zillion times (as I build PC's for me, friends, family, colleagues, etc)

All the time it takes me about an hour to complete.

Now 11 hours later (23h13) I'm finally back!

Djeezes wth was that???!!! My optical drive did not work, then after that worked again the windows faild to install halfway, then the installer finished but first reboot gave an error 0x000blablabla.

Then ... I just don't know it anymore










Eventually after clearing CMOS and loading defaults it still did not work, so the last thing I would do was taking PC apart and removed BIOS battery and unplugged power cord, drained the PSU and left it for an hour...

I started PC, booted from DVD and freaking installed Win 7 again...

And here I am, back on OCN after an 11h battle...

That was the BIOS update of my life!

Anyway EVERYTHING works flawless again AND the PC boots as fast as my WD Raptor can go









Djeezes f*****g christ!









(I sure hope when I shut down my PC, and boot the first time tomorrow it still works







)


----------



## garikfox

Woohoo !









So everything is fine again ?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Woohoo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everything is fine again ?


It sure is! (this is first time I boot today and working







) --> Let's continue *this* path shall we...


----------



## garikfox

Awesome ! good to hear this


----------



## ASUSfreak

But I'm not sure wich BIOS I have eventually... Is it yours or is it ASUS???

I flashed your, afterwards ASUS (but it didn't do the ME stuff again)

Not that I care but


----------



## garikfox

Yeah you have the ASUS BIOS, If it aint broke dont fix it right ? lol


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah you have the ASUS BIOS, *If it aint broke dont fix it right* ? lol


Hmmm, let me think about that one... No!









Oh well I've said that to me more than once (and still did it) and it will happen again (but not now after a clean install yet







)

Laterzzz dude!


----------



## kyton

I see there is a new orom around. 11.5.0.1347


----------



## garikfox

Yes there is









Im not sure if its a Beta or not though


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if its a Beta or not though


Let me know when it's fixed







I'll be the first one to try out


----------



## nascar59

HI Mobo Master did the flash with your Bios 3203 Zip. with Intel RAID ROM 11.1.0.1413 and my Board run perfect it's a Asus p8z68-v-pro so thank very much some thing that Asus could not do now am happy with this Asus board Finaly,Ray


----------



## garikfox

*nascar59*: Your welcome, Im glad its working good for you


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## bmarko82

First thanks for your work garikfox! I used your p8z68-v pro bios 3203 with total happiness








ASUS updated the z68 boards bioses to 3304 (i think it was only an oprom update, but i made 2 versions with the latest oproms)

P8Z68-V Pro 3304 BIOS with RAID ROM v11.1.0.1413:

p8z68-v-pro-asus-3304-11101413.zip 4453k .zip file

P8Z68-V Pro 3304 BIOS with RAID ROM v11.5.0.1347:

p8z68-v-pro-asus-3304-11501347.zip 4453k .zip file


*Use it at your own risk!* (i only tested the second one with 11.5 option rom).


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## motokill36

Please dont use Sabertooth P67 latest bios update
Everything just stops working .


----------



## Outcasst

Hi, would it be possible for you to modify Z77 board BIOS?

Looking for *11.5.0.1347* ROM to be added to Z77 Sabertooth 1015 BIOS located here

thanks


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Outcasst

Gives a "Security Verification Failed" error


----------



## garikfox

Yeah other Z77 users are getting that also, Only way to flash it is with the flashback feature.


----------



## Outcasst

Flashback method didn't work. It refused to update it


----------



## garikfox

Theres a few PDF's in the ASUS BIOS download file that says I think you have to rename the file, It tells you what you have to do to use the flashback feature.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Cool !, Have you tested the 11.5.0.1149 driver yet with the 11.5.0.1347 OROM ?
> Im pretty sure TRIM works now with a RAID array


This is what I've got my setup on but there is no way to see TRIM working. Few sites show how you might be able to catch it but bugger it if that's reliable in anyway.


----------



## bmarko82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Cool !, Have you tested the 11.5.0.1149 driver yet with the 11.5.0.1347 OROM ?
> Im pretty sure TRIM works now with a RAID array


Yes, i checked it with fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify. It says 0.


----------



## chrisgilroy

Just because it shows Trim as enabled in WINDOWS doesn't mean it's working. It always comes back as enabled in Windows no matter what driver/rom you are using.

Also, can anyone give me a link to a PDF that says Trim is now enabled? I can't find release notes for the latest drivers...


----------



## garikfox

There arent any release notes yet for the driver, But the last 11.5.x driver said that the next 11.5 release will have TRIM implemented


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *ASUSfreak*: *LOL your crazy !*
> Ok here you go, This is the latest BIOS for your Board with Updated Intel RAID ROM to version *11.5.0.1347*
> Use this driver below with this OROM, This is the first driver to supposedly support the TRIM command while using a RAID array, The driver version is *11.5.0.1149*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3207.zip 3157k .zip file
> 
> Driver link:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel_rst_11.5.0.1149beta(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> FYI: Make sure to do a Windows fresh install after updating the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAID driver might not be recognized with a pre-install in Win7 so youll have to install the RST package after Win7 has been updated with all Windows Updates, make sure to install the Intel System drivers first though


*Yes I know!* And I'm drunk atm too







(just came home from a yearly beer-party in my native town







)

Thx for the BIOS, but I think I skip this one









I'll keep sticking with the official BIOS, you should know/understand why


----------



## chrisgilroy

It actually said (iirc) Raid TRIM will be in a future release of the 11.5 drivers, not the next release.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## error-id10t

I asked on another forum how I could see if TRIM works and they suggested I run HDDScan, then fill-up the drive and delete everything - then check again with HDDScan. I did this and the results seem to show there is no TRIM. But like I said earlier here, if you know of a better way to check, let me know and I'll do that.


----------



## garikfox

There currently isnt a way to check


----------



## Homeronte

Thanks, flashed my P8P67 DELUXE flawlessly!!!

My previous BIOS was 2103. I don't know if its relevant but just to clarify.

I see the other bios with OROM 11.5.0.1347 but i'll wait i don't have a SSD Raid (not right now but i'm planning to have it soon







)


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## error-id10t

So just to update on what I saw. No problems with the 11.5 OROM itself but I don't suggest you install those 11.5 RST drivers. Afterwards it saw my RAID setup (both) as SCSI and everything was slower - especially boots. There's no TRIM there.

I just rolled RST back down to 11.1 and it's back to it's usual good behaviour.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Outcasst

Do we also need the latest RAID ROM for TRIM to work, or just the 11.5.0.1149 drivers?


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Outcasst

Damn. I guess a way to flash the modified Z77 BIOS's will be needed for me then. Nothing has worked so far.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah on the ASUS Z77's you have to use the flashback feature to flash a modified BIOS as you probably already know


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah on the ASUS Z77's you have to use the flashback feature to flash a modified BIOS as you probably already know


yeah tried it before and it didn't work. Turned out I was using the wrong file name. Just flashed now and it worked fine. Thanks for the file


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## theway109

Any chance you could do the 3209 Bios for a Sabertooth P67? I would really love TRIM support for my RAID0.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## DeXaXtreX

I need an Intel RAID ROM BIOS for motherboard Maximus 11.1.0.1413 IV Extreme-Z and BIOS 3304.

excuse my English because I am Spanish and I do not speak very well.

thank you very much


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## DeXaXtreX

thank you very much


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## kyton

New bios for the P8Z68-M PRO available. So far no info. Wonder what OROM is included.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-M_PRO/P8Z68-M-PRO-ASUS-3806.zip


----------



## luciferxe

Hello. I happen to have a p8z68-v gen3. I noticed you have 3201 but not 3304. Would it be to much of a burden to ask if you could update to the newer one?
I am not sure if it is possible though as they added 10.6 to it. If you could. It would be greatly appreciated. Or if you could tell me where I could get just the oprom myself and modify the bios.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## OverClocker55

Are these boards good with the new raid rom? Thinking of getting one and some WD Greens


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## luciferxe

Ty will test in a couple hours when I get home.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks this seemed to get my raid a little boost my access time seemed to improve the most only 9.10ms for 4 drives in raid 0 old drives to all are 4+ years old.


----------



## RageOfFury

Thanks so much garikfox. Much appreciate you updating the P8Z68-V GEN3 BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Homeronte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *ASUSfreak*: Ok here you go, This is the latest BIOS for your Board with Updated Intel RAID ROM to version *11.5.0.1347*
> Use this driver below with this OROM, This is the first driver to supposedly support the TRIM command while using a RAID array, The driver version is *11.5.0.1149*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3207.zip 3157k .zip file
> 
> Driver link:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel_rst_11.5.0.1149beta(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> FYI: Make sure to do a Windows fresh install after updating the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAID driver might not be recognized with a pre-install in Win7 so youll have to install the RST package after Win7 has been updated with all Windows Updates, make sure to install the Intel System drivers first though


Hey, a new driver version is out and this seems to be the one for windows 7

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel_rst_11.5.0.1171beta(www.station-drivers.com).exe

I don't have a Raid0 SSD, but if anyone can confirm that TRIM is working with these it will be great news for everyone.


----------



## luciferxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeronte*
> 
> Hey, a new driver version is out and this seems to be the one for windows 7
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel_rst_11.5.0.1171beta(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> I don't have a Raid0 SSD, but if anyone can confirm that TRIM is working with these it will be great news for everyone.


If I have time. I can test them. Might not be until tonight.

Is there anywhere we can see a changelog?


----------



## chevy350

I had them installed when I was trying Win8 the last couple days but couldn't keep it stable due to drivers so I didn't get a chance to check.







But still using 11.1.0.1006 on Win7


----------



## error-id10t

There's no trim/unmap on either Win7 or Win8 unless someone can show why that winhex method doesn't work as evidence (in RAID0).


----------



## Outcasst

Hey, me again!

Could you add the latest OPROM to the latest Z77 BIOS located here please?

Thank you


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Fr0stx

Hi!, could you do the same with this one ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-3208.zip (Maximus IV Extreme (P67))


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Nischi

Googled for a while and finally found this thread, Thanks a bunch! Owner of a Sabertooth P67 board =)


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## kevindd992002

So which is the latest OROM and ME firmware for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what does 1527 change ? over the last one you had done ?


----------



## garikfox

When 11.2.0.1006 driver is paired with RST OROM 11.2.0.1527

_"(New) Device Driver Functionality Enhancement."_


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> When 11.2.0.1006 driver is paired with RST OROM 11.2.0.1527
> _"(New) Device Driver Functionality Enhancement."_


lol with intel that could mean anything maybe a new button on the client or color lol. I did flash it and installed the driver it looks like my raid is little more stable less speeds jumping around and less cpu usage now when benchmarking it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Updated all BIOS's with RAID OROM 11.2.0.1527


Thanks! I have a P8Z68-V/GEN3 board. So I just flash this BIOS normally as I would with the untouched 3402 BIOS? Will it update the BIOS twice also?


----------



## Outcasst

The newer ones are 11.2, however the ones before were 11.5. Are these from a different branch or something? Seems like a step backwards.


----------



## garikfox

kevindd: Yes just flash it like you normally would


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> kevindd: Yes just flash it like you normally would


Will it update twice also?


----------



## garikfox

Yes it just overwrites everything, nothing to worry about


----------



## terahertz5k

Thank you! I appreciate your work on this.


----------



## Outcasst

Hi,

Could you add the latest OPROM to the bios located here? Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Outcasst: Did you want 11.2 ROM or 11.5 ROM ?


----------



## Outcasst

11.2 please


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## kevindd992002

Do you know how to update the Intel ME as well?


----------



## garikfox

Yes, It's a standalone update that can be done through DOS, But I wouldnt mess with it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes, It's a standalone update that can be done through DOS, But I wouldnt mess with it.


I really want to be updated on top of things. Why do you not recommend updating it?


----------



## kyton

I see Orom v11.5.0.1414 is available on www.station-drivers.com. They guys there reckon very good, trim support.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## error-id10t

Tried this, can't see it working.

It still shows the same information; after deletion the Cluster information shows empty but the random data is still the same as before in the offset. Is there another way to check TRIM function (win8)?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I really want to be updated on top of things. Why do you not recommend updating it?


BUMP!

@garikfox

So the the BIOS files uploaded here do not contain the latest version of RAID OROM?


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

No there currently isnt a way to check if TRIM is working, I wish there was


----------



## kevindd992002

Can you teach me how to update the Intel ME firm?


----------



## garikfox

Theres no need to update it, Its better to just let ASUS do that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Theres no need to update it, Its better to just let ASUS do that.


But I still want to update it







Can you help me?


----------



## garikfox

Ive looked again at how to update it and the info out there doesnt sound good on updating it, Theres no need to update it, messing with it can brick your board.

The Intel ME has nothing to do with system performance.

You need to read on what it actually does and then youll understand that you wont be interested in updating it.

Here below is what Intel ME does


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ive looked again at how to update it and the info out there doesnt sound good on updating it, Theres no need to update it, messing with it can brick your board.
> The Intel ME has nothing to do with system performance.
> You need to read on what it actually does and then youll understand that you wont be interested in updating it.
> Here below is what Intel ME does


Thanks. What disadvantages do we get with updating it?


----------



## Outcasst

Hi, could I get 11.2.0.1527 added to the BIOS here

Thanks again!


----------



## garikfox

kevindd: I have no idea, since Intel ME doesnt effect performance its hard to tell


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> kevindd: I have no idea, since Intel ME doesnt effect performance its hard to tell


Where is that "info" you read that says it's bad to update it?


----------



## garikfox

Well since Intel doesnt publicly put out a way to update it and the way I saw someone do it was threw DOS and looked complicated, That tells me its a bad idea to update it Manually.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Well since Intel doesnt publicly put out a way to update it and the way I saw someone do it was threw DOS and looked complicated, That tells me its a bad idea to update it Manually.


I tried updating the Intel ME before when it was still ME7 in it was very very easy. Just one line of command in DOS and that's all there is. What do you think with ME8?


----------



## garikfox

ME8 is for Ivy Bridge but will also work for Sandy Bridge


----------



## error-id10t

I moved this discussion here as the other thread is about drivers.. let me know if this is off topic though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So there's no way, as of now, to update the Sata controller?


What do you mean by the above?

CSMCORE has 3 different vendors there which you can highlight for OROMs.

197b, 2362 = our jmicron (JMB362)
1b4b, 9172 = our Marvell (note below, there are more IDs)
8086, 2822 = our Intel

But I'm not modding anything as I'm not a modder though I'd give it a go if I understood it well enough. Take the Marvell as an example, if you look at any of the firmwares they do not have 9172 listed under Device. However, they do include both 91A0 and 9120 which are also listed as OROM option for us - which one is the right one.

When either of those 2 are extracted they come out at 27KB while the firmware has the BIN file at 28KB, would the BIOS kick a dummy as they don't match.

The Jmicron firmware I see at station drivers doesn't include a BIN file, just what appears DOS install method. Marvell has this too.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> ME8 is for Ivy Bridge but will also work for Sandy Bridge


Yeah and ME8 is what's installed in the current BIOS of my board, right? So I figured to update it as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I moved this discussion here as the other thread is about drivers.. let me know if this is off topic though.
> What do you mean by the above?
> CSMCORE has 3 different vendors there which you can highlight for OROMs.
> 197b, 2362 = our jmicron (JMB362)
> 1b4b, 9172 = our Marvell (note below, there are more IDs)
> 8086, 2822 = our Intel
> But I'm not modding anything as I'm not a modder though I'd give it a go if I understood it well enough. Take the Marvell as an example, if you look at any of the firmwares they do not have 9172 listed under Device. However, they do include both 91A0 and 9120 which are also listed as OROM option for us - which one is the right one.
> When either of those 2 are extracted they come out at 27KB while the firmware has the BIN file at 28KB, would the BIOS kick a dummy as they don't match.
> The Jmicron firmware I see at station drivers doesn't include a BIN file, just what appears DOS install method. Marvell has this too.


I mean the ASMedia SATA controller that we were talking about in the P8Z68 driver thread?


----------



## error-id10t

Asmedia is for the USB3, pretty sure for both of our boards (mine is the non-Gen3). I didn't find a place for that (I'm not even 100% about the earlier information until someone confirms it), so didn't list it..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Asmedia is for the USB3, pretty sure for both of our boards (mine is the non-Gen3). I didn't find a place for that (I'm not even 100% about the earlier information until someone confirms it), so didn't list it..


Weird, it's what one of the members described to garikfox. Anyway, what are all the firmware/OROMs that you think are upgradeable in our boards?


----------



## garikfox

Ok now I know why I said I couldnt update your P8Z68-V/GEN3 firmware for the ASMedia controller, it uses JMicron not ASMedia for the extra SATA ports thats why I couldnt find the ASMedia Device ID


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Weird, it's what one of the members described to garikfox. Anyway, what are all the firmware/OROMs that you think are upgradeable in our boards?


There's 3 that I'm sure on...

1)
Marvell but need to find the correct ROM, the .1033 doesn't list our device (ID: 9127) - if you try to apply that (there are 4 options), it either does nothing or if you try and apply it for the other 2 options, it removes the Marvell splash screen (not good). You can fix that with stock BIOS. If someone knows which Marvell ROM has device ID 9127 included that should work.

2)
Jmicron on my board (according to Hex editor) is version 1.07.23 - the splash screen is too fast to see anything. The latest version is 1.21 but again that doesn't list our device (ID: 2362). 1.07.28 might be the latest for us but if you look at the size of it, it's double (32KB vs. 16KB). I didn't try this yesterday.

*edit*: jmicron 1.07.28 installs fine, just tried it.

3)
Intel ROM of course.

Asmedia for USB3 appears to be a DOS install.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's 3 that I'm sure on...
> 1)
> Marvell but need to find the correct ROM, the .1033 doesn't list our device (ID: 9127) - if you try to apply that (there are 4 options), it either does nothing or if you try and apply it for the other 2 options, it removes the Marvell splash screen (not good). You can fix that with stock BIOS. If someone knows which Marvell ROM has device ID 9127 included that should work.
> 2)
> Jmicron on my board (according to Hex editor) is version 1.07.23 - the splash screen is too fast to see anything. The latest version is 1.21 but again that doesn't list our device (ID: 2362). 1.07.28 might be the latest for us but if you look at the size of it, it's double (32KB vs. 16KB). I didn't try this yesterday.
> *edit*: jmicron 1.07.28 installs fine, just tried it.
> 3)
> Intel ROM of course.
> Asmedia for USB3 appears to be a DOS install.


Marvel is the controller for the extra SATA ports (non-intel), right?

JMicron is for what exactly?

And there's also Intel ME?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Marvel is the controller for the extra SATA ports (non-intel), right?
> JMicron is for what exactly?
> And there's also Intel ME?


Jmicron is for e-sata. Marvell are the 2 'fake' SATA3 ports (the 2 non-intel SATA3, yeap).


----------



## kevindd992002

So it just makes sense that I don't need to update the JMicron e-sata firmware and Marvell SATA3 ports since I don't even use them at all, lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Nope that's right.

The only thing you may want is that Intel ROM which I think you already did.. the others are more for fun and at the end of the day, I'm sure ASUS will release more BIOS updates so you'd just need to mod it again (or ask for the OP here to do it for you).

I'm still personally interested in updating Marvell just because but I just can't figure out how, it won't update like Jmicron or Intel.

*edit*: found newer Marvell from Z77 boards and installed that, now running .0026.

*add*: still can't see TRIM in Win8 with new RST driver (v11.5.0.1207 WHQL).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nope that's right.
> The only thing you may want is that Intel ROM which I think you already did.. the others are more for fun and at the end of the day, I'm sure ASUS will release more BIOS updates so you'd just need to mod it again (or ask for the OP here to do it for you).
> I'm still personally interested in updating Marvell just because but I just can't figure out how, it won't update like Jmicron or Intel.
> *edit*: found newer Marvell from Z77 boards and installed that, now running .0026.
> *add*: still can't see TRIM in Win8 with new RST driver (v11.5.0.1207 WHQL).


How did you install .0026 of Marvel? Do you use a program or something?


----------



## garikfox

New Official RST driver 11.5.0.1207 WHQL Win 7/8

These most likely add TRIM support for RAID arrays while paired up with RAID OROM 11.5.0.1414

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21593&keyword=%2211.5.0.1207%22&DownloadType=Drivers&lang=eng


----------



## Outcasst

Thanks for the heads up!

In that case, could you mod the BIOS from post #144 to include the RAID OROM 11.5.0.1414?

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

These new drivers are great









FYI: And yes there still is TRIM support while using Win7 with these even though it says SCSI disk device. ANd how do I know this you say ?, well the SSD Toolbox will let me run the TRIM Optimizer


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Outcasst

Hmm, strange. Can't seem to flash the BIOS again to the same version. Tried flashing to an older one (1304) but that fails too.

Guess I'll just have to wait until there's a new BIOS update before I can use the 1414 ROM...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 1403 with RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414
> 
> SABERTOOTH-Z77-ASUS-1403.zip 4323k .zip file


Can you make a BIOS with the latest OROM also for my board? So is the 11.5 OROM still in BETA?


----------



## garikfox

FYI: 11.5.0.1207 driver 20-30mbs increase in Reads and 10-15mbs in writes over the 11.2.0.1006 drivers


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> FYI: 11.5.0.1207 driver 20-30mbs increase in Reads and 10-15mbs in writes over the 11.2.0.1006 drivers


Does this has to be combined with 11.5 rather than 11.2 ROM to achieve these results?


----------



## garikfox

With AHCI no, But for RAID most likely


----------



## Yahar

Heya!

I have asus p8p67 EVO, rev 3.0 and I'm using OCZ Revodrive PCI-E SSD, 120 gb ( its 60 x 2 in raid 0). Would that 11.5 IRST rom coupled with 11.5 drivers give me trim for my SSD? Or is the 11.5 only for z77 boards and ivy bridge?

I tried updating to 11.5 drivers before but it failed, saying the hardware doesn't support or something like that. Is it because I run default 3207 bios without updated rom?

Thanks a ton!


----------



## garikfox

These drivers are for Intel SATA, Your OCZ card runs on the PCIe bus so these drivers wouldnt be used for that

Only thing that would help you is a updated OCZ driver for that card


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Heya!
> I have asus p8p67 EVO, rev 3.0 and I'm using OCZ Revodrive PCI-E SSD, 120 gb ( its 60 x 2 in raid 0). Would that 11.5 IRST rom coupled with 11.5 drivers give me trim for my SSD? Or is the 11.5 only for z77 boards and ivy bridge?
> I tried updating to 11.5 drivers before but it failed, saying the hardware doesn't support or something like that. Is it because I run default 3207 bios without updated rom?
> Thanks a ton!


off-topic but this implies you have TRIM on that unless it's different model?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-revodrive-3-pci-express-ssd.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> ANd how do I know this you say ?, well the SSD Toolbox will let me run the TRIM Optimizer


I'm not sure this is 'evidence' per-say, the previous 11.5 drivers were BSOD with things like Crystaldiskinfo and not giving any SMART data correctly. These drivers work fine which is probably why your toolbox gives you that option now. If you look at Crystaldiskinfo it says we have TRIM too, doesn't mean we do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How did you install .0026 of Marvel? Do you use a program or something?


Same program / method as for everything else (Jmicron or Intel) , just grabbed the ROM files for Marvell from the Z77 board that had our Controller (bloody painful to find it) and inserted them.


----------



## MajorGaines808

Hello,

Could you post the BIOS from post # 108 with the new updated Intel RAID OROM 11.5.0.1414 so that I can use it with the newly released WHQL Drivers








Thanks so much for you help...

Aloha,
Troy


----------



## wanderman

I wonder what's the latest Bios P8P67 DLX and what rom to use in 2 x OCZ SSD in Raid 0. Thank you in advance


----------



## kyton

Hi, could you please update, or maybe make a section for the bios on the first page with the new ver 11.5 orom.

i need this bios to be updated.

P8Z68-M-PRO-ASUS-3806
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/5802

many thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## kyton

Thanks, if i want to go back to the old ROM, do i just load the original firmware. Also what version of the Intel Me is in this bios


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> off-topic but this implies you have TRIM on that unless it's different model?
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-revodrive-3-pci-express-ssd.html
> I'm not sure this is 'evidence' per-say, the previous 11.5 drivers were BSOD with things like Crystaldiskinfo and not giving any SMART data correctly. These drivers work fine which is probably why your toolbox gives you that option now. If you look at Crystaldiskinfo it says we have TRIM too, doesn't mean we do.
> Same program / method as for everything else (Jmicron or Intel) , just grabbed the ROM files for Marvell from the Z77 board that had our Controller (bloody painful to find it) and inserted them.


Can you edit the updated BIOS here of my board with the latest Marvell ROM?


----------



## kyton

Now the only upated firmware i need for the P8Z68-M PRO BIOS 3806 with Updated RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414 is the Asmedia ASM 106x SATA 6G Controller Firmware


----------



## garikfox

Kyton: Yes just flash the original ROM if you dont want to no longer use mine


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Maximus IV Extreme BIOS 3208 with Updated RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414
> 
> MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-3208.zip 3104k .zip file
> 
> P8P67 Deluxe BIOS 3207 with Updated RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414
> 
> P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3207.zip 3156k .zip file
> 
> P8Z68-M PRO BIOS 3806 with Updated RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414
> 
> P8Z68-M-PRO-ASUS-3806.zip 4449k .zip file


Thank you for the bios.


----------



## garikfox

No problem


----------



## garikfox

FYI: As for updating the ASMedia 106x Firmware, I can do it, the module size does match the new 0.95 ROM, 32k.

BUT, Theres another file for the SPI, Im not sure if the BIOS module updates the chips SPI or if you have to update the SPI threw DOS afterwords.

_File List:
1. 106Nxxx.bin - OPROM file for packeting into System BIOS *<<--- This is the one that matches*
2. xxx\idexxx.rom - ASM106x SPI ROM file for IDE mode
3. xxx\ahcixxx.rom - ASM106x SPI ROM file for AHCI mode
4. xxx\IDE.bat - batch file to update idexxx.rom to ASM106x SPI ROM
5. xxx\AHCI.bat - batch file to update ahcixxx.rom to ASM106x SPI ROM
6. xxx\106spi.exe - ASM106x SPI ROM flash tool
7. xxx\dos4ge.exe - system file for SPI ROM flash tool

Test SATA IDE mode, please execute IDE.bat in DOS than reboot system
Test SATA AHCI mode, please execute AHCI.bat in DOS than reboot system_


----------



## kevindd992002

I take it that the ASMedia 106x firmware is NOT for the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


----------



## garikfox

No, your board uses JMicron for the extra SATA III ports


----------



## omekone

Would you mind updating P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3402 to 11.5 raid rom?


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## omekone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 BIOS 3402 with updated RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414
> 
> P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3402.zip 4436k .zip file


thank you very much! will try and flash now.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> No, your board uses JMicron for the extra SATA III ports


How about for the e-SATA ports, can you update the firmware of those?


----------



## error-id10t

Kevin.. dude.. you know the answer...

*ASM1042* SuperSpeed USB Host Controller (Asmedia for USB) - maybe, don't know where this is in BIOS.

*JMB362* SATA Controller (Jmicron for eSATA) - can be updated. Interweb has v1.0.7.28

*88SE9172* SATA 6Gb/s Controller (fake SATA3 ports) - can be updated, the .0026 is in Asus Z77 board. Haven't found newer in MSI or Asrock.

*Intel* ROM - can be updated. The .1414 came from a MSI board.

Boards that use Asmedia instead of Marvell for the 'other' SATA3 ports should be able to have their ROMs updated also. I haven't looked seeing as this doesn't apply to my board.


----------



## mkimbro

garikfox

Is it possible to get a bios update for the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe/ Gen3 with the new Raid rom update and anything else that would be available for this motherboard?, or if it's even worth it, or would have an advantage to do right now.

If so, thank you in advance.....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Kevin.. dude.. you know the answer...
> *ASM1042* SuperSpeed USB Host Controller (Asmedia for USB) - maybe, don't know where this is in BIOS.
> *JMB362* SATA Controller (Jmicron for eSATA) - can be updated. Interweb has v1.0.7.28
> *88SE9172* SATA 6Gb/s Controller (fake SATA3 ports) - can be updated, the .0026 is in Asus Z77 board. Haven't found newer in MSI or Asrock.
> *Intel* ROM - can be updated. The .1414 came from a MSI board.
> Boards that use Asmedia instead of Marvell for the 'other' SATA3 ports should be able to have their ROMs updated also. I haven't looked seeing as this doesn't apply to my board.


Sorry man, I got it all mixed up. Thanks for the list, it clarifies it to me now


----------



## rat666666

Would you mind updating P8Z68-DELUXE-ASUS-3304 to 11.5 raid rom?
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68_DELUXE/P8Z68-DELUXE-ASUS-3304.zip


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## mkimbro

Garikfox

Thank You for this update to Asus P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 Raid.Rom. I do appreciate it. Was curious if there was any benefit to the update. Even if it's working great with the older versions in raid-0.

Thanks Again.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome









It most likely adds TRIM support for RAID arrays when paired with the 11.5.0.1207 driver, But there still isnt an official word from Intel on this yet.

Also improves performance when using the 11.5.0.1207 driver


----------



## ReXNeB

Good Morning, it would be great to have OROM with my old Asus P5Q.

Best Regards


----------



## kevindd992002

I just updated my board (ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3) with garikfox's BIOS. But before I did that I already updated the ASMedia USB3 firmware using the DOS updater from station-drivers.com. Will the BIOS flash replace the firmware of the USB3 considering it has an older version?


----------



## getyasome

It didn't change back for me on my P8P67 Deluxe .. As I did my NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 Firmware Update & a Marvell firmware update .. Flashed to a modded Bios & they stayed the same.

Hi again Mate , I just noticed the username.. Have a good one.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> It didn't change back for me on my P8P67 Deluxe .. As I did my NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 Firmware Update & a Marvell firmware update .. Flashed to a modded Bios & they stayed the same.
> Hi again Mate , I just noticed the username.. Have a good one.


That's great, thanks for the confirmation.

Hey mate, good to see you posting here









So is it normal for the ME firmware update process not occurring when I flashed this modded BIOS over the same BIOS version that I already have? I think it detected that the ME firmware is the same already and did not need any update.


----------



## getyasome

Yes you got it , I've done 3-4 flash's since the original update & It does the same as you posted.


----------



## R o x

hi ! could you make a 2302 Bios mod for my p8p67 deluxe B2 board please ?

cant flash to 3207 obviously, but always hop between 2103 and 2302 without problems

currently on a 2103 previous mod but would like to keep it on 2302 ... and have TRIM for my two C300s !


----------



## R o x

... almost forgot









http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8P67%20DELUXE&os=30&ft=3&f_name=P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-2302.zip#P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-2302.zip


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x*
> 
> hi ! could you make a 2302 Bios mod for my p8p67 deluxe B2 board please ?
> cant flash to 3207 obviously, but always hop between 2103 and 2302 without problems
> currently on a 2103 previous mod but would like to keep it on 2302 ... and have TRIM for my two C300s !


Here ya go Mate. 11.5.0.1414 Intel Raid Opt Rom added to the 2302 Bios.

http://www.mediafire.com/?2yqvzcbqx5b20v5


----------



## R o x

... flashed and purring ... let TRIM begin NOW LOL ... YIPPEYYY









your a STAR !! THANKS brodder *wink*









youR o x


----------



## blablub

edit:

can anyone update the 2303 Bios (non deluxe) for me with the 11.5 Rom?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67/P8P67-ASUS-2303.zip

thx, since i got rev B2 i can´t use the 3xxx ones.


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## blablub

<3 thx for the fast replay / rom









edit:
works like a charm


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> before I did that I already updated the ASMedia USB3 firmware using the DOS updater from station-drivers.com.


Do you know what the old version was .. for example, how did you check it's still the right new version? I've been considering this too but cannot find the current version anywhere (or I'm blind).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do you know what the old version was .. for example, how did you check it's still the right new version? I've been considering this too but cannot find the current version anywhere (or I'm blind).


I don't have a clue either? It would be my next question, actually.


----------



## otoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Updated all BIOS's with RAID OROM 11.5.0.1414


Hey gf, it's been a while since the amdmb days. Thanks for taking the time to mod these. You saved me a few.

I just tried the 11.5 set for my P8P67 Pro that runs SATA Raid arrays. I don't like this set for my set up. Maybe they solve some lingering SSD issue, I can't tell because I haven't bought in yet on a new board or hicap enterprise SSDs.

I find the 11.1 rom with the 11.1 or 11.2 IRST works best.

Heres some details...

 2 drive raid on the 6GBsec channels and 3 drive raid on the 3GBs

With rom 11.5 and IRST 11.5 I get this:



With rom 11.1 and IRST 11.2 I get:



Here's my old 11.1 rom with IRST 11.1 results


----------



## garikfox

Hello there, Yeah its probably best to use two SATA III SSD's in RAID 0 to see any benefits/gains with the 11.5


----------



## error-id10t

New Intel ROM out .. 11.5.0.1582. Needed to extract from non-UEFI BIOS for now but I'm guessing it'll be out shortly anyhow.

Still no TRIM (for me at least).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> New Intel ROM out .. 11.5.0.1582. Needed to extract from non-UEFI BIOS for now but I'm guessing it'll be out shortly anyhow.
> Still no TRIM (for me at least).


Is this still in BETA?

How were you able to show that "system report" tab? Is it only present in RAID mode?


----------



## garikfox

I'll get to work and redo the first page with OROM 11.5.0.1582


----------



## garikfox

Updated all BIOS's with RAID OROM 11.5.0.1582


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is this still in BETA?
> How were you able to show that "system report" tab? Is it only present in RAID mode?


In the RST GUI go to help tab and in there choose System Report to get that information. I'm not sure if it's there only with RAID setup or not.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Updated all BIOS's with RAID OROM 11.5.0.1582


You're the best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> In the RST GUI go to help tab and in there choose System Report to get that information. I'm not sure if it's there only with RAID setup or not.


Ok, will check. Thanks.


----------



## sarcofogus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> (removed)


Hey Garikfox, this is awesome work you are doing!

I was wondering why you removed the post for SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 1403 with RAID ROM 11.5.0.1414? Is there a problem with the bios? I have them downloaded, but I haven't tried to update yet. Thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

From here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/sager-clevo/573379-clevo-driver-thread-76.html#post8757781 it seems that Intel RST driver/software 11.5.0.1207 is still producing issues.


----------



## sarcofogus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> From here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/sager-clevo/573379-clevo-driver-thread-76.html#post8757781 it seems that Intel RST driver/software 11.5.0.1207 is still producing issues.


I wonder if just using the driver without the software installed avoid this memory leak


----------



## garikfox

*sarcofogus:* Ill put back the SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS, When ASUS released this BIOS two days ago it wasnt a complete file, Ill re add it


----------



## sarcofogus

Oh ok, I noticed they took it down for a couple days. Thanks, you're awesome! I'll test it tonight and let you know how it goes.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I added it back ASUS fixed the file size its correct now, Remember youll have to use the Flashback feature to flash a modified Z77 BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Intel RST 11.5.0.1207 Release notes

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/release_notes_11.5.0.1207.htm


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks, saw this and been wondering if it works or not due to reduced performance.. apparently it doesn't.
Quote:


> LPM - Not honoring the user's registry keys when changing the default behavior


Assume we'll see new drivers shortly due to..
Quote:


> Win8 TRIM is disabled due to missing Inquiry VPD Page B2


----------



## garikfox

Important Note: Version 11.5.0.1207 of the Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RAID) has been temporarily removed from Intels website.

This is probably form the memory leak it has in the RST software

Intel recommends to use 11.2.0.1006 until they get the new software fixed


----------



## sarcofogus

I am running the updated drivers and ROM without the software installed, and it seems to be working fine. I am avoiding the software until there is a fix/update.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Important Note: Version 11.5.0.1207 of the Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RAID) has been temporarily removed from Intels website.
> This is probably form the memory leak it has in the RST software
> Intel recommends to use 11.2.0.1006 until they get the new software fixed


Thank you for this confirmation


----------



## kevindd992002

Is 11.5.0.1207 now stable? Because I noticed that it is back at Intel's website?


----------



## error-id10t

Still the same message as before.. you'd think they would change the version number anyway.


----------



## Fr0stx

New Bios version for Maximus IV extreme (P67) 3211

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-3211.zip

Could you update it, pretty please?


----------



## garikfox

*Fr0stx:* Updated


----------



## Outcasst

Hey, could you please update this BIOS with the latest? Thanks!

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_Z77/SABERTOOTH-Z77-ASUS-1504.zip


----------



## garikfox

*Outcasst:* Updated


----------



## Martylewis

Hey, could you please update this BIOS with the latest intel bios Thanks in advance ?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_DELUXE/P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-1504.zip

Cheer`s


----------



## garikfox

*Martylewis:* Updated


----------



## Martylewis

Cheer`s Will Update My Bios Now !


----------



## Maniax

I'm not sure if my sabertooth is updating right with the 1504, it still says its on the 1403


----------



## garikfox

With the Z77's you have to flash a modded BIOS with the USB Flashback procedure


----------



## omekone

New RST has been posted 11.5.2.1001 WHQL on station-drivers, says it fixes mem leak.

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm


----------



## Maniax

anyone able to use the 1504 sabertooth update? using the usb flashback it gives a error and using the ezflash in bios it gives a security verifcation error. I'm not sure if im doing something wrong ._.


----------



## sarcofogus

What is the error that you are getting with Flashback?


----------



## garikfox

Intel RST 11.5.2.1001 memory leak is still present since the software package is the same as 11.5.0.1207


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Intel RST 11.5.2.1001 memory leak is still present since the software package is the same as 11.5.0.1207


Is this problem still documented from Intel? Weird it did not fix the issue.


----------



## yym789

Can you help me flash back to 2302 for my p8p67 -deluxe ? 3207 version is very suck for 24/7 5G overclocking


----------



## kevindd992002

Any documents relating to the memory leak for the latest IRST?


----------



## garikfox

There isnt any documents on it


----------



## garikfox

*yym789:* You cant flash back to that version once you've flashed the 3xxxx BIOS


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> There isnt any documents on it


How were you able to confirm the memory leak?


----------



## error-id10t

Look at the running process called: IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe. It's memory use goes up between 4k and 8k every second. The 11.5.2 package didn't update RST (these executables, just the controller drivers).


----------



## Ourasi

So, It's been confirmed by Intel no raid0 TRIM on 6 series chipset, surely an ID block in driver/OROM since controller is the same, anyone feeling up to the task changing the ID's to prove it?

1.Revision ID:
Z77: 0x04
Z68: 0x05

2.Subsystem ID:
Z77: 0x84CA1043
Z68: 0x844D1043

I for one will not change a perfectly working P67 SaberTooth just for this, so if anyone can do this, it would be a relief to jank that intel fist up my rear end out and stuff it somewere else..


----------



## error-id10t

How though?

The Revision (AFAIK) means nothing in relation to this, our boards are just different revision while the syb-system ID (last part: 1043) just means ASUS. That leaves us with the "84CA vs 844D".


----------



## Ourasi

How to do it, I do not know, but it would be a nice win for the customer if it could be done.. I would imagine some sites would love to report this as well, so the one that do manage to do the changes, would surely get his name splattered all over the net..

I'll keep refreshing the threads that might produce the answer, like this one.. Feels like the X25-M gen. 1 vs. gen. 2 TRIM bull**** all over again, atleast this time someone might be able to give some payback..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Look at the running process called: IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe. It's memory use goes up between 4k and 8k every second. The 11.5.2 package didn't update RST (these executables, just the controller drivers).


Weird, I have mine consuming 95K of RAM?


----------



## ney2x

A must read, "Enabling TRIM Support n SSD RAID..." (6-series chipset or Z68, we have a chance!!! It's only a software limitation!)

http://www.informatik.uni-rostock.de/fileadmin/ava/pubs/fulltext/raid-trim-tr.pdf


----------



## Ourasi

The fact is, that the "saving validation costs" line from Intel quotet by Anandtech limiting Raid0 TRIM to 7-series chipset, is a bloody lie.. RST TRIM Raid0 was developed, testet and validated on the 6 series chipset way before the 7-series Z77 had a working silicon... Intel slipped a release note late last year, that the Raid0 TRIM would come on 11.5 version, and they could only say this if they already had alphas working - on the 6 series chipset...

The millions of 6 series owners, with sandybridge CPU's, had little to none reasons to go for the Z77, wich still only could deliver 2 native SATA3 ports and had no exclusivity on IB, 6 series takes IB perfectly. So, how does Intel boost sales, block TRIM raid0 on all other chipsets and not get a single bad pressreview about it, wow, talk about having the cake and eating the bakery...

What if ATI/nVidia tried this on a new feature the previous gen hardware supportet with the same excuse, would the press sit on their hands as well? Not a chance, they would get a beating like there where no tomorrow..

I personally got screwed by Intel when they decided to leave X25 Gen. 1 owners without TRIM, to boost sales of the X25 gen. 2, and I'm kinda out of patience with Intel after this, now where is piledriver?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ourasi

It's an Event Viewer for your disks/SSD's, warns you if it notices errors and can give warnings in the OROM etc.. Pretty useless, it's been known to report errors where there is none, I always set it on manual in services whenever I use RST for raid.

I also install manually, and only "floppy", but only with AHCI/single, I want WriteBackCache with raid0..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ourasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I extract it from the STOR_Win7_XP_whatever.exe installer. You say you use the 'floppy' ones? Is there any difference between the ones in the RST installer and the floppy version?
> Does installing the drivers disable WriteBackCache or something? I'm not using RAID ARM, but i'd like to know...


No difference, just easier to use the floppy, Allthogh your way may put in more "crap" as I have not testet it in a long time, you can see if some services or logging is there, if not it's the same..

WriteBackCache must be enabled thru the RST controlpanel, and is a Raid feature only. Floppy or your install won't allow you to enable WBC, and even though it has little benefit in real world, it is smokin in benches..


----------



## garikfox

No, you dont need the RST package to enable write-back cache









By default Win7 has it disabled BUT it does show the checkmark in policies, its a well known bug.

To enable write-back cache just uncheck the write-cache box in polices then click ok, Then go back into it and checkmark the write-cache box, Click ok.

Done


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> No, you dont need the RST package to enable write-back cache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By default Win7 has it disabled BUT it does show the checkmark in policies, its a well known bug.
> To enable write-back cache just uncheck the write-cache box in polices then click ok, Then go back into it and checkmark the write-cache box, Click ok.
> Done


Wait, I thought checking the checkbox will "turn-off" the write back cache? It says "turn-off windows write-cache buffer flushing on the device" ?


----------



## garikfox

I was referring to the top checkbox only


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Im talking about the top checkbox only


Ahh. So even though it is checked by default when you install Win7, it still doesn't work as it is supposed to?


----------



## garikfox

Thats correct, Only for RAID though


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thats correct, Only for RAID though


Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## maxsequeira

So, TRIM still dosn't work with Z68 ok? if i flash my Maximus Extreme-Z with this BIOS i will get more performance?
Thanks for all!


----------



## ney2x

Regarding SSD Raid Trim... confusing...

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/storage-news/intels-trim-support-for-raid-configurations-coming-soon-to-x79/


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Regarding SSD Raid Trim... confusing...
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/storage-news/intels-trim-support-for-raid-configurations-coming-soon-to-x79/


Dude you should really avoid cross-posting. Just saying.


----------



## mzimm88

Any chance of updating the OROM on the P8Z77V-PRO?

DL Link for the original: http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z77-V+PRO&p=1&s=39


----------



## garikfox

*mzimm88:* Updated


----------



## Rayd Raider

Can i have the latest 11.1 orom on my P8Z68-V?

Product page here: http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68-V&p=1&s=39


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayd Raider*
> 
> Can i have the latest 11.1 orom on my P8Z68-V?
> Product page here: http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68-V&p=1&s=39


But the latest one is 11.5?


----------



## garikfox

P8Z68-V BIOS 3402 with RAID OROM 11.1.0.1413

P8Z68-V-ASUS-3402.zip 4412k .zip file


----------



## Rayd Raider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But the latest one is 11.5?


I dont like it <.<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> P8Z68-V BIOS 3402 with RAID OROM 11.1.0.1413
> 
> P8Z68-V-ASUS-3402.zip 4412k .zip file


Thank You my master


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayd Raider*
> 
> I dont like it <.<
> Thank You my master


And why is that?


----------



## error-id10t

There's no need for it if you want TRIM under RAID, though I don't see any problems installing that ROM myself (seeing as most manufacturers are doing it anyway).

The Z67 boards could also update their Boot Agent GE v1.3.72 to Boot Agent GE v1.3.81 while the Z77 boards could update their SVGA BIOS from Build Number: 2132 to Build Number: 2137.

Both of these are likely close to useless updates though...


----------



## getyasome

Updated my P8P67 Deluxe with the ME8_1.5M_8.1.0.1248 , I just renamed the .bin to 1248.bin in DOS MODE.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> Updated my P8P67 Deluxe with the ME8_1.5M_8.1.0.1248 , I just renamed the .bin to 1248.bin in DOS MODE.


Any comments on .1248?


----------



## getyasome

It's been doing fine , over a week now with no issues. I cant tell any difference with the new update in my everyday use.


----------



## error-id10t

RST 12.0.0.1013 beta available.. time to try and see if applicable ROM is somewhere lol. Note that the guys mentioned this 12.0.x is actually older than the 11.5.2 driver.


----------



## garikfox

I wouldnt touch a beta RST with a 10-ft pole, hehee


----------



## paulnd

Hello,

I'm unable to update a P8Z77-V Pro as I get a security validation error. How do I by-pass this?


----------



## garikfox

With the ASUS Z77 chipsets you have to flash a mod BIOS with the USB Flashback feature, Thats why I dont post alot of those BIOS's because people most likely wont want to do this.


----------



## ney2x

@ garikfox
What is the correct way of updating the OROM of Jmicron? My board is ASUS P8Z68-V and has a JMICRON eSATA backport. I just bought an external HDD yesterday with an eSATA connector and upon connecting it, it was always reconnecting (found new hardware - non-stop). I googled some of the solutions and they always telling me try to update the JMICRON OROM.

Edit : Nevermind... I found the answer here It solves the intermittent connection of Jmicron. I think my Jmicron raid orom is corrupted. Thanks anyway.


----------



## paulnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> With the ASUS Z77 chipsets you have to flash a mod BIOS with the USB Flashback feature, Thats why I dont post alot of those BIOS's because people most likely wont want to do this.


Thanks, unfortunately the -Pro board doesn't have USB Flashback, it seems the only way is to modify the checksum so that it passes verification.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I wouldnt mess with updating the Jmicron rom

Yes the Pro board does have the USB Flashback feature. When you download the BIOS from ASUS for the Pro board read the PDF's that come with the BIOS file.


----------



## paulnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes the Pro board does have the USB Flashback feature. When you download the BIOS from ASUS for the Pro board read the PDF's that come with the BIOS file.


Ah, found the flashback button. I've only had the board for a few days and was looking for a button on the rear panel like the deluxe board...

Thanks


----------



## Rayd Raider

Intel RST 11.5.4.1001 WHQL out
http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4040&p=15660#p15660


----------



## kevindd992002

Time the update the BIOSes here


----------



## garikfox

Soon as a new RAID ROM is released ill update them


----------



## sppmaster

P8P67 BIOS 3509 - there is a new official bios. Can you update it with the Intel OROM 11.5


----------



## Rayd Raider

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 11.6.0.1030 (Official Release)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21852&keyword=Intel+Rapid+Storage+Technology+%28Intel+RST%29&lang=eng

Release Notes:
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/21852/eng/release_notes.htm

The Intel® Rapid Storage Technology driver and user interface version of this release is 11.6.0.1030 and the RST OROM/UEFI version is 11.6.0.1702.

Time to update


----------



## FLCL

And would you please update the Rom in the newest P8P67 LE BIOS 3603 too?


----------



## error-id10t

Those files don't have the ROM and I can't find any hits for that so I don't think anybody has seen it 'wild' yet..


----------



## garikfox

I'll update the front page tomm morning with 11.6.x.x OROMS


----------



## ney2x

The article at vr-zone.com is right. 11.6.x.xxxx IRST driver out now, we need to wait for the 11.6.0.1702 RAID OROM for the TRIM to work on older chipsets. Thanks Intel.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I'll update the front page tomm morning with 11.6.x.x OROMS


Where did you get the new RAID OROM? I can't wait to try if TRIM is really working


----------



## Deo Domuique

I've already the 3509 for P8P67... Will I be able to reflash the same -modified- BIOS?


----------



## error-id10t

Can you link OROM here pls?


----------



## garikfox

Soon as I get ahold of the new 11.6.0.1702 OROM I'll update the front page


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> I've already the 3509 for P8P67... Will I be able to reflash the same -modified- BIOS?


Yes


----------



## ney2x

Ahaha. I thought you got it









I am monitoring updates of Intel and Gigabyte motherboards, that's where we will get the new OROM


----------



## Deo Domuique

Nice, thank you garikfox! I'll be waiting!

The process will be normal, as always? Because when a previous BIOS included newer MEI version, I had to do double-flashing...


----------



## garikfox

It wont flash the ME again if its the same version that your currently running.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> It wont flash the ME again if its the same version that your currently running.


Oh by the way, just wanted you to know that the ME firmware is not just about "remote access". With ME8, it IS more than that. You can take a read here or here if you want to read up more information







I hope you will update the ME also in your releases.


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> It wont flash the ME again if its the same version that your currently running.


Thanks, but I mentioned MEI as an example... I meant, will I need double-flashing due to newer RAID OPROM or it's gonna be a normal flashing process?


----------



## garikfox

Just flash it like it was a new BIOS


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Any word if this bios has problems with unlocked HD 6950s? I have an ASUS P8Z68-V Pro and haven't updated the bios since getting the board.


----------



## garikfox

Not that im aware of. If it works good for you dont flash it unless you really want to


----------



## luciferxe

Just wondering if there is an ETA on the new releases?


----------



## garikfox

Soon as I get the OROM ill update them, should be any day


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Hi!

Is it possible to modifiy the P8P67 EVO REV3 lastest bios? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_EVO/#download

BIOS: 3207

I have: Intel ROM 10.5.1.1070

Really crap to see that a recent board doesn't event get any update from Asus for the Intel ROM.. Lastest bios is from May, yes it is working fine, but I'm having strange issue that I hope Intel new OROM would fix: http://communities.intel.com/thread/21832

I don't know about other Motherboard brand, but these day, the lack of updates is something that piss me off. They should stop making 30 board over one chipset and make some update









WIll there be some nice gain flashing from 10.5.1.1070 to the lastest?

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Wow thats old 10.5. jeesh.

Yeah soon as I get the new OROM ill be updating all motherboard BIOS's, yours is including in my list.


----------



## Arctucas

@garikfox,

Can you share the OROM?


----------



## garikfox

I dont have it yet, Im waiting for Fernando to post it on his win-lite site.

I heard a rumor though that the OROM's are inside the RST packages but I cant seem to extract them.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Wow thats old 10.5. jeesh.
> Yeah soon as I get the new OROM ill be updating all motherboard BIOS's, yours is including in my list.


thanks









yeah it's quite old xD, thanks Asus


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I dont have it yet, Im waiting for Fernando to post it on his win-lite site.
> I heard a rumor though that the OROM's are inside the RST packages but I cant seem to extract them.


Hex editor doesn't show any similarities, I've got a feeling it's not there.. everyone will just have to wait until someone finds a BIOS with it installed just like in the past.

There are many X79 boards running 10.x versions and as this was meant to include support for them it's possible that's where you'll get it first.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I dont have it yet, Im waiting for Fernando to post it on his win-lite site.
> I heard a rumor though that the OROM's are inside the RST packages but I cant seem to extract them.


I did not realize you were getting it from Fernando.

Hopefully he will post a link on SD when gets the OROM.

Thanks anyway..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm i went ahead and installed the newest Intel RST and i noticed with the older raid rom 11.5 it causes a problem with smart on my ssd it no longer shows right free space inside ssd life.


----------



## serkanteo

New Bios version for Maximus IV extreme (P67) 3211

*http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/MaximusIV-Extreme-ASUS-3211.zip*

Could you update it, pretty please?


----------



## kaybe

DL: ASUS P67/Z68 BIOS's with updated RAID ROM

where are theese bioses stored i cant see them looking for P8P67 3509 WITH 11 XX OROM Added
thanks kaybe


----------



## garikfox

Im waiting for the 11.6.0.1702 OROM to be published then im updating all BIOS's with that OROM.

Sorry for the wait guys, should be any day


----------



## Chrit

Is the 11.6.0.1702 OROM for Z77 chipets, too?

I've got my RAID array ready to go, so I was going to update my OROM to 11.5.0.1582, but if 11.6.0.1702 is coming out soon and will work on Z77, I'll use that instead.

I was thinking about waiting for an ASUS BIOS update for the new OROM, but it seems a custom BIOS is much faster than waiting for ASUS.

Going by the trend of my P8Z77-M PRO motherboard updates, a new BIOS is released every month. I might wait to see if there's the new OROM.

If I get impatient, I'll come back here


----------



## error-id10t

Who knows when it's coming out.. pretty much everyone has released BIOS updates since that release for various boards but none included this OROM.

Anyhow yes it would work for Z77 also, like you we'll probably get new BIOS before we see this OROM anywhere (let alone from ASUS).


----------



## Chrit

Thanks for the feedback.

I went ahead and modified my current bios (1504) with the 11.5.0.1582 OROM.

That version supports TRIM under Windows 7 on a Z77 Chipset, with the IRST drivers I'll be using.

When my RAM arrives tomorrow, I'll be good to go.


----------



## kevindd992002

@garikfox

So you still don't have plans updating the ME firmware on your BIOS releases?


----------



## Chrit

You can download the firmware update tool from ASUS. Same place you download your new BIOS. It should be under "Firmware"


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> You can download the firmware update tool from ASUS. Same place you download your new BIOS. It should be under "Firmware"


And that is for the ME firmware?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And that is for the ME firmware?


It updates it to 8.1.0.1248. I verified using my Gigabyte H61 board and it went smoothly.


----------



## garikfox

After you update the ME Firmware make sure to check if your LAN MAC Address hasnt been reset to all 8's, It reset on mine I had to re-input my original MAC address with the intel eeupdate.exe booting into a DOS prompt. (this is a known issue with the MSI boards, Might not effect ASUS boards or others.)


----------



## Outcasst

I did the ME update and my MAC went to all 8s too. I don't have any record of my original address so I guess there's no way to get it back?


----------



## garikfox

The original MAC address is printed on a sticker on the LAN port.

here below is how to set back the original MAC address.

http://service.msicomputer.com/support/formviewer.asp?esoformid=2993


----------



## ChristTheGreat

I hope a new OROM will correct that stupid bug for my RAID 1









And Hope it enhance performance xD


----------



## Chrit

I thought 11.6.0.1702 was the one that supports TRIM on RAID 0 for Z68 Chipsets, and 11.5.0.1582 was to support RAID 0 on Z77 Chipsets.


----------



## error-id10t

We're all looking for 11.6.x.....


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> We're all looking for 11.6.x.....


^
This

11.5.0.1582 has obtainable for a while now. (Technologically speaking)


----------



## Outcasst

I'm beginning to give up hope! I've been stuck on 11.0 something for a while now


----------



## garikfox

Sorry about the wait guys, It really should be out anyday, Im not sure whats taking so long


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I'm beginning to give up hope! I've been stuck on 11.0 something for a while now


11.5.0.1582 supports TRIM on Z77 chipsets, just not Z68

There's not much need to update to 11.6


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Sorry about the wait guys, It really should be out anyday, Im not sure whats taking so long


Someone told me that Intel will release a final IRST 11.6.1.xxxx (with various fixes including fixed for the X79's installation problems) and RAID Option ROM v11.6.x.xxxx before Windows 8 general availability which is on October 26, 2012. And when Haswell arrive, IRST/OROM is v12.x.x.xxxx


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> 11.5.0.1582 supports TRIM on Z77 chipsets, just not Z68
> There's not much need to update to 11.6


Still so many people are on P67, Z68 because there wasn't any reason to upgrade to Z77. We need 11.6 (if it really supports TRIM on older chipsets)


----------



## Faithh

Is it possible with updating the bios to use 2 ssds in raid0 with trim enabled?

I have the Asus p8z68-v pro gen3 but could I keep the current 11.6 rst version driver installed?


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> Is it possible with updating the bios to use 2 ssds in raid0 with trim enabled?
> I have the Asus p8z68-v pro gen3 but could I keep the current 11.6 rst version driver installed?


I have the same mobo, I tried trim with 11.6 RST and with 11.5 OROM but the trim is not working. Hopefully it is due to the 11.5 OROM and it will work with the 11.6 OROM. Intel says they support older chipsets with 11.6, including z68, but I still have concern what they understand under "support". Is the driver working or is the trim working? These are two different things.


----------



## Outcasst

Looks like those 11.5 modded BIOS's need to come back up..


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Looks like those 11.5 modded BIOS's need to come back up..


No need for that, cause next week there will be a release or leaked 11.6.x.xxxx RAID Option ROM (wild guess)


----------



## jeroompje

For my Asus M4E-Z i applied intel raid orom 11.5.0.1582 on bios 3510.
Using irst 11.6.0.1030 drivers, trim still does not work on raid-0 with ssd's.

wait for raid orom 11.6.x.x ?
cheers,
Jerome.


----------



## garikfox

The 11.6.x OROM should be out any day, I know I keep saying this but it really should be any day now.

Yeah theres no sense in putting back up the 11.5.x OROMS since a newer one should be available soon


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The 11.6.x OROM should be out any day, I know I keep saying this but it really should be any day now.
> Yeah theres no sense in putting back up the 11.5.x OROMS since a newer one should be available soon


Are the 11.6.x OROM supposed to be better than the current ones?


----------



## garikfox

I would assume so yes


----------



## ney2x

Intel RAID Option ROM v11.6.0.1624

Thanks to stacio.

Regarding TRIM on older chipset.... Hmmm. See for yourself


----------



## Outcasst

Wasn't it supposed to be 11.6.0.1702?


----------



## jeroompje

no trim for me with v11.6.0.1624 raid-0 z68 asus m4e-z


----------



## garikfox

Hmm... .1624

Did you all want .1624 or wait for 1702 or later ?

Uptoo you guys, Id suggest waiting for a later OROM then 1624


----------



## ney2x

1624 came from a Gigabyte BETA Bios so it must be also a beta RAID OROM. For me, let's wait for the final OROM which is 11.6.1.xxxx


----------



## garikfox

Ok lets wait then.

The thing that bothers me is the 1030 release notes mention 1702, I dont like to go backwards hehee


----------



## garikfox

Since people are seeing better performance with the 1624 im going to update the BIOS's with that for now, Its easy to update them, ill just redo it again when a newer version pops up.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Updated BIOS's with OROM 11.6.0.1624


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Updated BIOS's with OROM 11.6.0.1624


thanks gonna test these sence raid rom 11.1 and lastest drivers break smart on my ssd.


----------



## Outcasst

BIOS flashback is not working at all with this modded Z77 Sabertooth BIOS. Even a complete wipe and flash does not work with afuwingui.


----------



## garikfox

I think with the sabertooth Z77 they did something with the 1504 BIOS, Did you want a earlier BIOS version ?


----------



## garikfox

*Outcasst*: I put up version 1403 for you


----------



## Outcasst

This is what shows in Bupdater for reference



If you wouldn't mind doing one for 1403, I'll give that a go









Edit: Tried 1403, same result.


----------



## garikfox

Did 1403 work before ?


----------



## garikfox

The newer ASUS 15xx BIOS wont let you flash back to a earlier BIOS maybe thats whats happening here, At least in EZ-Flash it will say BIOS is outdated or something to that extent


----------



## Outcasst

At the moment, I'm running stock 1403 which uses 11.0.x.x OROM.

I think the main issue here is that I can't get around the BIOS integrity / security check.

If you could put the modded 1504 back up, I will try to flash to stock 1504 then to modded.


----------



## garikfox

Ok I put 1504 back up for you


----------



## Outcasst

Didn't work - If only there were a way around the security verification.


----------



## garikfox

Hmmm, Yeah I have no idea what ASUS is upto, Sorry about that


----------



## Outcasst

No problem man you're doing a great job here







Hopefully they will include the latest version in an official update at some point.


----------



## garikfox

Thank you


----------



## jloutz

For P6P87 Pro 3207 I'm getting an error: Image integrity check failed when trying to update from inside the bios using EZ Flash 2.

Using AI suite ii it just doesn't update the bios.


----------



## jloutz

P8P67


----------



## garikfox

Hmm, OK ill have to remove the BIOS's then, The OROM file that was made available wasnt a ".bin" file for the OROM module. Not sure who extracted it but the extension of the file was ".6", Its supposed to be a ".bin" file. I renamed it to a ".bin" file which im guessing is why its not working.

Both files are identical in Hex Editor though, So im not sure renaming it makes a difference or not.


----------



## garikfox

People seem to be using it so what ill do is use the OROM file as is and not rename it.

Ill re-post them once I get done modifying them.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hmm, OK ill have to remove the BIOS's then, The OROM file that was made available wasnt a ".bin" file for the OROM module. Not sure who extracted it but the extension of the file was ".6", Its supposed to be a ".bin" file. I renamed it to a ".bin" file which im guessing is why its not working.
> So something isnt right here
> I'll update the BIOS's again when a "Real" OROM is made available


it flashed on my sabertooth no problems even shows up as 11.6.*** i forgot the number tho it does seem slower then the 11.1 i was on befor.


----------



## garikfox

Ok I redid all the BIOS's, This time I left the downloaded OROM as is then modified all the BIOS's, So if it doesnt work we can blame Gigabyte lol


----------



## garikfox

*Bal3Wolf*: Well thats good to hear, So I redid the BIOS's for no reason hehee, ohh well

The 11.6.0.1624 OROM I downloaded the file was literally named "11.6.0.1624.6", So what I did with the first batch of my BIOS's was renamed the file to "8086_11601624.bin" then I modified all the BIOS's with that.

With the BIOS's on the first page (2nd batch) I left the OROM file as "11.6.0.1624.6" then I modified all the BIOS's with that.

Either way both files in Hex Editor are identical so I dont really see a problem with renaming the file.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Bal3Wolf*: Well thats good to hear, So I redid the BIOS's for no reason hehee, ohh well
> The 11.6.0.1624 OROM I downloaded the file was literally named "11.6.0.1624.6", So what I did with the first batch of my BIOS's was renamed the file to "8086_11601624.bin" then I modified all the BIOS's with that.
> With the BIOS's on the first page (2nd batch) I left the OROM file as "11.6.0.1624.6" then I modified all the BIOS's with that.
> Either way both files in Hex Editor were identical so I dont really see a problem with renaming the file.


I think its fine both ways iv seen bios named .rom .bin and even .6 befor from the websites and they always flash fine.


----------



## garikfox

Im talking about the actual module (binary file/OROM module) that goes inside the BIOS


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea lol i havet modded that in forever lol tried to rep you but some reason hitting +rep wont bring up the box.


----------



## garikfox

hehee cool thanks, It's the thought that counts lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> hehee cool thanks, It's the thought that counts lol


LOl it bugs me tho that i cant rep not sure if its me or a site problem.


----------



## Cee9

Any possibility this can also be done for the MSI P67/Z67 motherboards?

TIA


----------



## garikfox

Yes it can









Only thing is the MSI BIOS's when zipped are over 5mb in size, This site wont let me upload files that are over 5mb


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Didn't work - If only there were a way around the security verification.


There is;

On ASUS boards, you need to use the USB BIOS Flashback after renaming your modded BIOS.
Check official ASUS BIOS' on how to do this with your custom one.

Just to clarify; OROM 11.6.0.1702 will supposedly support TRIM for RAID on 6 series chipsets using IRST 11.6.0.1030, but OROM 11.6.0.1624 will not.

TRIM for RAID arrays _is_ supported using OROM 11.5.0.1582 and later, on 7 series boards.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Thanks! I'll give it a shot tonight when I'll come backfrom work


----------



## jloutz

I have the original ASUS P8P67 PRO B2 stepping board and I believe all of these repacked Bios files are for B3 or B31 so this isn't going to work. I think I'm stuck with 10.5 or 10.8 RST.


----------



## garikfox

Ill post that BIOS on the first page theres already two B2 BIOS's there. Im pretty sure you can use the 2303 BIOS


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes it can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing is the MSI BIOS's when zipped are over 5mb in size, This site wont let me upload files that are over 5mb


WinZip (as well as WinRAR) can span/split larger files down to a size less than 5MB

http://kb.winzip.com/kb/entry/255/










Please, please, start a new thread for MSI P67/Z67 boards...starting with the P67A-GD55 (B3) non-ME8 BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah WinRAR only does 5mb or more for there split so it wont work i need less then 5mb.


----------



## piquadrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Just to clarify; OROM 11.6.0.1702 will supposedly support TRIM for RAID on 6 series chipsets using IRST 11.6.0.1030.


What is the source of this assumption / statement?


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> ...Ok ill setup another thread ill use my ISP online file sharing to store the files, will take me awhile though, But keep an eye out for the thread


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Thanks, P8P67 Evo,works!

Only thin I had the same issue, after a "Normal boot", Windows freeze at boot, then when I reboot, RAID 1 has to repair









I'll try to add my Marvel display rom, maybe it will delay the boot and works fine everytimes.

This is a bug tha tpiss me off :/


----------



## extremit

With this latest 11.6.0.1624 OROM, my P8P67 takes a noticeably longer to start windows (using an OCZ Vertex 4 SSD).

SSD Benchmarks appear about the same however.

Something not quite right here...unless some new 'feature' is running at startup?

If this OROM is questionable, can you repost the current BIOS's with the previous OROM?


----------



## garikfox

Your using one Vertex 4 SSD with the RAID ROM ? you need to use AHCI mode with one SSD which will have nothing to do with the OROM


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## extremit

ooops, are you saying that there is no point me using this modified BIOS in AHCI mode, and I should just use the stock Asus BIOS?


----------



## garikfox

Yes RAID is for more than one SSD/HD (i.e: RAID 0 combines two drives to equal one drive for twice the performance), If your using one SSD your supposed to use AHCI mode, Just use the regular ASUS BIOS for that.


----------



## extremit

thank you. is there any point setting to RAID but not creating an array, therefore using just one drive? Any speed advantage over AHCI?


----------



## garikfox

None at all just use AHCI mode in BIOS but still install the Intel RST AHCI driver though, The driver is on the first page its the pre-install driver, dont install the RST software though , just use device manager and update the driver from the pre-install files


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Cee9*: here you go


Thanks a ton, looks like everything is working!


----------



## guido1993

I have the P8P67 Deluxe, an OCZ Vertex 3 128GB (OS) and an array of 3 500GB Hard Disks for datas and heavy software, so I have to set everything on Raid.
Any way I can set the SSD on AHCI? Would that be worth anyway?


----------



## piquadrat

You can't set ssd only in AHCI mode and the rest of the drives in RAID mode unless the array or ssd is driven by a separate sata controller of course. Marvel's one is not worth connecting ssd to it if you think about that. Leave ssd in intel's port. You should be trim - enabled as ssd is not part of any array.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> What is the source of this assumption / statement?


Fernando.

Yes, that's a credible source.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> You can't set ssd only in AHCI mode and the rest of the drives in RAID mode unless the array or ssd is driven by a separate sata controller of course. Marvel's one is not worth connecting ssd to it if you think about that. Leave ssd in intel's port. You should be trim - enabled as ssd is not part of any array.


raid mode uses ACHI so it wont hurt running them in raid.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> You can't set ssd only in AHCI mode and the rest of the drives in RAID mode unless the array or ssd is driven by a separate sata controller of course. Marvel's one is not worth connecting ssd to it if you think about that. Leave ssd in intel's port. You should be trim - enabled as ssd is not part of any array.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> raid mode uses ACHI so it wont hurt running them in raid.


Thanks =)


----------



## astrotweak

Nice work,

I also made a mod to p8z68 pro-v/gen3 bios with updated oproms for jmicron, intel vga oprom, intel lan oprom and the raid of course.

I posted this in a thread here.


----------



## jloutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ill post that BIOS on the first page theres already two B2 BIOS's there. Im pretty sure you can use the 2303 BIOS


Well, it did work. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## garikfox

No problem


----------



## R o x

... 2302 does work indeeed nicely on my B2 DeLuxe ... THANKSSS GARIKFOX









though i couldnt tell if TRIM works now for my two 0RAIDed C300's on a system that was speedy already (still reported as SCSI drive in Device Manager) ...









dont dare try 3509 ... just yet


----------



## chriss745

Guys, just a general question here. If with sdelete I would fill up with zeros the free space on my RAID0-ed SSD, wouldn't it be the same as if trim would work? Actually what is the difference between secure erase and what sdelete does? I checked with Winhex on my wife machine with working trim, the trimmed sectors look exactly the same as if I sdelete the whole drive, there is 00 00 00 00 everywhere.


----------



## garikfox

The drives take care of themselves with garbage collection. So even without TRIM they still do a very good job cleaning themselves.

Secure Erase gives a command to the controller and gives all the NAND a voltage spike to erase all the cells.

I dont like doing a Secure Erase because theres no need to waste a P/E cycle


----------



## piquadrat

No need of P/E cycle if the drive is encrypted internally.


----------



## chriss745

My problem with garbage collection is that the drive can clean up itself for the size of the reserved space. For a 128GB disk it is usually 8GB. It is significantly less than if I say I have 64GB free space trimmed. Garbage collection neither good for lifetime, it move all the data twice.


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Just to clarify; OROM 11.6.0.1702 will supposedly support TRIM for RAID on 6 series chipsets using IRST 11.6.0.1030, but OROM 11.6.0.1624 will not.
> TRIM for RAID arrays _is_ supported using OROM 11.5.0.1582 and later, on 7 series boards.


It doesn't look like 11.6.0.1624 OROM supports TRIM on P67 as Chrit stated; I finally ran some benchmarks using AS SSD and results are half (or less) of published benchmarks--using two Kingston Hyper X 3K 120GB instead of two 240GB.



*Oops*, above published link isn't using TRIM...sorry, I'm dizzy from jumping too many links,


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cee9*
> 
> It doesn't look like 11.6.0.1624 OROM supports TRIM on P67 as Chrit stated; I finally ran some benchmarks using AS SSD and results are half (or less) of published benchmarks--using two Kingston Hyper X 3K 120GB instead of two 240GB.


Not the same models higher gig drives usualy have faster wrties and sometimes reads looks like your running 2 120/128s and the benchmark is running 2 240/250s. Need to compare same drives to get a accurate measurement of your drives working correct or not.


----------



## CyberShadow

Hey guy, I need to updae my bios to support IB and came across this thread with the modified RAID and being that I have a raid setup I wanted to take advantage of this over the base ASUS version. Question is, is all I need to do is DL the one file (iata_enu.exe) install then use the modified bios version from page one to udate my BIOS via EZ flash as normal and call it a day??? Or is there more to this? Thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> None at all just use AHCI mode in BIOS but still install the Intel RST AHCI driver though, The driver is on the first page its the pre-install driver, dont install the RST software though , just use device manager and update the driver from the pre-install files


I thought it's fine to install the Intel RST software even though I'm just using AHCI mode with my single Crucial M4 SSD?


----------



## ney2x

^
It is best or recommended to use RAID mode even if you are using only 1 SSD to get all the features and fixes the latest IRST driver brings. In fact, Intel recommends it.


----------



## garikfox

CyberShadow: Yes, Thats it


----------



## garikfox

kevin: No you dont need the RST software for AHCI, It will install the driver but also will install the not needed software

For example I use AHCI mode for my single M5 Pro, I use the pre-install driver when I install Win7, If I need to update the driver later I just download the pre-isntall driver then extract it to a directory and then go into Device Manager and Update the driver manually.


----------



## organshifter

*OROM 11.6.0.1702* is now available! Shared by *Pacman* over at station-drivers http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4058&start=45



*Mirrors...*
http://www.2shared.com/file/7FzrewVG/11601702.html
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ozbd5leabh6jva5/11.6.0.1702.zip


----------



## guido1993

Nerdgasm!


----------



## chriss745

Cool, finally it is out. If somebody could do for me a updated BIOS for my P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS board I could test quickly if TRIM works with Winhex.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone test trim functionality other boards like the x58?

Curious minds would like to know!

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

New BIOS's coming right up


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> Cool, finally it is out. If somebody could do for me a updated BIOS for my P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS board I could test quickly if TRIM works with Winhex.


Here's your BIOS (updated to RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702) ---> P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3402_RAID_OROM_11.6.0.1702


----------



## ChristTheGreat

That is kinda fast... I already updated mine xD

what'S new on 1702?


----------



## garikfox

*davidm71*: I dont think anyone knows, You might have to test it yourself to find out


----------



## garikfox

*Cee9*: Heres your BIOS with RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702

E7681IMS.zip 4318k .zip file


----------



## garikfox

Update: BIOS's updated with RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702


----------



## Chrit

This makes my gash moist!

Awesome find. Been waiting for this one for ages now.


----------



## garikfox

I see you have a P8Z77-M PRO, Did you want me to add that one to the first page ?


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I see you have a P8Z77-M PRO, Did you want me to add that one to the first page ?


Too kind! It'd save me from doing it again, and others would be able to use it, too.

Cheers.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *davidm71*: I dont think anyone knows, You might have to test it yourself to find out


I would if I could but don't know how to test for trim. Maybe the Win-Lite.de guys know. Time to brush up on my german!

Thanks


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I would if I could but don't know how to test for trim. Maybe the Win-Lite.de guys know. Time to brush up on my german!
> Thanks


Easy TRIM Test

If the above method is our reference to test then, no, TRIM on raid-array still not working on older chipset especially Z68


----------



## error-id10t

Got this weird problem where the RST keeps telling me that OROM I'm running is 11.5.0.1530. I know I've got the latest and during boot it shows as the latest available so anyone else seeing this in RST (help / system report)?

edit: figured it out. In the BIOS I had CSM for storage set to UEFI only. In that mode it only used 11.5.0.1530 ROM. I changed it to legacy and now it's showing 11.6.0.1702.


----------



## Chrit

Garik, I flashed my MoBo with the BIOS you provided on page 1, however it only showed up as OROM 11.0

I've modded it myself to see what was going on, and it now shows 11.6.0.1702

Perhaps you've selected the wrong OROM when modding it?

I can e-mail you mine if you like.


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Here's your BIOS (updated to RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702) ---> P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3402_RAID_OROM_11.6.0.1702


Thanks, I was testing my z68 mobo with 11.6.0.1030 RST and 11.6.0.1702 OROM with the Winhex method. I have two Samsung 830 in RAID-0.

Bad news guys, TRIM IS NOT WORKING.


----------



## chriss745

I repeated the test a few times to close out any mistake. No, it is still not working. With the same method I could see TRIM on my wife's notebook without RAID on one Samsung 830, here I cannot see anything. After deleting the file, the data is still there on the disk.


----------



## piquadrat

I'm wondering where did the info about intel adding trim support for older chipsets come from? It is spread widely over the Internet but intel didn't promise such a thing. They mentioned X79 but even that one in not so convincing way if you ask me.
This is a political decision and there were precedences in the past. Passive waiting won't change this.


----------



## error-id10t

Hope.. people like some hope, seeing as they did mention X79 there's hope the whole 6 series chipset will get support.


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Hope.. people like some hope, seeing as they did mention X79 there's hope the whole 6 series chipset will get support.


Doesn't Z68 have exactly the same south chip as X79? Actually, is it working with X79?


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> Doesn't Z68 have exactly the same south chip as X79? Actually, is it working with X79?


X79 and Z68 are the same 6-series chipset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> I'm wondering where did the info about intel adding trim support for older chipsets come from? It is spread widely over the Internet but intel didn't promise such a thing. They mentioned X79 but even that one in not so convincing way if you ask me.
> This is a political decision and there were precedences in the past. Passive waiting won't change this.


Here's the proof. Trusted and Intel's partner. ---> http://vr-zone.com/articles/intel-rapid-storage-technology-roadmap-windows-8-ssd-raid-trim-and-many-more/14638.html

And also as I had said earlier on this thread. 11.6.1.xxxx will be the RAID Option ROM that will support TRIM on RAID on older chipsets. Info / Source : Secret


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> X79 and Z68 are the same 6-series chipset.
> Here's the proof. Trusted and Intel's partner. ---> http://vr-zone.com/articles/intel-rapid-storage-technology-roadmap-windows-8-ssd-raid-trim-and-many-more/14638.html
> And also as I had said earlier on this thread. 11.6.1.xxxx will be the RAID Option ROM that will support TRIM on RAID on older chipsets. Info / Source : Secret


Thanks for the info. So we can start to wait again for 11.6.1.xxxx. I hate waiting and hoping.







Doesn't your secret source know by accident the release schedule for 11.6.1?


----------



## ney2x

Maybe before or after Windows 8 general availability which is on October 26, 2012


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Maybe before or after Windows 8 general availability which is on October 26, 2012


Yes, maybe. I got it, thanks


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> X79 and Z68 are the same 6-series chipset.
> Here's the proof. Trusted and Intel's partner. ---> http://vr-zone.com/articles/intel-rapid-storage-technology-roadmap-windows-8-ssd-raid-trim-and-many-more/14638.html
> And also as I had said earlier on this thread. 11.6.1.xxxx will be the RAID Option ROM that will support TRIM on RAID on older chipsets. Info / Source : Secret


I also tested my Z68 mobo with Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702
trim does not work.
you refer to an article that is almost a year old!
i don't believe in fairytales..
trim will never work on "older than Z77 chipsets"
Intel really sucks, forcing their loyal customers to upgrade.


----------



## yym789

maybe you can try WIN8. it maybe can work. for me, I kicked my raid0 away long time ago since win7 can not support trim on raid0. Right now, 1 ssd for win7 U and 1 for win8 pro. Why many people like Raid0 or 1? only for ASS test result? After ASS and other ssd speed testing, I think there are not too much differences between single ssd with Raid0.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yym789*
> 
> maybe you can try WIN8. it maybe can work. for me, I kicked my raid0 away long time ago since win7 can not support trim on raid0. Right now, 1 ssd for win7 U and 1 for win8 pro. Why many people like Raid0 or 1? only for ASS test result? After ASS and other ssd speed testing, I think there are not too much differences between single ssd with Raid0.


i'm running windows 8 enterprise..


----------



## ney2x

People, please be patient...


----------



## organshifter

Seems that I can't win for losing. When I flash the bios containing OROM v11.6.0.1624, the system hangs at the Windows logo. To remedy this, I used F8/ Last known good configuration to get back to my desktop. I didn't stress it that much because OROM v11.6.0.1702 is what I was truly waiting on. When Garik updated the bioses, I gave it another shot. The same thing happened again. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. Can someone help me out? I'll summarize my steps below.

Initially, I was running the stock OROM that came along with bios 3304 on an ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 in combination with IRST v11.0.0.1032. Before flashing either of the modded bios files, I installed IRST v11.6.0.1030. Rebooted, proceeded to flash, and everything went fine. The correct OROM is listed upon entering the Intel storage manager (CTRL-I), and my RAID array is intact with a status of normal. Upon exiting, the Windows logo starts its animation, the hard drive light illuminates as if files are loading, and the system hangs. The hard drive light goes out and flashes occasionally. Once I execute Last known good configuration to get back to the desktop, device manager shows driver version 10.6.0.1022 for the Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller. I know that this is due to using Last known good configuration. However, IRST v11.6.0.1030 is still installed, and gives an error upon trying to start it. Rebooting the system hangs it again. When I uninstall IRST v11.6.0.1030 and reboot, everything starts just fine.

Both IRST v11.5.4.1001 and IRST v11.2.0.1006 causes the system to hang as well.

Things I've tried prior to using Last known good configuration are:

Simply rebooting
Unplugging all drives except the OS's RAID array drives
Startup repair (which couldn't fix the issue, but stated it was a bad driver)

The OS's RAID array consists of two Sata II SSD's on Intel's 3Gb/s sata ports with 3Gb/s cables. My empty Sata III SSD's are on Intel's 6Gb/s sata ports with 6Gb/s cables, the HDD's are attached to the last two of Intel's 3Gb/s sata ports with standard sata cables, and the two optical drives are connected to Marvell's 6Gb/s ports with standard sata cables.

*Edit:* Worked fine with a fresh install of windows on my empty SSD's, just not with my current install. Has to be a driver conflict.


----------



## JJohnson1988

garikfox,

Do you work on older BIOS versions or just the latest ones for a range of motherboards? The reason I ask is because I am stuck to using BIOS 1304 on my Sabertooth Z77 since I cannot boot from my optical drive on both 1403 and 1504. Bizarre issue that I'm sure will eventually be resolved, but for now, 1304 I stay!

Thanks for your effort!

*EDIT:* Nevermind! I ended up modding it myself after some digging around. Works great! I can provide the modded 1304 BIOS if anyone wants it.


----------



## chriss745

Yesterday I ran a few performance tests and I found OROM 11.6.0.1702 performs significantly better then 11.5.x.xxxx. With 11.5 I measured 120,000 IOPS for 4k-64thrd reads on my two samsung 830, with 11.6 it is 135,000. That's a nice performance boost, it's really worth to upgrade.


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> I also tested my Z68 mobo with Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702
> trim does not work.
> you refer to an article that is almost a year old!
> i don't believe in fairytales..
> trim will never work on "older than Z77 chipsets"
> Intel really sucks, forcing their loyal customers to upgrade.


Intel knows that those who use RAIDs and want TRIM support, aren't average users, belong in "enthusiast" or related category and... why not make them upgrade?...

It's simple and we all know how this part of technology works....


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> Intel knows that those who use RAIDs and want TRIM support, aren't average users, belong in "enthusiast" or related category and... why not make them upgrade?...
> It's simple and we all know how this part of technology works....


i'm sure you own Intel stocks


----------



## ney2x

I just received a good news for everyone!

"11.6.0.1702 RAID OROM does support TRIM on RAID-0 (Cougar Point and Panther Point). 11.6.0.1030 IRST driver does NOT support TRIM on RAID-0"

^
I know there are lots of confusing information regarding TRIM on older chipsets, but, I will wait for the release of new IRST driver to prove my source of information if he is credible


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> I just received a good news for everyone!
> "11.6.0.1702 RAID OROM does support TRIM on RAID-0 (Cougar Point and Panther Point). 11.6.0.1030 IRST driver does NOT support TRIM on RAID-0"
> ^
> I know there are lots of confusing information regarding TRIM on older chipsets, but, I will wait for the release of new IRST driver to prove my source of information if he is credible


what is your source?
Santaclaus? Zwarte Piet? The girl next door?


----------



## sppmaster

I don't know what the reason is, but with any driver of Intel RST above 11.2.0.1006 my HDDs /4 HDDs, 2 of them in RAID0/ always turn off twice before sleep. First the HDDs turn off, immediately after that they spin up and turn off for the second time before sleep.
About the two SSDs in the system I cannot say because SSDs do not spin and do not make noise so I can only guess... if there is a mess.


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Cee9*: Heres your BIOS with RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702
> 
> E7681IMS.zip 4318k .zip file


Thanks a bunch! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> I just received a good news for everyone!
> "11.6.0.1702 RAID OROM does support TRIM on RAID-0 (Cougar Point and Panther Point). 11.6.0.1030 IRST driver does NOT support TRIM on RAID-0"
> ^
> I know there are lots of confusing information regarding TRIM on older chipsets, but, I will wait for the release of new IRST driver to prove my source of information if he is credible


TRIM has been supported on those chipsets since OROM 11.5.0.1582

Also, what you're saying is that the OROM supports TRIM in RAID-0 but the driver does not?


----------



## ney2x

What I'm saying is that the TRIM on RAID-array support on older chipset are disabled on the IRST driver, unless someone knowledgeable enough to mod the driver to work on 5 or 6-series chipset.


----------



## EaglePC

garikfox thanks you the best

P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-1617


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sppmaster*
> 
> I don't know what the reason is, but with any driver of Intel RST above 11.2.0.1006 my HDDs /4 HDDs, 2 of them in RAID0/ always turn off twice before sleep. First the HDDs turn off, immediately after that they spin up and turn off for the second time before sleep.
> About the two SSDs in the system I cannot say because SSDs do not spin and do not make noise so I can only guess... if there is a mess.


I have the same issue, I press the sleep, HDDs spin down, then grr, grr, spin up than the machine goes to sleep and the HDDs spin down again. I don't think it is too healthy for the HDD.

How could we report that to Intel?


----------



## garikfox

Hey guys Im moving the BIOS files to my new server, I setup a new computer running server 2008 R2 just for you guys.









Before I take down the files on the first page can someone test my FTP for me please









See if you can access it and download a BIOS file and report back.

1. Does it connect fine and does it seem fast enough.

2. Download a BIOS and tell me how fast it downloaded

ftp://98.165.145.73

Thanks,

--Garik


----------



## Outcasst

Unable to connect to the server from here


----------



## garikfox

Hmm.. Its working behind the router, I added router port forwarding, hmmm, ok ill see what I can do


----------



## garikfox

can you try it now Outcasst


----------



## Chrit

Not working for me, Garik.


----------



## garikfox

Ok damm, I dont know how to fix this, seems im screwed


----------



## garikfox

Ok try again, when I put in my outside IP it goes to my FTP server so it is working right ? lol


----------



## Outcasst

It would be easier to put your server in the DMZ for a while just to see if we can connect. Then we know if it's a port issue or not.


----------



## garikfox

Its letting me connect when i put in my outside IP, ftp://98.165.145.73


----------



## Outcasst

Yes but your router knows what your external IP is, so it automatically creates a loopback.


----------



## garikfox

Ok lol, im new to all this so im learning fast heh, OK ill try to do the DMZ thing


----------



## garikfox

Ok i dont see anything in router named DMZ, but i removed rules from firewall in windows so it might let you connect now


----------



## Outcasst

No luck, doesn't even reply to a ping


----------



## garikfox

I had it on SSL so i remade the FTP without SSL


----------



## error-id10t

Just to confirm .. still no go.

What's your router, it should have an option to put it into DMZ (though I wouldn't leave it there once confirmed either way).


----------



## garikfox

yeah I dont see anything about DMZ in my router, its a Netgear WNR2000v2, Ill look it up on the net


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you could be blocked by your isp alot of them block servers on port 21 or 80 unless your on a business acount try like port 3500 or somthing some random port more digits the better usualy.


----------



## error-id10t

http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/WNR2000V2/WNR2000v2_UM_15JAN2010.pdf


----------



## garikfox

Ok i think i got it, can you try now plz









ftp://98.165.145.73


----------



## error-id10t

Good work, can be contacted now. Just note the warning about leaving it into DMZ..


----------



## garikfox

SWEET !! WOOHOO, LOL















Thank you thank you

Can you downlaod a bios and tell me the speed ?


----------



## organshifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Can you downlaod a bios and tell me the speed ?


----------



## garikfox

AWESOME !! thank you thank you !!









Cool now tomm i can add ASRock BIOS's and MSI BIOS's


----------



## sppmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> I have the same issue, I press the sleep, HDDs spin down, then grr, grr, spin up than the machine goes to sleep and the HDDs spin down again. I don't think it is too healthy for the HDD.
> How could we report that to Intel?


Searching for anyone else having this issue. Maybe this issue is not for this thread. Please *chriss745* contact me via PM with your configuration. It may not be a general issue but specific one.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> AWESOME !! thank you thank you !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool now tomm i can add ASRock BIOS's and MSI BIOS's


I updated the ROMs for MSI Z77 MPower if you wouldn't mind adding that to your ftp.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/420#post_18390069


----------



## garikfox

Sure


----------



## garikfox

Server is coming down to replace the PSU, It will be back up in 45min, Then ill work on ASRock and MSi BIOS's


----------



## medeirosdez

Hey there folks! I got a problem here... every day I check Intel's website for new firmware for their motherboards, mine is *Intel DP67DE*, and it's been quite a while since they last updated any of their boards to anything newer than OROM 11.2.x.xxxx.

If I try to open the firmware file with MMTool (UEFI 4.50.0.23) I can only see what is shown in the screenshot below, which means I can't update my own OROM.



Can anyone help or do you think it's best that I wait for Intel itself to update the firmware? Actually, do you really think they will eventually update? The only boards that passed OROM 11.2 are DP67BG and DZ68ZV, with OROM 11.5.0.1582.

.BIO firmware file for DP67BG and DZ68ZV with OROM 11.5.0.1582 can be downloaded from here. This is just in case it helps...

.BIO latest firmware file for my own DP67DE can be downloaded from here.


----------



## medeirosdez

I do not want to be inconvenient, but there's one more thing...

I want to note I am the guy who first provided to the community with OROM 11.5.0.1582, you can confirm this on Fernando's blog.

I got that OROM for *Biostar's T5XE CFX-SLI* motherboard, now they even released the updated BIOS at their download page.

I asked them once again to update their BIOS for me with the latest OROM, but the reply I got was "please wait the response from our engineering team to whom we've forwarded your request". I was wondering, can any of you folks help me by updating the BIOS for me with OROM 11.6.0.1702?

Again, link for the latest BIOS (P55DA726.BST) is this.

Thank you very much in advance!

Paulo Henrique, from Brazil.

*EDIT:* Never mind, I did the update myself following Fernando's instructions. Thanks anyway!



I'm now only depending you for my DP67DE board...


----------



## garikfox

Intel uses there own special BIOS editor.

Try this below









http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3287&DwnldID=20829&ProductFamily=Desktop+Boards&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+6+Series+Chipset+Boards&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+Desktop+Board+DP67DE&lang=eng


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock and MSi BIOS's


----------



## Wozzie87

This is my first time looking into using a modded bios and I would like to apologize if this question has already been answered before, I read a few pages in from the front page and a few pages back from the latest page, which is currently page 25. Before I get any further, THANK YOU Garifox for the bios mods.

I am currently using the Asus Sabertooth Z77 with a stock version of bios 1504. My question is, has the bios flashback feature been fixed for the Sabertooth Z77? When I searched this thread for info related to the Sabertooth Z77, I came across a post saying the bios flashback feature was broken, this was back in early Oct that this was posted.

Is there anything I should know or be careful of before I attempt to flash the modded bios for the Sabertooth Z77?

Thanks,
Woz


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Thanks









Yeah the flashback feature is really weird on the ASUS Z77's, Some can get the flashback feature to work on the SABERTOOTH Z77 some cannot.

Youll have to just try it, But if it works for you then your in luck, youll have a updated RAID OROM









All you can do is try it, just read the PDF's that come with the original BIOS's on how to use the flashback feature.

This weird flashback feature is why I dont have many ASUS Z77 BIOS's on my server, MSi's flash normal and ASRock's flash normal, ASUS Z77 BIOS's are strange


----------



## ney2x

@garikfox

That's what I call a real File Transfer Protocol you got there. Not like ASUS FTP Server, their definition of FTP is File Turtle Protocol









Congrats and thanks! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fraizer

hello all and especialy to *garikfox* ^^

thank you a lot for this nice tread.

garikfox can you please make me a BIOS withe last RST RAID OROM ? i think its tast on its the 11.6.0.1702 ?

(i try to did by my self but i cant succed







and i wait since long time asus give a bios including this update but not we have a new bios the 1309 but withe 11.0.0.... RST









ASUS Maximus V Gene

http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/

Last bios : 1309

http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download

thank you a lot


----------



## garikfox

*ney2x*: LOL, Thanks


----------



## garikfox

*Frazier*: Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you a lot garikfox !!









you have a simple step for some one like to did this by mmy self ? ^^

i have a question not about bios hope you can answear ^^

i copy past ^^:

<<<
i want to knwo if i can update the firmware IME (Intel Management Engine Firmware) of my motherboard withe a non Asus.

Asus version in there websit and i have this in my motherboard: 8.1.0.1248

and this version in this web sit (i think its from intel) : 8.1.10.1286 -> http://www.necacom.net/intel/intel-management-engine-interfacemei-drivers-version-81101300

all its 100% working/compatible or its not good to use somthing else non Asus for Firmwares/Bios
>>>

thank you verry much !


----------



## garikfox

You can mod your own BIOS follow this below

http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/16658-bios-modding-how-to-update-pci-rom-modules-of-an-ami-phoenix-award-bios/

Just keep your current ME firmware, Theres no need to update it.


----------



## Fraizer

thank you for the link i try it in past but its not wotking withe me ^^

but in the futur can i update the IME of my asus withe a Intel motherboard without problem ?







(for this its 8.1.0.1248 -> 8.1.10.1286)

i already try to update but i dont knwo if its my motherboard are broken or from this but now i can put another volts for memory and cpu







always 1.22 or 1.24vols :/ (i think the motherboard its broken but when i will change this one i dont want to update the IME if its result of my problem all make me another problem)

thank you again


----------



## garikfox

Yeah its best to leave the volts at AUTO and dont Overclock.

Dont worry about the IME ASUS will let you know when to update it


----------



## Fraizer

the problem is like you knwo asus dont make update easly like the RST orom :/ this why i update the IME from intel and not asus.


----------



## Fraizer

sorry me again ^^

when i try to update in the bios utility i have this message : Security failed and i cant update ^^


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> sorry me again ^^
> when i try to update in the bios utility i have this message : Security failed and i cant update ^^


You have to use the USB BIOS Flashback. Consult your motherboard manual on what to name the BIOS file and such.


----------



## Fraizer

hello again ^^.....

the 1309 look buged (original version too...) its booting all time under bios without access to windows... :/ look a asus bug withe version 1309









dear *garikfox* please can you make same modification but withe bios version 1204 ?

http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download

thank you a lot and sorry for this problem from asus

SimpleTech: thank you your update mode working







(its only working by this mode update ?)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> SimpleTech: thank you your update mode working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (its only working by this mode update ?)


Correct. For some reason when you change anything to the file, it will cause that security message in EZ Flash 2. The only way to bypass it is to use USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## Fraizer

thank you again SimpleTech









hope garikfox see my message before i go to sleep ^^ (about the problem of the origanl 1309 bios ^^)


----------



## SimpleTech

Try flashing back to a previous BIOS or try an unmodified 1309. If you want, I can update the Intel VGA and LAN ROMs for you.


----------



## garikfox

*Frazier*: 1204 added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you again !!!









hope they will fix the 1309 soon


----------



## Fraizer

i dont see the 1204 in your ftp ^^ ftp://98.165.145.73/ its from me ? ^^

EDIT: its ok i found the file withe another navigator ^^ (maybe probleme withe the cache of firefox ^^)

thank you a lot for your work its working perfect


----------



## ney2x

@garikfox

Though it requires alot of work and your time, I suggest you update also all the OROM's of specific board like VGA, LAN, 3rd-party SATA/eSATA, etc. Cause in my case I updated my boards (ASUS P8Z68-V) VGA, now it fixes the LUCID Virtu's problems and Jmicron eSATA, it fixes disconnection of my external (eSATA) drive.

Just a suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Theres a few reasons why I dont do them all

As for 3rd party SATA I dont because most people dont use them.

As for the LAN ROM there isnt a need to use a updated LAN ROM, The LAN ROM is just for LAN Boot.

When LAN Boot is Enabled in BIOS the motherboard will load the Gigabit LAN controllers Boot ROM when it boots up, This allows the LAN controller to operate at its full 1000Mbps speed with operating systems that do not have proper driver support. When its Disabled in BIOS, Like most of us use, The LAN will only operate at full 1000Mbps speeds with proper driver support.

As for the VGA most people dont use the embedded GPU on there Sandy-Bridge or Ivy-Bridge systems.If someone asks me to update the VGA ROM in there specific BIOS I'd be willing to do it for them.

And the last reason why I dont is if people are somewhat like me I would like my BIOS untouched as least as possible or making it as close to a untouched bios as possible.


----------



## Nabi

Just installed this on my ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty Pro - works great!

Thanks garik!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## scoob1977

garikfox you are awesome! Thank you very much for your great work







.

I tried your P8P67 Deluxe Bios and it works fine.

Can you mod the latest Bios for Asrock Z68 Extreme4 gen3, please?
Download from Asrock: http://www.asrock.com/MB/download.asp?Model=Z68%20Extreme4%20Gen3&o=BIOS


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Theres a few reasons why I dont do them all...


Ahhh I see. Now I know. Thanks for thorough explanation


----------



## garikfox

I'll add all the ASRock Z68 BIOS's today, Gimme a few hours


----------



## serkanteo

garikfox you are awsome! Thank you very much for your great work .


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock Z68 BIOS's


----------



## guido1993

As I asked you in PM (@Garikfox), I'd need the fully updated P8P67 Deluxe bios







Just use the one in your FTP Server, that's the one I am currently using! (latest version)


----------



## garikfox

On the P8P67 Deluxe for Jmicron, NEC and Marvell, Im pretty sure you have to update them manually from these pages below.

Jmicron:

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/jmicron.htm

Marvell:

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm

NEC USB 3.0

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/renesas.htm


----------



## sondal

Hi, garikfox
Please tell me it will be possible add current bios e.g Marvell on my bios(3207) for P8P67 PRO Rev3.1?
Thanks very much


----------



## garikfox

The P8P67 PRO Rev.3.1 has 4 device ID's for Marvell, So im pretty sure you have to update that manually from the firmware listed at the bottom of this page below

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm


----------



## scoob1977

Thank you garikfox. Your Z68 Extreme4 gen3 Bios is working. Nice job.


----------



## garikfox

LOL, is that "ist" isnt working or "Is" working


----------



## scoob1977

Sorry "ist" means is in German







.


----------



## garikfox

Ok thanks


----------



## SMK

Does this only work with AMI bios? or can it work with Award bios too?


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## SMK

gah gigabytes hybrid efi strikes again

thanks for your effort Garik, it would be nice to raid0 my ssds again


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I really want to add Gigabyte but cant yet, It will eventually happen though


----------



## Wozzie87

When using one of your modded bios' for the Sabertooth Z77 do I have to use Flashback to install the bios or can I use the normal flash process?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wozzie87*
> 
> When using one of your modded bios' for the Sabertooth Z77 do I have to use Flashback to install the bios or can I use the normal flash process?


You have to use the BIOS Flashback. Although it couldn't hurt to try doing it in the BIOS to see if it works (it did with my Crosshair V Formula).


----------



## kyton

Great work Garikfox. Most appreciated.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Wozzie87

Well with my Sabertooth Z77 I was able to install the modded 1616 bios, I could not use the flash the modded bios using the EZ flash utility but the flashback method worked just fine for me. What did not work was the Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 driver. After I had installed the driver I restarted my rig according to the driver install program and the system would hang right before the Windows 7 splash screen would disappear and the desktop would come up. The splash screen did the full animation it always does but it would not load to the desktop, I let it sit for 5 mins or so like this and I finally gave up and restarted the computer, I tried to boot again and had the same thing happen. I was able to do a system restore which put the 11.0 driver back on and allowed me to get to my desktop. I tried installing the 11.6.0.1030 driver again and had the same problem I had the first time. Next I thought that maybe the issue happened because the new RST driver did not like being loaded on top of the existing Intel RST 11.0 driver, so I uninstalled that driver, rebooted, and tried to install the 11.6.0.1030 driver again, no luck. Did another system restore and tried installing the 11.2.0.1006 driver, that finally worked for me. Is there something I could try to get the 11.6.0.1030 driver to work?

I should note that on the Intel download website there is a Driver Update Utility (Driver Update Utility Link) that shows the 11.2.0.1006 RST driver as being up to date for my system, is anyone else running a Sabertooth Z77 that is able to use the 11.6.0.1030 driver?

I should mention that back around the end of September I tried to use the 11.6.0.1030 driver with the bios 1504 (I think that was it, it was what ever was before this current bios) which had the 11.0 RST raid Rom, when I tried the 11.6.0.1030 driver then I was able to boot just fine but the RST software would not load, I forget exactly what error/message I got but I could never open the RST software. I never tried the 11.2.0.1006 driver, I just went back to what Asus supplied on their website for drivers for the Sabertooth Z77.


----------



## garikfox

With the new OROM delete your old array remake it then do a clean install of Windows 7 with the new driver.


----------



## garikfox

Redoing server be up soon


----------



## garikfox

Ok the server is back up can someone test it for me and see if the download speed is still good


----------



## linczs2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Your welcome


120KB/S


----------



## guido1993

Download speed ranging from 220 KB/s to 180 KB/s


----------



## garikfox

Thanks guys, wow I thought it was doing 900k a few days ago









I guess thats normal I just checked and now my upload is around 3Mbps which I think is 300K a sec

Few days ago my ISP had us at 20Mbps, I think they gave us good Upload speed by accident lol


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks guys, wow I thought it was doing 900k a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats normal I just checked and now my upload is around 3Mbps which I think is 300K a sec
> Few days ago my ISP had us at 20Mbps, I think they gave us good Upload speed by accident lol


Oh, my ISP gives not more than 45 KB/s upload speed, you are lucky


----------



## NotAgain

Will this enable SRT on a P67 board, or should I think about replacing mine with a Z77?


----------



## garikfox

No you need at least Z68 for that


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> No you need at least Z68 for that


Oh well. I thought this might have enabled it, as it's just a software function really.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah sorry about that


----------



## garikfox

Ok I think I fixed the servers upload speed, can someone confirm the download speeds are good now


----------



## Bal3Wolf

looks to be getting around 200KB pretty decent for downloading small bios files.
transferred 1 File (4.27 MB) in 22.25 seconds (205.0 KB/s)
Transferred 1 File (3.09 MB) in 17.04 seconds (193.3 KB/s)


----------



## garikfox

Ok thank you


----------



## guido1993

Just throwing a wild guess.

Don't you maybe need to re-build the SSD Array (in raid 0) with the new OROM to get the TRIM in raid 0?


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Just throwing a wild guess.
> Don't you maybe need to re-build the SSD Array (in raid 0) with the new OROM to get the TRIM in raid 0?


I don't think so, these things are not connected.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Just throwing a wild guess.
> Don't you maybe need to re-build the SSD Array (in raid 0) with the new OROM to get the TRIM in raid 0?


Nope. I've updated to this OROM with BIOS flashback and my RAID 0 array is still intact.


----------



## Fraizer

hello









the bios work great since last time









question: any chance to put another boot logo ? because i try to update the bios moded withe last orom withe a picture but its not working







always the default logo (picture) ROG...

for Asus Maximus V Gene withe 1204 bios









thank you


----------



## garikfox

Which logo did you want ?


----------



## raab

Hi there,

Would it be possible to mod the Asus Maximus V Extreme bios?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/MAXIMUS-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1309.zip

Appreciate your effort!


----------



## Fraizer

i have a Alienware Aurora case then normaly its this logo : http://picsnwall.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Alienware-Wide-Screen-HD-Wallpapers-1920x1200-6.jpg

but dear friend you will not put for all people there logo... and me i dont want disturb you more withe stupid thing like this


----------



## Outcasst

Do I need RAID ROM 11.6.0.1702 in order to use 11.6.0.1030 floppy drivers?

Windows setup keeps saying that these drivers won't work with my controller.

Also, I notice the file names are different to previous drivers, such as the 11.5's.

I'm running 11.0 ROM


----------



## garikfox

*Outcasst*: It should work, Hmm thats weird, It is possible that it doesnt but they usually do work with older OROM's


----------



## garikfox

*raab*: Added


----------



## garikfox

*Fraizer*: I tried to put your logo in but its not going to look very good, So I'd just stay with the original Logo if I were you.


----------



## raab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *raab*: Added


Appreciate it


----------



## hoonu

Just so I'm clear... I have a Corsair 240GB Force GT SSD on a P8P67 Pro and I want to add another and RAID 0 the drives. I was told if I did this I wouldnt get TRIM support. Will this allow me to use TRIM? If I gotta buy a new motherboard AND SSD... I might as well spring for the 480GB. Thoughts??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## raab

Just realised why no one has requested a bios for the Asus V Extreme, no USB flashback so security check failed

Ah well, thanks anyway









Edit: Turns out the rog connect button also doubles as the flash back button

RST updated to 11.6, thanks!


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoonu*
> 
> Just so I'm clear... I have a Corsair 240GB Force GT SSD on a P8P67 Pro and I want to add another and RAID 0 the drives. I was told if I did this I wouldnt get TRIM support. Will this allow me to use TRIM? If I gotta buy a new motherboard AND SSD... I might as well spring for the 480GB. Thoughts??? Thanks in advance.


At the moment there is no TRIM with RAID on P67 chipset motherboards. There are rumours that TRIM with RAID will be supported on this chipset also with 11.6.1.xxxx drivers but we still have to wait a couple of days to know for sure. If you want to have TRIM with RAID today, you need to upgrade to Z77 where it is already supported with 11.5.x.xxx drivers and above.


----------



## hoonu

Boo. That is just a crock. New Z77 Mobo will run $200 while the drive will run $200. Guess its time for a new SSD. At least I can sling this 240GB.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> ^
> It is best or recommended to use RAID mode even if you are using only 1 SSD to get all the features and fixes the latest IRST driver brings. In fact, Intel recommends it.


Nah, I have considered this before but RAID mode for a single drive just increases boot time with no really advantage. AHCI is best for a single SSD as long as you have the drivers installed from the RST package as mentioned by Sean Webster in his guides and also by garikfox here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Just keep your current ME firmware, Theres no need to update it.


I really don't know how to explain it but as I've said earlier, people at Hardforum are good at explaining why it is best to keep the ME firmware updated. It is not just for "remote access" and stuff like that. It even affects the overclocking ability of the board, may it be a good effect or a bad effect.


----------



## hoonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> At the moment there is no TRIM with RAID on P67 chipset motherboards. There are rumours that TRIM with RAID will be supported on this chipset also with 11.6.1.xxxx drivers but we still have to wait a couple of days to know for sure. If you want to have TRIM with RAID today, you need to upgrade to Z77 where it is already supported with 11.5.x.xxx drivers and above.


I suppose I could wait it out a little longer. I'm not that hard up for the space and I sorta want to see what Black Friday deals come before I start upgrading my hardware. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fraizer

thank you garikfox ^^

hope we found a software solution for updating logo in Asus moded bios ^^


----------



## error-id10t

Try those 11.6.2.x drivers on the P67 and see if that helps p P67 boards.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added MSi BIOS

_-- Z77A-G43 BIOS 2.6
-- Z77MA-G45 BIOS 1.6
-- Z77A-GD55 BIOS 1.7
-- Z77A-GD65 BIOS 10.7
-- Z77A-GD80 BIOS 1.2
-- Z77 MPOWER BETA BIOS H53_


----------



## ney2x

Latest Intel SSD Toolbox v3.1.0 (Intel SSD Optimizer) now works on RAID volumes









My System:
IRST Driver - 11.6.2.1002
RAID OROM - 11.6.0.1702
ASUS P8Z68-V (latest BIOS) - Z68 Chipset / 6-series chipset

Easy TRIM Test result is POSITIVE

TRIM on RAID-Array on older chipset (tested on Z68) NOW WORKED!!!

Edit:
Conclusion:
I haven't tried non-Intel SSD's on Intel SSD Toolbox. I'm 100% sure that TRIM on RAID-0 is working, provided you have an Intel Solid State Drives. And also you need to re-create your RAID Volume using the OROM v11.6.0.1702


----------



## Outcasst

Read:
Quote:


> By using this method I found out, that Trim was not active within the RAID0 of my Z68 system


Quote:


> whereas TRIM worked within the same RAID0 array after having replaced the mainboards by a Z77 chipset


----------



## wuwi

I have a p8z77-v deluxe with 1504 bios. When i flash your bios, nothing happens, its still 1504.
DO i need to flash the latest version first? I'm having trouble with the bluetooth controller on latest asus bios version. Its always enabled, even when disabled


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Latest Intel SSD Toolbox v3.1.0 (Intel SSD Optimizer) now works on RAID volumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My System:
> IRST Driver - 11.6.2.1002
> RAID OROM - 11.6.0.1702
> ASUS P8Z68-V (latest BIOS) - Z68 Chipset / 6-series chipset
> Easy TRIM Test result is POSITIVE
> TRIM on RAID-Array on older chipset (tested on Z68) NOW WORKED!!!
> Edit:
> Conclusion:
> I haven't tried non-Intel SSD's on Intel SSD Toolbox. I'm 100% sure that TRIM on RAID-0 is working, provided you have an Intel Solid State Drives. And also you need to re-create your RAID Volume using the OROM v11.6.0.1702


WHAT??!! Its working now provided you have intel SSDs?? Someone please confirm. If so this is complete BS on Intel for pulling this proprietary crap!


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> WHAT??!! Its working now provided you have intel SSDs?? Someone please confirm. If so this is complete BS on Intel for pulling this proprietary crap!


What I mean is provided you have Intel SSD IF USING Intel SSD Toolbox. I understand that SAMSUNG, OCZ or any other SSD brand company has a similar software...


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> I just received a good news for everyone!
> "11.6.0.1702 RAID OROM does support TRIM on RAID-0 (Cougar Point and Panther Point). 11.6.0.1030 IRST driver does NOT support TRIM on RAID-0"
> ^
> I know there are lots of confusing information regarding TRIM on older chipsets, but, I will wait for the release of new IRST driver to prove my source of information if he is credible


Latest IRST driver 11.6.2.1002 = TRIM is working on my system (RAID-0)

Am I right now?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Latest IRST driver 11.6.2.1002 = TRIM is working on my system (RAID-0)
> Am I right now?


BS. Proove it.


----------



## piquadrat

I can add that with 11.6.2.1002 I'm able to do manual run of Intel SSD Optimizer on ssd drive (intel 320 series) acting partially as a cache drive for SRT (18GB) and partially as a system drive (the rest of the drive). Caching dive is effectively inside pseudo RAID-0 configuration (nature of intel's smart response technology). That wasn't possible before.
I'm on P8Z68-V Pro now.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> BS. Proove it.


See for yourself







---> Easy TRIM Test


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> See for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---> Easy TRIM Test


Thats not proof. If anything that links to Fernando saying it doesnt work? Screenshots or it didnt happen..


----------



## John-117

ney2x, how did you "re-create" the RAID volume?
Did you create an image (backup?) of the drive, secure eraced the drives and copied it back over?


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> ney2x, how did you "re-create" the RAID volume?
> Did you create an image (backup?) of the drive, secure eraced the drives and copied it back over?


Before booting into Windows, you will see the --Press CTRL-I-- to enter RAID Configuration Utility option. You need to select DELETE RAID Volume then SAVE and EXIT. Enter the Configuration again and you create RAID Volume. I'm sorry I can't explain it better. Hope it helps









Note: DELETING RAID Volume, will delete all your important files (if any). Please backup first and do it at your own risk!


----------



## astrotweak

Garikfox,

Why dont you update other optional roms in the bioses as well ? i had problems with virtu logix before updating the VGA oprom on my bios, other devices work more smooth and show some performance increase after updating their oproms as well.

You can check my mod here http://www.overclock.net/t/1314760/asus-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-bios-3402-mod#post_18382005 .

There are new RST as well - 11.6.1.1001 and 11.6.2.102 , the 1st is withour raid support and the 2nd with, download from http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm .

Astrotweak.


----------



## garikfox

*wuwi*: To flash on a ASUS Z77 you have to use the flashback feature, My BIOS comes with the updated RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702


----------



## garikfox

*astrotweak*: Theres a few reasons why I dont do them all

As for 3rd party SATA I dont because most people dont use them.

As for the LAN ROM there isnt a need to use a updated LAN ROM, The LAN ROM is just for LAN Boot.

When LAN Boot is Enabled in BIOS the motherboard will load the Gigabit LAN controllers Boot ROM when it boots up, This allows the LAN controller to operate at its full 1000Mbps speed with operating systems that do not have proper driver support. When its Disabled in BIOS, Like most of us use, The LAN will only operate at full 1000Mbps speeds with proper driver support.

As for the VGA most people dont use the embedded GPU on there Sandy-Bridge or Ivy-Bridge systems.If someone asks me to update the VGA ROM in there specific BIOS I'd be willing to do it for them.

And the last reason why I dont is if people are somewhat like me I would like my BIOS untouched as least as possible or making it as close to a untouched bios as possible.


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *astrotweak*: Theres a few reasons why I dont do them all
> As for 3rd party SATA I dont because most people dont use them. If someone needs it updated I will just make them a special BIOS.
> As for the LAN ROM there isnt a need to use a updated LAN ROM, The LAN ROM is just for LAN Boot.
> When LAN Boot is Enabled in BIOS the motherboard will load the Gigabit LAN controllers Boot ROM when it boots up, This allows the LAN controller to operate at its full 1000Mbps speed with operating systems that do not have proper driver support. When its Disabled in BIOS, Like most of us use, The LAN will only operate at full 1000Mbps speeds with proper driver support.
> As for the VGA most people dont use the embedded GPU on there Sandy-Bridge or Ivy-Bridge systems.If someone asks me to update the VGA ROM in there specific BIOS I'd be willing to do it for them.
> And the last reason why I dont is if people are somewhat like me I would like my BIOS untouched as least as possible or making it as close to a untouched bios as possible.


Hey garikfox..just signed up to say thanks for all your doing...deff will be using your bios with the raidrom...But like you said if someone asks for the vga rom to be updated too then you will....well im humbly requesting if you would be able to update that as well on an Asus p8z77v bios 1606 if possible with the updated raid rom...I am currently using integrated graphics, and anything that helps would be awesome! Thanks in advance!

Also when you say most people dont use the 3rd party sata controllers? I think im using them if im correct..I have ASMedia controllers on my Asus P8Z77-V board and have 3 harddrives and 2 cd rom drives plugged in...I think I only have 1 spare sata port left...I am currently using the port right? If so would you mind updating that for me as well? Sorry for being such a noob.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1616
-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1616 with VGA ROM 2143_


----------



## wuwi

i can't get it to work. i downloaded your bios, put it on a fat32 usb stick. Turned of pc, put it in usb and pressed the flashback button for 3 secs, waited til the leds stopped flashing and turned on pc but nothing happened. What am i doing wrong :c is the file name wrong?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah, read the flashback PDF's that come with the ASUS original BIOS


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuwi*
> 
> i can't get it to work. i downloaded your bios, put it on a fat32 usb stick. Turned of pc, put it in usb and pressed the flashback button for 3 secs, waited til the leds stopped flashing and turned on pc but nothing happened. What am i doing wrong :c is the file name wrong?


did you unzip the file and then put it on the usb? You have to unzip it..if i remember correctly. Also make sure you put the usb in the specific flashback port..not just any port.


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added 2 new ASUS BIOS
> _-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1616
> -- P8Z77-V BIOS 1616 with VGA ROM 2143_


garikfox, im gonna assume the second has the new raidrom and the new vga rom? Can you make a 1606 version? Sorry, I read someone having increased boot times with 1616...also sorry to ask so much..but could you update the 3rd party sata ports as well and if there is any esata port oprom too??

pretty much asking for everything updated like astrotweak...thanks!


----------



## wuwi

I'm sorry i found my problem. it works correct now. for p8z77-v deluxe it should be Z77VD.cap
Too bad that bios is bugged from asus their side. Now i have the bluetooth problem on this bios







Thanks for the help


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuwi*
> 
> I'm sorry i found my problem. it works correct now. for p8z77-v deluxe it should be Z77VD.cap
> Too bad that bios is bugged from asus their side. Now i have the bluetooth problem on this bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


and that bug in the 1616 bios...


----------



## garikfox

*desiromeo*: By default all my BIOS come with the new RAID OROM anything added to them will be noted by the filename.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1606 with VGA ROM 2143_


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added 1 new ASUS BIOS
> _-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1606 with VGA ROM 2143_


Thank soo much! Yea i figured it was a stupid question after I asked it...figured this whole thread is about the updated raidrom...Thanks man!


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Latest Intel SSD Toolbox v3.1.0 (Intel SSD Optimizer) now works on RAID volumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My System:
> IRST Driver - 11.6.2.1002
> RAID OROM - 11.6.0.1702
> ASUS P8Z68-V (latest BIOS) - Z68 Chipset / 6-series chipset
> Easy TRIM Test result is POSITIVE
> TRIM on RAID-Array on older chipset (tested on Z68) NOW WORKED!!!
> Edit:
> Conclusion:
> I haven't tried non-Intel SSD's on Intel SSD Toolbox. I'm 100% sure that TRIM on RAID-0 is working, provided you have an Intel Solid State Drives. And also you need to re-create your RAID Volume using the OROM v11.6.0.1702


I tried on my Z68 mobo with IRST Driver - 11.6.2.1002 and RAID OROM - 11.6.0.1702 with 2x Samsung 830 in RAID-0, but TRIM did NOT work with the Winhex TRIM test.

So you say I have to re-create my array with OROM 11.6.0.1702. I will do that soon and post here the result.


----------



## davidm71

My Intel Control Center Raid app doesn't show details like Raid Rom version like I have seen others display. Anyone know why? Trying to verify that I installed a new rom version..

Thanks.


----------



## davidm71

By the way the Intel 12.0.0.1013 Betas are out. Anyone want to give them a try?


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> My Intel Control Center Raid app doesn't show details like Raid Rom version like I have seen others display. Anyone know why? Trying to verify that I installed a new rom version..
> Thanks.


Ive noticed the same and im thinking it might be because I have AHCI enabled in bios and not RAID..just a guess..not by my computer but try changing that and see if that does it...


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desiromeo*
> 
> Ive noticed the same and im thinking it might be because I have AHCI enabled in bios and not RAID..just a guess..not by my computer but try changing that and see if that does it...


Yeah but in Device Manager it says Raid Controller not AHCI controller for Storage device..


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> I tried on my Z68 mobo with IRST Driver - 11.6.2.1002 and RAID OROM - 11.6.0.1702 with 2x Samsung 830 in RAID-0, but TRIM did NOT work with the Winhex TRIM test.
> So you say I have to re-create my array with OROM 11.6.0.1702. I will do that soon and post here the result.


I cloned my system drive to my HDDs, dropped the RAID-0 array on my SSDs, recreated the RAID-0 array with OROM 11.6.0.1702, cloned back the content of the system. IRST version is 11.6.2.1002 , OROM 11.6.0.1702, Windows 7 SP1, Z68 chipset, Samsung 830 SSDs. TRIM test was repeated, twice.

Result: TRIM is NOT working!

You can believe me, I know what am I doing, I am a system engineer at EMC. The same TRIM test works with my wife's laptop with a standalone Samsung 830.

So what now? Is it working only with Intel made SSDs? That would make no sense, TRIM command is a TRIM command... ney2x, any idea? You said it is working for you with the same chipset. Are you on Win7?


----------



## astrotweak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *astrotweak*: Theres a few reasons why I dont do them all
> As for 3rd party SATA I dont because most people dont use them. If someone needs it updated I will just make them a special BIOS.
> As for the LAN ROM there isnt a need to use a updated LAN ROM, The LAN ROM is just for LAN Boot.
> When LAN Boot is Enabled in BIOS the motherboard will load the Gigabit LAN controllers Boot ROM when it boots up, This allows the LAN controller to operate at its full 1000Mbps speed with operating systems that do not have proper driver support. When its Disabled in BIOS, Like most of us use, The LAN will only operate at full 1000Mbps speeds with proper driver support.
> As for the VGA most people dont use the embedded GPU on there Sandy-Bridge or Ivy-Bridge systems.If someone asks me to update the VGA ROM in there specific BIOS I'd be willing to do it for them.
> And the last reason why I dont is if people are somewhat like me I would like my BIOS untouched as least as possible or making it as close to a untouched bios as possible.


I didnt know i can ask for a mod with these parts, this is why i made the mod myself.

Btw: The update of the VGA oprom was pure intuition, after i couldnt find helpful information about virtu crushing, this had worked well for me.

Keep up your hard work !

For now i'll keep modding my own bios but i'm posting a huge thumb up for bios modders now, haha!


----------



## wuwi

For what its worth my windows 8 hard drive score went from 8.2 to 8.3 after flashing this and recreating raid ( and putting image back on)


----------



## garikfox

Awesome !


----------



## garikfox

Update: Server is now running *Windows Server 2012 Standard* <-- _Sorry I couldnt resist posting this, lol_


----------



## garikfox

FYI: Some modified GIGABYTE BIOS's can be found here --> GIGABYTE Modified BIOS

Thanks goes to "_Acebmxer"_


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V-PREMIUM BIOS 1617_


----------



## Y2BNE1

Is it possible to mod a bios for Asus P5Q-E (2101)

Original Bios is here:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5QE/#download

Thanks in advance!


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## misterno

garikfox thank you for your awesome work!

Is it possible to mod bios of MSI x58 Platinum SLI ?
It has AMI bios and Intel orom 8.5.0.1030 and because it has smaller size I'm not sure if it is possible to mod it for latest 11.6 ?

If possible would you mod it please.

BIOS can be found here http://download2.msi.com/files/downloads/bos_exe/7522v39.zip


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## misterno

Hmmm, did you just use MMTool and replace PCI Option Rom ? That's what it looks to me. But you see now some modules have changed their RomLoc position and I'm worried it could brick my mobo. That's why I asked you if you know about this stuff.

The reason is that new orom 11.6 is much bigger in size and I don't know if it is allowed to have other modules moved from their original position. Do you know?


----------



## garikfox

Yes I used MMTool, As far as I know MMTool does a good job at what it does


----------



## misterno

But is it allowed to move modules position inside bios? I'm not sure it is.

That is why when you replace module you want it to be of exact size (or smaller).

Intel orom 11.6 is almost twice in size uncompressed and any modules that come after it inside bios are moved. I really don't want to brick my mobo and not be able to boot.

I must find information on this before eventually flashing bios.


----------



## garikfox

Ok I checked and it will work on P45/P55/X58 boards only if the Stock BIOS supports 120K OROM sizes.

If I were you I wouldnt mess with it iunless I knew for sure the Stock BIOS supports 120K OROMS


----------



## garikfox

*Y2BNE1*: If your BIOS can support a 120K RAID OROM then it will work, Im not positive it can. So for now Id stick with the ASUS stock RAID OROM.


----------



## raab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> I cloned my system drive to my HDDs, dropped the RAID-0 array on my SSDs, recreated the RAID-0 array with OROM 11.6.0.1702, cloned back the content of the system. IRST version is 11.6.2.1002 , OROM 11.6.0.1702, Windows 7 SP1, Z68 chipset, Samsung 830 SSDs. TRIM test was repeated, twice.
> Result: TRIM is NOT working!
> You can believe me, I know what am I doing, I am a system engineer at EMC. The same TRIM test works with my wife's laptop with a standalone Samsung 830.
> So what now? Is it working only with Intel made SSDs? That would make no sense, TRIM command is a TRIM command... ney2x, any idea? You said it is working for you with the same chipset. Are you on Win7?


Pretty sure trim only works on the Z77 chipset only, as has been demonstrated on many sites. It doesn't work on Z68.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterno*
> 
> But is it allowed to move modules position inside bios? I'm not sure it is.
> That is why when you replace module you want it to be of exact size (or smaller).
> Intel orom 11.6 is almost twice in size uncompressed and any modules that come after it inside bios are moved. I really don't want to brick my mobo and not be able to boot.
> I must find information on this before eventually flashing bios.


For what it's worth and it may not be much.. I have included the asmedia firmware/rom into all of my BIOS files, it's not there by default anymore (for a long time) and that would 'move' things around and it hasn't caused an issue for me.

That said, I wouldn't try it unless you had a way to recover like the Z77 boards etc.


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raab*
> 
> Pretty sure trim only works on the Z77 chipset only, as has been demonstrated on many sites. It doesn't work on Z68.


There were rumour about TRIM will be supported old older chipsets also with 11.6.x.xxx, and who spread this romour said it is working for him on z68. I still believe him but I don't understand why it's working for him and not to me.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> There were rumour about TRIM will be supported old older chipsets also with 11.6.x.xxx, and who spread this romour said it is working for him on z68. I still believe him but I don't understand why it's working for him and not to me.


As I said earlier, I tested on Intel Solid Drives. I haven't tested it on other brand of SSD's. TRIM is working if you used Intel SSD Toolbox SSD Optimizer which means, TRIMMING should be run manually.


----------



## piquadrat

Are you sure that SSD Toolbox Optimizer engage trim operation and not the garbage collector subroutine?
I can confirm that with the latest drivers one can run optimizer on raided ssds which was not possible before.


----------



## ney2x

From what I understand, Sandforce garbage collector kicks-in when a user logged off or on idle. As my source told me, TRIM on AHCI mode kicks-in aggresively. TRIM on RAID mode can run aggresively and manually (depends on the chipsets). I believe TRIM works on my Z68 chipset and there are pre-requisites for it to worked (as I said before).

Here's a screenshot of X-Ways WinHex after TRIM.


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piquadrat*
> 
> Are you sure that SSD Toolbox Optimizer engage trim operation and not the garbage collector subroutine?
> I can confirm that with the latest drivers one can run optimizer on raided ssds which was not possible before.


I agree with you. I have never heard about MANUAL TRIM, but I heard about manual garbage collection, or you can fill up manually the volume with zero.

Ney2x said earlier, TRIM will be supported with 11.6.1.xxx. Garbage collection or manual disk filling != TRIM.


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> From what I understand, Sandforce garbage collector kicks-in when a user logged off or on idle. As my source told me, TRIM on AHCI mode kicks-in aggresively. TRIM on RAID mode can run aggresively and manually (depends on the chipsets). I believe TRIM works on my Z68 chipset and there are pre-requisites for it to worked (as I said before).
> Here's a screenshot of X-Ways WinHex after TRIM.


On your screenshot I can see additional TRIM files created instead of TRIMming the deleted file. Based on that screenshot your tool fills up the NTFS volume with hidden files and then wipes them. Actually it is a way of trimming (let's call it MANUAL TRIM as you named earlier). But you can do the same with sdelete, you don't need any special tool for that and you could always do that in the past, too.

A few weeks earlier I asked on this forum if I would do the same with SDELETE, why it would be not equal with a manual TRIM? If I fill up the unused space on the NTFS volume with zero and wipe the files on Winhex the result looks the same as if TRIM would work.

Could someone please explain me actually what is the difference between if the controller flushing the NAND chip (TRIM) or I fill up manually with zero with SDELETE?


----------



## garikfox

If the Intel SSD Toolbox lets you Manually TRIM the drive then TRIM is supported and working if your running Win7/Win8

Manually TRIM'ing the drive is for OS'es that do not support the TRIM command at the OS level like Vista/XP


----------



## Zeraan

How do I reset 100% of the changes by this "mod"? I applied it to my asrock z77 extreme4 and it's impossible to boot into windows or even reinstall it. Gives me tons of weird bsod errors inconsistently (0x0e,25,50,a). I'm thinking of RMAing my mobo because of this as I an fairly sure it is the issue after tons of trouble shooting and swapping hardware


----------



## SimpleTech

Load Optimized Defaults? Also, try resetting the CMOS.

Try downloading and updating using the original, unmodified BIOS.


----------



## Zeraan

Did both on my first thoughts, nothing. Tried v1.0, 2.0, most recent. Nothing


----------



## Y2BNE1

Thanks, I was just reading about it on another forum and decided not to update for now. Doubt Asus will release new bios, oh well.

Thanks again for trying.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeraan*
> 
> Did both on my first thoughts, nothing. Tried v1.0, 2.0, most recent. Nothing


Was it working fine before?


----------



## Zeraan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Was it working fine before?


Indeed, feel like an absolute moron for even wasting my time on this, sigh. Motherboard refuses to install windows. When I try it asks for a driver but I don't know what the hell it wants. I know the install device ( flash drive ) is good


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeraan*
> 
> Indeed, feel like an absolute moron for even wasting my time on this, sigh. Motherboard refuses to install windows. When I try it asks for a driver but I don't know what the hell it wants. I know the install device ( flash drive ) is good


Are you sure you're using the correct SATA port? It sounds like it's on the ASMedia port which will say that from what I can recall.


----------



## Zeraan

Nope, it's on intel. Tried as media as well just to try to install windows but that is causing a bsod on windows install as well
When I try to install windows now it actually just asks for some drivers. I got the 11.6 an try I apply it but it just says no device found. No way to get past this screen for drivers either


----------



## garikfox

Your board is most likely fine, With new RAID OROMS its always a good idea to redo the array and re-install windows









Make sure to use the pre-install 11.6.0.1030 RAID driver listed in my first post.

FYI: Do NOT use driver 11.6.2.1002 or 11.6.1.1001 It can cause BSOD's


----------



## garikfox

*Zeraan*: Looking at your signature seems you dont have two of the same SSD for a RAID array or do you ?

Also just a FYI if you can go into the Intel RST RAID setup screen i.e: CTRL-I at boot up then the BIOS is fine


----------



## garikfox

*Zeraan*: It really sounds like one of your SSD's went bad, OCZ is well known for very poor quality NAND, Not sure who makes your other SSD, And if your RAID'ing two different brands of SSD thats never a good idea.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- Maximus IV Extreme BIOS 3510_


----------



## Zeraan

Nope, it was definitely a BIOS issue. I'd recommend taking the download off of your page because it seriously ruined my motherboard. The SSDs work flawlessly prior to and afterwards on a different motherboard. Was definitely running 11.6.0 as well, unfortunately. Anything may have gone wrong but this is just a warning to others out there, this bios can seriously wreck your stuff.

and the "OCZ is unreliable" bandwagon is hilariously silly. Had them for years and nothing has failed on me, work great at insane speeds for stupidly low costs. Their rebates always come back quick and I'm sure their CS would be fine if I ever needed it


----------



## garikfox

You said yourself you still had the problem even with the original ASRock BIOS's and also with different versions. And no my BIOS didnt break your board, even if somehow the RAID OROM didnt get placed right inside the BIOS _(unlikely)_ and you flashed it and it doesnt work all you do is re-flash the original BIOS back into the board and the problem will be fixed. If it still doesnt work after you flashed the original BIOS back into the board then something else is wrong with your hardware. Very possible your board did die but not because of my BIOS.

I have over 10,000+ people that use my BIOS's and your the first one that has reported a problem. I've even had ASRock users themselves that have posted in this thread that have said my BIOS's are working fine for them..


----------



## Zeraan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> You said yourself you still had the problem even with the original ASRock BIOS's and also with different versions. And no my BIOS didnt break your board, even if somehow the RAID OROM didnt get placed right inside the BIOS _(unlikely)_ and you flashed it and it doesnt work all you do is re-flash the original BIOS back into the board and the problem will be fixed. If it still doesnt work after you flashed the original BIOS back into the board then something else is wrong with your hardware. Very possible your board did die but not because of my BIOS.
> I have over 10,000+ people that use my BIOS's and your the first one that has reported a problem. I've even had ASRock users
> themselves that have posted in this thread that have said my BIOS's are working fine for them..


While I appreciate your lack of concern, whatever I ended up with after installing your bios did seriously ruin my board. I swapped every piece of hardware onto the motherboard leaving it the only one not working. It sucks for me because now I have to RMA, but again I suggest confirming the integrity of the z77 extreme4 bios, as there is definitely something wrong with it.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> Could someone please explain me actually what is the difference between if the controller flushing the NAND chip (TRIM) or I fill up manually with zero with SDELETE?


Trim does not erase anything instead it unmaps the LBA that was assigned to a page on the flash. Once that happens any read to that LBA should not be mapped to physical data on the flash so the controller will return some fictitious data such as all zero's or all ones or conceivably something else but not the old data that was previously mapped. Erasure is done at a block level and since a block contains many pages then the firmware will decide when it is beneficial to actually carry out erasures.

Writing all zero's is generally a bad idea except maybe in the case of drives that use compression when trim is not possible. A better way would be to allocate LBA's to a file without actually writing data to them then erasing the file but this still needs the OS trim command or software trim to work with the drivers and SSD.

The Windows trim command is different from the actual trim command that is finally sent to the SSD.

You may find Intel toolbox uses a different command for trim than the windows command so while trim may be possible from the toolbox, the OS trim command can still be rejected.


----------



## stratos2004

Hello and excuse







my friend.

I need your help another one time







( @garikfox ) ....xaxaxaxa









I have a mobo ASUS MAXIMUS Extreme Z ( Intel Z68Chipset ) , and work the 3510 bios with AMI Aptio MMTool .....

Replace Intel Lan ROM , Intel RAID ROM , Intel VGA Rom , JMicron..... but i can not replace Marvell Raid Rom .

The original bios have Marvell Raid Rom 1.0.0.0022 and i need your help for replace new Version 1.0.0.0025.

The MMTool see three Marvell link ( 1b4b.9182 , 1b4b.918a and 1b4b.91a2 ) .

After extract-ing and 3 link's see difference files from Marvell 1.0.0.0025 ( 91a2b.bin 131KB )

Many Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Yeah updating the Marvell ROM can be tricky, The Marvell ROMs are usually flashed without a BIOS mod.

Try this below and look at the bottom of the page.

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/marvell.htm


----------



## guido1993

It's quite easy, I did it myself in a few steps:

1) Make a bootable USB / other DOS drive.
2) Copy the .exe file and the bios image to it.
3) Boot from it.
4) Load the .exe and follow the instructions


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added MSi BIOS

_-- Z77 MPOWER BETA BIOS H54_


----------



## Wozzie87

I am still having some issues with using the Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 Driver. This time I am actually able to get to the desktop but when I try to open the "Intel® Rapid Storage Technology" icon from the start menu I get this error message:

Code:



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:   BEX
  Application Name:     IAStorUI.exe
  Application Version:  11.6.0.1030
  Application Timestamp:        5042b0f9
  Fault Module Name:    ISDI2.dll
  Fault Module Version: 11.6.0.1030
  Fault Module Timestamp:       5042b0b6
  Exception Offset:     0004d11f
  Exception Code:       c0000417
  Exception Data:       00000000
  OS Version:   6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:    1033
  Additional Information 1:     f75f
  Additional Information 2:     f75f6c05d03fcdd2a7d1dd68142c1ec7
  Additional Information 3:     a299
  Additional Information 4:     a2993278b5b28ec5aaf55210d5911914

I was having a similar issue the first time I tried using this driver, right after I installed the modded bios with the upgraded raid rom. I would install the driver and get prompted to reboot then while at the windows logo splash screen the computer would hang and I was unable to get to the desktop. The only way to get windows to boot was to restore to a previous restore point. After trying to redownload the 11.6 driver and a few other things I finally gave up and settled for the 11.2.x.xxxx driver which I had no problems with. I was told to try deleting the array and doing a clean install of windows as a way to get the 11.6.0.1030 driver to work. I finally got around to trying that fix last night and while I can get windows to boot all the way after installing the 11.6 driver, the software crashes the moment it is opened, it is suppose to start up when your desktop loads but I never saw the program attempt to start itself, I had to start it each time I tried with the 11.6 driver and each time I get that error message I posted above. I am back to using the RST 11.2 driver but I am not 100% sure this version supports TRIM. Does anyone got an idea on how to fix this error?


----------



## garikfox

With 11.6.0.1030 the RST software is set to a delayed start, It used to show the icon then the service would start 2 min later. But now the icon wont show up until the service actually starts.


----------



## Wozzie87

IAStorUI.exe is still crashing on me, I gave the program around 5 mins after the icon appeared in taskbar but the icon never switch from the blue circle to the green check. The program did not crash until I double clicked the icon but with the other versions of RST I never had to wait 5 mins, it usually had the green check after the first min, maybe two.

Quote:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BEX
> Application Name: IAStorUI.exe
> Application Version: 11.6.0.1030
> Application Timestamp: 5042b0f9
> Fault Module Name: ISDI2.dll
> Fault Module Version: 11.6.0.1030
> Fault Module Timestamp: 5042b0b6
> Exception Offset: 0004d11f
> Exception Code: c0000417
> Exception Data: 00000000
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 669e
> Additional Information 2: 669e89984f19341b5b24bf31e679d7e0
> Additional Information 3: 384c
> Additional Information 4: 384c0fb17425b6ef53137252b90d1024


The only difference between this crash and the one I posted in my previous post are the Additional Information 1 - 4 parts:
Quote:


> Additional Information 1: f75f
> Additional Information 2: f75f6c05d03fcdd2a7d1dd68142c1ec7
> Additional Information 3: a299
> Additional Information 4: a2993278b5b28ec5aaf55210d5911914


Could the cause be the SSD's I am using or another piece of my hardware? I am running Win 7 Pro x64.


----------



## garikfox

If the SSD's are the same brand and have the same firmware I cant see why it would be doing that.

Does it act fine with 11.2.x ?


----------



## Wozzie87

The SSD's are both the same brand and firmware, I actually just updated the firmware and did a secure erase today before I reinstalled windows.

I have never had a single issue with the RST 11.2 driver. Right after I flashed the modded bios I flashed the 11.6 driver at which point I became unable to get to my desktop, after doing a system restore back to the Asus provided RST driver I tried installing the 11.2 version and it has worked just fine ever since. What do I have to gain by getting 11.6 to work instead of leaving it be at 11.2?

I have had a question nagging in the back of my head about TRIM support on my raid 0 array. Ever since I built this computer back in May Crystal Disc Info 5.0 has always shown TRIM as enabled for both my SSD's, this was while I was using the RST 11.1 driver and the 11.0 Raid OROM. Even the windows command to check if TRIM is enabled " fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" has always returned a '0'. The reason I bring this up is that I have read some conflicting statements around the web about what is required to get TRIM support in raid 0. I assume since Windows and Crystal Disc Info both say the same thing that TRIM is enabled and working , is this correct?

Here are images of the Crystal Disc Info I get from each of my SSD's


----------



## garikfox

If it works fine with 11.2.x I wouldnt worry about TRIM support in RAID, The SSD's can take good care of themselves.

I'f I were you Id just leave it at ASUS stock


----------



## garikfox

"fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify 0" It will always say that in windows 7 that means its enabled in the OS, Youll need a SSD that supports TRIM and also a driver that supports TRIM so the TRIM command can be sent to the OS.

Your fine with your SSD's until you RAID them. The 11.2.x driver doesnt pass the TRIM command to the OS while the SSD's are in a RAID array, It will in AHCI mode though.


----------



## Wozzie87

I finally got Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 to work!!!!

The problem was being caused by the Asmedia SATA ports/drivers. What I did was move the two hard drives I had plugged into the Asmedia SATA 6G ports on my Asus Sabertooth Z77 motherboard to the Intel SATA 3G ports, after those were moved I looked in the bios for a way to disable the Asmedia SATA ports but in the Asus Sabertooth Z77 1616 bios there was no such option. Once the system booted I performed a system restore to a point shortly after Windows finished installing and before the Asmedia SATA drivers were installed. Once I had the rest of my drivers installed I redownloaded Intel RST 11.6.0.1030, crossed my fingers and installed, I couldnt believe it worked.

I should note that the Asmedia USB 3.0 drivers are currently installed on my computer and do not cause me any problems, it was only the Asmedia SATA hardware/drivers that was causing the issues with Intel RST 11.6.0.1030

This is the thread I found that lead me to moving my hard drives from the Asmedia SATA ports and to the Intel ones - IRST 11.6 is bugged!

I would like to say thank you to Garikfox and everyone else for all the help you gave me to get this issue fixed, and most of all thank you Garikfox for creating all these modded bios' which made all this possible. I am looking forward to future bios releases for my Asus Sabertooth Z77


----------



## garikfox

Awesome, thats good to hear


----------



## garikfox

Can someone plz try to connect to my FTP server, I had to Un-DMZ it, thx


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Can someone plz try to connect to my FTP server, I had to Un-DMZ it, thx


Not connecting for me..


----------



## garikfox

ok thanks, i think i got it working


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> ok thanks, i think i got it working


no go timesout.


----------



## parsec

The download link worked for me at ~2:00AM CT.

Found my P67 board there (ASUS SaberTooth P67) with the latest UEFI/BIOS version. But I have a concern...

Not with your OROM update, but the 3302 UEFI. As you know, in order to use an Ivy Bridge CPU in Intel 6 series chipset boards, a BIOS/UEFI update is needed. These UEFI updates are common for 6 series chipset boards.

What I have noticed reported in forums, is users that blindly flashed their UEFI to the IB compatible version, while still using their Sandy Bridge CPUs, have problems. From UEFI options not working, settings no longer present, OC capability lost, it is not pretty. ASRock lists several driver updates that are required when changing to the IB compatible UEFI, no surprise IMO.

My point is, I still use a SB CPU on my SaberTooth P67 board, and have not flashed to the IB UEFI, and have no plans to do so. So I am *considering* requesting an earlier version of the UEFI (2103) be modded with the 11.6 OROM.

NO REASON OR HURRY TO DO THIS, I'm not even using this board now, changed to Z77 for RAID 0 TRIM.

Just wondering about your thoughts and comments on this.


----------



## guido1993

I just now had a "oh @!?#" moment...

I have 3x500GB HDD in raid 5, on the Intel RST controller, together with a single OCZ Vertex 3. Obviously enough the controller is set to Raid mode...
Am I gettting the TRIM on the SSD? Controller is in Raid mode but the SSD isn't part of an array..
(I am running Windows 8 and the CMD TRIM check query returns me a 0, and that means that the command is being issued, but is it the case of mine, where the SSD is plugged into a controller set as raid?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parsec*
> 
> The download link worked for me at ~2:00AM CT.
> Found my P67 board there (ASUS SaberTooth P67) with the latest UEFI/BIOS version. But I have a concern...
> Not with your OROM update, but the 3302 UEFI. As you know, in order to use an Ivy Bridge CPU in Intel 6 series chipset boards, a BIOS/UEFI update is needed. These UEFI updates are common for 6 series chipset boards.
> What I have noticed reported in forums, is users that blindly flashed their UEFI to the IB compatible version, while still using their Sandy Bridge CPUs, have problems. From UEFI options not working, settings no longer present, OC capability lost, it is not pretty. ASRock lists several driver updates that are required when changing to the IB compatible UEFI, no surprise IMO.
> My point is, I still use a SB CPU on my SaberTooth P67 board, and have not flashed to the IB UEFI, and have no plans to do so. So I am *considering* requesting an earlier version of the UEFI (2103) be modded with the 11.6 OROM.
> NO REASON OR HURRY TO DO THIS, I'm not even using this board now, changed to Z77 for RAID 0 TRIM.
> Just wondering about your thoughts and comments on this.


I think the issue was that Intel ME needed to be updated in order for SB to work correctly in the BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> I just now had a "oh @!?#" moment...
> I have 3x500GB HDD in raid 5, on the Intel RST controller, together with a single OCZ Vertex 3. Obviously enough the controller is set to Raid mode...
> Am I gettting the TRIM on the SSD? Controller is in Raid mode but the SSD isn't part of an array..
> (I am running Windows 8 and the CMD TRIM check query returns me a 0, and that means that the command is being issued, but is it the case of mine, where the SSD is plugged into a controller set as raid?


No worries. TRIM is still being passed with that configuration. Intel mentioned way back when that TRIM is enabled using a non-RAID SSD with a HDD RAID configuration.
Quote:


> It will support TRIM with SSDs in an AHCI configuration, or with the RAID controller enabled and the SSD is used as a pass through device. An example of this use case is for users that want to use the SSD as a boot drive but still be able to RAID multiple HDDs together to allow for large protect data storage - a great use for the home theater PC. TRIM support for SSDs in a RAID configuration is under investigation and is not included in Intel® RST 9.6.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> No worries. TRIM is still being passed with that configuration. Intel mentioned way back when that TRIM is enabled using a non-RAID SSD with a HDD RAID configuration.












Thanks a lot!


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- SABERTOOTH P67 BIOS 2103_


----------



## EvGaOrNothin

Hi,

Would it be possible to modify my xtreme9 bios?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS&Model=X79 Extreme9


----------



## garikfox

I'm not sure that this OROM will work for X79 chipsets, Theres two diff device ID's listed in that BIOS. Lets wait on that until theres some more proof that it will be compatible.


----------



## john7up

Hey man! I heard you helped lots of guys here, but not 100% sure what with.

I have the following:

Asrock z77 Extreme4
i7 3770k
Corsair H100
2x Intel S-ATA3 330 series 180GB
Asus GTX 580 Direct CU II
NZXT Phantom

ok,I stop
so intel 330 s-ata 3, 2x 180gb, with asrock z77 extreme4, on the intel ports
how do I raid0 them and how do I get trim and everything perfect in raid0?

Or what is this really about?

Cheers!


----------



## Ourasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> If the Intel SSD Toolbox lets you Manually TRIM the drive then TRIM is supported and working if your running Win7/Win8
> Manually TRIM'ing the drive is for OS'es that do not support the TRIM command at the OS level like Vista/XP


Well, Intel SSD Toolbox, as you said, do not do a "fake" TRIM when you select the manual TRIM feature, as it require an Intel only TRIM supported SSD to function..

It seems to work, atleast the tool says so and behaves like it usually does on a singelSSD, on my Intel SSD 520 raid0 array using a Sabertooth P67 with latest OROM and drivers. It seems to behave like with a singeldrive, where it takes some time before it actually completes the TRIM-session, as the drives are not at it's best performance for quite some time after the tool reports as completed, as it did with singelSSD. Now, I have several Raid0 SSD arrays, and this tool works only with Intels own drives, both single and raid0, it's completely greyed out on all other brands..

As the tool says, it needs a working TRIM environment and firmware to work, and this kinda sounds strange in itself, since raid0 and P67/Z68 is supposed to be a none "TRIM working" environment.. So, if the tool actually function, as it seems to do, automatic TRIM within win7 should also work, as one excludes the other unless Intel found a workaround as they do NOT write that Z77 is a condition for this to work, just that one must have win7+IntelSSD's+OROM/RST-11.x inplace.

It could just be an anomaly, and looks like it's working, but are infact not working, but why would my Intel array then get an performance penalty several minutes after a Manual TRIM like with a singelSSD if no TRIM-command was passed thru to the array. Lots of questionmarks about this, but my pretty degraded 520 array seems to recover performance after a few passes of manual TRIMMING and benches does show significant gains, with the typical loss of performance of SF SSD's never to be recovered unless one SE's the drives, some/most subscores have indeed matched the clean drives. And FYI, I did not have to rebuild my array at all, just had to update the OROM and do a driverinstall (f6flpy-x64, hate the RST CPL and bloatware) of the latest version, and all worked..


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourasi*
> 
> So, if the tool actually function, as it seems to do, automatic TRIM within win7 should also work, as one excludes the other unless Intel found a workaround as they do NOT write that Z77 is a condition for this to work, just that one must have win7+IntelSSD's+OROM/RST-11.x inplace.


The trim command from the toolbox is likely a passthru command i.e. not the same as the W7 OS trim command.


----------



## klr650bob

(removed)


----------



## klr650bob

(removed)


----------



## klr650bob

(removed)


----------



## klr650bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterno*
> 
> garikfox thank you for your awesome work!
> Is it possible to mod bios of MSI x58 Platinum SLI ?
> It has AMI bios and Intel orom 8.5.0.1030 and because it has smaller size I'm not sure if it is possible to mod it for latest 11.6 ?
> If possible would you mod it please.
> BIOS can be found here http://download2.msi.com/files/downloads/bos_exe/7522v39.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterno*
> 
> But is it allowed to move modules position inside bios? I'm not sure it is.
> That is why when you replace module you want it to be of exact size (or smaller).
> Intel orom 11.6 is almost twice in size uncompressed and any modules that come after it inside bios are moved. I really don't want to brick my mobo and not be able to boot.
> I must find information on this before eventually flashing bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok I checked and it will work on P45/P55/X58 boards only if the Stock BIOS supports 120K OROM sizes.
> If I were you I wouldnt mess with it iunless I knew for sure the Stock BIOS supports 120K OROMS


Sorry... (mouse problems) lol It fell of its wheel...
Anyway... I would like to know also how to find this info, as I am also stuck with old OROM

*EDIT* : I have the same board as mentioned above in the quotes... MSI X58 Platinum SLI version of the MS-7522 series
I have heard there are three versions of this board each identifiable by their BIOS version number.... It is my understanding that all the "Platinum SLI" (NOT PRO or PRO-E) have a 3.xx bios.


----------



## garikfox

What board do you have ill do some research


----------



## kpo6969

Asrock Z77 Extreme4 bios 2.50 is out. Only states usb improvements, nothing about raid rom update but lists rst 11.6.0.1030 to be used.


----------



## mrgamer81

hi..

Can you mod the new bios 2.30 for asrock z77 extreme 6. it would be much appreciated


----------



## garikfox

*john7up*: If you do setup the RAID make sure to disable the ASMedia Controller if you have one.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added BIOS's

_-- P8Z68-M PRO BIOS 3905
-- P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 1708
-- Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.50
-- Z77 Extreme6 BIOS 2.30
-- Z77 OC Formula BIOS 1.60
-- Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt BIOS 10.2
-- Z77A-GD80 BIOS 1.3_


----------



## mrgamer81

thanks for the bios update, works great


----------



## gundam0079

My motherboard is Asus P5K Pro.

Would you mind to help me to update the orom to latest version?

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=p5k+pro&hashedid=fbdeaporil4e6aeu

Many thanks for your help


----------



## garikfox

With the P5K it will only work if the BIOS supports large OROM sizes of 120k,


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## garikfox

*mrgamer81*: Awesome !, Good to hear


----------



## gundam0079

Sorry for late reply.

Many thanks for your help.

Please kindly using the 11.6.0.1702 ROM for my P5k Pro.


----------



## Fraizer

hello dear garikfox ^^

a new bios for Asus Maximus V Gene today the Version 1408 :

http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#download

hope you can update this soon


----------



## klr650bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> What board do you have ill do some research


Is it possible to mod bios of MSI x58 Platinum SLI ?
It has AMI bios and Intel orom 8.5.0.1030 and because it has smaller size I'm not sure if it is possible to mod it for latest 11.6 ?

AKA the MSI-7522 X58 Platinum SLI version of the 7522 series.
Is there any more specific info you need?
The point if this is... I am trying to build a RAID 5 array from a RAID 0 without data loss. I was told it can be done, after speaking with Intel TS, I was told that the latest Intel RST Manager supports this but not combined with OROM 8.5. They told me I need a newer version OROM before the option in RST would become available... Plus they also mentioned 8.5 OROM could force a 2.1TB limit on the whole thing anyway.... I have spoken with many users who claim to have successfully done this without data loss, but were using newer OROM. My only trouble is not knowing if 120k OROM will fit....

I also have AMI BIOS: A7522IMS V3.9 012911

Starting to wish I had just bought an Intel Mobo...


----------



## bozokaydin

Can you please upload a updated bios for

Asus Maximus Formula V Z77 for bios version 1408 updated today

Thank you for all your effort.


----------



## garikfox

*gundam0079*: It was a no go on the P5K PRO the space for the OROM isnt 120k


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added BIOS's

_-- MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1408
-- MAXIMUS V FORMULA BIOS 1408_


----------



## klr650bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added BIOS's
> _-- MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1408
> -- MAXIMUS V FORMULA BIOS 1408
> -- X58 Platinum SLI BIOS 3.9_


Best flash tool to install this Bois with?
MSI X58

What would you recommend?

MSIHQ Tool?

Oh and ... backup and restore BIOS possible... just in case....


----------



## garikfox

The same one you have usually used to flash a BIOS


----------



## garikfox

For the X58 im not totally positive it will work but the BIOS did take a 120k sized RAID OROM, So if it doesnt work just re-flash the Original BIOS back into the board.


----------



## klr650bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The same one you have usually used to flash a BIOS


Up to this point it has been done via the "MSI LIVE UPDATE" but I dont think it will do Mod bios...
There is a tool in the MSIHQ forum some have said works, but I see no option for backup... hmmm
A little more hunting to do...


----------



## garikfox

You dont need a backup of it, If the MOD BIOS doesnt work just download and reflash the Original BIOS and re-set it up


----------



## gundam0079

Dear garikfox,

Thanks for your help.

How can i know which latest version orom i can use for my P5k Pro?
Would you mind to teach me how to know it?

However, if i want to use 2 3TB HDD for raid 1, which version can do it?

Many thanks


----------



## klr650bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> You dont need a backup of it, If the MOD BIOS doesnt work just download and reflash the Original BIOS and re-set it up


Everything went ok up to the point it was time for the OROM to load.... nothing but a flashing cursor...
post went fine got a bios screen the first time then said "missing operating system" had no choice but to reboot from there and set controller to RAID in Bios..... after that nothing .... post but no bios screen and no OROM screen either.... hmmmm ....









The recovery was successful... old OROM came back with v 3.90 bios....

Could have been much worse...









If anyone out there does get the MSI X58 Platinum SLI - Mod Bios working, let me know how ya did it...


----------



## garikfox

*gundam0078*: You wont be able to use 3TB drives unless the RAID OROM is later then 10.6.x









*kir650bob*: Ohh Nooo, phew yeah i was afraid of that, Yeah I just dont think the ICH10R is compatible









I'm glad you got her back up though, Ohh well we tried right lol


----------



## wuwi

p8Z77-v deluxe received an update too


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1708
-- P8Z77-M PRO BIOS 1708
-- P8Z77-V DELUXE BIOS 1709
-- P8Z77-V PREMIUM BIOS 1709
-- SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 1708_


----------



## desiromeo

Garikfox do you think you could update the asus p8z77-v 1708 bios with the vga orom and the ethernet orom too? please? That would be REALLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## billybobr

Garikfox,

Can you update the ASUS p8z68-v pro (NOT Gen 3) with the VGA OROM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

Sure









You dont need the LAN Boot ROM though unless you use a OS that doesnt have driver support for the NIC.

If you mean Firmware you can update that yourself, You can get the Firmware from Intel website. I wouldnt do it though since its not from ASUS.


----------



## garikfox

On the P8Z68-V PRO non GEN3 the VGA ROM inside the BIOS is device ID 8086, 102, The 2143 BIOS is listed for 8086, 162 (Z77), I dont think its a good idea to be mixing the Device ID's it might work but I'd play it safe and not use it.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1708 with VGA ROM 2143_


----------



## john7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *john7up*: If you do setup the RAID make sure to disable the ASMedia Controller if you have one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added BIOS's
> _-- P8Z68-M PRO BIOS 3905
> -- P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 1708
> -- Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.50
> -- Z77 Extreme6 BIOS 2.30
> -- Z77 OC Formula BIOS 1.60
> -- Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt BIOS 10.2
> -- Z77A-GD80 BIOS 1.3_


I have disabled ASMedia , but just by instinct, as I only use 2x Intel 330 S-ATA 3 180GB ssd's;
I'm not sure as to why I only get 800 in 3 benchmarks, 9xx in another, and 1000mb/s in two of them.

I mean I know as ssd or atto, one was for max speeds one for relatively low.

Speaking of which, Garikfox - the 2.50 bios you mean from the asrock website? I have automatically updated that from internet bios flash. Or you manually modded that?

Intel toolbox nor ssdlife pro or hdtune won't give so many details on the ssd's firmware, life and so on. Is there any way I can find what firmware version my ssd's have and how I can update them?

Cheers


----------



## garikfox

To update the drives firmware I would do this.

Go into BIOS put the SATA to AHCI.

Insert the Windows 7 disk boot from it and then choose Repair.

Goto the Command prompt and type in Diskpart

Then type in list disk

Now type in Select disk 0

Then type in clean

Now type in select disk 1

Type in clean

Now you can reboot and update the drives firmware, After updating the drives turn off the computer for 2 min.

Now go back into BIOS re-enable RAID for the SATA

Now resetup your RAID arrays in the CTRL-I RAID menu at bootup

Now re-install Windows using the "Load Driver" at the custom install screen, Point window to the USB Pen drive to where the Intel 11.6.0.1030 pre-install driver is located, Now continue to install windows


----------



## john7up

Thanks a million, mate! I will do that after I receive my new samsung 4x4gb ram chips, or 4x8gb avexir core.

Ok, so that would mean erasing the data on the ssd's, and I could get the firmware on a flash stick from my girlfriend's laptop?
Do I have to make it bootable , or possibly provide bit more details on how to upgrade the firmware with that method with Intel ssd's , as I don't have any OS on a different hard drive apart from those 2 ssds.

Cheers.

PPS: the intel 11.6.0.1030 is the firmware?

Because not having a SO on something else, don't see how I could upgrade the firmware unless UN-RAID, clean, and do some DOS firmware flashing?

Excuse me for my uncertainty and not being thoroughly clear on this, I only know how to flash my old OCZ ssd firmware.


----------



## gundam0079

Dear garikfox,

Would you mind to use Asus P5k Pro v1303 bios to custom with orom v8.9?

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=p5k+pro&hashedid=fbdeaporil4e6aeu

Many Thanks


----------



## Ourasi

TRIM Raid0 is now confirmed working on 6-series chipset with a small change on the current 11.6 OROM: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2281849
The thread contains what to change.

@garikfox: If you know how to do this, is it possible to update the Asus Sabetooth P67 with an edited OROM?

Good news to get this confirmed!









If you can manage to change the numbers, this thread will be the first to offer TRIM-raid0 on 6-series chipsets, and also possibly older chipsets aswell..


----------



## garikfox

*john7up*: The Intel SSD Toolbox will flash your drives you might need to install Win7 in AHCI mode then flash one then re-install it again on the other drive to flash the other one. There used to be a ISO you can burn and boot from to update the drives im not sure if its available anymore though.

11.6.0.1030 is the driver youll use when you install Win7 on the freshly re-done RAID array.


----------



## garikfox

*Ourasi*: Cool, yeah Im not gonna mess with editing the OROM that could be a mess, Id rather wait for Intel to do it for us.


----------



## garikfox

*gundam0079*: The 8.9.x is still to big to fit in the module space, It wouldnt let me insert it


----------



## gundam0079

Dear garikfox,

many thanks for your reply.

The original orom v7.x is too old for SSD.

How about orom v8.5? Would you mind to try it for me?


----------



## garikfox

Sure


----------



## garikfox

Update: Bad news guys im SO stupid !, I re-did the server OS because I put it on a RAID array and guess what ?!??

I forgot to save the *FTP_BIOS* folder







dammit dammit !









I know i know im stupid, I cant believe I did that, jeesh !!









So instead of re-doing all the BIOS's again I'm just going to re-setup the FTP Server once a new RAID OROM is released and then add the BIOS's back with the newer OROM.


----------



## garikfox

*gundam0079*: Here you go, the 8.8.x didnt work but the 8.5.x did









_-- P5K-PRO BIOS 1303 with RAID OROM 8.5.0.1030_

P5K-PRO-1303.zip 790k .zip file


----------



## gundam0079

Dear garikfox,

many thanks.

let me try.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourasi*
> 
> TRIM Raid0 is now confirmed working on 6-series chipset with a small change on the current 11.6 OROM: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2281849
> The thread contains what to change.
> 
> @garikfox: If you know how to do this, is it possible to update the Asus Sabetooth P67 with an edited OROM?
> Good news to get this confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can manage to change the numbers, this thread will be the first to offer TRIM-raid0 on 6-series chipsets, and also possibly older chipsets aswell..


Anyone give this mod a try? I tried and failed with my x58. Thanks.


----------



## ney2x

@garikfox

Just want to share a modified RAID ROM File (v11.6.0.1702), TRIM (RAID-0) works on Z68

11.6.0.1702_raid_mod

For those interested, here's the link of our discussions and "knowhow" on modifying the raid rom file for a specific / particular controllers...

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2281849&page=3


----------



## Ourasi

@garikfox:
Fernando has modded the 11.6.0.1702 to allow TRIM on 6-series chipsets: Link will come when he updates the file
I do not know if he has confirmed this to function perfectly, however I suppose it's worth a try..
If you insert this to the latest Asus Sabertooth P67 bios, I'll give it a try...


----------



## ney2x

@Ourasi

FYI. I don't know if Fernando has already modified his raid rom file, he said he will modify it for 6-chipset only cause the first rom file he uploaded is modified on all chipsets.


----------



## Ourasi

My link is for 6-series only since he clearly state this in the download description, so he has updated it already me thinks


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourasi*
> 
> My link is for 6-series only since he clearly state this in the download description, so he has updated it already me thinks


http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34279275&postcount=53

The timestamp of the first file he uploaded is 11-23-2012 | 09:14 PM (GMT+8). Anyways, anyone can check the rom file by opening it with HxD (or any Hex Editor). Here's Fernando modification reference -->


----------



## Ourasi

I've removed the link until he finds a way to confirm it's working, I might hold off until then... The file linked in the red text, is dated 23.11.2012-18.41, so it's not the file you have, but I don't want to flash until atleast one have it working....


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I wouldnt flash a modded OROM but thats just me, I like to use official OROMS


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah I wouldnt flash a modded OROM but thats just me, I like to use official OROMS


If you have older hardware you might be in for a long wait.. Sometimes you have no choice.


----------



## sondal

Dear garikfox
Please update my latest bios 3602 for ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev.3.1. Thanks very much. Here is link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_PRO/P8P67-PRO-REV31-ASUS-3602.zip


----------



## garikfox

Sure, Im going to redo all the BIOS's today so it will be in there for you


----------



## sondal

you're great


----------



## garikfox

Ok yours is up


----------



## garikfox

Update: FTP server back online, re-adding BIOS's threw out the day


----------



## garikfox

Update: Re-Added all ASUS BIOS's


----------



## Ourasi

For those on P67, I have now confirmed that TRIM is working in raid0: http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34285945&postcount=102
This orom is available and works like a charm, if anyone is interested...


----------



## garikfox

Update: Re-Added all MSI BIOS's


----------



## garikfox

Update: Re-Added all ASRock Z77 BIOS's


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

Thank You Good Sir.


----------



## Scooby24

Hi, would you be so kind as to update the 1708 Bios for the P8Z77-V Pro to include the latest Intel option rom?


----------



## garikfox

It's already been added


----------



## broncogr

There is a new UEFI for Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z out version 3603.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_Extreme-Z/Maximus-IV-Extreme-Z-ASUS-3603.zip

Can you please make a new UEFI with latest OROM for this also?
Thanks


----------



## kaemi

There are a few new ones... If you could update for the P8Z68-V-Pro I would be very thankful! I'll post the others I know of though if it helps as I assume you will probably get requests for it.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO/P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-3603.zip

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO_GEN3/P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3603.zip
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68_DELUXE/P8Z68-DELUXE-ASUS-3603.zip
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_Extreme-Z/Maximus-IV-Extreme-Z-ASUS-3603.zip
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z/MaximusIV-GENE-Z-ASUS-3603.zip
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/Maximus_IV_GENE-Z_GEN3/MAXIMUS-IV-GENE-Z-GEN3-ASUS-3603.zip


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added new ASUS and ASRock BIOS

_-- P8Z68-V BIOS 3603
-- P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS 3603
-- P8Z68-V-PRO BIOS 3603
-- P8Z68-V-PRO/GEN3 BIOS 3603
-- P8Z68-V-DELUXE BIOS 3603
-- P8Z68-V-DELUXE/GEN3 BIOS 3603
-- Maximus IV Extreme-Z BIOS 3603
-- Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS 3603
-- Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 BIOS 3603
-- Fatal1ty Z77 Performance BIOS 1.70
-- Z77 Extreme6/TB4 BIOS 1.70_


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added new ASUS and ASRock BIOS
> _-- P8Z68-V BIOS 3603
> -- P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS 3603
> -- P8Z68-V-PRO BIOS 3603
> -- P8Z68-V-PRO/GEN3 BIOS 3603
> -- P8Z68-V-DELUXE BIOS 3603
> -- P8Z68-V-DELUXE/GEN3 BIOS 3603
> -- Maximus IV Extreme-Z BIOS 3603
> -- Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS 3603
> -- Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 BIOS 3603
> -- Fatal1ty Z77 Performance BIOS 1.70
> -- Z77 Extreme6/TB4 BIOS 1.70_


Garikfox, just to confirm, do you use in these BIOS Fernando's modded OROM with Series 6 RAID support? I just ask because I just tried P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS 3603 and TRIM is still not working on my z86 with Samsung 830 SSDs with RAID-0. I don't know what I am doing wrong, my RST is 11.6.2.1002.


----------



## garikfox

No I dont I use official Intel OROMS only.

If you want a special made BIOS i will do that for you


----------



## garikfox

FYI: Do not use RST version 11.6.2.1002 if your using Win7, It is a quick fix version for Win8


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> FYI: Do not use RST version 11.6.2.1002 if your using Win7, It is a quick fix version for Win8


So I should use 11.6.2.1002 if I'm running Win8 x64 Pro as opposed to 11.6.0.1030?
Also if I don't run raid would using your modified raid rom bios do me any good over the official one.
Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS 3603 with TRIM support for RAID_


----------



## garikfox

If you dont use RAID these BIOS's are of no use to you

I like to use Official drivers only, So if I were to install Win8 I myself would use driver 11.6.0.1030 for AHCI or RAID


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks, I didn't know about the quick fix for win8 though, is it a major issue? Thanks again.


----------



## garikfox

No its a small issue.

_"Invalid parameter error when formatting BD-R discs in Windows explorer on Windows 8"_


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASUS BIOS
> _-- P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS 3603 with TRIM support for RAID_


garikfox, you are the MAN! Much appreciated! Let me try it.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks hehee


----------



## Schmuckley

Why oh WHY couldn't I have seen this when I had tha m3a32 mvp-deluxe? I'll be stalking you soon, garikfox








PS:Can you teach me?


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks hehee


Woohoo! TRIM IS WORKIING!!! Happy days!!!









I used your BIOS with the TRIM modded OROM, downgraded RST to 11.6.0.30, Winhex confirmed in seconds that TRIM is working like a charm with RAID-0 on my Samsung 830 SSDs.

Thank you Garikfox and everyone else on this forum, this is fantastic!


----------



## garikfox

Awesome !


----------



## garikfox

*Schmuckley*: Hehee, here you go









http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/16658-bios-modding-how-to-update-pci-rom-modules-of-an-ami-phoenix-award-bios/?s=bc770f34bf3f97e951ec74826f68850c9c88ed5e


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> FYI: Do not use RST version 11.6.2.1002 if your using Win7, It is a quick fix version for Win8


So if I'm using Win7 x64, which Intel RST version should I use? Is using the 12.x.x.xxx beta version bad also?

Any changelogs on the new BIOS 3603 version for the P8Z68-V/GEN3?


----------



## sondal

I kindly ask you to add TRIM modded OROM on my ASUS P8P6 Pro REV 3.1 3602


----------



## spiderhamster

Garik, I can't seem to acess your ftp server. Whenever i click download on the OP nothing happens :/

edit: working now







and thanks you garik for the trim p8z68 v gen3 bios. Ive been following this thread for the longest time waiting for trim.


----------



## billybobr

Garikfox,

Can you add the TRIM modded OROM for the P8Z68-V Pro (NOT Gen3) to the new 3603.

thanks


----------



## spiderhamster

Terrible noob question, but whats an easy way for me to test if trim commands are going through. Ive done the fsutil test to see if the OS is passing the command already


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: For Win7 I would use 11.6.0.1030, thats what I use


----------



## garikfox

*spiderhamster*: Right on







, Yeah I had to turn our power off while we replaced some electrical outlets, Dont worry TRIM is working as long as you are using the TRIM OROM and the 11.6.0.1030 driver


----------



## garikfox

Udpate: Added ASUS Z68 BIOS's with TRIM support for RAID


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS P67 BIOS's with TRIM support for RAID


----------



## broncogr

Thanks for this mate


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: For Win7 I would use 11.6.0.1030, thats what I use


Oh ok







Buy what does 11.6.2.xxxx do with Win7 that makes it not recommended? And also 12 beta?


----------



## Fernando 1

@ garikfox:

Did you modify the Intel RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 regading TRIM in RAID support yourself or did you use the file "Intel_RSTe_RAID_ROM_v11.6.0.1702_mod_by Fernando_for_P67+Z68.7z", which I am offering *>here<*[/B] since 11/25/2012?

If yes, can you certify, that this especially modded ROM version enables TRIM in RAID0 not only for Z68 and P67 chipsets, but for H67 and Q67 chipsets too?


----------



## D0T-C0M

I have 2 samsung 830s that I want to put in a RAID0 configuration in my ASUS Maximus IV gene-z gen2 board. I see ASUS just came out with a new BIOS yesterday Nov27/2012. I am correct in assuming that I no longer need your patched BIOS to get TRIM support?
Quote:


> Version 3603
> 
> Description Maximus IV GENE-Z BIOS 3603(for Win7 & Win8)
> For proper operation, please ensure to update Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.5.0.1207 and BIOS to version 3603 before enabling Intel Smart Response Technology.
> 
> Update procedure for users needing Intel Smart Response Technology:
> (1) Enter OS, and ensure Intel Smart Response Technology has been turned off under Intel Rapid Storage Technology interface.
> (2) Install version Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver to version 11.5.0.1207
> (3) Reboot the system, and update BIOS to version 3603, then reboot.
> (4) Enter the BIOS setup screen, press F5 to load BIOS default, then change the Intel SATA Port to RAID mode.
> (5) Boot into OS, and re-enable Intel Smart Response Technology under Intel Rapid Storage Technology.


----------



## guido1993

Many new P8P67 BIOSes avalaible!


----------



## Ourasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0T-C0M*
> 
> I am correct in assuming that I no longer need your patched BIOS to get TRIM support?


You'll need the modded OROM for TRIM-Raid0, probably till hell freezes over, Intels generosity towards everything but the latest hardware is legendary bad. Use the mod and enjoy..


----------



## D0T-C0M

I went to your ftp site and it has 2 files for rev 3603 (ASUS Maximus IV gene-z), I haven't updated to the latest BIOS yet, do I just use the one marked "trim"? Or do I first have to update to the latest stock firmware first then update using your modded BIOS?


----------



## spiderhamster

^Just use the 3603 Bios with TRIM in the name and thats it. No need to use the original one from asus


----------



## D0T-C0M

Thanks, I updated the BIOS with no problems now how do I verify the OROM version on my RAID chip? Here is what the RST software tells me
Quote:


> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology enterprise Information
> Kit installed: 11.6.0.1030
> User interface version: 11.6.0.1030
> Language: English (Canada)
> Driver version: 11.6.0.1030
> ISDI version: 11.6.0.1030


----------



## Greg.m

Hi garikfox! It would be great if you could add the trim modded orom to the new P8Z77 WS bios 3205!

Here is the link:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-WS/BIOS/P8Z77-WS-ASUS-3205.zip

Many thanks


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: The 11.6.2.xxx is made for Win8, one is for AHCI and the other one is for RAID

The fix is small :

_"Invalid parameter error when formatting BD-R discs in Windows explorer on Windows 8"_


----------



## garikfox

*Fernando 1*: Yes the OROM is from your download, I thank you very much for the OROM









I havent modded any H67 or Q67 yet so I dont know, Im guessing that it would be the same as the P67/Z68


----------



## garikfox

*D0T-C0M* : Yes youll need to flash the BIOS marked TRIM to get TRIM support while using RAID and youll need to use Driver 11.6.0.1030, TRIM should be working for RAID if you do this and theres no easy way to tell if TRIM is working.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77 WS BIOS 3205_


----------



## D0T-C0M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *D0T-C0M* : Yes youll need to flash the BIOS marked TRIM to get TRIM support while using RAID and youll need to use Driver 11.6.0.1030, TRIM should be working for RAID if you do this and theres no easy way to tell if TRIM is working.


I only have one SSD installed atm. I love this samsung 830 256GB SSD so much that I sprung for another one on black Friday. It should arrive this week so this TRIM fix really comes in handy.

Many thanks to you and Fernando 1 for the great service that you both provide to us hardware enthusiasts.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah those Samsung 830's are really good I like em, I got two 64GB 830's in RAID0 running the server


----------



## Greg.m

Mate, idont know what to say !!! I feel lucky that there are people, willing to help ohters, like you or simpletech









Many thanks for your work !!!


----------



## dominatorx

Has anyone flashed the 3603 (win 7 & 8) bios update for the p8z68-v pro
And are there any improvements because asus hasn't put a changelog on their website


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: The 11.6.2.xxx is made for Win8, one is for AHCI and the other one is for RAID
> The fix is small :
> _"Invalid parameter error when formatting BD-R discs in Windows explorer on Windows 8"_


Yes, but isn't it backward compatible with Win7?

And what do you mean one is for AHCI and the other one is for RAID? Which files are you referring to? I thought the program for AHCI and RAID are one and the same?


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominatorx*
> 
> Has anyone flashed the 3603 (win 7 & 8) bios update for the p8z68-v pro
> And are there any improvements because asus hasn't put a changelog on their website


3603 BIOS - All I see is the Lucid MVP Option in the BIOS which is still not working.


----------



## D0T-C0M

Anyone try the Intel RST Version 12.0.0.1013 beta drivers? The funny thing is the date of these drivers is 12/03/2012 which is older than the 11.6's.

beta driver review


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0T-C0M*
> 
> Anyone try the Intel RST Version 12.0.0.1013 beta drivers? The funny thing is the date of these drivers is 12/03/2012 which is older than the 11.6's.
> beta driver review


I am currently running them. I have no performance comparation avalaible, still they have no apparent issues or such.

I was forced to put them cause all the older drivers, 10.x and 11.x were having a strange behaviour.


----------



## Majestic12

Today Asus released a new bios 3602 for the P8P67 PRO (REV. 3.0) so now probably every Asus P67 board has been updated to the latest version. Can you mod these bioses?


----------



## sarcofogus

For some reason I am not able to use Flashback anymore. I am using the Asus Sabertooth Z77. I tried using flashback to update to the modded bios, and it just gives me 5 seconds of flashing light followed by a steady light, which I believe indicates that the file is not being read properly. Any ideas of what could be causing this? I was able to successfully flash to modded bios before.

I've tried reformatting (FAT and FAT32), different USB sticks. I was able to flash to the newest official Bios without an issue with EZ Flash.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarcofogus*
> 
> For some reason I am not able to use Flashback anymore. I am using the Asus Sabertooth Z77. I tried using flashback to update to the modded bios, and it just gives me 5 seconds of flashing light followed by a steady light, which I believe indicates that the file is not being read properly. Any ideas of what could be causing this? I was able to successfully flash to modded bios before.
> I've tried reformatting (FAT and FAT32), different USB sticks. I was able to flash to the newest official Bios without an issue with EZ Flash.


Exactly the same problem here. I think it broke after I flashed to the 1503 BIOS. Both Modded and Unmodded BIOS's do not work with USB Flashback for me now.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS with TRIM enabled OROM

_-- P8P67 BIOS 3602
-- P8P67 PRO BIOS 3602
-- P8P67 EVO BIOS 3602
-- P8P67 DELUXE BIOS 3602_


----------



## snakesnake

Hi

I have 2 samsung 830 in raid0 in an asus maximus iv extreme-z
I flashed with thrim bios 3603

Now I have orom 11.6.0.1702 and drivers 11.6.0.1030, but it seems trim doen't work

Do I have to recreate the array in order to work ?


----------



## garikfox

Yes I would always redo the array and re-install windows with a new OROM









--Garik


----------



## kilya

Just flashed the 3602 on my P8P67 PRO. It took with no issues. Now just waiting for my Win 8 CD so that I can raid my new 180GB Intel 330's. Woot!

Thanks Garik


----------



## garikfox

Update: Server coming down to add a new video card.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes, but isn't it backward compatible with Win7?
> And what do you mean one is for AHCI and the other one is for RAID? Which files are you referring to? I thought the program for AHCI and RAID are one and the same?


Bump!


----------



## snakesnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes I would always redo the array and re-install windows with a new OROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Garik


I deleted the array and redid it and now it works fine

thanks for your work


----------



## grifers

Link is out :/.

Bye.


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: No tis not meant for Win7 I found this out with a BSOD, The 11.6.2.1002 is for RAID and the 11.6.1.1001 is for AHCI and there meant for Win8 as a Hotfix.


----------



## garikfox

*snakesnake*: Awesome !


----------



## garikfox

*grifers*: It will be back up soon I had to re-install the system


----------



## NotAgain

So now that we have this mod, is it possible to make a BIOS for the Sabertooth P67 that will enable SRT?


----------



## garikfox

*NotAgain*: I dont think so, thats part of the Z68/Z77 chip itself I think.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Server is back online


----------



## dominatorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> 3603 BIOS - All I see is the Lucid MVP Option in the BIOS which is still not working.


The latest bios I have is 3402 and I think it has some kind of stability issues
(My rig is not overclocked)

For example: when i power on my computer there is no POST.
The only way to get it running is to turn off the mains power and then reboot.

I did not experience this problem with the older bios versions such as 11##


----------



## garikfox

Did you clear CMOS after a ME firmware update ? if not your supposed to, at least thats what Intel says to do


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *NotAgain*: I dont think so, thats part of the Z68/Z77 chip itself I think.


People are reporting success with the new mod:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34284768&postcount=81


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *grifers*: It will be back up soon I had to re-install the system


Thanks







.

Can you help me?. I have ASUS P8P67 EVO B2, the lastest bios no run for me ("image integrity cheack failed") 3602 and 3207, the lastest bios is for B3 boards (i think).

Can you update optiom rom in this BIOS?:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F910402%2Fasus-p67-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-11-28&v=1&libid=1354279932677&out=http%3A%2F%2Fdlcdnet.asus.com%2Fpub%2FASUS%2Fmb%2FLGA1155%2FP8P67_EVO%2FP8P67-EVO-ASUS-2302.zip&title=Asus%20P67%20Series%20Information%20Thread%20(drivers%2C%20BIOSes%2C%20overclocking%2C%20reviews)%20**UPDATED%2011%2F28**&txt=Version%202302&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13542799278062

This BIOS (2302) is pretty stable in my board, but have older version option ROM (10.5.x.x.).

Thanks in advance and sorry my english







.


----------



## Scooby24

Big thank you Garik!

After taking the 11.6.0.1702 bios update, I am now seeing my RAID 0 Samsung 840's being Trimmed.

Slight quirk however. After taking the new orom, I redid my array and reinstalled windows 8....3 times. The reason being that each time, after installing all drivers including the new 11.6.0.1030 RST drivers, windows 8 would simply not recognize the Raid array as SSD's. It was attempting to defrag the raid array.

You can tell if trim is working on SSD's / RAID 0's in windows 8 as you now are able to "optimize" the drive and if it's running TRIM, you will see it indicate the drive is an SSD and it will show TRIM (%) as opposed to PASS (%) when defragging.

After giving up on the third reinstall of windows 8, I left it on overnight but not hibernating. Garbage collector must have run on the Samsungs and I believe that may have trigger the OS to recognize the RAID as SSD, as the next morning, I saw the drives being recognized as SSD's and TRIM was the optimization instead of defrag.

I blame windows 8...but if you run into the problem that I did, give it a day or two and check the drive in the defrag screen. You'll then see if TRIM is functioning on RAID 0.


----------



## garikfox

Cool, Yeah i think theres bugs in the 11.6.0.1030 software RST/GUI manager with Win8


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS with TRIM support for RAID

_-- P8P67 BIOS 2303 (B2)
-- P8P67 PRO BIOS 2303 (B2)
-- P8P67 EVO BIOS 2302 (B2)
-- P8P67 DELUXE BIOS 2302 (B2)_


----------



## dominatorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Did you clear CMOS after a ME firmware update ? if not your supposed to, at least thats what Intel says to do


Yes. I did clear the CMOS before update.
Everything was set to defaults and i updated it through the bios, not windows environment...


----------



## garikfox

If a BIOS update flashes new ME firmware your supposed to clear CMOS after a ME firmware update.

Also make sure PLL Overvoltage is Disabled in BIOS if your not OC'ing past 4.5ghz


----------



## jeroompje

Scooby24, got some as ssd scores of the samsung 840 raid-0?
840 vanilla or pro?


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASUS BIOS with TRIM support for RAID
> _-- P8P67 BIOS 2303 (B2)
> -- P8P67 PRO BIOS 2303 (B2)
> -- P8P67 EVO BIOS 2302 (B2)
> -- P8P67 DELUXE BIOS 2302 (B2)_


Yaahhhh!!. Thanks, I love you







.

Bye!!


----------



## jax7480

I tried to update my Ζ77 Asus Maximus V Formula with the BIOS that you have in the FTP.
I believe that it has the latest OROM?

The EZ Update BIOS utility gives an error that says: Security Verification error
then the process stops.

Could you please check this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Scooby24, got some as ssd scores of the samsung 840 raid-0?
> 840 vanilla or pro?


840 vanilla's, two 120gb's. Keep in mind that for the 840 vanilla's they focused on the reads and the random's and didn't so much on the writes. They have listed 530 read / 130 write.


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jax7480*
> 
> I tried to update my Ζ77 Asus Maximus V Formula with the BIOS that you have in the FTP.
> I believe that it has the latest OROM?
> The EZ Update BIOS utility gives an error that says: Security Verification error
> then the process stops.
> Could you please check this?
> Thanks in advance


Use the bios flashback. Put the bios on a usb drive, stick that usb drive in the dedicated usb flashback port, and hit the bios flashback button on the motherboard when the computer is turned off. The light will flash and stop flashing when it's done. Turn back on the computer and you'll see the new bios.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> People are reporting success with the new mod:
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34284768&postcount=81


Which MOD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: No tis not meant for Win7 I found this out with a BSOD, The 11.6.2.1002 is for RAID and the 11.6.1.1001 is for AHCI and there meant for Win8 as a Hotfix.


Ahh but why is it still listed as "also compatible with Win7" at station-drivers.com and intel.com ? Wrong info perhaps?

How about for the firmware, is it recommended to have the latest OROM firmware even if I'm just using Win7?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah if your using Win7 and RAID use the latest OROM


----------



## FLCL

My system is running well with your mod bios!

Sadly theres still a performance drop wenn i'm using the RST above 11.2. If I do an install with RST 11.5 oder 11.6 the Perfomance drops wenn AS SSD tests the 4k values.
Seems that I've to buy an Z77 Board...lets see.

The bottom line is that I just want to say thank you







.


----------



## jax7480

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby24*
> 
> Use the bios flashback. Put the bios on a usb drive, stick that usb drive in the dedicated usb flashback port, and hit the bios flashback button on the motherboard when the computer is turned off. The light will flash and stop flashing when it's done. Turn back on the computer and you'll see the new bios.


Thank you. Will try it soon.


----------



## kilya

Win 8 with two Intel 330 180GB in Raid 0. Any idea on how to tell if TRIM is going?

P8P67-PRO-ASUS-3602_TRIM - Installed
Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 - Installed


----------



## garikfox

As long as you redid the array with the new OROM then re-install Win8 onto that new array with 11.6.0.1030 driver you should be good to go


----------



## kilya

Yup, had the OROM while still on my one old SSD. Installed the 330s made the array and installed Windblows!

Performance over my Agility 2 is awesome!


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilya*
> 
> Win 8 with two Intel 330 180GB in Raid 0. Any idea on how to tell if TRIM is going?
> P8P67-PRO-ASUS-3602_TRIM - Installed
> Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 - Installed


----------



## Majestic12

Does anyone have a problem with going into sleep mode in Win8 with the newest bios for the P8P67 PRO Rev3.0 (3602)? Since the update every time when the system wakes up, it turns out that it was closed incorrectly and I lost the data. I think it might be connected with the trim mod. There aren't any specific errors in the Event Viewer. Garikfox, could you upload this bios without the trim mod?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah if your using Win7 and RAID use the latest OROM


If using AHCI only, no need to update OROM?

Also, as I asked earlier why is the 11.6.2.xxxx drivers include Win7 as a compatible OS?


----------



## Scooby24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If using AHCI only, no need to update OROM?
> Also, as I asked earlier why is the 11.6.2.xxxx drivers include Win7 as a compatible OS?


I think that orom only functions for raid. If setup in AHCI, it isn't utilized so all you need to concern yourself with are the windows drivers.


----------



## D0T-C0M

I have received my 2nd Samsung 830 256GB SSD and put it in RAID0. No problems. I have the modded BIOS with new OROM installed and 11.6 RST drivers. I am running win7 64bit, How to I verify TRIM is working as expected?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooby24*
> 
> I think that orom only functions for raid. If setup in AHCI, it isn't utilized so all you need to concern yourself with are the windows drivers.


Right. Thanks.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0T-C0M*
> 
> I have received my 2nd Samsung 830 256GB SSD and put it in RAID0. No problems. I have the modded BIOS with new OROM installed and 11.6 RST drivers. I am running win7 64bit, How to I verify TRIM is working as expected?


The Trim command should be enabled by default on Windows 7, but if you want to check to make sure do this:

Command prompt > *fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify* (i.e. type the bolded part into a command prompt window)

It will return one of the two results:

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)


----------



## Aznboy1993

I am getting a "Security verification failed." for the Maximus V Gene modified BIOS. Using ASUS's official BIOS it checks out fine. I am using the Asus EZ Flash 2 Utility to flash the BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

With the ASUS Z77 BIOS's you cant flash a modded BIOS with EZ-Flash 2, this is by design and thus reports that error.

To flash it you have to name the file properly and put the BIOS onto a USB thumb drive formatted with FAT32, then you use the BIOS flashback feature button on the motherboard. Make sure the file name is correct and the correct USB port is used it is labeled "Flashback" on the back panel.

Goto the ASUS website and I think they explain how-to use the Flashback feature. I have never used it before so I'm not sure how to excatly use the Flashback feature.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> With the ASUS Z77 BIOS's you cant flash a modded BIOS with EZ-Flash 2, this is by design and thus reports that error.
> To flash it you have to name the file properly and put the BIOS onto a USB thumb drive formatted with FAT32, then you use the BIOS flashback feature button on the motherboard. Make sure the file name is correct and the correct USB port is used it is labeled "Flashback" on the back panel.
> Goto the ASUS website and I think they explain how-to use the Flashback feature. I have never used it before so I'm not sure how to excatly use the Flashback feature.


Thanks a bunch mate! Got it figured out!


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: Yes hes right no need for the OROM if you only use AHCI they utilize different OROM modules inside the BIOS.

Thats just the way the driver is written 11.6.2.1002 was made as a hotfix driver for Win8.

_"Invalid parameter error when formatting BD-R discs in Windows explorer on Windows 8"_


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8P67 PRO BIOS 3602_


----------



## garikfox

Update: Updated first page with _"Important"_ information.


----------



## jax7480

FYI.

The BIOS Flashback option worked great in Asus MVF.

The TRIM was not working after I flashed the new BIOS. I did a reinstall of the IRST 11.6.0.1030 and now it is working.
So I assume there is no need to create the array again, just install the IRST drivers (11.6.0.1030 or newer version).
I finally installed 11.6.2.1002 and TRIM continue to work correctly.


----------



## D0T-C0M

Well I got my 2 Samsung 830 256GB SSDs setup in a RAID 0 configuration and tested the TRIM using a the HEX editor method here. The funny thing is the TRIM only seems to be done after a reboot but as per the webpage it could be normal.

My question is how do I know that its not the Garbage Cleaner of the SSD that cleared the file space rather than the TRIM command?

Also the "fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify" returned a 0 but from what I've read that doesn't mean TRIM is necessarily working only that the OS is able to use the command.

Also it it necessary as per your 1st post to re-install windows even if the RAID is only only as a storage drive (D drive)? I plan on installing win8 when I have a chance later on.


----------



## mrgamer81

Hi.. Can you mod bios 2.40 for Asrock extreme 6 77


----------



## garikfox

*D0T-C0M*: No re-install is needed for just a storage drive, redo the array fresh with the new OROM though


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Z77 Pro3 BIOS 1.80
-- Z77 Extreme6 BIOS 2.40_


----------



## kilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with going into sleep mode in Win8 with the newest bios for the P8P67 PRO Rev3.0 (3602)? Since the update every time when the system wakes up, it turns out that it was closed incorrectly and I lost the data. I think it might be connected with the trim mod. There aren't any specific errors in the Event Viewer. Garikfox, could you upload this bios without the trim mod?


Majestic I am running that OROM with a fresh install of Windows 8. I let it goto sleep and it comes back up instantly with no problems.


----------



## TooYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with going into sleep mode in Win8 with the newest bios for the P8P67 PRO Rev3.0 (3602)? Since the update every time when the system wakes up, it turns out that it was closed incorrectly and I lost the data. I think it might be connected with the trim mod. There aren't any specific errors in the Event Viewer. Garikfox, could you upload this bios without the trim mod?


Hi, I had this same problem. I read a post on the HardOCP forum from one of the ASUS guys that disabling PLL Overvoltage would fix the standby problem. For me it did. I dont have the exact post unfortunately but if you google "P8P67 standby PLL Overvoltage" you'll see a bunch of stuff about it. Hope that helps.


----------



## jeroompje

Intel Rapid Store Technology 11.7.0.1013:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=22194&ProdId=2101&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=


----------



## mrgamer81

Bios 2.40 for extreme6 Z77 works great. Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## garikfox

Udpate: Intel RST 11.7.0.1013 Released


----------



## redeye1973

Hi,

Would you be able to do a Intel RAID OROM mod for the Asrock Fatality p67 please. Be awesome if I could get trim working with it,

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D0T-C0M*
> 
> I have received my 2nd Samsung 830 256GB SSD and put it in RAID0. No problems. I have the modded BIOS with new OROM installed and 11.6 RST drivers. I am running win7 64bit, How to I verify TRIM is working as expected?


This method will verify if TRIM is really working. It was posted here several pages back.


----------



## garikfox

*redeye1973*: The only reason I havent put up the ASRock P67 BIOS's is, the P67 "BIOS's" are contained in a Windows Executable file and I cant seem to extract them.

If you can extract it somehow I'll modify it for you.


----------



## Ramon

Hi!

A TRIM enabled BIOS V2.30 with the latest OROM for my Asrock Z68 Extrme4 GEN3 would be amazing for my 2 X M4 128GB RAID setup!







.

A million thanks in advance, you ROCK!


----------



## redeye1973

Quote:


> redeye1973: The only reason I havent put up the ASRock P67 BIOS's is, the P67 "BIOS's" are contained in a Windows Executable file and I cant seem to extract them.
> 
> If you can extract it somehow I'll modify it for you.


Sorry for being a noob here, but if you can tell me where to find them I will


----------



## garikfox

*redeye1973*: I downloaded the file and it wont let me extract it, Its made to be ran from Windows to update the BIOS, If you can some how save your current BIOS to a file then zip it up for me that will work.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 BIOS 2.30 (TRIM OROM)
-- Z77 OC Formula BIOS 1.80
-- Z77 Extreme 6/TB4 BIOS 1.80
-- Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M BIOS 1.80
-- Fatal1ty Z77 Performance BIOS 2.00
-- Fatal1ty Z77 Professional BIOS 1.50_


----------



## Ramon

Wow... That was fast! Uber Kudos!!!









I'll flash my Z68 Extreme4 GEN3 to test TRIM with HxD and then will get back with my findings.

NOTE: Try 7zip to uncompress the Gigabyte BIOS executable. If it's any kind of archive, chances are it will decompress it.

Thanks again!









*EDIT:*

Just for fun, I just tried 20 minutes ago to inject the latest 11.6.0.1702 TRIM enabled OROM exclusive for the Z68 from Fernando HERE in the official Asrock V2.30 BIOS and followed his guide HERE.

The resulting BIOS file has a CRC32 of 5029cdb2. Your BIOS has a CRC32 of 14e7612b bb638797. I noticed in some forum thread on this subject where some modified all LUT code and other modified only chipset specific LUT. For what I understand, Fernando latest TRIM OROM exclusive for the Z68 seems to be a Z68 specific LUT hack. The general consensus seems to be it's better to enable specific LUT than all of them. I was wondering if your use a different OROM than Fernando or if it's just me that screwed the injection process.

I followed the instructions step by step very carefully and it's not complicated at all. Still, I'm wondering why my CRC32 is different than yours.


----------



## garikfox

Yes the TRIM OROM is Fernandos OROM


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes the TRIM OROM is Fernandos OROM


UPDATE: I had your CRC32 wrong. it's actually bb638797. I mistakenly scanned the original BIOS.

Sooooo.... it's either one of the following:

1- You are using an older version of Fernando's OROM than the latest one available that I've used just a moment ago. I think he update his stuff quite frequently. The one I use has a CRC32 of f45820c0.

2- I'm using an Asrock original 2.30 ROM different that you. Mine date back from only a couple of days after its initial release. Maybe Asrock modified a minor thing or 2 since then, but kept the version at 2.30. My Asrock 2.30 BIOS has a CRC32 of 14e7612b

3- We are both using the same and right files, but either one of us screwed the injection process. Since you did this a million of time and 1 for me, I'll bet that I'm the one who screwed-up.

Thanks again!


----------



## garikfox

Its the same TRIM OROM as Fernandos, I just re-downloaded his again and its the same OROM same file date and time.

Not sure whats going on, on your end hehee


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Its the same TRIM OROM as Fernandos, I just re-downloaded his again and its the same OROM same file date and time.
> Not sure whats going on, on your end hehee


LMAO! A lot is going on, on my end. Maybe too much! It's a VERY good thing then that I didn't use my own hack, I might bricked my mobo.

Get back to you later with the results.


----------



## Electrochef

Are these bioses any beneficial if youre using 1 SSD via AHCI? do they add anything or improve performance, or is it strinctly for RAID?


----------



## Ramon

WOOHOO!!







Success!!







RAID0 TRIM WORK ON Z68!!







F*ck you Intel!!









Asrock Z68 Exreme4 GEN3
BIOS V2.30 modded by Garikfox with Fernando OROM 11.6.0.1702 RAID0 TRIM enabled hack specific to the P67/Z68
2 X Crucial M4 128GB 000F Firmware
RAID0 128K strip array originally created with OROM 10.8.0.1303
Intel RST driver 11.6.0.1030 installed before upgrading to OROM 11.6.0.1702
Win7 64 Ultimate

I flashed, I configured, I conquered. Nothing else to change. 100% confirmed to work with HxD, thanks to Fernando's guide. Ahhhhhhhhh, the pretty zeros all over the place!

NOTE: I don't know If I did something wrong, but after the first reboot, it didn't work. Rebooted a second time, tested again and BOOM! Maybe 2 reboot are necessary. Also, the M4's Marvell controller seem to have a more relaxed triggering time for TRIM. I did the test immediately after deleting the file and emptying the trash can and it didn't work. I then waited a good 45-60 seconds, tested again and BOOM!

Thanks a ∞ times!! to everyone involved. Especially Garifox, Fernando and of course to the one that made all this possible: Dufus.


----------



## garikfox

Awesome ! lol


----------



## garikfox

*Electrochef*: It's just for RAID users


----------



## spinejam

tx for the bios garikfox!


----------



## TooYellow

Hi, I'm having a hard time verifying if this is working. Here are the steps I took:

1) installed Garikfox's modded P8P67 Pro TRIM BIOS
2) in ACHI mode I booted OCZ's linux tool to update my 2x Agility 3 to the 2.25 firmware
3) secure erased the drives
4) Set the SATA mode in BIOS to RAID
5) created a 2 disk raid with the Intel RAID config on boot
6) Installed a clean copy of Windows 8
7) installed Intel RST 11.7.0.1013

When I go to verify the using the hex editor method it can never find the string that I've copied out of the JPG file. I've followed the instructions exactly. Only once did it find the string but when I went to that sector after deleting the JPG it wasnt filled with 00 or FF, it had different data there entirely.

What am I doing wrong?

EDIT: OK, I got the hex test working. And.... it proved that my TRIM is not working correctly. :-( Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Awesome ! lol


This is beyond awesome man... Just poped Intel RST 11.7.0.1013 on top of it all for fun. Look at what I've got! I broke the 6K mark in Anvil!

NOTE: TRIM still working with the new driver!


----------



## garikfox

*spinejam*: Your welcome


----------



## garikfox

*TooYellow*: Hmmm, Thats odd, It should be working


----------



## garikfox

*Ramon*: Very nice


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooYellow*
> 
> I got the hex test working. And.... it proved that my TRIM is not working correctly. :-( Not sure what to do now.


It seems possible, that the previous TRIM test file location has been replaced by other data after the reboot of the system.
Please try the following:

Open the test file with a hex editor like HxD and copy a unique text code fragment without any blank space or dot within it.
After having copied the test file into the root of drive C do a *complete search of drive C* for the previously copied text code fragment (just to make sure, that there is not more than 1 file with such text code fragment).
After having deleted the test file and the Recycle Bin redo the search for the text code fragment within the entire drive C.
If the text code fragment should be still present, reboot and redo the search.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: Yes hes right no need for the OROM if you only use AHCI they utilize different OROM modules inside the BIOS.
> Thats just the way the driver is written 11.6.2.1002 was made as a hotfix driver for Win8.
> _"Invalid parameter error when formatting BD-R discs in Windows explorer on Windows 8"_


In that case, how do we update the AHCI OROM?

If 11.6.2.1002 was made as a hotfix for Win8, then surely it is still compatible with Win7 because the hotfix was just "added", right? What disadvantages can we have when using 11.6.2.1002 with Win7 x64?

Also, what are you comments with the 12.x.x.xxxx beta?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Udpate: Intel RST 11.7.0.1013 Released


How about this? Only for Win8 also?


----------



## jeroompje

with rst 11.7.0.1013 trim is not working with my ssd raid-0


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> with rst 11.7.0.1013 trim is not working with my ssd raid-0


Was it working with 11.6.0.1030? I just did the easy test with HxD again just to make sure and I can confirm it is still working fine with 11.7.0.1013 on my rig. I'm on win7 ultimate, maybe you are on Windows 8 and that's the problem? If not, then the SSD themselves could be the problem. If not done yet, think of upgrading your firmware. Worse case, downgrade to 11.6.0.1030, they have very similar performance to the new one, even if 11.7 have a slight advantage in my test.

Good luck!


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> In that case, how do we update the AHCI OROM?
> If 11.6.2.1002 was made as a hotfix for Win8, then surely it is still compatible with Win7 because the hotfix was just "added", right? What disadvantages can we have when using 11.6.2.1002 with Win7 x64?
> Also, what are you comments with the 12.x.x.xxxx beta?
> How about this? Only for Win8 also?


Running 100% fine since yesterday with 11.7.0.1013 on Win7 64 ultimate. No memory leak, no stuttering, no boot lag detection, no odd performance and thus far, no instability after tons of SSD benchmark. 11.7 seems to be slightly faster than 11.6, which is always good news. I noticed waking-up from sleep is now faster. The system as a whole feel snappier, in good part thanks to TRIM now working. In fact, the combination of OROM 11.6.0.1702, RST driver 11.7.0.1013, BIOS V2.30 and my SSD firmware 000F give me the best performance I ever seen from my rig. I honestly don't think there is much more performance I can extract from that setup.

Good luck!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: Yes hes right no need for the OROM if you only use AHCI they utilize different OROM modules inside the BIOS.


This is only valid for BIOSes of mainboards with a very old Intel chipset, where you can find a separate special Intel AHCI ROM module (last version: 1.20E dated 2008).
Actual Intel AHCI Controllers definitively do use the Intel RAID ROM module. You can easily verify it by extracting and opening the BIOS module named "AHCI". The "AHCI" module is absolutely identic with the Intel RAID ROM module and will be updated automaticly, if the Intel RAID ROM module will be changed or modified.


----------



## garikfox

This might be true but I'm pretty sure the ROM that Intel AHCI actually uses hasnt been updated in a very long time.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> This might be true but I'm pretty sure the ROM that Intel AHCI actually uses hasnt been updated in a very long time.


I am not sure about that. According to my experience and test results AHCI systems participate of an updated Intel RAID ROM module as well.


----------



## kpo6969

Asrock Extreme 4 bios 2.70 is out.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Fatal1ty P67 Professional BIOS 3.10 (TRIM OROM)
-- Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.70_


----------



## Cee9

TRIM confirmed working on MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) with Fernando's 8086-2822_v11601702_mod_for_P67+Z68.bin OROM using the Easy TRIM test method but performance remained essentially the same. RAID consists of two Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB with firmware 503. Is this as good as it's going to get or am I missing something?





garikfox, let me know if you'd like me to upload the modified ROM.


----------



## redeye1973

nice one thanks for doing that


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cee9*
> 
> TRIM confirmed working on MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) with Fernando's 8086-2822_v11601702_mod_for_P67+Z68.bin OROM using the Easy TRIM test method but performance remained essentially the same. RAID consists of two Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB with firmware 503. Is this as good as it's going to get or am I missing something?


TRIM doesn't enhance the performance, if the RAID array is still in good condition, but it prevents a dropdown after heavy work.
Quote:


> garikfox, let me know if you'd like me to upload the modified ROM.


He inserts exactly the same ROM file, which has been modified by me.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added all GIGABYTE Z77 BIOS's


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramon*
> 
> Running 100% fine since yesterday with 11.7.0.1013 on Win7 64 ultimate. No memory leak, no stuttering, no boot lag detection, no odd performance and thus far, no instability after tons of SSD benchmark. 11.7 seems to be slightly faster than 11.6, which is always good news. I noticed waking-up from sleep is now faster. The system as a whole feel snappier, in good part thanks to TRIM now working. In fact, the combination of OROM 11.6.0.1702, RST driver 11.7.0.1013, BIOS V2.30 and my SSD firmware 000F give me the best performance I ever seen from my rig. I honestly don't think there is much more performance I can extract from that setup.
> Good luck!


Garikfox, any comment on this? I still don't get why you won't recommend 11.6.2 over 11.6.0 and now there's 11.7.0 which is better than 11.6.0.

Ramon, have you tried the 12.x.x.xxxx beta?


----------



## error-id10t

Why not give it a go yourself? Not much to lose, if it doesn't match what you get today or don't like it then roll-back to the older version. Many people are running 11.7 today with no problems but of course this doesn't guarantee anything.

For example - for me specifically - 11.2 is the best for 4k read/write but 11.7 is the best overall (if you're purely basing this on AS-SSD output).


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: Just use 11.7.0.1013 its the best one out currently and is newer then 11.6.x.x


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added all GIGABYTE Z68 UEFI BIOS's with TRIM support for RAID


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not give it a go yourself? Not much to lose, if it doesn't match what you get today or don't like it then roll-back to the older version. Many people are running 11.7 today with no problems but of course this doesn't guarantee anything.
> For example - for me specifically - 11.2 is the best for 4k read/write but 11.7 is the best overall (if you're purely basing this on AS-SSD output).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: Just use 11.7.0.1013 its the best one out currently and is newer then 11.6.x.x


Alright guys, thanks.


----------



## bigmac11

Any chance of doing a trim bios for Asrock Extreme7 Gen3 ? I would really appreciate it


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 BIOS 2.30 (TRIM OROM)_


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASRock BIOS
> _-- Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 BIOS 2.30 (TRIM OROM)_


Man that was fast







Rep for you


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> He inserts exactly the same ROM file, which has been modified by me.


garikfox hasn't gotten around to the MSI boards, yet. I thought I'd offer the BIOS so he'd have one less to do.









A hearty THANK YOU to you (Fernando) and garikfox for all your time and effort in putting everything together!


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramon*
> 
> Was it working with 11.6.0.1030? I just did the easy test with HxD again just to make sure and I can confirm it is still working fine with 11.7.0.1013 on my rig. I'm on win7 ultimate, maybe you are on Windows 8 and that's the problem? If not, then the SSD themselves could be the problem. If not done yet, think of upgrading your firmware. Worse case, downgrade to 11.6.0.1030, they have very similar performance to the new one, even if 11.7 have a slight advantage in my test.
> Good luck!


win8
did a second test and now it's working again with rst 11.7.0.1013


----------



## bigmac11

Just flashed my Extreme 4 Gen 3 and I think the board is dead







All I get now is a blank screen. Any ideas as to what I can do? I'm so glad I didn't do my extreme7 which is my main board. Appreciate any advise.


----------



## garikfox

Have you cleared CMOS ?

Only thing that was changed inside the BIOS was the RAID OROM so you shouldnt be seeing that, thats for sure.

The user *Ramon* is using that BIOS with great success also *Presjar* over at Anantech forums is using that BIOS with success, so not sure what it could be.


----------



## garikfox

*Cee9*: Thanks, I'll add the MSI BIOS's today.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Have you cleared CMOS ?
> Only thing that was changed inside the BIOS was the RAID OROM so you shouldnt be seeing that, thats for sure.
> The user *Ramon* is using that BIOS with great success also *Presjar* over at Anantech forums is using that BIOS with success, so not sure what it could be.


After about 1 hour of sweating I finally got back to my original 1.20 bios. In 25 years of messing around with pc's I never had this much trouble flashing. When I first tried it everything seemed normal. But after the second boot which installs the Intel rom it was just a totally blank screen.

About 15 restarts later I seen the bios screen for a split second which gave me hope. Finally got into the bios and seen that it listed bios 110 ?? So I finally found 120 and after what seemed like a hour finally was able to get into Windows.

I wasn't blaming you for my problem just looking for help


----------



## garikfox

Ok cool, thats good to hear


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added MSI BIOS with TRIM support for RAID

_-- P67A-C43 BIOS 542
-- P67A-C45 BIOS 542
-- P67A-G43 BIOS 542
-- P67A-G45 BIOS 542
-- P67A-GD53 BIOS 434
-- P67A-GD55 BIOS 434
-- P67A-GD65 BIOS 434
-- P67A-GD80 BIOS A76
-- P67S-C43 BIOS 542
-- Z68A-GD55 (G3) BIOS P77
-- Z68A-GD65 (G3) BIOS P77
-- Z68A-GD80 (G3) BIOS J22
-- Z68MA-ED55 (B3) BIOS B17_


----------



## Advanced3

What BIOS would I use for Asrock Z68 Extreme3/Gen3 ?


----------



## garikfox

Udpate: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 BIOS 2.30 (TRIM OROM)_


----------



## Cee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added MSI BIOS with TRIM support for RAID
> _-- P67A-C43 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-C45 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-G43 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-G45 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-GD53 BIOS 434
> -- P67A-GD55 BIOS 434
> -- P67A-GD65 BIOS 434
> -- P67A-GD80 BIOS A76
> -- P67S-C43 BIOS 542
> ..._


Will you also be doing the MSI 1.xx BIOS? Unlike other companies, MSI ME8 BIOS (4.xx, 5.xx, etc.) are *not* compatible with SandyBridge CPU, only IvyBridge. People with non-functioning motherboards after the ME8 update have been complaining MSI did not make this clear. From MSI download page, it states

_**MSI recommend you to update BIOS with ME8 only if you are using IvyBridge 22nm CPU.*_

It should have been more strongly worded

_**This update is ONLY for IvyBridge, DO NOT update BIOS with ME8 if you are using SandyBridge.*_


----------



## garikfox

Holy smokes, ok I'll add them tomm


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ramon, have you tried the 12.x.x.xxxx beta?


I did once, and also 11.5, before re-formating and using 16.2.0.1006 and up since then. 11.7.0.1013 offer the best balance of stability and performance for me at this point. 2 days now with this latest driver and not a single reason to go back. I won't swap drivers for 1-2% difference with the amazing performance I already have, unless there also a better feature and/or a stability incentive.


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> win8
> did a second test and now it's working again with rst 11.7.0.1013


Awesome, hope it help with your performance!


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> After about 1 hour of sweating I finally got back to my original 1.20 bios. In 25 years of messing around with pc's I never had this much trouble flashing. When I first tried it everything seemed normal. But after the second boot which installs the Intel rom it was just a totally blank screen.
> About 15 restarts later I seen the bios screen for a split second which gave me hope. Finally got into the bios and seen that it listed bios 110 ?? So I finally found 120 and after what seemed like a hour finally was able to get into Windows.
> I wasn't blaming you for my problem just looking for help


That's very strange. I have the same board as you and no problemo. I flashed directly from the BIOS flash utility and a USB key. Did you flashed from Windows or used a DOS flash utility? Also, to be on the safe side, unplug your PC from the main 30 sec and then do a real cold start, go directly into the BIOS and then initiate the flash procedure. Unplugging the PC ensure no corruption possible in the RAM from left over from Windows and apps, even after a reset or reboot. If you have a UPS, use it to avoid electrical fluctuation inducing corruption.If you flash from USB key, make sure the file on the key is not corrupted by a bad transfer while copying the file and/or faulty USB key.

NOTE: Try the original V2.30 from Asrock first to see how it goes.

Good luck!


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramon*
> 
> Awesome, hope it help with your performance!


since using win8, my 4K read performance is very bad..


----------



## garikfox

Update Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Z77 Extreme3 BIOS 1.30
-- Z77 Extreme9 BIOS 1.80
-- Z77 Extreme11 BIOS 1.20
-- Z77 Pro4 BIOS 1.60_


----------



## spinejam

Does this look about right for my Vertex4's (sig rig)? (Do I need to get some SATA 6Gbps cables?)


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I just want to give a heads up on this blog I found that describes how to update the nec usb3 firmware on boards like my Z68 deluxe that has dual controllers. The problem is the firmware update utility crashes and burns if you have dual USB 3 controllers. This blog describes how to run the update.

http://pete.akeo.ie/2011/10/flashing-necrenesas-usb-30.html

Just make sure you run the update tool in a cmd window dos prompt. The utility is found in one of the older firmware files. The site has all the links you need. Also make sure to reboot after.

Read it carefully. Be worth it!


----------



## dtm75

I have the Asus P8Z77-V LE PLUS with BIOS 0606 Please if it is possible add OROM.

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V%20LE%20PLUS&os=36&ft=3&f_name=P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0606.zip#P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0606.zip

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS BIOS 0606_


----------



## garikfox

*spinejam*: If your using SATA 6gbs drives you should be using SATA III cables


----------



## saura

@garikfox : Firstly may I thank you for your amazing contribution here. It's truly great what you've done hosting a good selection of BIOSes which leads me swiftly to ask if it's possible to mod L2.20 for the Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (non gen3 version)

I would be grateful if you could let me know if it's possible.

Best regards


----------



## Peon

Out of curiosity, how do I check my RAID OROM version?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peon*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how do I check my RAID OROM version?


If you are running your SSD/HDD in AHCI or IDE mode, you should enter the BIOS, set the SATA Controller temporarily to "RAID" and hit CTRL+I while rebooting. Then you can see the RAID ROM Utility, which shows the version of the ROM module.


----------



## garikfox

*saura*: Your welcome


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- Z68 Extreme4 BIOS 2.20 (TRIM OROM)_


----------



## saura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *saura*: Your welcome


You Sir are a God.

Others would be out to make a quick buck. Pity I don't have any coins or notes to throw your way but if I had I would.

Thank you .... Flashe fine with ORM 11.6 ..... many many many thanks


----------



## garikfox

*saura*: lol thanks and your welcome, Awesome glad you like it


----------



## dtm75

Your a legend for doing a bios so quick , cheers

i now have latest orom on my Asus P8Z77-V LE PLUS which i checked in dos control-i in the intel raid
menu , but latest drivers don't seem to give me trim.
I have 2 x Intel 520 in raid 0 , on a fresh install of windows 8 under the properties and
tools its says that the array is a solid state but you click optimize and it wont Trim so i installed
the Intel RST 11.7.0.1013 Driver and under the same properties its says the array
is now a hdd and has option for defrag which i disable casue i don't want to kill my ssds but trim
isn't running.

Any help or recommendations would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *saura*: lol thanks and your welcome, Awesome glad you like it


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *saura*: lol thanks and your welcome, Awesome glad you like it


Could you update the bios 3603 for the Asus p8z68-v pro gen3?


----------



## garikfox

*Faithh*: It was already added on Nov 27th


----------



## garikfox

*dtm75*: Hmm, Try to re-install Win8 fresh with the pre-install 11.7.0.1013 drivers. Then once Win8 has been updated threw Windows Update, Install chipset drivers, Then install the 11.7.0.1013 Software package.

With the 9.3.0.1026 chipset drivers it will only install the newer USB drivers, you have to manually update the other ones.


----------



## dtm75

Hi,

Had already done fresh array and fresh install of windows after i updated to your bios, not sure why it doesn't work, i have screenshot of Intel RST info and ssd toolbox  , i have the latest firmware on my ssds which is 400i


----------



## garikfox

Did you do a fresh install with the pre-install 11.7.0.1013 driver ?

Hmm, I'm not sure why it isnt working.


----------



## dtm75

Hi,

I decided to give windows 7 a go and trim is working with raid now







with same drivers i used on windows 8.
Will just use windows 7 for now, i have Windows 8 on other pcs anyway and only installed it to get used to
it for work. Will try windows 8 again later down the track. But thanks for all your help you really do
put a lot of effort into this site, if you where local would shout you a beer down the pub









Thanks


----------



## garikfox

lol thanks, Awesome, so thats interesting Win7 has TRIM for RAID, but Win8 doesnt thats strange


----------



## TooYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *dtm75*: Hmm, Try to re-install Win8 fresh with the pre-install 11.7.0.1013 drivers. Then once Win8 has been updated threw Windows Update, Install chipset drivers, Then install the 11.7.0.1013 Software package.
> With the 9.3.0.1026 chipset drivers it will only install the newer USB drivers, you have to manually update the other ones.


This seems like the same problem I posted earlier but unfortunately wasnt able to resolve :-\
It looks like most of the testers here are running 7 but I do see a few folks reporting it working on Win 8.

I have an ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev3. Windows 8 wont TRIM for me. I've definitely followed the recommended procedures and tried different drivers versions. No luck :-(

I'm just going to stick to Win 8 for now, i dont feel like wiping and re-installing everything again ;-)

Hopefully the issue will get sorted later.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah it might be driver related to Win8 only, Hope they fix it soon


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah it might be driver related to Win8 only,


Although I got TRIM into my Z68 RAID0 with both Operating Systems Win7 and Win8, it may be driver related nevertheless for some systems. It is the SCSI filter driver named iaStorF.sys, which lets the TRIM command pass through the Intel RAID Controller. Contrary to Win7 the OS Win8 doesn't use the SCSI filter driver at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> Hope they fix it soon


Whom do you mean?


----------



## Aznboy1993

I'm having problems with TRIM support on my setup. I am running OROM version 11.6.0.1702 and RST version 11.7.0.1013 and Windows 8 x64. I have two Samsung 830 Series SSDs in RAID 0. I used the HxD method and I always get the same hex string after emptying the recycle bin (implying that TRIM is NOT working) and no combination of rebooting, etc. will fix it. I even tried reverting back to 11.6.2.1002 and still no go via HxD method. What's going on here?


----------



## explorerhk

I am using Asus P8Z68-V Pro, I have downloaded the BIOS with trim support and updated without issue. However, I was not able to update RST driver to 11.7.0.1013 and not even 11.6.2.1002, I was able to finish the installation of the driver in Windows 7, but it was stuck at the Windows logo when rebooting the PC. I am currently using 11.2.0.1006 now, is this version TRIM supported ? Can anyone please help?

BTW, really thanks for you guys put a lot of efforts on this


----------



## garikfox

Did you guys try a fresh install yet with the new driver ?


----------



## Aznboy1993

Yes I have tried it on a fresh install of windows 8.


----------



## garikfox

Hmm, not sure whats going on, A previous user had the same problem, He then installed Win7 and TRIM for RAID worked, Something is going on in Win8


----------



## Ramon

Windows 8 is obviously still undercooked. I lot of small issues here and there. Unless there's a specific function in Windows 8 you must have, I recommend to stick with Windows 7 for the foreseeable future.

For me, I will NEVER upgrade to Windows 8 until they offer a version without a trace of Metro and with the start menu and Aero back in place. In my opinion, Windows 8, as it is, is a dysfunctional OS that tries and fail to be 2 things at the same time. I fire it up once in a while in a VM just for fooling around and every single time I get very frustrated within minutes... That's from a guy who used all version of Windows from 3.11 back in the days!

Windows 8 is the new Vista, and then some. Can't wait for Windows 9 to come to the rescue in 2015!


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASUS BIOS with TRIM enabled OROM
> _-- P8P67 BIOS 3602
> -- P8P67 PRO BIOS 3602
> -- P8P67 EVO BIOS 3602
> -- P8P67 DELUXE BIOS 3602_


Wow, been away for a couple of time, come back I see a new bios or my board, and I see you updated it.

thanks


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Did you guys try a fresh install yet with the new driver ?


Just a question, do you lose the orom such as raid/lan if you revert back to an older bios?


----------



## spinejam

Just curious, I flashed the TRIM-modded bios for my mb and it went well. I then installed the IRST drivers: File name: iata_enu.exe v11.7.0.1013.

I'm on win8 w/ my sig rig and when I run "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify", it shows TRIM is enabled. When I "optimize" the RAID0 drive, it shows a status/progress bar w/ % of the drive being trimmed and it finishes at 100%. Is this sufficient to assume TRIM is indeed working on my RAID0 array?

(tia from an SSD RAID0 newb)


----------



## kevindd992002

By the way, the Intel RST 11.7.0.1013 has problems of BSOD F4 when resuming from sleep. I experienced it first hand after installing it in my laptop. That problem is also documented in the known problems list of this driver. This is something to take note of.


----------



## explorerhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *explorerhk*
> 
> I am using Asus P8Z68-V Pro, I have downloaded the BIOS with trim support and updated without issue. However, I was not able to update RST driver to 11.7.0.1013 and not even 11.6.2.1002, I was able to finish the installation of the driver in Windows 7, but it was stuck at the Windows logo when rebooting the PC. I am currently using 11.2.0.1006 now, is this version TRIM supported ? Can anyone please help?
> BTW, really thanks for you guys put a lot of efforts on this


any one is having the similar issue as me? Do you have any workaround?

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

*Faithh*: Yes, I'f you want a older BIOS I'd have to insert the new RAID OROM into that also.


----------



## garikfox

*spinejam*: Yes, I'm pretty sure if the Windows 8 Optimize drive program runs and it says "Solid State Disk" it has TRIM working properly.


----------



## garikfox

*ChristTheGreat*: Your welcome


----------



## garikfox

*explorerhk*: Have you tried a fresh install with the pre-install driver 11.7.0.1013 ?


----------



## saura

Just an update for anyone else trying this on the Z68 Extreme4 (non gen3)

Summary : WORKING !
Tested TRIM nulls using HxD via Fernando's excellent post here

64k stripe // talking of which ' What size do you guys use '



Many many thanks to the gentlemen in here who made this all happen.... you know who you are









// ps Funny thing is that whilst testing I realised that TRIM under windows 8 on my laptop (single drive) is not working despite it working fine under Linux.... Any Linux users out there using the filesystem option 'discard' - note this very nifty script in the second part of this post ..... Hmmm actually come to think of it can the Linux kernel recognize the Intel RAID array at boot - would be nice to see it booting off that









All the best


----------



## explorerhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *explorerhk*: Have you tried a fresh install with the pre-install driver 11.7.0.1013 ?


Just tried on a fresh Windows 7, it seems okay. What was the issue of the existing Windows 7?

I don't want to rebuild my OS, is there any workaround? I have already tried to uninstall RST before installing the new version , but the problem still exists.


----------



## garikfox

Awesome









For a Win7/Win8 OS array I would use a 32k stripe.

Back when XP was around I used a 16k stripe.


----------



## garikfox

*explorerhk*: Not sure but I would always do a fresh install of Windows when a new Intel RST Driver comes out. Esp for a RAID system. It's mainly for having a clean system for the RST Software that you install for the RAID


----------



## spinejam

tx for all your help garikfox. I'm running a 128k stripe -- if I want to switch to 32k stripe, would I need to reinstall windows? not sure I want to go through all the trouble if I do.


----------



## garikfox

Yes, You have to redo the array with a 32k stripe, which means re-installing Windows

128k is used for ie: Storage array, working with big files

64k is known as a default stripe size, used for everything.

32k is used for best performance while using it as a System/OS array

16k is used for when working with small files

8k is used for when working with VERY small files


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Faithh*: Yes, I'f you want a older BIOS I'd have to insert the new RAID OROM into that also.


I just reverted back to the bios 3402 and I'd like to have the new raid orom in that one. I've updated the MEI firmware before, did I just lose it or is it remaining?


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> tx for all your help garikfox. I'm running a 128k stripe -- if I want to switch to 32k stripe, would I need to reinstall windows? not sure I want to go through all the trouble if I do.


You need to destroy your RAID array and then recreate it with a different strip size. That would delete all your data. If you do an image backup of your C and then restore it on the new RAID array, it should work.

NOTE: With the app "TreeSize professional", I looked at my C:\ to get the average file size:

C:\Program Files (x86) = 244.9 KB
C:\Windows = 248.1 KB
C:\Program Files = 381.8 KB
C:\games = 479.9 KB
C:\Users = 673.8 KB

Total average file size: 405.7 KB

The point is, with a 32 KB stripe, the granularity is excessive for a Windows 7 *DESKTOP* environment as you need to combine 2 stripes (1 from each drive) to get the smallest block size, which in this example is 64 KB (2 X 32 KB). In essence, a small strip add overhead to reconstruct files with too many small block size. The point of using a 32 KB strip would be to accelerate files of size down to 64K. File smaller than 64K in a 32 KB strip array would be stored on 1 drive up to 32KB and the rest on the second drive + empty space to fill the 64 block size, On the other hand, much bigger files would be stripped to death in a lot of (too many) small 32 KB stripes, reducing speed because of the reconstruction overhead.

Example:

A 48 KB file would be saved as 1 X 32 KB part on drive 1 and 1 X 16KB part on drive 2 + 16 KB of empty space = 1 X 64 KB block size. That would only partially accelerate loading this file as not 100% of the file is split across 2 drives.

A 6144 KB file would be saved as 96 X 32 KB part on drive 1 and 96 X 32 KB part on drive 2 = 96 X 64 KB block size. That would accelerate the loading of this file BUT you'll need to join back 192 stripes to reconstruct the file. With a 128 KB stripe, the same file would be stored as only 24 part X 128 KB on each drive, requiring only 48 stripes to be join back to reconstruct the file. That's 4 times less overhead!

16KB, 32KB and even 64KB strip validity is more obvious in older OS using smaller file size (all files were generally smaller in Windows 95, 98 and XP compared to Vista, 7 and 8) and for server /database profile involving tons of very small files . As you can see, my C:\ drive has an overall average file size of 405.7 KB, which mean the vast majority of the files are over 256 KB, which is the perfect target file size of a 128KB stripe array.


----------



## spinejam

Thanks for the info guys -- much appreciated!


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I'm looking into updating my expansion firmware for each device I have on my P8Z68 Deluxe bios 3606. I extracted the Marvel 1B4B-9130 device rom and disassembled it. Its device id is for a 1B4B-9128. I also got a hold of a newer version from Win-Lite.de and that one's device id says 9123. This is kind of weird in that I guess the stated firmware device id doesn't matter? Is the one from Win-lite version 100.1033 safe?

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

*davidm71*: I wouldnt mess with 3rd Party SATA controllers firmware, Sometimes when you update the module it doesnt work because the Chip itself needs to be flashed to be updated.


----------



## garikfox

*Ramon*: Intel Recommends a 32k stripe for SSD's, Prior to the 11.x.x.x OROM they Recommended a 16k stripe size.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Ramon*: Intel Recommends a 32k stripe for SSD's, Prior to the 11.x.x.x OROM they Recommended a 16k stripe size.


What is the adviced size for a 3 drives Raid 5, with latest OROM, used as System Drive together with an SSD?


----------



## garikfox

If there SSD's 32k


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *davidm71*: I wouldnt mess with 3rd Party SATA controllers firmware, Sometimes when you update the module it doesnt work because the Chip itself needs to be flashed to be updated.


Too late.. I went ahead and updated like half dozen rom modules on my P8Z68-Deluxe 3603 (Gen1) bios.

Here are the changes:

Realtek Network Device: 10EC-8168 from ver 2.38 to ver 2.52
Jmicron Sata Device: 197B_2362 from ver 1.07.23 to 1.07.28
Marvel Sata Device: 1B4B-9130 from ver 1.0.0.1031 to ver 1.0.0.1033
Intel HD2000 Device: 8086-102 from ver 2124 to ver 2143
Intel GB Network Device: 8086-1503 from ver 1.3.72 to ver 1.3.95
intel Raid Controller Set to: 11.6.0.1702 (Trim enabled)

Also includes Apple Powermanagement fix for booting OSX...

So far had a successful flash and booted into windows just fine. My Marvel raid array still is working fine. Network controller of course is working fine (only tested one but both show up on device manager). If anyone has a Z68 Deluxe feel free to try it out. Advise caution using it though. If only we could add Virtu MVP license in there it would be awesome...

Thanks.

PS: Special thanks to Astrotweak's work as his board was similar enough to take that leap.


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Ramon*: Intel Recommends a 32k stripe for SSD's, Prior to the 11.x.x.x OROM they Recommended a 16k stripe size.


Is that so? Hard to contradict Intel themselves, I'm sure sure they have some hard data to back this up. Just curious, did you ever made the test yourselves? I would be curious to know the difference in benchmark from 32 KB to 128KB stripe. Maybe SSD are different than HDD in that respect. I did test stripe size back in the days with my WD raptor 36GB 10K RPM RAID 0 setup and found the best balance was around the average file size. In enterprise grade RAID controller, stripe size range is much wider. You can choose from 8 KB all the way up to 1024 KB depending on the work load!

By any chance, do you have the link source for Intel 32 KB stripe size recommendation? I would like to read to whole white paper if available.

Thanks!


----------



## Ramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Too late.. I went ahead and updated like half dozen rom modules on my P8Z68-Deluxe 3603 (Gen1)


Wow, I think I would pay money to get all the latest firmware on my board. This is amazing! If you happen to lay your hand on an Asrock Extrme4 GEN3 BIOS one day and feel the moding rage calling... please let me know! LOL!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramon*
> 
> Wow, I think I would pay money to get all the latest firmware on my board. This is amazing! If you happen to lay your hand on an Asrock Extrme4 GEN3 BIOS one day and feel the moding rage calling... please let me know! LOL!


Its not that hard to do. Just takes a lot of patience and care. I would help out but there are other guys more experienced than me like Fernando and others that could help you out. Thing is I would have no way to verify that it worked. Not only that some bios have checks in them and I would feel aweful if yours got bricked. I would go to Win-Lite's site and read about updating the rom modules and start on something small that you wouldn't care broke like a jmb controller that you could always flash back to original version. Its addictive I'll tell you. Fun too!


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Too late.. I went ahead and updated like half dozen rom modules on my P8Z68-Deluxe 3603 (Gen1) bios.
> Here are the changes:
> Realtek Network Device: 10EC-8168 from ver 2.38 to ver 2.52
> Jmicron Sata Device: 197B_2362 from ver 1.07.23 to 1.07.28
> Marvel Sata Device: 1B4B-9130 from ver 1.0.0.1031 to ver 1.0.0.1033
> Intel HD2000 Device: 8086-102 from ver 2124 to ver 2143
> Intel GB Network Device: 8086-1503 from ver 1.3.72 to ver 1.3.95
> intel Raid Controller Set to: 11.6.0.1702 (Trim enabled)
> Also includes Apple Powermanagement fix for booting OSX...
> So far had a successful flash and booted into windows just fine. My Marvel raid array still is working fine. Network controller of course is working fine (only tested one but both show up on device manager). If anyone has a Z68 Deluxe feel free to try it out. Advise caution using it though. If only we could add Virtu MVP license in there it would be awesome...
> Thanks.
> PS: Special thanks to Astrotweak's work as his board was similar enough to take that leap.


May you post a guide or link the one you followed to apply those updates? Together with the page where you found the updated roms


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> May you post a guide or link the one you followed to apply those updates? Together with the page where you found the updated roms


Just go to Win-Lite.de and check out the english guides on bios modding. They have a bunch of collected rom modules there. Also like I said I ripped a couple modules from OC member known as Astrotweak from his modded Z68-V Pro board. Googled around for the others and used MMTOOL 4.5 to do the updates.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Just go to Win-Lite.de and check out the english guides on bios modding. They have a bunch of collected rom modules there. Also like I said I ripped a couple modules from OC member known as Astrotweak from his modded Z68-V Pro board. Googled around for the others and used MMTOOL 4.5 to do the updates.


Thanks, I'll check out and ask later for some help, should I need it


----------



## guido1993

Done! I modded myself the Marvell rom, the Intel LAN rom, the JMicron rom and obviuosly enough the Intel OROM. Flashed and everything is allright









(P8P67 Deluxe. Should anyone want the modded bios I made, just ask!)


----------



## v2612cat

Asus P8Z77-V LX with BIOS 1502 Please if it is possible add OROM.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LX/P8Z77-V-LX-ASUS-1502.zip

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V-LX BIOS 1502_


----------



## v2612cat

HELP


----------



## saura

Can I be cheeky and ask if anyone would know by looking at the BIOS for the Asrock Z68 (non gen3) whether it supports the Xeon E3-1230V2 cpu ?

The gen3 version supports it but I'm not sure about the old vanilla version

All the best


----------



## ucode

If the XEON family ID is the same as IVB, 306A9, then as long as your BIOS supports IVB (3770k..) I think you should be okay.


----------



## saura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> If the XEON family ID is the same as IVB, 306A9, then as long as your BIOS supports IVB (3770k..) I think you should be okay.


Yeah this is the damn problem....

The download page 'indicates' ivy support but the cpu support page begs to differ - CRAZY









I've got the feeling that it is supported but is omitted as the board doesn't have pci-e 3x support. Just looking for verification


----------



## ucode

2.20 has IVB support.


----------



## guido1993

As I have received some requests for this, I am posting here the modded BIOS for P8P67 Deluxe B3 I made (and already tested on my own board) with the following updated ROMS:

Realtek Network Device: 2.52
Jmicron Sata Device: 1.07.28
Marvel Sata Device: 1.0.0.1033
Intel GB Network Device: 1.3.95
Intel Raid Controller Set to: 11.6.0.1702 (Trim Enabled, as already done by garikfox)

Download link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cj6j5pt7o5n6kyx/P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3602.ROM

@garikfox: Maybe you could upload it on your FTP server, should you consider it a good thing to do


----------



## garikfox

*v2612cat*: Read my first post


----------



## Greg.m

Hi garifox









Could you - when you have time - update the new p8z77-ws 3302 bios?

Here is the link:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-WS/BIOS/P8Z77-WS-ASUS-3302.zip


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-WS BIOS 3302_


----------



## Greg.m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASUS BIOS
> _-- P8Z77-WS BIOS 3302_


Thank you soooo much mate, you are the best








Many rep+


----------



## Fernando 1

@ guido1993:
Thanks for uploading the BIOS with the updated ROM modules.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Marvel Sata Device: 1.0.0.1033


Did you update the Marvell 91xx firmware and the bootloader too?
If yes, where can I find them within the BIOS, which has been modified?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ guido1993:
> Thanks for uploading the BIOS with the updated ROM modules.
> Did you update the Marvell 91xx firmware and the bootloader too?
> If yes, where can I find them within the BIOS, which has been modified?


Here should be the link for what you are asking:

www.mediafire.com/file/ldqx75arqmioklx/Marvell_SATA3_ROM_1.0.1.0025.rar

I didn't update that one, I just noticed it :>


----------



## SMK

are gigabytes p67 bios' compatible?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Here should be the link for what you are asking: www.mediafire.com/file/ldqx75arqmioklx/Marvell_SATA3_ROM_1.0.1.0025.rar


Thanks for the link, which contains the Marvell_91xx_SATA3_ROM and the Marvell 91xx BIOS_v1.0.1.0025 as 131 KB sized file. I am offering the same file >here<.</a>
Quote:


> I didn't update that one, I just noticed it :>


So you updated just the Marvell 91xx ROM module without updating anything else regarding Marvell? Did you verify, that the Marvell SATA3 Controller really works?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Thanks for the link, which contains the Marvell_91xx_SATA3_ROM and the Marvell 91xx BIOS_v1.0.1.0025 as 131 KB sized file. I am offering the same file here.
> So you updated just the Marvell 91xx ROM module without updating anything else regarding Marvell? Did you verify, that the Marvell SATA3 Controller really works?


Absolutely! I have an optical drive on it and it's currently working with no issues at all


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> As I have received some requests for this, I am posting here the modded BIOS for P8P67 Deluxe B3 I made (and already tested on my own board) with the following updated ROMS:
> Realtek Network Device: 2.52
> Jmicron Sata Device: 1.07.28
> Marvel Sata Device: 1.0.0.1033
> Intel GB Network Device: 1.3.95
> Intel Raid Controller Set to: 11.6.0.1702 (Trim Enabled, as already done by garikfox)
> Download link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cj6j5pt7o5n6kyx/P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3602.ROM
> @garikfox: Maybe you could upload it on your FTP server, should you consider it a good thing to do


That's great.

Is OSX Fix too on that bios or you made just for you ? If no - would you mind to share it also.
Slic 2.1 are also welcome ... LOL

Btw, have you guys checked if this mobo also have all the features of WOL / WOW ? - I can resume from sleep on windows 7 and my asus router, but cannot remot power it from "begin / start" others cheap mobos does have this kind of feature.

Thx


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Absolutely! I have an optical drive on it and it's currently working with no issues at all


That is interesting.
Are you sure, that the onboard Marvell SATA Controller is running in AHCI mode and using the updated Marvell 91xx AHCI ROM? Do you get a Marvell AHCI OROM popup while booting?
Please check the Marvell Storage Controller settings within the BIOS section "Onboard Devices Configuration": Have the Marvell Storage Controller and Marvell Storage OPROM been set to "Enabled"?


----------



## chriss745

I used garifox's modded BIOS with TRIM on my z68 mobo with Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 and TRIM worked fine in a RAID-0 array. Yesterday I upgraded RST to 11.7.0.1013 and I realized the TRIM is not working anymore. I uninstalled 11.7.0.1013 and installed back 11.6.0.1030, but TRIM is still not working. I haven't touched the BIOS.

Do you have any idea?


----------



## Deo Domuique

Guys... wait! Is there now firmware update for Realtek LAN controllers? My M/B is using the 8111E, how can I see what version I'm currently on etc? What's that update "Realtek Network Device from 2.38 to 2.52"?

Unless I misunderstood here... Thank you anyway!


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> I used garifox's modded BIOS with TRIM on my z68 mobo with Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 and TRIM worked fine in a RAID-0 array. Yesterday I upgraded RST to 11.7.0.1013 and I realized the TRIM is not working anymore. I uninstalled 11.7.0.1013 and installed back 11.6.0.1030, but TRIM is still not working. I haven't touched the BIOS.
> Do you have any idea?


Try RST v11.6.2.1002


----------



## davidm71

Speaking of custom bios mods anyone try customizing your boot logo? I'm about to try using the amilogo tool. Weird that now these modern roms are using jpg format. With the tool I was able to extract the original logo at a size just under 30k and use photoshop to create a custom 1024x768 logo with my contact info engraved into it just in case of theft. Logo looks really cool. Took the default apple boot logo and enhanced it with chisel effects and lens flare. Going to try to flash it up after work if i had more time. Would have called in sick if I could! Can't wait!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> Guys... wait! Is there now firmware update for Realtek LAN controllers? My M/B is using the 8111E, how can I see what version I'm currently on etc? What's that update "Realtek Network Device from 2.38 to 2.52"?
> Unless I misunderstood here... Thank you anyway!


Yeah there is a new update on the Realtek site. I believe it's tucked into a dos installer but the rom is in a sub folder and can be patched in using mmtool..


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is interesting.
> Are you sure, that the onboard Marvell SATA Controller is running in AHCI mode and using the updated Marvell 91xx AHCI ROM? Do you get a Marvell AHCI OROM popup while booting?
> Please check the Marvell Storage Controller settings within the BIOS section "Onboard Devices Configuration": Have the Marvell Storage Controller and Marvell Storage OPROM been set to "Enabled"?


I indeed get the popup on boot







And it reports the plugged in Optical Drive. Marvell is running in AHCI and I can correctly access it's configuration panel during boot, pressing CTRL+M (hope I remember the right hotkey).


----------



## davidm71

About Splash logo modding on the Asus Z68 Deluxe. I experimented with a number of jpg images of various sizes and had no problem inserting (NOT FLASHING) jpgs from 30kb - 1300kb size. Even with the 1300kb image the rom file was still 8192 kb large but I didn't want to risk going with even a 130 kb file size I saw in another bios for a motherboard from another vendor. Thought there must have been a reason Asus processed they're splash image to 29kb. So I used the AMI ChangeLogo utility and had success updating the splash image though it doesn't stay on for long before the OS loads but cool non the less. Really personalizes your machine. Recommend this as a fun mod others should try!

My logo:


----------



## garikfox

Apple, Hehee


----------



## Deo Domuique

Garik, I placed the 3602 BIOS I got from you on MMTool, I replaced Realtek OPROM 2.38 with 2.52, along with Marvell 91xx AHCI ROM 1029 to 1033 ( x4 ) and I flashed it with AI Suite II within Windows.

Is there any way to check whether everything has been properly updated?


----------



## garikfox

The Realtek OROM is only for BOOT LAN, you wont see the version unless you use that feature.

As for the Marvell doesnt it have a splash screen that comes up ? If it doesnt go into Device Manager and click properties on the Marvell Controller and on the far right tab pick Details, Then choose Hardware Ids, It should list the OROM version


----------



## TooYellow

I've got a silly question. Since there seems to be a problem with Win 8 RAID and TRIM, can I boot Windows 7 from another drive and TRIM the RAID from there? I've got Win 7 installed on another drive anyway for some other testing. I dont see an issue accessing the RAID from another boot. But will it TRIM?

My setup is:
ASUS P8P57 Pro: 3602 BIOS modded by garikfox

Windows 8 booting from 2x Agility 3 240GB in RAID 0

Windows 7 booting from a separate 500GB HDD

If I boot from Windows 7, install the latest RST, will it TRIM my RAID?

note: i've already gone through many of the trouble shooting and verification steps in this forum. Like many others, Win 8 doesnt trim for me.

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

I dont see a way how Win7 can TRIM it, Win8 is the one with the Optimize Utility


----------



## TooYellow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I dont see a way how Win7 can TRIM it, Win8 is the one with the Optimize Utility


But you don't necessarily need to run the utility for TRIM to work, no? Otherwise how are all the other folks here with Win 7 achieving TRIM on their arrays?


----------



## chriss745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Try RST v11.6.2.1002


Thanks, yes, that helped, installing v11.6.2.1002 did bring me back the TRIM.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> I used garifox's modded BIOS with TRIM on my z68 mobo with Intel RST 11.6.0.1030 and TRIM worked fine in a RAID-0 array. Yesterday I upgraded RST to 11.7.0.1013 and I realized the TRIM is not working anymore. I uninstalled 11.7.0.1013 and installed back 11.6.0.1030, but TRIM is still not working. I haven't touched the BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chriss745*
> 
> Thanks, yes, that helped, installing v11.6.2.1002 did bring me back the TRIM.


These driver related differences regarding TRIM support are not easy to understand.
TRIM should either work with all 3 Intel RST(e) driver versions (11.6.0.1030, 11.6.2.1002 and v11.7.0.1013) or with none of them.


----------



## davidm71

Now that I have 11.6.0.1702 raid rom installed I can't get my Windows 7 DVD to install on a freshly created array despite the f6 floppy usb raid drivers. Got a 0x08030001 error before the Windows setup program could take its first step. Had to reinstall an old back up using Acronis. In the future do I need a more recent copy of Windows 7?

Thanks.


----------



## askkai

Hey garikfox,

It's glad to know you could integrate the latest Intel RAID OROM to Z68/P67, however, I am currently using AsRock P67 extreme 6, which equipped with P67 chipset, and couldn't find the mod rom on that FTP. Is it possible to support Raid-0 with trim? Coz I am upgrading my system to SSD, and want to keep the Raid-0 volume and add a single Plextor M5P as master volume. Please could you help to work out the mod rom for P67 extreme 6?

Many thanks!

askkai


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askkai*
> 
> Hey garikfox,
> It's glad to know you could integrate the latest Intel RAID OROM to Z68/P67, however, I am currently using AsRock P67 extreme 6, which equipped with P67 chipset, and couldn't find the mod rom on that FTP. Is it possible to support Raid-0 with trim? Coz I am upgrading my system to SSD, and want to keep the Raid-0 volume and add a single Plextor M5P as master volume. Please could you help to work out the mod rom for P67 extreme 6?
> Many thanks!
> askkai


As long as the SSD is not in a RAID array even with the controller set to RAID, the controller will still be able to send TRIM commands to the SSD. It's basically operating within AHCI speicfications regardless if the controller is set to RAID and you have other arrays present.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askkai*
> 
> Hey garikfox,
> It's glad to know you could integrate the latest Intel RAID OROM to Z68/P67, however, I am currently using AsRock P67 extreme 6, which equipped with P67 chipset, and couldn't find the mod rom on that FTP. Is it possible to support Raid-0 with trim? Coz I am upgrading my system to SSD, and want to keep the Raid-0 volume and add a single Plextor M5P as master volume. Please could you help to work out the mod rom for P67 extreme 6?
> Many thanks!
> askkai


As long as the SSD is not in a RAID array even with the controller set to RAID, the controller will still be able to send TRIM commands to the SSD. It's basically operating within AHCI speicfications regardless if the controller is set to RAID and you have other arrays present.


----------



## garikfox

*askkai*: Yeah, what *Aznboy1993* said is correct

I didnt add the ASRock P67's because most if not all just have the Windows BIOS flash and I cant extract the BIOS from that windows executable.

I'f you can get a hold of the actual ROM file I will modify it


----------



## ucode

garikfox, while the AsRock downloads may appear as only for Windows i.e. AsRock P67 Extreme6 BIOS v2.10 from USA

ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme6(2.10)WIN.zip

AFAIK you should be be able to get just the ROM image by replacing WIN with ROM i.e.

ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme6(2.10)ROM.zip

HH.


----------



## Ramon

Maybe that's what you are looking for:

http://www.bergfiles.com/i/bf612d3eaeh32i0#


----------



## garikfox

Ok great thanks guys


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- P67 Extreme6 BIOS 2.10 (TRIM OROM)_


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone has had trouble installing windows 7 fresh from cd onto a newly created raid array one made with 11.6.0.1702? I tried a few days ago and could not due to windows setup throwing an error even with f6 drivers presented on a USB key. Maybe my Windows 7 DVD is too old?

Note: Was able to restore an older backup instead using acronis.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi,
> Was wondering if anyone has had trouble installing windows 7 fresh from cd onto a newly created raid array one made with 11.6.0.1702?


Why do you think, that the Win7 installation failure has anything to do with this thread?


----------



## davidm71

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Why do you think, that the Win7 installation failure has anything to do with this thread?


Because I wasn't sure if the new orom is to blame or because my install DVD is too old or a combination of both. If so something to be aware of dont you think?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Because I wasn't sure if the new orom is to blame or because my install DVD is too old or a combination of both. If so something to be aware of dont you think?


No, it seems to me, that your old DVD has gotten a scratch or something like this, which is nothing extraordinary regarding this sort of data medium.
If the new Intel RAID ROM would have induced the Win7 installation failure, you wouldn't have been able to successfully restore the Win7 partition.


----------



## davidm71

No it's not a scratch as I first tried doing the installation with a 32 bit install DVD then when that didn't work I tried the 64 bit install DVD. I used the latest raid driver placed on a USB key. That raid driver loaded successfully but right after when it tried to write to the raid array it threw an error like 0x08005000 (don't remember actual number). Note this was a raid 0 two drive array with two intel 520 ssds. Curious that Acronis had no issues restoring an old backup to the array.


----------



## askkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> As long as the SSD is not in a RAID array even with the controller set to RAID, the controller will still be able to send TRIM commands to the SSD. It's basically operating within AHCI speicfications regardless if the controller is set to RAID and you have other arrays present.


Thanks, Aznboy1993! Then I just need to plug the new SSD to go, with the ability of TRIM, and don't need make backup to external device and demount the RAID array. Save a lot of time!


----------



## askkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *askkai*: Yeah, what *Aznboy1993* said is correct
> I didnt add the ASRock P67's because most if not all just have the Windows BIOS flash and I cant extract the BIOS from that windows executable.
> I'f you can get a hold of the actual ROM file I will modify it


You act so quick that make the mod rom for Asrock P67 extreme6. As I said, I just grab a single SSD that need TRIM commands, but SSD RAID-0. Anyway, I think it does help bros who own this board to form RAID-0 TRIM. Next time I should better buy a AS_S board, haha! Thanks garikfox!


----------



## askkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> garikfox, while the AsRock downloads may appear as only for Windows i.e. AsRock P67 Extreme6 BIOS v2.10 from USA
> ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme6(2.10)WIN.zip
> AFAIK you should be be able to get just the ROM image by replacing WIN with ROM i.e.
> ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme6(2.10)ROM.zip
> HH.


Yup~ I tried and couldn't find the option to save BIOS as file, so you found the way to download the original ROM and integrated to the Windows execute. Thanks, ucode!


----------



## badms

Hi Guys,

I have an asus p9x79 (non pro etc) . Am wondering if anyone can confirm that with the latest Raid Orom this board can run raid WITH Trim support?

I have not been able to find any information that confirms it either way.

Would be interested in trying a modified bios with latest Orom.

Would someone mind modding the bios and making it available.?

Looking forward to experimenting.

Thanks







Merry Christmas

Brad


----------



## SMK

Hey garik, on the ftp you've got Gigabyte Z68 and Z77 bios files, whats the story on Gigabyte P67 bios'? Are they not compatible or do I need to send you a rom?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah the Gigabyte P67's dont use AMI BIOS, to mod those you have to use CBROM and I hate using it because its so risky. If one of the sensitive modules gets messsed up it can brick the motherboard.


----------



## garikfox

*badms*: Im not sure if the X79's can use the new OROM, I think Fernando would know though


----------



## mkimbro

Garik

Sorry to be a pain.. I am in need of assistants on the ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe bios with the modd raid update 11.6.0.1702.(1709) Bios

I downloaded the file from your ftp server, but when I go to update the bios on the motherboard, it comes up with the security verification failed.

I tried to use the bios renamer updater and, I tried just using the file you have, and I get the same issue. Security Verification failed.

I am trying to update raid rom on this motherboard

Any assistants on this would greatly be appreciated.

Thank You
mkimbro


----------



## garikfox

With the ASUS Z77 boards you have to use the USB-Flashback feature to flash a mod BIOS. You'll have to goto the ASUS website on how to use the flashback feature since I've never used it before.


----------



## mkimbro

Garik,

Thank you very much, for your assistance, I do appreciate this.

The information you gave me on USB-Flashback helped, and it workout great. Was able to update the raid - rom with your file.
.
















Thanks again
mkimbro


----------



## garikfox

Awesome


----------



## garikfox

Notice: Server will be down Jan 5th from 2:00 AM to 8:00 AM PST


----------



## fredless

Any chance of getting the ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 on the supported list?

Latest BIOS here: ftp://asrock.cn/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3(2.10)ROM.zip


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock BIOS

_-- P67 Extreme4 Gen3 BIOS 2.10 (TRIM OROM)_


----------



## fredless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASRock BIOS
> _-- P67 Extreme4 Gen3 BIOS 2.10 (TRIM OROM)_


Thanks, will test later this week and post results back here.


----------



## garikfox

Notice: Due to technical reasons I had to close down the server, I will put up as many BIOS's as I can on the first page


----------



## fredless

is your FTP offline? thoosa.no-ip.org is resolving to 98.165.145.73 from my location right now, but an FTP server not responding at that IP. I know I was able to reach you a few days back...

_EDIT: nevermind, for some reason I didn't see your last post before I posted this question, I just grabbed the last ASRock build you made at my request for the 1st post..._


----------



## N3ST

Hello Everyone, I am new on this forum and I would like to thanks Garikfox for all the modded bios.

I would like to know if it is possible for you to mod the P8z77-v pro bios 1616 and 1015, the bios 1708 is unfortunately unstable (I am not overclocking and I am experiencing BSOD before this bios my system was rock stable).

Thank you in avance.

edit:
After several check I can confirm that the 1708 is totaly uninstable, the bios cannot save any changes, make the computer reboot and reactivate the onboard device that I disable in the bios.
A lot of user are experiencing the same issue.


----------



## hapanowicz

I am desperate to mod my ASUS P5E 1201 bios with Inter RST ver 8.9.0.1023 to 10.6. Version 7.5.0.1017 is preventing me from installing a functional PCI SATA add on card. Please advise how I can get this ROM so I can modify the 1201 bios. Ron
[email protected]


----------



## hapanowicz

Could you please make one for the AUS P5E ICH9R based motherboard.
I believe the Intel ROM must be pre 10.6 for this chipset. My current version 7.5.0.1017 is bad and prevents any of my SATA add on cards from working.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## garikfox

*hapanowicz*: Here you go









P5E BIOS 1201 with RAID OROM 8.9.0.1023

P5E-ASUS-1201.zip 1280k .zip file


----------



## garikfox

*N3ST*: I added 1616 to the first post for you


----------



## cybersm

Hello. ABout P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3603_TRIM.zip

Does it already come with those:

Updated OpRoms:

* Intel LAN Rom was updated from 1.3.72 build 89 to 1.3.95 build 91.
* Intel Raid Rom was updated to support TRIM properly from 10.8.0.1303 to 11.6.0.1702.
* Intel VGA Rom was updated from 2124 to 2143.
* Jmicron Rom was updated from 1.07.23 to 1.07.28.
* Marvell Esata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1022 to 1.0.0.1033.
* Marvell Sata Rom was updated from 1.0.0.1029 to 1.0.0.1033.??

I already have 3603 installed modded by astrotweak and updated with the latest MEI and USB 3.0 firmware as well.
PS: I have a SSD working but not in RAID


----------



## garikfox

My BIOS's just contain the updated RAID OROM thats it.

Since your not using RAID theres no need to use it


----------



## wuwi

Hi the ASUS P8Z77-v Deluxe got a bios update too today version 1805.
Could we get an updated version please. Also is it necesary to reinstall windows everytime or could you make an image, remake the RAID and copy the image back?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah you could probably copy the image back, But if it were me I'd do a clean install with a newly created array


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 1805
-- P8Z77-V DELUXE BIOS 1805
-- SABERTOOTH Z77 BIOS 1805_


----------



## cybersm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> My BIOS's just contain the updated RAID OROM thats it.
> 
> Since your not using RAID theres no need to use it


I use raid but with HDDs not SSDs. The SSD is only one for the system.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah you could probably copy the image back, But if it were me I'd do a clean install with a newly created array


Quoting you on a random post to thank you about the tip on the 32k cluster size for my raid 5 array that works together with my SSD









It works very well, much better than before, thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> My BIOS's just contain the updated RAID OROM thats it.
> 
> Since your not using RAID theres no need to use it


Are those OROMs easily updated by the user though?

How do you update the LAN, VGA, and JMicron OROMs?


----------



## garikfox

Its easy you just choose the .bin under replace tab then choose the Device ID and click replace its very easy to do


----------



## Fraizer

hello dear garikfox (happy new year !!! ^^)

we have a new bios for Asus Maximus V Gene: the version 1604

the link :

http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#download

thank you ^^


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Its easy you just choose the .bin under replace tab then choose the Device ID and click replace its very easy to do


Are there no software to do that like the ME firmware update and Gbe firmware update from Intel?


----------



## Aznboy1993

A plethora of new Asus Z77 BIOSes!









1/10:
Added BIOS 1805 for P8Z77-M PRO.
Added BIOS 1805 for P8Z77-V.
Added BIOS 1805 for P8Z77-V PRO.
Added BIOS 1805 for P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT.
Added BIOS 1805 for P8Z77-V DELUXE.
Added BIOS 1805 for SABERTOOTH Z77.
Added BIOS 1604 for MAXIMUS V GENE.
Added BIOS 1604 for MAXIMUS V FORMULA.
Added BIOS 1604 for MAXIMUS V EXTREME.

Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-10# (BIOS links embedded in the thread)

I have a MVG, I would really love it if you could update that one in particular (and the other ones too)! Ktnksbye!


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: Nope, its the modules in the BIOS that are updated using MMTool Aptio


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kevindd992002*: Nope, its the modules in the BIOS that are updated using MMTool Aptio


Yeah but the Gbe firm is the same as the LAN OROM right? And there is an Intel Gbe firmware utility.


----------



## garikfox

Yes, Intel NIC you can update with the firmware utility but I wouldnt use it, theres no need for a new LAN OROM its just for LAN BOOT, No one uses that feature.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASUS BIOS

_-- P8Z77-V BIOS 1805
-- P8Z77-M PRO BIOS 1805
-- P8Z77-V PRO THUNDERBOLT BIOS 1805
-- MAXIMUS V GENE BIOS 1604
-- MAXIMUS V FORMULA BIOS 1604
-- MAXIMUS V EXTREME BIOS 1604_


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes, Intel NIC you can update with the firmware utility but I wouldnt use it, theres no need for a new LAN OROM its just for LAN BOOT, No one uses that feature.


Why did Coderush say that that is not an OROM per se, it's actually a firmware that is not in the BIOS region.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah im pretty sure theres two for the Intel NIC the firmware and then the actual OROM, I wouldnt update the firmware on it because its not a utility from the board manufacturer. And I wouldnt update the OROM because theres no need too the OROM is for LAN BOOT and no one uses that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah im pretty sure theres two for the Intel NIC the firmware and then the actual OROM, I wouldnt update the firmware on it because its not a utility from the board manufacturer. And I wouldnt update the OROM because theres no need too the OROM is for LAN BOOT and no one uses that.


But I was able to update already my ASUS board with that Intel firmware utility without any problems.


----------



## sarcofogus

Any chance you could do Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe?

EDIT, nevermind - I created it









P8Z77ID.zip 4304k .zip file


----------



## garikfox

Hehee, good job, sorry I was slow


----------



## garikfox

*kevindd992002*: Thats fine, I'm just picky about that sort of stuff, I myself wouldnt do that unless the utility came from MSI ASUS etc.


----------



## danielcascales

Good morning from Spain,
I write for comment one thing that is in my head since yesterday.
I have a P8Z77-V Pro, with Windows 8 Pro x64 installed (UEFI - GPT), with Secure Boot enabled and CSM disabled, that's full EFI.
I'm thinking in a RAID 0 with 2 SSD, but I read the Intel RAID Optiom ROM is Legacy, not UEFI. Then read that Intel is updating their Desktop Board 7 Series BIOS (UEFI) for support RAID with CSM disabled.

On the other hand, read that you are modding BIOS (UEFI) to replace Intel RAID Option ROM from 11.0 (in the case of my board) to 11.6, but in the CSCORE module, so I guess it doesn't work if I disable CSM (needed for Secure Boot, and Ultra Fast Boot).

Moreover, I see an ASUS update for the P8Z77-M Pro BIOS, 1805, in the changelog (2. Added SB RAID UEFI driver (11.6.0.1702)), I took a look with MMTool to 1805 BIOS for P8Z77-V Pro and P8Z77M-Pro, I found that both have CSMCORE, but I can't identify the RAID UEFI on other module in P8Z77-M Pro BIOS (That's the first time I open MMTool).

At last, my question:
any of you, more experienced in BIOS modding, can tell my if I was right in my assumptions, and can take a look the -M Pro 1805 BIOS, and tell if UEFI RAID Driver is present, and can be exported to other BIOS?

Many thanks in advance, for the answers, and for read entire this tirade.


----------



## error-id10t

The RAID OROM works in UEFI mode just fine. When you disable CSM one thing happens - your OROM is now version 11.5.0.1582. If you go back and re-enable CSM the OROM is back to 11.6.x. I run RAID0 and neither has caused any issues, you can switch between either just fine.

clarity edit: you're not manually editing them, that version change is what happens when you disable/enable CSM.


----------



## ucode

Hi danielcascales, UEFI RST drivers have been around for some time and while it should be easy enough to replace I am not sure what effect there will be if using secure boot, do you have some reason to have secure boot enabled?

Did try with RAID EFI RST driver 11.5.0.1582 on my P67 but seems like the tech is still young (buggy) but maybe that is just because of the p67 BIOS, idk.


Would be easier if you provided links to those BIOS you would like checked


----------



## danielcascales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The RAID OROM works in UEFI mode just fine. When you disable CSM one thing happens - your OROM is now version 11.5.0.1582. If you go back and re-enable CSM the OROM is back to 11.6.x. I run RAID0 and neither has caused any issues, you can switch between either just fine.
> 
> clarity edit: you're not manually editing them, that version change is what happens when you disable/enable CSM.


Thanks for you answer,
but, it doesn't happen with stock UEFI, for this behaviour, I have to mod the UEFI with 11.6 OpROM? 11.5 UEFI OpROM supports TRIM on RAID 0 SSD?
Many thanks again.


----------



## danielcascales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Hi danielcascales, UEFI RST drivers have been around for some time and while it should be easy enough to replace I am not sure what effect there will be if using secure boot, do you have some reason to have secure boot enabled?
> 
> Did try with RAID EFI RST driver 11.5.0.1582 on my P67 but seems like the tech is still young (buggy) but maybe that is just because of the p67 BIOS, idk.
> 
> 
> Would be easier if you provided links to those BIOS you would like checked


Wow, are you creating/editing RAID under de UEFI instead of Ctrl + I Intel interface?

I want activate Secure Boot for two reasons: Security (no unsigned bootloader can boot), and speed (Ultra Fast Boot instead Fast Boot)
Secure Boot don't generate any special problem, but REQUIRES CSM disable, because with Secure Boot, no Legacy OpROM can boot, only UEFI Drivers.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-M_PRO/P8Z77-M-PRO-ASUS-1805.zip (P8Z77-M Pro, that is suppossed to have 11.6.0.1702 UEFI RAID Driver)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_PRO/P8Z77-V-PRO-ASUS-1805.zip (P8Z77-V Pro, mine, that only have 11.0.0.xxxx OpROM)

Many thanks again.


----------



## ucode

Both EFI are 11.5.0.1582, if you want 11.6 i think I have it somewhere or other.


----------



## danielcascales

Both? On P8Z77-V Pro BIOS too? I thought that ony have 11.0.0.xxxx Legacy, I check when arrive home.
The 11.5.0.1582 suppossed to support TRIM on SSD RAID, and it will be OK.
Then, the -M Pro BIOS Update, only have 11.6 Legacy and 11.5 UEFI?

Many thanks for your effort.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielcascales*
> 
> The 11.5.0.1582 suppossed to support TRIM on SSD RAID, and it will be OK.
> Then, the -M Pro BIOS Update, only have 11.6 Legacy and 11.5 UEFI?


I did not bother checking the legacy OROM's. Be aware these BIOS can be a real mess and just having something in there does not mean it is functional. The EFI RAID drivers although 64bit vs OROM 16bit, are similar in that the EFI should be modifiable much the same way as it's legacy cousin to bring trim to 6 series as well.


----------



## danielcascales

OK, many thanks for all that useful information.
When arrive home, in 2 hours, I disable CSM, and try to find the UEFI Intel Rapid Storage Technology item, and try to create and boot from a RAID with HDD, if it works, i'll buy a second SDD, and then, try if TRIM works on RAID (it should work, it's a Z77 board).
I'll post the results.
Ucode, your help has been invaluable.
Many thanks for error-id10t, too.


----------



## error-id10t

TRIM works just fine on your Z77 board.

Like earlier .. if you have or have inserted the 11.6.0.1702 OROM that's what runs in legacy mode. If you go into BIOS and disable CSM then it will show up as 11.5.0.1582.

Seeing as you're in this thread I assume you're using modded BIOS with the latest OROM - or have at least modded it yourself. I'm not sure why we're talking about EFI ROM this or that.

Above is what happens when you disable CSM.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm not sure why we're talking about EFI ROM this or that.



Someone might want the latest 11.6 EFI RAID driver instead of 11.5, which means a BIOS mod might be needed.
Someone might want to use the EFI RAID driver on an earlier board than Z77 and want RAID0 trim support, a BIOS mod would be needed.
Really though, you answered the OP's question well enough IMO and maybe had I seen your original answer before posting mine I would not have bothered posting, so sorry about that.

Some advantages of using the BIOS RAID EFI driver over legacy RAID OROM.

RAID utility in BIOS setup
64bit code vs 16bit code, faster execution?
Secure boot?
UltraFast Boot?
Some disadvantages

Need GPT
Bigger size
RSTe OS drivers needed? (RST drivers BSOD?)
Maybe there are advantages/disadvantages to be added/removed, I have not used it that much so can not comment on it very well.


----------



## error-id10t

I guess my question/point (that I didn't form correctly) was; is there a separate EFI OROM vs. Legacy OROM floating around anywhere? I've never seen them separated - it's obvious (though odd) that the 11.6.x OROM is not EFI capable seeing as it downgrades itself to 11.5.x automagically as soon as you disable CSM.

11.5.0.1582 is hybrid in that when it came out people could use it in legacy form also, similar to what some GPU vBIOS are, otherwise nobody could disable CSM completely to get the benefits you listed. Both OROMs work just fine with the 11.7 RST drivers.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I guess my question/point (that I didn't form correctly) was; is there a separate EFI OROM vs. Legacy OROM floating around anywhere?


Yes, they are separate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> it's obvious (though odd) that the 11.6.x OROM is not EFI capable seeing as it downgrades itself to 11.5.x automagically as soon as you disable CSM.


Your BIOS is actually switching to the EFI RAID driver when you disable CSM, the fact that it is 11.5 is not because of downgrading but because that is the version ASUS put in the BIOS, they could just as easily used the 11.6.0.1702 EFI driver, if they did that then you would have one legacy OROM ver 11.6.0.1702 and one EFI Driver (legacy OROM replacement) ver 11.6.0.1702.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 11.5.0.1582 is hybrid in that when it came out people could use it in legacy form also, similar to what some GPU vBIOS are


Sorry, not sure what you mean here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Both OROMs work just fine with the 11.7 RST drivers.


Yep, maybe my using RSTe / RST is not a good way to differentiate versions. RSTe in my case meaning versions from 11.5 and upwards (including 3.x) while RST meaning versions 11.2 and downwards (excluding 3.x). 11.5+ is IMO very similar to the real RSTe (3.x drivers). Unfortunately all 11 series are lumped under RST. Any suggestions to better differentiate between the two without being ambiguous by using RSTe and RST would be welcome.


----------



## error-id10t

In my case, ASUS has nothing to do with my OROMs because I check what they have updated and then update them myself before I update my BIOS (the latest 1805 BIOS is still full of old OROMs and old ME firmware). ASUS still remain at 11.2 for this on my board.

Now that said, there is something odd and I'm now thinking it's just a reporting problem. I've just modded my BIOS with both ROM versions: 11.0.0.1339 and 11.5.0.1347. Guess what it shows as the ROM version once you disable CSM or force UEFI driver for SATA .. version 11.5.0.1582.

How is that possible unless it's being reported incorrectly. This combined with the RST driver read-me file stating the below (add for those who can't bother reading back, even 11.6.0.1702 shows the above):

_RST OROM/UEFI version is 11.6.0.1702_

I can't see how there are 2 different ROMs floating around, unless you can show me?


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> In my case, ASUS has nothing to do with my OROMs because I check what they have updated and then update them myself


Ouch!, sounds like I hit a sensitive spot there lol.

I guess you only updated with legacy OROM's, not the EFI equivalent. If you're familiar with EFI BIOS then look for GUID 90c8d394-4e04-439c-ba55-2d8cfcb414ed, that should be your EFI RAID driver (11.5.0.1582).

I guess now you'll have one more thing you can update from ASUS lol.









Peace bro


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks for the above hint, I can find it there and have now spent few hours going through various BIOS files to see if anyone has it updated.

The Z68 don't have it, all of the Z77 boards I checked run this version and while X79 have the updated version, the string is satadriver11 with different GUID (there is a satadriver but that points to the old RSTe still).

I did try and put the satadriver11 into my BIOS, it does boot but complains it's not EFI capable anymore - assume it's because of the string/GUID mismatch/difference. Modding the ROM itself so it appears as satadriver fails due to size mismatch (well.. had to try).

I then tried to troll through the Intel BIOSes using Phoenix tool and found nothing useful from there either!

Thanks for picking up on this, hopefully someone else out there has found it and sees these posts and provides a link - updating is easy enough, finding it is the hard part!

+Rep for you.


----------



## ucode

Some of the latest Intel BIOS have it, DZ77GA-70K IIRC and some others. Which BIOS are you trying to update, do you have a link?


----------



## error-id10t

I now see that there's even a newer iGPU GOP. The one on my board is 2.0.34.106 while I can find at least 2.0.36.1019 (maybe also .1020). This being totally different from the iGPU vBIOS which I have updated already.

I'm trying to get these EFI versions to the Z77-V board. If you have the know-how to extract from the Intel BIOS I'm happy to check them out and test on my BIOS here. I'm failing to get any ROMs from the Intel boards, the output files don't seem to be included.


----------



## ucode

Okay, have to go but have rushed a EFI ROM and Sandy Gop to ya, hope they are what you want. I'll try to catch up in a week or so.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I now see that there's even a newer iGPU GOP. The one on my board is 2.0.34.106 while I can find at least 2.0.36.1019 (maybe also .1020). This being totally different from the iGPU vBIOS which I have updated already.
> 
> I'm trying to get these EFI versions to the Z77-V board. If you have the know-how to extract from the Intel BIOS I'm happy to check them out and test on my BIOS here. I'm failing to get any ROMs from the Intel boards, the output files don't seem to be included.


What's a GOP? How do you update the vBIOS of the iGPU?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Okay, have to go but have rushed a EFI ROM and Sandy Gop to ya, hope they are what you want. I'll try to catch up in a week or so.


Thanks very much! I've updated the EFI ROM and it works perfectly. Having some kind of an issue with the GOP as the drive/driver remained the same afterwards but I'll spent some more time on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's a GOP? How do you update the vBIOS of the iGPU?


Graphics Output Protocol used by EFI.

You can update the iGPU (legacy if that's what it should be called now as it's different from the GOP) using the latest driver release (Intel HD Graphics Driver 15.28.12.2932), they included the ZIP files in there for the firmware/bios update. Then you just use mmtool to update it as normal.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks very much! I've updated the EFI ROM and it works perfectly. Having some kind of an issue with the GOP as the drive/driver remained the same afterwards but I'll spent some more time on it.
> Graphics Output Protocol used by EFI.
> 
> You can update the iGPU (legacy if that's what it should be called now as it's different from the GOP) using the latest driver release (Intel HD Graphics Driver 15.28.12.2932), they included the ZIP files in there for the firmware/bios update. Then you just use mmtool to update it as normal.


Hmmm ok.

Can you post a summary of which OROM/firmwares are updatable for our boards? Things like ME, LAN OROM/firmware, etc.?


----------



## error-id10t

I think our boards are different but either way, these are what I update.

162 = SVGA BIOS = version 2158

1502 = Intel(R) Boot Agent GE= version 1.4.03

282a = Intel(R) RAID for SATA = version 11.6.0.1702 (and thanks to ucode, now the EFI to the same version using the satadriver string)

I don't use Asmedia so don't touch that anymore.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think our boards are different but either way, these are what I update.
> 
> 162 = SVGA BIOS = version 2158
> 
> 1502 = Intel(R) Boot Agent GE= version 1.4.03
> 
> 282a = Intel(R) RAID for SATA = version 11.6.0.1702 (and thanks to ucode, now the EFI to the same version using the satadriver string)
> 
> I don't use Asmedia so don't touch that anymore.


And how about ME firm?

Do you even use Intel Boot Agent?


----------



## error-id10t

I've seen your posts about the ME firmware and I'm fairly sure we're at the same level, including manually updating the Gbe version to 1.5 (if/when needed).

I don't use the boot agent but it takes 10 seconds to include so I just throw it in.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've seen your posts about the ME firmware and I'm fairly sure we're at the same level, including manually updating the Gbe version to 1.5 (if/when needed).
> 
> I don't use the boot agent but it takes 10 seconds to include so I just throw it in.


Right.

Are there any one-click exe programs to update the VGA BIOS? I'm not actually comfortable in using MMTool.


----------



## Br3ach

[Update: Ignore this - works fine! The problem was with my 16GB USB3 stick - using a 2GB USB 2.0 worked fine]

Hi,

Can you please check the ASUS Sabertooth Z77 file? I've renamed it to Z77ST.CAP and tried the USB Flashback procedure but at the end the light just stayed on and when I booted I was still with the old 1708 BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Right.
> 
> Are there any one-click exe programs to update the VGA BIOS? I'm not actually comfortable in using MMTool.


AFAIK, no.

That's why the OP created this thread I'm sure, to assist. I'm surprised at the effort he's made to update all the various BIOS files everytime they get updated - don't get me wrong, it's great - but if he started including all the other ROMs, that'd increase his work-load a fair amount. But now I'm putting words into his mouth which I don't want to.

But basically this is all you'd have to, I think there are better guides around but nothing beats trial and error. You can also pick the 'extract' button which then gives you the file from the BIOS itself (whichever you chose).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AFAIK, no.
> 
> That's why the OP created this thread I'm sure, to assist. I'm surprised at the effort he's made to update all the various BIOS files everytime they get updated - don't get me wrong, it's great - but if he started including all the other ROMs, that'd increase his work-load a fair amount. But now I'm putting words into his mouth which I don't want to.
> 
> But basically this is all you'd have to, I think there are better guides around but nothing beats trial and error. You can also pick the 'extract' button which then gives you the file from the BIOS itself (whichever you chose).


Ok. What happens if you update the VGA BIOS and LAN firmware though? The Intel LAN utility updates the firmware and not the OROM, right?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> I guess my question/point (that I didn't form correctly) was; is there a separate EFI OROM vs. Legacy OROM floating around anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thay are separate.
> Your BIOS is actually switching to the EFI RAID driver when you disable CSM.
Click to expand...

That is very interesting and lets me think about the following questions:

What happens, if you want to get Win8 installed in EFI mode onto an Intel RAID0 array after having disabled CSM?
Is it possible to create the array by using the EFI "SataDriver" module? If yes, how can you get access to it?
Or is it necessary resp. reasonable to create the array by using the LEGACY Intel RAID ROM Utility (Ctrl+I) *before* disabling CSM and starting the Win8 installation in EFI mode?
Thanks in advance!
Fernando


----------



## illium1121

P67_Extreme4_3_10_TRIM.zip 4110k .zip file i use them for my extreme 4 not gen 3 is this the wrong file I pm you just trying to figure out witch one it was because when i booted it nothing came up on the screen
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS&Model=P67%20Extreme4
thanks in advance


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is very interesting and lets me think about the following questions:
> 
> What happens, if you want to get Win8 installed in EFI mode onto an Intel RAID0 array after having disabled CSM?
> Is it possible to create the array by using the EFI "SataDriver" module? If yes, how can you get access to it?
> Or is it necessary resp. reasonable to create the array by using the LEGACY Intel RAID ROM Utility (Ctrl+I) *before* disabling CSM and starting the Win8 installation in EFI mode?
> Thanks in advance!
> Fernando


I'm not 100% sure I understood the question and I have not re-created the RAID array after changing the EFI driver to 11.6 but that said, once you disable CSM in the BIOS you get a new tab in the BIOS for RST which should allow you to perform it.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> once you disable CSM in the BIOS you get a new tab in the BIOS for RST which should allow you to perform it.


Thank you very much for answering my question. Since I didn't know about the additional EFI BIOS section named "Intel(R) Rapid Storage", I had no idea about how to create and to manage the Intel RAID settings in native EFI mode.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ ucode and error-id10t:
Meanwhile I was able to recreate the RAID0 array by using the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" tab of the UEFI BIOS and to get Win8 x64 properly installed in EFI mode onto the RAID0 array. The "System reserved" 350 MB sized partition, which is part of the array, is shown as active, that means it contains the boot sector and the GPT.
Nevertheless there are 2 problems to be solved:

It is impossible for me to disable CSM. As soon as I do it, I get the message "The current BIOS settings do not fully support the boot device. Click OK to enter the BIOS Setup."
Although I had unplugged my 2 TB HDD (with no OS, just Data) until the Win8 installation had been completed, the system has set the first partition of the HDD as "active" as soon as I reconnected the HDD.
Now I would like to know,
a) which BIOS settings are needed to fully support my RAID array as boot device and
b) why has the first partition of my DATA HDD has been set as bootable.
Any advice is much appreciated.
I am sorry about this rather OT discussion. If needed, it can be continued by PM.


----------



## mrgamer81

hi. Can you mod the new bios 2.60 for Asrock extreme 6.


----------



## garikfox

*mrgamer81*: Added


----------



## mrgamer81

thanks man, you rock!


----------



## kpo6969

FYI for any RAID systems (I wonder if it would help single ssd performance with using intel rst)

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2297599


----------



## error-id10t

Not sure why they keep saying it's ASROCK specific, ASUS has all of that which is what I run, it's a great video to show-case the performance though.


----------



## Chili195

Just wanted to say thanks, garikfox. I used the Sabertooth Z77 BIOS and it works great! Cheers.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Having some kind of an issue with the GOP


Did you get that sorted?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It is impossible for me to disable CSM. As soon as I do it, I get the message "The current BIOS settings do not fully support the boot device.


Sounds like something is not compatible with one or more of the BIOS drivers, maybe the graphics card. For that you could try the iGPU instead or maybe there are options in your BIOS to just set only the RAID to EFI driver, if that is all you are after, rather than totally disable CSM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Although I had unplugged my 2 TB HDD (with no OS, just Data) until the Win8 installation had been completed, the system has set the first partition of the HDD as "active" as soon as I reconnected the HDD.


Idk, have a read of this. Too many negatives for me personally to use the EFI driver when legacy still works so well and can still use GPT with it. Maybe when it has matured some more, but I will not be using it for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not sure why they keep saying it's ASROCK specific, ASUS has all of that which is what I run, it's a great video to show-case the performance though.


Well if it causes some competitiveness then maybe that is a good thing. Not sure what it is all about though, I have near the same BIOS post time as the Asrock using fast boot and UEFI BIOS RAID driver on W8 while I'm using 2 RAID 0 sets and a standalone on ASUS P67 with W7, no fast boot and legacy OROM. What does it prove exactly? BTW Asus has already incorporated RST UEFI driver into X79.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Did you get that sorted?


Yeap I know the reason, the version of that GOP is the same as what we have in the ASUS already. If there is a newer one, the method works - I'm fairly sure there is, though I'm still at the same point as earlier, I cannot get anything out of the Intel BIOS files (which is a PITA, it's the only one I can't read/access).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Well if it causes some competitiveness then maybe that is a good thing. Not sure what it is all about though, I have near the same BIOS post time as the Asrock using fast boot and UEFI BIOS RAID driver on W8 while I'm using 2 RAID 0 sets and a standalone on ASUS P67 with W7, no fast boot and legacy OROM. What does it prove exactly? BTW Asus has already incorporated RST UEFI driver into X79.


It's a great thing. Also, I see that at least 1 asrock Z77 board has it now too, shame they didn't update GOP at the same time.


----------



## ucode

Ah, so you are already using SNB 1019. If I run across something newer I'll let you know.


----------



## MaxOC

I just checked the P8Z68-V Pro BIOS and it is missing the "SataDriver" line so it is safe to assume that there is no EFI RAID support for this board (chipset?).


----------



## Fernando 1

There are some news regarding the TRIM in RAID0 feature of Intel's actual Intel RAID ROM modules v11.6.0.1702:

If users with an AMI UEFI BIOS mainboard install Windows 8 in clean "UEFI mode" (CSM Disabled), the Intel SATA RAID Controller uses a separate Intel RAID module named "SataDriver" and not the "LEGACY" Intel RAID Option ROM module, which is within the CSMCORE file of the AMI UEFI BIOSes. For details you may read this discussion: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1100].

Since the users ucode and error-id10t gave me access to the actual Intel EFI RAID ("SataDriver") module v11.6.0.1702, I have put it into the latest BIOS for my ASUS P8Z77-V and done a clean UEFI mode Win8 installation onto my Z77 RAID0 array. The result was amazing: Now I can boot into the RAID0 within a few seconds - no delay anymore, which was caused by the "LEGACY" Intel RAID ROM module.

Today I have done a deeper look with a Hex Editor into Intel's EFI RAID module ("SataDriver") v11.6.0.1702, which has an uncompressed size of 184 KB.
Result:
Similar to the "LEGACY" Intel RAID ROM module v11.6.0.1702 the EFI RAID module v11.6.0.1702 contains the exactly same hex codes, which are responsable for the TRIM in RAID0 feature. The only difference is, that these hex codes are within another Offset section.
After having realized this, it was no problem for me to modify the Intel EFI RAID module for users with an Intel 6-Series AMI UEFI BIOS mainboard, who want to install Windows 8 in EFI mode onto their RAID0 array.

The original and the modded Intel EFI RAID module v11.6.0.1702 can be downloaded from >here<.

Any feedback is much appreciated.

</a>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I just checked the P8Z68-V Pro BIOS and it is missing the "SataDriver" line so it is safe to assume that there is no EFI RAID support for this board (chipset?).


Probably yes. As long as there is no additional file named "SataDriver" with the GUID 80C8D394.... within your AMI UEFI BIOS, your Intel SATA RAID Controller will use the "LEGACY" Intel RAID ROM module, which is within the CSMCORE file.


----------



## FLCL

Hi Gari,

there's an Biosupdate for Asus P8P67-Le (ver.3702). Would you mod it, please?!


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

Could you get/make the OROM for:

ASRock FATAL1TY Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3

Or can I use one of the other bios for it?


----------



## IBlackIHIawk

Preferably V2.20 please


----------



## garikfox

*FLCL*: Sure, get me a download link, I cant get the BIOS at the ASUS site, there new site is jacked up


----------



## garikfox

*IBlackIHIawk*: Added


----------



## FLCL

I hate that new style on the asus website...just inscrutable....
BUT
I think that should work








http://www.asus.com/support/Download/1/39/P8P67%20LE/10/


----------



## garikfox

*FLCL*: Added


----------



## FLCL

Huuu THX


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I just checked the P8Z68-V Pro BIOS and it is missing the "SataDriver" line so it is safe to assume that there is no EFI RAID support for this board (chipset?).


The easiest way AFAIK to find out if you have anything similar under a different ROM name is to use the Phoenixtool which will create a dump directory of all the ROMs. Then you use a program (for example winhex) to scan all of those ROMs looking for text like SATA, RAID or EFI to see if any of them list an OROM version.

Take for example the Z68-V Gen3, it 'appears' to have an option for PCI ROM priority in the BIOS boot tab which shows at least Legacy (so in theory the other option is EFI but someone should be able to confirm easily enough). I've done the above method against the latest Z68-V Gen3 BIOS and didn't find anything - whole heap of EFI stuff but nothing related to the EFI RAID/AHCI OROM that I could see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Ah, so you are already using SNB 1019. If I run across something newer I'll let you know.


Ignore this, I had done something dumb. I just got playing again and checked, it's the correct version and updates successfully. Thanks again.


----------



## jeroompje

Fernando 1,

First let me thank you for your great contributions regarding the "trim on raid-0" issue.

Second,
Reading your remarks about new findings, i did not fully understand it.
But curious enough, i was wondering if i could gain any speed improvements on my current system:
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z with "default" modded 3603 bios running Windows 8
(according to Asus website it is an EFI board).

thanks in advance,
Jerome.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Reading your remarks about new findings, i did not fully understand it.
> But curious enough, i was wondering if i could gain any speed improvements on my current system:
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z with "default" modded 3603 bios running Windows 8
> (according to Asus website it is an EFI board).


Yes, but ASUS hasn't yet inserted an Intel EFI RAID module named "SataDriver" into the BIOS of your mainboard.
So you will no be able to get rid of the boot delay caused by the LEGACY Intel RAID ROM module, which is inside the CSMCORE file of the BIOS.


----------



## error-id10t

Well he can always insert the file in there himself and it'll create a pretty "satadrive" entry with the right GUID but would the BIOS still work and actually recognise it is another story.

With the Z77 it'd be a small risk to test out with the blind bios flash, not sure if Z68 have it.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well he can always insert the file in there himself and it'll create a pretty "satadrive" entry with the right GUID but would the BIOS still work and actually recognise it is another story.
> 
> With the Z77 it'd be a small risk to test out with the blind bios flash, not sure if Z68 have it.


`

how do i do that with mmtool?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> how do i do that with mmtool?


Here is the procedure (just successfully tested by me):

Download the original Intel EFI RAID module v11.6.0.1702 from here: http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702.7z
Copy the Aptio MMTool, the current BIOS for your mainboard and the unzipped "SataDriver" file into any folder.
Run the MMTool and open the actual BIOS for your mainboard.
Hit the "Insert" tab and browse to the "Module file" named Intel_SataDriver_v11601702.bin.
Enter "01" (without the quotation marks) into the Vol. Index field (01 is the Volume, where the CSMCORE file of your BIOS is located).
Make sure, that
within the "For Option ROM only" sector the "Link present" field is unchecked and
within the "Insert FFS options" the option "Insert as is" is checked.

Hit the "Insert" button.
Save the ROM file.
After having done that, the MMTool will show you a new line at Volume 1 Index AB named "SataDriver" with a GUID starting with 90C8D394.
Just to verify, that it is the correct Intel EFI RAID module v11.6.0.1702, you should highlight the SataDriver line, enter a file name like "SataDriver.bin" into the "Module file" field and extract the module, but this time with the "Extract UnCompressed" option (don't touch the "For Option ROM only" area). After having opened the 184 KB sized module you should see the version number.

It would be fine, if you would be able to flash this BIOS into your mainboard BIOS chip and would see a new UEFI BIOS tab named "Intel(R) Storage Technology". As always: You will flash the modified BIOS at own risk.

Just for your information: Until now it is impossible to insert the EFI RAID module, which has been modified regarding enabling TRIM in RAID0 für Z68 and P67 chipset mainboards. I tried to insert it, but I got an "Invalid FFS file" message.

Good luck!
Fernando


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> would the BIOS still work and actually recognise it


Well when it comes to *S*ome *N*ew *A*sus *F*irmware *U*pdate, it just might.









Dieter, sounds like you forgot to fix up a checksum, having already tried a modified RAID EFI driver to give RAID0 trim on P67, it does work. Did you try the 11.2 OS driver with your CSM disabled?

Some BIOS post times using Z77, W8, WAC.

4.529 seconds using Legacy OROM
3.205 seconds using EFI RAID Driver
1.761 seconds using UFast Boot


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Dieter, sounds like you forgot to fix up a checksum, having already tried a modified RAID EFI driver to give RAID0 trim on P67, it does work.


How did you manage to correct the checksum?
Quote:


> Did you try the 11.2 OS driver with your CSM disabled?


Win8 didn't accept the Intel RAID driver v11.2.0.1006 at the beginning of the OS installation process. I had to offer an Intel RST(e) driver set, which contains the additional SCSI filter driver. Currently I am running the Intel RST(e) drivers v11.7.0.1013.


----------



## ucode

Okay, if you want to post your modified file I'll take a look.

Here is an example for you

SDrv.zip 73k .zip file


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Here is the procedure (just successfully tested by me):
> 
> Download the original Intel EFI RAID module v11.6.0.1702 from here: http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702.7z
> Copy the Aptio MMTool, the current BIOS for your mainboard and the unzipped "SataDriver" file into any folder.
> Run the MMTool and open the actual BIOS for your mainboard.
> Hit the "Insert" tab and browse to the "Module file" named Intel_SataDriver_v11601702.bin.
> Enter "01" (without the quotation marks) into the Vol. Index field (01 is the Volume, where the CSMCORE file of your BIOS is located).
> Make sure, that
> within the "For Option ROM only" sector the "Link present" field is unchecked and
> within the "Insert FFS options" the option "Insert as is" is checked.
> 
> Hit the "Insert" button.
> Save the ROM file.
> After having done that, the MMTool will show you a new line at Volume 1 Index AB named "SataDriver" with a GUID starting with 90C8D394.
> Just to verify, that it is the correct Intel EFI RAID module v11.6.0.1702, you should highlight the SataDriver line, enter a file name like "SataDriver.bin" into the "Module file" field and extract the module, but this time with the "Extract UnCompressed" option (don't touch the "For Option ROM only" area). After having opened the 184 KB sized module you should see the version number.
> 
> It would be fine, if you would be able to flash this BIOS into your mainboard BIOS chip and would see a new UEFI BIOS tab named "Intel(R) Storage Technology". As always: You will flash the modified BIOS at own risk.
> 
> Just for your information: Until now it is impossible to insert the EFI RAID module, which has been modified regarding enabling TRIM in RAID0 für Z68 and P67 chipset mainboards. I tried to insert it, but I got an "Invalid FFS file" message.
> 
> Good luck!
> Fernando


This bios-mod is not accepted by the M4E-Z








I use the ROG Connect method to flash the bios, so i can't see a possible error message to give you some info back.
The process simply does not start (normally the bios led is flashing during bios update).
Jerome.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> Okay, if you want to post your modified file I'll take a look.


Here is the link to a freshly modified uncompressed Intel "SataDriver" module, which may support TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 and P67 chipset mainboards in EFI mode (CSM disabled): http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702_mod_for_Z68+P67.7z
The checksum has been corrected by me so I was able to insert this modded SataDriver module into the actual ASUS Maximus IV EXTREME-Z BIOS 3603 without getting a checksum error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> Here is an example for you
> 
> SDrv.zip 73k .zip file


Ok, but that is the compressed SataDriver file. I prefer to offer it uncompressed, because the user can easily read the text code by openig the file with a hex editor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> This bios-mod is not accepted by the M4E-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the ROG Connect method to flash the bios, so i can't see a possible error message to give you some info back.
> The process simply does not start (normally the bios led is flashing during bios update).


Hello Jerome,
thank you very much for having tested this BIOS version, where I had inserted the original (untouched) Intel EFI RAID module named "SataDriver".
This verifies, that the simply addition of the missing SataDriver module doesn't work. So ucode obviously was right: ASUS has to add this module to their UEFI BIOSes for 6-Series chipset mainboards. If the SataDriver module is present within the BIOS, a TRIM in RAID0 modification may be possible.

Regards
Dieter


----------



## ucode

here's the uncompressed version, well once it is unzipped that is.

Satadriver.zip 71k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> thank you very much for having tested this BIOS version, where I had inserted the original (untouched) Intel EFI RAID madue named "SataDriver".
> This verifies, that the simply addition of the missing SataDriver module doesn't work.


I was under the impression he never got it to flash so the question remains unanswered as to whether some BIOS will work by inserting the missing EFI RAID driver or need additional code to load it. Probably not worth the effort though IMHO.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the uncompressed version, well once it is unzipped that is.
> 
> Satadriver.zip 71k .zip file
> 
> I was under the impression he never got it to flash so the question remains unanswered as to whether some BIOS will work by inserting the missing EFI RAID driver or need additional code to load it. Probably not worth the effort though IMHO.


Could it be some checksum issue?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the uncompressed version, well once it is unzipped that is.


Thanks for the file, but to be honest I am still unsure regarding the best and easiest way how to fix the BIOS or module file checksum. My intention has always been to modify the original code as little as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> I was under the impression he never got it to flash so the question remains unanswered as to whether some BIOS will work by inserting the missing EFI RAID driver or need additional code to load it.


I agree with you. We do not know, if it is possible to get the BIOS with an added "SataDriver" module successfully flashed and if the module "Intel(R) Rapide Storage" will be usable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Could it be some checksum issue?


The insertion of a new module, which was not part of the original BIOS, will change the checksum.
On the other hand I have successfully flashed a lot of modified ASUS BIOSes (.ROM and .CAP ones) without having fixed the checksum.
Have you tried to flash the .ROM BIOS by using the EZ Mode?


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Thanks for the file, but to be honest I am still unsure regarding the best and easiest way how to fix the BIOS or module file checksum. My intention has always been to modify the original code as little as possible.
> I agree with you. We do not know, if it is possible to get the BIOS with an added "SataDriver" module successfully flashed and if the module "Intel(R) Rapide Storage" will be usable.
> The insertion of a new module, which was not part of the original BIOS, will change the checksum.
> On the other hand I have successfully flashed a lot of modified ASUS BIOSes (.ROM and .CAP ones) without having fixed the checksum.
> Have you tried to flash the .ROM BIOS by using the EZ Mode?


With EZ method, the bios-mod can be applied succesfully; the system runs fine, but unfortunately i don't get an extra tab in bios for RST.
Besides, the raid optiom rom page is still shown at boot, so no gain in performance


----------



## error-id10t

I'm sure you know but just incase.. you need to disable CSM and/or force the storage to EFI driver, then reboot and go back into BIOS to see that RST tab in there (if it appears). Otherwise you'll just keep using Legacy.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm sure you know but just incase.. you need to disable CSM and/or force the storage to EFI driver, then reboot and go back into BIOS to see that RST tab in there (if it appears). Otherwise you'll just keep using Legacy.


The CSM option is not there, probably because it's an EFI bios.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> The CSM option is not there, probably because it's an EFI bios.


No, it is vice versa - only the actual EFI BIOSes have the CSM option.
Look into the "Boot" section of your BIOS. There should be an option like "UEFI/Legacy Boot". You should choose the clean UEFI boot option. Then restart the computer, enter the BIOS again (F2) and look, if you find the new "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" tab. You have to go to the entirely right side of the "Advanced Settings" GUI by hitting the > button.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No, it is vice versa - only the actual EFI BIOSes have the CSM option.
> Look into the "Boot" section of your BIOS. There should be an option like "UEFI/Legacy Boot". You should choose the clean UEFI boot option. Then restart the computer, enter the BIOS again (F2) and look, if you find the new "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" tab. You have to go to the entirely right side of the "Advanced Settings" GUI by hitting the > button.


The option is not there.
the word "uefi" only appears if an usb stick is present to boot from it..


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> The option is not there.
> the word "uefi" only appears if an usb stick is present to boot from it..


That is a pity.
Nevertheless you may try to set the "Option ROM Messages" option to "Keep Current", choose the "UEFI Bootloader" for "Boot Option Priorities", save these settings, reboot and reenter BIOS Setup.
If you still won't get the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" tab, we probably can forget the injection of the "SataDriver" module into the BIOS of 6-series chipset mainboards.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is a pity.
> Nevertheless you may try to set the "Option ROM Messages" option to "Keep Current", choose the "UEFI Bootloader" for "Boot Option Priorities", save these settings, reboot and reenter BIOS Setup.
> If you still won't get the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" tab, we probably can forget the injection of the "SataDriver" module into the BIOS of 6-series chipset mainboards.


boot option priorities setting is not there..


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> boot option priorities setting is not there..


Don't your Boot options look like this?:


----------



## jeroompje

when "option rom messages" is set to "keep current" than the intel raid option screen message at boot is gone, but nothing else changes..


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> when "option rom messages" is set to "keep current" than the intel raid option screen message at boot is gone, but nothing else changes.


Which options do you get, when you hit "PCI ROM Priority"?


----------



## jeroompje

Legacy rom
efi compatible rom
tried them both; no difference


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Legacy rom
> efi compatible rom
> tried them both; no difference


What do you mean with "No difference"?
Both RAID modules (Legacy and EFI) of your manboard are v11.6.0.1702.
Please choose the "EFI Compatible ROM" option, save the settings, reboot, enter the BIOS again and look for the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" tab.


----------



## jeroompje

I did but no rst tab...


----------



## ucode

IIRC there is a CSM Auto/Enable/Disable setting in the MIVE-Z BIOS but is hidden and probably a high chance that it does not work out of the box any way. With my P67 the RST page could be had by using the right or left arrow to tab through the main tabs as a default tab was not present for RST. FYI AFAIK Asrock has only just started adding RST tabs so still quite a few Asrock BIOS have the EFI RAID driver but no access to the EFI RAID setup utility in the BIOS.

What are you hoping for performance wise, a faster BIOS post time but with a possibly slower OS driver? 11.2 OS driver is still the fastest for me but for some reason does not work when using it with the BIOS EFI driver, not that I gave much time to testing.

With my own setup the ASUS P67 uses just a 4MB BIOS chip which is too small really. For instance it use to have a dual boot block for crash free operation, if something went bad when flashing one of the boot blocks the other could be utilized for recovery. Now there is only one boot block in order to make room for the newer stuff, very tight.


----------



## verniceguy

hey this is my first post,

does anybody know if asrock uses dual boot blocks? i have heard they dont for older motherboards. for example i use the fatality z68 pro gen 3 just wanted to make sure before i mod my bios.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucode*
> 
> IIRC there is a CSM Auto/Enable/Disable setting in the MIVE-Z BIOS but is hidden and probably a high chance that it does not work out of the box any way. With my P67 the RST page could be had by using the right or left arrow to tab through the main tabs as a default tab was not present for RST. FYI AFAIK Asrock has only just started adding RST tabs so still quite a few Asrock BIOS have the EFI RAID driver but no access to the EFI RAID setup utility in the BIOS.
> 
> What are you hoping for performance wise, a faster BIOS post time but with a possibly slower OS driver? 11.2 OS driver is still the fastest for me but for some reason does not work when using it with the BIOS EFI driver, not that I gave much time to testing.
> 
> With my own setup the ASUS P67 uses just a 4MB BIOS chip which is too small really. For instance it use to have a dual boot block for crash free operation, if something went bad when flashing one of the boot blocks the other could be utilized for recovery. Now there is only one boot block in order to make room for the newer stuff, very tight.


OS performance is the most important, but i always wondered why the boot time of such a great board should be that long..


----------



## ucode

How long is "that long"?

Take kpo6969's post earlier,demonstrating Asrock X79 board with a W8 UEFI BIOS initialization time of ~10.64 seconds which for a W8 UEFI (no legacy) is, for want of a better word, crap.

You will notice in the video using "windows assessment console" that an exclamation warning appears next to the BIOS initialization time and a red bar next to the time of 10.64 seconds. This is because times are expected to be less than 2 seconds, with times of between 2 and 4 seconds being flagged as room for improvement and higher than 4 seconds as something being amiss.

Also with the RAID legacy boot demonstrated on the ASUS X79, that is shown with the default 2 second display menu which could be removed if ASUS and others provided the BIOS setting for it.



Note that for the fastest BIOS initialization times just changing only the legacy RAID OROM to UEFI is not enough.


----------



## kpo6969

Asrock Extreme4 bios P2.80 is out.
Quote:


> 1. Patch GSKILL F3-2133C11Q-32GZL memory.
> 2. Support Intel UEFI RAID configuration in BIOS setup.


----------



## jeroompje

correction


----------



## ygoralmeida

Hi Fernando,

I've tried to open the BIOS Posted on First page for P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3602_TRIM - with MMTOOL the last version and inser the new Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702_mod_for_Z68+P67

But MMTOOLS says it cannot insert it because NO ENOUGH SPACE.

Btw, i know it's not the focus here, but any proper guide on also add the SLIC - and use CodeRush tool to fix the OSX SpeedStep on this bios.

Can you provide better instructions !?

osx-speedstep fix pmpatch.png 38k .png file


insert-module-mmtools-error.PNG 67k .PNG file


----------



## Fernando 1

@ ygoralmeida:

If you want to insert the uncompressed 184 KB sized EFI RAID module named SataDriver into the BIOS, you should use the "Insert Compressed" and not the "Insert As is" option.
If you will get a checksum error message by using the file you have downloaded some days ago, I recommend to retry the insertion by taking a SataDriver file, where I have tried to fix the checksum error. You can get this file from here: http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702_mod_for_Z68+P67.7z

Greetings to Brasil!
Fernando


----------



## ygoralmeida

Hi Fernando,

I've just tried right now and the error is the same.

I've used the AMI_Aptio_EFI_MMTool_v4.50.0.23.zip from your site

The new file you posted
http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702_mod_for_Z68+P67.7z

And the BIOS
P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-3602_TRIM.zip

Still the same error message. Am I doing something wrong.

Windows 7 x64 - As Admin - no UAC here.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ ygoralmeida:

I will try the insertion tomorrow with your BIOS and let you know the result.


----------



## ygoralmeida

Thx Fernando,

Btw, i've played with the OSX SpeedStep fixer from CodeRush looks OK.
I'm still trying to understand how to fix some DSDT errors to have a fully MacOS running ( well not full as this 3XXX bios crashes the onboard AUDIO ) but it helps a lot.

The other thing is SLIC - followed all FAQs but no sucess at all, i will ask proper help at MDL









Thanks for your help


----------



## Fernando 1

@ ygoralmeida:

After having tried to insert the Intel "SataDriver" module v11.6.0.1702 into the 4 MB sized actual TRIM supporting ASUS P8P67 DELUXE BIOS I can confirm, that it is impossible. This is the error message:

Since it was no problem for me to insert the module into the 8 MB sized ASUS MAXIMUS-IV-EXTREME-Z BIOS, I think, that an 8 MB sized BIOS is needed for a successful insertion of the "SataDriver" module.
Nevertheless you may try to get the needed space within your BIOS by deleting any other module, but I do not really recommend to do that.


----------



## ygoralmeida

Fernando,

I have a bios chip with the double size 64 Mb - so it can handle 8 MB bios like Maximus-IV Extreme-Z.
Is it possible to modify the original P8P67 bios file to open extra space and make it like 8MB size ? ( or its too crazy ) ??? yeah i know ...

Damn i love this mobo ...


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ygoralmeida*
> 
> Is it possible to modify the original P8P67 bios file to open extra space and make it like 8MB size ? ( or its too crazy ) ???


Since I have never tried that, I cannot give you an answer to that question.
The reports from jeroompje indicate, that a successful insertion of the SataDriver module into a 6-series chipset mainboard BIOS does not automaticly mean, that it will be usable.


----------



## mark0409mr01

Hi Fernando

I am trying to update the "satadriver" for EFI mode in the 1604 BIOS for the Maximus V GENE board from the default 11.5.0.1582 to 11.6.0.1702

I have managed to do this successfully for the legacy but not the EFI, it always stays at 11.5.0.1582 after I flash using ASUS flashback method... can you help? or upload pre modified BIOS with the newer 11.6.0.1702 as I would like to do a clean install of Windows 8 in pure EFI mode with CSM disabled using 2x Kingston HyperX SSD's in RAID 0

Thanks for any assistance you can offer.

Regards


----------



## Fernando 1

@ mark0409mr01:
Here is the link to the BIOS 1604 for your ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE mainboard with updated Intel EFI RAID ("SataDriver") module (it's now v11.6.0.1702):
http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/Diverses/MAXIMUS-V-GENE-ASUS-1604_mod_by_Fernando.7z

@ all other visitors:
Please do not bother me with any BIOS modding requests. Since I have spent a lot of time with writing a BIOS modding guide, it would be absurd, if I would continue modifying the BIOS for the users.
If you want a BIOS with updated "SataDriver" module, you should do it yourself or ask garikfox, if he has the time to do it for you.

To make it easier for you, I just have written a short guide about how to update the "SataDriver" module of an UEFI AMI BIOS. You can find it within the start post of this site: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/#post152290

Good luck!
Fernando


----------



## Dazog

I have a question for the more experienced modders in here, I have a Asus ZENBOOK™ UX32VD and I have modded the bios with updated 4000HD bios's.

I get invalid bios error in winflash, and this bios is too old in easyflash in the bios itself.

Have you guys ever came across this before?

Are these bios's digitally signed or do I need a newer version of AMI bios editing tools not yet leaked?

Any info would be great.


----------



## jeroompje

New tool from Intel:
Intel® Smart Response Technology Command Line Interface Deployment Tool
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=22442&ProdId=2557&lang=eng&OSVersion=%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%09%0A%09%09%09%09%09%09%09&DownloadType=

cheers,
Jerome.


----------



## ucode

It's actually an RST tool rather than just SRT.


----------



## mark0409mr01

Hey Fernando,

Just wanted to say thanks for modding the BIOS for me it worked perfectly!

And thanks for providing instructions that will allow myself and others to use in the future if a newer satadriver module version becomes available.

Regards


----------



## Br3ach

Guys, sorry for the off-topic, but I have two questions:

1. Where can I find the lates Intel LAN and VGA OPROMS? Can I just extract the ones from latest BIOSes of Intel Z77 boards or...?
2. When we talk talk firmwares - is the Intel ME firmware actually part of the BIOS - as it's distributed separately I thought it's a one time update only (otherwise ASUS would have included it as part of the BIOS?)

Many thanks


----------



## andysung

I have the ASRock Z68B/USB3 . Pleasee if it is possible add OROM.
Thanks

ftp://download.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z68MUSB3(2.20)ROM.zip


----------



## garikfox

*andysung*: Added


----------



## mirecek1965

Thank you for bios Asrock Z77 Pro4.


----------



## kpo6969

Could the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 P2.80 possibly be added?
Thanks


----------



## TenzoMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Could the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 P2.80 possibly be added?
> Thanks


i 2nd this!

thanks for everything! this is perhaps the single best thread ever


----------



## garikfox

Thanks









Added Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.80


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.80


Thank you


----------



## TenzoMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.80


indeed! big thanks!


----------



## skibax84

I will be glad and grateful for modification - vesrion 3.2 for Asrock P67 Pro 3 .
Orginal Rom : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/37644984/320ASROCKP67PRO3.ROM


----------



## T0B5T3R

Hello everbody,

big thanks for Trim Bios, great job !

now 3603 TRIM Bios for my MaximusIV-GENE-Z successfully flashed.
new raid0 with two 256gb 840 pro (stripe size 64k) added, windows fresh installed (incl. newest RST driver).

can i verify, if Trim really works?


----------



## garikfox

*skibax84*: Added


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> can i verify, if Trim really works?


Yes, you can.
Look >here<.</a>


----------



## getyasome

My SSD Array fails when I Shutdown & Restart , HDD Array works fine. I reverted back to the Intel Raid Opt Rom 11.1.0.1413 & all is back to normal.

Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems is what I used with MMTool 4.50.0.23.

P8P67 Deluxe B3
Win 8 Pro
3 Vertex 2 60gb

I don't want to delete the array & create a new , reinstall Win 8 & have the same issue.. I'm kinda stuck at the moment.

Anyone have any thoughts , It would be much appreciated..

Thank's..


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> Hello everbody,
> 
> big thanks for Trim Bios, great job !
> 
> now 3603 TRIM Bios for my MaximusIV-GENE-Z successfully flashed.
> new raid0 with two 256gb 840 pro (stripe size 64k) added, windows fresh installed (incl. newest RST driver).
> 
> can i verify, if Trim really works?


standard way of verification:
- place file in root of c:
- check the offset of the beginning of the file with hex-editor (i use winhex)
- delete the file
- empty recycle bin
- wait for 15 seconds
- then start hex editor; make new snapshot of c: and go to same offset
there should be all zero's now...

i created the array and did windows installation AFTER updating the option-rom..

in return, can you send an as-ssd benchmark of those 2 cuties in raid-o ?
cheers,
Jerome.


----------



## cobhc2013

Hello,

Can you possibly re-add an update for the MSI Z68A-GD80(G3) on the latest bios?

Thank you.


----------



## garikfox

I would but the only reason I dont add MSi is when zipped the Z68/Z77 BIOS's are over 5MB, This site wont let me upload anything past 5MB.


----------



## cobhc2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I would but the only reason I dont add MSi is when zipped the Z68/Z77 BIOS's are over 5MB, This site wont let me upload anything past 5MB.


That's fair enough. Any chance of uploading somewhere and PM'ing me the link?


----------



## garikfox

I could send it to you threw google talk or I can try and e-mail it to you


----------



## T0B5T3R

ok thanks

trim didn't work









i checked it 2 times

i can find the test file on the same offset after delete

whats wrong ??


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> ok thanks
> 
> trim didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i checked it 2 times
> 
> i can find the test file on the same offset after delete
> 
> whats wrong ??


got to make a new snapshot..


----------



## T0B5T3R

i checked it with WinHex and HxD


----------



## ygoralmeida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I could send it to you threw google talk or I can try and e-mail it to you


DropBox / Google Drive / SkyDrive could be a solution

You could also keep version or track for each Bios and a folder for each brand and etc, just like fernando do with his files !


----------



## garikfox

Ok, I'll look into that


----------



## jspuds

Hi,

Could I please ask about the ASUS Z77-V LK?
Crappy board doesn't have the USB Flashback option but would like to try anyhow if possible.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V%20LK&os=30&hashedid=J4TfLoZ8TXyFAkFb


----------



## garikfox

The EZ-Flash will block a MOD BIOS , So not sure a MOD BIOS would work for you


----------



## jspuds

Could i please ask you for the BIOS file and at least I'll have had a go?


----------



## garikfox

Sure, here you go









P8Z77-V-LK-ASUS-0908.zip 4276k .zip file


----------



## saglamtimur

@jspuds,

I have same mobo. Did you find any solution to flash moded bios?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The EZ-Flash will block a MOD BIOS , So not sure a MOD BIOS would work for you


It seems possible to flash a modded BIOS even into the checksum sensitive BIOS chip of ASUS P8xxx boards without the USB Flashback option.
This procedure requires a tool named Flash Toolkit (FTK). Further informations are here available: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429
A german user has layed down a description about the procedure. You can find it >here<</a>


----------



## jspuds

Thanks guys, going to give it a go over the next couple of hours and will let you know how I get on


----------



## Coldblackice

Garikfox, any chance you could throw up an update for the P8Z77-V Premium with 1805? My heart sank when I saw that only 1709 is in the thread









I have the latest 1805 bios installed, but unfortunately, it only includes an 11.0.0.1339 OROM.

And if it's too much trouble, I'd be more than happy to do it myself, if you could share some insight on the process. I noticed that most of the other P8Z77 boards have the 1805 update, so I'm not sure if the Premium has some functionality in it that's causing hiccups.

Much obliged!


----------



## garikfox

*Coldblackice*: Added


----------



## Coldblackice

Bless your soul!!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jspuds*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> It seems possible to flash a modded BIOS even into the checksum sensitive BIOS chip of ASUS P8xxx boards without the USB Flashback option.
> This procedure requires a tool named Flash Toolkit (FTK). Further informations are here available: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, going to give it a go over the next couple of hours and will let you know how I get on
Click to expand...

This was written 2 days and 10 hours ago, but I haven't yet seen any feedback regarding the result of your test.
Since I gave you the tip, I am curious about your experience with the Flash Toolkit. Please let us know, what happened.


----------



## EvanWeaksauce

I have an asus maximus iv gene z and two samsung 840 pro 256 GB SSDs
I want to put them in RAID just because I'd rather have a single partition since obviously there is no real world speed benefits besides uselessly benchmarking SSDs and thus shortening their life.
I haven't put them in RAID because I don't want to lose trim.
From what I've read a bunch of people are reflashing their bios, downloading the new RST drivers and reporting no TRIM support afterwards. Is there anyone who has successfully completed the process and confirming trim support? Preferably on a maximus series board?
Thanks in advance for answers or advice.


----------



## snakesnake

asus maximus extreme z - 2 samsung 830
success
I just had to recreate the array after flashing


----------



## ritchwell

Hi garifox, I just want to verify the 3603 bios for the Maximus iv extreme z that is is the modded bios to support trim for the 6 series board right? If so since i already have the 3603 bios on the board I can just reflash it the modded 3603


----------



## garikfox

*ritchwell*: Yes it has the TRIM OROM


----------



## ritchwell

Great thanks for verifying


----------



## EvanWeaksauce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakesnake*
> 
> asus maximus extreme z - 2 samsung 830
> success
> I just had to recreate the array after flashing


I suppose it would be prudant to ask, are you running a software or a hardware RAID 0? Also, what version of RST are you using? Just trying to limit variables here. Thanks for the response.


----------



## snakesnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvanWeaksauce*
> 
> I suppose it would be prudant to ask, are you running a software or a hardware RAID 0? Also, what version of RST are you using? Just trying to limit variables here. Thanks for the response.


This thread is about intel raid, so my raid 0 is on intel raid rom
rst 11.7.0.1013
win 7 x64


----------



## kpo6969

Station Drivers has a Raid ORom version 12.0.0.1783 posted.
Also RST version 12.0.0.1083


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crystaldark

I'm looking for the modded P67/Z68 OROM that was posted here at some point. I have tried to modify it myself but there are checksum issues. The link used to be:

http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_EFI_RAID_SataDriver_v11.6.0.1702_mod_for_Z68+P67.7z

If anyone could reupload it, that would be great.


----------



## error-id10t

Never mind, found the problem from another user re: the QD1 4k writes.

You have to disable LPM in Performance tab which then allows you to change cache mode to write back which brings the speeds back up (and beyond previous versions).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never mind, found the problem from another user re: the QD1 4k writes.
> 
> You have to disable LPM in Performance tab which then allows you to change cache mode to write back which brings the speeds back up (and beyond previous versions).


What is LPM and where do you see it?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> I'm looking for the modded P67/Z68 OROM that was posted here at some point. I have tried to modify it myself but there are checksum issues.


You will find a working download link to that module >here<.</a>


----------



## garikfox

(removed)


----------



## crystaldark

I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. I am looking for the modded "SataDriver" file with TRIM0 support for P67 motherboards. I have used that post you referenced extensively to find the CMSCORE OROMs. The file I am referring to is described in these links:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34541917&postcount=427

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1160#post_19167793

I currently have a P67 motherboard with BIOS that has the SataDriver entry, I'd just like to be able to install Windows in EFI mode (and have TRIM in RAID 0). It seems like I'm the only one doing this to EVGA BIOS though. I tried the hex edit outlined in the previous post but MMTool gives me an "Invalid .FFS file" error.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never mind, found the problem from another user re: the QD1 4k writes.
> 
> You have to disable LPM in Performance tab which then allows you to change cache mode to write back which brings the speeds back up (and beyond previous versions).


thanks for the tip.
4K write performance is dramatically better with this setting.
but overall score is slightly less for me (M4E-Z)


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Im in the process of adding some 12.0.0.1783 MOD BIOS's


Isn't it a beta, still? Happy to be wrong


----------



## garikfox

Ok ill wait for hte official release to MOD hte new BIOS's

I know the driver is a Production Candidate, which usually end up as the final Produciton Version

Im not sure if the OROM is Production or not though


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have been clearer. I am looking for the modded "SataDriver" file with TRIM0 support for P67 motherboards.


oops, seems the satadriver for older boards haven't been updated yet at least.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaldark*
> 
> I currently have a P67 motherboard with BIOS that has the SataDriver entry, I'd just like to be able to install Windows in EFI mode (and have TRIM in RAID 0). It seems like I'm the only one doing this to EVGA BIOS though. I tried the hex edit outlined in the previous post but MMTool gives me an "Invalid .FFS file" error.


According to my knowledge there are at least 3 different types of the Intel's EFI "SataDriver" module. What your BIOS obviously needs is an FFS type "SataDriver" file (the original file has the suffix .ffs).
If you give me access to an original SataDriver.ffs file v11.6.0.1702, I would be able to modify it regarding TRIM in RAID0 support for P67 and Z68 SATA Controllers.


----------



## T0B5T3R

now my Raid0 works on z68

thx 4 help Fernando @ hwluxx


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> now my Raid0 works on z68
> thx 4 help Fernando @ hwluxx


And what about TRIM? Does it work too?


----------



## EvanWeaksauce

I am pleased to report
TRIM works in RAID 0 on my MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z (z68) using two Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB
This I confirmed using HxD as well as the tool Fernando of Anandtech uploaded by CyberShadow

To the creator of this thread and uploader of this bios. THANK YOU. You are doing a great service which Intel SHOULD HAVE DONE but failed to from either lazy/cheapness, or an attempt to exploit the consumer.


----------



## T0B5T3R

.


----------



## T0B5T3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> And what about TRIM? Does it work too?


TRIM works in RAID 0 on my MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z (z68) using two Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB


----------



## EvanWeaksauce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> TRIM works in RAID 0 on my MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z (z68) using two Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB


...why did you quote me when he asked you if your trim was working? Just curious...


----------



## T0B5T3R

because I have the same configuration


----------



## makkusu

I have done some reading in forums and checked websites with posted information like anandtech.com and very specifically their post on TRIM support for 7-series mobos. The articles does not make a mention of a new OROM but it does use an Intel mobo and I checked the intel website for that mobo and the release notes for one of the BIOS upgrades and Intel did add an OROM update to 11.2 during that time frame (I do not remember the BIOS version but it did say very clearly on the notes that an OROM upgrade came with the BIOS for that Intel board).

Now I am getting my Gene V tomorrow. I know that the OROM version on that board is 11.0. I am getting a pair of SSDs that I am doing to run in RAID0 and I would like to have TRIM support but I am a little hesitant on using a moded Bios just to update the OROM. Has anyone done tests to check if TRIM is available using that version of the OROM with a newer RST driver? as far as I seen on the release notes from RST 11.2 forward it does not state that the version of the OROM released in pair with that driver is required for the features of that driver to function (TRIM support for RAID arrays). Also the TRIM command was held back from the dirver, not the OROM itself (or as far as I understand by what I have read so far). Unlike the release notes for the Intel RST driver 11.0 that do state '4. This release supports the co-existence of the Intel® Smart Response Technology caching solution and the Intel® Rapid Start Technology solution on a single SSD. Note: An RST 11.0 OROM is required to support this configuration'.

I am really on the wall with that Intel states and what some users are saying in the forums. That is the reason why I ask if someone has made any tests with the 11.0 OROM and a newer RST driver 11.2 or better to test from TRIM support in RAID arrays. I am not trying to troll or anything, I just have not been able to do the testing myself since I have waited until recently to get my hands on SSDs since the prices are really decent now and I was originally going to get 1 anyways since I read the release notes on the the RST 11.0 driver close to year from today.

Any insight will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## error-id10t

In theory at least you don't need to mod because your BIOS comes with satadriver: 11.5.0.1582, so if you install using EFI and force Storage to use the EFI driver then it's set to use that.

However, if you don't do the above then I think (from memory - can't confirm) you do need 11.2 ROM at least and like you said, the legacy ROM for your board is 11.0.x


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makkusu*
> 
> I ask if someone has made any tests with the 11.0 OROM and a newer RST driver 11.2 or better to test from TRIM support in RAID arrays.


Some months ago I have used the combination Intel RST RAID ROM v11.0.0.1339 / RST driver v11.2.0.1006 on my Z77 system with an 2x128 GB Crucial M4 RAID0 array and have done the "Easy TRIM Test" by using a hex editor. Result: TRIM was working. So any RAID ROM v11.x.x.xxxx will support TRIM in RAID0 feature, provided it will be used with an RST driver from v11.x.x.xxxx up..
Nevertheless I recommend to use a BIOS with an updated Intel RAID ROM (v11.6.0.1702 or v12.0.0.1783), because these more actual ROM modules are really better than the older ones.
By the way: The PCI ROM modules are within the BIOS, but not developed or made by the mainboard manufacturer. ASUS is doing nothing else than any user, who is going to update the Intel RAID ROM themself. That is no "modding", but simply a replacement of an officially available PCI ROM module by another one.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone test the 12.0.0.xxxx orom for working trim in raid support? I heard that release comes with multiple bug fixes so it would be fantastic news if trim mod still works..

Thanks


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone test the 12.0.0.xxxx orom for working trim in raid support? I heard that release comes with multiple bug fixes so it would be fantastic news if trim mod still works.


TRIM in RAID0 definitively works with the Intel RAID ROM and the EFI "SataDriver" v12.0.0.1783.


----------



## davidm71

What about the non efi rom module? For Z68?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> What about the non efi rom module? For Z68?


I have already published a modified version of the Intel RAID ROM v12.0.0.1783, which will support P67 and Z68 chipsets. You can download this version from >here<.</a>


----------



## makkusu

Thank you error-id10t, i was not aware of that. I will check it out.

Thank you Fernando 1. I did do a lot of reading this past week about it but there is so much clutter online when you come to forums that it was overwhelming. I do agree with you that an updated ROM module will (or at least should) perform better than the previous one, that is just the way it is meant to be in most cases when a piece of software matures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> By the way: The PCI ROM modules are within the BIOS, but not developed or made by the mainboard manufacturer. ASUS is doing nothing else than any user, who is going to update the Intel RAID ROM themself. That is no "modding", but simply a replacement of an officially available PCI ROM module by another one.


That was the second reason I went and checked the Intel website for Z77 mobos bios (specifically the one from the anandtech.com article), I wanted to check the if they were releasing new Bios version with the new oroms for extraction purposes, that's until I came to this forum after further poking around on the interwebs.

If that is all you have done to bios that you have listed then I would have no problem in saving myself a few (or more) minutes doing all that myself. By the amount of users positive responses to this threat I am sure you have done an amazing work. I did not read all of it BUT I did notice as I was scanning for what I was looking for personally how many users have liked this bios and also, I think they mentioned you and another user in anandtech.com. That's enough for me to go on a leap here.

I should get my mobo today, I have not used anythign but EZ Flash in years. I take it USB Flashback is like the long gone method of using a floppy to flash your Bios? Either way I am going to start reading on that and again, ty for all your replies.


----------



## makkusu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> In theory at least you don't need to mod because your BIOS comes with satadriver: 11.5.0.1582, so if you install using EFI and force Storage to use the EFI driver then it's set to use that.
> 
> However, if you don't do the above then I think (from memory - can't confirm) you do need 11.2 ROM at least and like you said, the legacy ROM for your board is 11.0.x


I wondered what you meant, so I went to the rog website to download the latest Bios file for my Gene V, the 1604. I noticed when I opened the Zip that it comes with the RST Driver for 11.5. I've only seen that happen when the orom version is updated in the bios file itself to 11.5. Am I mistaken ?

I downloaded my latest bios 1604 and extracted the orom to check it with the hex editor and this is what I got: 'Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v11.2.0.1527.I'

11.2 from an 'official' Bios update doesn't sound horrible, better than 11.0.

I am still not current about EFI OS installations, just heard a little here and there about win8 so I do not think I will head on that route. I am still interested in learning about it. Sounds... interesting.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I have already published a modified version of the Intel RAID ROM v12.0.0.1783, which will support P67 and Z68 chipsets. You can download this version from >here<.</a>




Thank you Fernando but was wondering what driver are you using with that orom? I heard the 12.0.0.xxxx RST driver is a beta. Is this true? Can you post a dl link please?

Thank you

Also: Are these RST 12.0.0.1083 beta drivers compatible with a C600 controller on a P8Z68 Deluxe (gen 1) ?


----------



## garikfox

Its a Production Candidate version, Usually the "PC" versions end up being the same as the Production Versions (PV)

So technically its not a BETA its a Release Candidate version

I've been using it since it came out and has been running fine for me









You can download it from this link below, The version is actually 12.0.0.1082

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm


----------



## Ramon

Is that mean this is the time to update all those BIOS from page 1 of this thread to OROM 12.0.0.1783, or are we waiting for a couple of version update / bug fix of the 12.X.X.XXX generation before committing to a refresh? Considering the 12.0.X drivers are not official yet, maybe waiting for version 12.1.X for both driver and OROM would be preferable.

In all honesty, I didn't went through all 125 pages to find out, but anyone tested this new version 12 generation of both OROM and driver combination? Better performance? No memory leak? New features?
My 11.6.0.170 TRIM enabled OROM + IRST driver 11.7.0.1013 work like a charm on my Asrock Z68 RAID 0 setup. Super fast and rock solid stability. Took a lot of effort to get there. I'd like to make sure the new V12 gen is worth an upgrade and don't break anything.

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

I'll update the first post when its official from Intel


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Its a Production Candidate version, Usually the "PC" versions end up being the same as the Production Versions (PV)
> 
> So technically its not a BETA its a Release Candidate version
> 
> I've been using it since it came out and has been running fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download it from this link below, The version is actually 12.0.0.1082
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm


Station drivers says its 12.0.0.1083.


----------



## garikfox

Open the INF









also on my system it says its 1082


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Station drivers says its 12.0.0.1083.


The package is v12.0.0.1083, because this is the RST software version.
The included Intel AHCI and RAID drivers are v12.0.0.1082.


----------



## kevindd992002

Fernando, does the RAID OROM have any effect to systems in AHCI-only mode?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Fernando, does the RAID OROM have any effect to systems in AHCI-only mode?


Yes, the actual Intel RAID ROM resp. Intel EFI "SataDriver" modules contain the "Firmware" for both Intel SATA RAID and Intel SATA AHCI Controllers.
The last separate Intel AHCI ROM was v1.20E dated 2008. Intel stopped the development of separate AHCI ROM modules at that time and put the required informations into the RAID ROM resp. "SataDriver" (EFI mode) module..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, the actual Intel RAID ROM resp. Intel EFI "SataDriver" modules contain the "Firmware" for both Intel SATA RAID and Intel SATA AHCI Controllers.
> The last separate Intel AHCI ROM was v1.20E dated 2008. Intel stopped the development of separate AHCI ROM modules at that time and put the required informations into the RAID ROM resp. "SataDriver" (EFI mode) module..


That's interesting. When updating the OROM of my board, do I need to have Intel ME updated also?

How about the Gbe firmware, is it important to update that?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When updating the OROM of my board, do I need to have Intel ME updated also?


No, Intel's "Management Engine" is another device and doesn't have a direct impact onto Intel's SATA AHCI and RAID Controllers.
Quote:


> How about the Gbe firmware, is it important to update that?


Yes, if you want the best possible performance/energy balance.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No, Intel's "Management Engine" is another device and doesn't have a direct impact onto Intel's SATA AHCI and RAID Controllers.
> Yes, if you want the best possible performance/energy balance.


Thanks. As CodeRush have mentioned before, is it generally considered that the Intel ME 7 is more stable when overclocking with Windows 7?

How can I update the RAID OROM and Gbe firmware manually?

Also, what other OROMs/firmwares are updateable for my board?


----------



## Fernando 1

Sorry: double post


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How can I update the RAID OROM and Gbe firmware manually?


1. Regarding the RAID ROM look here:
http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/16658-bios-modding-how-to-update-pci-rom-modules-of-an-ami-phoenix-award-bios/

2. Regarding the Gbe you may look here:
http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4116&p=16173
Quote:


> Also, what other OROMs/firmwares are updateable for my board?


That depends on the mainboard's devices and features.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 1. Regarding the RAID ROM look >here<
> 
> 2. Regarding the Gbe you may look</a> >here<
> That depends on the mainboard's devices and features.</a>




Wait, both links you gave me point to the Intel ME firmware? Can you please double check?

Which ME version do you recommend for overclocking? Do you have the same view as Coderush wherein he recommends ME7 for overclocking in Win7 and ME8 for overclocking in Win8?


----------



## davidm71

MEI 9.x driver is out on Stationdrivers. Anyone try it?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wait, both links you gave me point to the Intel ME firmware? Can you please double check?


You are right - my bad. Now there are 2 different links.
Quote:


> Which ME version do you recommend for overclocking?


You should check the Gbe version of your system and then look for the latest ME version, which is suitable for that Gbe version.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You are right - my bad. Now there are 2 different links.
> You should check the Gbe version of your system and then look for the latest ME version, which is suitable for that Gbe version.


Thanks. So the Intel ME has no effect in overclocking whatsoever?


----------



## kevindd992002

@Fernando1

In your thread here there are lots of different RST RAID OROM types. How would I know if I need to use RST or RST(e) or SataDriver?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> In your thread here there are lots of different RST RAID OROM types. How would I know if I need to use RST or RST(e) or SataDriver?


If you want to get the newest Intel RAID ROM workng with your Intel SATA AHCI or RAID Controller, you should update to the RST(e) RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 (well approved) or v12.0.0.1783 (that's the newest).
The Intel *RST* drivers and RAID ROM modules (latest version: 11.2.x.xxxx) are the older, *RST(e)* drvers and OROM modules (from v11.5.x.xxxx up) the newer ones. I have named them Intel RST*(e)* to make clear, that it is a new generation of Intel drivers, which have an addtional SCSI filter driver.
The Intel EFI RAID "SataDriver" modules are only needed and usable, if the mainboard BIOS offers the OS installation in clean EFI mode with the BIOS option "CSM Disabled". If you are able and going to install Windows 8 in EFI mode, the ntel SATA AHCI/RAID Controller wll use the "SataDriver" BIOS module instead of the Intel RAID ROM.
If you find a separate file named "SataDrver" within your BOS after having opened it with the Aptio UEFI MMTool, you can update both modules, the Intel RAD ROM, which is wthin the CSMCORE file, and the separate "SataDriver" module. Nevertheless only one of them will be used by the system (dependng on the OS installation mode > EFI or Non-EFI).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you want to get the newest Intel RAID ROM workng with your Intel SATA AHCI or RAID Controller, you should update to the RST(e) RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 (well approved) or v12.0.0.1783 (that's the newest).
> The Intel *RST* drivers and RAID ROM modules (latest version: 11.2.x.xxxx) are the older, *RST(e)* drvers and OROM modules (from v11.5.x.xxxx up) the newer ones. I have named them Intel RST*(e)* to make clear, that it is a new generation of Intel drivers, which have an addtional SCSI filter driver.
> The Intel EFI RAID "SataDriver" modules are only needed and usable, if the mainboard BIOS offers the OS installation in clean EFI mode with the BIOS option "CSM Disabled". If you are able and going to install Windows 8 in EFI mode, the ntel SATA AHCI/RAID Controller wll use the "SataDriver" BIOS module instead of the Intel RAID ROM.
> If you find a separate file named "SataDrver" within your BOS after having opened it with the Aptio UEFI MMTool, you can update both modules, the Intel RAD ROM, which is wthin the CSMCORE file, and the separate "SataDriver" module. Nevertheless only one of them will be used by the system (dependng on the OS installation mode > EFI or Non-EFI).


Oh ok. The OP here can also do the same for me, right?

If I flash over a modded BIOS, will my current ME firmware be replaced as well?

I hope you can reply to my PM as well, I have some other questions there also.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I hope you can reply to my PM as well, I have some other questions there also.


I am sorry, but I don't give any individual support via PM or eMail.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I am sorry, but I don't give any individual support via PM or eMail.


Ok, no problem. Here are my questions though:

1.) For my mainboard (ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3) which ROMs/Firmwares can I update? I want to update what I can?

2.) Regarding my question in the ASUS BIOS with UPDATED OROM thread, do you know why Coderush mentioned to me that Intel ME7 is better for overclocking with Windows 7? What is the latest version of ME 7?

3.) Lastly, how do I determine the version of my Gbe firmware? Is using the Intel Gbe update utility downloadable from Intel enough to update the Gbe firmware?


----------



## Dillmiester

Can someone please explain to me how to mod an Asrock UEFI bios and update it, or perform the mod so its available, I would really hate to mess up this new board, the only download I can see on their site Is an exe that opens AMI Flash, theres no bios file that I can see, I would like to integrate the newest oprom into the 2.20 bios for the Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 1.) For my mainboard (ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3) which ROMs/Firmwares can I update? I want to update what I can?
> 2.) Regarding my question in the ASUS BIOS with UPDATED OROM thread, do you know why Coderush mentioned to me that Intel ME7 is better for overclocking with Windows 7? What is the latest version of ME 7?
> 3.) Lastly, how do I determine the version of my Gbe firmware? Is using the Intel Gbe update utility downloadable from Intel enough to update the Gbe firmware?


Here are my answers:

The latest Intel RAID ROM is v12.0.0.1783. I am pretty sure, that it will support natively all Intel 6-Series chipset mainboards. If you want TRIM in RAID0 support, you should insert the especially modified version of the latest OROM.
You should not ask me, why Coderush mentioned something. The latest ME firmware and driver versions can be found here.
If you want to know the Gbe details of your system and the ME drivers and firmware versions it is currently using, you may run the MEInfo tool. You can get it from here.
Unzip the package, run CMD as Administrator, navigate into the folder, which suits the architecture of your OS (32/64bit) and run the EXE file.
By the way: The update of the Intel RAID ROM or EFI "SataDriver" module doesn't touch the ME firmware at all.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Here are my answers:
> 
> The latest Intel RAID ROM is v12.0.0.1783. I am pretty sure, that it will support natively all Intel 6-Series chipset mainboards. If you want TRIM in RAID0 support, you should insert the especially modified version of the latest OROM.
> You should not ask me, why Coderush mentioned something. The latest ME firmware and driver versions can be found here.
> If you want to know the Gbe details of your system and the ME drivers and firmware versions it is currently using, you may run the MEInfo tool. You can get it from here.
> Unzip the package, run CMD as Administrator, navigate into the folder, which suits the architecture of your OS (32/64bit) and run the EXE file.
> By the way: The update of the Intel RAID ROM or EFI "SataDriver" module doesn't touch the ME firmware at all.


Thanks.

1.) What other ROMs/Firmwares can I update aside from ME, RAID OROM, and Gbe firmware for my board?

2.) If my ME is still version 7, is it ok to use the latest version 8 of the driver/software?

3.) Great, I will use MEInfo tool. How do I update the Gbe firmware to the latest and where can I download the latest update file for this?

EDIT: What does it mean when I get an error of "Error 8203: Unexpected result in command response (Get CLS Allowed Feature Info)" when running meinfowin64.exe?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 1.) What other ROMs/Firmwares can I update aside from ME, RAID OROM, and Gbe firmware for my board?


As I already have written, this depends on the specifications of the mainboard. Open any BIOS for your mainboard by using the AMI Aptio MMTool, hit the tab "Extract", then highlight the line CSMCORE, check the "Link Present" within the "For Option ROM Only" area and scroll down the "Link ID" menu. This menu will show all VendorIDs and DeviceIDs of the in use PCI ROM modules.
Then you will know all Option ROM modules of your mainboard, which you can update (if a newer version should be available).
Just to avoid any related request: I will not do this work for you.
Quote:


> 2.) If my ME is still version 7, is it ok to use the latest version 8 of the driver/software?


The latest ME driver version is 9.0.0.1287 and usable for all systems with a Gbe 1.5M. Yo can find the driverpack v9.0.0.1310 here.
AFAIK this newest Intel ME driver does support all Intel 6-Series chipset mainboards.
Quote:


> 3.) Great, I will use MEInfo tool. How do I update the Gbe firmware to the latest and where can I download the latest update file for this?


AFAIK the Gbe version cannot be updated, because it is determined by chipset.

EDIT:
This is what I get, when I run the MEInfoWin64.exe file in the DOS box after having run the installer of the ME driverpack v9.0.0.1310:


----------



## guido1993

@Fernando,

do you think we can expect the release of a 9.x firmware for P67? We already have the drivers, do they usually go together?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> do you think we can expect the release of a 9.x firmware for P67?


Why do you have doubts about that?
Quote:


> We already have the drivers, do they usually go together?


As you can see at my ME Info screenshot attached to my last post, I am running the v9.0.0.1287 ME driver, but the ME device is still using the Firmware v8.1.20.1336.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Why do you have doubts about that?


Well, I was just not sure but I believe you


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> As I already have written, this depends on the specifications of the mainboard. Open any BIOS for your mainboard by using the AMI Aptio MMTool, hit the tab "Extract", then highlight the line CSMCORE, check the "Link Present" within the "For Option ROM Only" area and scroll down the "Link ID" menu. This menu will show all VendorIDs and DeviceIDs of the in use PCI ROM modules.
> Then you will know all Option ROM modules of your mainboard, which you can update (if a newer version should be available).
> Just to avoid any related request: I will not do this work for you.
> The latest ME driver version is 9.0.0.1287 and usable for all systems with a Gbe 1.5M. Yo can find the driverpack v9.0.0.1310 here.
> AFAIK this newest Intel ME driver does support all Intel 6-Series chipset mainboards.
> AFAIK the Gbe version cannot be updated, because it is determined by chipset.
> 
> EDIT:
> This is what I get, when I run the MEInfoWin64.exe file in the DOS box after having run the installer of the ME driverpack v9.0.0.1310:


Oh ok. No worries, I would not ask for any work from you. I just want to know which part of the BIOS can I update.

How about the Intel Update utility that you find here , is this a firmware update utility? Why do I see Gbe firmwares included with ME firmware packs before?

So you don't know about that MEInfo error I was asking about?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just want to know which part of the BIOS can I update.


You *can* try to update a lot of different BIOS modules, but I recommend to do that only with the PCI ROM modules, which are all within the CSMCORE file of the AMI UEFI BIOS. Another exception may be the Intel EFI RAID module, which is within the file named "SataDriver".
If you want to update any device firmware, it is better to use the related firmware tool by running its installer than trying to operate manually within the BIOS yourself.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> EDIT: What does it mean when I get an error of "Error 8203: Unexpected result in command response (Get CLS Allowed Feature Info)" when running meinfowin64.exe?


Make sure you run the meinfowin64 from the package you have, so version 7 for version 7 and of course version 8 for 8.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You *can* try to update a lot of different BIOS modules, but I recommend to do that only with the PCI ROM modules, which are all within the CSMCORE file of the AMI UEFI BIOS. Another exception may be the Intel EFI RAID module, which is within the file named "SataDriver".
> If you want to update any device firmware, it is better to use the related firmware tool by running its installer than trying to operate manually within the BIOS yourself.


Ok, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Make sure you run the meinfowin64 from the package you have, so version 7 for version 7 and of course version 8 for 8.


Ah! Now that explains it. The MEInfo I have is for ME8 but my system has ME7 installed. Where can I get version 7 MEInfo?


----------



## error-id10t

If it's not in the drivers then it'll be in the firmware so I'd download "Firmware Version 7.1.60.1193" and use the meinfo from there.

add: station-drivers.


----------



## Grof Luigi

@kevindd992002: I have the exact same motherboard and I have updated few firmware modules *outside* the BIOS/UEFI, with manufacturers original tools. I am using the latest unmodified BIOS from ASUS, and afterwards I have ran:

NVM Update Utility for Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection - it fixes a minor problem with the network connection, but is still better than nothing.









Asmedia ASM1041/ASM1042 USB3 Controllers Firmware - Version 120816-02-02-06D Pour Windows Xp/Vista/7/8 32/64bits (currently the topmost one on its section, or the upper of the two ones with the same name. *Be careful!* It's taken from another board and installs driver (VIA) for some controller not present in our board. You need to unpack the exe, go into the folder *20121108_FWUpg1181* and run manually. Probably the .bat file will work.

Intel® Management Engine Interface (MEI/HECI) FIRMWARE - Firmware Version 8.1.20.1336 . Unpack, boot into appropriate OS and run flash.bat. For some strange reason, it doesn't let me do it in Win7x64, even MeInfo doesn't work (just hangs), but I have dual boot and boot into XP and from there it works. Also, haven't found any problems with any combination of MEI firmware/driver. But I didn't look very hard.









I know it's possible to update few more things in BIOS, but I don't feel the need to, and I'm a little wary because there is no flashback, and *I think* EZ Update gives problems if it finds checksums wrong. I don't have SSD RAID, so that would be the biggest reason to update, if I ever use modified BIOS. Otherwise, the Ethernet is working just fine and I don't want to push my luck with it.









GL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If it's not in the drivers then it'll be in the firmware so I'd download "Firmware Version 7.1.60.1193" and use the meinfo from there.
> 
> add: station-drivers.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grof Luigi*
> 
> @kevindd992002: I have the exact same motherboard and I have updated few firmware modules *outside* the BIOS/UEFI, with manufacturers original tools. I am using the latest unmodified BIOS from ASUS, and afterwards I have ran:
> 
> NVM Update Utility for Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection - it fixes a minor problem with the network connection, but is still better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asmedia ASM1041/ASM1042 USB3 Controllers Firmware - Version 120816-02-02-06D Pour Windows Xp/Vista/7/8 32/64bits (currently the topmost one on its section, or the upper of the two ones with the same name. *Be careful!* It's taken from another board and installs driver (VIA) for some controller not present in our board. You need to unpack the exe, go into the folder *20121108_FWUpg1181* and run manually. Probably the .bat file will work.
> 
> Intel® Management Engine Interface (MEI/HECI) FIRMWARE - Firmware Version 8.1.20.1336 . Unpack, boot into appropriate OS and run flash.bat. For some strange reason, it doesn't let me do it in Win7x64, even MeInfo doesn't work (just hangs), but I have dual boot and boot into XP and from there it works. Also, haven't found any problems with any combination of MEI firmware/driver. But I didn't look very hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's possible to update few more things in BIOS, but I don't feel the need to, and I'm a little wary because there is no flashback, and *I think* EZ Update gives problems if it finds checksums wrong. I don't have SSD RAID, so that would be the biggest reason to update, if I ever use modified BIOS. Otherwise, the Ethernet is working just fine and I don't want to push my luck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Thanks. I have already actually ran the Gbe firmware update utility long ago. I'm just wondering if it is already the latest?

I don't use ASMedia ports so that won't be applicable for me.

And as Coderush have mentioned, if you are using Win7 for overclocking it would be better to stay with the latest version of ME 7 (in my case, it is 7.1.52.1176.

And there is a flashback tool made by Coderush that is pretty much easy to use.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, the actual Intel RAID ROM resp. Intel EFI "SataDriver" modules contain the "Firmware" for both Intel SATA RAID and Intel SATA AHCI Controllers.
> The last separate Intel AHCI ROM was v1.20E dated 2008. Intel stopped the development of separate AHCI ROM modules at that time and put the required informations into the RAID ROM resp. "SataDriver" (EFI mode) module..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you want to get the newest Intel RAID ROM workng with your Intel SATA AHCI or RAID Controller, you should update to the RST(e) RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 (well approved) or v12.0.0.1783 (that's the newest).
> The Intel *RST* drivers and RAID ROM modules (latest version: 11.2.x.xxxx) are the older, *RST(e)* drvers and OROM modules (from v11.5.x.xxxx up) the newer ones. I have named them Intel RST*(e)* to make clear, that it is a new generation of Intel drivers, which have an addtional SCSI filter driver.
> The Intel EFI RAID "SataDriver" modules are only needed and usable, if the mainboard BIOS offers the OS installation in clean EFI mode with the BIOS option "CSM Disabled". If you are able and going to install Windows 8 in EFI mode, the ntel SATA AHCI/RAID Controller wll use the "SataDriver" BIOS module instead of the Intel RAID ROM.
> If you find a separate file named "SataDrver" within your BOS after having opened it with the Aptio UEFI MMTool, you can update both modules, the Intel RAD ROM, which is wthin the CSMCORE file, and the separate "SataDriver" module. Nevertheless only one of them will be used by the system (dependng on the OS installation mode > EFI or Non-EFI).


I just want to confirm about this:

>Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.0.0.1783<
>Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" modules v12.0.0.1783 for EFI mode RAID systems<

Do both of those contain the AHCI firmware or only the EFI SataDriver contains it?

Also this is the link: http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4116&p=16173 you gave me earlier. Where in this link can I find the compatibility info of the ME firmware for a certain Gbe version? I cannot seem to find the info here. Is this the correct link?


----------



## garikfox

Fernando you replaced the SataDriver module with the *.ffs file, I wonder what the *.efi file is for


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just want to confirm about this:
> >Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.0.0.1783<
> >Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" modules v12.0.0.1783 for EFI mode RAID systems<
> Do both of those contain the AHCI firmware or only the EFI SataDriver contains it?


I am not sure,if the "SataDriver" module will be active at all, if you have installed the OS in EFI mode after having set the Intel SATA Controller to AHCI mode. That is why I recommend to update both modules (RAID ROM and SataDriver) to the same version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Fernando you replaced the SataDriver module with the *.ffs file, I wonder what the *.efi file is for


I have no idea. All 3 SataDriver files (.bin, .efi and .ffs) only will be usable, if the OS has been installed in clean EFI mode, but they have a quite different hex code.
Nevertheless the choice of the correct SataDriver module is very easy, because you will get an error message, if you try to insert a wrong file.
The file SataDriver.ffs seems to be the only usable one for BIOSes of an X79 chipset and 7-Series chipset mainboard. Since I haven't yet tried to insert it into a 6-Series chipset mainboard BIOS, I am not sure about that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I am not sure,if the "SataDriver" module will be active at all, if you have installed the OS in EFI mode after having set the Intel SATA Controller to AHCI mode. That is why I recommend to update both modules (RAID ROM and SataDriver) to the same version.
> I have no idea. All 3 SataDriver files (.bin, .efi and .ffs) only will be usable, if the OS has been installed in clean EFI mode, but they have a quite different hex code.
> Nevertheless the choice of the correct SataDriver module is very easy, because you will get an error message, if you try to insert a wrong file.
> The file SataDriver.ffs seems to be the only usable one for BIOSes of an X79 chipset and 7-Series chipset mainboard. Since I haven't yet tried to insert it into a 6-Series chipset mainboard BIOS, I am not sure about that.


Ah but only the SataDriver has the latest version of the AHCI firmware? The Legacy RAID OROM 12.0.0.1783 doesn't have it?

So the SataDriver isn't yet confirmed to be working for 6-series chipset mainboards?

Also, when installing the Intel RST software do I need the regular version or the enterprise version?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah but only the SataDriver has the latest version of the AHCI firmware? The Legacy RAID OROM 12.0.0.1783 doesn't have it?


Who has written that? The Intel LEGACY RAID ROM contains the firmware for the SATA RAID and for the SATA AHCI Controller.
Quote:


> So the SataDriver isn't yet confirmed to be working for 6-series chipset mainboards?


Please reread what I have written. The SataDriver v12.0.0.1783 will work with 6-Series chipset mainboards, but I am not 100% sure, if it is the SataDriver.ffs file, which has to be inserted.
Quote:


> Also, when installing the Intel RST software do I need the regular version or the enterprise version?


Usually you can use either a "regular" RST driver package (e.g. v11.2.0.1006) or one of the more actual RST(e) ones containing the additional SCSI driver (e.g. v11.7.1.1001 or v12.0.0.1082) unless you are going to install Windows 8 in EFI mode onto a RAID array. The "SataDriver" module will not accept any conventional Intel RST driverpack below v11.5.x.xxxx containing just the iaStor.sys as driver.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Who has written that? The Intel LEGACY RAID ROM contains the firmware for the SATA RAID and for the SATA AHCI Controller.
> Please reread what I have written. The SataDriver v12.0.0.1783 will work with 6-Series chipset mainboards, but I am not 100% sure, if it is the SataDriver.ffs file, which has to be inserted.
> Usually you can use either a "regular" RST driver package (e.g. v11.2.0.1006) or one of the more actual RST(e) ones containing the additional SCSI driver (e.g. v11.7.1.1001 or v12.0.0.1082) unless you are going to install Windows 8 in EFI mode onto a RAID array. The "SataDriver" module will not accept any conventional Intel RST driverpack below v11.5.x.xxxx containing just the iaStor.sys as driver.


Sorry about that, no one's written that. I was actually asking you about it since I don't know the answer.

Oh ok, I understand about the SataDriver.

Ok. How about the 12.0.01083 driver package, is that an enterprise driver? I found Intel® Rapid Storage Technology enterprise v3.5 at Intel's support site that is dated 2/21/2013, what is the difference? My system actually is a Windows 7 x64 OS non-UEFI.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How about the 12.0.01083 driver package, is that an enterprise driver?


All Intel AHCI/RAID drivers from v11.5.x.xxxx up do use the double driver strategy (iaStorA.sys + iaStorF.sys) like the real "Enterprise Edition" drivers v3.x.x.xxxx, which were only designed for Intel C600 Series chipsets like X79.
Quote:


> I found Intel® Rapid Storage Technology enterprise v3.5 at Intel's support site that is dated 2/21/2013, what is the difference?


The Intel RSTe driverpacks v3.x.x.xxxx are only designed for X79 chipsets.


----------



## high1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> As I already have written, this depends on the specifications of the mainboard. Open any BIOS for your mainboard by using the AMI Aptio MMTool, hit the tab "Extract", then highlight the line CSMCORE, check the "Link Present" within the "For Option ROM Only" area and scroll down the "Link ID" menu. This menu will show all VendorIDs and DeviceIDs of the in use PCI ROM modules.
> Then you will know all Option ROM modules of your mainboard, which you can update (if a newer version should be available).
> Just to avoid any related request: I will not do this work for you.
> The latest ME driver version is 9.0.0.1287 and usable for all systems with a Gbe 1.5M. Yo can find the driverpack v9.0.0.1310 here.
> AFAIK this newest Intel ME driver does support all Intel 6-Series chipset mainboards.
> AFAIK the Gbe version cannot be updated, because it is determined by chipset.
> 
> EDIT:
> This is what I get, when I run the MEInfoWin64.exe file in the DOS box after having run the installer of the ME driverpack v9.0.0.1310:


GbE firmware can be updated, with CodeRush FTK - there is a gberefl command. A BIOS with updated firmware from another board can be used. I did it on my Z68 with Z77-V BIOS.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Fernando you replaced the SataDriver module with the *.ffs file, I wonder what the *.efi file is for


I have just checked it with the newest BIOS of the ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3, which contains a SataDriver module v11.5.0.1582.
It can only be replaced by the SataDriver.ffs module v12.0.0.1783. When I tried to replace it by the SataDriver.efi or SataDriver.bin file, I got an "Invalid FFS file" error message.
Nevertheless I believe, that this has nothing to do with the file suffix, but with the checksum of the file. A SataDriver.ffs file, which had been modded by me for the P67 and Z68 TRIM in RAID0 support, gave me the same "Invalid FFS file" error message.
My Conclusion: The replacement of the SataDriver module seems to be checksum sensitive. So there is a need for a checksum correction for the P67+Z68 TRIM in RAID0 modified SataDriver module.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> GbE firmware can be updated, with CodeRush FTK - there is a gberefl command. A BIOS with updated firmware from another board can be used. I did it on my Z68 with Z77-V BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> GbE firmware can be updated, with CodeRush FTK - there is a gberefl command. A BIOS with updated firmware from another board can be used. I did it on my Z68 with Z77-V BIOS.


So the NVM update utility from Intel here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?lang=deu&changeLang=true&DwnldID=22026 is not the same as updating the Gbe firmware?

@Fernando1

How will I know if the Gbe firmware that I will update to is compatible with my current ME firmware (7.1.52.1176)?


----------



## Fernando 1

@ kevindd992002:

Regarding the Gbe update you may read this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/officia-l-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6320


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ kevindd992002:
> 
> Regarding the Gbe update you may read this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1004219/officia-l-asus-rog-maximus-iv-gene-z68-z68-gen3-owners-club/6320


Thanks. That link provides the info on how to update the Gbe but what were you saying a few days ago about the ME firmware being compatible with the Gbe firmware? Aren't those independent of each other?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. That link provides the info on how to update the Gbe but what were you saying a few days ago about the ME firmware being compatible with the Gbe firmware? Aren't those independent of each other?


According to my knowledge it is not possible to update the Gbe "version" listed as 1.3, 1.5 or 5.0, but I am not sure about that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> According to my knowledge it is not possible to update the Gbe "version" listed as 1.3, 1.5 or 5.0, but I am not sure about that.


I just did update it from 1.3 to 1.5 though using FTKTool from coderush?

You mean there is a 5.0 Gbe firmware version? Which BIOS has it?

garikfox tried looking for the SataDriver for my board's BIOS but he can't find it. Why is not present on my BIOS? My board has a UEFI BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I have just checked it with the newest BIOS of the ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3, which contains a SataDriver module v11.5.0.1582.
> It can only be replaced by the SataDriver.ffs module v12.0.0.1783. When I tried to replace it by the SataDriver.efi or SataDriver.bin file, I got an "Invalid FFS file" error message.
> Nevertheless I believe, that this has nothing to do with the file suffix, but with the checksum of the file. A SataDriver.ffs file, which had been modded by me for the P67 and Z68 TRIM in RAID0 support, gave me the same "Invalid FFS file" error message.
> My Conclusion: The replacement of the SataDriver module seems to be checksum sensitive. So there is a need for a checksum correction for the P67+Z68 TRIM in RAID0 modified SataDriver module.


Thanks


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> garikfox tried looking for the SataDriver for my board's BIOS but he can't find it. Why is not present on my BIOS? My board has a UEFI BIOS.


I have not yet seen any ASUS P67 or Z68 chipset mainboard BIOS with an included SataDriver module.
An UEFI type BIOS and an EFI mode OS installation are different things.


----------



## garikfox

Its in the MSI boards









Im starting to like MSI alot more lately


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I have not yet seen any ASUS P67 or Z68 chipset mainboard BIOS with an included SataDriver module.
> An UEFI type BIOS and an EFI mode OS installation are different things.


Well, I can install an OS in EFI mode but using AHCI. I haven't tried using RAID EFI yet. If I can install AHCI EFI, what drivers does it use if not the SataDriver?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> My Conclusion: The replacement of the SataDriver module seems to be checksum sensitive. So there is a need for a checksum correction for the P67+Z68 TRIM in RAID0 modified SataDriver module.


Meanwhile I was able to successfully replace the original "SataDriver" v11.5.0.1582 of the newest ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 by a modded "SataDriver" v12.0.0.1783, where I had enabled the "TRIM in RAID0" feature for Intel P67 and Z68 chipsets.
What I not yet know is, if it will work. Users with an ASRock P67 or Z68 chipset mainboard and an SSD RAID0, who are interested in getting Windows 8 (32/64bit) installed onto their RAID in EFI mode without missing the TRIM support, may send me a PM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, I can install an OS in EFI mode but using AHCI. I haven't tried using RAID EFI yet. If I can install AHCI EFI, what drivers does it use if not the SataDriver?


Fernando, what do you think about this?

And here are my pending questions that weren't answered:

1.) You mean there is a 5.0 Gbe firmware version? Which BIOS has it?

2.) How do you determine the compatibility between the ME and Gbe?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> 1.) You mean there is a 5.0 Gbe firmware version? Which BIOS has it?


There obviously are some MEI firmware versions for Gbe 5M available (look >here<), but you should search for the related mainboards with such firmware yourself. I will not do it for you.</a>
Quote:


> 2.) How do you determine the compatibility between the ME and Gbe?


You should ask a Power and Network Management expert, but not me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> There obviously are some MEI firmware versions for Gbe 5M available (look >here<), but you should search for the related mainboards with such firmware yourself. I will not do it for you.
> You should ask a Power and Network Management expert, but not me.</a>



But my ME is only 1.5M. Is it compatible with Gbe 1.5?

Why do you think my BIOS don't have SataDriver?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But my ME is only 1.5M. Is it compatible with Gbe 1.5?


I think, that "1.5M" within the ME firmware package means, that it is for Gbe 1.5 systems.
Quote:


> Why do you think my BIOS don't have SataDriver?


You should ask your mainboard manufacturer and not me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I think, that "1.5M" within the ME firmware package means, that it is for Gbe 1.5 systems.
> You should ask your mainboard manufacturer and not me.


Ah ok.

I was just asking for your "thought" (hence the "think" on the question) regarding the SataDriver. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I was just asking for your "thought" (hence the "think" on the question) regarding the SataDriver.


My "thought" is, that no manufacturer is much interested in developing new BIOS versions with all actually possible features for outdated mainboards. They want to sell new mainboards.


----------



## getyasome

Well I guess it's a OCZ Vertex 2 issue or Windows 8 , I've tried the 2 Modded Bios that support Trim. They work fine Trim came back as working after testing. I've tried > Specially modified Intel RST (s) RAID ROM v12.0.0.1783 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 chipsets & > Specially modified Intel RST (s) RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 chipsets with the correct RST Drivers.. The thing is when I power down my Machine I see the Vertex array has Failed but not the 2 Samsung f3's in my 2nd Array.

I did a fresh install of Windows 8 , Secure erased , flashed firmware , set up new Array , & still Failed. Now If I switch to the HDD Array from the Bios no dual boot , restart , The Raid Opt Rom shows green ok on both Arrays, go into Bios switch to Vertex 2 Array & it boots. It's just when I power down .. Odd

I'm lost again , lol..

Thanks Fernando for all the great work.. Much Appreciated..


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> OCZ Vertex 2


I'm just going to say that's your problem.


----------



## Dillmiester

I was able to find a program universal bios backup and made a backup of my bios Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3 2.20 version, I also modded it with the 12.0.0.1783 option rom works fine. I would like someone more knowledgeable with the mods to mod it with the newest marvell rom and firmware and a workable way to upgrade the 9120 that this board has.

Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3 Bios.zip 2993k .zip file


----------



## guido1993

12.0.0.1083 WHQL RST Drivers released


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> 12.0.0.1083 WHQL RST Drivers released


Do you have already a download link to these WHQL certified drivers?


----------



## kpo6969

Release notes, looking for download link myself.

http://station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/ReleaseNotes12.0.0.1083.htm


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Release notes, looking for download link myself.
> 
> http://station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/ReleaseNotes12.0.0.1083.htm


Yup, that one. Sorry if I didn't post it myself







I quite forgot about that "stupid" detail









Btw I got them up and running, no issues so far


----------



## error-id10t

Wonder how many people forget to play with the options to ensure their 4k writes reach the speeds they should. Hell, the option to do that is greyed out until you change another option before that. You saw countless people miss this on the older versions where it was just a tick on a box.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Yup, that one. Sorry if I didn't post it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite forgot about that "stupid" detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I got them up and running, no issues so far


No corresponding WHQL RIAD OROM yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Wonder how many people forget to play with the options to ensure their 4k writes reach the speeds they should. Hell, the option to do that is greyed out until you change another option before that. You saw countless people miss this on the older versions where it was just a tick on a box.


Which setting is this again?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No corresponding WHQL RIAD OROM yet?
> Which setting is this again?


WHQL or not, the OROM is out.

_The RAID OROM & UEFI version for this release is 12.0.0.1783_

In the Performance tab you need to have cache mode as 'write-back' which is greyed out until you change the other setting.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> WHQL or not, the OROM is out.
> 
> _The RAID OROM & UEFI version for this release is 12.0.0.1783_
> 
> In the Performance tab you need to have cache mode as 'write-back' which is greyed out until you change the other setting.


Oh ok. So only the drivers (software) gets the WHQL certification? The OROM is the same all throughout?

I don't see any cache mode setting in the Performance tab? I only see LPM.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. So only the drivers (software) gets the WHQL certification?


Yes, only Windows drivers can get the WHQL certification by Microsoft.
Quote:


> The OROM is the same all throughout?


There are different OROM versions, but only the creator of these BIOS modules are responsable for their safety and functionality. The BIOS and their modules are OS independant. Why should Microsoft give a WHQL certification for a BIOS or ROM module, which is used for a Linux Debian distribution?
Quote:


> I don't see any cache mode setting in the Performance tab? I only see LPM.


You will only see these write-back caching settings, if you have a RAID system. AHCI users don't have this option.
This is how the "Performance" tab looks, if the intel SATA Controller has been set to "RAID":


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, only Windows drivers can get the WHQL certification by Microsoft.
> There are different OROM versions, but only the creator of these BIOS modules are responsable for their safety and functionality. The BIOS and their modules are OS independant. Why should Microsoft give a WHQL certification for a BIOS or ROM module, which is used for a Linux Debian distribution?
> You will only see these write-back caching settings, if you have a RAID system. AHCI users don't have this option.
> This is how the "Performance" tab looks, if the intel SATA Controller has been set to "RAID":


Thanks. So the BIOS with the 12.x.x.xxx OROM you recently modded for me has the latest OROM already?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So the BIOS with the 12.x.x.xxx OROM you recently modded for me has the latest OROM already?


Yes, the latest Intel RAID ROM version is v12.0.0.1783.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> WHQL or not, the OROM is out.
> 
> _The RAID OROM & UEFI version for this release is 12.0.0.1783_
> 
> In the Performance tab you need to have cache mode as 'write-back' which is greyed out until you change the other setting.


Was getting lots of lag on my raid array. Suspected cache setting was to blame as it would take like 30 seconds to load files from the file explorer.
Setting 'write-back' solved my problem. Not sure reason why. Can someone please explain?

Thanks.


----------



## jjxaker

*garikfox*
Why do not you do a full update??? RAID OROM ver.12.xxxx + ME Firmware 8.1.30.xxxx + GBE 1.5 + ASMedia and marvell storage controller new firmware.


----------



## garikfox

I only update the RAID OROM's, its the most popular

Most people dont use the other OROM's


----------



## high1

When will you update with12.0..0.1783, garikfox?


----------



## fommof

Flashed my Gene V with the 1604 that contains Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702, installed the latest intel chipset drivers and the Intel RST 11.7.0.1013.

It seems that the " Write-back cache option" is disabled and there isn't any option to Enabled via the Intel RST panel. Any ideas?

(2xVertex3 120Gb in RAID0 and a Samsung 830 256Gb which has the OS for the time being, Win7 Ultimate 64b)

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: i forgot...also, can i install the latest IRST drivers (v12.xx.x.xxxx)? Would the trim support with the 11.x OROM continue to be in force?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Flashed my Gene V with the 1604 that contains Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702, installed the latest intel chipset drivers and the Intel RST 11.7.0.1013.
> It seems that the " Write-back cache option" is disabled and there isn't any option to Enabled via the Intel RST panel. Any ideas?


You will only get this option, if you are running the Intel SATA Conroller in RAID mode.
Quote:


> can i install the latest IRST drivers (v12.xx.x.xxxx)?


Yes.
Quote:


> Would the trim support with the 11.x OROM continue to be in force?


Yes, since you have a Z77 system, but the best solution will be to udate the Inel RAID ROM to v12.0.0.1783.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You will only get this option, if you are running the Intel SATA Conroller in RAID mode.


Thanks for the reply. Both the Vertex3s are on Intel sata3 ports, raid option enabled in the bios and of course i have already created the array (Control-I etc, since day one).

I can see the array from Intel's panel anyway...it's just this option i am missing...i'll try to upload screen captures when i get back home...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, since you have a Z77 system, but the best solution will be to udate the Inel RAID ROM to v12.0.0.1783.


Great, any links for a modded 1604 bios for my Asus Maximus Gene V with the Inel RAID ROM to v12.0.0.1783 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Flashed my Gene V with the 1604 that contains Intel RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702, installed the latest intel chipset drivers and the Intel RST 11.7.0.1013.
> 
> It seems that the " Write-back cache option" is disabled and there isn't any option to Enabled via the Intel RST panel. Any ideas?
> 
> (2xVertex3 120Gb in RAID0 and a Samsung 830 256Gb which has the OS for the time being, Win7 Ultimate 64b)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: i forgot...also, can i install the latest IRST drivers (v12.xx.x.xxxx)? Would the trim support with the 11.x OROM continue to be in force?


You have to disable the "Write-cache buffer flushing" to make the "Write back" option avalaible, and it's definitely worth doing that


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> You have to disable the "Write-cache buffer flushing" to make the "Write back" option avalaible, and it's definitely worth doing that


Wouldn't it be safe to have the 'read only' cache method?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Wouldn't it be safe to have the 'read only' cache method?


That's exactly what the description in there says







In my case I have a PSU, so I am quite sure that I won't lose any cached data due to electrical issues


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> That's exactly what the description in there says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case I have a PSU, so I am quite sure that I won't lose any cached data due to electrical issues


Me too but I'm more worried about random freak lockups!


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> You have to disable the "Write-cache buffer flushing" to make the "Write back" option avalaible, and it's definitely worth doing that


Thank you Sir!!!

+REP


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *high1*
> 
> When will you update with12.0..0.1783, garikfox?


When the official drivers are released


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> When the official drivers are released


Huh? I thought they are already WHQL certified and released just the other day?


----------



## garikfox

When Intel releases the new driver I meant


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> When Intel releases the new driver I meant


What do you mean? Intel already released the 12.0.0.1083 drivers right? So that driver isn't the partner of 12.0.0.1783 OROM?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Thank you Sir!!!
> 
> +REP


Glad I could help you









BTW, this is the direct link to download the new RST drivers (not the OROM, ofc)







12.0.0.1083 WHQL

http://station-drivers.com/telechargement/intel/sata/intel-rst_12.0.0.1083(www.station-drivers.com).exe

(alternate Mediafire download link: http://www.mediafire.com/?lfyexplb5xsgoke)

Station-drivers is having some issues at the moment, so it might take a while to download or even to connect to the page


----------



## fommof

@guido1993, thanks again!!!


----------



## jjxaker

*kevindd992002*
Why wait? You can do everything myself! instruction have long been there is
garikfox will long continue to play for time ,to nobody not needed his is WHQL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> *kevindd992002*
> Why wait? You can do everything myself! instruction have long been there is
> garikfox will long continue to play for time ,to nobody not needed his is WHQL


Who says I'm waiting?


----------



## error-id10t

Not sure where to put this but it's not Z77 specific and it's new - not sure if it's related to the OROM/Drivers. Anyone else get this message when trying to run optimiser?



Choosing either option does nothing even after reboot. I cannot run optimiser.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not sure where to put this but it's not Z77 specific and it's new - not sure if it's related to the OROM/Drivers. Anyone else get this message when trying to run optimiser?
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing either option does nothing even after reboot. I cannot run optimiser.


Is this with Win8?


----------



## error-id10t

Yeap, Win8.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not sure where to put this but it's not Z77 specific and it's new - not sure if it's related to the OROM/Drivers. Anyone else get this message when trying to run optimiser?


No, I have done a clean install of Win8 on different systems (AHCI/RAID/non-EFI/EFI) a lot of times and could run the Win8 Optimizer without any problem. What I always have done before is running the Windows Experience Index.
The message you get indicates, that there is another software like O&O Defrag, Samsung Magician, Intel SSD Toolbox etc., which has changed the optimization settings.


----------



## error-id10t

Ok so to clear it up - that was caused due to corruption in task scheduler. Don't know why it's happened but all the registry entries have disappeared - as there's a mismatch between registry and files, task scheduler itself complains. Because defrag is a task in the scheduler, it "thought" I had changed defaults and kept giving me that message with no way out (as it was corrupted).

The short term fix was to move all the tasks files to another folder which then cleared up the mismatch with registry, which then cleared up scheduler error - which then cleared up this optimiser problem via GUI.

Of course all my tasks are gone except defender, update and defrag which "re-build" themselves (+ the ones I've re-created).


----------



## ahodgey

Hi guys,

Being a bit thick, been trawling through this thread and can see lots of references to my motherboard and updated bios but cant actually see the file anywhere. Registered on the site and can see in the first post some bios for other motherboards but not mine even though in the thread there are references to it already being uploaded. Can anyone point me in the direction of the bios with the latest OROM for my motherboard please which is the Asus P8Z77-V Pro.

Having some UEFI issues with the Intel controller when in RAID mode, hoping this fixes it

Many thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Update: Updated first post with new BIOS's









Enjoy


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahodgey*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of the bios with the latest OROM for my motherboard please which is the Asus P8Z77-V Pro.


You can find the link to the requested BIOS for the ASUS P8Z77-V Pro with the latest Intel RAID ROM v12.0.0.1783 near the bottom of the start post of this thread.


----------



## ahodgey

thank you, for some reason it was only showing me the top 10 bios. Can see them all now. Many thanks


----------



## garikfox

I was adding the updated BIOS's when you tried the first time


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you mean? Intel already released the 12.0.0.1083 drivers right? So that driver isn't the partner of 12.0.0.1783 OROM?


garikfox, bump?


----------



## garikfox

Yes OROM 12.0.0.1783 is a partner of the new 12.0.0.1083 drivers


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes OROM 12.0.0.1783 is a partner of the new 12.0.0.1083 drivers


Thanks!


----------



## tahoward

Just grabbed a couple Samsung 840's and read up on all this.

I'd like to be able to have raid 0 trim support on my MSI P67A-GD80 board.

garikfox, do you already have something put together for this system board?


----------



## garikfox

Sure which BIOS did you want ?


----------



## jaw2floor

what version orom is in z68 extreme4 gen3 bios?


----------



## garikfox

12.0.0.1783 OROM with TRIM

All the information is at the top of my first post


----------



## sliujeff

I have the ASRock P67 PRO3 BIOS 2.20(This is provided by ASRock Technical Support Division,not .exe files). please add OROM

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-9rsi_3tzUwVVNFM3hTanFJRGs/edit?usp=sharing

thanks


----------



## garikfox

*sliujeff*: Added


----------



## high1

ASUS P8Z68-V BIOS3602 with 12.0.0.1783 - tested, everything working as it should, Ctrl+I shows 12.0.0.1783.


----------



## makkusu

I just recently updated my bios with yours for my Asus Gene V, everything works great (or at least I think so) but the only thing that it is a little different is that my SDDs and my HDD would not show up on post when I set my bios option to RAID, using the previous orom (I believe it was 11.6x) I did not have this anomaly. My raid boots, Win7 can see my raid and my hdd, hot plugworks also and of course I can see my raid in the bios as a boot option. The only thing I can't see are the drivers themselves, I had to set to AHCI to and reset my pc to go in the bios and make sure I set hot plug on the correct drive (lol, I can never remember my blu ray port from my backup drive port) and then set it back to raid to boot and even after it would still not show my drives list in post or in bios, only happen when I set my SATA to Raid.

Any ideas guys? I am always a little paranoid about this stuff, any way I could get a Asus Maximus Gene V 1604 bios with a roll back to orom 11.6 ?
Thanks


----------



## garikfox

When using RAID EFI mode the drives wont show up at boot or in BIOS


----------



## Aznboy1993

Is it recommended to redo the RAID array even when updating from the version prior to 12.x? I'm currently sitting at the version prior to the ROM's and driver's latest 12.x release, respectively. And I'd rather not redo my RAID array and reinstall Windows and all of that since I got over 400GB of data on my array.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> When using RAID EFI mode the drives wont show up at boot or in BIOS


EFI "rom" shows in BIOS though (in the new tab).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Is it recommended to redo the RAID array even when updating from the version prior to 12.x?


I haven't seen a reason, speed/performance wise or because of TRIM.


----------



## getyasome

I just tried the Asus P8Z77 -V Deluxe & It gave me a error Security verification Failed.. It did not flash ...

Is there something I need to do in the Bios to use this ? As I just got the board a few hours ago..

I updated to 1805 after the Bios I tried here failed .
I updated MIE Firmware 8.1.30.1350


----------



## garikfox

Read my first post


----------



## getyasome

I just found it...

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

NP


----------



## Moi au

Just want to thank you garikfox for all the hard work on those modified BIOS's









Followed the excellent guide of Fernando and using mmtool I further modified your Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z BIOS to end up with the following

Intel RST 12.0.0.1783
JMicron 362 1.07.28
Marvell 9182 (AHCI only) 1.0.0.0025
Intel LAN 1.3.95
Intel ME 8.1.30.1350 (updated outside of BIOS)
NEC 4020 (updated outside of BIOS)
The Marvell was a pain to figure out as there are 3 linked ROMs. They seem to correspond to the 3 settings of RAID, IDE and AHCI. So I have the situation now where I've updated AHCI but not RAID or IDE which is still sitting at 1.0.0.0022.

1b4b,91a2 => 64K file (corresponds to RAID)
1b4b,918a => 25K file (corresponds to IDE)
1b4b,9182 => 25K file (corresponds to AHCI)

Might see if I can update the Marvell RAID ROM later if I get a chance.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moi au*
> 
> The Marvell was a pain to figure out as there are 3 linked ROMs.


Within the BIOS there is just 1 single Marvell 91xx AHCI/RAID ROM module, but some systems additionally need 2 separate BIOS modules containing the Marvell 91xx Bootloader and the Marvell 91xx Firmware, which have to be updated too.


----------



## R o x

... my request is for a P8P67 DeLuxe 2302 mod please !


----------



## garikfox

*R o x*: Added


----------



## Alpesyn

You're my hero, Asus support - I spun tales that everything is OK, when I wrote about UDMA5. Thank you so much dude, great and useful thing you do.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks, Your welcome


----------



## makkusu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> When using RAID EFI mode the drives wont show up at boot or in BIOS


Strange. I was able to see them in the same version of my bios (1604) with orom 11.6x both on my post and bios even if I had RAID selected (I turn off logo at start up). The only change that I did was update to the new orom.

I know they are there, doesn't bother me much.


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *R o x*: Added


FABLETASTIC ! THANKS again !

now is only waiting for one of my C300s returning from RMA









not sure, should I also flash the ME firmware ? currently on 7.1.30.1142, for a B2 board, obviously


----------



## garikfox

With a 2600K no you dont need to update the ME firmware past version 7.x


----------



## dron

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_LE_PLUS/ please


----------



## garikfox

*dron*: Added


----------



## dron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *dron*: Added


Thx. What was updated?


----------



## garikfox

All the info is at the top of my first post


----------



## pakko

Hi, it's possible to have the P8Z68-DELUXE-ASUS-3603.zip updated with the lastest intel orom? Thanks man <3

The one in the first page got the old 11.05..... orom


----------



## garikfox

All the BIOS's in my first post contain the Legacy Intel RAID OROM 12.0..0.1783

For UEFI RAID OROM "SataDriver" has been updated on all Z77's, ASRock and ASUS P67/Z68's do not contain the "SataDriver" module to update so I couldnt update those.

All this info is at the top of my first post


----------



## kpo6969

RST 12.0.0.1083 is now on Intel site.
Win7 and 8
net framework 4.5 required


----------



## garikfox

New WHQL driver and OROM out, Driver 12.5.0.1066, and OROM 12.5.0.1815

Looks like I'll have to update the first post again.

They'll be up in a few days


----------



## pennies

Hi, just a question, it's possible to update with the intel orom 12.5.0.1815
the N56VZ (H76) ? Thanks

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=3&s=390&m=N56VZ&os=30&ft=3&f_name=N56VZAS216.zip#N56VZAS216.zip


----------



## MultiDoc

May I ask if it is possible to update with the latest OROM's the new BIOS (1707) for Maximus V Formula ?

The link the new Maximus's BIOS is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?28rhmf7drn7zutk

Thank you in advance !


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> May I ask if it is possible to update with the latest OROM's the new BIOS (1707) for Maximus V Formula ?
> 
> The link the new Maximus's BIOS is here: http://www.mediafire.com/?28rhmf7drn7zutk
> 
> Thank you in advance !


+1 brother, that would be great (although those are not official yet).

Thanks in advance garikfox!!!


----------



## kyton

I see there is a new rom and rst out

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4393

RST: 12.5.0.1066
ROM: 12.5.0.1815


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyton*
> 
> I see there is a new rom and rst out
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4393
> 
> RST: 12.5.0.1066
> ROM: 12.5.0.1815


Please read a few posts back.


----------



## Freudenberger

yeah i need also the newest firmware and the includet orom. that would be great!!









i have the maximus v extreme









happy easter all together!


----------



## garikfox

*pennies*: Here you go









N56VZAS.zip 2713k .zip file


----------



## Freudenberger

Great thank you very much. i have one more questen. if you look into the bios you see under see bios version and date a version of "EC" and "EC2" both versions differes to each other. Do you know what this is? and why 2 different versions?

I get my first ROG board I Have the maximum v extreme. and not su much experience in this 

thank you! best easterwishes! and big eggs! :-D


----------



## garikfox

I have no idea, I looked it up and couldnt find anything.


----------



## Freudenberger

but you know what i mean?


----------



## garikfox

Update: First post updated with new BIOS's


----------



## garikfox

*Freudenberger*: No not really, I looked up "BIOS EC EC2" it didnt tell me anything


----------



## Jlove3184

Thanks man. Keep up the great work.


----------



## dron

If i redo the array, as suggested on the first page will i loose my data?


----------



## garikfox

Yes, It will wipe the entire drive(s)


----------



## mkimbro

garikfox,

Thank you very much for updating, the ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe motherboard rom with the new Intel 12.5.0.1815.

It is probably just me, but it seems my system is a little more snapper in application and internet...

But does seems to be work great right now.

Thanks Again, excellent work.


----------



## Fraizer

*EDIT:*

_--- i see you already done this ^^----
Hello dear garikfox ^^

We have a new bios 1707 for my *Asus Maximus V Gene*:

http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#download

Can you please Mod this Bios withe the last : OROM 12.5.0.1815 ?








--- i see you already done this ^^----_

_
_

SOLVED too









hello again ^^

I dont know garikfox if you remeber in the past when we talk about including a stating boot Logo for my Asus... for sure no you do so much work... any way you tryed but you doint succed.

This time i will put the logo boot before mod the bios its mean a logo in official asus bios. (last time you try to put a logo inside a moded bios and its not working)

This is the official asus bios 1707 + my logo (hope you can put the last OROM without ereasing the Logo... ^^

My "Asus Maximus V Gene" bios withe logo: (i resize the logo view withe asus My logo = 85%)

Fraizer Bios withe logo.rar (4.2 Mo)

i deleted the link









thank you a lot garikfox for all you do !!

SOLVED too


----------



## getyasome

For the life of me I just can not get the trim commands to pass through , Damn OCZ Vertex drives..

A Much Appreciated Thanks To Fernando for all his knowledge & Advice in helping me out with this.. Ur Great ..

I might order some of those nifty Samsung Pro SSD'S and see if they will allow the Trim command to pass.

Again Thanks Fernando , you were Awesome Mate.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> _--- i see you already done this ^^----
> Hello dear garikfox ^^
> 
> We have a new bios 1707 for my *Asus Maximus V Gene*:
> 
> http://fr.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/MAXIMUS_V_GENE/#download
> 
> Can you please Mod this Bios withe the last : OROM 12.5.0.1815 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- i see you already done this ^^----_
> 
> hello again ^^
> 
> I dont know garikfox if you remeber in the past when we talk about including a stating boot Logo for my Asus... for sure no you do so much work... any way you tryed but you doint succed.
> 
> This time i will put the logo boot before mod the bios its mean a logo in official asus bios. (last time you try to put a logo inside a moded bios and its not working)
> 
> This is the official asus bios 1707 + my logo (hope you can put the last OROM without ereasing the Logo... ^^
> 
> My "Asus Maximus V Gene" bios withe logo: (i resize the logo view withe asus My logo = 85%)
> 
> Fraizer Bios withe logo.rar (4.2 Mo)
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!8gUQAY5J!UbxWfy0Bb_P2Sx4Z-XE0MUfn5oUvZvp7kGVeBOXBTos
> 
> thank you a lot garikfox for all you do !!


Have you figured out how to replace your logo? I once replaced my Asus Z68 logo. The trick is in your case is converting the bmp file appropriately or else it wont work. If you want I can try but may have lost my bmp converter. Will have to check.


----------



## Fraizer

hello davidm71

my logo its in jpg and i already done this in official asus bios without problem. But not in moded Bios withe rst orom by garikfox. and he already try too. but if i remeber he tryed to inject the logo (in hexa ?) in the moded version. and maybe its will work if garikfox try to mod my bios (already inbcluded the logo)


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> hello davidm71
> 
> my logo its in jpg and i already done this in official asus bios without problem. But not in moded Bios withe rst orom by garikfox. and he already try too. but if i remeber he tryed to inject the logo (in hexa ?) in the moded version. and maybe its will work if garikfox try to mod my bios (already inbcluded the logo)


I don't think modding the raid rom has anything to do with the logo mod. Each mod uses a different utility though. I never had an issue.I would start over. First mod the logo. Make sure it works. Then mod the raid rom using instructions on his win-lite.de site. Thing is your bios uses a bmp and you have a jpg. I didn't know they were interchangeable.


----------



## pennies

Thanks a lot garikfox


----------



## Fraizer

davidm71:

in the past its not working but now yes no error withe this version... i have the great moded rst garikfox withe my logo working ! ^^

thank you for your questions david its make me try again







maybe old bios have bug... or the old version of orom rst...


----------



## jeroompje

applied both updates
- trim on raid-0 not working any more
- 4K writes are 18% down









changed back to:
The RAID OROM & UEFI version for this release is 12.0.0.1783, the driver version is 12.0.0.1082
everything working fine again


----------



## Fraizer

then i have problem i dont knwo if its because i put my logo boot in the moded version bios withe rst 12... withe asus my logo soft.
but when i start (after a shutdown) the computer i have message tell me somthing like this : not booting need to replace the boot drive etc... to solve this i need to go to the bios and save and reboot and i can boot under windows 7....

any one have this problem ? i have a 'asus maximus V Gene' bios 1707 (Z77) withe last rst and i put a personal logo boot withe asus my logo software...

thank you for your help


----------



## safado2

Hello guys!

Just updated the *OROM for a Asus Maximus V Formula 1704 Bios version*

MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA-ASUS-1707.

I'm trying to use TRIM on 2 x SSD Raid 0 Samsung 840 pro (256gb each)









No problems when it booted up after installing the modified bios, however they are some things that they dont seem to be right.


Im unable to see any of my HDD/SSD/Drives connected to the z77 sata chipset port (6.0)
Im unable to boot from BIOS using any of my 2 drives(DVD-Blu ray), which are connected to the z77 sata port (3.0), however i can boot from USB
When i go into bios, the file version is actually 1604, i thought it should have been 1704?
When i insert the w7 dvd on the drive, it takes some time for bios to come up, but when it does, i go to Boot devices, i click on my drive name and the screen goes black for about 30 seconds, then it comes back to the bios.. Weird!

When i load w7 using the usb, it takes some time for windows to show up, but once i get to the drive part, it does show the raid 0 as one drive of 246GB, so i guess it must be working.

Finally, once i get around this issue, I will be Installing w7 ultimate x64 using the dedicated raid driver from the intel website. (x64)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2101&DwnldID=22194&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss

Thanks for any help!

Edit: Got some corsair devices installed, I founded out that if you install the 3.5 iRST drivers, will cause you to have bsod due to the corsair link software, however in my case, I have updated the OROM file+ I'll installing the latest version 11.7 raid driver.

Is someone using any corsair devices like the h100i or the corsair cooling kit/Commander +The customized OROM and getting any bsod?

I choose to update the OROM Bios because I will like to obtain TRIM support and being able to use the corsair like software.

Cheers!


----------



## Fernando 1

@ garikfox and all users, who are going to flash a BIOS containing a modded version of the Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815:

Before you are going to continue your work, please read the following posts:
1. http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/index8.html#post156468
2. http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34808990&postcount=491
After having seen the report done by the user ney2x (1. linked page) I am really unsure, if the Intel RAID ROM modules v12.5.0.1815, which I had modified regarding the TRIM in RAID0 feature for P67 and Z68 resp. P55 chipset RAID systems, really will let the TRIM command pass through the related SATA RAID Controllers.
As you can read within the second link, there were already doubts yesterday regarding the ability to enable the TRIM in RAID0 support the same way as it was possible with previous Intel RAID ROM versions (incl. v12.0.0.1783).
As a consequence I have temporarily removed the download links to both modified Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 modules from this page:
http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/
I do apologize any inconvience for garikfox, who had already flashed my modded Intel RAID ROM modules v12.5.0.1815 into a lot of BIOS files, and for users, who have already flashed such BIOS into the BIOS chip of their mainboard hoping to get TRIM in RAID0 support.

If I should be wrong with my scepticism regarding the TRIM in RAID0 support of my especially modified Intel RAID ROM modules v12.5.0.1815, I will reinsert the download links.
What I really need is more feedback by P67 resp. Z68 chipset SSD RAID0 users, who already have flashed the newest BIOS containing the modded RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815. Is TRIM active within your RAID0 or not?

Regards
Fernando


----------



## safado2

Hello Fernando,

I would like to thank you for taking the time and modding the Bio and adding the latest OROM, so we can enjoy the best TRIM available.

I was able to Flash one of your modded OROM files, currently using the 12.0.0.1783, however I cant seem to find any of my sata devices within the sata bios tab.

Finally, I cant boot any dvd from any drive connected to the Sata 3 ports, however the i can boot from usb.

Is this normal at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I was able to Flash one of your modded OROM files, currently using the 12.0.0.1783, however I cant seem to find any of my sata devices within the sata bios tab.


Does that mean, that the related SATA connected devices do work and are shown within Windows, but you don't see them in the BIOS?
If yes, you may clear CMOS and redo all BIOS settings.
Quote:


> Finally, I cant boot any dvd from any drive connected to the Sata 3 ports


Please check your BIOS settings regarding the bootable drives.
By the way: Some optical drives do not like to run in AHCI or RAID mode.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Does that mean, that the related SATA connected devices do work and are shown within Windows, but you don't see them in the BIOS?
> If yes, you may clear CMOS and redo all BIOS settings.
> 
> Please check your BIOS settings regarding the bootable drives.
> By the way: Some optical drives do not like to run in AHCI or RAID mode.


It was working before flashing the new OROM.

I see all my drives connected when i load the w7 through the usb stick, but i dont see any drives/hdd/ssd when i go inside the bios.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> It was working before flashing the new OROM.


If you flash a new or just a modified BIOS into the BIOS chip of your mainboard, all previously BIOS settings will be altered.
That is why you should
1. choose and store the standard (DEFAULT) BIOS settings, before you flash any BIOS,
2. clear CMOS after having flashed the new BIOS,
3. redo the "Optimized DEFAULT" BIOS settings and at least
3. redo your individual BIOS settings.


----------



## safado2

Hello,

I just changed from RAID to AHCI , restarted the pc and i was able to see all the drives, also i was able to boot to w7 by using the dvd.

I have read most of the comments in this thread and it seems that im not the only one with this issue.

i did not followed all those steps because i was not aware of them.

What do you reckon i should do?

Install the bios from Asus, do what you just wrote and then install your OROM after that?

Thanks man!

Edit: I did cleared the CMOS as you mentioned before, the pc restarted and i was able to see all the drives, however the configuration was under AHCI, once i changed to RAID, they vanished after restarting.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ safado2:
Which SATA mode BIOS settings (IDE, AHCI or RAID) did you choose, before you installed the currently running OS? Exactly these settings should be redone after having flashed a new or updated BIOS.
It is not a good idea to switch the SATA mode and to look what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I just changed from RAID to AHCI , restarted the pc and i was able to see all the drives.


This verifies, that you haven't created a RAID array, because the RAID members would not been detected by the OS, if the Intel SATA Controller previously has been set to AHCI mode.
Quote:


> I did cleared the CMOS as you mentioned before, the pc restarted and i was able to see all the drives, however the configuration was under AHCI, once i changed to RAID, they vanished after restarting.


That behaviour is quite normal, because any switch of the SATA mode within the BIOS induces a switch of the onboard SATA Controller with the consequence, that the OS has to change the related storage driver.

*Since everything is fine for you in AHCI mode, why do you always try to switch the SATA Controller to RAID mode? That doesn't make any sense for me.*


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> *Since everything is fine for you in AHCI mode, why do you always try to switch the SATA Controller to RAID mode? That doesn't make any sense for me.*


If i have understood correctly, a few posts above (post #1415) he mentioned that he has 2 x SSD (Samsung 840 pro) in Raid 0, so i guess he needs the RAID mode...


----------



## safado2

Hello Fernando,

Just to make thing clear:

1: There is no w7 installed atm, I just use the USB/DVD to see if i can boot it up and see the RAID Drive allocated

2: I have created a RAID O array, it does come up when the new Intel OROM loads up, says "12.0.0.1783"

3: I switched back from RAID 0 to AHCI to see why i could not see the drives when the RAID is enable

4: Before flashing the modified bios, I could see all my drives either using RAID or AHCI, and i could boot from the 2 of them using my w7 dvd.

5: Im trying to use my 2 840 samsung pro as s RAID 0

6: It seems that there is a new OROM out there, It's the 12.5.0.1815 WHQL, Have you tested it at all?

7: Before flashing the new OROM, I believe that the Raid was enable, cant really be sure now.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8b2j2891e75v3jp

7: I have founded this information, It might help other as well.

According to IRST User Interface:
11.6.0.1030, 11.6.2.1002, 11.6.5.1006
SSD port 0 = 6GB/s, SSD port 1 = 6GB/s (1,000+MB/s read/write)

11.7.0.1013 through 12.0.0.1083
SSD port 0 = 6GB/s, SSD port 1 = 3GB/s (500MB/s read/write)

Seems the 11.7 and above IRST drivers likes to throttle down the speed of my port 1 SSD to 3GB/s rate, or it is some kind of bug that Intel has broken when fixing other bugs.

Do you reckon it's true?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you want to get the newest Intel RAID ROM workng with your Intel SATA AHCI or RAID Controller, you should update to the RST(e) RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 (well approved) or v12.0.0.1783 (that's the newest).
> The Intel *RST* drivers and RAID ROM modules (latest version: 11.2.x.xxxx) are the older, *RST(e)* drvers and OROM modules (from v11.5.x.xxxx up) the newer ones. I have named them Intel RST*(e)* to make clear, that it is a new generation of Intel drivers, which have an addtional SCSI filter driver.
> The Intel EFI RAID "SataDriver" modules are only needed and usable, if the mainboard BIOS offers the OS installation in clean EFI mode with the BIOS option "CSM Disabled". If you are able and going to install Windows 8 in EFI mode, the ntel SATA AHCI/RAID Controller wll use the "SataDriver" BIOS module instead of the Intel RAID ROM.
> If you find a separate file named "SataDrver" within your BOS after having opened it with the Aptio UEFI MMTool, you can update both modules, the Intel RAD ROM, which is wthin the CSMCORE file, and the separate "SataDriver" module. Nevertheless only one of them will be used by the system (dependng on the OS installation mode > EFI or Non-EFI).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I am not sure,if the "SataDriver" module will be active at all, if you have installed the OS in EFI mode after having set the Intel SATA Controller to AHCI mode. That is why I recommend to update both modules (RAID ROM and SataDriver) to the same version.
> I have no idea. All 3 SataDriver files (.bin, .efi and .ffs) only will be usable, if the OS has been installed in clean EFI mode, but they have a quite different hex code.
> Nevertheless the choice of the correct SataDriver module is very easy, because you will get an error message, if you try to insert a wrong file.
> The file SataDriver.ffs seems to be the only usable one for BIOSes of an X79 chipset and 7-Series chipset mainboard. Since I haven't yet tried to insert it into a 6-Series chipset mainboard BIOS, I am not sure about that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I have not yet seen any ASUS P67 or Z68 chipset mainboard BIOS with an included SataDriver module.
> An UEFI type BIOS and an EFI mode OS installation are different things.


If my BIOS doesn't have a SataDriver, does that mean that it uses the Legacy RAID OROM when either in AHCI or RAID mode? So that means if I use AHCI, my AHCI firmware is already updated as long as I update the Legacy RAID OROM (because it contains both AHCI and RAID OROM firmware) of my BIOS?


----------



## Fernando 1

@ safado2:
If you really intend to create a RAID array, I recommend to do it after having updated the Intel RAID ROM module.
You will get the best performance, if you do a fresh install of the OS onto the freshly created RAID0 array.
Once you have done that, you should not change the SATA mode anymore. Otherwise you will not be able to boot into your OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If my BIOS doesn't have a SataDriver, does that mean that it uses the Legacy RAID OROM when either in AHCI or RAID mode? So that means if I use AHCI, my AHCI firmware is already updated as long as I update the Legacy RAID OROM (because it contains both AHCI and RAID OROM firmware) of my BIOS?


My answers are: 2 x Yes!


----------



## safado2

The Newest OROM is actually the *12.5.0.1815*

Here are the CAP files only for the *ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA*

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8b2j2891e75v3jp

I'm tempted to Install it, however I dont get to read many users installing that OROM.

So far, I have not founded why the sata devices are gone when you setup the RAID on the BIOS, but they do show up when you select AHCI









someone had this issue before?

Thanks.


----------



## safado2

I only changed from RAID to AHCI to do some troubleshooting, I was concerned that something stuffed up.

ATM, the RAID 0 is enable, using the 12.0.0.1783, Personal bios configuration enable as well but


I *DONT SEE ANY DRIVE CONNECTED AT THE BIOS WHEN RAID IS ENABLED*
*UNABLE TO BOOT FROM ANY MEDIA DEVICE,USB BOOT WORKING FINE*


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> ATM, the RAID 0 is enable


You can only create and delete a RAID array, but not enable and disable it.
Very important: If you want to use the SSDs/HDDs, which were members of a RAID array, as single drives, you have to delete the RAID array. Otherwise the partition table of the drives can not be read.
Quote:


> using the 12.0.0.1783, Personal bios configuration enable as well but
> 
> I *DONT SEE ANY DRIVE CONNECTED AT THE BIOS WHEN RAID IS ENABLED*


That is quite normal, because the BIOS and the OS detects a RAID0 array as 1 device (named "Intel RAID" or similar) and doesn't see the RAID member SSDs/HHDs.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ safado2:
> If you really intend to create a RAID array, I recommend to do it after having updated the Intel RAID ROM module.
> You will get the best performance, if you do a fresh install of the OS onto the freshly created RAID0 array.
> Once you have done that, you should not change the SATA mode anymore. Otherwise you will not be able to boot into your OS.
> My answers are: 2 x Yes!


Thanks!


----------



## safado2

The Mobo i have got, has 4 sata ports under the z77 chipset and 4 sata 6 under Asmedia controller.

2 sata 6 (Z77)
2 sata 3 (Z77)

The first sata 6 are the ones connected to the 2 x ssd samsung 840 pro, the 2 remaining are connected to the sata drives (Optical drives)

I dont believe it should be "quite normal" not being able to boot from any of those 2 devices, however i suspect that because the whole 4 sata ports are under RAID mode, It will simply not boot, HOWEVER before flashing the OROM file, I was able to see and boot any OS when the RAID was enabled.

Also, forgot to ask you, Have you updated the Asmedia controller as well?

Cheers.


----------



## wangliangcn

Hello Fernando,
Thanks for your hardwork, it's highly appreicated.
For my computer, asus p8z68-v pro gen3, I flashed the latest garikfox's ROM and found that trim seems not working since I used HxD to checked twice, in the previous verion it works alright.
Latest ROM: 3603 with Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815
RST: 12.5.0.1066

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wangliangcn*
> 
> For my computer, asus p8z68-v pro gen3, I flashed the latest garikfox's ROM and found that trim seems not working since I used HxD to checked twice, in the previous verion it works alright.
> Latest ROM: 3603 with Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815
> RST: 12.5.0.1066


Thanks for your feedback, which confirms the report done by the user ney2x.
It seems, that Intel has changed something within the Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815, which makes it impossible to enable the TRIM in RAID function for any officially not supported chipset.


----------



## wangliangcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, which confirms the report done by the user ney2x.
> It seems, that Intel has changed something within the Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815, which makes it impossible to enable the TRIM in RAID function of any officially not supported chipset.


Yes, it seems, stupid intel.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## safado2

+1

Thank you, I was thinking of using that OROM, but not anymore.

I will try to capture a picture of the bios in RAID mode, so it makes more sense what I'm talking about.

Thanks Fernando and _Aproposito_, Is the Asmedia Controller updated too?


----------



## garikfox

*safado2*: Its normal for the drives not to show up in BIOS when your using RAID mode.

I just did a fresh UEFI install on a P8Z77-V PRO for a friend he was using just stock BIOS from ASUS and his drives arent shown in BIOS either when RAID mode is enabled.


----------



## garikfox

Update: P67/Z68 BIOS's are coming down to be updated with un-modded OROM's


----------



## garikfox

Update: ASUS P67/Z68 BIOS's Re-Added with un-modded OROM


----------



## JJohnson1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> The Mobo i have got, has 4 sata ports under the z77 chipset and 4 sata 6 under Asmedia controller.
> 
> 2 sata 6 (Z77)
> 2 sata 3 (Z77)
> 
> The first sata 6 are the ones connected to the 2 x ssd samsung 840 pro, the 2 remaining are connected to the sata drives (Optical drives)
> 
> I dont believe it should be "quite normal" not being able to boot from any of those 2 devices, however i suspect that because the whole 4 sata ports are under RAID mode, It will simply not boot, HOWEVER before flashing the OROM file, I was able to see and boot any OS when the RAID was enabled.
> 
> Also, forgot to ask you, Have you updated the Asmedia controller as well?
> 
> Cheers.


Same here. On the previous modded BIOS of 1805, my drives showed up on POST and I could boot from my optical drive. On the latest modded BIOS, however, my drives don't show up on POST and I can no longer boot from my optical drive. And the optical drive doesn't show up in the BIOS anymore either. It only shows up once Windows has loaded.

I've had this issue before with previous BIOS versions and it drove me insane.


----------



## bmarko82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *safado2*: Its normal for the drives not to show up in BIOS when your using RAID mode.
> 
> I just did a fresh UEFI install on a P8Z77-V PRO for a friend he was using just stock BIOS from ASUS and his drives arent shown in BIOS either when RAID mode is enabled.


With the stock ASUS bios its working fine, even if i updated the RAID ROM to v12.0.0.1783. After i updated the UEFI SataDriver module too, i couldn't select my BR or my DVD drive as a boot device anymore, so im sure that caused the problem.
(tested on ASUS P8Z77-V PRO)


----------



## JJohnson1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmarko82*
> 
> With the stock ASUS bios its working fine, even if i updated the RAID ROM to v12.0.0.1783. After i updated the UEFI SataDriver module too, i couldn't select my BR or my DVD drive as a boot device anymore, so im sure that caused the problem.
> (tested on ASUS P8Z77-V PRO)


This.


----------



## safado2

Hello guys,

Thanks for your help.

I will try to install windows 7 from the usb today and once i do this, I will get back to you.

Now, I have read that once you installed W7, the drive will show up WITHIN THE BIOS?? Is this true?? I dont really understand why it would show after installing the OS.

Currently i have disable the Intel Smart response and the Intel Rapid Start Technology, If i do RAID 0, which one should i enable?

Finally, is there any other OROM That includes the latest OROM from the Asmedia controller?

*I would like to use the latest OROM from Intel (12.0.0.1783) and the Asmedia106x SATA 6G Orom N0951 for a Asus Maximus V formula*.

Here is a link from Fernando, however this OROM is only for the Asus Rampage series

http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/Diverses/Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-3404_mod_by_Fernando.7z

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?29389-Intel-raid-rom-12.0.0.1783/page4&highlight=trim

Thanks!!


----------



## wangliangcn

Hi garikfox,
I flashed your latest uploaded bios, RAID trim still not working on my z68 chipset, I think it's the offical OROM.

Could you please provide the previous asus p8z68 pro/gen3 3603 moded bios, I want to flash my bios back,
It seems intel changed something on latest OROM, so both original intel ORM and latest 3603 moded ROM are not working.

My mobo is asus p8z68 pro/gen3, I remembered the previous 3603 bios is moded with
OROM: 12.0.0.1783
RST: 12.0.0.1083

Here is asus p8z68 pro/gen3 offically 3603 ROM:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO_GEN3/P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3603.zip

If I'm right, could you pleae provide previously moded one? Great thanks!


----------



## Fraizer

hello









when i update (by usb dongle boot) my Asus Maximus V Gene and i boot withe last bios 1707 including RST 12.50.1815 by garikfox i have problem in boot after a shutdown of the computer i have this screen :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/photounw.jpg/

i see before this message the intel raid aray withe my 2x samsung 830 128gb in RAID 0 / 64k without problem but no windows only this screen...

the only solution to launch Windows 7 its a ctrl + alt + supr, i go in the bios of asus and i do a simple Esape without saving and by this way widows 7 launch (by this way i dont see the intel raid bios... maybe this make this problem...)

please any one have this problem in withe Asus Maximus V Gene ? or maybe withe another mother board ?

thank you for your help and again thank you a lot garikfox for your work !


----------



## safado2

Hi there mate!

First of all, the RST 12.50.1815 wont allow you to run TRIM at all, It seems that ours friends from Intel want to give us some pain in the bum.

I would suggest to use the 12.0.0.1783 Or the one before.

Have you tried to setup your boot order?? Your Raid needs to be first.

It seems that you have already w7 installed, Did you flashed your OS before or after the new OROM?

Good luck


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> First of all, the RST 12.50.1815 wont allow you to run TRIM at all, It seems that ours friends from Intel want to give us some pain in the bum


This is not true for Z77 chipsets, the guy owns a Gene V.

Garikfox, updated the bios's at the first post with the older oroms only for the P67/Z68 mobos...

@Fraizer, check your boot order. After each bios flash the first thing i do is to set the sata mode ro RAID (i have 2 ssds in raid0) because the default is the ahci. No reason to set the boot order at this stage because the system doesn't actually see the 2 disks as one raid0 yet. Then i save/exit, reboot, into the bios again and set the correct boot order (since now the mode is raid, the system sees your raid and not 2 seperate disks, so now it's a good time to set correctly your boot order). Done.


----------



## safado2

Ohh I see.

I was reading by other user experience:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wangliangcn*
> 
> Hello Fernando,
> Thanks for your hardwork, it's highly appreicated.
> For my computer, asus p8z68-v pro gen3, I flashed the latest garikfox's ROM and found that trim seems not working since I used HxD to checked twice, in the previous verion it works alright.
> Latest ROM: 3603 with Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815
> RST: 12.5.0.1066
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Wangliangcn's mobo has a Z68 chipset, I was not aware that the new Intel OROM 12.50.1815 Will not work under his chipset, but as you suggest, It will work under the Z77 chipset.

What do you recommend: Use the new OROM 12.50.1815 or the 12.0.0.1783?
I will be using the lastest raid drivers from Intel 11.7.0.1013

Hope you can help me Fommof, Id like to use either of those 2 Intel OROM + The new Asmedia106x SATA 6G Orom N0951.

Is is Possible?? Cant find it anywhere, however the same BIOS file is uploaded for the Asus rampage users..

Thanks!


----------



## fommof

safado2, i can't recommend an orom version for any other chipset than the one i own, which is the Z77.

Yesterday i flashed my Gene V (Z77) with the 1707-12.5.0.1066 RAID OROM and installed the IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers. As far as i am concerned everything is working fine and as it's supposed to. No problems to report here.

I don't bother with the Asmedia controller bro. My two raid0 ssds are connected to the Intel sata3 ports and my extra ssd and optical to the intel sata 2 ports. I use only one asmedia port for my Raidsonic Icybox Trayless Mobile Rack for 3.5" hdds. I rarely use it and when i use it i don't care for either the trim or the performance (only for backup to large hdds).


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> safado2, i can't recommend an orom version for any other chipset than the one i own, which is the Z77.
> 
> Yesterday i flashed my Gene V (Z77) with the 1707-12.5.0.1066 RAID OROM and installed the IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers. As far as i am concerned everything is working fine and as it's supposed to. No problems to report here.
> 
> I don't bother with the Asmedia controller bro. My two raid0 ssds are connected to the Intel sata3 ports and my extra ssd and optical to the intel sata 2 ports. I use only one asmedia port for my Raidsonic Icybox Trayless Mobile Rack for 3.5" hdds. I rarely use it and when i use it i don't care for either the trim or the performance (only for backup to large hdds).


I have a Z77 chipset as well, Asus Maximus V Formula.

Far out man, I thought the 12.50.1815 was the latest OROM at this point in time, and also believed that the lastest drives for raid was the 11.7.0.1013- Hope you can help me to clarify this.

Which is the lastest OROM from intel and the latest Raid driver as well??

Im not trying to use Raid on the Asmedia, i just want to upgrade the OROM because all my data drives (NONE SSD'S) are connected to it, furthermore I have had some issues with Asmedia in the past, so i would like to upgrade the OROM just to be safe.


----------



## wangliangcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: ASUS P67/Z68 BIOS's Re-Added with un-modded OROM


Oh, I may misunderstanding, so un-modded OROM means asus z68 3603 bios moded with intel previous OROM 12.0.0.1783, am I correct @fommof ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fraizer

now its ok for me

its the boot order









(dont understand why withe previous version i dont have this problem of boot... any way now its ok









thank you !


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Which is the lastest OROM from intel and the latest Raid driver as well??


I'd say 12.5.0.1066 RAID OROM and IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers, as far as i know...that's why i went that route...









@wangliangcn, imho Garikfox would give you a valid answer, probably a 11.x version, better wait for Garikfox to answer this mate...









@Fraizer, rock on bro...


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I'd say 12.5.0.1066 RAID OROM and IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers, as far as i know...that's why i went that route...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @wangliangcn, imho Garikfox would give you a valid answer, probably a 11.x version, better wait for Garikfox to answer this mate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Fraizer, rock on bro...


I actually believed it was the 12.5.0.1815 OROM


----------



## fommof

Let's wait for Garikfox to answer this.


----------



## wangliangcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I actually believed it was the 12.5.0.1815 OROM


Yes, It's true, the rom file in zip has been updated so I flashed again, ctrl + i and enter raid managment, it's still 12.5.0.1815 even after I reseted RAID settings, so I just re-installed OS and back again.

Thanks @fommof and @safado for your help.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wangliangcn*
> 
> Yes, It's true, the rom file in zip has been updated so I flashed again, ctrl + i and enter raid managment, it's still 12.5.0.1815 even after I reseted RAID settings, so I just re-installed OS and back again.
> 
> Thanks @fommof and @safado for your help.


No problems my friend.

I just flashed mine, after some complications, I'm able to see the new Intel OROM 12.5.0.1815
Something even better, IM ABLE TO SEE ALL MY DRIVES UNDER RAID MODE!!!!
















Finally, Im able to boot from any Optical drive connected to the Raid, which in this case are the 2 sata3 ports!!!

Will be Installing this drivers too:

> 64bit Intel RST (s) AHCI / RAID driver v12.5.0.1066 WHQL < (dated 22.03.2013, for Intel AHCI / RAID systems suitable with SATA controllers from the 5-series, the X79 except RAID mode)

> Intel RST (s) complete package v12.5.0.1066 WHQL < (with RST (s) Console Software 12.5.0.1066 dated 22.03.2013, for the installation of the software. NET Framework 4.5 is required)


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Wangliangcn's mobo has a Z68 chipset, I was not aware that the new Intel OROM 12.50.1815 Will not work under his chipset, but as you suggest, It will work under the Z77 chipset.


That is not 100% correct. The Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 (original and modified) will work flawlessly for all Intel SATA RAID Controllers with a DeviceID 2822 or 282a.
*That means, that all Intel 4-Series, 5-Series and 6-Series chipsets inclusive P67 and Z68 are able to use this newest Intel RAID ROM version - whether original or modified.*
The only disadvantage for P67 and Z68 users will be, that TRIM in RAID0 may not work, because Intel obviously has changed some internal codes within the original module with the result, that the TRIM in RAID0 feature obviously cannot be enabled for originally not supported chipsets the way I did it before.


----------



## comsci

I tried the new mod with my *P8Z77-V LK* but no luck. A message appeared saying "Verification Failure." Since the motherboard doesn't have a Flashback button, how then could I flash it?

I also tried the Asus Update in Asus Suite in Win8 x64 but it doesn't seem to "flash" the existing *1001* Bios.

Can anyone help me out here? Really appreciated.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comsci*
> 
> I tried the new mod with my *P8Z77-V LK* but no luck. A message appeared saying "Verification Failure." Since the motherboard doesn't have a Flashback button, how then could I flash it?


A good alternative for ASUS P8 Bioses is the tool Flash Toolkit (FTK). Here is the guide: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


----------



## comsci

Thanks Fernando for your kind and prompt help. I'll look into it.


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is not 100% correct. The Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 (original and modified) will work flawlessly for all Intel SATA RAID Controllers with a DeviceID 2822 or 282a.
> *That means, that all Intel 4-Series, 5-Series and 6-Series chipsets inclusive P67 and Z68 are able to use this newest Intel RAID ROM version - whether original or modified.*
> The only disadvantage for P67 and Z68 users will be, that TRIM in RAID0 may not work, because Intel obviously has changed some internal codes within the original module with the result, that the TRIM in RAID0 feature obviously cannot be enabled for originally not supported chipsets the way I did it before.


if I understand you correctly, to have TRIM for RAID0 on a P67 board enabled, one needs to reinstall Garikfox's previous BIOS mod with the 12.0 OROM ? and with which RST driver, 12.0 or 12.5 ?


----------



## wangliangcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x*
> 
> if I understand you correctly, to have TRIM for RAID0 on a P67 board enabled, one needs to reinstall Garikfox's previous BIOS mod with the 12.0 OROM ? and with which RST driver, 12.0 or 12.5 ?


Yes, you are right, better to match with 12.0, I don't think 12.5 is good choice, no body tested and that doesn't match in theory.


----------



## safado2

Hey Fernando,

Got my Raid 0 array working

Im using the following:

Intel OROM: 12.5.0.1815
Intel rst: 12.5.0.1066

I have run the TRIM check utility and says that TRIM is not Working!!!

Also, within the console of the rapid storage:

Write cache buffer flushing: Disabled
Cache Mode : Write back

What could it be???


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I have run the TRIM check utility and says that TRIM is not Working!!!


Since you have a Z77 mainboard, TRIM in RAID0 should work.
Have your RAIDed SSDs been detected as Solid State Drives by the OS? If not, you should run the Windows Experience Index tool.
Maybe you have to trigger the TRIM activity before you are doing the TRIM test.
Good TRIM command inducers:

Win8 Optimizer (formerly named Defrag Tool, only usable with Windows 8)
Anvil's Storage Tool (usable with Win7 and Win8, the tool has a separate TRIM trigger)


----------



## fommof

Something is not right with the 12.5.0.1815 OROM and 12.5.0.1066 drivers in my system. Writes (4K) areway too low even compared to older measurements in my P67 mobo (same ssds, stripe size, win7 64b etc)...





Didn't noticed the inactive write cache back option and i see other option i haven't seen before:


From the device manager:



What am i missing?


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Since you have a Z77 mainboard, TRIM in RAID0 should work.
> Have your RAIDed SSDs been detected as Solid State Drives by the OS? If not, you should run the Windows Experience Index tool.
> Maybe you have to trigger the TRIM activity before you are doing the TRIM test.
> Good TRIM command inducers:
> 
> Win8 Optimizer (formerly named Defrag Tool, only usable with Windows 8)
> Anvil's Storage Tool (usable with Win7 and Win8, the tool has a separate TRIM trigger)


It only shows as one Drive (the name of the raid o) and that's it, no mention at all of the 2 ssd's.

Atm im getting 1057 MB/s As writre and 1055 as read.. Really fast but no TRIM


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> What am i missing?


1. Enable the Write-Back-Caching from within the RST Console.
2. Check the "Turn off Windows write cache buffer flushing" on the system drive from within the RST Console or the Device Manager.
3. Set the Power Options of the OS to "High Performance"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> It only shows as one Drive (the name of the raid o) and that's it, no mention at all of the 2 ssd's.


As I have already written: *This is absolutely normal!*
Since you have combined both SSDs to 1 RAID array, the BIOS doesn't see the RAID member SSDs anymore.
If you want to see them, you should hit Ctrl+I while booting.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 1. Enable the Write-Back-Caching from within the RST Console.
> 2. Check the "Turn off Windows write cache buffer flushing" on the system drive from within the RST Console or the Device Manager.
> 3. Set the Power Options of the OS to "High Performance"
> As I have already written: *This is absolutely normal!*
> Since you have combined both SSDs to 1 RAID array, the BIOS doesn't see the RAID member SSDs anymore.
> If you want to see them, you should hit Ctrl+I while booting.


I can see my 2 ssd's when i boot up (CTRL+I) However, I still cant make TRIM to work.

I have enable Write back and checked the Turn off Windows write cache buffer flushing


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 1. Enable the Write-Back-Caching from within the RST Console.


It's innactive, i can't select/enable it, check the pic i've posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 2. Check the "Turn off Windows write cache buffer flushing" on the system drive from within the RST Console or the Device Manager.


Did it via Device manager. Took measurments, same thing unless a reboot is required...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 3. Set the Power Options of the OS to "High Performance"


It's already in High Performance...


----------



## safado2

Hey Fernando,

I'm using the Anvil's Storage Tool

Says:

"All drives do not respond to the "TRIM command"







"


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I can see my 2 ssd's when i boot up (CTRL+I) However, I still cant make TRIM to work


There is no relationship between the presentation of the SSDs within the BIOS or RAID Utility and the TRIM support.
Maybe the firmware of your SSDs do not support TRIM. Which ones are you using (sorry, if you did already mention it, but I don't have the time to reread all your posts)?
Quote:


> I have enable Write back and checked the Turn off Windows write cache buffer flushing


Both things have nothing to do with the TRIM support.


----------



## fommof

Ok got it, first "Turn off Windows write cache buffer flushing" then the Write-Back-Caching can be selected. Taking some measurements right now...


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> There is no relationship between the presentation of the SSDs within the BIOS or RAID Utility and the TRIM support.
> Maybe the firmware of your SSDs do not support TRIM. Which ones are you using (sorry, if you did already mention it, but I don't have the time to reread all your posts)?
> Both things have nothing to do with the TRIM support.


LOL

I'm using perhaps the best of SSD'S Around.

Samsung 840 pro series 256gb each, running on their latest FW.


----------



## wangliangcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm using perhaps the best of SSD'S Around.
> 
> Samsung 840 pro series 256gb each, running on their latest FW.


Seems complicated, delete RAID volume, create again, re-install OS, test again.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Samsung 840 pro series 256gb each, running on their latest FW.


Ok, the SSDs will not be the problem.
Has your OS detected the SSDs as Solid State Drives (run the Win8 Optimizer or the Win7 Defrag tool to check it)? Did you already run the Windows Experience Index tool?


----------



## fommof

Ok Fernando, 4K write speeds are back...











I don't know how reliable is the triger trim commad of the Anvil but i am also getting the following message:

RAID0


Stand alone ssd


Which is crazy since the raid0 is actually two ocz vertex3 with the latest firmware and the stand alone ssd is a Samsung 830, again with the latest firmware...

Strange...

Naaaah, i am getting the same message when using Anvile with my P8Z77M (latest stock bios) and my agility 3 (latest firmware)...


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Ok, the SSDs will not be the problem.
> Has your OS detected the SSDs as Solid State Drives (run the Win8 Optimizer or the Win7 Defrag tool to check it)? Did you already run the Windows Experience Index tool?


Yes, I did run the windows experience Index tool, Got 7.9!

I have Tried to run a Defrag Schedule and I cant find my Raid drive or any SSD for that matter, I only see my mechanical drives.


----------



## garikfox

To all that are wondering the first post all BIOS's contain the Un-Modded 12.5.0.1815 OROM


----------



## garikfox

*wangliangcn*: Here you go, 12.0.0.1783 TRIM OROM

P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3603.zip 4449k .zip file


----------



## DigitalDJ

Is there any more insight on Z68 booting with EFI?

I have an ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe with a BIOS I modded myself (v3603). I replaced the modded RST 12.0 OPROM and inserted the RST 12.0 SataDriver EFI module.

When I enter the BIOS, if I keep pressing the Right Arrow in Advanced Mode, eventually I get to the Intel RST RAID EFI menu, so it seems SataDriver is *active* to some extent?

I have my BIOS set to prefer EFI over Legacy ROM but I still end up seeing the RST OPROM during POST.

When I boot to Windows 8 using EFI, trimchecker-0.4 fails, even after a reboot.

Does the RAID array need to be recreated from scratch after updating the OPROM/EFI module?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalDJ*
> 
> Is there any more insight on Z68 booting with EFI?
> 
> I have an ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe with a BIOS I modded myself (v3603). I replaced the modded RST 12.0 OPROM and inserted the RST 12.0 SataDriver EFI module.
> 
> When I enter the BIOS, if I keep pressing the Right Arrow in Advanced Mode, eventually I get to the Intel RST RAID EFI menu, so it seems SataDriver is *active* to some extent?
> 
> I have my BIOS set to prefer EFI over Legacy ROM but I still end up seeing the RST OPROM during POST.
> 
> When I boot to Windows 8 using EFI, trimchecker-0.4 fails, even after a reboot.
> 
> Does the RAID array need to be recreated from scratch after updating the OPROM/EFI module?


@garikfox

That's weird, I thought the SataDriver is not present in ASUS Z68 boards?


----------



## fommof

Ok guys, been doing some testings...i see no trim support for the raid0 using 12.5.0.1066 OROM and IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers (Z77 chipset, Gene V).

Tested with the trimcheck 0.4 utility.

1)Results (about 10 minutes later), Win7 in the single ssd (C: Single Samsung, D: 2xVertex3 RAID0):


2)Results (about 10 minutes later), Win7 in the raid0 (C: 2xVertex3 RAID0, D: Single Samsung):


Anyone alese can confirm?

Anyone knows whats the orom of the original 1707 bios for Asus Maximus Gene V and if the trim actually works in raid0?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## DigitalDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @garikfox
> 
> That's weird, I thought the SataDriver is not present in ASUS Z68 boards?


I inserted the SataDriver myself using MMTool and it seems to be recognised in the BIOS menu.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Ok guys, been doing some testings...i see no trim support for the raid0 using 12.5.0.1066 OROM and IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers (Z77 chipset, Gene V).
> 
> Anyone alese can confirm?


Yeah I see this too, I went back to 12.0.x RST (driver) and now it's working (so the OROM [satadriver] is fine for me at least). I also asked the question earlier as this seems little odd.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah I see this too, I went back to 12.0.x RST (driver) and now it's working (so the OROM [satadriver] is fine for me at least). I also asked the question earlier as this seems little odd.


Oh man...ok, i'll leave the orom as it is and give a try with the Intel RST 12.0.0.1083 drivers...i'll post back, thanks man...


----------



## fommof

@error-id10t, CONFIRMED!!!!









With the 12.5.0.1066 OROM and the Intel RST 12.0.0.1083 drivers trimcheck 0.4 utility gives me positive results and very fast (a few seconds after)...

+rep to you sir!!!


----------



## fommof

I have seen better numbers but what the heck (12.5.0.1066 OROM/Intel RST 12.0.0.1083, 2xVertex3 Raid0, Gene V Z77 mobo)








BTW, I disabled the Link Power Management, firsrt time i saw this option at the rst panel ...


----------



## guido1993

Would you advice updating to 12.5 orom (from 12.0) if I am using a raid 0 of 3 Hard Disks?
I see you have issues with SSD (especially with TRIM), what about Hard Drives?


----------



## fommof

If you ask me, i only use HDDs for data backups (my main pc has only ssds) so i can't answer...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalDJ*
> 
> I inserted the SataDriver myself using MMTool and it seems to be recognised in the BIOS menu.


Yeah but the original BIOS has to have a EFI SataDriver already in it so that you can replace it with the newer one supplied by Fernando 1, right?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah but the original BIOS has to have a EFI SataDriver already in it so that you can replace it with the newer one supplied by Fernando 1, right?


Not for P67/Z68 as far as I am not wrong


----------



## wangliangcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *wangliangcn*: Here you go, 12.0.0.1783 TRIM OROM
> 
> P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3603.zip 4449k .zip file


Really thank a lot, @garikfox and @Fernando .

My ssd raid 0 works again on my p8z68 mainboard, really thanks for you all.

By the way, I recommond a easy way to test whether your trim is enabled in raid0, if you just installed your OS, then there must be lots of available spaces in your raid, then copy file to your raid drive to make it full, and then delete it all, wait for a while and use HxD to check, if most of sectors turns to 0, that means trim is working on your driver, or it wasn't working.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Not for P67/Z68 as far as I am not wrong


Yeah which is why I'm wondering what he did with his BIOS?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey can you my bro make a win8 fast boot for gene z iv


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Anyone knows whats the orom of the original 1707 bios for Asus Maximus Gene V and if the trim actually works in raid0?


Just in case anyone insterested...

The official 1707 (Asus Gene V) comes with the *11.0.0.1339 OROM*. Tested it using the official *RST 11.7.0.1013 drivers*.

Raid 0 trim works like a charm and the numbers are about the same and a liiiitle better than the 12.x set, so i am sticking with the official set...


----------



## DigitalDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah but the original BIOS has to have a EFI SataDriver already in it so that you can replace it with the newer one supplied by Fernando 1, right?


As I said before, I used MMTool to add the SataDriver to the same Volume as CSMCORE (01). MMTool has "Insert" functionality.

When you choose RAID mode in BIOS, reboot and enter BIOS again...if you use the Right arrow to scroll through the menus, the RST EFI menu shows up, so SataDriver is active to some extent.

My stock BIOS does not have SataDriver.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalDJ*
> 
> As I said before, I used MMTool to add the SataDriver to the same Volume as CSMCORE (01). MMTool has "Insert" functionality.
> 
> When you choose RAID mode in BIOS, reboot and enter BIOS again...if you use the Right arrow to scroll through the menus, the RST EFI menu shows up, so SataDriver is active to some extent.
> 
> My stock BIOS does not have SataDriver.


Ah ok. And that doesn't produce any anomalies?


----------



## Fernando 1

@ all:

The users error-id10t, snout, ney2x, getyasome and btester found out the reason, why the combination of the modded Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with the Intel RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 didn't give you the TRIM in RAID0 feature.
*It was not the ROM, but the driver!*

After having built a fesh RAID0 array using the Intel EFI RAID SataDriver v12.5.0.1815 and done a fresh install of Win8 x64 onto my Z77 system, I can confirm their findings:
*The newest Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 definitively does support TRIM in RAID0, but the RST(e) RAID drivers v12.5.0.1066 WHQL do not support this feature at all!*
Just a simple downgade of the Intel RAID driver to v12.0.0.1082 brings the TRIM in RAID0 feature back.
So these test results explain, why the P67 and Z68 users, who had flashed my "Especially modified Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems" and installed the v12.5 drivers, didn't get TRIM in RAID0 working.

As a consequence I will reactivate the download links to the especially modified Intel RAID ROM modules v12.5.0.1815, since they obviously do support TRIM in RAID0, but the users have to use the Intel RAID drivers v12.0.0.1082.


----------



## ney2x

To save other users from finding the right driver, here's the direct link from intel ---> Intel Rapid Storage Technology v12.0.0.1083


----------



## fommof

*12.5.0.1066 OROM* and *IRST 12.5.0.1066 drivers* = *no trim in raid0*, result pics at Post #1482
*12.5.0.1066 OROM* and *IRST 12.0.0.1083 drivers* = *trim works with raid0*, result pics at Post #1487

Bonus:

*11.0.0.1339 OROM* (comes with the *official 1707 bios*) and *official RST 11.7.0.1013 drivers* = *trim works with raid 0* and benchmark numbers seems the same or a little better than the 12.x set (kept the trim and benchmark test screens if anoyone is interested) so anybody who doesn't want to mess with non official bios/rst/oroms i feel they would be fine if they stick to the stock/official ones.



That's at least for Asus Gene V, Win7 64b and the rest of my setup...YMMV...


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> I have seen better numbers but what the heck (12.5.0.1066 OROM/Intel RST 12.0.0.1083, 2xVertex3 Raid0, Gene V Z77 mobo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I disabled the Link Power Management, firsrt time i saw this option at the rst panel ...


When I disabled this in my bios this option still shows in the rst control panel as being enabled. Should this be done here also? You are supposed to restart but when enabling here also it does not prompt for a restart.


----------



## mkimbro

Just my two cents worth if any.....






The trim doe seem to work with the old driver.12.0.0.1082









Sad though, the newer drivers seem to make the SSD drives a little faster responsive Maybe will be fix soon.


----------



## mkimbro

A litle better Atto test: with this orom and driver set.:


----------



## safado2

Upon the reply of Fernando in regards of the lack of TRIM using the v12.5.0.1066 driver, decided to downgrade to the v12.0.0.1082 version of iRST.

Z77 chipset.

Using the 12.5.0.1815 OROM At the moment.









Check for yourself



TRIM NOW WORKING!!!! AND THE SPEEDS I HAD BEFORE ARE ALMOST ALIKE!!









Thanks a lot guys!!!

Btw: Why the 4k on read is so low but when in write is quite high??? Is that normal??


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Btw: Why the 4k on read is so low but when in write is quite high??? Is that normal??


Yes, the high scores while writing are caused by the optimized write and write-back caching settings, which are possible for RAID systems.

@ users with a Z68 chipset RAID0 system wanting to install the OS in EFI mode:
If anyone should be interested in testing an especially modified SataDriver module v12.5.0.1815 with enabled TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 (with corrected checksum), please send me a PM.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ all:
> 
> The users error-id10t, snout, ney2x, getyasome and btester found out the reason, why the combination of the modded Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with the Intel RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 didn't give you the TRIM in RAID0 feature.
> *It was not the ROM, but the driver!*
> 
> After having built a fesh RAID0 array using the Intel EFI RAID SataDriver v12.5.0.1815 and done a fresh install of Win8 x64 onto my Z77 system, I can confirm their findings:
> *The newest Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 definitively does support TRIM in RAID0, but the RST(e) RAID drivers v12.5.0.1066 WHQL do not support this feature at all!*
> Just a simple downgade of the Intel RAID driver to v12.0.0.1082 brings the TRIM in RAID0 feature back.
> So these test results explain, why the P67 and Z68 users, who had flashed my "Especially modified Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems" and installed the v12.5 drivers, didn't get TRIM in RAID0 working.
> 
> As a consequence I will reactivate the download links to the especially modified Intel RAID ROM modules v12.5.0.1815, since they obviously do support TRIM in RAID0, but the users have to use the Intel RAID drivers v12.0.0.1082.


i tested my z68 m4e-z with RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 and irst 12.0.0.1083, but NO trim for me..
correction: with orom 8086-2822_v12501815_mod_for_P67+Z68.bin TRIM does work..

Fernando gave me the correct satadriver to extend the bios-options of the m4e-z:


but unfortunately, there's still no option to do an (u)efi install:


----------



## garikfox

Update: All P67/Z68 BIOS's now contain the TRIM OROM


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> but unfortunately, there's still no option to do an (u)efi install:


Are you sure you've got the install media right for EFI install, for example use of FAT instead of NTFS. From memory Win7 needed some file replacements etc while Win8 just works (USB method).


----------



## Aznboy1993

I'm wondering if I broke TRIM somehow. I'm using a M5G (Z77) with Intel RST driver/software 12.5.0.1066 with RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 and somehow I'm not getting ANY positive results when running the various TRIM tests. I'm using it with 2x Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSDs. The rest of my system is in my signature.


----------



## feniks

wonderful thread!

Just to make sure, the linked in OP BIOSes contain the later EFI module (SATA driver) that actually works in Uefi boot mode with CSM disabled, correct?
I will be trying to flashback BIOS 1707 for ASUS MVE, with 12.5 OROM. Already running 12.0 IRST in windows, that is a good combo,right?

I am currently running stock 1707 BIOS on Maximus V Extreme, it has 11.0.1339 OROM and once in BIOS I was able to see some service tabs, one of them stated the IRST EFI SATA driver was 11.5.x.x - I actually wasn't able to get back to that tab on a different ocassion, but I have a problem, hence why I'm seeking updated OROM and SATA driver!

I have 2x SSDs - Mushkin Chronos 240GB (nondeluxe models), which both benchmark nicely over 500MB/s when tested as single, I see such numbers in ATTO, AS SSD or CDM.
However once put in RAID0 (tried 32KB and 128KB stips) and win8 in UEFI boot mode, the benchmarks like AS SSD and CDM top out right below 400MB/s (instead of e.g. 700-800MB/s in Sequential Read speeds) - that is with Windows 8x64 installed in UEFI mode (GPT) & IRST11.5/11.7 drivers.
Is it caused by OROM (11.x) or that EFI SATA driver (11.5) or rather those SSDs slow down in RAID0 mode versus speeds they get in single mode?

I'm just looking for any kind of confirmation of anything I mentioned, as so far each person I talk to tells me opposite things and so far none of them are true LOL.

thanks for an answer.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Fernando gave me the correct satadriver to extend the bios-options of the m4e-z:


Thank you for your feedback and the pic, which verifies, that you succeeded with the insertion of the modified SataDriver module and that you got the new BIOS tab "intel(R) Rapid Storage" working and detecting your RAID0.
Quote:


> but unfortunately, there's still no option to do an (u)efi install


Are you sure, that your bootable OS image does support the UEFI installation mode?
By the way: Which options does your BIOS offer at the point "PCI ROM Priority"?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> I'm wondering if I broke TRIM somehow. I'm using a M5G (Z77) with Intel RST driver/software 12.5.0.1066 with RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 and somehow I'm not getting ANY positive results when running the various TRIM tests.


As I have already written, the IRST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 do not support TRIM in RAID0.
Solution: You should downgrade the drivers to v12.0.0.1082.


----------



## kevindd992002

@Fernando 1

If the BIOS has not SataDriver in it, is it fine to insert the SataDriver or is that not advisable to do?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> If the BIOS has not SataDriver in it, is it fine to insert the SataDriver or is that not advisable to do?


The last post from jeroompje verifies,

that the "SataDriver" module v12.5.0.1815, *which had been modified by me regarding TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 and the checksum integrity*, obviously is usable without running into any severe problems,
that it is possible to insert the SataDriver module into a BIOS, which natively doesn't have it,
that the freshly inserted EFI RAID "SataDriver" will be successfully integrated into the "Advanced Mode" BIOS section and
that the previously created RAID0 array will be detected by the "SataDriver" utility.
The only problem jeroompje has until now is to get Windows 8 installed in UEFI mode onto his RAID array.

So I would say: Yes, the insertion of the SataDriver is advisable even for Z68 chipset mainboard users, whose BIOS natively doesn't contain a "SataDriver" module, but the precondition for a successful use is the ability of the BIOS to support an OS installation in UEFI mode.
Important remark:
Since the original Intel "SataDriver" modules only do support the TRIM in RAID0 feature for 7-Series chipsets, Z68 chipset RAID0 users should replace/insert an especially modified "SataDriver" module, if they want TRIM passing into the RAID0.

@ all users with a Z68 RAID0:
As a consequence of jeroompje's test results I have updated the start post of this thread: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/
There you can find some especially modified actual "SataDriver" versions, where I have enabled the TRIM in RAID0 feature for Z68 chipset systems.
To make it easier for you, I have added a short guide about how to get the "SataDriver" properly inserted into the BIOS.

Any feedback will be much appreciated!

Regards
Fernando


----------



## kevindd992002

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The last post from jeroompje verifies,
> 
> that the "SataDriver" module v12.5.0.1815, *which had been modified by me regarding TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 and the checksum integrity*, obviously is usable without running into any severe problems,
> that it is possible to insert the SataDriver module into a BIOS, which natively doesn't have it,
> that the freshly inserted EFI RAID "SataDriver" will be successfully integrated into the "Advanced Mode" BIOS section and
> that the previously created RAID0 array will be detected by the "SataDriver" utility.
> The only problem jeroompje has until now is to get Windows 8 installed in UEFI mode onto his RAID array.
> 
> So I would say: Yes, the insertion of the SataDriver is advisable even for Z68 chipset mainboard users, whose BIOS natively doesn't contain a "SataDriver" module, but the precondition for a successful use is the ability of the BIOS to support an OS installation in UEFI mode.
> Important remark:
> Since the original Intel "SataDriver" modules only do support the TRIM in RAID0 feature for 7-Series chipsets, Z68 chipset RAID0 users should replace/insert an especially modified "SataDriver" module, if they want TRIM passing into the RAID0.
> 
> @ all users with a Z68 RAID0:
> As a consequence of jeroompje's test results I have updated the start post of this thread: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/
> There you can find some especially modified actual "SataDriver" versions, where I have enabled the TRIM in RAID0 feature for Z68 chipset systems.
> To make it easier for you, I have added a short guide about how to get the "SataDriver" properly inserted into the BIOS.
> 
> Any feedback will be much appreciated!
> 
> Regards
> Fernando






Thanks for this info.

In the past, I was already able to install Win7 x64 in UEFI mode (using GPT partition style) but only using AHCI (non-RAID, single SSD) setup. Of course, that is with the use of the original BIOS from ASUS which contains the Legacy RAID OROM.

If that is the case, won't it be safe to assume that I can also install my OS in UEFI in RAID0 using a BIOS that has the latest TRIM-modded EFI SataDriver?

Just for confirmation, when does the BIOS use the Legacy RAID OROM and when does it use the EFI SataDriver assuming both OROMs are present in the BIOS?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If that is the case, won't it be safe to assume that I can also install my OS in UEFI in RAID0 using a BIOS that has the latest TRIM-modded EFI SataDriver?


According to what I know until now I think, that will work for your system.
Quote:


> Just for confirmation, when does the BIOS use the Legacy RAID OROM and when does it use the EFI SataDriver assuming both OROMs are present in the BIOS?


That depends on the special BIOS options of your mainboard, especially within the "BOOT" section.
You probably have to disable the Option ROM messages.and to use as many UEFI options as you can.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback and the pic, which verifies, that you succeeded with the insertion of the modified SataDriver module and that you got the new BIOS tab "intel(R) Rapid Storage" working and detecting your RAID0.
> Are you sure, that your bootable OS image does support the UEFI installation mode?
> By the way: Which options does your BIOS offer at the point "PCI ROM Priority"?
> As I have already written, the IRST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 do not support TRIM in RAID0.
> Solution: You should downgrade the drivers to v12.0.0.1082.


Oh alright, thank you. I was under the presumption that 12.5 worked with natively TRIM supported Z77 chipsets, but I guess I thought wrong. I will try it out.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ all RAID users, who want to install Win7 or Win8 in UEFI mode:

Just to prevent nasty surprises during the OS installation in EFI mode, here are some additional informations:

Although Win7 and Win8 have an Intel RAID driver on board (named iaStorV.sys), their UEFI Setup will not be able to detect any RAID array unless you will present an actual WHQL certified Intel RST(e) driver named iaStorA.sys.
Solution: Before you start with the OS installation, you should prepare an USB flash drive containing a suitable 32/64bit Intel RST(e) F6 driverpack v11.7 or 12.0 (containing just the related SYS, INF and CAT files). You can find direct download links to such F6 drivers within the start post of this thread: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board195-windows-7/board198-win7-treiber/17263-intel-r-rapid-storage-technologie-neu-v12-5-0-1066-whql/
If you want to do a clean UEFI installation of Win8 with disabled CSM (= Compatability Support Module) BIOS settings, you should make sure, that all your devices (especially the graphics adapter) will support the UEFI mode.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> According to what I know until now I think, that will work for your system.
> That depends on the special BIOS options of your mainboard, especially within the "BOOT" section.
> You probably have to disable the Option ROM messages.and to use as many UEFI options as you can.


Oh ok. If I decide to stick with AHCI though, I assume that the AHCI driver included in the latest Legacy RAID OROM is EXACTLY the same as the AHCI driver included in the latest EFI SataDriver, yes?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I decide to stick with AHCI though, I assume that the AHCI driver included in the latest Legacy RAID OROM is EXACTLY the same as the AHCI driver included in the latest EFI SataDriver, yes?


There is no AHCI *driver* within the LEGACY RAID ROM or within the EFI RAID "SataDriver" module.
What you probably mean is the Firmware of the Intel SATA AHCI Controller. Yes, there is no difference regarding this point between the LEGACY RAID ROM and the EFI "SataDriver".


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> There is no AHCI *driver* within the LEGACY RAID ROM or within the EFI RAID "SataDriver" module.
> What you probably mean is the Firmware of the Intel SATA AHCI Controller. Yes, there is no difference regarding this point between the LEGACY RAID ROM and the EFI "SataDriver".


Ooops, yes I meant AHCI firmware/OROM. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ all RAID users, who want to install Win7 or Win8 in UEFI mode:
> 
> Just to prevent nasty surprises during the OS installation in EFI mode, here are some additional informations:
> 
> Although Win7 and Win8 have an Intel RAID driver on board (named iaStorV.sys), their UEFI Setup will not be able to detect any RAID array unless you will present an actual WHQL certified Intel RST(e) driver named iaStorA.sys.
> Solution: Before you start with the OS installation, you should prepare an USB flash drive containing a suitable 32/64bit Intel RST(e) F6 driverpack v11.7 or 12.0 (containing just the related SYS, INF and CAT files). You can find direct download links to such F6 drivers within the start post of this thread: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board195-windows-7/board198-win7-treiber/17263-intel-r-rapid-storage-technologie-neu-v12-5-0-1066-whql/
> If you want to do a clean UEFI installation of Win8 with disabled CSM (= Compatability Support Module) BIOS settings, you should make sure, that all your devices (especially the graphics adapter) will support the UEFI mode.


yup that works Fernando, I did that a few days back on stock 1707 BIOS on ASUS MVE board, OROM 11.0.1339. I used F6 64-bit drivers from 11.7 IRST package (intel download).
however with Windows 8 I still had 1 more quirk which cause the installation failure at first. Namely you CANNOT use 2 USB flash drives, e.g. one with windows 8 EFI installation media and other with just the drivers, because the installer will load the drivers from other USB disk, and will recognize the RAID array, but it will be bugged and eventually installer will NOT be able to proceed and will not actually install Windows on the raid array (it won't even be able to copy files onto it).

The solution is to put F6 drivers onto the same USB media where one has the Windows 8 EFI installer, that works. it might still throw some warning stating that "OS cannot be installed on selected partition", but I ignored it and it installed anyways, it worked fine.

Also, at least on my setup, the SATA DVD-ROM does NOT support EFI boot when SATA controller runs in RAID mode. it supports EFI boot only when SATA controller runs AHCI mode. so that EFI installation media is not an option for me when SATA controller runs RAID mode.

So ultimately the only way the EFI installation works (on setup like mine), with SATA controller in RAID mode, is to have 1 single USB flash drive with all you need.
and yes, the GPU must be flashed with UEFI enabled BIOS ahead of that too, that means only nvidia 650 cards and up, have no idea about AMD GPU BIOSes.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Also, at least on my setup, the SATA DVD-ROM does NOT support EFI boot when SATA controller runs in RAID mode. it supports EFI boot only when SATA controller runs AHCI mode. so that EFI installation media is not an option for me when SATA controller runs RAID mode..


If your mainboard additionally has non-Intel SATA ports (Marvell or ASMedia), this problem can be solved by connecting the optical drive to one of them.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If your mainboard additionally has non-Intel SATA ports (Marvell or ASMedia), this problem can be solved by connecting the optical drive to one of them.


thanks, it makes sense since Asmedia ports wouldn't be affected by Intel SATA controller mode. I am just unsure if those ports are actually "bootable" since I never see in BIOS any devices connected to them. anyways, yeah, I had SATA DVD connected to Intel SATA2 port. will see next time if I can boot EFI DVD installation from Asmedia port.


----------



## ksenchy

Hi,
I am using Asus P6T SE, is it possible to get OROM?


----------



## feniks

sorry for a little OT question, but has anybody using stock ASUS 1707 BIOS on Maximus V Extreme board with stock 11.0.1339 OROM experienced a very slow performance (below single SSD speeds) in SSD RAID0 over SATAIII/6G ports?

I am wondering if that 11.0.1339 OROM is simply bugged or I have some other problem... found another person with same exact problem on same board and same bios/orom, just he was using win7 (MBR installation, no GPT) and a pair of Corsair Neutron SSDs and I was using Win8 UEFI (GPT instalaltion) and a pair of Mushkin Chronos SSDs - result was same, extremely slow AS SSD benchmark in Sequential Read category (pretty much resembling SATA2 port speeds) and yet the Total Score was at normal level like it should be (on unaffected system).

I am hoping to solve the problem with modded BIOS with 12.5 OROM ...

EDIT:
found the problem, a quirky SATA cable in port1 (secondary), while testing RAID0 on my board with a pair of HDDs. most likely that was killing the performance of my SSD RAID0


----------



## Bassplayeraz

Hello garikfox,

I just added 2 Samsung 512 840Pro SSD drives, in a Raid 0 array, to my system, which uses the ASRock P67 Ext6 Mthbd. I would like to install the -- P67 Extreme6 BIOS 2.10 (TRIM OROM) file that you created, but I do not see it on the list at the start of this thread? If you would send me the link to download it, I would very much appreciate it .

Thanks a lot,

Bassplayeraz

http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/fancy-cache/index.html
If you have not played around with FancyCache yet, grab it and have some fun. It will put your numbers through the roof.


----------



## garikfox

*Bassplayeraz*: Added


----------



## Bassplayeraz

THANKS a LOT !


----------



## Fernando 1

@ all Z68 RAID users:
Today I have tested everything myself with an ASUS P8Z68-V system running Win8 x64 on 2x128 GB Crucial M4 as RAID0. The RAID had been freshly created recently with my Z77 system in UEFI mode using the SataDriver v12.5.0.1815. The OS had been installed there as well.
The insertion of the Z68 modded SataDriver v12.5.0.1815 and flashing the modded BIOS into the BIOS chip was no problem at all.
After having done the required BIOS settings I was even able to boot into the OS without any delay (no Ctrl+I screen).
But: I was not able to see and to enter the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" section of the BIOS.
My conclusion: The *insertion* of a SataDriver module into an UEFI mode capable BIOS without such module is possible, but doesn't make much sense, if the support by other BIOS components is missing.

As a consequence I have removed my short guide about how to insert the "SataDriver" module into an UEFI mode capable BIOS (Link: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/).

@ jeroompje and ney2x:
Thank you very much for having taken the time and to overtake all inconviniences while preparing and doing the tests.















Although the results are somehow sobering, you helped other Z68 users to avoid a lot of troubles.
On the other hand you and me learned a lot about the usage of the "SataDriver" module.
Thanks again!

Regards
Fernando


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ all Z68 RAID users:
> Today I have tested everything myself with an ASUS P8Z68-V system running Win8 x64 on 2x128 GB Crucial M4 as RAID0. The RAID had been freshly created recently with my Z77 system in UEFI mode using the SataDriver v12.5.0.1815. The OS had been installed there as well.
> The insertion of the Z68 modded SataDriver v12.5.0.1815 and flashing the modded BIOS into the BIOS chip was no problem at all.
> After having done the required BIOS settings I was even able to boot into the OS without any delay (no Ctrl+I screen).
> But: I was not able to see and to enter the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" section of the BIOS.
> My conclusion: The *insertion* of a SataDriver module into an UEFI mode capable BIOS without such module is possible, but doesn't make much sense, if the support by other BIOS components is missing.
> 
> As a consequence I have removed my short guide about how to insert the "SataDriver" module into an UEFI mode capable BIOS (Link: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/).
> 
> @ jeroompje and ney2x:
> Thank you very much for having taken the time and to overtake all inconviniences while preparing and doing the tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the results are somehow sobering, you helped other Z68 users to avoid a lot of troubles.
> On the other hand you and me learned a lot about the usage of the "SataDriver" module.
> Thanks again!
> 
> Regards
> Fernando


Do not lose hope yet







I just had a positive result on my test as I am typing this. Maybe, after 5-8 hours when I am not busy, I'm gonna post again... Watch out for my update guys!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ all Z68 RAID users:
> Today I have tested everything myself with an ASUS P8Z68-V system running Win8 x64 on 2x128 GB Crucial M4 as RAID0. The RAID had been freshly created recently with my Z77 system in UEFI mode using the SataDriver v12.5.0.1815. The OS had been installed there as well.
> The insertion of the Z68 modded SataDriver v12.5.0.1815 and flashing the modded BIOS into the BIOS chip was no problem at all.
> After having done the required BIOS settings I was even able to boot into the OS without any delay (no Ctrl+I screen).
> But: I was not able to see and to enter the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" section of the BIOS.
> My conclusion: The *insertion* of a SataDriver module into an UEFI mode capable BIOS without such module is possible, but doesn't make much sense, if the support by other BIOS components is missing.
> 
> As a consequence I have removed my short guide about how to insert the "SataDriver" module into an UEFI mode capable BIOS (Link: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/).
> 
> @ jeroompje and ney2x:
> Thank you very much for having taken the time and to overtake all inconviniences while preparing and doing the tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the results are somehow sobering, you helped other Z68 users to avoid a lot of troubles.
> On the other hand you and me learned a lot about the usage of the "SataDriver" module.
> Thanks again!
> 
> Regards
> Fernando


Thanks for the info!

If the SataDriver is inserted you say there is no Ctrl+I prompt and there is also no Intel Rapid Storage section in the BIOS. With that, there is no way to manage your RAID arrays then?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If the SataDriver is inserted you say there is no Ctrl+I prompt and there is also no Intel Rapid Storage section in the BIOS. With that, there is no way to manage your RAID arrays then?


I am not sure about that, because I don't know, which RAID module (LEGACY or UEFI) at least was managing my RAID array during the test.
If it should have been the Intel RAID ROM, it would be possible to get the Ctrl+I option back by entering the BIOS and changing the "Option ROM Messages" settings to "Force BIOS".

Off-topic: *Please stop the full quoting!* That takes up a lot of space and lowers the performance while opening the thread.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I am not sure about that, because I don't know, which RAID module (LEGACY or UEFI) at least was managing my RAID array during the test.
> If it should have been the Intel RAID ROM, it would be possible to get the Ctrl+I option back by entering the BIOS and changing the "Option ROM Messages" settings to "Force BIOS".
> 
> Off-topic: *Please stop the full quoting!* That takes up a lot of space and lowers the performance while opening the thread.


Ah ok. I really think the Z68 boards are just using the Legacy RAID OROM even though the SataDriver is inserted but we are not sure indeed. But how did jeroompje reproduce the Intel RAID menu in the BIOS?

Regarding the quoting, sorry I just forgot to put a spoiler on it which I usually do.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But how did jeroompje reproduce the Intel RAID menu in the BIOS?


I don't yet know, but he uses another mainboard (ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z). Maybe his board has more EFI options within its BIOS.


----------



## ney2x

@kevin

Kabayan! I know how to "reproduce" the Intel RAID Menu in the BIOS and possible TRIM in RAID-0 on UEFI setup (of course by Fernando's SataDriver which he sent to me 2 days ago). I'm on my laptop now, give me 5-8 hours to explain it you and with some screenshots too. I just need to double check my test...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> @kevin
> 
> Kabayan! I know how to "reproduce" the Intel RAID Menu in the BIOS and possible TRIM in RAID-0 on UEFI setup (of course by Fernando's SataDriver which he sent to me 2 days ago). I'm on my laptop now, give me 5-8 hours to explain it you and with some screenshots too. I just need to double check my test...


Hey Kabayan! Sure, thanks for the help


----------



## ney2x

First of all, bear with my english, english is not my native tongue







But I will try my best to explain all, if not, please refer to the screenshots...

As promised, here's my complete / step-by-step experiment









Test hardware and software

1. ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard BIOS 3603 modded with
>Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems and
>Especially modified Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 systems

2. Windows 8 x64 UEFI mode

First, I modified the BIOS (P8Z68-V-ASUS-3603.rom) myself using MMTool, inserted the RAID ROM and SataDriver. Guide here

Second, I updated my board's BIOS. Updating BIOS was successful but it doesn't show the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" section in the BIOS. What I did was, I turn-off my computer completely by unplugging the power cord and waited +3 minutes before I plugged again (I think that's the correct way of updating ASUS motherboard BIOS). I enter BIOS Settings again and SET these...





I save and reboot and go back to BIOS Settings. I keep on pressing the right arrow (->) key on my keyboard and I saw this





Notice the RAID Option Under Advanced / SATA Configuration after setting all the necessary setup for UEFI. There are no hdd / ssd detected because EFI ROM is the default now.



So, I installed Windows 8 x64 by pressing the F8 key (ASUS Boot Menu). I selected the UEFI : USB Device which contains Windows 8 x64 Setup. When Install Windows 8 Screen shows, I press Shift + F10 (command prompt).

At the command prompt, type Diskpart, press Enter.
Type List Disk, press Enter.
Type Select Disk # (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
Type Clean, press Enter.
Type Convert GPT, press Enter.
Type Exit, press Enter.

When asked for the disk driver (F6 method), (I already copied the STOR_12.0.0.1083_f6flpy-x64 driver files in my USB which contains Windows 8 Setup). I think this is important!

Finally, Windows 8 x64 is completed successfully, installed the drivers, run Windows Assessment Index (to detect SSD).

I checked again my BIOS Setting especially Boot Settings, this what I found.



....to be continued (TRIM Test)


----------



## ney2x

Continuation.

TRIM Test file



After copying the test file to Drive C:



Result: Offset = 064C470C20



trimcheck-0.4 (I ran the new Windows Defrag Tool, disk detected as SSD, I then re-run trimcheck after 5 minutes!!!)



Others....


----------



## Fernando 1

@ ney2x:

That is really great, what you have done - and the results are superb!








With your findings it really seems possible for all RAID users with a Z68 mainboard to install Win8 in EFI mode and to get rid of the typical RAID detection boot delay, and the best is, that they will even get the TRIM in RAID0 feature!

Thank you very much for your willingness to test my modded Intel EFI SataDriver module, for your power of endurance and for your detailed report about what you have done and which results you got.

Congratulations and best wishes
Fernando


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> -SNIP- (to save room)


Very interesting find. I wonder if this is also applicable for Asus Z77 chipsets (i.e. Maximus V Gene)?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> I wonder if this is also applicable for Asus Z77 chipsets (i.e. Maximus V Gene)?


Usually the actual BIOSes of Z77 mainboards do already contain a "SataDriver" module, which can be updated if desired.


----------



## feniks

just updated my MVE to 12.5 OROM and it works great I must admit








so far had a chance to test it only with spare HDD RAID0 (SATA2) and noticed improvement over stock OROM 11.0.1339
hoping for the best when I go SSD RAID0 in a few days (again)









job well done people, great thanks for this thread and linked downloads, worked like a charm with ROG flashback method.


----------



## safado2

Hello guys, been away for a while.

My Trim is working fine on a Z77 chipset, however I have seen many users with the current configurations above, however At my BIOS nothing like this shows up.. I think im missing something.

First of all, I dont know much about SataDriver, Can someone tell what is that and what is it for?

Atm im running this:

RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815
iRST: v12.0.0.1082

So far so good, But have not Installed Satadrive at all, Should I have too?
Got a Asus Maximus v Formula Mobo.

Im unable to see UEFI at the Bios, what most of you guys see is the name if your raid, the capacity, etc.

Im not installing W8 as i Dont really like it, Only W7 Ultimate 64 bits.

Hope it makes sense.


----------



## John-117

@Fernando
Do you think I should recreate the raid array if I insert the modified 12.5 orom? The raid array was originally created using the 11.6 orom.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> @Fernando
> Do you think I should recreate the raid array if I insert the modified 12.5 orom? The raid array was originally created using the 11.6 orom.


I would do it, because v12.5 belongs to another RST development branch than v11.6.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I would do it, because v12.5 belongs to another RST development branch than v11.6.


Does this mean reinstalling Windows all over again?


----------



## oldcompgeek

I luckily stumbled onto ur thread after spending all day trying to get my fatality pro z77 to boot-install windows 7 ultimate... ugh!! I tried with and without the "load driver" with-it says the driver needs to be 32 bit and "signed" 64 bit and will not continue install. Without it goes all the way to completing and then errors saying that it cant continue with my hardware...??? I ran a single drive fine with same hardware and created the stripe with matching 500gb wd sata 3 64 mb cache drives. I am downloading ur bios, but wondered if you think that it'll make a difference? Thanks!

oldcompgeek

fatality z77 pro I5 3570k Dominator 1866 4 x 2gb HIS 7850 2gb 1.6 bios ver.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does this mean reinstalling Windows all over again?


No, my advice is only valid for users with an Intel RAID array after the update of the LEGACY/EFI RAID module as part of the BIOS.

@ oldcompgeek:
When you load an F6 driver at the beginning of the OS installation, you should make sure, that it is WHQL certified, suitable (32bit for a 32bit OS, 64bit for a 64bit OS) and from the same branch as the LEGACY/EFI RAID module of the BIOS.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No, my advice is only valid for users with an Intel RAID array after the update of the LEGACY/EFI RAID module as part of the BIOS.


Well, yes but do you need to recreate the Intel RAID Array every single time you update the Legacy/EDI RAID module of your BIOS?


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No, my advice is only valid for users with an Intel RAID array after the update of the LEGACY/EFI RAID module as part of the BIOS.
> 
> @ oldcompgeek:
> When you load an F6 driver at the beginning of the OS installation, you should make sure, that it is WHQL certified, suitable (32bit for a 32bit OS, 64bit for a 64bit OS) and from the same branch as the LEGACY/EFI RAID module of the BIOS.


WOW! That was the fastest response that I've ever seen on here... Thanks fernando, but as I am NOT proficient at BIOS updating or raid stripes, I downloaded the drivers from the asrock website, and when those didn't work, used the dvd that came with it to make the usb drive itself, and neither were supposedly signed or whatever. Where else could I look, and/or reguarding the same branch statement, do you mean like similar release dates, or version, or what?I updated the bios to the newest bios, as I always do when purchasing a new board, which was 1.60 but didn't update or know how to update the Raid bios as I thought that it was all part o the same update. I also heard that intel uses some sort o firmware itsel that needs to be updated to match new bios's but have no idea where to get that either. When I was using this board with just 1 hard drive to test the hardware and h2o blocks, it ran great! I apologize bud if that sounds dumb as heck, but I usually just d'l the latest raid driver, and it works... but this is my first ever Intel build after years of AMD ones...lol Thanks again for your time.


----------



## fommof

Guys, honestly, is there a real advantage or a good reason for someone to go from the *11.0.0.1339 OROM*/*11.7.0.1013 RST drivers* (both official) to the *12.5.0.1066 OROM*/*12.0.0.1083 RST drivers* combination?

Both combos support raid0 trim, but is there any advantage at all to this transition? I have already posted the numbers if i remember correctly (benchmarks) and i can't see any real benefits. BUT i didn't recreate my raid0 first in both of these cases.

Thanks in advance.

PS: forgot, talking about *Z77* mobo


----------



## ney2x

@fommof

Benchmarks are not the basis on updating to the latest firmware or OROM or drivers.

Look here .

Read it carefully, especially the resolved issues.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Look here .
> 
> Read it carefully, especially the resolved issues.


Thanks for that, that's for the 12.x IRST driver though.

What about the 12.5 OROM?

EDIT: never mind it;s all in the link:
_*
"2. The RAID OROM & UEFI version for this release is 12.0.0.1783, the driver version is 12.0.0.1082 and user interface version is 12.0.0.1083."*_

So i guess this would be the safest combination unless somebody know any real advantages of the 12.5 OROM compared to the 12.0 OROM...

Thanks!


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No, my advice is only valid for users with an Intel RAID array after the update of the LEGACY/EFI RAID module as part of the BIOS.
> 
> @ oldcompgeek:
> When you load an F6 driver at the beginning of the OS installation, you should make sure, that it is WHQL certified, suitable (32bit for a 32bit OS, 64bit for a 64bit OS) and from the same branch as the LEGACY/EFI RAID module of the BIOS.


So having a RAID 1 for DATA, after the update I should recreate the Array?


----------



## ney2x

@fommof

Yeah, from my understanding on the release notes, for example I have OROM v11.6.x.xxxx and I used the IRST driver v12.x.x.xxxx, still it cannot "utilize" the newer features of v12 if I didn't used the same branch.


----------



## fommof

Thanks, i think i am gonna play it safe and go with the *12.0*.x.xxxx OROM/driver combo...thanks again...


----------



## kevindd992002

This is probably a stupid question but I might as well ask it







If I were to use my system in AHCI mode, will inserting the EFI SataDriver benefit me in any way at all?


----------



## 2echo

ASUS P8Z77-V

Works like a charm. Thank you very much!


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does this mean reinstalling Windows all over again?


Yes, I too am wondering if there is an easy method to redo the RAID array without totally reinstalling Windows. I have a RAID 0 array with two Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSDs and Windows 8 installed, and I'd rather not go through the arduous process of reinstalling Windows again if at all possible.

Also, is there a benefit for updating/installing the EFI SATA Module for a RAID 0 array on a Z77 board?


----------



## The Russian

I wonder if this work for my motherboard? Or maybe not. Time for whole new upgrade anyway I think!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Yes, I too am wondering if there is an easy method to redo the RAID array without totally reinstalling Windows. I have a RAID 0 array with two Samsung 830 Series 256GB SSDs and Windows 8 installed, and I'd rather not go through the arduous process of reinstalling Windows again if at all possible.
> 
> Also, is there a benefit for updating/installing the EFI SATA Module for a RAID 0 array on a Z77 board?


why reinstalling? I would say, all you need to do is to backup the partitions image with e.g. Acronis IT free WD edition tool (from within WIndows or bootable USB) onto a separate physical drive, then go to OROM/EFI management tool, delete the array, re-create it, boot from Acronis USB stick and restore the partition image onto it. NOTE: Acronis IT bootable works for me only in non-EFI boot mode, but it doesn't matter as long as you have a proper backup (of e.g. GPT partitions of Win8 installed in EFI mode). after all is done, just toggle BIOS options to disable CSM and select Windows Boot Manager.

as far as I understand, changes in OROM affect only how the OROM/EFI sees the drives making up the raid array, what's on it (logical MBR/GPT partitions) does not matter to it.


----------



## oldcompgeek

I downloaded the Fatality Z77 BIOS/OROM v.1.60 and when I attempted to "instant flash", the screen kinda went a bit screwy... so I waited a sec. and hit the reset on the mobo and it still booted to the original bios ok but I reckon it may not work with mine.??


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This is probably a stupid question but I might as well ask it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to use my system in AHCI mode, will inserting the EFI SataDriver benefit me in any way at all?


Any ideas on this?


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> First of all, bear with my english, english is not my native tongue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will try my best to explain all, if not, please refer to the screenshots...
> 
> As promised, here's my complete / step-by-step experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test hardware and software
> 
> 1. ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard BIOS 3603 modded with
> >Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems and
> >Especially modified Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 systems
> 
> 2. Windows 8 x64 UEFI mode
> 
> First, I modified the BIOS (P8Z68-V-ASUS-3603.rom) myself using MMTool, inserted the RAID ROM and SataDriver. Guide here
> 
> Second, I updated my board's BIOS. Updating BIOS was successful but it doesn't show the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" section in the BIOS. What I did was, I turn-off my computer completely by unplugging the power cord and waited +3 minutes before I plugged again (I think that's the correct way of updating ASUS motherboard BIOS). I enter BIOS Settings again and SET these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I save and reboot and go back to BIOS Settings. I keep on pressing the right arrow (->) key on my keyboard and I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the RAID Option Under Advanced / SATA Configuration after setting all the necessary setup for UEFI. There are no hdd / ssd detected because EFI ROM is the default now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I installed Windows 8 x64 by pressing the F8 key (ASUS Boot Menu). I selected the UEFI : USB Device which contains Windows 8 x64 Setup. When Install Windows 8 Screen shows, I press Shift + F10 (command prompt).
> 
> At the command prompt, type Diskpart, press Enter.
> Type List Disk, press Enter.
> Type Select Disk # (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
> Type Clean, press Enter.
> Type Convert GPT, press Enter.
> Type Exit, press Enter.
> 
> When asked for the disk driver (F6 method), (I already copied the STOR_12.0.0.1083_f6flpy-x64 driver files in my USB which contains Windows 8 Setup). I think this is important!
> 
> Finally, Windows 8 x64 is completed successfully, installed the drivers, run Windows Assessment Index (to detect SSD).
> 
> I checked again my BIOS Setting especially Boot Settings, this what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued (TRIM Test)


That is exactly what i Meant with my last post, I dont get to see anything in relation to my Raid 0 on the BIOS.
Also, can someone explain me what is the Satadrive thing??

Much obliged


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

Several weeks ago, I was able to successfully update my P8P67 PRO (Rev 3.0 board) from BIOS version 2103 (which came with Intel OROM 10.5.0.1034) to BIOS version 3602 with the Intel RAID OROM 12.0.0.1783 that was on the first page of this thread.

Today I see that the same BIOS (3602) is now updated with Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815. So, I downloaded it and when I tried to update the BIOS using the built-in updater that's in the BIOS, it said:

"Selected file is not an EFI BIOS."

Help!?

Thanks!

*** UPDATE **

SUCCESS!! Turns out that the USB flash drive that I was using was formatted to NTFS (had Windows 7 on it) and the BIOS update utility that's built-in the BIOS doesn't recognize or like NTFS. I copied the BIOS to a USB flash drive that was formatted for FAT32 and was then able to update the BIOS!










PS - How about updating the front page and adding this note so that others won't run into the same problem if they didn't know about this? Just a thought.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> That is exactly what i Meant with my last post, I dont get to see anything in relation to my Raid 0 on the BIOS.
> Also, can someone explain me what is the Satadrive thing??
> 
> Much obliged


are you booting in EFI mode (CSM disabled)? otherwise those options do not appear.
mind that OS must be installed in EFI mode (GPT on disk, not a regular MBR) and your GPU BIOS must also support EFI boot for that mode to work.


----------



## getyasome

Ok I been busy testing SSD'S In Raid 0 with different stripe sizes , & so far here is how things look.

OCZ Vertex 4 128gb 128k stripe 6gb Intel



OCZ Vertex 4 128gb 64k stripe 6gb Intel



Samsung 840 Pro 128gb 32k stripe 6gb Intel



I just got the Samsung's today and My God the V4'S are going on ebay & I'm getting 2 more Pro 840's

1000 . 500 I tested both V4'S & there no where near the speed as the Samsung Pro's.

I will test the V4'S with a 32k stripe & post the results ..

All were done using Windows 8 Pro MCE x64, Fresh Instal , Updated All Drivers ,( Raid Rom v12.5.0.1815) RST Drivers

12.0.0.1083 WHQL & Off I went.


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very low 4K Writes...enable the Write-Back-Cache...


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I were to use my system in AHCI mode, will inserting the EFI SataDriver benefit me in any way at all?


Probably not.


----------



## feniks

Houston, I have a problem.

it seems that I have no TRIM working ... raid0 array has been re-created in EFI (12.5 OROM / BIOS 1707 on M5E board), then partitions of win8 EFI restored from Acronis image, all appears to work fine. I re-run WEI, checkdisc and manually hit Optimize/TRIM button in Defrag Window. all looks normal ... but when I run checktrim.exe it says that TRIM is not working ... tried restarting the system several times and Optimizing SSD a few more times, no luck...



in Windows I run IRST 12.0, write-back cache enabled.

any idea why? Windows fresh install in order?


----------



## John-117

Can anyone insert Fernando's modded 12.5 orom in my bios (it already has the unmodded 11.6 SataDriver). When I try to do it I get a checksum error (Invalid FFS file).
Thanks!

MY BIOS


----------



## Fernando 1

@ feniks:
Which chipset has your mainboard and which EFI Raid SataDriver module are you using resp. where did you get it?


----------



## Fernando 1

@ John-117:

Which chipset has your mainboard and which EFI Raid SataDriver module are you using resp. where did you get it?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ feniks:
> Which chipset has your mainboard and which EFI Raid SataDriver module are you using resp. where did you get it?


Fernando, I am running Maximus V Extreme board, Z77 chipset, flashed with BIOS 1707 + OROM 12.5 from this thread. raid array was re-created after OROM update.

I am thinking that maybe my Windows EFI installation is the problem, it's not a fresh install, I restored it from backup. That Windows was initially installed in EFI mode but for AHCI controller mode (was running a single SSD back then). I just toggled registry keys to enable iastorv boot and toggled BIOS to that mode, it worked, so I restored that working windows onto raid0 array... I think this can be it.


----------



## John-117

@Fernando
Gigabyte Z68, and the EFI Raid SataDriver is inside the bios, I didn't add it. It's V11.6.0.1702.
I want to change it with v12.5.0.1815, but the one you modded for Z68 trim.
But I can't do it using Aptio, because of a"Invalid FFS file" error.

I have linked the bios I want to edit in my previous post.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ feniks:
TRIM should work with your system, if you do not install the v12.5 RST(e) drivers.

@ John-117:
Since garikfox has inserted the original SataDriver into the BIOS, it will not support the TRIM in RAID0 feature for Z68 systems. What you need is the SataDriver, which has been modified by me recently to get the TRIM in RAID feature for your chipset.


----------



## feniks

@Fernando, I'm surprised myself that it doesn't work now LOL.
I do have an image of fresh win8 EFI RAID0 installation with F6 drivers (did it when troubleshooting something earlier this week). I will restore it and compare if the TRIM works over there.
For sure the SSD RAID0 write speeds looked better in benchmarks on that one than on my current/old one, wondering if TRIM functionality has anything to do with that difference as all the rest was exactly same (minus my documents and installed progs and games). either way, weird.


----------



## ney2x

@feniks

I have 6 units Z68 systems, 5 units cache mode settings is Write Back and 1 unit had problem like yours regarding TRIM, my solution, TURNING OFF THE CACHE MODE. Please note that this problem only exist on IRST driver earlier than v12. I really don't know why but I think something "breaks" with how v12 coded.


----------



## feniks

@ney2x
last night tried that already with disabled write-back cache, same thing. it is running IRST 12.0, problem persisted ... wondering if TRIM ever worked on this system when it was running a single SSD for the last year LOL, actually never checked before.
I might go hard way about it tonight, meaning, delete raid0 array, boot to Parted Magic CD and nuke both SSDs to erase them completely, then try again and with a clean win8 EFI install including IRST 12.0 F6x64 drivers... oh boy it will be long night ...


----------



## ney2x

@feniks

I forgot to tell you the 2 needed settings...

Write-cache buffer flashing: Enabled
Cache mode: Off

You need to verify also, "Turn off Windows write-cache buffer flashing on this device" . You must "unchecked" it.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ John-117:
> Since garikfox has inserted the original SataDriver into the BIOS, it will not support the TRIM in RAID0 feature for Z68 systems. What you need is the SataDriver, which has been modified by me recently to get the TRIM in RAID feature for your chipset.


I downloaded the modified SataDriver (v12.5) from your thread at Win-Lite, but I get the "Invalid FFS file" error when I try to replace the original SataDriver. Do you know how I can do it?


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ feniks:
> TRIM should work with your system, if you do not install the v12.5 RST(e) drivers.


Upon double-checking, IRST driver v12.5 also suffers from this "bug"

Setting the below on IRST v12.5 GUI makes TRIM works but it has disadvantages like, lower 4k writes on benchmarks...

Write-cache buffer flashing: Enabled
Cache mode: Off

Edit:
Ooops! Sorry, I verify it with HxD Method (Easy TRIM Test) and it's proven that IRST driver v12.5 TRIM don't work at all. Sorry for misinformation. It seems like trimcheck-0.4 is not a reliable TRIM testing application?


----------



## feniks

@ ney2x
I tried exactly that yesterday and nada. not even after several restarts and manually triggered optimization/trim. I think something is screwed up in this OS installation (initially it was AHCI) that prevents TRIM from functioning on RAID0 ...

what do you have in background under that IRST manager in previous screen shot? looks awesome


----------



## ney2x

@feniks

Most probably, it was AHCI change mode...

Is this the guide you did when you change from AHCI to RAID? ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1227636/how-to-change-sata-modes-after-windows-7-installation


----------



## feniks

@ney2x
well, that guide doesn't cover AHCI to RAID conversion under windows 8







but essentially it's same, just the only difference is StartOverride key that needs to get toggled under iastorv and iastora. also msahci key has been renamed to storahci in win8.

I also lean to conclusion that this situation is a result of initial EFi AHCI installation, just like something is missing in OS, I know the difference is visible in write speeds, they are higher on clean install (tested before) by around 10-20%. Just received a confirmation from Mushkin tech that in deed a lack of TRIM support would negatively impact the SSD r0 write speeds. it must be it.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> what do you have in background under that IRST manager in previous screen shot? looks awesome


Rainmeter 

My profile page at deviantart.com


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Rainmeter
> 
> My profile page at deviantart.com


buddy this is amazing piece of art!








thanks for the links, will look into it as soon as I sort out TRIM issues


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> @Fernando
> Gigabyte Z68, and the EFI Raid SataDriver is inside the bios, I didn't add it. It's V11.6.0.1702.
> I want to change it with v12.5.0.1815, but the one you modded for Z68 trim.
> But I can't do it using Aptio, because of a"Invalid FFS file" error.


When I am home next week, I will try to update the SataDriver module of your linked BIOS.


----------



## getyasome

I set up my 2 Samsung 128gb Pro's in Raid 0, Ran the Windows Experience Index , Ran the Windows Optimizer , Trigger Trim with AnvilBenchmark_RC6 & on the first try good news.



Thanks Again Fernando


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Probably not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Rainmeter
> 
> My profile page at deviantart.com


This is very nice but I'm wondering if it eats a lot of resources? I mean your profile page has lots of monitoring tools so CPU and RAM polling is always active.


----------



## ney2x

@kevin

It's year 2013 already. I know that most of systems now has of 8 GB of RAM. Rainmeter uses an average of 38-40 MB. It all depends on the monitoring you used. Mine is fully-loaded







In regards to CPU resources, even a Pentium III system can run rainmeter.

Here's the link of all the rainmeter skins, just choose what you want


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> @kevin
> 
> It's year 2013 already. I know that most of systems now has of 8 GB of RAM. Rainmeter uses an average of 38-40 MB. It all depends on the monitoring you used. Mine is fully-loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to CPU resources, even a Pentium III system can run rainmeter.
> 
> Here's the link of all the rainmeter skins, just choose what you want


Lol, of course. I know that. It's just that I don't want my system running system resources while even at idle. My UPS has a power draw monitoring display, similar to a kill-a-watt meter, which is why I'm into power savings while maximizing performance.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> When I am home next week, I will try to update the SataDriver module of your linked BIOS.


Thanks! +REP


----------



## feniks

fail.

Fresh installed win8 x64 in EFI mode from USB stick with 12.0 F6 drivers, all went beautifully (no more warnings in installer with this driver), however I have no TRIM in RAID0! that is with OROM 12.5 and IRST 12.0, then I downgraded IRST to 11.7, same problem, no TRIM. lastly I flashed back the original stock BIOS with OROM 11.0, same problem no TRIM in EFI mode? or rather trimcheck.exe can't detect the TRIM working (hard to believe it finds the same data sector properly, shows the same bytes written, so TRIM is not working).




I am about to restore clean image of freshly installed MBR based win8 on new raid0 volume (from 3 days ago when I was playing with HDD RAID0 to troubleshoot a bad sata cable) and see if at least this way trimcheck reports the TRIM working... kinda stumped on that one.

can anybody confirm the trimcheck reports the TRIM actually working in EFI mode? I wasted too much time on that already, giving up on EFI, worked great in AHCI, but in RAID(0) it's just a PITA.


----------



## error-id10t

Works in EFI mode (satadriver) yeap.


----------



## feniks

actually I just double checked things in MBR win8 install (non-EFI) and of course TRIM doesn't work!

is that normal for ALL SandForce based SSD in RAID0 no matter what?

EDIT:
CORRECTION: trimcheck.exe utility sucks!

I performed a direct hex access test on raid partition, and in deed the TRIM (or garbage collection) worked and cleaned up unused space after reboot.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6477/trim-raid0-ssd-arrays-work-with-intel-6series-motherboards-too/2

now running OROM 12.5 and IRST 12.0 on my daily OS (not a fresh install).


----------



## MrSitype

I'm trying to flash the 1805 BIOS on my motherboard, a P8Z77-V PRO, using the USB BIOS Flashback trick, but it doesn't work. The ROM file is properly renamed (Z77VP.CAP), I tried several different USB drives, FAT16 and FAT32, it just gaves me a solid green LED and nothing happend. What should I do ?

EDIT : I renamed the BIOS rom file into Z77VP-1805.CAP and it worked. Thank for the mod !


----------



## tahoward

If I can get the 11.2 version that would be awesome.


----------



## telemeh

On any Intel RST versions higher than 11.2 (on 11.5, 11.6, 11.7, 12.5) in case of start of the utility of a configuration the error is constant:



On the Intel RST 12.0 BSOD version in case of computer start:
BSOD 0x0000001E (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

I checked with Intel RAID OROM 10.5, 11.2 and 12.5.
http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?p=9880576#p9880576

I ask for help.

Win 7 SP1 x64 Proffessional + full hot-fix
MB ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev:3.0 BIOS 3602 Intel RST OROM v12.5.0.1815 TRIM mod
Video ASUS GTX560 Ti DirectCU II
Ram 8192MBx2 1600MHz
SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
SSD PX-128M5S
RAID0 2x500Gb WD RE4 WD5003ABYX
HDD Seagate ST3500418AS 500Gb
BD-RW PIONEER BDR-207D
DVD-RW/+RW LG GH22NS50


----------



## tahoward

I was able to successfully edit the bios rom for my P67A-GD80 system board with raid orom 12.5.0.1815 on MSI's version 11.2 bios.

Trim did not work using the 12.5.0.1066 rst driver.

Trim worked using the 12.0.0.1083 rst driver.

Tested using Fernando's Hex Edit offset trick.

Using legacy intel raid (ctrl - I) method. Wasn't able to figure out how to install the OS on a raid using the satadriver method. Would be awesome to skip the ctrl-i screen... shave them boot seconds haha.



Thank you for the information posted here, it's great savings.


----------



## feniks

@ tahoward
out of curiosity, did the trimcheck.exe utility give you positive results? it didn't work for me (stated TRIM was not working) while hex test method worked out too and stated all works tip top









you can skip the CTRL+I screen if you disable the CSM (Legacy Boot) in BIOS and leave only EFI boot. mind that requires a windows reinstall in EFI mode which creates a GUID Partition Table on disk (instead of MBR), also keep in mind that your GPU must utilize EFI enabled bios too. your 690 is definitely compatible, but you would need to request EFI BIOS for it from the vendor and update it.

in EFI mode, there is OROM tab in BIOS where you can create/delete arrays, so the whole CTRL+I legacy thing is no longer needed.


----------



## tahoward

Yes, I tried out that trimcheck utility as well and it came back with positive results. Thanks for the additional info. I think I'll settle for what I have configured now.


----------



## feniks

that's interesting. it didn't work for my SandForce SSDs (Mushkin Chronos Deluxe), but the hex method did. thanks for posting this back.
yeah, if you do not mind CTRL+I raid manager forget about EFI for now, it takes a complete re-installation of Windows onto erased SSD/RAID0 to get this done (plus GPU BIOS reflash ahead of that), I just did that in January in order to test it and stayed with it as it works fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahoward*
> 
> Yes, I tried out that trimcheck utility as well and it came back with positive results. Thanks for the additional info. I think I'll settle for what I have configured now.


----------



## tahoward

Well EVGA got back to me real quick for the efi compatible bios. I went ahead and installed Win7 in efi mode. Everything is working. But I still get the ctrl-i option on boot. MSI's uefi doesn't seem to have a tab anywhere for disabling the legacy bios. I built the raid inside the uefi screen after setting the sata mode to RAID.

A lot of sources I have found point to tab options inside the uefi screen that don't exist anywhere in MSI's "Click Bios II". AmI just completely missing something all together?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahoward*
> 
> Well EVGA got back to me real quick for the efi compatible bios. I went ahead and installed Win7 in efi mode. Everything is working. But I still get the ctrl-i option on boot. MSI's uefi doesn't seem to have a tab anywhere for disabling the legacy bios. I built the raid inside the uefi screen after setting the sata mode to RAID.
> 
> A lot of sources I have found point to tab options inside the uefi screen that don't exist anywhere in MSI's "Click Bios II". AmI just completely missing something all together?


yeah, they are awesomely fast on providing EFI BIOSes









are you sure you installed windows in EFI mode? have you booted from USB/DVD using UEFI: DVD or UEFI: USB option? if so then go to BIOS/Boot tab and go inside CSM and toggle it to DISABLED. this removes all kinds of Legacy Boot options. Just make sure that Boot Order points to Windows Boot Manager and you are good to go (if Windows was truly installed in UEFI mode that is).

EDIT:
ah sorry, I don't know MSI BIOSes. Look for anything that could have acronym of CSM (Compatibility Support Module) or Legacy/UEFI options in it.


----------



## tahoward

Yup, I used the USB method. Easy confirmation for the efi install is the first partition in my Raid is the EFI System Partition. In the UEFI screen I have the UEFI Windows Boot set as the first boot device.


----------



## Dillmiester

New bios's out for a few ASUS P8Z77 boards, would you mind modding the 1908 version for the P8Z77-V with the newest option roms?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V/#support


----------



## garikfox

*Dillmiester*: Added


----------



## Thunderbold

Could you please also mod the Asrock P67 Tranformer Bios with this Intel version.

The bios link is : ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1156/P67%20Transformer(1.30)ROM.zip

With kind regards

Roland Verheijden


----------



## kevindd992002

Lol, this thread made it to www.station-drivers.com already. Great work garikfox!


----------



## garikfox

LOL yeah I saw that !! pretty sweet


----------



## garikfox

*Thunderbold*: Added


----------



## desiromeo

Garikfox can you please provide an older bios preferably ones with the older modded raid rom... I stupidly updated the bios on a raided system and when the bios reset I ruined the whole setup and have to start over and on top I think there are some serious issues with the new asus p8z77v 1908 bios. Again I am requesting an older modded bios preferably that's not 1908 already formatted to flash since I don't have a windows machine anymore to run the rename application for the bios. I would be very greatful! Is anybody else not having any issues with the new modded bios and setting up raid again?

Ps I remember there used to be archived older modded bios...what happened to that?

Boot times on the 1908 bios had increased significantly to something like over 5 mins even on a fresh windows 8 install. Then tried system restore of an old windows 7 image which also had the same issue. Definitely feel like after 2 full days of troubleshooting there is some issue with the new bios. Right now after trying to setup raid again to do a clean install, after selecting raid in bios and rebooting the drives are not recognized. They are only recognized in ahci mode.


----------



## error-id10t

I've got the same board and RAID0, no issues. 1908 is def. better than 18xx or 17xx versions, you can of course go further back. Out of curiosity, what do you use the "renaming tool" for?


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got the same board and RAID0, no issues. 1908 is def. better than 18xx or 17xx versions, you can of course go further back. Out of curiosity, what do you use the "renaming tool" for?


The files from this site cannot be flashed through the bios flashback just by simply extracting the cap file and flash. The motherboard doesn't seem to read the naming system and the cap file needs to be renamed to something like p8z77vb and not what it is named as downloaded from this site

Now I have a new issue...I seem to have killed the motherboard...while booted into the bios of my board I decided to straight turn off the power supply and turn it back on instead of pressing the power button to the case and now the motherboard refuses to turn on by pressing the power button. Is it dead? Time to rma? I do see the green led turn on when I switch on the power supply but nothing happens when pressing the power button on the case...***


----------



## error-id10t

I just rename the file in OS after I mod mine .. no tool needed for that.

Regarding your new problem, sounds weird. Maybe it messed something up, clear the CMOS and try again and check the cables.


----------



## dobri69

Hi, I've got some problem with this mod in my p8z77-v deluxe.After succesful (?) Usb flash bios if I switch sata controller to raid in uefi bios I can no longer see my cd/dvd in bios, therefore I can't install windows as there isn't cd/dvd drive to set up as boot device. Intel orom seems to be updated to 12th version.


----------



## guppdevo

Has someone modded the new 1908 bios for P8Z77-V DELUXE with the latest RAID OROM ?

What Intel RST driver should I use with my SSD raid ?

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z77-V+DELUXE&p=1&s=39


----------



## thetruthisalie

I have a P8z77-v pro.
I can confirm that optical drives are no longer being seen when set to RAID.
I believe that is strictly an issue with the 12.5.x orom.

You could always use the optical drive on the ASMEDIA sata controller as a work around.


----------



## wheeljack12

the p8z77-v lk motherboard I have doesn't have the usb bios flashback button on the rear IO. And I have tried using the DOS bupdater. The bupdater also gives a security thing like with ez flash not allowing a bios update, Is there any workaround for that?


----------



## desiromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetruthisalie*
> 
> I have a P8z77-v pro.
> I can confirm that optical drives are no longer being seen when set to RAID.
> I believe that is strictly an issue with the 12.5.x orom.
> 
> You could always use the optical drive on the ASMEDIA sata controller as a work around.


Yes I believe I have the same problem but none of my sata ports or any drives are being recognized...this is so weird.

I did try to clear my CMOS and did not help! Motherboard still won't turn on..but when psi is powered I can press the bios flashback and try to install the bios again hoping this will fix ALL my issues. So if someone be so kind as to provide me with an asus p8z77v modded bios with the older raid rom that would be awesome! And also if someone can confirm the name should be p8z77vb?

*** I'm never updating a bios that had raid 0 ssd with working trim ever again.


----------



## thetruthisalie

I haven't tried the 1908 bios yet. I am currently on the 1805.

Another issue I have which may be related is that ever since I upgraded to a bios with the 12.5.x orom (maybe even since the 11.5.x) I started getting error warnings by Intel Storage Manager for my two 2Tb Hitachi in raid1.

I checked drives but ok.
I did raid verify. Sometimes I get errors which are fixed. These warnings are periodic.

Now each time I upgraded the bios with different orom I didn't remake the array, so maybe that's a contributing factor.

I believe with the 11.5.x my optical drives were detected but started giving error when trying to burn. Although that could be due to other things.

Will start testing methodically when I get a chance.


----------



## desiromeo

Ok somehow I managed to get the motherboard on and flashed the stock 1908 bios and am reinstalling windows 7 on raid 0. I wanted to install windows 8 but kept giving me errors On install, I'm thinking because of the raid setup. I'm wondering if I can now try to upgrade straight to windows 8 from windows 7 on the raid drives?


----------



## garikfox

For you guys that are missing drives in BIOS when enabling RAID mode, the drives are still there, Just ignore the missing drives in BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added P8Z77-DELUXE BIOS 1908


----------



## dobri69

Thanks for the update, I've already flashed my BIOS with that. I've also managed to changed my SATA BDROM to marvell controller to be able to boot from windows install dvd. However, here is where things get worse, as I want to load driver for raid windows is unable to do so. I can only receive errors like ocntact your vendor for an updated driver or sth about unsigned 64 bit drivers, either way I can't install RAID DRIVERS DURING WINDOWS INSTALLATION....? Any ideas, help ?


----------



## garikfox

are you using the pre-install 64-bit drivers ? if so which version ?

FYI: You dont need to use the Marvell for the DVD-ROM, It should still boot if you connect to one of the Intel SATA2 ports.


----------



## dobri69

Pre-install = f6 floppy from the link in the first post of this thread?I use Intel RST 12.0.0.1083 as these are the only one (?) that will support trim in raid 0...


----------



## dobri69

I tried 64 bit and 32 bit...


----------



## feniks

to all people who miss drives in BIOS in SATA RAID mode, make sure you have the CSM enabled. on my board (ASUS M5E w/ 1707 BIOS) the only instance when all drives were missing in BIOS was when I was running pure UEFI boot mode (CSM disabled), and yes then I had to install win8 x64 from USB as I had no DVD drive available.

just a thought.


----------



## garikfox

*dobri69*: Hmmm....not sure whats going on it should work


----------



## guppdevo

Updated my ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE with the modded 1908 bios, should I use RST v12.0.0.1083 for trim RAID to work ???


----------



## mkimbro

guppdevo...

Go for the 12.0.0.1083, I'm using it with the Bios 1805 working great for me......

Let us know how the new bios is working......









I hope this one fixes the overclock, locking issue from what is in the bios, to what is in Windows 7, i.e. Bios says 4600Mhz, Windows 7 says its still 4500Mhz.


----------



## mkimbro

Well...

I took the plunge, and updated to Bios 1908. Everything seems to still work.








Didn't see any improvement with this bios







, but it didn't crash...







...At least so far.


----------



## Y3kRulez

Hi there, I have this motherboard:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67_PRO/

(v 3.0, rev B3)...

..is there actually a version of the firmware which I may use in the list? I ask this because I've found 2 versions for P8P67 pro:


P8P67-PRO-ASUS-2303.zip 2450k .zip file
P8P67-PRO-ASUS-3602.zip 3117k .zip file

Neither of these report if they work with v 3.0 rev B3 motherboard. What should I do? Apart from this...which version of Intel RST should I use to get trim support? I ask this because on the page they say that:

Code:



Code:


FYI: It is recommended to use Intel RST driver/software 12.5.0.1066 with RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815

Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 Driver Download

Note: You'll need to use RST driver version 12.0.0.1083 if you want TRIM support for RAID.

Intel RST 12.0.0.1083 Driver Download
Edited by garikfox - Yesterday at 11:31 am

So what? It's reccomended that I use the last version (1066) with raid OROM 12.5.0.1815 (what's this? how can I know which version I'm using?) but if I want to get Trim support (which of course is the reason why I'm doing this) I should use version 12.0.0.1083? What? An old version gives Trim support and the newer one (1066) doesn't? Or it does only when you have OROM 12.5.0.1815?...a lot of ambiguity here, help me guys


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Y3kRulez:
1. If you follow the download links of the start post, you will get *BIOS* and no *Firmware* files.
2. Neither ASUS nor garikfox offer different BIOS versions for the various revisions of the *P8P67 Pro* mainboards.
3. The suitable RST(e) drivers for the Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 are v12.5.0.1066, but these drivers do not support TRIM (whatever Intel RAID ROM version is within the BIOS).
4. Consequence of No 3: If you want TRIM support, you should install the RST(e) drivers v12.0.0.1082 resp. the complete set v12.0.0.1083.
5. If you have an AHCI system and want to see the Intel RAID ROM version of your currently used BIOS, you have to temporarily set the Intel SATA Controller to "RAID" and to hit Ctrl+I while rebooting.
6. You should ask not us, but Intel for the reason why the RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 do not support TRIM at all.


----------



## Y3kRulez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ Y3kRulez:
> 1. If you follow...


Great help! + rep, thanks!

edit: w8, one last thing: you didn't specify which BIOS (I said firmware but I meant BIOS







) I should install on my motherboard, which of these 2 is correct to get trim in a raid 0 environment?

P8P67-PRO-ASUS-2303.zip 2450k .zip file
P8P67-PRO-ASUS-3602.zip 3117k .zip file
again, tnx for the help.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y3kRulez*
> 
> which of these 2 is correct to get trim in a raid 0 environment?
> 
> P8P67-PRO-ASUS-2303.zip 2450k .zip file
> P8P67-PRO-ASUS-3602.zip 3117k .zip file


Both modded BIOS versions (the older 2303 and the newest 3606) do support TRIM in RAID0 for your P67 system.
The only difference is the release date of the original BIOS files.


----------



## R o x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Both modded BIOS versions (the older 2303 and the newest 3606) do support TRIM in RAID0 for your P67 system.
> The only difference is the release date of the original BIOS files.






... the 2302 ~ 2303 BIOSes are final station for P8P67 *B2* boards only ...


----------



## Catalin

Hello All,

pls help me on this, I have this mainboard P8Z68-V PRO where I can find the last version of IRST, on intel download center or on station-drivers? and do I have to check what type of raid version I have and than choose the irst is good for my version something like this? pls explain, because I see irst drivers, irst different versions, irst oroms, irst software etc im confused, if anybody pls explain me how all this work, thx in advance!

I want to mod my bios with the latest irst but I don't know how to choose, driver/software/orom/version to many of them :|


----------



## thepregnantgod

I saw a post from the OP stating that he added a modded Asrock Extreme 7 Gen 3 2.30 bios with the updated Intel OROM. However, I cannot find a link on his front page (first post).

Can some kind soul please direct me to the this modded bios? I'm eager to try out the updated Intel OROM on my 6xVertex 4 Raid.


----------



## cclements

Can I request the 0902 bios for the P8Z77-I Deluxe board?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-I_DELUXE/P8Z77-I-DELUXE-SI-0902.zip


----------



## guppdevo

When I install the 12.0.0.1083 drivers it Always shows up as 12.0.0.1082 in the device manager! anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppdevo*
> 
> When I install the 12.0.0.1083 drivers it Always shows up as 12.0.0.1082 in the device manager! anyone else have this problem ?


All users of these drivers get the same information, which is absolutely correct and no problem at all.
The version of the Intel RST(e) *drivers* is v12.0.0.*1082*, whereas the version of the related RST *Console software* is v12.0.0.*1083*. That is why Intel named the complete set as v12.0.0.1083.


----------



## garikfox

*thepregnantgod*: Added









*cclements*: Added


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *thepregnantgod*: Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cclements*: Added


Can I please have only the latest module for P8Z68-V PRO because I am making my own modding bios and I need only the module and ill replace it in my modding bios.

Also wich drivers version would you recommend me, last version or the previous one, as I see discussions that last version TRIM don't work and that previous version TRIM work. thx in advance!

or in last version of drivers TRIM work?


----------



## garikfox

The link for that is in my first post









For TRIM to work on a Z68 youll need to use the TRIM OROM and also use driver version 12.0.0.1083


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The link for that is in my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For TRIM to work on a Z68 youll need to use the TRIM OROM and also use driver version 12.0.0.1083


Thank you for you fast answer!

Yes I have already downloaded from the link, but I have to extract the module right? I was hopping only for the .bin module so I can mod in a new bios that ill add other modules so I can save time.

TRIM OROM is in you first post or that is only OROM links? this is the link right? P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-3603.zip 4454k .zip file http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12236 or the TRIM OROM is in other place?

Also u recommended me driver 12.0.0.1083, and it is because is the official? what is different from the last one 12.5.0.1066 non official or whats the reason you recommend me 12.0.0.1083 instead 12.5.0.1066

PS: I don't use now RAID, but i am planning in the future and i want to set all to work so later i don't need to correct this, and for now i want the maximum for the AHCI as it is within RAID module. will 12.5.0.1066 work better than 12.0.0.1083 on AHCI? or should i use 12.0.0.1083 in both cases and if yes why not 12.5.0.1066

Hope you answer all this and for sure i clear understand all!


----------



## garikfox

For AHCI yes use the 12.5.x.x driver AHCI will always have TRIM, For the actual OROMS the link is at the bottom that says "Modify your own BIOS" it goes to Fernandos site which is where i get all the OROMS from.

If your using RAID youll have to use a TRIM OROM with a P67 or Z68 board, and also use driver 12.0.0.1083 since the newer 12.5.x.x driver the TRIM command isnt being passed with this driver.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> If your using RAID youll have to use a TRIM OROM with a P67 or Z68 board, and also use driver 12.0.0.1083 since the newer 12.5.x.x driver the TRIM command isnt being passed with this driver.


THANK YOU!

Now im confused only at this: TRIM OROM this is OTHER (if yes where i can find it) or is same OROM that i downloaded in your first post for P8Z68-V PRO?

i mean, lets say i want TRIM on RAID, i use the extracted module Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 from your download with Intel RST driver/software 12.0.0.1083 or i need another Intel RAID *TRIM OROM* 12.5.0.1815 module that have also TRIM?

Now I found another confusion here http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus_p8z68_v_pro.htm

Intel Rapid Storage Technology (ICH7/8/9/10/PCH serie)
Drivers pour gestion du Raid/Ahci
* Certain chipset Z68 ne fonctionne pas avec ce pack

DL Version Windows Date
12.5.0.1066 WHQL (PCH5/6/7/8) 7/8 32/64bits 25/03/13
11.7.4.1001 WHQL (ICH9/10/PCH) 7/8 32/64bits 12/04/13

So according to dates this 11.7.4.1001 is newer so wich one should I install ?!? :|


----------



## garikfox

I dont have any downloads in the first post for OROMs the link is to Fernandos site for OROM downloads, Alll my downloads are BIOS's that contain the OROM already.

You need to use Driver version 12.x.x with RAID OROM 12.x.x, The 11.7.x.x driver is for version 11.6.x.x RAID OROM


----------



## Matt607

I have the Asus P8Z68-M-PRO BIOS 3702. please add OROM


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I dont have any downloads in the first post for OROMs the link is to Fernandos site for OROM downloads, Alll my downloads are BIOS's that contain the OROM already.
> 
> You need to use Driver version 12.x.x with RAID OROM 12.x.x, The 11.7.x.x driver is for version 11.6.x.x RAID OROM


aaah i get it now, different older orom driver. thx!

yes when i said download i mean your mod bios, regarding orom trim still not clear:

Now im confused only at this: TRIM OROM this is OTHER (if yes where i can find it) or is same OROM that i downloaded bios mod in your first post for P8Z68-V PRO?

i mean, lets say i want TRIM on RAID, i use the extracted module Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 from your downloaded bios mod with Intel RST driver/software 12.0.0.1083 or i need another Intel RAID TRIM OROM 12.5.0.1815 module that have also TRIM?
because earlier you said for trim i need TRIM OROM so from where i get this, is it already in your modded bios download? thx!


----------



## garikfox

Yeah Fernando has all the OROMs at his site the link is in my first post


----------



## garikfox

*Matt607*: Added


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah Fernando has all the OROMs at his site the link is in my first post


Your modded bios that I downloaded from the first post link, Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 for P8Z68-V PRO has TRIM OROM in the bios file? or I have to ask Fernando for the TRIM OROM module? this is I don't get it. THX!


----------



## bodean

Would someone not running RAID, benefit from this Intel RST OROM 12.5.0.1815?


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodean*
> 
> Would someone not running RAID, benefit from this Intel RST OROM 12.5.0.1815?


Yes ofcourse because the AHCI functions are in the RAID OROM also see bellow:

"•AMI BIOS files do not contain any separate AHCI ROM module. The SATA AHCI Controller of the mainboard will be supported by the RAID ROM module. That is the reason why users with an AHCI (non-RAID) system may benefit from an update of the RAID ROM version. "


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Your modded bios that I downloaded from the first post link, Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 for P8Z68-V PRO has TRIM OROM in the bios file?


Although you asked garikfox, I will answer for him: "Yes".
Quote:


> or I have to ask Fernando for the TRIM OROM module? this is I don't get it. THX!


If you want to integrate the modded Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 yourself, you should download the "Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems" from this site: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/
There is no need to ask me for an allowance.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Although you asked garikfox, I will answer for him: "Yes".
> If you want to integrate the modded Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 yourself, you should download the "Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems" from this site: http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/
> There is no need to ask me for an allowance.


Hey Fernando thx for the heads up!

so I better explain what I want to do:

I will make my own bios modded file .ROM and replace other oroms also so I only need the new Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815 Module .BIN, that I already extracted from garikfox modded Bios that I download from the first post for my P8Z68-V PRO mainboard.

Now this module that I extracted Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815.BIN does has RAID TRIM? and I have to use only Intel RST 12.0.0.1083 Driver to work TRIM because on the latest Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 Driver the TRIM command isnt being passed with this driver?

Or I need another RAID OROM that has TRIM and this one is the one you recommended me "Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems" and I can use Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 Driver along with this modified orom IRSTe.

In this modified IRST-Enterprise that will work TRIM on RAID, because of the modifications will I loose some of the benefits that original IRST 12.5.0.1815 offers or is all the same and only was added TRIM RAID to work?

And if I use this IRTSe I also need the lastest IRSTe drivers or I can keep the latest IRST driver I mean 12.5.0.1066 or 12.0.0.1083?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Now this module that I extracted Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815.BIN does has RAID TRIM? and I have to use only Intel RST 12.0.0.1083 Driver to work TRIM because on the latest Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 Driver the TRIM command isnt being passed with this driver?


Yes and yes!
Quote:


> Or I need another RAID OROM that has TRIM and this one is the one you recommended me "Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems"


Since garikfox has inserted exactly the same file into the TRIM mod BIOS files he is offering within the start post of this thread, it doesn't matter which OROM file you insert - they are identical Maybe it will be better to take the "original" file from win-lite.de (just to avoid any problem caused by the procedure extracting the file from the already modified BIOS).
Quote:


> and I can use Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 Driver along with this modified orom IRSTe.


You can use these v12.5 drivers, but you will not get the TRIM in RAID0 support.
Quote:


> In this modified IRST-Enterprise that will work TRIM on RAID, because of the modifications will I loose some of the benefits that original IRST 12.5.0.1815 offers or is all the same and only was added TRIM RAID to work?


There is no other difference between the original Intel RAID ROM modules and the ones, which have been modified by me to enable TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems. That means, that the modded RAIS ROM modules have exactly the same functionality as the original ones, but additionally do support TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 chipset systems.
Quote:


> And if I use this IRTSe I also need the lastest IRSTe drivers or I can keep the latest IRST driver I mean 12.5.0.1066 or 12.0.0.1083?


This question is not easy to understand. If you want the TRIM in RAID0 feature, you should not install the RSTe drivers v12.5.0.1066, because they defintively do not support this feature, whatever OROM version is within the BIOS.
My suggestion: Insert the Intel RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 into the BIOS and install the Intel RST(e) drivers v12.0.0.1083. As soon as new Intel RSTe drivers of the v12.5 series are available, which do support TRIM in RAID0, I recommend to update the drivers to the newer ones.


----------



## Catalin

*LATER EDIT:*

I always want the latest roms/drivers/firmware, so now I have gather this latest modules to compose my new bios .ROM file along with other modules for controllers/vga/lan etc:

01. Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815.bin - that I extracted from the garikfox moded bios downloaded from the 1st post.
02. Intel RSTe RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815.bin - that I downloaded from win-lite.de especially modified by you.

*So wich one should I put in my new bios? :| your versions because si modified?*

This I do with *REPLACE* or *INSERT* IN mmtool?

After I install wich one you will say is right from these 2, that you say both SUPPORT TRIM, I understand that IRST 12.5.0.1066 driver don't support TRIM and only IRST 12.0.0.1083 will support, what I have to do is to install the 12.5.0.1815 OROM along with IRST 12.5.0.1066 and only wait for new IRST drivers that will be released in the future and that they will support TRIM also right?

*And the solution if I clearly understand is: to install latest 12.5.0.1815 OROM that has TRIM OROM support, than install latest driver 12.5.0.1066 and don't benefit from TRIM because DRIVER don't support it, and I only have to wait for the NEWER DRIVER that will support TRIM right?*

If I use your modified version that is *IRSTe* not *IRST* do I need now to download latest *IRSTe drivers* or I can use the latest *IRST drivers* that I already downloaded?

I get it now, they were zipped with 7z this is why size issue, this is resolved now.

Mention: Now I don't use RAID only AHCI, but in the future I plan to use RAID so when the time comes I want all to be ready and latest versions.

Regarding *"SataDriver" module* should I install/add if missing or not? do I get benenifts? or use *RAID ROM*? wich one is better or I can have in the same time both last versions?

Another thing related to SataDriver, I read a bit, and saw about Windows 8 UEFI install, how is this done, is different than normal install?
Is UEFI Windows better than normal Windows?

Sorry for all this questions, I really want not to break anything and do the best thing, your my hero!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> I always want the latest roms/drivers/firmware


The latest are not always the best!
Quote:


> 01. Intel RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815.bin size: 120.320 - that I extracted from the garikfox moded bios downloaded from the 1st post.
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12236
> 02. Intel RSTe RAID OROM 12.5.0.1815.bin size: 59.665 - that I downloaded from win-lite.de especially modified by you.
> http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel/RSTe/Intel_RSTe_RAID_ROM_v12.5.0.1815_mod_by_Fernando_for_P67+Z68.7z
> You say this 2 have the same functions? but the size is not the same and they are both .bin so wich one should I put in my new bios? :|


A compressed file has not the same size as the uncompressed one. All files I am offering for downloads, are compressed with the tool 7zip (to save space on the server and to reduce the download time drastically.).
Quote:


> And the solution if I clearly understand is: to install latest 12.5.0.1815 OROM that has TRIM OROM support, than install latest driver 12.5.0.1066 and don't benefit from TRIM because DRIVER don't support it, and I only have to wait for the NEWER DRIVER that will support TRIM right?


No! What I recommend is
1. to update the Intel RAID ROM of your BIOS to v12.5.0.1815 and to flash it into your mainboard BIOS chip and
2. to install the Intel RST(e) RAID drivers v12.0.0.1082 (resp. the complete RST(e) drivers & software set v12.0.0.1083).
As soon as new and TRIM supporting Intel RST(e) drivers of the v12.5 series are available, you can update the RAID drivers easily without touching the Intel RAID ROM.


----------



## Catalin

aaaah u already responded, but I was editing my previous post with other issues, pls read again all my previous post that has all I need to know. thx!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> pls read again all my previous post that has all I need to know. thx!


No, I will not do that, because I don't have the time for doing that. I have answered to all of your questions. If you have any additional ones for me, please post them at win-lite.de.
By the way: Since you obviously did not even know the difference between an original and a zipped file, I am not very optimistic, that your BIOS modding project will be successful.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No, I will not do that, because I don't have the time for doing that. I have answered to all of your questions. If you have any additional ones for me, please post them at win-lite.de.
> By the way: Since you obviously did not even know the difference between an original and a zipped file, I am not very optimistic, that your BIOS modding project will be successful.


AAAA I get it, forget about RAID OROM and drivers I figured out thanks to you, I know what to do









All I need now is this:

Mention: Now I don't use RAID only AHCI, but in the future I plan to use RAID so when the time comes I want all to be ready and latest versions.

Regarding *"SataDriver" module* should I install/add if missing or not? do I get benenifts? or use *RAID ROM*? wich one is better or I can have in the same time both last versions?

Another thing related to SataDriver, I read a bit, and saw about Windows 8 UEFI install, how is this done, is different than normal install?
Is UEFI Windows better than normal Windows?

Sorry for all this questions, I really want not to break anything and do the best thing, your my hero!


----------



## garikfox

In my opinion if the EFI SataDriver module isnt there to begin with I wouldnt add it, Thats just my opinion.

As for UEFI Windows install, Its not needed at all, I notice no difference with it compared to Legacy BIOS mode, Boot speeds are the same and in some cases its slower then Legacy BIOS mode.


----------



## garikfox

Udpate: Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 is now a Official driver


----------



## Catalin

but still don't support TRIM right?


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> In my opinion if the EFI SataDriver module isnt there to begin with I wouldnt add it, Thats just my opinion.
> 
> As for UEFI Windows install, Its not needed at all, I notice no difference with it compared to Legacy BIOS mode, Boot speeds are the same and in some cases its slower then Legacy BIOS mode.


but if ill add the EFI SataDriver module, all will work fine no modifications or bad behavior on my system ? is just there in case I use uefi win install and all will work fine?


----------



## garikfox

Upto you you can try and add it but I wouldnt

Yes the SataDriver is just for UEFI


----------



## stepinrazor

If I update the BIOS on my ASUS boards with the firmware on the first page, what happens when I update the BIOS again with new ones from ASUS?

Is the OROM update persistent and permanent or will they revert back to the original and/or OROMs in the ASUS files?

Regards,

Step


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepinrazor*
> 
> If I update the BIOS on my ASUS boards with the firmware on the first page, what happens when I update the BIOS again with new ones from ASUS?
> 
> Is the OROM update persistent and permanent or will they revert back to the original and/or OROMs in the ASUS files?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Step


This I want to find out also, but in the mean time about firmware for asmedia or Mei it seems they stay permanent check this http://www.overclock.net/t/1314760/asus-p8z68-v-pro-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-p8z68-v-gen3-bios-mods-with-updated-oproms/70#post_18703270


----------



## garikfox

It is not permanent, If you flash a newer ASUS BIOS that comes out and the including OROM is older then it will be overwritten with the older OROM.

This is why I have to update the first post every time a new ASUS BIOS comes out.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> It is not permanent, If you flash a newer ASUS BIOS that comes out and the including OROM is older then it will be overwritten with the older OROM.


not exactly true if one uses ASUS EZ Flash. it does NOT downgrade the OROM with older version, I tested it. EZ Flash can only upgrade OROM with later version, but not downgrade. to downgrade one needs to use Flashback.

that being said, if in future ASUS releases new BIOS with e.g. OROM 12.0 and one has 12.5 already in there, then EZ flash should not touch it, but if one uses Flashback then yes, it will get overwritten.
similar story, if new ASUS BIOS includes OROM 13.0 (or whatever in future) then both EZ Flash and Flashback overwrite it.


----------



## garikfox

EZ-Flash has always overwritten the whole BIOS in my experience

Then again I havent used ASUS motherboards for about 8mos so things might have changed.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> EZ-Flash has always overwritten the whole BIOS in my experience
> 
> Then again I havent used ASUS motherboards for about 8mos so things might have changed.


huh, interesting. I am running ROG M5E and when flashing older BIOSes with EZ flash, the OROM stays same (always latest) even though the BIOS version gets downgraded. maybe it works differently for different series.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Udpate: Intel RST 12.5.0.1066 is now a Official driver


If a particular driver that's already installed in my computer becomes official, do I need to reinstall the official one? Is there any difference at all with the beta?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If a particular driver that's already installed in my computer becomes official, do I need to reinstall the official one? Is there any difference at all with the beta?


1. The previously published RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 were already WHQL certified and no Beta ones.
2. The RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066, which are offered by Intel since yesterday, are exactly the same (same dates, same code) as the ones, which were downloadable at station-drivers.com and win-lite.de since 28.03.
So there is nothing to do and to worry about for users, who had already installed these drivers before they got "official".


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 1. The previously published RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 were already WHQL certified and no Beta ones.
> 2. The RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066, which are offered by Intel since yesterday, are exactly the same (same dates, same code) as the ones, which were downloadable at station-drivers.com and win-lite.de since 28.03.
> So there is nothing to do and to worry about for users, who had already installed these drivers before they got "official".


Oh ok, got it! Thanks. But for beta and official RST(e) drivers, do they usually have any difference at all?


----------



## asder00

I posted a new rom and driver over at station-drivers, check it out.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> I posted a new rom and driver over at station-drivers, check it out.


I have already installed these brandnew RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028 dated 04/11/2013 on my Z77 RAID0 system.
First impression: These drivers are running fine and - contrary to the v12.5.0.1066 ones - do support the TRIM in RAID0 feature for Z77 systems (just tested with the TRIM Check tool).


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks for the 12.6.x updates, updated, all good. Found it slightly odd that all the previous settings were still in-place afterwards unlike with previous updates.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I have already installed these brandnew RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028 dated 04/11/2013 on my Z77 RAID0 system.
> First impression: These drivers are running fine and - contrary to the v12.5.0.1066 ones - do support the TRIM in RAID0 feature for Z77 systems (just tested with the TRIM Check tool).


Any new functionality or performance gain?
Cheers Jerome


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks for the 12.6.x updates, updated, all good. Found it slightly odd that all the previous settings were still in-place afterwards unlike with previous updates.


Which settings in particular? RAID settings?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Any new functionality or performance gain?


New functionality:

TRIM in RAID0 support (only available for actual Intel SATA RAID Controllers, which are managed by an actual LEGACY/EFI RAID module)
probably other, but not yet known bug eliminations (we have to wait for Intel's Release Notes)
Performance gain: None in RAID mode (as far as I have tested).


----------



## Scoty

Can you make please a mod bios for my Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 with latest beta bios?


----------



## Catalin

Hey thx for the headsup!

Now the question is: The new OROM support TRIM? and the new drivers support TRIM? because the the 12.5.0.1066 drivers didn't support TRIM:|

Nevermind







) GG Fernando! PS: your site was down, my user don't work, I think cos of restore of the back-up and lost data, I already maked the same account


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Now the question is: The new OROM support TRIM? and the new drivers support TRIM?


Yes, the RST(e) drivers/OROM combo v12.6 definitively does support TRIM in RAID0. I have verified that myself with my Z77 RAID0 system.
Quote:


> Nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) GG Fernando! PS: your site was down, my user don't work, I think cos of restore of the back-up and lost data, I already maked the same account


You are right - the German Win-Lite Forum site was down and the data of the last 4 days could not been recovered.
I apologize the troubles you had by setting up a new account and to rewrite your contribution (which I had seen, but couldn't answer before the Forum crashed).


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, the RST(e) drivers/OROM combo v12.6 definitively does support TRIM in RAID0. I have verified that myself with my Z77 RAID0 system.
> You are right - the German Win-Lite Forum site was down and the data of the last 4 days could not been recovered.
> I apologize the troubles you had by setting up a new account and to rewrite your contribution (which I had seen, but couldn't answer before the Forum crashed).


No problem glad all is back and working, I have written something for you here







http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/p156676-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/#post156676


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> I have written something for you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/p156676-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/#post156676


Everything is done as requested by you.

Good luck!


----------



## clashcityrocker

Hi, I am having trouble understaning the instructions, was hoping someone could modify a stock BIOS for me, for my Asrock Z68 Pro3-M board.

The stock BIOS is here:

ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z68%20Pro3-M(2.30)ROM.zip

My board currently has OROM version 10.8.0.1303

Many thanks.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Everything is done as requested by you.
> 
> Good luck!


THX!


----------



## garikfox

Will be awhile guys until i update the first post with the new stuff, Im going in for surgery in a few hours so I wont be able to do anything for a day or so.


----------



## clashcityrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Will be awhile guys until i update the first post with the new stuff, Im going in for surgery in a few hours so I wont be able to do anything for a day or so.


Hope it all goes well, and you are on the mend soon.


----------



## gpvecchi

Asus Z77 with updated OROM and Satadriver: I have RAID configuration and non-member SATA peripherals (HDDs and DVDs reader) are not detected in bios. Do you have the same problem? It's ok with stock bios...


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Asus Z77 with updated OROM and Satadriver: I have RAID configuration and non-member SATA peripherals (HDDs and DVDs reader) are not detected in bios. Do you have the same problem? It's ok with stock bios...


garikfox has already answered your question. Look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1620#post_19767448


----------



## Catalin

Hello All!

My mainboard is P8Z68-V PRO, and I need some help and really apreciate getting the *latest modules* or *bios that have the latest modules and I will extract* them for the following as I want to modd them in my new bios file:

Rom Modules/Modules/Firmware I currently have in my modded bios file:

** 197b,2362 - Jmicron 36xx/37xx Rom 1.07.28. Is there other new version?

* 1b4b,9120 / 91a0 - Marvell Onboard Sata Rom 1.0.0.1033. Is there other new version?

* 1b4b,9172 / 917a - Marvell Esata Rom 1.0.0.1033. Is there other new version?

About Marvell I see this Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 2.0 Bios FD14 Mod Complete
Updated with Marvell BIOS 1.0.01033 / Firmware 2.2.0.1125 So Marvell has Firmware too? if yes what is the latest?*

* 8086.102 Intel VGA Rom 2158 PC 14 34. I have this one and is last version.
* 8086.1503 Intel LAN Rom 1.4.10 PXE 2.1 Build 092. I have this one and is last version.
* 8086.2822 Intel Raid Rom 12.6.0.1867 TRIM support. I have this one and is last version.
* Intel RSTe EFI Raid SataDriver 12.6.0.1867 TRIM support. I have this one and is last version.
* MEI Firmware: 120816 V3. I have this one and is last version.
* ASmedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 8.1.30.1350. I have this one and is last version.

*And if there are other modules that I can update like SataDriver module or like Asmedia or MEI Firmwares or other Intel Firmwares please inform me, I would really appreciate it!*


----------



## Fernando 1

@ catalin:
In how many Forums did you post that?
Wouldn't it be better to look into your mainboard manual for the on-board devices/chips and then join the support sites of the manufacturers?


----------



## Catalin

3 in total







but I only get for vga and lan last version







and here is updated with them, only marvell and jimcron remain, that ill check on win-lite.

I would keep in mind your suggestion, but tbh im not so freak







I just want the best for my pc







I write in win-lite why I think is better to have latest


----------



## Freudenberger

I have a question regarding the asmedia firmware update which ist actually.

ASMEDIA

ASM-106x Sata 6G Controllers

firmware

0951

Firmware & Flash

is saw this in station driver .com. i have a usb dos bootable stick. i try to update the firmware but i get the error "cant find spi rom" :-/

i tried the ahci and the ide ohne. and i switched back from raif to ahci in bios. the same error occurs.

i get these infos from the readme...

Test SATA IDE mode, please execute IDE.bat in DOS than reboot system
Test SATA AHCI mode, please execute AHCI.bat in DOS than reboot system

does anybody know how top update the fimrware? could it be that a have already installed the newest version? how can i check this?


----------



## garikfox

To be honest updating the Marvell and Asmedia OROM's are a pain I dont touch them most of the time. You can mess it up if your not careful.

I wouldnt mess with them I'f I were you.

Check the Firmware version by going into Device Manager right click on the SATA controller choose properties, then under Hardware Device ID see what the last section is on the first line it might be cut off though.


----------



## garikfox

Udpate: Updating first post as we speak will be a few hours for ASUS, a bit longer for ASRock


----------



## garikfox

Udpate: All BIOS's have been updated, I'll add the rest of ASRock soon


----------



## chapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Udpate: All BIOS's have been updated, I'll add the rest of ASRock soon


Thanks, We`ll waiting for Asrock.


----------



## garikfox

Update: All ASUS and ASRock BIOS's have been Updated


----------



## Fernando 1

@ garikfox:
When you update the SataDriver module of Z68 mainboads, which SataDriver file do you insert (the original or the modded one)?

@ all users with a Z68 chipset SSD RAID0 system, who have already flashed the updated BIOS:
Please give a short feedback, if TRIM in RAID0 is still working after having flashed the BIOS with the updated v12 OROM/SataDriver module.
I ask this, because the original v12 OROM and SataDriver modules have some hex code changes, which may alter the TRIM in RAID0 support ability of 6-Series chipsets inclusive X79.


----------



## clashcityrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: All ASUS and ASRock BIOS's have been Updated


Hi, did you get a chance to look at the Asrock Z68 Pro3-M v2.30?


----------



## garikfox

*Fernando*: I dont add the SataDriver EFI module to the P67/Z68 boards since it doesnt come with one in the first place.


----------



## garikfox

*clashcityrocker*: Added


----------



## clashcityrocker

Awesome work. What is the best version of the Intel Storage driver to work with this one?


----------



## clashcityrocker

Flashed that bios and all seemed happy (windows continued to be happy booting) . I added a second SSD and created them as a RAID0 array in the Intel raid bios setup, but whatever I do whatever drivers I load windows 7 setup refuses to see the disks.

Is there a trick I am missing? I have set sata mode to raid in the bios.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ garikfox:
> When you update the SataDriver module of Z68 mainboads, which SataDriver file do you insert (the original or the modded one)?
> 
> @ all users with a Z68 chipset SSD RAID0 system, who have already flashed the updated BIOS:
> Please give a short feedback, if TRIM in RAID0 is still working after having flashed the BIOS with the updated v12 OROM/SataDriver module.
> I ask this, because the original v12 OROM and SataDriver modules have some hex code changes, which may alter the TRIM in RAID0 support ability of 6-Series chipsets inclusive X79.


Hey Fernando, I inserted the SataDriver especially modified for Z68 that I was asking yesterday, but I didn't flash my bios yet, im still checking all to be right, so I don't know yet, but if you find out witch one to use original or modified pls let me know







thx!

PS: I want to replace the Marvel 91xx with 1.0.0.1033 but I saw this on your instructions:
Quote:


> Attention: Nevertheless it is necessary to open the ROM module with a hex editor and to look into the 3rd line (offset 20) for the correct Marvell AHCI Controller DeviceID of the mainboard. If the system has a DEV_9120 Controller, the hex code has to be "4B 1B 20 91", whereas DEV_9123 needs an "4B 1B 23 91" entry. Other DeviceIDs need a similar alteration of the related hex code pairs. If the Marvell ROM update with this version should fail, the user may have to take another version, which is more specific regarding the DeviceID of the onboard Marvell 91xx SATA Controller (look >here<).


Now I don't understand, I open all 4 original files from the bios backup: 1b4b.9120 - 1.0.0.1029 - MARVELL Raid VD Sx P0 X 88SE91xx Adapter, 1b4b.9172 - 1.0.0.0022 - Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter, 1b4b.917a - 1.0.0.0022 - Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter, 1b4b.91a0 - 1.0.0.1029 - MARVELL Raid VD Sx P0 X 88SE91xx Adapter in HxD and I check all they have in same order 4B 1B 20 91 / 4B 1B 72 91 / 4B 1B 72 91 / 4B 1B 20 91 and the 1.0.0.1033 has 4B 1B 23 91 so what I have to edit in hex, the new module that I want to replace and put 4B 1B 20 91 instead of 4B 1B 23 91 and then replace, or after I replace the new module 1.0.0.1033 edit the bios.

And as I saw here http://www.overclock.net/t/1314760/asus-p8z68-v-pro-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-p8z68-v-gen3-bios-mods-with-updated-oproms this mod bios has 1.0.0.33 and I extracted all 4 modules, and all had 4B 1B 23 91 isn't this wrong? or is working like this also, I don't get it and need your advice since you made that mention you know for sure!

And do I have to update all 4 modules with the same rom 1.0.0.33 or just 1 file the first one?

I also find here http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html this version of Marvell SATA3 ROM 1.0.1.0025 so is this newer than this one 1.0.0.1033? it has that 1.x.1 instead of 1.x.0 I don't get this either, also in the same site I see some Marvell with Firmwares updating and Rom, that I don't understand, for my mainboard I have also Marvell Rom and Marvell Firmware, or in the Rom I have also the Firmware?

Thx!


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Catalin:
This is the thread where garikfox offers already modified ASUS / ASRock BIOS's with updated RAID OROM modules.
Since all your recent questions were fully offtopic, I will not answer any of them.
Personal request:
Please do not bother me with further questions.
Someone, who has nearly no knowledge about BIOS modding, but wants to modify everything at once and blows all warnings in the wind, should do his own experiences. I have spent more time for you and your questions than for everybody else (except my wife and my 3 children).


----------



## kishisaki

@garikfox or anyone.

what's included in the Asus Sabertooth Z77 Bios?
what were the recent updates all about?

regards.


----------



## ney2x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ all users with a Z68 chipset SSD RAID0 system, who have already flashed the updated BIOS:
> Please give a short feedback, if TRIM in RAID0 is still working after having flashed the BIOS with the updated v12 OROM/SataDriver module.
> I ask this, because the original v12 OROM and SataDriver modules have some hex code changes, which may alter the TRIM in RAID0 support ability of 6-Series chipsets inclusive X79.


Tested on my 3 Z68 systems.

Hardware used:
ASUS P8Z68-V and ASUS P8Z68-V Pro motherboard (BIOS 3603)
IRST driver version used v12.6.0.1028

1.
Windows 8 x64
Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.6.0.1867 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems (Legacy)
TRIM in RAID-0 = WORKING

2.
Windows 8 x64 UEFI mode
Especially modified Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" v12.6.0.1867 with TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 systems (UEFI)
TRIM in RAID-0 = WORKING

SUMMARY:
IRST driver v12.5.0.1066 is the only driver version that is not working in RAID-0, I read on intel community forums, that is only designed to worked under AHCI mode.


----------



## garikfox

*clashcityrocker*: After you flashed the new BIOS did you delete your RAID array and re-install windows with the new driver ?, If you didnt try that


----------



## garikfox

*Catalin*: If you want to insert the Z68 SataDriver into your BIOS and if you want TRIM for RAID youll need to use the modified SataDriver EFI module.

I'f your not using UEFI boot etc dont even bother inserting it.

As for the Marvell I wouldnt mess with that Marvell is the most pain in the butt to update.


----------



## clashcityrocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *clashcityrocker*: After you flashed the new BIOS did you delete your RAID array and re-install windows with the new driver ?, If you didnt try that


I got to the bottom of it. It's a Windows 7 setup gotcha (or I am being an idiot). I was trying to boot from the Windows 7 DVD, and use recovery to reload a Windows 7 system image created using WIndows 7 backup tool.. What's interesting is after newly creating a RAID array, nothing I did would allow me to restore that image.

HOWEVER, I would happily install a fresh copy of Windows. It would also hapilly restore the image after I had run setup the first time on that array.

In other words, Windows 7 setup always works, Windows 7 system image recovery needs to have had the array "initialised" by previously running setup.

Strange..... Is this a bug, or am I being an idiot???

Anyway, it's nothing to do with the BIOS Mod it seems, as everything is now fine, have a RAID0 SSD setup and TRIM working just fine on my Z-68 Pro3-M.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ ney2x:
Thank you very much for your report and the convincing results.
















It makes me happy, that even the checksum sensitive EFI RAID SataDriver, which has been successfully customized by me, obviously works flawlessly with Z68 chipset RAID0 systems, that means lets the TRIM command pass through into the RAID array.
This feedback is very important for me, because it verifies, that I am still on the right way with my customization.

Kind regards
Fernando


----------



## cclements

Thanks for doing this guys. When I flash my P8Z77-I Deluxe with the bios you updated a few hours ago, everything seems to work as normal (don't have multiple ssd to test raid0), however, I lose all of my USB 3.0 ports in windows. Both intel and asmedia. Had to flashback to official to resolve


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Catalin*: If you want to insert the Z68 SataDriver into your BIOS and if you want TRIM for RAID youll need to use the modified SataDriver EFI module.
> 
> I'f your not using UEFI boot etc dont even bother inserting it.
> 
> As for the Marvell I wouldnt mess with that Marvell is the most pain in the butt to update.


Thank you now is clear that the modified SataDriver is working and this one I had already modded in my bios file, so in the end all turn well.

About Marvell I want to update them, because I will use them, but I think someone who maked this thread did a notable mistake http://www.overclock.net/t/1314760/asus-p8z68-v-pro-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-p8z68-v-gen3-bios-mods-with-updated-oproms/90 that included the 1.0.0.1033 didn't looked in hex like Fernando explained for the 20 91 and 23 91, and I don't know what to do now, I will still research so I don't do nothing wrong, but since from that thread many flashed that modded bios and no problems reported maybe it works like this..but for me I want to be sure, hope the operation did well and u are back and kickin`!


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fommof*
> 
> Very low 4K Writes...enable the Write-Back-Cache...


Samsung 840 Pro 128gb 32k stripe 6gb Intel







Samsung 840 Pro 128gb 32k stripe 6gb Intel/ Disabled Write-Back-Cache/ Cache Mode:Write Back


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> Tested on my 3 Z68 systems.
> 
> Hardware used:
> ASUS P8Z68-V and ASUS P8Z68-V Pro motherboard (BIOS 3603)
> IRST driver version used v12.6.0.1028
> 
> 1.
> Windows 8 x64
> Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.6.0.1867 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems (Legacy)
> TRIM in RAID-0 = WORKING
> 
> 2.
> Windows 8 x64 UEFI mode
> Especially modified Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" v12.6.0.1867 with TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 systems (UEFI)
> TRIM in RAID-0 = WORKING
> 
> SUMMARY:
> IRST driver v12.5.0.1066 is the only driver version that is not working in RAID-0, I read on intel community forums, that is only designed to worked under AHCI mode.


Is the purpose of using the modified OROM by Fernando only to enable TRIM in RAID0 on Z68 systems?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 840 Pro 128gb 32k stripe 6gb Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 840 Pro 128gb 32k stripe 6gb Intel/ Disabled Write-Back-Cache/ Cache Mode:Write Back


Are those results in RAID0 config?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the purpose of using the modified OROM by Fernando only to enable TRIM in RAID0 on Z68 systems?


Yes, the RAID ROM and SataDriver modification only affects the TRIM in RAID0 functionality of Z68 resp. P67 mainboards.
Quote:


> Are those results in RAID0 config?


They surely are.

General advice for users with an SSD RAID0 system:
If you want to get the best benchmark scores, you should enable the "Write-Back Caching" within the RST Console ("Administration" > "Advanced") and either

open the Device Manager and check *both* write cache options within the "Properties" > "Policies" of the RAID0 volume ( > much better write performance):

and
set the "Energy Options" to "High Performance" ( > better 4K read scores).
or

do the related settings from within the v12 RST(e) Console ("Administration" and "Power")
EDIT:
Due to a Win7 bug regarding the "Policies" settings of the disks within the Device Manager it may be needed to uncheck both options, then to reboot and to check them again. Otherwise you may get vice versa effects.


----------



## garikfox

*kishisaki*: I replaced the Legacy OROM with the 12.6.0.1867 OROM, and replaced the UEFI "SataDriver" Module with the UEFI "SataDriver" Module12.6.0.1867

Read the Top of the first post it says it all


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cclements*
> 
> Thanks for doing this guys. When I flash my P8Z77-I Deluxe with the bios you updated a few hours ago, everything seems to work as normal (don't have multiple ssd to test raid0), however, I lose all of my USB 3.0 ports in windows. Both intel and asmedia. Had to flashback to official to resolve


I doubt, that these USB 3.0 issues have been caused by the updated BIOS itself.
Maybe you forgot some rules regarding the update of a completely new BIOS. I assume, that a CMOS clearing would have prevented your problems.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, the RAID ROM and SataDriver modification only affects the TRIM in RAID0 functionality of Z68 resp. P67 mainboards.
> They surely are.
> 
> General advice for users with an SSD RAID0 system:
> If you want to get the best benchmark scores, you should enable the "Write-Back Caching" within the RST Console ("Administration" > "Advanced") and either
> 
> open the Device Manager and check *both* write cache options within the "Properties" > "Policies" of the RAID0 volume ( > much better write performance):
> 
> and
> set the "Energy Options" to "High Performance" ( > better 4K read scores).
> or
> 
> do the related settings from within the v12 RST(e) Console ("Administration" and "Power")
> EDIT:
> Due to a Win7 bug regarding the "Policies" settings of the disks within the Device Manager it may be needed to uncheck both options, then to reboot and to check them again. Otherwise you may get vice versa effects.


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *kishisaki*: I replaced the Legacy OROM with the 12.6.0.1867 OROM, and replaced the UEFI "SataDriver" Module with the UEFI "SataDriver" Module12.6.0.1867
> 
> Read the Top of the first post it says it all


I did the same also & Trim is working.RST Driver 12.6.0.1028



Samsung 840 Pro 128gb 32k stripe 6gb Intel / Raid 0





Link Power Management {Disabled}
Write-Cache buffer flushing {Disabled}
Cache Mode:Write Back


----------



## Freudenberger

i am note able to update the bios with the newest orom version. the flash back blink ohnly one time. you can see a access action to the usb stick and then after a short blinking the leds will turn off. if i start the pc again nothing happens. i have the m5e board.


----------



## jsterling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freudenberger*
> 
> i am note able to update the bios with the newest orom version. the flash back blink ohnly one time. you can see a access action to the usb stick and then after a short blinking the leds will turn off. if i start the pc again nothing happens. i have the m5e board.


Did you rename the bios file for the USB flashback feature?

If not read up on the USB flashback feature in your user manual or from the asus websites support section for your motherboard.


----------



## Freudenberger

i renamned the usb file to m5e rom as described in the manual :-/


----------



## Fernando 1

Have you renamed the BIOS according to the ASUS rules regarding the use of the USB Flashback?

EDIT: Oops, too late.


----------



## Freudenberger

i used fat and fat 32 formated filesystems on usb drive and i tried to update the original bios file. the same issue

is it possible to update via windows?


----------



## fommof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freudenberger*
> 
> i am note able to update the bios with the newest orom version. the flash back blink ohnly one time. you can see a access action to the usb stick and then after a short blinking the leds will turn off. if i start the pc again nothing happens. i have the m5e board.


You might want to double check that you have downloaded the correct bios for your mobo.

What you wrote happened to me only once and that was because i made a mistake and i downloaded the bios for the Maximus IV Gene instead of the Maximus V Gene bios from the list on the first post...









Just double check it.


----------



## Freudenberger

i have defenately downloaded the correct one see here. this is my bios file

MAXIMUS-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1707 i have the m5e board! but i have already installed the 1707 with an older orom? could that be the issue?

btw.: i used 2 different usb sticks.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freudenberger*
> 
> i renamned the usb file to m5e rom as described in the manual :-/


It should be renamed to M5E.CAP and not to M5E.ROM!


----------



## Freudenberger

yes of course, not m5e.rom i mean M5E.CAP. Sorry for that mistake in my wording. but it does not work.

sould i disable any uefi option first in the actually installed bios?

i unplugged all usb components. and reset the bios to default settings. same again....

the m5e has tho option to boot from bios 2. i will try this. and updating then the bios


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freudenberger*
> 
> yes of course, not m5e.rom i mean M5E.CAP. Sorry for that mistake in my wording. but it does not work.


I am pretty sure, that it will work.
You should check
a) the USB stick (FAT32 formatted with just the unzipped BIOS file)
b) the BIOS (has to be for your special mainboard)
c) the correct BIOS file name and
d) the use of the correct USB flashback port.
Quote:


> sould i disable any uefi option first in the actually installed bios?


Before you are going to flash a new BIOS, it is a good idea to set all BIOS settings to DEFAULT (F5).


----------



## feniks

is this Intel RAID OROM 12.6.0.1867 a new thing or it was here 2 weeks ago when I was updating for the last time? confused... OROM 12.5 was here before, right?








updated IRST drivers to 12.6, but got lost on BIOS/OROM.... can you guys please include the date of posting new stuff in OP? it would be helpful in determining if one needs an update or not hehe.

I guess I will try flashing 12.6 later after work.

thanks for updates!


----------



## Freudenberger

so now it seems that it works. the problem was the plugged in network cable. all other cable are not connected to the board. damn....









...unbelieveable...


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> is this Intel RAID OROM 12.6.0.1867 a new thing or it was here 2 weeks ago when I was updating for the last time?!


The OROM v12.6.0.1867 and the RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028 are available since 04/19/2013.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The OROM v12.6.0.1867 and the RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028 are available since 04/19/2013.


ok, thanks! that explains everything, must have missed the post about the update a few days ago.


----------



## Boomstick68

So what will this do for me? Does this mean I won't have to create a disk to install raid drivers? I'm wanting to install a raid 0 array but I read in my manual that I need a floppy? WTH?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I'm wanting to install a raid 0 array but I read in my manual that I need a floppy? WTH?


You won't need a floppy, but it may be a good idea to prepare a FAT32 formatted USB flash drive with the suitable unzipped 32/64bit F6 Intel RAID drivers (must contain the .SYS, .INF and .CAT files), just for the case, that the OS setup will not be able to detect your freshly created RAID array. This is absolutely needed, if you have an Intel EFI RAID "SataDriver" module v12 within the BIOS and want to install Windows 8 in EFI mode.


----------



## ChaosAD

If i am not using a raid, will i have any performance gain with this updated rom?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> If i am not using a raid, will i have any performance gain with this updated rom?


Not necessarily a performance gain but you will have the latest AHCI OROM of you update to the latest OROM. Both Legacy OROM and EDI SataDriver contain the AHCI OROM.


----------



## Woundman

Edit: Nvm I'm ******ed.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The OROM v12.6.0.1867 and the RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028 are available since 04/19/2013.


Hello Fernando, had some issues with my w7 and I have to install it again.

Was wondering If I have to update my current OROM and the iRST drivers

OROM: 12.5.0.1815
iRST: 12.5.0.1066 drive.

What do you think?

I know so far that if i use that combination, TRIM will work.

What are the newest drivers I should be using?

Finally, is there any updated version of the specific OROM for the Asus Maximus V Formula?

Thanks a lot Fernando!


----------



## sirioo

out ufficial bios Asrock Z77 Extreme6(2.70)


----------



## Fernando 1

@ safado2:
I recommend to flash the BIOS with integrated Intel RAID ROM v12.6.0.1867 with TRIM support and and to use the newest Intel RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028. This combination will support TRIM for your RAID0 array.
*The previously released Intel RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 do not support TRIM within the RAID0 at all!* Recently we were able to verify that.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ safado2:
> I recommend to flash the BIOS with integrated Intel RAID ROM v12.6.0.1867 with TRIM support and and to use the newest Intel RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028. This combination will support TRIM for your RAID0 array.
> *The previously released Intel RST(e) drivers v12.5.0.1066 do not support TRIM within the RAID0 at all!* Recently we were able to verify that.


Hello Fernando, thank you for your help.

Where can I find that orom for the asus maximus v formula?

I just downloaded the ROM 12.6.0.1867, however it's a bin file, as per the iRST got the 12.6.0.1028 ready to be installed, I just need the OROM for my particular mobo.

I'm not that keen to flash a modified bios made by me, are you able to flash it for me?

I would really thank you for it.

Here it's the lastest bios from asus.

https://www.asus.com/ROG/MAXIMUS_V_FORMULA/#support_Download_30

Thanks mate!


----------



## safado2

Hey Fernado, Im trying to do my own Bios file using this thread:

http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/16658-bios-modding-how-to-update-pci-rom-modules-of-an-ami-phoenix-award-bios/

Cant find the ROM file that is asking me, the only file I have downloaded it's this one:

>Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.6.0.1867< (for DEV_2822 and DEV_282a)
Which is a file of 58kb, as per the thread says that it needs to be a file of at least 8mb..









Im using the Aptio UEFI MMTool v4.50.0.23, since my bios uses UEFI, so far everything checks out right?

Hope you can help me out

cheers!

http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/17000-ahci-raid-rom-modules-for-bios-modding-already-extracted/


----------



## jsterling

The file you are looking for is in the very first post of this thread...

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12786

Make sure that you follow the USB flashback guidelines for your board. He sure to read up on the USB flashback feature in your user manual. The biggest thing is to make sure your Memory stick is formatted in fat32 and that you rename the .cap per the asus naming for your board and USB flashback feature requirements.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsterling*
> 
> The file you are looking for is in the very first post of this thread...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12786
> 
> Make sure that you follow the USB flashback guidelines for your board. He sure to read up on the USB flashback feature in your user manual. The biggest thing is to make sure your Memory stick is formatted in fat32 and that you rename the .cap per the asus naming for your board and USB flashback feature requirements.


Hello sir,

The file you are referring to is actually a ROM file, which i believed it's the file you can download from the main asus website.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Cant find the ROM file that is asking me, the only file I have downloaded it's this one:
> >Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.6.0.1867< (for DEV_2822 and DEV_282a)


Since you have an Intel Z77 system, this is the correct Intel RAID ROM file you should take.
Quote:


> Which is a file of 58kb, as per the thread says that it needs to be a file of at least 8mb..


No and no.
1. The 58 KB sized ROM file is compressed and has to be unzipped (real size: 118 KB), before you can insert it into the BIOS.
2. The Aptio AMI UEFI tool can only open and modify big sized BIOS files. Your BIOS file has an uncompressed size of 8.196 KB. So you can use the tool for your modding procedure.
Quote:


> Im using the Aptio UEFI MMTool v4.50.0.23, since my bios uses UEFI, so far everything checks out right?


Yes.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ safado2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsterling*
> 
> The file you are looking for is in the very first post of this thread...
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/12786.


That is absolutely correct.
The linked BIOS has already been modified and contains the actual Intel RAID ROM and the EFI RAID SataDriver modules v12.6.0.1867.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ safado2:
> That is absolutely correct.
> The linked BIOS has already been modified and contains the actual Intel RAID ROM and the EFI RAID SataDriver modules v12.6.0.1867.


Thanks you very much indeed!

I have already update the rom to the latest v12.6.0.1867 and will be using the iRST 12.6.0.1028 driver.

However, there is one thing that just saw after upgrading the OROM

As you can see, Im unable to see any device connected to the Intel z77 chipset, but Im able to finally see the RAID config at the bios.





Is this normal at all? Will I be able to use my optical drives once w7 is installed?

Thanks!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I have already update the rom to the latest v12.6.0.1867


You may have properly updated the Intel RAID ROM, but your Intel SATA RAID Controller obviously used the EFI RAID "SataDriver" instead, because you have chosen the UEFI boot settings.
Quote:


> As you can see, Im unable to see any device connected to the Intel z77 chipset


That is normal with the actual Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver settings in RAID mode.
Quote:


> but Im able to finally see the RAID config at the bios.


Yes, that will shorten the boot time (no Ctrl+I will popup anymore), but which Intel(R) Rapid Storage "SataDriver" version are you using now? It should be v12.6.0.1867 as well.
Quote:


> Is this normal at all? Will I be able to use my optical drives once w7 is installed?


Yes, the OS will see all drives, but you should rackon, that you will get restrictions regarding booting off non-UEFI media.


----------



## safado2

Hi Fernando,

The screen which you press ctrl+I still coming up, is that normal?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> The screen which you press ctrl+I still coming up, is that normal?


It will not come up, if you have installed Win7 or Win8 in EFI mode.
I repeat my question from the last post: Which version has the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology" Utility (= EFI "SataDriver"), which you now can enter from within the "Advanced Mode" BIOS settings?


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it recommended to Enable Dynamic Storage Accelerator for AHCI drives? I found that this is a new feature for the latest RST software.


----------



## Catalin

Hi, where did you see this? can you make a prinstscreen?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Hi, where did you see this? can you make a prinstscreen?


Here ya go:


----------



## Catalin

hmm I don't have this option and I have latest RAID ROM with TRIM and latest Intel RST Driver 12.6.0.1028, I am on AHCI, weird, what mainboard and ssd u have? I have p8z68-v pro and corsair force gt 90 but I don't think this matter


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I don't have this option and I have latest RAID ROM with TRIM and latest Intel RST Driver 12.6.0.1028, I am on AHCI, weird, what mainboard and ssd u have? I have p8z68-v pro and corsair force gt 90 but I don't think this matter


Please look at my sig.


----------



## Catalin

weird you have almost same mb like me, don't know why u have that option and I don't, I have i7 2600k and win8 64 but don't think this matter also

that`s my specs but for sure this don`t matter

Processor i7-2600K SandyBridge, 3400Mhz, 8MB, socket 1155 Box
Mainboard Asus P8Z68-V PRO, socket 1155
Kit Dual Channel Corsair 8GB (2 x 4GB), DDR3, 1333MHZ, Radiator
Raidmax Cyclone 316V, Black
Solid-State-Disk (SSD) Corsair ForceGT 90GB, SATA3
HDD Western DIgital 1TB, 7200RPM, 64MB, SATA3
Video HIS HD5670 ICEQ, 1024MB, 128bit, GDDR5, PCI-E
Power supply: Corsair CMPSU-700G 700W, ATX 2.3
Monitor Samsung S27A950D 27' / 1080p Full HD, 3D, 120mhz DP, HDMI, DVI

*hmm What RAID ROM module you have in your bios and what IRST driver installed?* and what windows version bit?


----------



## feniks

yeah, I don't have DSA options either, running same OROM+IRST as listed above, on M5E board.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Was wondering are there any real world advantages to upgrading the orom to the latest version? I'm on 12.0.0.1783 (think) with working trim raid. Are there confirmed performance increases and bug fixes?

Thanks.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Was wondering are there any real world advantages to upgrading the orom to the latest version?


It is always a good idea to flash the actual RAID ROM version, if you want to use the newest AHCI/RAID drivers.
Quote:


> Are there confirmed performance increases and bug fixes?


Although we haven't yet seen the Release Notes of this Drivers/ROM combination, but I am sure, that there are a lot of bug fixes.
According to my experience these are the most stable Intel RAID drivers of the RST(e) series (v11.5 or higher).


----------



## davidm71

But the RST drivers are candidate release drivers as I understand? Also can someone please post a link to the latest HD2000 VGA firmware out there?

Thank you.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> But the RST drivers are candidate release drivers as I understand?


I expect, that these RST(e) drivers v12.6.0.1028 will be officially released by Intel within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## davidm71

Catalyn,

Any luck running the 2158 VGA Rom? Can you please share your modded bios so I can pull the updated roms out of it?

Thank you


----------



## derek4484

Hi all,

I hope you guys can help me. I have the ASUS P8Z77-V LX mobo. I have downloaded the appropriate bios file from the first post. I have installed the latest Intel RST drivers in Win 7 64bit. But I cannot get the modded bios file to load!!

I went to the ASUS support page and downloaded the bios updater and the bios file renamer. I have renamed the bios file to the appropriate *.CAP name. But it will not load in EZ Flash or from DOS with the bupdater utility. I see where you guys say it must be flashed through Bios Flashback, but my board doesnt have that. The only options for flashing a bios are through the ASUS Updater in Windows, EZ Flash in the bios, or the bupdater utility in DOS. It doesnt have a bios flashback, its got something called ASUS Crashfree Bios 3. But it doesnt work. I put the bios file on a Fat32 USB stick and boot the computer, it totally bypasses the bios file.

Anybody else here know how to flash the bios file on this motherboard?? HELP!!!

Thanks!


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It will not come up, if you have installed Win7 or Win8 in EFI mode.
> I repeat my question from the last post: Which version has the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology" Utility (= EFI "SataDriver"), which you now can enter from within the "Advanced Mode" BIOS settings?


Hi Fernando, sorry for the delay.

Not quite sure what you are asking me, but here are the current version:

If i press ctrl+i shows this:

12.6.0.1867

The iRST driver i will be installing are the 12.6.0.1028.

Will like to try to install w7 under UEFI mode.
Currently using a w7 usb stick which has a yumi installer, will it work?

Thanks.

Edit: I just checked the bios, cant find the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jw58OOvEyg


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derek4484*
> 
> The only options for flashing a bios are through the ASUS Updater in Windows, EZ Flash in the bios, or the bupdater utility in DOS.


ASUS P8xxx mainboard users, who want to flash a modified BIOS, but don't have the USB flashback option, should do a look into this thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Not quite sure what you are asking me, but here are the current version:
> If i press ctrl+i shows this: 12.6.0.1867


That is clear, but I wanted to know the version of the EFI RAID "SataDriver".
Quote:


> I just checked the bios, cant find the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology...


But you have posted a pic from it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1750#post_19825020


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is clear, but I wanted to know the version of the EFI RAID "SataDriver".
> But you have posted a pic from it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1750#post_19825020


My apologies.

The EFI RAID Sata driver must be the one that came with the latest OROM. I downloaded the file which is in the beginning of this thread., thus Im not to sure which satadriver is.

Sorry for me ignorance, quite new in this.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is clear, but I wanted to know the version of the EFI RAID "SataDriver".
> But you have posted a pic from it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1750#post_19825020


In that case, where can i find the EFI raid satadrver version??


----------



## Catalin

Hello Fernando,

Do you know something about this?

kevindd992002:"Is it recommended to *Enable Dynamic Storage Accelerator for AHCI drives*? I found that this is a new feature for the latest RST software."

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1760#post_19826421

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1760#post_19826511

I don't know why he has and me and others don't, can`t figure out what he has extra in his system that gaved him that option, that looks good tbh


----------



## derek4484

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> ASUS P8xxx mainboard users, who want to flash a modified BIOS, but don't have the USB flashback option, should do a look into this thread: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


Well, I tried that and it ruined my board. It's completely dead now.

I downloaded ftk, renamed the bios from P8Z77VLX.CAP to what it said to "backup.bin" (no quotes) and used the restore.bat command that came with FTK. It went through and erased the current bios and loaded the modded bios. It verified it as good. So I rebooted and now it's completely dead. It wont even turn on.

Any suggestions?

I know I cant be the only person here with the P8Z77-v LX mobo trying to flash a modded ROM.

Right now any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Catalyn,
> 
> Any luck running the 2158 VGA Rom? Can you please share your modded bios so I can pull the updated roms out of it?
> 
> Thank you


Sorry for my late answer, i just saw now, here it is, but don't know if they will work on your mainboard you should check, I have P8Z68-V PRO, it contains latest:

Added - 197b.2362 - Jmicron 36xx 37xx Rom 1.07.28
Added - 8086.102 Intel SVGA Rom 2158 PC 14 34
Added - 8086.1503 Intel LAN Rom 1.4.10 PXE 2.1 Build 092 Hex edited for my mb device id
Added - 8086.2822 Intel RSTe EFI RAID SATADriver TRIM 12.6.0.1867
Added - 8086.2822 Intel RSTe RAID ROM TRIM 12.6.0.1867

All working very fine after the flash, and I didn't put in the archive the latest Marvell 1.0.0.1033 because I don't get it yet how to do it right, so here are the originals for this:

Old Unchaged - 1b4b.9120 Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.1029
Old Unchaged - 1b4b.9172 Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.0022
Old Unchaged - 1b4b.917a Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.0022
Old Unchaged - 1b4b.91a0 Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.1029

In the archive bellow you have the separate modules and the modded bios with all that is up.
http://we.tl/rbhy7mMxSg

But I advice to verify the device ids before you do something I don't think your mainboard is similar to mine.


----------



## jsterling

There is no reason to use the dynamic storage accelerator in a desktop unless you are concerned about power savings in the area of a millionth of a cent. This would appear to be a feature designed for laptops as the power savings makes sense.

Just to add I do have this setting on my P8Z77- V Deluxe but when I enable it and then restart it returns to disabled anyway. I'm running my system in RAID with the intel rapid response feature so it's not specific to just people running AHCI.

This feature is obviously meant for newer chipsets and drives and frankly shouldn't be a concern to anyone running a desktop system with these new drivers.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsterling*
> 
> There is no reason to use the dynamic storage accelerator in a desktop unless you are concerned about power savings in the area of a millionth of a cent. This would appear to be a feature designed for laptops as the power savings makes sense.
> 
> Just to add I do have this setting on my P8Z77- V Deluxe but when I enable it and then restart it returns to disabled anyway. I'm running my system in RAID with the intel rapid response feature so it's not specific to just people running AHCI.
> 
> This feature is obviously meant for newer chipsets and drives and frankly shouldn't be a concern to anyone running a desktop system with these new drivers.


Thanks for clearing this, so is not performance related just power saving related, as I don't want to save power anyway







just pure performance









But I don't know why I still don't have this option. what in the system trigger to include that in the irst, aaa I think I get it is not for AHCI that I use but he is using AHCI and the option did trigger.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derek4484*
> 
> Well, I tried that and it ruined my board. It's completely dead now.
> 
> I downloaded ftk, renamed the bios from P8Z77VLX.CAP to what it said to "backup.bin" (no quotes) and used the restore.bat command that came with FTK. It went through and erased the current bios and loaded the modded bios. It verified it as good. So I rebooted and now it's completely dead. It wont even turn on.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I know I cant be the only person here with the P8Z77-v LX mobo trying to flash a modded ROM.
> 
> Right now any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


This sounds wrong because none of the initial commands ask you to run restore.bat?

2. Flashing BIOS region only. Command: biosrefl

Now that said, because of the recent changes in ASUS BIOS protection this tool doesn't work. You could try and download an older BIOS where this protection method doesn't exist and use this tool to flash to that - if it fixes the board, then at least you're back running.

That said, I would suggest you post a question there and wait for Coderush to advise, hopefully you haven't bricked it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> weird you have almost same mb like me, don't know why u have that option and I don't, I have i7 2600k and win8 64 but don't think this matter also
> 
> that`s my specs but for sure this don`t matter
> 
> Processor i7-2600K SandyBridge, 3400Mhz, 8MB, socket 1155 Box
> Mainboard Asus P8Z68-V PRO, socket 1155
> Kit Dual Channel Corsair 8GB (2 x 4GB), DDR3, 1333MHZ, Radiator
> Raidmax Cyclone 316V, Black
> Solid-State-Disk (SSD) Corsair ForceGT 90GB, SATA3
> HDD Western DIgital 1TB, 7200RPM, 64MB, SATA3
> Video HIS HD5670 ICEQ, 1024MB, 128bit, GDDR5, PCI-E
> Power supply: Corsair CMPSU-700G 700W, ATX 2.3
> Monitor Samsung S27A950D 27' / 1080p Full HD, 3D, 120mhz DP, HDMI, DVI
> 
> *hmm What RAID ROM module you have in your bios and what IRST driver installed?* and what windows version bit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yeah, I don't have DSA options either, running same OROM+IRST as listed above, on M5E board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Hello Fernando,
> 
> Do you know something about this?
> 
> kevindd992002:"Is it recommended to *Enable Dynamic Storage Accelerator for AHCI drives*? I found that this is a new feature for the latest RST software."
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1760#post_19826421
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1760#post_19826511
> 
> I don't know why he has and me and others don't, can`t figure out what he has extra in his system that gaved him that option, that looks good tbh


I have it both in my laptop and desktop but haven't tried enabling it yet. Both using 12.6.0.1028 software. The laptop has an old OROM (very outdated since I cannot update it) but my desktop has the latest 12.6.x.xxx OROM.

It says in the help that it will actually improve performance and is based on your current power plan. So if you don't want to save power and degrade performance, use High Performance windows profile and enable it? I'm not sure but I hope Fernando and the others can chime in regarding this feature.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah I haven't got it either so maybe you can do the tests and show what you see, improvement or not with enabled/disabled?


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsterling*
> 
> There is no reason to use the dynamic storage accelerator in a desktop unless you are concerned about power savings in the area of a millionth of a cent. This would appear to be a feature designed for laptops as the power savings makes sense.
> 
> Just to add I do have this setting on my P8Z77- V Deluxe but when I enable it and then restart it returns to disabled anyway. I'm running my system in RAID with the intel rapid response feature so it's not specific to just people running AHCI.
> 
> This feature is obviously meant for newer chipsets and drives and frankly shouldn't be a concern to anyone running a desktop system with these new drivers.


jesterling,

I notice you mentioned that you have a P8Z77-V Dlx board. Is the trim working with the new bios modd and driver? I have the same motherboard, and I could not get the trim to work with the new bios and driver. I had to revert back to Bios 1908 - OROM 12.5.0.1815 and the driver 12.0.0.1082 to get it working again.

If it's working for you, did you have to reinstall windows 7 to make it work? That is the only thing I can think of, why it's not working for me with the new modd setup.

Any input would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I have it both in my laptop and desktop but haven't tried enabling it yet. Both using 12.6.0.1028 software. The laptop has an old OROM (very outdated since I cannot update it) but my desktop has the latest 12.6.x.xxx OROM.
> 
> It says in the help that it will actually improve performance and is based on your current power plan. So if you don't want to save power and degrade performance, use High Performance windows profile and enable it? I'm not sure but I hope Fernando and the others can chime in regarding this feature.


But how you get it here? and what we have to do to get it, I actually have a better version of your mainboard cos is PRO but not Gen3 but this don't matter I think much, and still don't have this feature, and u can get this feature on a laptop with outdated orom so where`s the trick?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah I haven't got it either so maybe you can do the tests and show what you see, improvement or not with enabled/disabled?


I'll see what I can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> But how you get it here? and what we have to do to get it, I actually have a better version of your mainboard cos is PRO but not Gen3 but this don't matter I think much, and still don't have this feature, and u can get this feature on a laptop with outdated orom so where`s the trick?


Not really sure why you don't have it. I didn't do any tricks, I simply uninstalled the previous software and installed this one.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'll see what I can do.
> Not really sure why you don't have it. I didn't do any tricks, I simply uninstalled the previous software and installed this one.


not only me :d we are already 3 that posted here and don`t have it, I uninstalled also and installed new one







I have this:

Intel RST Driver 12.6.0.1028 TRIM
Intel RSTe RAID Rom TRIM 12.6.0.1867
and also Intel RSTe EFI RAID SATADriver Module TRIM 12.6.0.1867


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> not only me :d we are already 3 that posted here and don`t have it, I uninstalled also and installed new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this:
> 
> Intel RST Driver 12.6.0.1028 TRIM
> Intel RSTe RAID Rom TRIM 12.6.0.1867
> and also Intel RSTe EFI RAID SATADriver Module TRIM 12.6.0.1867


same setup here on Maximus V Extreme (Z77) with SSD RAID0, under windows 8 x64 running UEFI boot. I don't have such option with neither Balanced nor High Perf power plan. The only thing showing up under Performance tab is Link Power Management (enabled by default, disabled it, restarted and still no other options).

weird....


----------



## Fernando 1

@ all, who are confused regarding the "Dynamic Storage Accelerator" (DSA):

That is a new feature of the Intel RST software v12 and only designed for the upcoming Intel 8-Series Chipset generation.
For further informations you may read this article: http://www.1hd.biz/2010/11/intel-rst-12x-supports-dsa-what-you.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ all, who are confused regarding the "Dynamic Storage Accelerator" (DSA):
> 
> That is a new feature of the Intel RST software v12 and only designed for the upcoming Intel 8-Series Chipset generation.
> For further informations you may read this article: http://www.1hd.biz/2010/11/intel-rst-12x-supports-dsa-what-you.html


Oh ok, so enabling it in older systems won't do anything?

This is what's in the help of the software:

Dynamic Storage Accelerator is available only if the following requirements are met:
■ Processor: Intel® Core™ i3, Intel® Core™ i5, Intel® Core™ i7, or Intel® Xeon® processor family
■ Operating system: Windows* 7 x64-bit Edition and x32-bit Edition, Windows* 8 x64-bit Edition and x32-bit Edition
■ Controller: Intel® 8 Series/C226 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller, Intel® 8 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller, Intel® Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller, and Intel® Mobile Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller
■ BIOS: Dynamic Storage Accelerator feature bit is set


----------



## Catalin

But you still have 6-series z68 is 6 series right? and you can see that option weird..


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Sorry for my late answer, i just saw now, here it is, but don't know if they will work on your mainboard you should check, I have P8Z68-V PRO, it contains latest:
> 
> Added - 197b.2362 - Jmicron 36xx 37xx Rom 1.07.28
> Added - 8086.102 Intel SVGA Rom 2158 PC 14 34
> Added - 8086.1503 Intel LAN Rom 1.4.10 PXE 2.1 Build 092 Hex edited for my mb device id
> Added - 8086.2822 Intel RSTe EFI RAID SATADriver TRIM 12.6.0.1867
> Added - 8086.2822 Intel RSTe RAID ROM TRIM 12.6.0.1867
> 
> All working very fine after the flash, and I didn't put in the archive the latest Marvell 1.0.0.1033 because I don't get it yet how to do it right, so here are the originals for this:
> 
> Old Unchaged - 1b4b.9120 Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.1029
> Old Unchaged - 1b4b.9172 Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.0022
> Old Unchaged - 1b4b.917a Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.0022
> Old Unchaged - 1b4b.91a0 Marvell 88SE91xx Adapter - BIOS Version 1.0.0.1029
> 
> In the archive bellow you have the separate modules and the modded bios with all that is up.
> http://we.tl/rbhy7mMxSg
> 
> But I advice to verify the device ids before you do something I don't think your mainboard is similar to mine.


Thank you for sharing. I have a Z68 gen1 Deluxe not listed in my sig. My device Ids are similar to yours. Only thing is I read on Stationdrivers that this guy pacman claims the 2158 rom messed up his system. If it works for you then that's not the case for us all,

Thanks

Edit: I don't have Efi raid support. Possible to turn that on?


----------



## derek4484

Hey guys,

I've been doing a lot of research on these BIOS mods and flashing them to BIOS chips. I have a lot of experience flashing hex files to micro-controllers and PICS. I have the stuff to flash the raw binary to a blank BIOS chip. However, these BIOS files are 8,194KB is size. Even the "new" factory BIOS files downloaded from ASUS are 8,194KB. However, the BIOS chip is only 8,192KB. Therefore when I load the binary file into the chip programming software it gives me a warning that some data is out of memory size. So, apparently the ASUS bios flashing utility doesnt flash the entire binary file to the chip, it must only select certain ranges and flashes those. I dont want to flash the 8,194KB file to the 8,192KB chip, as it will not work.

Does anybody here have any experience manually flashing these chips and know what ranges to exclude, or how to flash these files manually?

I've been looking at this because my ASUS board - P8Z77-V LX - has no way to flash these mods, it doesnt have USB Bios flashback feature. I used FTK.exe to try and flash the .CAP file to the chip but it bricked the current BIOS chip. So, I have ordered a few blank bios chips.

Thanks.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derek4484*
> 
> I've been looking at this because my ASUS board - P8Z77-V LX - has no way to flash these mods, it doesnt have USB Bios flashback feature. I used FTK.exe to try and flash the .CAP file to the chip but it bricked the current BIOS chip.


Did you really flash the BIOS as .CAP file using the Flash Toolkit (FTK)? According to point 5.5 of CodeRush's guide the BIOS has to be named "bios.bin", if you want to flash it by using the Flash Toolkit.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Did you really flash the BIOS as .CAP file using the Flash Toolkit (FTK)? According to point 5.5 of CodeRush's guide the BIOS has to be named "bios.bin", if you want to flash it by using the Flash Toolkit.


I think the CAP file header must also be removed, not only the file renamed .... wrong offset (CAP header) will brick the board ...


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Thank you for sharing. I have a Z68 gen1 Deluxe not listed in my sig. My device Ids are similar to yours. Only thing is I read on Stationdrivers that this guy pacman claims the 2158 rom messed up his system. If it works for you then that's not the case for us all,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I don't have Efi raid support. Possible to turn that on?


Yes all

Yes all work fine, and I just find out my P8Z68-V PRO marvell id is suppose to support raid also 9172, but asus didn't implement this nobody knows why...AND for your DELUXE I think it supports because you have other Marvell® PCIe 9128 controller who knows, but better keep the old ones is very hard to update those as I find out also







and everybody wanrned me







anyway you should ask Fernando for RAID all the way.

Regarding EFI SATA DRIVER RAID I didn`t have in the BIOS but I INSERT it and all fine, after you insert this and flash the bios, put the SATA COFIGURATION TO RAID, then move the right arrow -> many times till you see a new menu in your bios, it does not have a tab to click or move, you just have to press the right arrow till it appears







nice trick ha?







and there you can configure for EFI SataDriver RAID.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Yes all
> 
> Yes all work fine, and I just find out my P8Z68-V PRO marvell id is suppose to support raid also 9172, but asus didn't implement this nobody knows why...AND for your DELUXE I think it supports because you have other Marvell® PCIe 9128 controller who knows, but better keep the old ones is very hard to update those as I find out also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everybody wanrned me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway you should ask Fernando for RAID all the way.
> 
> Regarding EFI SATA DRIVER RAID I didn`t have in the BIOS but I INSERT it and all fine, after you insert this and flash the bios, put the SATA COFIGURATION TO RAID, then move the right arrow -> many times till you see a new menu in your bios, it does not have a tab to click or move, you just have to press the right arrow till it appears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice trick ha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you can configure for EFI SataDriver RAID.


Thanks. Not sure if I want to convery my bios into EFI Raid mode or not. Not sure I follow you though will check out Fernando's blogs for more info.

About the 2158 vga rom. If its working for you then I would say its safe to try updating. Also I do have Marvel raid which I have running and setup.

Thanks.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Thanks. Not sure if I want to convery my bios into EFI Raid mode or not. Not sure I follow you though will check out Fernando's blogs for more info.
> 
> About the 2158 vga rom. If its working for you then I would say its safe to try updating. Also I do have Marvel raid which I have running and setup.
> 
> Thanks.


No no, you don't convert, you just have another extra menu for efi sata driver.
Yep no problem for me here and latest drivers also all fine.
Im glad at least you can use raid on marvell







you should update, but ask Fernando!


----------



## derek4484

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Did you really flash the BIOS as .CAP file using the Flash Toolkit (FTK)? According to point 5.5 of CodeRush's guide the BIOS has to be named "bios.bin", if you want to flash it by using the Flash Toolkit.


Unfortunately, yes I did something to that effect. I was rushing and it had been a long day and I didnt thoroughly read the instructions. I took the entire .CAP file and just renamed it to "backup.bin" and then used the restore.bat command to flash it. Therefore, the fpt.exe program did a FULL_FLASH according to the batch file script. Stoopid me. And yes, it completely bricked it. So, I have ordered some blank BIOS chips in an effort to get something flashed to go back in there and get the mobo working again.


----------



## derek4484

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I think the CAP file header must also be removed, not only the file renamed .... wrong offset (CAP header) will brick the board ...


I believe you are correct. The .CAP file is larger than the entirety of the BIOS chip's capacity. The .CAP file is 8,194 KB and the chip's total capacity is only 8,192 KB. So there is 2KB or 2,048 Bytes extra of information in the .CAP file. How would a person know what header information to strip out?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derek4484*
> 
> I believe you are correct. The .CAP file is larger than the entirety of the BIOS chip's capacity. The .CAP file is 8,194 KB and the chip's total capacity is only 8,192 KB. So there is 2KB or 2,048 Bytes extra of information in the .CAP file. How would a person know what header information to strip out?


I read the guide on that only once, never used those tools personally, but I believe there was a tool in that FTK toolkit (or listed as extra one somewhere in the guide) that was stripping the CAP header from the BIOS file and making it a pure and ready to flash BIN file.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> No no, you don't convert, you just have another extra menu for efi sata driver.
> Yep no problem for me here and latest drivers also all fine.
> Im glad at least you can use raid on marvell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should update, but ask Fernando!


Thanks Catalin,

Have EFI Raid working now and new VGA Rom in there (untested) along with updated Intel Lan Rom. Fernandos guide on Win-Lite helped a lot as well. Love the new Bios menu. Now all thats left is USB Firmware which I haven't updated in a while (2.0 and 3.0). My Marvel rom was the latest already so left that one alone. Not sure what else is left. Even have a custom boot logo and Apple compatibility in there working as well. Updated MEI firmware couple months ago so I think I'm good there. What else is left I wonder...

Thanks.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Thanks Catalin,
> 
> Have EFI Raid working now and new VGA Rom in there (untested) along with updated Intel Lan Rom. Fernandos guide on Win-Lite helped a lot as well. Love the new Bios menu. Now all thats left is USB Firmware which I haven't updated in a while (2.0 and 3.0). My Marvel rom was the latest already so left that one alone. Not sure what else is left. Even have a custom boot logo and Apple compatibility in there working as well. Updated MEI firmware couple months ago so I think I'm good there. What else is left I wonder...
> 
> Thanks.


My modded bios had already all latest ROM MODULES







I hunt like 2 weeks and made that moded, only Marvell im still trying but u have latest already so you are full house now







there is nothing more regarding BIOS to add









Well for VGA if u boot in windows and all fine, should be enough I think, by the way I didn't tested yet in games didn't have time, for the lan the same im connected now from this lan and all fine :d

What is left more are 2-3 firmware that you have to do, but this you can do from windows cmd admin see bellow:

-Asmedia USB 3.0 Firmware 120816 V3 if you have asmedia like me or check for your usb brand
-Intel LAN Firmware NVM Update Utility Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection 1.0, for sure u have this and another realtek I think for your deluxe, the realtek also has a fw update check realtek site in dos sections or smth like this,
-MEI Firmware 8.1.30.1350 - 1.5MB this is the latest that my mb supports, the newest 9.x.x.x not working on z68 as I understand.

and that's it, I can`t think of anything else, this should be COMPLETE.

PS: *and Apple compatibility in there working as well.* What you mean by this, I want to make hackingtosh because my mb works with mac os, so im very interested in this subject!


----------



## Maiky

Nice thread, much thanks to the OP for this info.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> My modded bios had already all latest ROM MODULES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt like 2 weeks and made that moded, only Marvell im still trying but u have latest already so you are full house now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing more regarding BIOS to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well for VGA if u boot in windows and all fine, should be enough I think, by the way I didn't tested yet in games didn't have time, for the lan the same im connected now from this lan and all fine :d
> 
> What is left more are 2-3 firmware that you have to do, but this you can do from windows cmd admin see bellow:
> 
> -Asmedia USB 3.0 Firmware 120816 V3 if you have asmedia like me or check for your usb brand
> -Intel LAN Firmware NVM Update Utility Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection 1.0, for sure u have this and another realtek I think for your deluxe, the realtek also has a fw update check realtek site in dos sections or smth like this,
> -MEI Firmware 8.1.30.1350 - 1.5MB this is the latest that my mb supports, the newest 9.x.x.x not working on z68 as I understand.
> 
> and that's it, I can`t think of anything else, this should be COMPLETE.
> 
> PS: *and Apple compatibility in there working as well.* What you mean by this, I want to make hackingtosh because my mb works with mac os, so im very interested in this subject!


About the VGA I was on 2143 and the latest Intel vga drivers, and could not get the new Virtu MVP to work! Always said invalid hardware! Not sure if thats because of the rom file or possibly has to do with the ACPI tables and Asus not updating the 3603 bios version to be compatible.

As far as USB 3.0 firmware I believe I flashed to the latest version 6 mos ago from station-drivers which is 4.0.20 I think from Renesas. Not sure if I'm running the latest drivers for it though.

Ran the NVM Update 6 mos ago check and on the 8.1.30.1350 I think. Wish I could confirm. Good to know 9.x is no goood!

About Apple compatibility that refers to the Intel Power Management bit unlock in bios so that OSX doesn't crash upon every software update. The only way to unlock that setting is to follow a tedious procedure using Phoenix Tools to decompile the bios and back again. I dual boot Mountain Lion now without having to worry about it crashing and have an easier time installing Lion from a usb key.

thanks.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> About the VGA I was on 2143 and the latest Intel vga drivers, and could not get the new Virtu MVP to work! Always said invalid hardware! Not sure if thats because of the rom file or possibly has to do with the ACPI tables and Asus not updating the 3603 bios version to be compatible.
> 
> As far as USB 3.0 firmware I believe I flashed to the latest version 6 mos ago from station-drivers which is 4.0.20 I think from Renesas. Not sure if I'm running the latest drivers for it though.
> 
> Ran the NVM Update 6 mos ago check and on the 8.1.30.1350 I think. Wish I could confirm. Good to know 9.x is no goood!
> 
> About Apple compatibility that refers to the Intel Power Management bit unlock in bios so that OSX doesn't crash upon every software update. The only way to unlock that setting is to follow a tedious procedure using Phoenix Tools to decompile the bios and back again. I dual boot Mountain Lion now without having to worry about it crashing and have an easier time installing Lion from a usb key.
> 
> thanks.


about virtu I think is license bios related...maybe u can help me also, my next goal is all virtu aplications to work, and hackingtosh, but tomorrow or after tomorrow. If it said invalid hardware, now im sure astrofreak moded bioses was with bug ids, because you put the astrofreak moded bios, that didn't modify the device id also for the marvell modules 1.0.0.1033 HARDWARE/DEVICE IDS, as I understand from other people that know better and as I checkched also, he put 9123 instead of 9120 in the rom files, he had to hex edit them first for the right device id of our bioses not just replace the modules, even that they say are compatible with 9120 9123 and so on, u have to edit first the module in hex edit and than replace it in bios file and flash.

But the vga rom we have is for our PROPER IDS, astrofreak admits is not pro at moding in this check this "I posted this at tweaktown forum as well, with added instructions on how to mod asus bioses with updated oproms, the link is here: forums.tweaktown.com/asus/50034-asus-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-bios-mod-including-how-instructions.html ." and in this he says:

"I started this thread because i couldn't find asus Z68 bios mods with updated lan/vga/extra storage oproms, also i couldn't find clear instructions on what/how to do, so i'm hoping that by posting these stuff - I will help others to start modding asus bioses with latest firmwares."

"I'm a newbie on bioses so I won't be able to help you with YOUR bios, but my how-to should work for ASUS MOTHERBOARDS from P67 chipsets and forward up to Z77 and probably even Z79/X79."

So maybe 2143 module from astrofreak didn't have the device id that is listed in your windows device manager intel vga details hardware id







and now maybe will work, if not is license related for sure, keep me posted about it. With 3603 bios or older version bios virtu was working fine? if yes now we are sure is cos device id related from astrofreak moded bios, if not license...but I read something to extract from Z77 BIOS the license key and hex edit add it to Z68 :d, but I don't know who could do this, maybe Fernando.

*About Apple compatibility that refers to the Intel Power Management bit unlock in bios so that OSX doesn't crash upon every software update. The only way to unlock that setting is to follow a tedious procedure using Phoenix Tools to decompile the bios and back again. I dual boot Mountain Lion now without having to worry about it crashing and have an easier time installing Lion from a usb key.*

So we have already this option in bios to enable it? or do we have to follow the Phoenix procedure? really u installed already mac and nothing to mod on bios? because I read I have to do this things:

-http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429
-For anyone, who is interested in BIOS patching to enable Hackintoshed OS X native SpeedStep implementation in ASUS, MSI, Asrock, Dell and Lenovo BIOSes - here is my automated solution (long link I removed it)
-As always, BSD licensed and available on Github http://click.hardforum.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2FNikolajSchlej%2FPMPatch&id=1&match=1&source=none&destination=none
-PMAPPLE http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/285444-pmpatch-uefi-patching-utility/
http://biosrepo.wordpress.com/
-DSDT http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/278170-dsdt-%E2%80%94-what-is-it-and-how-do-i-get-it/ for sound and lan related
-DSDT SSDT http://rampagedev.wordpress.com/premium-technical-support/
-SLIC http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Modded-P8Z68-V-Pro-needs-Slic-2-1
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/5863-Award-amp-AMI-Bios-mod-requests?p=718994&viewfull=1#post718994
http://rampagedev.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/how-to-create-a-ram-disk-to-use-as-a-scratch-disk/
http://www.tonymacx86.com/mountain-lion-desktop-guides/83723-working-asus-p8z68-v-pro-mountain-lion-10-8-2-intel-hd4000-nvidia-gtx660.html

so the links are with guides that I gahered etc and the PMAPPLE, DSDT, SSDT, SLIC are functions that we have to mod in our bioses, so I need to do this or not anymore if you already have mac os?

Sorry for long post and offtopic


----------



## davidm71

Catalin,

I only pulled a couple roms from astrotweak and I don't think Virtu cares about the Marvel Rom file. Besides that I modded my bios myself mostly. Not in anyway to throw Virtu off but it's not a big concern as I'm not crazy about Virtu anyhow!


----------



## neeral36

I have searched this board from one side to the other and I cannot find the P67A-GD65 BIOS 434 bios with the modified orom for raid 0 trim support; could someone that knows were it is link me to it? I have also been running my board with MEI 8 and a 2600k for months without one issue; appears I am one of the lucky ones based on what has been posted here on the boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added MSI BIOS with TRIM support for RAID
> 
> _-- P67A-C43 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-C45 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-G43 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-G45 BIOS 542
> -- P67A-GD53 BIOS 434
> -- P67A-GD55 BIOS 434
> -- P67A-GD65 BIOS 434
> -- P67A-GD80 BIOS A76
> -- P67S-C43 BIOS 542
> -- Z68A-GD55 (G3) BIOS P77
> -- Z68A-GD65 (G3) BIOS P77
> -- Z68A-GD80 (G3) BIOS J22
> -- Z68MA-ED55 (B3) BIOS B17_


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Catalin,
> 
> I only pulled a couple roms from astrotweak and I don't think Virtu cares about the Marvel Rom file. Besides that I modded my bios myself mostly. Not in anyway to throw Virtu off but it's not a big concern as I'm not crazy about Virtu anyhow!


Yes you pulled but the modules yes are the same but the Hardware Ids might not be the same because difrent mb that needs hex edit with your ids in the module and than replace in your bios wich I think you did not do I mean for hex edit







he had pro u deluxe, so big chance of confusion with the ids, hope u get my point.

I was giving just an example about he might did a mistake to the vga also like he did for marvell









Pls read all my apple posting and inform me if I have to do those, or to forget about it and start install mac os?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> about virtu I think is license bios related...maybe u can help me also...................9120 9123 and so on, u have to edit first the module in hex edit and than replace it in bios file and flash.
> 
> So we have already this option in bios to enable it? or do we have to follow the Phoenix procedure? really u installed already mac and nothing to mod on bios? because I read I have to do this things:
> 
> so the links are with guides that I gahered etc and the PMAPPLE, DSDT, SSDT, SLIC are functions that we have to mod in our bioses, so I need to do this or not anymore if you already have mac os?
> 
> Sorry for long post and offtopic


I found a book on rom file modding last year and learned how to do it changing hardware ids where appropriate. Was called Modding Nijitsu or something like that but I don't remember much of it now though I think my Marvel roms are compatible. Win-lite.de has a lot of them already modded for download. Why Virtu doesn't work anymore I have no idea. Once upon a time it worked in MVP mode given a 30 day trial. I really don't think its the VGA Roms fault though. The Virtu license is hiding somewhere in the ACPI tables I believe. I bet it probably not working because the registry needs to be cleansed of every thing Virtu. Not sure but will try to reinstall it again with 2158 later.

About proper hackintosh bios modding it seems that unlike Gigabyte boards the Asus boards are hardware locked to not allow the Apple Intelpowermanagement driver to load properly. So you need to mod the bios or run a hacked driver which has issues as every software update kills that driver and you get a kernel panic crash. I prefer vanilla installation preferably.

Insanelymac.com has instructions on how to mod the asus bios to unlock that setting using phoenix tools utility app. In anycase over the last couple years I have put together a stable Lion install that has all the right C-states thanks to SSDT files I have meshed together over the last couple years. I know thats kind of off topic but once you get it working its kind of cool. Even modded the bios to load up an apple style boot logo.









If you had the same board as me I would share my bios file and SSDT files and settings but if you need help PM me. I'll try to help if I can but there isnt any SL-C mods needed for OSX. Kind of a taboo topic which I will not talk about. To get OSX working you need a boot loader like Chameleon and a handful of tweaks but there are a few good guides out there for the Asus Z68 series already with SSDTs and DSDTs already available for download...


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Yes you pulled but the modules yes are the same but the Hardware Ids might not be the same because difrent mb that needs hex edit with your ids in the module and than replace in your bios wich I think you did not do I mean for hex edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had pro u deluxe, so big chance of confusion with the ids, hope u get my point.
> 
> I was giving just an example about he might did a mistake to the vga also like he did for marvell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls read all my apple posting and inform me if I have to do those, or to forget about it and start install mac os?


I get what you mean about those device ids. I thought I double checked them but I get your point. Need to try Virtu with your 2158 and see what happens.

About Hackintoshing:

Try following these instructions:
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/278208-unlocking-the-new-asus-3xxx-sandyivy-bridge-bios/

Or download the bios already unlocked from here:
http://biosrepo.wordpress.com/asus/

This guide is very good: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/276238-guide-asus-p8z68-deluxe/

I used that one along with Multibeast from Tonymac to install audio or network lan drivers also.

Wish I could vet the other sites you posted but theres just so much information out there. Good finds though.


----------



## Catalin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Even modded the bios to load up an apple style boot logo.



Ahahahaha that`s uber, definitely ill set it his way also









Yes thanks ill need some help to get the job well done and faster, tomorrow or after tomorrow, I think ill start the mod for mac and ill give you a sign









Ill not download already moded bios, so don't replace others modules I don't want







like those just updated, ill mod myself is better to do it yourself learn all the things









I need mac os because Logic Pro top music production software works only on mac os, and others like Ableton or Reason, but this works on windows too but crash a lot despite de mac os







So ill need full support for audio related in mac os and mod etc.

I gather those links guide in 1-2 weeks, when I was after normal modding, didnt read them just put them in a text for my next goal







so I not forget nothing


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Even modded the bios to load up an apple style boot logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha that`s uber, definitely ill set it his way also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thanks ill need some help to get the job well done and faster, tomorrow or after tomorrow, I think ill start the mod for mac and ill give you a sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill not download already moded bios, so don't replace others modules I don't want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like those just updated, ill mod myself is better to do it yourself learn all the things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need mac os because Logic Pro top music production software works only on mac os, and others like Ableton or Reason, but this works on windows too but crash a lot despite de mac os
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ill need full support for audio related in mac os and mod etc.
> 
> I gather those links guide in 1-2 weeks, when I was after normal modding, didnt read them just put them in a text for my next goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I not forget nothing


So you have chosen the red pill.. Good luck!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

running newest rom and drivers my pc seems to respond much faster and boots faster then befor pretty nice even tho im on a p67 chipset.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> running newest rom and drivers my pc seems to respond much faster and boots faster then befor pretty nice even tho im on a p67 chipset.


In general most of the newer firmwares/ROMs decrease latency between mb components, as the code is being optimized in each newer version, in most cases it can help you gain some performance if you keep your firmware's/ROMs up-to-date. so all it is optimized and cleaner, data travel faster btw components etc because the code is optimized=cleaner and the decrease of the latency


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> About Apple compatibility that refers to the Intel Power Management bit unlock in bios so that OSX doesn't crash upon every software update. The only way to unlock that setting is to follow a tedious procedure using Phoenix Tools to decompile the bios and back again. I dual boot Mountain Lion now without having to worry about it crashing and have an easier time installing Lion from a usb key.
> 
> thanks.


Are you talking about this?

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/285444-pmpatch-uefi-patching-utility/

I don't have MAC so have no idea but I know the above works as I used it to unlock my C states that ASUS blocks for some reason.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are you talking about this?
> 
> http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/285444-pmpatch-uefi-patching-utility/
> 
> I don't have MAC so have no idea but I know the above works as I used it to unlock my C states that ASUS blocks for some reason.


I never used a utility built for that purpose. I don't think it existed couple years ago when I started hackintoshing. . Rather I hacked it myself manually and verified the change in a hex editor. I'm sure the utility you linked to is one way to do it.


----------



## thetruthisalie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetruthisalie*
> 
> I haven't tried the 1908 bios yet. I am currently on the 1805.
> 
> Another issue I have which may be related is that ever since I upgraded to a bios with the 12.5.x orom (maybe even since the 11.5.x) I started getting error warnings by Intel Storage Manager for my two 2Tb Hitachi in raid1.
> 
> I checked drives but ok.
> I did raid verify. Sometimes I get errors which are fixed. These warnings are periodic.
> 
> Now each time I upgraded the bios with different orom I didn't remake the array, so maybe that's a contributing factor.
> 
> I believe with the 11.5.x my optical drives were detected but started giving error when trying to burn. Although that could be due to other things.
> 
> Will start testing methodically when I get a chance.


It turns out that there was nothing wrong with my drives or array or orom or RST.

"Data on one or more volumes is protected from a disk failure"

" That is a normal message, and can be turned off. It basically just says everything is running normally. Right click on the notification icon, and uncheck "Show Storage System Information."


----------



## Nurisha

Hey Guys,

first of all this thread helped me a lot understanding the EFI mechanics! I very much appreciate all of your efforts here! You are awesome!

In the process of switching my system to an EFI based one, I stumbled across a lot of stones and was not able to remove all of them. So I'm asking you now for some advises on what to do, cause I'm at the end of my knowledge!

My System is as follows:

Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V LE
CPU: i72600K
Graphics: Powercolor 7970 3GB

First thing I did was to inject the SataDriver part (with Fernandos awesome instructions here) into the 3903 BIOS file Garikfox patched in the first Post of this Thread. Everything went smooth. My RST Version is now 12.6.0.1867. Thank you very much for your work!!!!!

Unfortunately the P8Z68 BIOS has no built-in function for the RST (as mentioned by ney2x here). I followed his steps regarding the "PCI ROM Priority" and "Option ROM Messages" settings ... but with "PCI ROM Priority" set to "EFI Compatible ROM" the System hangs with a black screen and no "PEEP".
When I leave the "PCI ROM Priority" to "Legacy" and set the "Option ROM Messages" to "Keep Current", the system boots without the "CTRL-I Screen" and I can configure the RST over the UEFI Menu.

So far so good!

Now my actual Problem:
When I stick to the "Legacy ROM" setting, the boot time doesn't really speed up because the legacy BIOS is still checking VGA the old fashioned way (only the "CTRL-I screen" doesn't show up - instead the screen stays black a little longer) ... so in order to use FastBoot (the P8Z68 Boards from Asus have no explicit option to disable CSM - at least the LE Version I have doesn't) I need to set the EFI Compatible ROM setting mentioned before.
So I thought my Graphics Card is not EFI ready and started to search for an EFI Update for that card. But there is none ... never the less I checked my Card with ATIFLASH and got the results you can see in the Picture.



It clearly says "Hybrid Images" and "Image[1] - Type (EFI Image)" and the Image is from 11th January 2013 (Powercolor announced EFI support in 12/2012) ... even the Product Name in the Image hast the addition "UEFI" ... so why do I get a black screen when I switch to the "EFI Compatible ROM" setting? I tried flashing it to the GHz Edition with the official AMD VBIOS ... but that converts the "Hybrid Image" into a pure "Legacy Image" and is messing up the HDMI Port. I surely don't know what to do anymore!

Any advise is greatly appreciated!!!!

Best regards
Vasko


----------



## Catalin

Hi









You writted a lot, didn't finish reading, but far as I read I would tell you have some problem either with RAID ROM module or with the EFI SataDriver module, by the way if you want to use EFI, or UEFI windows, there is a trick, after you replaced/insert the new RAID ROM module and EFI SataDriver module, go in BIOS, set SATA Configuration to RAID, save and reboot. Enter BIOS again, PRESS right arrow -> many times till a new menu hidden will appear, that is related to EFI SataDriver Configuration (this you might not know) and maybe there you will manage to get the problem solved.

IF NOT, for sure problem with Bios, or something wrong in the modules you updated, but first try what I told you


----------



## Nurisha

Thx for the Reply Catalin!

I think I wasn't all that clear but I already managed to configure my RST over the UEFI with the "Arrow Key" Method ... my only Problem is the Black Screen when starting in "EFI Compatible ROM" Mode ... although the Picture of the Graphics Card details states that it is UEFI compatible! ... so it's maybe a general Problem of the P8Z68-V LE Mainboard? Or the graphics card? Or the combination? I don't know ... I hoped someone had a similar problem ...

Best regards

Nurisha


----------



## Catalin

What vga rom you have? did you also updated the vga rom with your recently flash? I tend to this to be the issue.

You tried boot only with discrete card and igpu disable? and reverse discrete disable igpu enabled, and both enabled? who knows.

I have to admit this is kinda weird, try to find thru forum search your board and see topic related.

I still belive is not gfx related but bios related, not settings but roms modules or hole bios.

don't think that this involves if card is uefi or not, actually don't think it matters at all, I have similar board like you P8Z68-V PRO, and no problem with discrete or igpu card till now.

if you have your old original bios, or a saved backup, extract the vga rom, and open in notepad see the version, and do the same for your newest bios you flashed and compare versions, see if is something diffrent.

Try this also: go bios Graphics Configuration, if is set on Auto put on PCIE, and disable igpu, then put IGPU on primary if same black screen.

Than disable all marvell controller and jimcron setings and put PCI express bandwith...(black) to auto, intel pxe rom disabled.

At boot setings, go Full screen logo disabled, wait for f1 enabled, post report put 1s, option rom force bios, check also if the windows drive is first in boot order.

Also try a F5 load defaults save and see if worked.

And that`s it, im out of options also







maybe Fernando has the answer.


----------



## Nurisha

THX for the effort Catalin!

The GHz Edition Flash I tried was just a test ... after the test has failed I reverted back to the original VBIOS so your suggestion unfortunately doesn't find application here









I've tested almost all of your suggestions ... last thing I can do is to remove the PCI-E card and test iGPU only ... that should prove if it's the PCI-E cards fault or not ...

If it is the PCI-E cards fault ... I found a post of a german guy (I'm german too) who explains a way to extract the UEFI Driver from a hybrid VBIOS and inject it into a legacy BIOS so it becomes a hybrid BIOS ... so my original VBIOS is already a hybrid BIOS ... but there is one step in that explanation which says that you have to edit the PCI Header Byte in the legacy BIOS so that the system startup can recognize the UEFI section ... I will try that and post results here

You can find the Post here.

If anyone needs translation ... just ask here

Best regards

Nurisha


----------



## Catalin

yes im not german







but I understand from what you say, anyway I don't know hybrid bios at all, so this is over my head, but I can give you this 2 links with a lot of bios mods, to search for your mobo maybe a good modd or request a new one for you:

http://www.bios-mods.com
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/5863-Award-amp-AMI-Bios-mod-requests

Regarding de PCIe card you don't need to remove it, I already said, go to graphics configuration tab on bios, and select igpu, that is the boot card you will set from this card IGPU system will try to boot & display during post etc







you don't need to remove it from case, but if is easy for you, try and remove it also who knows and the drivers would be a good idea too, but I don't think at that black screen igpu or discrete windows drivers are already loading.

Goodluck further!


----------



## Nurisha

I've tested the iGPU and it works fine in EFI Mode ... so the Graphics card in PCIE seems to be the Problem ... is that worth for an RMA? ... or sell it and buy a different modell ...


----------



## Catalin

uh glad we find the issue







you removed it from case or u just select IGPU to boot?

Not sure now for RMA, try put the card in other slot







and verify, and this way we find out for sure if the card is not working








if issue still persists sell/rma etc







im not expert in graphics, im not gamer, is that a high end card? I see it has 3gb of ram but this is not so relevant, but tbh I never seen this card and I see a lot of rigs on forums







is NVidia? Ati? the number indicates that is a good one, but the brand "PowerColor" seems crap, just my opinion! no harm!


----------



## garikfox

The GPU is fine dont return it, Its a very good one. In fact its the best one AMD makes.

If you have a option to enable Secure boot this will Disable the CSM.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurisha*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> first of all this thread helped me a lot understanding the EFI mechanics! I very much appreciate all of your efforts here! You are awesome!
> 
> In the process of switching my system to an EFI based one, I stumbled across a lot of stones and was not able to remove all of them. So I'm asking you now for some advises on what to do, cause I'm at the end of my knowledge!
> 
> My System is as follows:
> 
> Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V LE
> CPU: i72600K
> Graphics: Powercolor 7970 3GB
> 
> First thing I did was to inject the SataDriver part (with Fernandos awesome instructions here) into the 3903 BIOS file Garikfox patched in the first Post of this Thread. Everything went smooth. My RST Version is now 12.6.0.1867. Thank you very much for your work!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately the P8Z68 BIOS has no built-in function for the RST (as mentioned by ney2x here). I followed his steps regarding the "PCI ROM Priority" and "Option ROM Messages" settings ... but with "PCI ROM Priority" set to "EFI Compatible ROM" the System hangs with a black screen and no "PEEP".
> When I leave the "PCI ROM Priority" to "Legacy" and set the "Option ROM Messages" to "Keep Current", the system boots without the "CTRL-I Screen" and I can configure the RST over the UEFI Menu.
> 
> So far so good!
> 
> Now my actual Problem:
> When I stick to the "Legacy ROM" setting, the boot time doesn't really speed up because the legacy BIOS is still checking VGA the old fashioned way (only the "CTRL-I screen" doesn't show up - instead the screen stays black a little longer) ... so in order to use FastBoot (the P8Z68 Boards from Asus have no explicit option to disable CSM - at least the LE Version I have doesn't) I need to set the EFI Compatible ROM setting mentioned before.
> So I thought my Graphics Card is not EFI ready and started to search for an EFI Update for that card. But there is none ... never the less I checked my Card with ATIFLASH and got the results you can see in the Picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly says "Hybrid Images" and "Image[1] - Type (EFI Image)" and the Image is from 11th January 2013 (Powercolor announced EFI support in 12/2012) ... even the Product Name in the Image hast the addition "UEFI" ... so why do I get a black screen when I switch to the "EFI Compatible ROM" setting? I tried flashing it to the GHz Edition with the official AMD VBIOS ... but that converts the "Hybrid Image" into a pure "Legacy Image" and is messing up the HDMI Port. I surely don't know what to do anymore!
> 
> Any advise is greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> Best regards
> Vasko


I have the same problem with my P8Z68-V Pro and Titan which is UEFI compatible. If I set the BIOS Priority option to EFI compatible, I get a black screen during POST with nothing else happening. The only way to revert this is to manually clear the cmos. With BIOS priority set to Legacy ROM everything works fine. I asked somebody else with the same MB/VGA to test it and they also got the same results.

It's either a bug with the Asus BIOS or the P8Z68 boards do not fully support support UEFI GOP video cards.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah it seems the CSM Module cannot be fully disabled.


----------



## Electrochef

Did you stop updating MSI boards? I haven't kept up with the thread.


----------



## garikfox

Yes, there BIOS's are over 5mb zipped so I cant post them here.

If you need something just PM me your email address and what you want then I'll get that out to you.


----------



## Nurisha

Morning guys,

thank you very much for your replys!!

So the obvious solution would be to test another board? Maybe a Z77? But which manufacturer? And should I stick to 1155 or jump to 2011? Or maybe more important: Which of the 1155 (Z77) Boards have full EFI Support (Disable CSM, UltraFast Boot etc.)?

Best regards

Nurisha

edit: I'll test the ASROCK Z77 Extreme4 ... the features fit my needs and it's affordable ... and the specs state full ultrafast and fast boot functions


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> I have the same problem with my P8Z68-V Pro and Titan which is UEFI compatible. If I set the BIOS Priority option to EFI compatible, I get a black screen during POST with nothing else happening. The only way to revert this is to manually clear the cmos. With BIOS priority set to Legacy ROM everything works fine. I asked somebody else with the same MB/VGA to test it and they also got the same results.
> 
> It's either a bug with the Asus BIOS or the P8Z68 boards do not fully support support UEFI GOP video cards.


I have P8Z68-V PRO non Gen3 and didn't have this problem, I sometimes get that black blank screen tho... but after I make a lot of changes in bios maybe he needs more time to update, but the screen is gone after 1-2 seconds and I get thru booting and enter win







maybe some boards have this bug.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nurisha*
> 
> Morning guys,
> 
> thank you very much for your replys!!
> 
> So the obvious solution would be to test another board? Maybe a Z77? But which manufacturer? And should I stick to 1155 or jump to 2011? Or maybe more important: Which of the 1155 (Z77) Boards have full EFI Support (Disable CSM, UltraFast Boot etc.)?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Nurisha
> 
> edit: I'll test the ASROCK Z77 Extreme4 ... the features fit my needs and it's affordable ... and the specs state full ultrafast and fast boot functions


from Z77 I recommend Asus P8Z77-V cheap and has almoust all or PRO/DELUXE or PREMIUM if you have money, I better use classic ASUS than ASROCK, they maked a lot of improvements lately but not still good enough like Asus.

If you want a better overclock stay to 1155 because the 1115 cpu is more cooler than the rest of the sockets







, but 2011 mainboards provides more ram like 64gb that`s good for ramdrives, and more raid ports, and ofc more expensive, depends on what you use the computer, for 2011 I recommend P9X79 PRO/DELUXE/WS or if you are a gamer Rampage IV Extreme, but lacks at raid ports.


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> I have P8Z68-V PRO non Gen3 and didn't have this problem, I sometimes get that black blank screen tho... but after I make a lot of changes in bios maybe he needs more time to update, but the screen is gone after 1-2 seconds and I get thru booting and enter win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some boards have this bug.


What's your video card? Is it UEFI GOP compatible? Before getting the Titan I had a pair of 6970 and there was no problem setting the bios priority to efi, probably because those cards were using the regular legacy bios anyway.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Nurisha and MaxOC:
AFAIK it isn't enough, when a graphics card or a graphics adapter is presented by the manufacturer as "UEFI compatible".
There is a need for a special GOP UEFI "Driver" for the graphics adapter within the BIOS of the discrete graphics card resp. within the mainboard BIOS, if it is an on-board graphics adapter.

The BIOS of my ASUS P8Z77-V contains at least 3 GOP modules with the following names:

"IntelSaGopDriver" (uncompressed size: 5 KB)
"IntelSnbGopDriver" (uncompressed size: 43 KB) and
"IntellvbGopDriver" (uncompressed size: 43 KB)
Contrary to the BIOS of my ASUS P8Z77-V the BIOS of my my ASUS P8Z68-V doesn't contain any GOP "Driver" module, not even for the Intel HD3000 Graphics Adapter (= iGPU).
So I think, that not only the Intel UEFI RAID "SataDriver", but the Intel iGPU GOP "Driver" has to be added to the BIOS as well, if you want to install Windows 8 in "clean" UEFI mode.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> What's your video card? Is it UEFI GOP compatible? Before getting the Titan I had a pair of 6970 and there was no problem setting the bios priority to efi, probably because those cards were using the regular legacy bios anyway.


Ati Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR3


----------



## MaxOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Ati Radeon HD 5670 1GB DDR3


That's why it works. It doesn't have a EUFI GOP bios.


----------



## Catalin

Yes its a cheap card, Im not gamer







is more than I can need


----------



## Nurisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ Nurisha and MaxOC:
> AFAIK it isn't enough, when a graphics card or a graphics adapter is presented by the manufacturer as "UEFI compatible".
> There is a need for a special GOP UEFI "Driver" for the graphics adapter within the BIOS of the discrete graphics card resp. within the mainboard BIOS, if it is an on-board graphics adapter.


I know that ... watch my DOS Picture I've taken of the information atiflash spits out ... it clearly says "Hybrid Image" and you can see that the second Part of the 128k Image is an EFI Part ... so I think it's not really the VGAs fault ... looks like it's more the Mainboard BIOS that's not fully GOP compatible ... but can't tell for sure though


----------



## derek4484

Hi guys,

I'm back again. I ended up having to buy a new bios chip from an Ebay vendor. I forwarded to him the .CAP file (p8Z77-V LX 1801) from the first page of this thread to flash to the new bios chip. It kind of sucks now, because my ethernet MAC is 00-00-00-00-00-00, and the board serial number and UUID are missing. But at least the computer runs now. But one thing I've noticed is when I go into the BIOS under SATA it won't list any drives. Also, when I press F8 during the ASUS logo, the boot menu comes up and it will not show any CD/DVD drive. When I boot into the BIOS and select boot options, there's no DVD drive listed there either, just the harddrives and the USB stick.

Is this because the Bios contained an experimental OROM?? 12.6.0.xxxx is experimental and hasnt been released by intel officially yet. Or is it because the bios file that I sent to the eBay vendor to flash to the new bios chip wasn't the full bios??

What's contained in the BIOS file I downloaded from the first post here? Does it contain the Descriptor Region, ME region, etc?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derek4484*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm back again. I ended up having to buy a new bios chip from an Ebay vendor. I forwarded to him the .CAP file (p8Z77-V LX 1801) from the first page of this thread to flash to the new bios chip. It kind of sucks now, because my ethernet MAC is 00-00-00-00-00-00, and the board serial number and UUID are missing. But at least the computer runs now. But one thing I've noticed is when I go into the BIOS under SATA it won't list any drives. Also, when I press F8 during the ASUS logo, the boot menu comes up and it will not show any CD/DVD drive. When I boot into the BIOS and select boot options, there's no DVD drive listed there either, just the harddrives and the USB stick.
> 
> Is this because the Bios contained an experimental OROM?? 12.6.0.xxxx is experimental and hasnt been released by intel officially yet. Or is it because the bios file that I sent to the eBay vendor to flash to the new bios chip wasn't the full bios??
> 
> What's contained in the BIOS file I downloaded from the first post here? Does it contain the Descriptor Region, ME region, etc?


You can fix the mac address in windows by changing it in adapter properties i had that happen when i had to order a new bios chip myself.


----------



## Galvin

I upgraded my bios with P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-1908 from the OP.
The last two bios's from asus been pretty buggy. Previous version would reset all options if you hit del key before the bios screen would come up.
That's fixed with the 1908, but now 1908 doesn't let me boot from dvd rom. In the bios it shows boot bypass section. But when I try I just get a blank screen and nothing.
It also doesn't have a cdrom/dvdrom boot order section like the previous bios did. The previous bios would let me boot from cdrom.

Using asus P8Z77-V deluxe
Do I have to switch out of raid mode or something to get this to work?


----------



## mkimbro

Galvin

I'm not sure what kind of problem your having, but I have bios 1908 on my system. I have my Blue-Ray & DVD connected to Marvell SATA with the Marvell OPROM enable, and my SSD's connected to the intel controllers SATA's 6gb and 3 gb. Raid-0 setup on each block.

Does this not work for you?

The problem I'm haveing is with the new intel controller orom and driver working with trim.
I had to revert back to the 12.5.01815 and the drive 12.0.0.1082 to get trim to work again.







Hope this help or makes sense.


----------



## Galvin

I'm not using marvel, I have that disabled. Just using intel sata in raid mode. Have two harddrives in raid1. The system drive is an SSD that's not in a raid. A bootable cdrom just doesn't boot. It just shows a blank screen. If I flash the standard asus bios I go back to version 11.x for the intel orom which I think is well over a year old now.


----------



## mkimbro

Galvin

I'm not sure what the problem might be... But when I updated the bios a few sets back, I had to move my Blue-Ray & DVD to the Marvell SATA connections.

I not an expert, but I think if you are trying to have the DVD and SSD on the same controller, your performance will not be as good, just my lousy two cents...


----------



## Galvin

If that's the case then maybe I should switch to a different brand. Asus bios has been going downhill this year with their last 2 releases. Before that the stuff just worked, and now it doesn't. Which is too bad. Maybe gigabyte will have fewer bios bugs.

Bios bugs like this make me nervous, if I had a bsod on boot i'd be screwed with no way to boot off a cdrom I have no way to fix my system or even install a new copy of windows.


----------



## guido1993

new Intel RST 12.6.0.1033 WHQL:

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4463


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> new Intel RST 12.6.0.1033 WHQL:
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4463


No new rom this time, we already have the latest.
Next release maybe.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> No new rom this time, we already have the latest.
> Next release maybe.


Yep, just drivers so far


----------



## Galvin

Flashed back to original 1908 from asus. Can boot off the cdrom, but the cdrom won't work if you make it part of a boot order.
For example make DVD, then HD. If there is no dvd in the drive the system won't boot from the HD. Only way is to make the HD the boot drive. And if you want to boot off the cdrom you either make it the first one in the order, or boot directly off it from the bios.
But least with this bios it gives you a dvdrom boot order option where the modified one did not.

intel orom in 1908 is 11.0.0.1334.


----------



## jsterling

If you installed your OS in UEFI mode then you have to have the Windows Boot Manager as the first in your boot order. This has been the norm for quite some time.

I to have the issue with the DVD drive using this modified bios and am not sure what the issue is but if you use a UEFI boot capable disc such as a windows 8 or windows 7 install disk the boot will work as long as you F8 during boot and select the drive.


----------



## Tonysoprano

ASRock ftw!!!


----------



## Tonysoprano

Oh and i'm not biased

whats best to flash the bios with, inbuilt took or DOS?


----------



## garikfox

Either way is good


----------



## Galvin

I don't remember this being the case before these new bios versions. I have cdrom/dvd as the first drive, and it would skip it if there was no disk and boot off the HD. Maybe that was the case I don't know. Its been around a year.


----------



## wuwito

Somebody suggested using the marvell controller for your non raid drives. I havent been able to test if it works but i have the same problem as you.
I just reinstalled windows from USB

I have an p8z77-v deluxe in raid0 ssds , 1 storage drive and 1 optical drive.

Would there be any benefit at all from putting my storage & optical drive on the marvell controller instead of the intel one?


----------



## pal

Hi!
I wanna ask what change if i update the raid rom?
I am using raid0 (2x 1tb and 2x 0.5tb).
I have Asus P8Z68 Deluxe B3 (non gen3) and 3603 bios.
Intel Rapid Storage is v 10.6.0.1002

I do not really want do delete arrays becouse i do not know where to put all this files i have.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pal*
> 
> Hi!
> I wanna ask what change if i update the raid rom?
> I am using raid0 (2x 1tb and 2x 0.5tb).
> I have Asus P8Z68 Deluxe B3 (non gen3) and 3603 bios.
> Intel Rapid Storage is v 10.6.0.1002
> 
> I do not really want do delete arrays becouse i do not know where to put all this files i have.


I don't have a solution for you, but I am just pointing out that if you don't have a backup of all those files on all those raid 0 drives, those files are really at risk to be lost very soon!


----------



## pal

yes I heard about RAID 0 and lossing data and I am not trully sure. Wel, of coirse it might happen but most people saiad this is not really true.
It might happen to anyone if the disk failed.
Now it is almost 2 years (2m less) when i setup this RAID 0 and PC is running 24/7. Anyway, maybe it is time to consider to make a backup-drive...


----------



## Catalin

I had a corsair 60gb not in raid and normal use, not nonstop, and failed after only 9 months, I was also saying at least 2 years I will not have problems no backup needed so I loose all







...I think you are lucky with 2 years and also nonstop in raid







do urgent backup!


----------



## garikfox

Update: I'm attempting to re-set up a permanent FTP server, Can someone please see if they can access it and download the bios listed and please report if it works and what speeds it was downloading at.

ftp://thoosa.no-ip.org/


----------



## Catalin

not working I get this page cant pe displayed


----------



## garikfox

Ok, thanks, ill get it working soon, I can easily see its working on my side of the router but not outside.

You guys are going to love this new FTP









Its the Buffalo WZR-600DHP built in ProFTPD which is linked to the router USB storage device 750gb WD MyPassport


----------



## Catalin

nice!


----------



## garikfox

Update: New FTP server is online !, I will be adding back MSI and GIGABYTE BIOS's in the near future


----------



## Catalin

yep working


----------



## garikfox

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added MSI, GIGABYTE Z77 BIOS's


----------



## SoLoMoNBURR

*garikfox*
I've got ASRock P67 Extreme 4 with Core i5 2500K, so your modified BIOS is not OK with me, as 3.10 is strictly recommended for Ivy Bridge only. Modified BIOS 1.8/2.0/2.1 is needed (1.9 goes with OROM 10.6). I know that I am to modify my BIOS myself, but, frankly, I am not ready for such responsibility. Cannot you mod one of these BIOSes for me?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

great work i love the new orom got a nice boost with my ssd but dynamic storage accelerator wont stay enabled might not work on my p67 im not really sure i just now the new orom and driver cut down my boot time.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

*SoLoMoNBURR*: Added


----------



## Fernando 1

@ garikfox and the visitors of this thread:

When I started the English language "BIOS Modding" threads within the German Win-Lite Forum, I didn't expect, that they would get much more visitors than the German thread with the similar topic.
That is why I decided to start a brandnew and completly English language Forum named "Fernando's Win-RAID Forum" with the main topics "AHCI/RAID drivers" and "BIOS Modding". You can find this new Forum inclusive all my BIOS modding guides and my collection of the actual AHCI/RAID ROM modules here: http://www.win-raid.com/
As a consequence I have stopped the support and the update of the English language "BIOS Modding" threads at German Win-Lite. Nevertheless the threads are still readable for a while.

Kind regards
Fernando


----------



## garikfox

Ok, great thanks ill change the link to that new one in my first post


----------



## SoLoMoNBURR

*garikfox*
My God! I have not believed my eyes!







Thank you so much for your immediate and generous response!







I will try it and notify you, if all goes well, one of these days.









P.S. By the way, there is a recommendation at the top:
_ASUS Z77 users will have to use the USB BIOS Flashback feature to flash a mod BIOS_
And what about the ASROck P67 MOBOs, what is the right procedure with them?


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome









Yeah thats just for ASUS boards, your fine


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added MSI P67/Z68 BIOS's


----------



## wuwito

Is there any fix yet for missing optical drive when set to RAID?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuwito*
> 
> Is there any fix yet for missing optical drive when set to RAID?


Are you missing your optical drive resp. are you not able to use it?
If you are just missing some SATA devices within the BIOS, but have access to them, what is your problem?


----------



## chapa

*garikfox* Thanks for modded BIOS.

Need I reinstall Windows after update BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## chapa

Quote:


> To get full support from the new OROM it's a good idea to redo the array and re-install Windows after you have flashed the updated BIOS.


Need I reinstall Windows every time after new update BIOS?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chapa*
> 
> Need I reinstall Windows every time after new update BIOS?


Nope, not necessary. It's just adviced


----------



## guido1993

@garikfox

I just tried updating your latest P8P67 Deluxe BIOS (3602) on my B3 board but the flash tool reports "it's not a UEFI bios file". Would you mind re-building it?








Thanks in advance


----------



## wuwito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Are you missing your optical drive resp. are you not able to use it?
> If you are just missing some SATA devices within the BIOS, but have access to them, what is your problem?


im not able to use it in bios/boot up. so i cant install windows from DVD. Windows does detect it and i can use it in windows. I never had the problem in previous versions.

i have my raid0 ssds connected to my intel 6gbs satas and storage/optical connected to the 3 gb/s. and marvell 6gb/s disabled.


----------



## garikfox

*guido1993*: It usually says that when the USB pen drive isnt formatting with FAT32


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuwito*
> 
> im not able to use it in bios/boot up. so i cant install windows from DVD.


Why don't you install the OS from an USB flash drive? That will be even faster!
Did you install the currently running OS in EFI mode?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *guido1993*: It usually says that when the USB pen drive isnt formatting with FAT32


Tbh in the 40 times I have updated I have never used any USB key









I always dragged the file on the main OS drive (but any other wasn't working either, this time) and started the process from there. This time it just doesn't work :/ I'll try with a FAT32 key, hope that's the issue then


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Hi garikfox, can you mod the latest Asrock Z68M-ITX/HT bios? Thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

*HydrasunGQ*: Added


----------



## knight401

Hello,garikfox
Sorry for my poor English first
I saw asus P8Z68-V LE new bios 4002 on offical site
Would you mod this one,please
and thanks


----------



## wuwito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Why don't you install the OS from an USB flash drive? That will be even faster!
> Did you install the currently running OS in EFI mode?


Yes i installed it from USB as workaround, but i did not have this problem with previous versions of orom. I tried the bios from asus site and there it worked perfectly with that one. So there must be something different with this version of raidrom


----------



## garikfox

*knight401*: Added


----------



## jsterling

Why are we continuing to beat around the bush on this optical drive issue? Although I can work around it I'm curious as to why it continues to be ignored...

I appreciate the updated BIOS files by Garikfox and Fernando's contributions Why are we ignoring it or passing it off to a workaround? Is it possible to try and figure this out? I've tried the default (works) a modified on my own (does not work) and this bios on a 1908 p8z77 (does not work) bios so obviously we are missing something.

Although I have tried to narrow this issue down I have been unsuccessful. Maybe us ASUS owners can try to narrow it down?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *guido1993*: It usually says that when the USB pen drive isnt formatting with FAT32


All I can say is that I was sceptical about that working, but it made the trick








Thanks Garik!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome









*jsterling*: The stock original BIOS (1805) of my friends P8Z77-V Pro did the same thing when I enabled RAID and did a UEFI install of Win8, So it does do it with some stock/original BIOS's also.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsterling*
> 
> Why are we continuing to beat around the bush on this optical drive issue? Although I can work around it I'm curious as to why it continues to be ignored...
> 
> I appreciate the updated BIOS files by Garikfox and Fernando's contributions Why are we ignoring it or passing it off to a workaround? Is it possible to try and figure this out? I've tried the default (works) a modified on my own (does not work) and this bios on a 1908 p8z77 (does not work) bios so obviously we are missing something.
> 
> Although I have tried to narrow this issue down I have been unsuccessful. Maybe us ASUS owners can try to narrow it down?


They've changed something, that's obvious. Previously if you had CSM enabled, you did not see the EFI OROM option - but now, you cannot get rid off it. It's there even if you load up CSM enabled and have everything in Legacy. It's odd that it can see the HDDs but not the CD drive in BIOS though, maybe that'll be "fixed".


----------



## saura

Hi,

Has the Z68 extreme4 BIOS been updated ? Seems like checksums are different


----------



## xotox

Hello,
Thanx for all the good work!
Is it possible to ad bios with orom for Asrock H77M mainboard?

Thanx!!!


----------



## garikfox

*saura*: I would hope they would be different the OROM was replaced so it would end up being different checksums.


----------



## garikfox

*xotox*: Added









_FYI: It wouldnt let me replace the EFI SataDriver Module just the Legacy OROM, So youll have to boot/install windows in Legacy mode._


----------



## saura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *saura*: I would hope they would be different the OROM was replaced so it would end up being different checksums.


Cool.... I should really upgrade then but this will destroy the array right ?

I guess the solution is to restore from a Trueimage backup


----------



## garikfox

No it wont destroy the array, But If I was you I would delete the array update the BIOS then redo the array then re-install windows.

Reason being is so the new (array) code gets put on the drives from the new RAID OROM etc.

I't might not matter at all but what if it does ?


----------



## saura

*@garikfox* Hmmmmm can't really invest the time to do a fresh re-install.

However wouldn't it make better sense to destroy the RAID, flash the BIOS, create the array and finally write the backup image.

That way the new O-ROM will most certainly be instrumental in writing the blocks.

BTW What's new with 12.6 ? Will I need new IRST drivers ? Hmmmm will have to make 2 backups then - one with old drivers and one with new ones









I'm fast coming to the conclusion that a fresh install may be the best option


----------



## wuwito

If you have windows you could just create a system image, remake your array and then with windows repair restore the image.


----------



## garikfox

_"I'm fast coming to the conclusion that a fresh install may be the best option"_

Yeah, Install windows with the pre-install 12.6.0.1033 then once windows is all updated and chipset drivers are installed etc, Then install the12.6.0.1033 RST package.


----------



## mudvari

Please include ASRock Z77E-ITX as well! I've included a original latest BIOS if that helps

Thx.....!

Instant Flash Link

Windows Version


----------



## garikfox

*mudvari*: Added


----------



## mudvari

Thx mate!!


----------



## wuwito

so could anyone answer if i would benefit at all from connecting storage drive & optical to marvell controller instead of all to the intel one?


----------



## garikfox

Usually when Intel RAID is set in BIOS you should disable any third party storage controllers.

You shouldnt use optical drives on third party storage controllers, Even though it may work they say not too.


----------



## sighrus

Just joined to say thanks for the updated raid rom on my Asrock Z68m-ITX-HT mobo. Trim now works great on my raid 0 system drive and my boot speeds have improved considerably. I was wondering if I could request an updated raid rom with the Beta bios that is available for this mobo?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/beta.asp?Model=Z68M-ITX/HT

thanks.


----------



## RedRumy3

If you have a chance can mod this Gigabyte Bios for me?

Would really appreciate it

OROM is currently 10.6 with F7 and I thought my TRIM was working all this time and it seems since I use raid for my programs and 1 ssd for windows trim is not working.

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68xp-ud3p_f7.exe


----------



## garikfox

*RedRumy3*: The older GIGABYTE Z68 BIOS's are not Aptio BIOS's so I cant mod them thats why I didnt add them to my FTP.

It is possible to mod them but its to risky using CBROM since theres sensitive modules that can get messed up.

I'm pretty sure the UEFI U1G BIOS will mod fine, Let me know if you want that one


----------



## RedRumy3

Aww I was wondering why I didn't see any z68 for gigabyte. If you are willing to do UEFI U1G BIOS I will try that. Appreciate the help 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *RedRumy3*: The older GIGABYTE Z68 BIOS's are not Aptio BIOS's so I cant mod them thats why I didnt add them to my FTP.
> 
> It is possible to mod them but its to risky using CBROM since theres sensitive modules that can get messed up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the UEFI U1G BIOS will mod fine, Let me know if you want that one


----------



## garikfox

*sighrus*: Added


----------



## sighrus

Thanks!, appreciate the quick reply and will test it out and report back.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome









Interestingly with that new BETA BIOS they added the SataDriver module to it. I replaced that aswell. First time I've seen it added to a ASRock Z68 board.

Now you can do a UEFI RAID install if you want too.


----------



## garikfox

*RedRumy3*: Added









_FYI: It wouldnt let me replace the EFI SataDriver Module just the Legacy OROM, So youll have to boot/install windows in Legacy mode._


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sighrus*
> 
> Just joined to say thanks for the updated raid rom on my Asrock Z68m-ITX-HT mobo. Trim now works great on my raid 0 system drive and my boot speeds have improved considerably. I was wondering if I could request an updated raid rom with the Beta bios that is available for this mobo?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/beta.asp?Model=Z68M-ITX/HT
> 
> thanks.


sighrus, let me know how that beta works out for you. Also, what exactly was changed/improved/fixed on this beta bios?


----------



## tylerc

Can you add a BIOS for the ASUS Z9PA-U8?


----------



## garikfox

Thats LGA 2011 I normally dont do those but I can, Which RAID OROM did you want i think the latest is 3.6.0.1023, Did you want that one ?


----------



## xotox

Thanx!


----------



## Zeronines

Hi,
Can you add Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 beta bios L2.31A.
link~
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme4%20Gen3/?cat=Beta

Thank you


----------



## Ganzir

I have a Question:

Could someone explain the difference between iRST and RST? Those options I can select in my BIOS (I am running an X79-UD5 from Gigabyte (latest beta bios).

I chose iRST since it let me install Windows without needing a driver (this press F6 during install thingy).

I placed my SSDs (Corsair Neutron GTX) into a RAID 0 Array in the Raid Menu (Ctrl+i during startup)

I installed Windows on this array, with the newest drivers availabe.

How can i test if TRIM is actually working?


----------



## sighrus

I'm not sure how to load the EFI OROM (clean EFI install?) With my current EFI install and the beta bios it is almost instantaneous to the start screen, see above screenshot. Very odd.

The Beta ROM seems to include some overclock tweaks. I am not overclocking so I really couldn't tell you too much about them. I am 100% stable so you should try it out. There are also some options for Fast and Ultra fast boot.. My system seems a whole lot speedier with this BIOS. Although, on doing some benchmarks on my RAID 0 system drive, my read speeds have dropped from 950 to around 600 MB, read speeds have remained the same.

The other screenshot is the RST Legacy Boot showing the proper drivers loaded.

Thanks again for the BIOS updates,helps keep this board relevant for a while...


----------



## garikfox

*Ganzir*: You mean RST or RSTe ?

RSTe is simply a more enterprise orientated RAID set up basically it under goes far more extensive testing since its in an enterprise environment. RST is more performance based rather than ultimate reliability. X79 is essentially a enterprise platform thats been adapted to desktop use hence why its the only desktop platform that can also use RSTe.


----------



## garikfox

*Zeronines*: Added


----------



## garikfox

*sighrus*: You mean write speeds have dropped ? Yeah you need to enable write caching.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Ganzir*: You mean RST or RSTe ?
> 
> RSTe is simply a more enterprise orientated RAID set up basically it under goes far more extensive testing since its in an enterprise environment. RST is more performance based rather than ultimate reliability. X79 is essentially a enterprise platform thats been adapted to desktop use hence why its the only desktop platform that can also use RSTe.


I think he really meant iRST vs. RST. iRST is usually Rapid START Technology while RST is Rapid STORAGE Technology.


----------



## garikfox

Oh ok oops, lol, Yeah I know nothing about that one


----------



## Zeronines

Thank you


----------



## sighrus

Write cache is enabled. Iv'e been trying to figure this out. I am concerned it might be the RST drivers, but I'm not willing to give up Trim at this point.


----------



## garikfox

*Zeronines*: Your welcome









*sighrus*: Hmm...weird, I'm stumped


----------



## knight401

HI,garikfox
I have flashed P8z68-v LE 4002 mod bios already
It work fine and GREAT!!
Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Awesome, Your welcome


----------



## Ganzir

Hello, here is a picture of the option in question:



As you can see, one may choose between iRST and RSTe, I installed Windows with iRST. Does this matter in regard to TRIM support?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> Hello, here is a picture of the option in question:
> 
> As you can see, one may choose between iRST and RSTe, I installed Windows with iRST. Does this matter in regard to TRIM support?


If you choose "IRST", you will get TRIM in RAID0 support automaticly.
Unfortunately the picture is somehow upside down.


----------



## Ganzir

OK thx a lot for clarification,

yes the picture is upside down, I was kind of in a hurry while posting and didn't check before uploading.

So TRIM is working automatically...

... here are my results of AS SSD Mark



These results are optained using 4 Corsair Neutron GTX in Raid 0.

Those are connected to 4 SATA II ports (because I have no controller providing 4 SATA 6 Gbit/s Ports).

My question is:

Are those normal results?

If I am not completly mistaken, the theoretical maximum throughput of a SATA II Port is 2.4 Gbit/s (300 MB/s).

Those values times 4 (since there are 4 drives in RAID 0) result in 1200MB/s, however as you can see only about 800 MB/s are obtained - is that normal?


----------



## garikfox

Youd get better results with using just 2x on the SATAIII interface


----------



## saura

Yeah.... he'll get 900+ read for sure but poorer writes with just 2 drives.

The only way to top it is a Z87 or a nice expensive pci-e 8x RAID card









EDIT: ps Those writes are


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> OK thx a lot for clarification,
> 
> yes the picture is upside down, I was kind of in a hurry while posting and didn't check before uploading.
> 
> So TRIM is working automatically...
> 
> ... here are my results of AS SSD Mark
> 
> 
> 
> These results are optained using 4 Corsair Neutron GTX in Raid 0.
> 
> Those are connected to 4 SATA II ports (because I have no controller providing 4 SATA 6 Gbit/s Ports).
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Are those normal results?
> 
> If I am not completly mistaken, the theoretical maximum throughput of a SATA II Port is 2.4 Gbit/s (300 MB/s).
> 
> Those values times 4 (since there are 4 drives in RAID 0) result in 1200MB/s, however as you can see only about 800 MB/s are obtained - is that normal?


These are normal results; my 4x Force GT 120GB on sata-2 raid0 scores 1716.
If you disable c-states in bios, you get a much better 4K write score.

cheers,
Jerome.


----------



## Ganzir

Thanks,

one more question, if I could organize a 4 Port Sata 6Gbit/s Controller (via Slot-Card or by chaning the Motherboard to a ASRock Extreme 11 - since I know of no other Board providing 4 or more such ports, that can act in union), by how much would those speeds increase? (just a rough estimation)

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saura*
> Yeah.... he'll get 900+ read for sure but poorer writes with just 2 drives.


That's what I feared.


----------



## Catalin

No raid ssd max speed is around 550 MB on sata3 port from the 768 that the port will allow.
No raid ssd max speed is around 300 MB on sata2 port, you limit your ssd because of the max port of 300 MB.

Ssd normal speed is around 500-550 MB
Sata 3 port or 6GB port is max 768MB







so i dont know if in raid 0 they will join and be 1536 MB because the ports dont let u go higher than 768, but maybe im wrong.
Sata 2 port or 3GB port is max 300MB i dont know how u get 800mb, u should get max 600mb not even, i think in sata 2 port max ive seen is 540-550 mb









It is adviced for max performance to use on sata3 6GB the Ssd or the raid of ssd and on sata2 3gb use for hdds or raid of hdds, hdd even if is sata 6gb will not go more than 200mb







and all to be the intel ports.

Also check this, a good ideea is use RAM for cache RamDisk:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twotenths*
> 
> I would not bother to Raid0 your SSD's when you get them. You will actually slow them down in capability. They already run @ 500MB/s and you could have two of them using that speed whereas if you raid them you can only achieve 768MB/s because that is as fast as a Sata3 6Gb/s can handle. Put your different OS's one on each. It will be just as fast but be 2 separate drives. I don't think the rest of the hardware can realistically handle anything faster so you won't see very much gain in Raid0. If you are using HDD's in the loop they will be your bottleneck when you transfer files from drive to drive. That is why you cache them with RAM. If you transfer files from SSD to SSD with no cache then you will notice a much greater gain being able to read from one and write to the other @ 500MB/s. It will greatly improve your drive to drive speeds.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saura*
> 
> Yeah.... he'll get 900+ read for sure but poorer writes with just 2 drives.
> 
> The only way to top it is a Z87 or a nice expensive pci-e 8x RAID card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ps Those writes are


Can you be more specific about Z87 or give me a link, its a new mainboard?

LE: im reading already about it


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> These are normal results; my 4x Force GT 120GB on sata-2 raid0 scores 1716.
> If you disable c-states in bios, you get a much better 4K write score.
> 
> cheers,
> Jerome.


C-states you mean the CPU C1E / CPU C3 Report / CPU C6 Report? or other CPU options? im intrested because i use mac os and i have at boot time some options with C-States, i want to understand exactly. thx!


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> one more question, if I could organize a 4 Port Sata 6Gbit/s Controller (via Slot-Card or by chaning the Motherboard to a ASRock Extreme 11 - since I know of no other Board providing 4 or more such ports, that can act in union), by how much would those speeds increase? (just a rough estimation)
> 
> EDIT:
> That's what I feared.


Maybe this motherboards will do the trick:

ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS Dual LGA 2011 Intel C602 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 SSI EEB Intel Motherboard

Storage Devices
SATA 3Gb/s
8
SATA 6Gb/s
6 x SATA 6Gb/s
SATA RAID
Intel C602 chipset :
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), blue
8 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), black
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
Marvell PCIe 9230 controller :
4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray
Support Raid 0, 1, 10

P8Z77-V PREMIUM soket 1155:

Intel® Z77 chipset :
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray
3 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), blue
1 x mini-SATA 3Gb/s port(s) with onboard 32GB SSD, black
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
Supports Intel® Smart Response Technology, Intel® Rapid Start Technology, Intel® Smart Connect Technology *3
Marvell® PCIe 9230 controller :
4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), navy blue
Support Raid 0, 1, 10
ASMedia® PCIe SATA controller : *4
2 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), red

P9X79-E WS socket 2011 1 cpu:

Intel® X79 chipset :
2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), white
4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), blue
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
Marvell® PCIe 9230 controller :
4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), white
Support Raid 0, 1, 10
ASMedia® PCIe SATA controller :
2 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), red

The Marvell 9230 is a good controller, the best from all Marvells controllers around the market, most of them are crap, but this one you can run raid sata 3









Now depending on your budget u can choose, i recommend 2011 socket because they have 64 gb ram besides the 32gb max of 1155 socket, but they need dual or 2011 single cpu wich is more expensive.

A good raid card is very expensive from 400$+ so with this money you can easy buy a brand new top motherboard that has more than enough







plus the extra functions.

Also the ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS has more ram to provide:

8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR3 2133(O.C.)/2000(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 MHz ECC, Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Quad Channel Memory Architecture
** For Registered Memory, Max. 256GB DDR3 1600/1333/1066/800 MHz*

But u cant find to buy at the momment the registered, only the EVGA motherboard can afford a 192 gb of ram but less sata ports.


----------



## garikfox

Just wait for Z87, in a few weeks you can get 6x Intel SATAIII ports


----------



## Catalin

garikfox!!!

I was waiting for a new mb from asus to come, a best one, is this the one? or do you know about any other from asus that will come this year, im intrested for the sata3 ports with only intel and with more of 64 gb of ram as i want to run mac os and win from 2 ram drives, and i need like 96 or 128 gb of ram, do you know anything? i look now to read about the z87 maybe this is the one i am expecting


----------



## garikfox

Yeah the Z87's are good theyll have 6x Intel SATAIII ports so thats a good plus









I think the new Gryphon is cool its a mATX sabertooth hehhee really neat

I wont be going Z87 or LGA 1150 any time soon, But if I were Id probably get the new MSI or a Z87 Sabertooth


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah the Z87's are good theyll have 6x Intel SATAIII ports so thats a good plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new Gryphon is cool its a mATX sabertooth hehhee really neat
> 
> I wont be going Z87 or LGA 1150 any time soon, But if I were Id probably get the new MSI or a Z87 Sabertooth


Hey thx for the info do you have some links about Gryphon from what brand it is? and also from the other mb you said.

LE: I read about them now extreme 10 sata3 ports







pff but i dont find about ram max nothing, do you know if they support 4 x 16 sticks like 64? i dont think maybe same 64 max gb :|

pff they have only 4 dim slots, worst i think 32 max gb :| but maybe the WS will have more will see

MSI support 64 gb with 4 dim slots, so new 16 gb sticks will be on the market


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> C-states you mean the CPU C1E / CPU C3 Report / CPU C6 Report? or other CPU options? im intrested because i use mac os and i have at boot time some options with C-States, i want to understand exactly. thx!


yes; those


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> yes; those


Doesn`t affect CPU performance? what will change if i disable them? in defaults, they are set to Auto, but i always set them to enable, so what i loose and win if i disable them, or i could let them in Auto?


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> garikfox!!!
> 
> I was waiting for a new mb from asus to come, a best one, is this the one? or do you know about any other from asus that will come this year, im intrested for the sata3 ports with only intel and with more of 64 gb of ram as i want to run mac os and win from 2 ram drives, and i need like 96 or 128 gb of ram, do you know anything? i look now to read about the z87 maybe this is the one i am expecting


Maximus VI Extreme!
http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/34836/groot-aantal-z87-moederborden-van-asus-op-de-foto-gezet


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Doesn`t affect CPU performance? what will change if i disable them? in defaults, they are set to Auto, but i always set them to enable, so what i loose and win if i disable them, or i could let them in Auto?


Cost are more power usage.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Maximus VI Extreme!
> http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/34836/groot-aantal-z87-moederborden-van-asus-op-de-foto-gezet


Yep thx! i saw and read all about it till now, im curios to find out if they support 32 or 64 max ram, the msi support 64 so i think they will support also


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Cost are more power usage.


Aaaa power i have a lot







thx for the tip!


----------



## Ganzir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> P9X79-E WS socket 2011 1 cpu:
> 
> Intel® X79 chipset :
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), white
> 4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), blue
> Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
> Marvell® PCIe 9230 controller :
> 4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), white
> Support Raid 0, 1, 10
> ASMedia® PCIe SATA controller :
> 2 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), red
> 
> The Marvell 9230 is a good controller, the best from all Marvells controllers around the market, most of them are crap, but this one you can run raid sata 3 smile.gif
> 
> Now depending on your budget u can choose, i recommend 2011 socket because they have 64 gb ram besides the 32gb max of 1155 socket, but they need dual or 2011 single cpu wich is more expensive.


I agree with you here:

My actual setup is a Gigabyte X79-UD5 with 64GB of RAM, so the 1155 is not an option, since I'd have to throw away half of my ram modules (or sell them)

The Dual-Xeon Thingy sounds like fun, but right now I do not want to spend 3400EUR on CPUs, since I do not run that many scenarios profiting from multi-threading, I think my 3930k is overkill enough right now. That leaves me with the P9X79-E WS as a viable option. The only thing I am sceptical about is, that it is an ASUS Board and with those boards I had only bad luck.

My first ASUS Board was a K7M for Slot A (those were the days), one day it died for no apparent reason.

My second ASUS Board was a Striker Extreme and when turning it on, somthing smelled burned, after disabssembling everything, there was a scorchmark next to the CPU Socket, no idea where that came from. ASUS rejected sending me a replacement, claiming I damaged the board, which I did not.

My third ASUS Board was a P8P67, on this some of the USB-Ports malfunctioned and caused BSODs every once in a while.

Beside those all my builds were upon EPOX or Gigabyte Boards, which made no problems whatsoever. So may be it was just bad luck on my part, but I think you now know, why I am skeptical about switching from Gigabyte to ASUS.

Anyway thanks for the advice.


----------



## Catalin

The P9X79-E WS that i see on newegg is around 500$ and one openbox at 400$ good price besides the 1155 p8z77-v premium, the new z87 1150 (new cpu socket) see link bellow, that will come out in a few weeks, offers from the low end 6 x sata3 port to high end like maximus extreme VI to 10 x sata3 ports







and also 64gb of ram 4 dim so 4 x 16 sticks, is the best i can imagine, and prices will be from 200-300$

http://techreport.com/review/24818/asus-shows-off-z87-based-haswell-motherboards

Also Asrock Extreme 11 is a good options, but the real deal is the SAS







and the price is a bit high 600$+

So go for the P9X79-E WS if u can`t wait anymore and dont change socket, or wait 2-3 weeks and go all in for the z87







(that`s what ill do)

Well i recommend Asus besides all mainboards







I had also Gigabyte ones, Asrock come hard from behind but is not yet the real deal, i like also the bios from Asus, and i had no problems with it, and i dont think you will have problem with a WS=Workstation is designed to be stable/safe/secure/optimal performance on nonstop usage almoust a server


----------



## Ganzir

I checked the manual of the WS-Board, as it turns out, the PCIe slot are only version 2.0 and what is really bad, if running CF or SLi they are connected with 8 Lanes only.

Since I am running MGPU that is a no go.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> I checked the manual of the WS-Board, as it turns out, the PCIe slot are only version 2.0 and what is really bad, if running CF or SLi they are connected with 8 Lanes only.
> 
> Since I am running MGPU that is a no go.


i dont know this exactly but the specs show 3.0:

Expansion Slots
4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x16/x16 or x16/x16/x16/x16, blue) *
3 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x8 mode, black) *
* This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC. Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant devices. Please refer to www.asus.com for updated details.

Than wait for z87







did you check that link?


----------



## Ganzir

Here is the link to the manual, you may want to look at the schematic on page 35 (2-7), that says otherwise.

Regarding Z87, it has the same problem, only one nativ PCIe x16 Lane and only 4 RAM Slots. I cannot find any modules that have 16GB per Module (except reg ECC variant). In any case I would have to sell my RAMs to get new ones (my current modules are 8GB each) and switch the processor and since I am watercooling that would mean a new CPU-Cooler, all that sounds like to much trouble, just to get those SSDs on faster ports. And we do not know, how the Haswell will perform, when compared to Sandy-Bridge-E.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> Here is the link to the manual, you may want to look at the schematic on page 35 (2-7), that says otherwise.
> 
> Regarding Z87, it has the same problem, only one nativ PCIe x16 Lane and only 4 RAM Slots. I cannot find any modules that have 16GB per Module (except reg ECC variant). In any case I would have to sell my RAMs to get new ones (my current modules are 8GB each) and switch the processor and since I am watercooling that would mean a new CPU-Cooler, all that sounds like to much trouble, just to get those SSDs on faster ports. And we do not know, how the Haswell will perform, when compared to Sandy-Bridge-E.


than the first one: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS/#specifications and you have 2011 cpu and i think it works with only 1 cpu also







but i think at video is same x8 lanes


----------



## Ganzir

Thank you very much for your continued advice, sadly this board is not an option right now, the reasons being:

a) it is true, that it can run with only one CPU, however in that case I do not know if that CPU hast to be a XEON, which are to pricy for my taste.

b) Even if it runs with a i7 (what we do not know) it can only utilize the 4 RAM-Slot belonging to that CPU-Slot.

c) I am not sure the board runs with normal Rams (maybe it needs reg ECC) I did not dig into this.

Regarding Video, it would really provide 16 Lanes if one used two cards, which is a nice thing.

So once I have a haystack of money, I might really crazy enough to try this out, but right know the costs involved in such a project are by no means justified by a potential result: Remember all I wanted to do it to attach 4 SSDs to SATA III ports instead of SATA II ports. Right now we are talking about switching CPUs, the Mainboard and RAM, money wise this are about 5000EUR just to accomplish that feat.

And here is an addional trigger even if I opted for 2 Xeon this would decrase my gaming performance, see here - it is a german page (since I am from Germany) but you will be able to read the tables.

So that would really mean spending a lot of money for less performance, where every single frame counts and no difference in every day applications, which make no use of 6 cores let alone 16.

Bottom line:

May be it would really be the simpler, cheaper and therefor smarter solution to opt for SATA-RAID-Controller-Add-In-Card.

The Problem with those: I read some posts about such controllers from LSI, they tend to overheat and that wont get any better if placed between two GPUs, furthermore (if I understood correctly) they need some space on the BIOS-ROM, due to the use of UEFI-BIOSes such space might not be readily availabe resulting in all kinds of quirks, like not being able to POST, being one of them.

Just as a sidenote, AMD provides 6 SATA III Ports on their SB950 that has been around for years, why cant Piledriver be a litte faster, I'd scap the intel build without giving it a second thought. It is more costly and less versatile as this discussion proves.


----------



## xotox

You'd best leave C1E enabled. This allows your processor still to throttle down when not in use. Thus will help your system run much cooler. All other C states can be disabled without a problem. Disabling C3 and C6 gives a nice boost to your 4k speeds.


----------



## Ganzir

Funny thing is, I cannot find the C-State options anywhere, could this be due to the use of a beta BIOS?


----------



## xotox

I Don't know, what motherboard do you have?


----------



## Ganzir

Gigabyte X79-UD5, running Beta BIOS F13p (if I am not completely mistaken - I am writing this form another PC, therefor checking right now is not possible)


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> Thank you very much for your continued advice, sadly this board is not an option right now, the reasons being:
> 
> a) it is true, that it can run with only one CPU, however in that case I do not know if that CPU hast to be a XEON, which are to pricy for my taste.
> 
> b) Even if it runs with a i7 (what we do not know) it can only utilize the 4 RAM-Slot belonging to that CPU-Slot.
> 
> c) I am not sure the board runs with normal Rams (maybe it needs reg ECC) I did not dig into this.
> 
> Regarding Video, it would really provide 16 Lanes if one used two cards, which is a nice thing.
> 
> So once I have a haystack of money, I might really crazy enough to try this out, but right know the costs involved in such a project are by no means justified by a potential result: Remember all I wanted to do it to attach 4 SSDs to SATA III ports instead of SATA II ports. Right now we are talking about switching CPUs, the Mainboard and RAM, money wise this are about 5000EUR just to accomplish that feat.
> 
> And here is an addional trigger even if I opted for 2 Xeon this would decrase my gaming performance, see here - it is a german page (since I am from Germany) but you will be able to read the tables.
> 
> So that would really mean spending a lot of money for less performance, where every single frame counts and no difference in every day applications, which make no use of 6 cores let alone 16.
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> May be it would really be the simpler, cheaper and therefor smarter solution to opt for SATA-RAID-Controller-Add-In-Card.
> 
> The Problem with those: I read some posts about such controllers from LSI, they tend to overheat and that wont get any better if placed between two GPUs, furthermore (if I understood correctly) they need some space on the BIOS-ROM, due to the use of UEFI-BIOSes such space might not be readily availabe resulting in all kinds of quirks, like not being able to POST, being one of them.
> 
> Just as a sidenote, AMD provides 6 SATA III Ports on their SB950 that has been around for years, why cant Piledriver be a litte faster, I'd scap the intel build without giving it a second thought. It is more costly and less versatile as this discussion proves.


Amd make products for the moment, intel for lasting, amd after 3 years will decrease a lot while intel will be same performance









Man change the plaftorm, this is the thing you need to do, and the best one will be z87







with full gpus and no need for xeons, no need for raid card and so on







just sell old platform cpu+mb, keep half of ram wich is enough and transfer to z87 or sell the ram also and buy 16gb stick, aslo z87 is the new platform, so all things os apps will be optmized for this, is not a step down is a step ahead, wich at a moment you will do, so do it now and catch all the rabbits!







cheers!


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> You'd best leave C1E enabled. This allows your processor still to throttle down when not in use. Thus will help your system run much cooler. All other C states can be disabled without a problem. Disabling C3 and C6 gives a nice boost to your 4k speeds.


Okay thx for the tip!


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> Funny thing is, I cannot find the C-State options anywhere, could this be due to the use of a beta BIOS?


Neah betas dont remove options in bioses









look for C3 C6 or even C4 C8
C1E is also called Enhanced Halt State


----------



## Ganzir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> Man change the plaftorm, this is the thing you need to do, and the best one will be z87 smile.gif with full gpus and no need for xeons, no need for raid card and so on smile.gif just sell old platform cpu+mb, keep half of ram wich is enough and transfer to z87 or sell the ram also and buy 16gb stick, aslo z87 is the new platform, so all things os apps will be optmized for this, is not a step down is a step ahead, wich at a moment you will do, so do it now and catch all the rabbits! biggrin.gif cheers!


I do not think, that the Z87 suits me:

1) There are no 16GB-Sticks (at least none that are availabe in or around germany - the exception being reg ECC and those are not supported (i think).

2) If one uses 2 Video-Cards those are not working with 16 Lanes, the Z87 does not provide enogh and therefor will only work with 8x/8x

I wrote an email to the LSI-Support, asking if Problems are to be expected when utilizing one of their controllers on a X79-UD5 running SLi, should that not be the case I guess I am in for a SAS-Controller, that can be migrated to future system, while keeping the Raid intact an even the option of expanding it on the fly.


----------



## Catalin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganzir*
> 
> I do not think, that the Z87 suits me:
> 
> 1) There are no 16GB-Sticks (at least none that are availabe in or around germany - the exception being reg ECC and those are not supported (i think).
> 
> 2) If one uses 2 Video-Cards those are not working with 16 Lanes, the Z87 does not provide enogh and therefor will only work with 8x/8x
> 
> I wrote an email to the LSI-Support, asking if Problems are to be expected when utilizing one of their controllers on a X79-UD5 running SLi, should that not be the case I guess I am in for a SAS-Controller, that can be migrated to future system, while keeping the Raid intact an even the option of expanding it on the fly.


16gb sticks for sure will apear from all manufactures because of the new platform









To bad for video :| as i said im not expert in this







sorry for your cause!


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> garikfox has already answered your question. Look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/1620#post_19767448


Thanks, I missed the answer... Unluckily, I need dvd-rom as 1st boot...


----------



## ColdFlo

Could someone add my noob board the GA-Z68AP-D3 (rev. 2.0) to the list? I could do it myself but to be honest I would rather someone else did it and maybe others could verify. Still not sure I want to try this I cant have any downtime as it would ruin my leaderboard but I'm starting to think the orom is worth it(I always get the overtweak disease when things are running good and have to kill my rig. Hey its a habit. >:>. :shrug


----------



## garikfox

*ColdFlo*: Added


----------



## serkanteo

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asus/asus_maximus_4_extreme.htm

hi,

can you add a modified bios for Asus Maximus IV bios 3604 ?

thanks.


----------



## garikfox

*serkanteo*: Added


----------



## ephedrone

I will be glad and grateful for modification - vesrion 3.2 for Asrock P67 Pro 3 .
Orginal Rom : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/37644984/320ASROCKP67PRO3.ROM


----------



## garikfox

*ephedrone*: Added


----------



## ephedrone

Thank you, but I have a problem with the instant flash. if you could send me a link to a tutorial how to install it from the DOS or modified this http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1155/P67%20Pro3(3.20)WIN.zip.

Thank You !


----------



## garikfox

I have no idea, I dont own a ASRock maybe someone else can chime on in.

I cant extract the ROM from those WIN BIOS updates, It also wont download when I change the URL link from WIN to ROM, This is the main reason why some ASRock BIOS's havent been uploaded to my FTP


----------



## Coldblackice

Any idea why the link to the Intel driver is gone? The page has been taken down by Intel. I wonder if this means that there are issues with the driver?

I read on a forum somewhere that there are some big problems with AHCI in Intel drivers 12.5+. I'm trying to find where I saw this information (I believe there was even a post about it on Intel's official forum/site). I believe the issue had something to do with TRIM not working in AHCI mode, as Intel apparently changed the way the function is called/activated in drivers 12.5+.

Any info or thoughts on this?


----------



## garikfox

yeah I noticed this too, no idea, I use 12.6.x in AHCI, hmmm... lol


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> yeah I noticed this too, no idea, I use 12.6.x in AHCI, hmmm... lol


hmmm ... interesting LOL!
so ... maybe my trimcheck.exe testing was right that I had no TRIM in SSD RAID0 after all









might downgrade to stock BIOS/OROM and re-install driver to 11.5 and re-test tonight LOL ... still haven't had time for a fresh install of system on raid array (restored from backup)...

any links to source on TRIM issues with 12.6+ IRST/OROM?


----------



## garikfox

This below is the only thing I found with the issue *Coldblackice* is reporting

http://communities.intel.com/message/195438

Notice the intel rep says for intel drives, then at the bottom the guy says his is working.

I think *Coldblackice* is talking about the TRIM not working with RAID in the 12.5.x drivers, in which I already knew that.


----------



## saura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> hmmm ... interesting LOL!
> so ... maybe my trimcheck.exe testing was right that I had no TRIM in SSD RAID0 after all


What version of trimcheck are you using ? Latest version is 0.4


----------



## kevindd992002

Isn't checking TRIM in AHCI using CMD enough?


----------



## garikfox

I just ran trimcheck, I can confirm that TRIM is indeed working with 12.6.0.1033 using AHCI mode and WIn8


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saura*
> 
> What version of trimcheck are you using ? Latest version is 0.4


0.4 here. it always reports my Mushkin Chronos Deluxe RAID0 as TRIM not working. forgot if I ever checked that with stock OROM and 11.5 IRST (I think I did). however hex method on partition yields some normal results.... not sure what to think about it ... running 12.6 OROM+IRRST now under win8 x64


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> This below is the only thing I found with the issue *Coldblackice* is reporting
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/message/195438
> 
> Notice the intel rep says for intel drives, then at the bottom the guy says his is working.
> 
> I think *Coldblackice* is talking about the TRIM not working with RAID in the 12.5.x drivers, in which I already knew that.


Yep, that's the one! There was an additional post about it somewhere, as well, that detailed more information. I think it might have been around the station-drivers.com forums.

I'm paraphrasing -- but I believe the issue stemmed from having more than one CD/DVD drive connected via SATA through Intel's chipset. If/When this happens, I believe TRIM functionality is lost and/or some drive features no longer work (in AHCI mode, which is what I use).

I'll try to dig up the more detailed post (I think it was station-drivers where I saw it). As such, I've hesitated updating to this driver (1033). But if others aren't having issues in AHCI mode, then hallelujah!









EDIT:

Another thread with more info on the matter:

http://communities.intel.com/thread/41605

"I have encountered the same issue on two different PCs after upgrading to the RST 12.6 driver. The problem goes away after the storage driver is rolled back to RST 12.5.

It appears the 12.6 driver has changed the way storage devices are reported to the OS. I'm not sure if this was intentional or a bug, but I agree the Intel SSD Toolbox has fallen behind and a new revision is needed."

And Intel response...

"Scan80269, you are correct in regards of your first statement; the drive is probably detected as SCSI (Hardware ID) in device manager, this also happens when the SATA controller is set to RAID or is in fact a native RAID controller. However, this is not an issue with the Intel® SSD Toolbox specifically.

Since the way the drive is detected changed in device manager, the SATA controller is not able to translate the TRIM command to the drive. In this case we recommend rolling back Intel® RST and report the issue to the Intel® Chipset Support Communities."


----------



## darkcurrent

Has anyone modded a Gigabyte Z68X UD4-B3 bios? I'd really like to try. Also, I can't access the FTP server... it just times out for me.

Thank you!


----------



## xotox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> hmmm ... interesting LOL!
> so ... maybe my trimcheck.exe testing was right that I had no TRIM in SSD RAID0 after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might downgrade to stock BIOS/OROM and re-install driver to 11.5 and re-test tonight LOL ... still haven't had time for a fresh install of system on raid array (restored from backup)...
> 
> any links to source on TRIM issues with 12.6+ IRST/OROM?


I noticed that with RAID 0, when running Trimcheck.exe, you have to disable Write Back Cache in IRST and enable write cache buffer flushing temporarily. Otherwise there will be no physical data written to the disk and Trimcheck sees no changes. With the above settings Trimchceck finds trim enabled.


----------



## garikfox

*darkcurrent*: Added









FYI: Online FTP Test shows its working


----------



## darkcurrent

Thank you GarikFox!

Any chance you could mod the F10 version and not the U1E bios? I've been hearing about instability on the U1E.

I'll try it out as soon as I get my second ssd. I don't know why, but the ftp doesn't work on chrome, but works on firefox browser.

Thanks again


----------



## feniks

Thanks for a tip, but I tried that in my RAID0 on OROM 12.5 and then 12.6 and various IRST drivers and nada, TRIMcheck always reported either "NOT working" or "inconclusive".







it was kinda disappointing for me. the only instance I could see TRIM somewhat working was when running Hex editor check on partition directly, and even that only after restart and deleted sector was always looking like "00 FF 00 FF 00 FF" instead of "FF FF FF FF FF FF".

now however, I have flashed back to OROM 11.0 (stock from 1707 BIOS on MVE asus) and running latest official 11.5 IRST driver with write-back cache enabled ... guess what, the trimcheck for the first time in my history of this system (I'm fairly new to ssd raid0, never used it with OROM 11.0 before) reported the trim to be WORKING














... not at once, but it did after restart of system, wasn't the case before when I could have waited a week from initiating Optimize/trim, restarting several times and it never said that TRIM was actually working.



I guess I will stick to stock 11.0 OROM with 11.5 IRST for now ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> I noticed that with RAID 0, when running Trimcheck.exe, you have to disable Write Back Cache in IRST and enable write cache buffer flushing temporarily. Otherwise there will be no physical data written to the disk and Trimcheck sees no changes. With the above settings Trimchceck finds trim enabled.


----------



## garikfox

*darkcurrent*: Only the U1E, I wont touch a non UEFI Gigabyte ROM its to dangerous.


----------



## luxshan

Hi mate if possible can you please add g1 sniper 2 to the list coz I serious need coz I bought two Samsung 840 pro so I am deciding to raid 0 it Thanks


----------



## gijs007

Hi, I can't access the ftp at the moment.
It seems to be down.

Can you mod the Z77-gd65 bios: E7751IMS.1A2

I've uploaded it here:
http://xgclan.com/E7751IMS.1A2.zip

Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Yes sure, yeah i know its down right now im trying to setup a free ftp online service my routers firmware took a crap so i put in non open source firmware and it doesnt have a FTP server.

Im currently working hard to resolve the FTP issue, might be a few hours.


----------



## darkcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *darkcurrent*: Only the U1E, I wont touch a non UEFI Gigabyte ROM its to dangerous.


Can you let me know why it's too dangerous? I'm looking over the thread at http://www.win-lite.de/wbb/board208-specials/board281-bios-bios-modding/16658-bios-modding-how-to-update-pci-rom-modules-of-an-ami-phoenix-award-bios/

and I'm considering doing it myself. Seems like the difficult part is deciding which modded rom to intergrate into the bios

Can you aware me the pitfalls of doing this? Thanks a lot Garik

Edit: Does anyone know if the v12.6.0.1867 RST is appropriate for the gigabyte z68x UD4-b3?


----------



## garikfox

Why dont you want to use the UEFI BIOS ?


----------



## garikfox

*luxshan*: I wont mod a non UEFI BIOS, You'll need CBROM to MOD your BIOS, Its very risky to use CBROM, If you mess up a sensitive module youll brick the board.

Read my first post theres a link that shows you how to do it.


----------



## garikfox

Update: All files have been moved to SkyDrive


----------



## garikfox

*gijs007*: Added


----------



## darkcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Why dont you want to use the UEFI BIOS ?


The UEFI bios for my mobo is a beta bios, not only does it have reported problems with dolby surround sound (which I use), it also has poor overclocking (essential for me). Can you tell me what intel RST version you inject into your UEFI BIOS?

Either way, I appreciate all the help you've been Garik.

I've already made a custom bios with CBROM and checked the offset and entry points. I'm just waiting for the second ssd to arrive to flash my mobo so I can see whether it works. I'm just not sure whether I'm using the right RST version (v12.6.0.1867). I have a gigabyte dualbios mobo so I'm pretty sure I'll be fine.

Thanks again Garikfox


----------



## garikfox

Cool good job, yeah sounds like you did it right but you need to use the 12.6.x TRIM BIOS its on Fernandos site


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *gijs007*: Added


I accentually uploaded that one but it doesn't work on GD-65, its for the Z77A-GD55.

This is the correct one for Z77A-GD65

http://www.xgclan.com/E7751IMS.zip

Could you modify this one as well?

Thanks in advance


----------



## asder00

Just posted a new ROM guys: http://asder00.blogspot.com/2013/06/intel-raid-ahci-rom-12.7.0.1910.html


----------



## garikfox

Thanks asder


----------



## Dracal2002

Hi Garikfox i got the new Asrock P67 Fatal1ty Bios with Fastboot / Secureboot.
http://forum.pctreiber.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=770&d=1369159648

Maybe you can Mod it.

Greats Dracal


----------



## garikfox

*gijs007*: Added


----------



## garikfox

*Dracal2002*: Sure, gimme a few hours im waiting for Fernando to post the new TRIM OROM


----------



## Siwj4467

What is the release note for this new Orom ? what's new and fixed ?


----------



## asder00

Sorry, I don't have any release notes.


----------



## Siwj4467

Ok, I tought 12.7 was still in beta


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannubys*
> 
> Ok, I tought 12.7 was still in beta


Yeah the drivers are.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Dracal2002*: Sure, gimme a few hours im waiting for Fernando to post the new TRIM OROM


You probably have to wait at least more than 2 weeks, because I am far away from home and my only equipment is an iPad.
To be honest, for me it doesn't make much sense to insert this v12.7 Intel RAID ROM into any Z68 or P67 chipset mainboard BIOS as long as the related v12.7 drivers are not available.


----------



## garikfox

No problem thanks Fernando


----------



## garikfox

*Dracal2002*: Did you want the MOD without the TRIM OROM ?


----------



## luxshan

Garikfox: don't worry mate I just modded my mobo and intergrated the module in the harder part was actually replacing the module but it wasn't hard even for a beginner like me. If anyone wants the file tell it is for g1 sniper 2and garikfox the place where I need ur help is how do I check it worked or not


----------



## garikfox

Ohh ok cool, did you flash your MOD BIOS yet ? youll know if it worked by noticing the new OROM version.


----------



## Dracal2002

Garikfox is use the acually 3.10 bios from your Downloads.
It runs great, but im interested in Fastboot/secureboot to test.
Im sorry my english is not the best.


----------



## garikfox

Ohh ok, yeah I have no idea I dont have a ASRock I have a MSI board, I myself dont use secure boot with win8


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *gijs007*: Added


Thank you, I've flashed it successfully and reinstalled Windows 8 in uefi mode.










I just have one question, I heard it what possible to load UEFI raid drivers instead of the legacy orom.
This would also disable the CTRL + I thing at bootup and speedup the boot process a little.

Do you by chance know how to do this or should I contact MSI support to ask them?


----------



## garikfox

If you enable Windows 8 Feature in BIOS it will disable the CSM, make sure your video card has a GOP UEFI VBIOS


----------



## garikfox

Update: I'm dropping support for P67/Z68 boards, I'll be focusing on Z77/Z87 from now on.

P67/Z68 users please read my first post.


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> If you enable Windows 8 Feature in BIOS it will disable the CSM, make sure your video card has a GOP UEFI VBIOS


Thanks, do any of those vbios exist for a AMD radeon 6950 or 6970?


----------



## garikfox

No, only for 7xxx series.


----------



## spiderham

Thanks for everything Garik !


----------



## garikfox

Your very welcome


----------



## saura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: I'm dropping support for P67/Z68 boards, I'll be focusing on Z77/Z87 from now on.
> 
> P67/Z68 users please read my first post.


OK That's me out then









Thanks for the effort garifox.... I was wondering how you managed to maintain this







Hope you work out a way of scripting this


----------



## garikfox

Your not out, just read my first post


----------



## saura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Your not out, just read my first post


Thank you Sir


----------



## Fraizer

hello all









finaly the 12.7 included in our bios withe new TRIM OROM ?


----------



## garikfox

The TRIM OROM wont be available until around 6/14


----------



## AndreyPopov

ASUS Maximus V series 1802 Bios out
ASUS P8Z77 series 2003 Bios out also


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreyPopov*
> 
> ASUS Maximus V series 1802 Bios out
> ASUS P8Z77 series 2003 Bios out also


I be damned ... will flash it to my MVE after work and see if ASUS moved up on stock OROM version.
thanks for heads up!


----------



## AndreyPopov

in Maximus V 1802 stock orom is 11.0.xxxx


----------



## garikfox

*AndreyPopov*: Added


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the latest OROM and RST driver to date?


----------



## garikfox

It's on my first post


----------



## zalbard

Could you please patch up Maximus V Gene (1802) as well? Many thanks!


----------



## Siwj4467

I wanted to ask, Do you also update the sata and efi orom along with the raid orom ?


----------



## garikfox

Yes I do, usually the Z77/Z87's come with the EFI SataDriver module which I always replace.

Most P67/Z68 do not contain this module so it cant be replaced, GIGABYTE Z77's dont contain a SataDriver module.


----------



## garikfox

*zalbard*: Added


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *zalbard*: Added


Cheers!


----------



## johns36j

Just wanted to give you a heads up that pacman posted some beta drivers for the new orom! heres the link: http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4509


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks vm. The new OROM has been running fine with the old drivers but good to finally see the newer one come out.. now to see if it's bug free or another 12.5! lol


----------



## johns36j

yeah i just did a fresh install of windows 8 with the new orom + beta drivers. After setting everything up(drivers, updates, wei), I notice that when automatic maintenance runs, it defrags my ssd but when i run optimize manually, it trims the drive like intended. I am not sure what the cause is. Any thoughts?


----------



## error-id10t

I think that's known.. you should find threads where people say to disable that because of that exact reason but I haven't cared too much about it to actually read more. Shame ODD is still missing in RAID mode even on this drivers.


----------



## johns36j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think that's known.. you should find threads where people say to disable that because of that exact reason but I haven't cared too much about it to actually read more. Shame ODD is still missing in RAID mode even on this drivers.


Oh ok! I was reading some people were having the same problem as me on the microsoft forums but it is hard to take anyone's word on that forum. I was just wondering if its a driver issue and/or microsoft bug.


----------



## guido1993

Garik, your Skydrive is missing the 12.7 Asus P8P67 Deluxe modded bios, fancy adding it?









Thanks in advance


----------



## madness800

Garik is there any change you could update the RAID oprom to the latest one on P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3 BIOS version 3603?

Link to the motherboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/#support_Download_36

Many thanks!


----------



## garikfox

guido1993, madness800, Read my first post please


----------



## kaemi

If you could create one for the ASUS P8Z68 V-Pro it would be greatly appreciated!

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_PRO/P8Z68-V-PRO-ASUS-3603-win7_8.zip

Thank you!


----------



## garikfox

*kaemi*: Read my first post please


----------



## mudvari

hey garik

could you please add Z77E-ITX as well.

thanks

link: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77E-ITX/index.us.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## garikfox

*mudvari*: Added


----------



## Phroster

Hi could you also mod this bios?

ASUS P67 Sabertooth

Here is the link:

http://dlm3cdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-3602.zip

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: link doesn't seem to work right
try this one instead:
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=nl-nl&p=1&m=Sabertooth+P67&hashedid=ZYgjt71bzlh62Zk9


----------



## garikfox

*Phroster*: Please read my first post


----------



## Miki67

P8Z77-V-DELUXE BIOS 2003 and OROM 12.7.0.1910 issue...
Sata drive (the two single SSD and optical drive) not recognized in Bios setup when in Raid mode, so I can't boot from the optical drive anymore. Then I modded the same latest 2003 BIOS with OROM 12.6.0.1867 and everything works fine as before. Have you experienced the same issue?


----------



## garikfox

It's a known issue when booting in URFI mode and RAID. It happens with some original ASUS BIOS also.

Even though there not seen in BIOS it will still boot from the optical drive if you set it as first boot device.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

will the Intel RAID OROM 12.7.0.1910 rom not work on p67 boards ?


----------



## garikfox

It works fine, the TRIM OROM isnt available yet though


----------



## Fernando 1

@ users with an Intel Z68 SSD RAID0 system:

Garikfox actually does not offer TRIM in RAID0 supporting Z68 BIOSes containing the latest Intel RAID ROM and SataDriver modules v12.7.0.1910, because he is waiting for the modified versions, which I will present within my Forum after my return from my holiday trip.
For garikfox and for courageous Z68 users, who want to do the needed TRIM modification themselves, I have written today a guide how to do it.
You can find the guide here: http://www.win-raid.com/t59f16-Guide-TRIM-in-RAID-modification-for-Z-systems.html
Since the modification of P67 chipset mainboard BIOSes is not as easy for unexperienced users, I haven't yet written a guide for them.

Regards
Fernando


----------



## mudvari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *mudvari*: Added


Thx a lot, garik!!!


----------



## oldbridge1

What about P8P67 LE???


----------



## garikfox

*oldbridge1*: Read my first post please


----------



## oldbridge1

I am an idiot. Trying to find your first post to figure out what you mean. Can't find it.


----------



## garikfox

Read the bottom of my very first post at top of page 1


----------



## oldbridge1

That's what it says:

Note: If you need a P67/Z68 mod BIOS e-mail me the BIOS download link and I'll get that to you as soon as I can.


----------



## garikfox




----------



## oldbridge1

Not really clear what you mean I should provide a bios download link or do you just need my email??


----------



## garikfox

If you need a P67/Z68 BIOS email me on which board BIOS you want modified, Send me the link to the BIOS download as it helps me out.









The TRIM OROM isnt available yet for P67/Z68 but if you want the original OROM inserted I can do that now.


----------



## feniks

so, does 12.7 OROM + IRST work nicely (TRIM confirmed?) for everybody in SSD RAID0 mode?







just making sure before I give it a shot


----------



## chapa

*Intel RST Version 12.6.3.1000 WHQL*
What ver (12.6.3.1000 or 12.7.0.1018 Beta) is the best for RAID OROM 12.7.0.1910?
Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

12.7.0.1018


----------



## oldbridge1

I will wait until it is available. Current set-up works excellent.


----------



## psychok9

With 12.6 intel raid rom and raid mode enabled (vs AHCI), on AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 and 3770k, I can't *choice* DVD disc for the boot (is not shown, even in the list). I can select for boot only USB and HDD.

Any solution?
Thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

Nope. 12.6 and 12.7 do that for you.. you can only see it in AHCI mode.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nope. 12.6 and 12.7 do that for you.. you can only see it in AHCI mode.


Yesteday, thanks to Virtu MVP, I had a nightmare with Windows 8 (black screen on boot after the W8 logo, same with the safe mode).
Than I tried to boot up from recovery DVD of W8 without success.

When, in the future, I need another PC for copy W8 dvd to USB? Or run to buy another USB for backup&recovery...









Thank you


----------



## error-id10t

I personally use USB nowadays only anyway so I haven't missed my CD/BD drive too much lol.

Just copy/burn the Win8 ISO there, run through the install as normal on any computer (you can create the recovery stuff to the USB too). Now you can forget the slow CD.


----------



## feniks

try those instructions for creating windows 8 bootable usb stick:
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/habibh/archive/2011/09/14/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-to-install-windows-8-developer-preview.aspx
*** ONE major change to instructions though if you want to have UEFI bootable USB stick! It cannot be formatted in NTFS, you MUST format it using FAT32, not NTFS.

they were based off developer's preview, but same instructions should work for retail ISO you have on DVD.

I personally transferred the purchased win8 image to both usb & dvd, but I have never used the DVD LOL, I love USB installation off USB 3.0 port, awesomely fast!

if you want, I can zip and upload to FTP a copy of my "Windows 8 Professional Upgrade (x64)" USB stick, you will just need to format your stick in FAT32, transfer the files and on the end make it bootable (bootsect command), that should work too and you will have UEFI booatble install media. let me know if interested.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> try those instructions for creating windows 8 bootable usb stick:
> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/habibh/archive/2011/09/14/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive-to-install-windows-8-developer-preview.aspx
> *** ONE major change to instructions though if you want to have UEFI bootable USB stick! It cannot be formatted in NTFS, you MUST format it using FAT32, not NTFS.
> 
> they were based off developer's preview, but same instructions should work for retail ISO you have on DVD.
> 
> I personally transferred the purchased win8 image to both usb & dvd, but I have never used the DVD LOL, I love USB installation off USB 3.0 port, awesomely fast!
> 
> if you want, I can zip and upload to FTP a copy of my "Windows 8 Professional Upgrade (x64)" USB stick, you will just need to format your stick in FAT32, transfer the files and on the end make it bootable (bootsect command), that should work too and you will have UEFI booatble install media. let me know if interested.


I've solved resetting during the boot process, forcing an error, and with the reinstall repair of Windows 8.

Thanks a lot for your help and interest!


----------



## garikfox

Update: OROM 12.7.0.1936 and driver 12.7.0.1022 released, I'll get busy on the mods


----------



## Catalin

Hello,

Hmm kinda fast they released these one just after the first 12.7, any notable changes?


----------



## Coldblackice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catalin*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Hmm kinda fast they released these one just after the first 12.7, any notable changes?


I agree -- something must've been illin' like a villain









I can't find any changelogs for new OROM or driver.


----------



## feniks

another upgrade LOL? so ... anything drastic in release notes? I can't keep up with new versions fast enough!








trim works on former 12.7, no probs


----------



## garikfox

Update: All Z77/Z87 BIOS's have been updated with OROM 12.7.0.1936


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: All Z77/Z87 BIOS's have been updated with OROM 12.7.0.1936


flashed it to asus mve about an hour ago, so far so good








now also running latest IRST beta.

thank for updates garikfox!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: OROM 12.7.0.1936 and driver 12.7.0.1022 released, I'll get busy on the mods


@Garik, sorry i lost track abit, does this latest OROM offer TRIM for RAID0 on P8P67 boards, too ?

also, would it be okay when i attach BIOS 2302 on an email to you ?

thanksss,

R o x


----------



## kevindd992002

Where can I get the driver 12.7.0.1022? I can't find it in station-drivers


----------



## Catalin

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4535


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Where can I get the driver 12.7.0.1022? I can't find it in station-drivers


It's on my first post


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x*
> 
> @Garik, sorry i lost track abit, does this latest OROM offer TRIM for RAID0 on P8P67 boards, too ?
> 
> also, would it be okay when i attach BIOS 2302 on an email to you ?
> 
> thanksss,
> 
> R o x


TRIM OROM isnt available yet


----------



## feniks

can anybody confirm TRIM working in raid0 when running latest OROM 12.7.0.1936 and latest beta IRST 12.7.0.1022?
I can't get trimcheck to report positive on this combo (was ok on the former 12.7 combo though)...


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> TRIM OROM isnt available yet


It is available now.


----------



## feniks

I am sorry, but I cannot get TRIM confirmed working in OROM 12.7.0.1936 ... it was working (confirm with trimcheck.exe) on previous OROM 12.7.
I have tried both 12.7 IRST beta driver to no avail under win8 x64. flashing back to former OROM.
maybe it's just me (my SSDs not liking new OROM 1936?).


----------



## garikfox

Try redoing the array then re-installing windows with the new driver.


----------



## garikfox

*Fernando 1*: Thanks


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Try redoing the array then re-installing windows with the new driver.


I did that a few days ago using 12.7.0.1910 OROM. redid array in EFI, no trouble, windows 8 x64 was restored from backup taken from a fresh EFI installed raid0 system in April (on some 12.x OROM) - TRIM reported working fine in trimcheck.exe (same as it used to with 11.0 OROM and 11.5 IRST in past).

with 12.7.0.1936 it was just a no go for this setup somehow, no TRIM reported working, however I haven't doublechecked with Hex editor.


----------



## illwill

With 12.7.0.1936 OROM and 12.7.0.1022 IRST TRIM is working here. AsRock Extreme4 and Windows 8 x64. SSD is Samsung 840 Pro. I don't use Raid 0 on my SSD though.


----------



## Thunderbold

Please create a updated bios for the Asrock P67 Transformer motherboard.

Bios download at http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/bios/1156/P67%20Transformer(1.30)ROM.zip


----------



## garikfox

*Thunderbold*: Read the bottom of my first post please


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> can anybody confirm TRIM working in raid0 when running latest OROM 12.7.0.1936 and latest beta IRST 12.7.0.1022?
> I can't get trimcheck to report positive on this combo (was ok on the former 12.7 combo though)...


I can confirm, that according the TrimCheck Tool TRIM in RAID0 definitively is working with my Z77 EFI system running Win8 x64 using Intel's RST(e) drivers v12.7.0.1022 in combination with the Intel SataDriver v12.7.0.1936. The RAID array has not been freshly created.
Before I have tried the combo Drivers v12.6.3.1000/SataDriver v12.7.0.1936. TRIM in RAID0 worked too, but I had to run the Win8 Optimizer before I started the TRIM Check Tool.

EDIT: The user ney2x just has confirmed the same for P67/Z68 and P55 chipset RAID0 systems by using the drivers/OROM combo 12.7.0.1022/12.7.0.1036. You can find his report here: http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules-3.html#msg316


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I can confirm, that according the TrimCheck Tool TRIM in RAID0 definitively is working with my Z77 EFI system running Win8 x64 using Intel's RST(e) drivers v12.7.0.1022 in combination with the Intel SataDriver v12.7.0.1936. The RAID array has not been freshly created.
> Before I have tried the combo Drivers v12.6.3.1000/SataDriver v12.7.0.1936. TRIM in RAID0 worked too, but I had to run the Win8 Optimizer before I started the TRIM Check Tool.
> 
> EDIT: The user ney2x just has confirmed the same for P67/Z68 and P55 chipset RAID0 systems by using the drivers/OROM combo 12.7.0.1022/12.7.0.1036. You can find his report here: http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules-3.html#msg316


thank you Fernando for confirming it in raid0. I have some random quirky TRIM behavior here with my SSDs in raid0, the TRIMcheck sometimes doesn't want to report "working" condition, it was probably OK though. now back in 12.7.0.1910 and trimcheck causes me the same difficulties as it did in 1936 OROM.

I usually run trimcheck to create a fresh test dump, then run win8 Optimizer and then I have to restart system once or twice for TRIM to kick in - sometimes it doesn't work even this way or at all with trimcheck, not sure why.
most likely it's related to my SSDs firmware (mushkin Chronos Deluxe running 5.0.7 SF firmware) or trimcheck 0.4 and not to anything else.

I guess I should stick to Hexeditor test as this one is firm.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I guess I should stick to Hexeditor test as this one is firm.


According to my experiences with my Z77 system and 2x256GB Samsung 840 PRO SSDs as RAID0 the Hex Editor test worked always, if TRIM in RAID0 was active at all. The TrimCheck tool mostly showed negative results unless I had triggered TRIM intensively before (either by running the Win8 Optimizer or the TRIM Trigger of Anvil's Storage Tool). It seems to me, that the Hex Editor test is more sensitive regarding low TRIM activity within the RAID0 array.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> According to my experiences with my Z77 system and 2x256GB Samsung 840 PRO SSDs as RAID0 the Hex Editor test worked always, if TRIM in RAID0 was active at all. The TrimCheck tool mostly showed negative results unless I had triggered TRIM intensively before (either by running the Win8 Optimizer or the TRIM Trigger of Anvil's Storage Tool. It seems to me, that the Hex Editor test is more sensitive regarding low TRIM activity within the RAID0 array.


yup, I feel you man, I had to go through similar loops before to get trimcheck.exe report anything useful ... or wait a long time and then restart the system to see it reported as "working" by trimcheck.exe

as you said, there is something about trimcheck.exe making it useless sometimes, e.g. now I finally saw the test data zeroed out as per trimcheck and yet it said the result is inconclusive ... errr, what? LOL, trimcheck fails too often to be a reliable test, meaning when it says TRIM is working then it does, but when it says "NOT working" then it may mean simply that the trimcheck is wrong









HexEditor method takes more time and effort, but it always works without doubt.


----------



## Phroster

Thanks for the mod Gari!

It seems to work when first using trimcheck.exe to make a test file.
Then optimize the drive with the windows disk defrager (win8).
Afterwards it says that, TRIM is working!
Using the Sabertooth P67 + newest option rom and driver.

Also windows needs to know that the drive is an SSD or else it will defrag it instead of TRIM it.
If it doesn't say your drive is an SSD but a normal HDD, then rerun your windows performance assessment tool.


----------



## garikfox

Awesome


----------



## R o x

... yep, here too, fantastic job again by the man Garik

TRIM working right of the bench, no need for doing-over arrays or anything, although i still will do that to get rid of wrong choice 64kb stripe ...

Thank You BOSS http://www.emoticonsfree.org/page/6


----------



## garikfox

Thanks, Your welcome


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eldata*
> 
> Can anyone with a *P67* board confirm whether TRIM is working in RAID0 now?


Haven't you read the recent posts from Phroster and R o x? They both have a P67 system and obviously have detected TRIM activity within their RAID0.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eldata*
> 
> You could do well with "trim for attitude".


What does that mean?
Which sort of "TRIM in RAID0 is working" confirmation do you expect from P67 users?


----------



## okashira

Hopeing for a BIOS for my P8Z68-V LX 

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_LX/#support_Download


----------



## okashira

I noticed there is a bios file for my p8z68-v-lx under 12.6.0.1867, but is there any advantage to 12.7.0.1936 or should I be using 12.6.0.1867?

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okashira*
> 
> Hopeing for a BIOS for my P8Z68-V LX
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_LX/#support_Download


Yes you can use the new one









Read the bottom of my first post


----------



## okashira




----------



## Phroster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yup, I feel you man, I had to go through similar loops before to get trimcheck.exe report anything useful ... or wait a long time and then restart the system to see it reported as "working" by trimcheck.exe
> 
> as you said, there is something about trimcheck.exe making it useless sometimes, e.g. now I finally saw the test data zeroed out as per trimcheck and yet it said the result is inconclusive ... errr, what? LOL, trimcheck fails too often to be a reliable test, meaning when it says TRIM is working then it does, but when it says "NOT working" then it may mean simply that the trimcheck is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HexEditor method takes more time and effort, but it always works without doubt.


It could be that, your mobo or SSD, does a TRIM cycle when rebooting. And that's why it's triggered afterwards.
The trimcheck.exe tool says it's not working when you just rerun it, and test the file.
I have to force a trim cycle also.
But if you force a TRIM cycle by using the windows defragger, it shows all the zero's, and says it's working.

I'm not sure if this is normal behavior, although if your drive would TRIM immediatly after a file access, write, etc. I think this would cause performance issues, as the hard drive would be trimming and doing something else.

Tested on a Asus P67 Sabertooth


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> What does that mean?
> Which sort of "TRIM in RAID0 is working" confirmation do you expect from P67 users?


LOL guys, tbh i simply do it the intuitive way, start Optimize, keep an eye on your processor LED, see if it keeps 'burning' solid for about a minute and a half (LED keeps going for some 30 secs even after Optimize says its done) ... and im GOOD

LED gives a few short bursts after Optimize start ... NO GOOD


----------



## R o x

... not to forget, BIG THANKS to Binary Boss Fernando, too, for his continued effords to make it all work on our ancient P67 boards


----------



## okashira

trim confirmed working on my p8z68-v lx with 2x samsung 830 512gb RAID 0 (got both drives new for $600)

now working on some benchmarks to compare 128k, 64k, 32k stripe size. anyone have some input on this?


----------



## garikfox

32k stripe for OS array


----------



## okashira

My initial testing (with older drivers and no trim and older bios)

showed slower file copy performance with 32kb vs 64 kb.

I will post results when I finish testing today or tomorrow.

I should probably add an app load test :-( any suggestions for that?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phroster*
> 
> It could be that, your mobo or SSD, does a TRIM cycle when rebooting. And that's why it's triggered afterwards.
> The trimcheck.exe tool says it's not working when you just rerun it, and test the file.
> I have to force a trim cycle also.
> But if you force a TRIM cycle by using the windows defragger, it shows all the zero's, and says it's working.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is normal behavior, although if your drive would TRIM immediatly after a file access, write, etc. I think this would cause performance issues, as the hard drive would be trimming and doing something else.
> 
> Tested on a Asus P67 Sabertooth


Yeah, seeing other people with Samsung or Crucial SSDs not having any trouble with checking trim on my board model (asus MVE), I'd think it's probably related to my SSDs firmware being a bit quirky in TRIM department. it seems that manually hitting Optimize in defrag tool doesn't actually fire up the trim process for me, it more like puts it in queue for near future, sometimes (rarely) I saw it done in a few hours, other times (usually but not always) only after restart, sometimes I can't see it done (per trimcheck.exe) ever LOL - pretty annoying especially that this rig runs 24/7 LOL ...

since I can't trust trimcheck.exe with my setup (EFI RAID0), I will be checking with hexeditor only since now on, that thing doesn't lie even when trimcheck does or has doubts (aka reporting inconclusive results).


----------



## Volvic

Thanks a lot for this BIOS updates!










I run a RAID 0 on with my ASUS Sabertooth Z77 (BIOS 1908; OROM 11.0.0.1339). I currently can't create a copy of the data because my backup disk is broken (3 x 4TB).
Can I dare an update to 2003 with OROM 12.7.0.1936 or need I to reinstall Windows 8?

Off-Topic: What's new on the ASUS Sabertooth Z87? Looks like it's nothing new (ok supports Socket 1150 / Intel Z87) ... just more SATA3 ports? With what OROM comes the Z87?


----------



## sighrus

I just wanted to say thanks Garik. I'm seeing a significant improvement in my current RAID 0 setup on my Asrock Z68M-ITX-HT mobo with the current OROM and RST drivers. A really nice bump in read and write speeds across the board, as well as having Trim functioning perfectly. I really appreciate all the effort and time you have dedicated to helping us keep our boards current (and fast).
Ron


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## xotox

Thanx!!! It can also confirm that trim works perfectly with the new orom and new drivers on z68 exttreme 4 gen 3
But with the latest drivers I do notice strange boot problems with windows 8 on cold (fast) boot. It 'hangs' at the blue windows logo and I have to manually restart to make it running again. Didn't have that problem with the older drivers, so I've installed 12.6.0.1033, wich also enables trim. Any idea about new drivers coming up?


----------



## MrBeer

Can someone mod the p87ZZ-V 1805 to the new orom had the go back for my overclock and my new 770sli setup.

Thanks .


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> Can someone mod the p87ZZ-V 1805 to the new orom had the go back for my overclock and my new 770sli setup.
> 
> Thanks .


Added


----------



## Fraizer

hello









can we have the last bios moded withe RST for *Asus Maximus VI GENE* (Z87)

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/#support_Download

thank you a lot


----------



## garikfox

*Fraizer*: Added


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Fraizer*: Added


Thanks


----------



## Fraizer

Thank you garikfox









Can i ask you if you think you can do update of this same Motherboard but withe satadriver to use the UEFI installation ? but maybe you already includ all time the lastest satadriver in all your moded bios


----------



## garikfox

Yes all of my ASUS Z77/Z87 BIOS's contain the updated SataDriver module


----------



## Fraizer

Very cool









I need to put special options to have an optimized uefi bios ? For performence under windows 7 I never did this before... I see I have to update the bios of GeForce gtx for a uefi bios too...


----------



## garikfox

You don't need a UEFI GOP VBIOS for your GPU, that's just so you can disable the CSM in BIOS.

Im currently running Windows 7 x64 with a UEFI install, My GPU doesn't have a UEFI GOP VBIOS.


----------



## d3vnul

Hi,

Thanks for your wonderful work garikfox !

Can we have the last bios moded with latest OROM for Asus P8P67 (P67) (P8P67 BIOS 3602) : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67/#support_Download_30


----------



## garikfox

Sure, was that your email u sent me ? You need to give me a legit email address so I can send it back to you


----------



## d3vnul

Hi again,

I even forgot to ask if it's even possible to integrate the latest OROM and SataDriver into Asus P8P67 Rev3.


----------



## garikfox

Yes it is email me and ill get that too you.


----------



## Fraizer

hello garykfox









new bios for asus maximus VI Gene









can you do an update for this new bios 615
http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/#support_Download_30


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

So quick !!!!

Thank you


----------



## HydrasunGQ

can you update this BIOS for the Maximus VI Extreme

http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/BIOS/Z87/MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-0711.CAP


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

hello again









can you update this new version 0711 for Maximus VI Gene please ?

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/#support_Download_30


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## el_zari

Thanks for your work...

Wold be possible add last OROM 12.7.0.1936 to Asus PZ68 DELUXE ?

Thanks again

Regards from Spain


----------



## garikfox

Yes, send me your email address.


----------



## el_zari

Yeah, You have a MP.









Thanks in advance.

Regards from Spain


----------



## error-id10t

For those interested, new microcode for Ivy - updates from 17 to 19 (at least on my board/chip).

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4575

The instructions provided by *mictlan* and spanning 3 posts worked fine for me. This is ~6 months newer than version 17.


----------



## leo27

Hey can you add the F5v bios for the Gigabyte Z87X-OC

Many thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For those interested, new microcode for Ivy - updates from 17 to 19 (at least on my board/chip).
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4575
> 
> The instructions provided by *mictlan* and spanning 3 posts worked fine for me. This is ~6 months newer than version 17.


That user removed all his instructions


----------



## blaze0079

look the the picture he posted on the 2nd page, insert the patches then save the bios.


----------



## error-id10t

You can't just insert it there because mmtool will crash, there were additional steps that he included which made it not crash. You had to export and insert few modules first but it was the first time I'd done it so don't have specifics.


----------



## davidm71

Guys,

I have EFI Raid option in my bios and I use to be able to boot quickly without the Intel Raid post message slowing down the boot process. Thing is I reset my bios and don't remember the correct setting to quicken the boot process and suppress that post message. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Fraizer

Hello gaukfox and other memebers of course ^^

i just update my nvidia card withe uefi bios

i erease my raid 0 (2 ssd) to make a new fresh installtion diable all CMS (i just disable the line) and put Widonws uefi for boot os.

i create my raid 0 by the asus bios mother board intel rst section in this bios.

now i boot from windows 8 x64 cd to make a new installtion, i have the push button to launch installation from cd.. but i am blocked now in a black screen withe message : Starting Windows... for 5min now and nothing happend...

somthing wrong withe uefi bios boot of the video card ? the rst uefi bios ? or somthing else ? :/

i hope by all this update i have a full UEFI installation...

ps: i use the lastest asus maximus vi gene bios 0711 withe your orom... the optical drive need a uefi firmware ?... or somthing else ? I am little lost


----------



## garikfox

Is it fine without disabling CSM ?

make sure secure boot is set to disabled or Win8 mode when the CSM is disabled. (for win8 install)

If the Video card is a new model and your sure you have a UEFI GOP VBIOS then ASUS probably hasnt included GOP support for it yet.


----------



## Fraizer

oh sorry i am tired i put the windows 7 .... -_-

i try now by disable cms (like this i can see another area in bios show me the lan card in uefi too ^^ not show in auto). and i can do the installation of widows but its ask me a files to reconize the hard drive or system (raid). sorry its not easy to translate from french to english ^^

then its ask me drivers to continue the installtion.. i thinked this intel drivers are included in windows 8... or somthing wrong...


----------



## Fraizer

sure secure boot : windows uefi because i disable cms

when i enable cms i see orom intel message in boot withe the ctrl + I its make boot more longer and i understand when we are in full uefi mode and your nice rst update we dont see this message.

i have a nvidia GTX 690 (its a dual gpu) withe uefi bios

but now like i said its ask me file in windows 8 installation maybe its norma to see the intel raid ? or somthing not included in the intel rst ?


----------



## garikfox

Hard to understand you.

If your using win8 set the Secure boot to Win8, if WIn7 set it to Other OS or see if you can disable it.

For CSM just disable it if your booting to Win8 DVD.

If your using Win7 put the CSM to Legacy on all the sections. then make sure the secure boot is set to OtherOS or disabled.


----------



## garikfox

Try Putting the 12.7.0.1022 driver on a USB Stick then at installation choose Load Driver


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> then its ask me drivers to continue the installtion.. i thinked this intel drivers are included in windows 8... or somthing wrong...


No, that is totally normal for RAID systems, which are managed by the Intel EFI SataDriver v12.x.x.xxxx.
You have to load an Intel RST(e) RAID driver v11.6 or higher as F6 driver. Do what garikfox has written. Copy the Intel RST(e) driver v12.7.0.1022 onto an USB Flash drive and load it. Then your RAID array will be detected by Win8 Setup.


----------



## Fraizer

yes sorry my english its not good and i am verry tired ^^

by error i take the dvd of windows 7... now i put the correct one the windows 8 and its ask me files in installation. I choose in bios this options : disabled cms and secure boot : windows uefi

and now windows 8 installation launch correctly but its ask me drivers i put your drivers of your first post in usb dongle and its ok but i have to choose the correct drivers in this big list...

if you have anidea to make me choose the correct one its welcome if not i have to try one by one ^^

thank you garikfox


----------



## illwill

i had a similar problem using intel raid in windows 8. booting would take forever and it would not detect one of the hard drives even though it was perfectly fine. tried changing multiple settings in bios to fix it but finally i just gave up and changed the drives to ahci.


----------



## Fraizer

of course i did what he tell me like you ferando









then i did this and its working but after the system reboot to continue this installation widows have blue error withe a smiley like this







after anotre blue screen withe if i remeber this error code 0x0000001 ican choose escape to go to uefi bios or F8 etc...

maybe i choose the wrong drivers line... :/

i have a Asus Maximus VI Gene withe last bios 0711 withe last RST Orom but i dont knwo what is the good one... maybe i heve this error for this...



i choose the line 64bits withe Raid


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Fraizer:

The correct line is the 3rd from the bottom. It is the only one for an Intel Desktop SATA RAID Controller.


----------



## Fraizer

yes fernando its the one i try the first time and its not work.

i make just now another try and this time windows 8 x64 install perfect ! But i dont knwo what happend.... somthing in bios uefi ? because in usb dongle in dont put the files for 32bits ?...

if you have any idea to understand you are welcome (i will make many windows 8 installtion in my job and i dont want to experiment problem like this :/


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> if you have any idea to understand you are welcome (i will make many windows 8 installtion in my job and i dont want to experiment problem like this :/


There is nothing to worry about, if you
1. offer the correct INF file (in your case: iaStorAC.inf) of the suitable 32bit/64bit driver folder and
2. choose the Intel SATA AHCI/RAID Controller of your board/system.
I have done it very often and never ran into a problem.


----------



## Fraizer

thank you Fernando









i have a last question i dont think its from rst orom but its normal in automatic my intel network card sync to 100mbits ? and when i want to put manualy 1gbits its disconected and tell me no lan ? (i use this on a DSL box withe 4x 1gbits switch)

something i need to update in the bios ?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> i dont think its from rst orom but its normal in automatic my intel network card sync to 100mbits ? and when i want to put manualy 1gbits its disconected and tell me no lan ?


No, that is not normal. Maybe you should update the Ethernet driver.
Quote:


> somthing i need to update in the bios ?


You can update the LAN ROM, if you want, but I am not sure, that it will solve your problem.


----------



## Fraizer

i have the last 18.3

you have the file for last orom ? its hard to update ?


----------



## garikfox

Maybe your router is only 100mbit, Mine is and my NIC is showing 100mbit too just like yours


----------



## Fraizer

yes i already thinked to this too hehe ^^

but its a 1gbits i have my synology NAS on it and its 1gbits transfert beteween thene

its crazy day today too many problem with hardware ^^

maybe i need to update the lan firmware but i never did this before..


----------



## garikfox

I woudlnt mess with it, just use it as it is, im sure its fine


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I woudlnt mess with it, just use it as it is, im sure its fine


I agree.


----------



## Amurtigress

@Fernando 1

I am trying to update the microcode of my Gigabyte X79-UD5 BIOS. I seem to have everything I need. I also extracted the microcode version 70D for CPUID 206D7 (i7-3820, 3930k, etc C2 stepping) from the Linux microcode file available at Intel...

However MMTool crashes everytime I try to go to the CPU patch tab because of the missing filenames in some BIOS modules. How does one circumvent this? AFAIK people do it by turning the CPU patches/Microcodes into modules and use the replace or add tabs...just how is this done?








Schönen Gruß....


----------



## garikfox

12.7.0.1036 WHQL driver released, link on first page


----------



## kpo6969

deleted


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Amurtigress:

This is neither a BIOS modding Forum nor a thread about how to modify a BIOS.
If you or anyone else should have a question regarding the BIOS modding procedure, you should join my Win-RAID Forum or any other one, where "BIOS Modding" is a main topic. Maybe you will get an answer there.


----------



## Amurtigress

Thanks for being so nice - I am NOT doing this out of ignorance.. I tried that but neither T-Online nor GMail ever got the registration mails from win-raid (and other forums). And without knowing why they never appear there I can't have them fix the problem either.









Over and out. I can do without...

PS: YES, mail filters are disabled.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amurtigress*
> 
> I tried that but neither T-Online nor GMail ever got the registration mails from win-raid (and other forums). And without knowing why they never appear there I can't have them fix the problem either..


Do you receive eMails at all? Have you tried to send an eMail to yourself? If yes, did you get it?


----------



## garikfox

*Amurtigress*: I wouldnt mess with the microcode you can brick your board, just my 2cents


----------



## ssdpro

Really nice work here Garikfox...

I've got the Maximus VI Hero and updated to the 12.7 OROM bios you posted. If any problem should arise, does using USB BIOS flashback also revert the updated OROM or will it still be 12.7?


----------



## garikfox

Thanks









I'f you flash back a original ASUS BIOS it will flash back to what ever version ASUS has inside that BIOS which is usually a older version.


----------



## HydrasunGQ

garikfox, any idea what the latest ME firmware that would work on a P8Z77-i Deluxe would be? Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

8.1.40.1416

http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4568

I've been using it, Just make sure after you flash it within windows you then reset CMOS.


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 8.1.40.1416
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4568
> 
> I've been using it, Just make sure after you flash it within windows you then reset CMOS.


What? I didn't know it was needed to reset CMOS. I just flashed mine in windows a few days ago


----------



## garikfox

Intel recommends it so I do it


----------



## leo27

hey can you update the just released F5 bios for the gigabyte z87x-oc
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z87x-oc_f5.exe

thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## base

Jow there I've this morning flashed my bios with the sabertooth p67 rom from the skydrive. After that i've installed the recommended rst driver from intel and yes trim works now. But sinds then I have problems with booting into my system on my ssd drives raid 0. Is there some kind of explanation for this ?

Greetz Base


----------



## garikfox

Not sure whats going on there but email me and ill get you the 12.7.x version, only one I have listed for that board on my skydrive is version 12.6.x

my email is located on the first post.


----------



## base

Hi Garifox,

Emailed you as you suggested.

Hope it will fix my problem.

Thx In advance !

Greetz Base


----------



## garikfox

Sent


----------



## base

Ok thank you very much for the bios update file !!

Did some testing it seems that the bios file is not the problem but the rst driver version 12.7.0.1036 WHQL that i downloaded from the recommended link in the first post !

Could be my mistake ofcourse but it seems that my system fails to boot from shutdown when it loads the rst driver. Btw if i reboot no problems !

Greetz Base


----------



## garikfox

Might be a pain but I would re-install windows after the new BIOS, After the flash redo the array then re-install windows with the pre-install 12.7.x driver then once all the windows updates and system drivers are installed install the RST software.


----------



## base

Yeah that's a pain indeed but I will fiddle abit around to fix the problem if it doesn't work Í will reinstall the whole bunch !

Thx very much for your advice !!

Greetz Base

Update: Reinstalled windows 8 and it works now !!!!!!!


----------



## dron

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LE_PLUS/P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0905.zip
please update this bios.
why u keep 3 oroms, u not sure which is better?


----------



## garikfox

Added









I keep the older ones just in case people want to go back to them.


----------



## TooYellow

garikfox,

thanks for the ASUS P8P67 Pro RAID BIOS update!

-Al


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## oparr

I have a P67 motherboard with 12.6.0.1867 Intel OROM and IRST 12.​5.​0.​1066 driver. Is it normal for SATA drives to be listed as SCSI drives in Device Manager?


----------



## garikfox

Yes, With the newer RST drivers Win7 treats them as a SCSI device and includes a filter driver to enable TRIM since Win7 cant pass the TRIM command through the SCSI interface. With Win8 it wont display them as a SCSI device.


----------



## oparr

Okay, thanks garikfox.


----------



## guido1993

New beta 12.8 drivers









http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4616&p=20505#p20505


----------



## garikfox

12.7.1.1000 WHQL driver is out, link is on first page


----------



## fredless

Any chance of getting an updated mod of the ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 BIOS? You did do a 2.10 modROM for this board quite some time ago (that I've been running), would love to see the latest OROM and this new "win8" BIOS.

http://66.226.78.21/downloadsite/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3(2.20)WIN.zip

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Sure email me so i can send it back to you, my email is on the first post


----------



## soo670305

i use asrock h77m mod orom 12.6.0.1867 for your skydrive....

but no more update 12.7.0.1910 and 12.7.0.1936.....

plz mod orom 12.7.0.1936 asrock h77m

ftp://download.asrock.com/bios/1155/H77M(1.40)ROM.zip


----------



## R o x

... anybody have an idea how to invoke TRIM in W8.1 ?

trimcheck reports it's working, but optimize 'sees' the ssd raid0 as hdd apparently, going into defrag mode ...

WEI not present so no option ... where should I scratch ?


----------



## garikfox

*soo670305*: email me I'll get that too you, read my first post


----------



## garikfox

*R o x*: Yes theres a way, I cant find the post but Fernando wrote that you have to run the WEI manually on the "HDD" to enable it. Maybe hell chime in and tell us how to do it


----------



## error-id10t

I just ran winsat via command prompt as admin when I tried 8.1, that "fixes" the problem.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah winsat thats the command, I couldnt remember what it was, thanks


----------



## R o x

... the trick ! thanks lads









another thing ... I saw Microsoft replaced almost all System Device drivers in Device Manager with their own build;

so I ran INF 9.4.0.1016 with -overall added on the shortcut to get Intel take control again,

was that smart or stupid ?


----------



## garikfox

For my Z77 with Win8 (after a fresh install and updated the OS using windows update) I run the new 9.4.0.1022 exe it will install two intel USB drivers then a SATA AHCI driver if you didnt install the RST driver.

Then to update the rest you unzip the 9.4.0.1022 zip file then update manually the DRAM controller all the PCIe listings, could be multiples of these, then update the SMBus and lastly the LPC controller.

Not sure why the *.exe doesnt install all of them but if you do the above youll have updated all the intel system drivers.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *R o x*: Yes theres a way, I cant find the post but Fernando wrote that you have to run the WEI manually on the "HDD" to enable it. Maybe hell chime in and tell us how to do it


Here is my workaround: http://www.win-raid.com/t70f34-Detection-of-SSDs-by-Win-and-the-use-of-the-Optimizer-former-Defrag-Tool.html


----------



## R o x

... @ Garik: [email protected]@L, manually updating seems to give same results as producing a shortcut of the .exe and add -overall, click apply and run it.


----------



## R o x

@Fernando: worked like a charm


----------



## Xaijin

Having issues with Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 and two Sandisk Extreme 120. I flashed the 12.6.0.1867 OROM and reinstalled Windows (Installed W7, upgraded to W8). I've tried a few different RST drivers--to be exact: _12.7.1.1000_, _11.7.1.1001_, _11.6.0.1030_, and _12.5.0.1066_. Initially, it appeared that 11.6.0.1030 worked, but after further testing it does not, which is why I tried 12.5, but it doesn't work for me either. Anyone have insight on this?


----------



## Phroster

Just tested, with trimcheck.exe, using the newest WHQL driver that's on the first post and a modified OROM thanks to Garifox.
Still working here.
Im using a P67 Sabertooth.


----------



## garikfox

*Xaijin*: e-mail me ill send you the latest BIOS with the latest OROM in it. e-mail is on the first page.


----------



## garikfox

*Phroster*: Awesome


----------



## xotox

I've noticed something very strange... can't understand it. I use the latest 12.7 Orom on Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 gen 3. Everything works perfectly with the 12.6.3.1000 drivers. Trim is also working according to trimcheck. When I use any of the 12.7 drivers I can't cold boot windows 8. Restart works fine, no problem at all. Trim is working. It's just the cold boot that fails. WIth Uefi boot the PC is just shutting itself down, whith legacy boot the PC hangs at the windows logo. Very strange, because I have no problem at all with previous drivers....Does anyone have a clue what is going on?

Thanx!!!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> When I use any of the 12.7 drivers I can't cold boot windows 8. Restart works fine, no problem at all. Trim is working. It's just the cold boot that fails. WIth Uefi boot the PC is just shutting itself down, whith legacy boot the PC hangs at the windows logo. Very strange, because I have no problem at all with previous drivers....Does anyone have a clue what is going on?


The Intel RST(e) drivers v12.7.0.1036 do have this issue (only with Windows 7), which has been solved by Intel with the latest RST(e) drivers v12.7.1.1000.


----------



## xotox

Unfortunately It seems not fixed with Windows 8. Well, It's not a real big deal, because 12.6 works ok. I just hope It will be fixed with the 12.8 ? Fingers crossed ?


----------



## leo27

Hey Garikfox, can you update the Z87X-OC F6 BIOS from here http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4514#bios

thanks in advance for your good work


----------



## garikfox

Updated


----------



## Xaijin

Got TRIM working in Windows 7, but does not work in Windows 8 for some strange reason.


----------



## garikfox

Ohh cool you got it working with Win7, Hmmm not sure why it's not working in Win8, Maybe Fernando knows.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaijin*
> 
> Got TRIM working in Windows 7, but does not work in Windows 8 for some strange reason.


If you are using the same Intel RAID driver, TRIM should pass through the Intel RAID Controller while running Windows 8 as well.
Sometimes it is not easy to *detect* the TRIM activity, especially with Sandforce Controller SSDs.
By the way:
*The Intel RAID drivers v12.5.0.1066 WHQL do not support TRIM in RAID0 at all (not even with 7-Series and 8-Series Chipsets)*


----------



## Greg.m

Guys, is there anyone who can upload the latest 12.7.1.1000 drivers because the station-drivers is down right now - or for some reason the link doesnt work for me


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg.m*
> 
> Guys, is there anyone who can upload the latest 12.7.1.1000 drivers because the station-drivers is down right now - or for some reason the link doesnt work for me


You can download all actual Intel drivers from here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-RST-e-v-WHQL.html


----------



## Greg.m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You can download all actual Intel drivers from here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-RST-e-v-WHQL.html


Thanks mate


----------



## feniks

station drivers page went down??
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm

404 not found!

EDIT:
Thanks Fernando for a mirror.
Garik fox, OP should get updated mate!


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I think station-drivers is working on getting it back up, I hope they hurry I'm going threw withdrawals lol


----------



## Xaijin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you are using the same Intel RAID driver, TRIM should pass through the Intel RAID Controller while running Windows 8 as well.
> Sometimes it is not easy to *detect* the TRIM activity, especially with Sandforce Controller SSDs.
> By the way:
> *The Intel RAID drivers v12.5.0.1066 WHQL do not support TRIM in RAID0 at all (not even with 7-Series and 8-Series Chipsets)*


I tested multiple configurations, but I used the exact same setup on W8 as W7 (12.7.1.1000 preinstall and RST). I used both trimcheck tool and hex method, testing after reboots, using the drive optimize. None of it worked in W8, but works perfectly fine in W7.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah I think station-drivers is working on getting it back up, I hope they hurry I'm going threw withdrawals lol


LOL, I hear ya, I nearly flipped when I saw earlier that station drivers are down ... then I checked here I thankfully found the calming post from Fernando [







]


----------



## Phroster

What about v12.8.0.1016 WHQL? I'm seeing this up on Fernando's post here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-RST-e-v-WHQL.html

It says they are dated 09/08/13, I think I'm going to give them a try.

*edit*

installed them and TRIM is also still working








on a P67 Sabertooth


----------



## garikfox

Yeah there the new Official Intel drivers


----------



## qgshadow

If i am using INTEL OROM 12.6.0.1867 which software am i supposed to use for it to work? btw i am using a p67 motherboard. Asus maximus IV extreme. Should i update the orom to the latest 12.7? btw i am using windows 8 64 bit


----------



## garikfox

I would use the latest OROM with the latest driver


----------



## qgshadow

well I just reformatted, updated bios with intel OROM 12.6.0.1867 and installed Intel RST 12.6.0.1028 and and I used trim check and it doesn't seem to work still.... I don't know what to do. Am I supposed to do something in windows 8 for it to work?

Optimize Drive sees my array as an HDD array and not SSD... maybe that can cause a problem?

If you think because I have outdated version of OROM, could you please update bios 3604?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/#support_Download_36


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qgshadow*
> 
> Optimize Drive sees my array as an HDD array and not SSD... maybe that can cause a problem?


You should run the Windows Experience Index. After having done that your SSDs will be recognized by the OS.


----------



## qgshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You should run the Windows Experience Index. After having done that your SSDs will be recognized by the OS.


Do you think running an old version of orom could cause trim not to work?


----------



## qgshadow

sorry double post.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qgshadow*
> 
> Do you think running an old version of orom could cause trim not to work?


If you have flashed a BIOS containing a P67 TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM, TRIM should work within your P67 RAID0 with any actual Intel RAID driver (except v12.5.0.1066).
If the TRIMCheck Tool doesn't detect TRIM activity at once, I recommend to run the Win8 Optimizer before (after having run WEI!). If this doesn't help, you should do the manual TRIM check by using a Hex Editor. This method is much more sensitive than the TRIMCheck Tool.


----------



## qgshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you have flashed a BIOS containing a P67 TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM, TRIM should work within your P67 RAID0 with any actual Intel RAID driver (except v12.5.0.1066).
> If the TRIMCheck Tool doesn't detect TRIM activity at once, I recommend to run the Win8 Optimizer before (after having run WEI!). If this doesn't help, you should do the manual TRIM check by using a Hex Editor. This method is much more sensitive than the TRIMCheck Tool.


By Win8 Optimizer you mean the Optimize Drive utility or a another software?

Edit : I ran the optimize drive utility and checked with hex editor and trim still doesn't work.

Maybe I need to update the OROM to the latest?

could someone modify the bios with latest? 3604

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_IV_EXTREME/#support_Download_36

thanks


----------



## gijs007

Can you update the raid rom bios with in this one: http://www.xgclan.com/E7751IMS.AA5.rar
Can also be obtained at: http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=101709&pageNo=34

It's for the MSI-Z77 GD-65.

AA4>AA5 change log:
Quote:


> Adjust Fast Boot PS2 Devices Support disable function incorrect solution.
> Update CPU Microcode for Ivy Bridge E-1 and L-1 & Update CPU Microcode for Sandy Bridge Q-0 and D-2
> Add solution to fix System hang up "A2" with some hard disk.
> Update Fixbootorder module to support AMI BCP tool.


Thank you in advance


----------



## garikfox

I added that one last week


----------



## garikfox

*qgshadow*: Read the bottom of my first post


----------



## gijs007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I added that one last week


Ahh I see, you have the same bord









I see its called 10.10B5 after downloading it.
Perhaps you can add (AA5) at the end of the name, so other people know it too


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah there the new Official Intel drivers


When were they released?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When were they released?


yesterday (08/09/2013 in US date format)


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. In Fernando's post here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-RST-e-v-WHQL.html , what is the difference between the 32/64 bit AHCI/RAID Drivers and the one with the "Software set"?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. In Fernando's post here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-RST-e-v-WHQL.html , what is the difference between the 32/64 bit AHCI/RAID Drivers and the one with the "Software set"?


1. The 32/64bit "Driver" packages are for users, who need a suitable F6 driver for the OS installation or want to install the driver manually from within the Device Manager. This makes sence especially for AHCI users, because they avoid a performance decrease caused by the RST Services running in the background.
2. I don't offer an Intel RST(e) "Software" set, but a "*Drivers & Software Set*", which contains both of them and the needed installer. By running the EXE file you will get not only the driver, but additionally the RST Software installed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 1. The 32/64bit "Driver" packages are for users, who need a suitable F6 driver for the OS installation or want to install the driver manually from within the Device Manager. This makes sence especially for AHCI users, because they avoid a performance decrease caused by the RST Services running in the background.
> 2. I don't offer an Intel RST(e) "Software" set, but a "*Drivers & Software Set*", which contains both of them and the needed installer. By running the EXE file you will get not only the driver, but additionally the RST Software installed.


Understood.

So if you only use AHCI it'd best to uninstall the RST software I have in my computer right now and install just the driver using Device Manager?

Why would installing the RST software for AHCI have a performance degradation?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if you only use AHCI it'd best to uninstall the RST software I have in my computer right now and install just the driver using Device Manager?


Yes, but don't forget to uninstall the previously running RST Software before you update the driver.
Quote:


> Why would installing the RST software for AHCI have a performance degradation?


Because the RST Services are running by default in the background and are using some resources. You can verify it by running the MSCONFIG command.


----------



## garikfox

I never use the RST software for a AHCI system, I just use the pre-install x64 drivers.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I never use the RST software for a AHCI system, I just use the pre-install x64 drivers.


That is what I am doing with my RAID0 system as well.
Only exception: After having done a secure erase of my SSDs and a fresh OS install, I run the installer of the complete RST package once, just to enable the Write Back Caching from within the RST Console. As soon as it's done, I uninstall the RST software completely. At least I am using the RST software for just 1 minute after a fresh OS installation.


----------



## garikfox

You dont need the the RST package to enable the write caching.

With Win7 it was known that in the device manager under the RAID array disk that it shows the check box checked for write caching but it is indeed not enabled.

To enable it you uncheck the box then click Ok at the bottom, Then go back in and checkmark it and click Ok once again.

Walla !, Write caching enabled


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Garik:
We are speaking about different things:

You mean *Write Caching* - can be enabled with *all SATA modes* from within the *Device Manager*.
I mean *Write-Back Caching* - can only be enabled in *RAID mode* from within the *RST Console*.


----------



## garikfox

Then how come when I tested my above post it then enabled the RST RAID write-back caching within the RST software ? At least I think thats what I remember it doing.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Then how come when I tested my above post it then enabled the RST RAID write-back caching within the RST software ?


I bet, that you had enabled that RST Console feature at any time previously. The Write-Back Caching setting will stay enabled forever until you do a secure erase of the SSDs.
It seems possible for me, that enabling the Write-Back Caching setting only has an effect, as long as the Write Caching has been set to "Enabled".


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, but don't forget to uninstall the previously running RST Software before you update the driver.
> Because the RST Services are running by default in the background and are using some resources. You can verify it by running the MSCONFIG command.


Oh ok. So technically the RST software's features are only useful for RAID systems and never for AHCI?

Which particular entry in the device manager needs to be updated with the x64 driver?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I never use the RST software for a AHCI system, I just use the pre-install x64 drivers.


Pre-install as in using F6?


----------



## garikfox

Yeah the small pre-install drivers, When I install windows I choose Load Driver from my USB stick.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah the small pre-install drivers, When I install windows I choose Load Driver from my USB stick.


Oh ok. And when you upgrade when there's a newer version, you just use Device manager? Which entry/entries do we need to upgradr in device manager?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And when you upgrade when there's a newer version, you just use Device manager? Which entry/entries do we need to upgradr in device manager?


Open the section "IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers" and do a right click onto the listed "AHCI Controller", then choose the option "Update Driver Software" and navigate to the suitable INF file (name: iaAHCI.inf or iaAHCIC.inf), which is within the extracted driver folder.
The AHCI Controller is the only device, which has to get the updated driver.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Open the section "IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers" and do a right click onto the listed "AHCI Controller", then choose the option "Update Driver Software" and navigate to the suitable INF file (name: iaAHCI.inf or iaAHCIC.inf), which is within the extracted driver folder.
> The AHCI Controller is the only device, which has to get the updated driver.


Got it. How about the iaStorAC.inf file, is that for RAID?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Got it. How about the iaStorAC.inf file, is that for RAID?


Yes!


----------



## qgshadow

I decided to undo my Raid0 SSD array since I couldn't get the trim to work with windows 8, P67 board, I was wondering if for gaming using raid 0 makes a difference?


----------



## garikfox

I actually find a single SSD is better then RAID


----------



## xotox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> I've noticed something very strange... can't understand it. I use the latest 12.7 Orom on Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 gen 3. Everything works perfectly with the 12.6.3.1000 drivers. Trim is also working according to trimcheck. When I use any of the 12.7 drivers I can't cold boot windows 8. Restart works fine, no problem at all. Trim is working. It's just the cold boot that fails. WIth Uefi boot the PC is just shutting itself down, whith legacy boot the PC hangs at the windows logo. Very strange, because I have no problem at all with previous drivers....Does anyone have a clue what is going on?
> 
> hmmmm strange.... 12.8 drivers are whql, but still my windows 8 machine won't cold boot from them....12.6 works perfectly though......


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I actually find a single SSD is better then RAID


When you said RAID there, you mean two or more mech drives in RAID? You can always RAID SSD's


----------



## garikfox

Any RAID


----------



## qgshadow

I was wondering, am i supposed to update any drivers in the controller even tho i am not running any raid 0 setup anymore? and which one am i supposed to use?

ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME P67 CHIPSET


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Any RAID


Why? But the performance of 2 SSD's in RAID0 is way faster than a single SSD although not really significant in real world performance, lol; more on synthetic benchmarking, but still


----------



## illwill

I have read that 2 SSD's in RAID 0 is worse than 1 in real world performance


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> I have read that 2 SSD's in RAID 0 is worse than 1 in real world performance


That is nonsense.
A RAID0 with 2 or more SSDs as members is never less performant than a single SSD running in AHCI mode (unless the user has missed the optimal RAID0 settings). The contrary is true: Users, who are processing big sized files (example: video encoding), will recognize a remarkable performance boost.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is nonsense.
> A RAID0 with 2 or more SSDs as members is never less performant than a single SSD running in AHCI mode (unless the user has missed the optimal RAID0 settings). The contrary is true: Users, who are processing big sized files (example: video encoding), will recognize a remarkable performance boost.


Very true. The only downside to having a RAID0 system is that reliability is cut to down to half.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The only downside to having a RAID0 system is that reliability is cut to down to half.


Correct, but the probability of a sudden breakdown of a RAID0 member is much lower with SSDs than with HDDs, because SSDs don't have mechanical write and read heads.


----------



## garikfox

For me I feel that One very good SSD is better then two in RAID 0, One SSD feels snappier within the OS etc. this is just my opinion. I've been using RAID 0 since the first controllers were put onto Motherboards.

Heres a Tom's article about One SSD or RAID 0

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-raid-benchmark,3485.html


----------



## illwill

I was going to paste that link also.

The RAID-based configurations undoubtedly scored the first touchdown given exceptional sequential results, but the game didn't end there. Individual SSDs regained ground in the tests that followed, even posting better scores in some of them.


----------



## gnogni

Hi! Sometimes my Windows 8 is freezed at boot using Intel RST 12.8.0.1016 Driver.
I discovered that it do not work when I use the hybernate mode or the hybrid shutdown of Windows 8.
With the previous Intel RST 12.6.3.1000 Driver it works very well.

An other strange behavior:
- the stripe size resulting by the OROM 12.7.0.1936 is 488403MB - 50MB;
- the previous stripe size was 488403MB - 7MB (OROM 11.2.0.1527);
- if you want to get again the correct size, make a stripe lower than the max size (< 476.9GB)
and increase the space after the installation of Windows with the Intel RST GUI...
otherwise you get an error!

My system:
AsRock Z77 Professional (BIOS v1.70 + OROM 12.7.0.1936)
CPU i7-3770K @4.7GHz OC / 16GB RAM G-SKILL 2400MHz CL9 XMP
2X SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256GB RAID-0 (Firmware DXM05B0Q)
2X HDD WD3200BEKT RAID-1 (Firmware 11.01A11)
1X Pioneer BD-ROM BDC-202 (Firmware 1.07)

Cheers


----------



## the_real_7

Hey Guys Ive went back to running a single ssd in achi , just because I felt it was quicker to boot and just as fast on the desktop without all the trim issues . I finally decided to use the Intel RST(e) Drivers over the stock MS drivers because my two Samsung SSD 840 Pro Random Read IOP and Random Write IOP were very low . So I downloaded Intel RST(e 12.5.0.1066 after that My Random Read IOP and Random Write IOP speeds went up to normal and My Sequential Write went down.
Ive tried also 12.7.1.1000 and 12.8.0.1016 and performance keeps dropping , could it be because Im running such a old Intel raid rom 11.0.0.1339 ? Would Updating Intel raid rom 12.0.0.1783 with the Intel RST(e) 12.7.1.1000 net me back performance in both places , and if so is there a updated Asus Maximus V Formula Bios 1707 or 1802 with Intel raid rom 12.0.0.1783 ? Here some pictures below of where Im at in single Achi . Thanks Again

Before Intel raid rom 11.0.0.1339 and Microsoft Drivers



After Intel raid rom 11.0.0.1339 and Intel RST(e 12.5.0.1066


----------



## MaxOC

After running my two Vertex 4 in raid 0 for almost a year, I decided to go to single drives setup next time I rebuild (when Windows 8.1 will be released). I will keep one for OS and software and the second one dedicated to my Steam and Origin games libraries.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxOC*
> 
> After running my two Vertex 4 in raid 0 for almost a year, I decided to go to single drives setup next time I rebuild (when Windows 8.1 will be released). I will keep one for OS and software and the second one dedicated to my Steam and Origin games libraries.


I agree with you idea. I did the same move after running 520 in sata raid and every other ssd and hdd before that . With a fast ssd there is no neeed for raid unless sequential speed on your os is a must which is never. What I did was optimal I put a samsung 840 240 pro as my os c:/ and then a slave samsung 840 512 d:/steam d:/downloads d:/documents etc . My system boots much faster and coordinates a bit better . now if we could get rid of the raid boot load that be a different story


----------



## gnogni

oh my g!!! there are maaany issues with the last release!!
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/23060/eng/ReleaseNotes.htm


----------



## jeroompje

Wanted: Asus Maximus VI Formula bios 0714 with intel raid option rom 12701936
Can i edit the *.cap file myself using mmtool like i did with *.rom bios-format (Z68)?

thanks,
Jerome.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Can i edit the *.cap file myself using mmtool like i did with *.rom bios-format (Z68)?.


Yes, you can!


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnogni*
> 
> oh my g!!! there are maaany issues with the last release!!
> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/23060/eng/ReleaseNotes.htm












Guys,
what Rom + driver couple reccomend for stable using?

With default AsRock Intel Raid ROM (12.5 maybe) what's the best driver?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## garikfox

I would use 12.7.0.1936 ROM with driver 12.8.0.1016


----------



## kevindd992002

What happened to station drivers? Is it already dead or what?


----------



## vaskos1

great job ! I was able to upgrade OROM drivers on my Z77X-D3H


----------



## jeroompje

Can you please make available Asus Maximus VI Formula bios 0714 with intel raid option rom 12701936


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


What happened to station drivers?


----------



## error-id10t

They updated the site.. went bang, but it's back now.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> They updated the site.. went bang, but it's back now.


But without all the other old files?


----------



## gnogni

2.7.0.1936 Raid ROM with driver 12.6.3.1000 is very stable on my mobo Fatal1ty Z77 Professional


----------



## jeroompje

Applied Intel RST driver/software 12.8.0.1016 with RAID OROM 12.7.0.1936 (bios 0714)
to my new build with:
- Raid-0: 4x Corsair Force GT 120Gb
- Asus Maximus 6 Formula

-->> TRIM still not working.
anybody a clue?

thanks,
Jerome.


----------



## takt

Does anyone have updated BIOS for the Asus P8Z68-V Pro board (non gen3)?


----------



## garikfox

Read the bottom of my first post


----------



## kirthgersen25

Can i have the lates bios modification for my board? thank you.
Here the link for the bios:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_DELUXE/P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-2003.zip


----------



## garikfox

That BIOS has been on my SkyDrive since late Jume
 








The download link is on my first post


----------



## kirthgersen25

Thank you, i didn't think there was the bios, but only the drivers rst. Thank you again. Now i only have to clean pc and his watercooling system, redo the array, reinstall win 7 and the others stuff, uff.....
Bye bye


----------



## Nurisha

Modified the P8Z68-V LE v4101 myself:

p8z68-v-le-asus-4101_RST_v12.7.0.1936.zip 4399k .zip file


----------



## Sandoz

Can you mod the BIOS for the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe (Gen-1) to the OROM 12.7.0.1936 as well? I can only find OROM 12.6.0.1867 on your SkyDrive.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68_DELUXE/P8Z68-DELUXE-ASUS-3603-win7_8.zip

Much appreciated


----------



## garikfox

Please read the bottom of my first post


----------



## Sandoz

Ehm... what did I miss?









The bottom of your first post says:

"Note: If you need a P67/Z68 mod BIOS e-mail me the BIOS download link and I'll get that to you as soon as I can."


----------



## garikfox

Yep, e-mail me


----------



## Sandoz

Sent you a PM


----------



## Zeronines

Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Sandoz

Hi Garik,

I can confirm that your mod for the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe (Gen-1) with OROM 12.7.0.1936 works fine on my dual boot system. XP SP3 is running IRST 11.2.0.1006 and W7 SP1 12.8.0.1016. No problems encountered so far









Thank you very much for your quick replies and fix, you have been a great help









Cheers mate!


----------



## garikfox

Awesome, good to hear


----------



## cybersm

Thanks Garikfox for updating the Asus Z68 with the latest OROM. Everything is running OK.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## dron

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LE_PLUS/P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0906.zip

please


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## error-id10t

never mind, found instructions for microcode.


----------



## wuwi

i switched back to ahci with drivs no longer in raid0 ( obviously) does this raidrom still offer any benefits at all then?

also i have the P8Z77-v deluxe motherboard with 2003 orom whenever i disable epu powersaving mode, it automatically enables it again. not sure if its the rom causing it or its a big in the original rom


----------



## jeroompje

After switching my raid-0 windows disk from Sandforce to Samsung 840 Pro, trim works again on my Z87 system!

cheers,
Jerome.


----------



## jeroompje

what happened to Station Drivers?
https://ssl0.ovh.net/fr/
do i need an account now?
how do i get it?

Jerome.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> what happened to Station Drivers?
> https://ssl0.ovh.net/fr/
> do i need an account now?
> how do i get it?


Station-Drivers is still under construction and obviously down again at the moment.
Your question how to get an account there has alredy been answered at win-raid.com.


----------



## MaxOC

I currently have 2 Vertex 4 in raid 0, but I'm planning switch to single drive config soon when I rebuild my system. Is there any advantage in leaving raid enabled in the bios instead of ahci? If I use ahci do I need to instal the RST drivers or the standard Intel chipset driver will suffice?


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Can you mod the new Maximus VI Extreme 0804 bios?

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS+VI+EXTREME&p=1&s=45

Thanks!


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Also, can you add the latest P8Z77-I Deluxe.

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z77-I+DELUXE&p=1&s=39


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrasunGQ*
> 
> Can you mod the new Maximus VI Extreme 0804 bios?
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS+VI+EXTREME&p=1&s=45
> 
> Thanks!


which raid orom does 0804 vanilla have?
thanks,
Jerome.


----------



## mindwarper

The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme 0804 vanilla has Intel Option ROM version:
*Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v12.7.0.1936*

Have just checked it with editor and extracted the OROM and verified in Hex Editor...
The UEFI SataDriver module in the BIOS has the same version

So this one is fully updated already in the vanilla BIOS


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindwarper*
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VI Extreme 0804 vanilla has Intel Option ROM version:
> *Intel(R) RAID for SATA - v12.7.0.1936*
> 
> Have just checked it with editor and extracted the OROM and verified in Hex Editor...
> The UEFI SataDriver module in the BIOS has the same version
> 
> So this one is fully updated already in the vanilla BIOS


Thanks for sorting this out!
Saves Garikfox work also









Jerome.


----------



## garikfox

Excellent, so *HydrasunGQ* doesnt need any BIOS's then i see.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Excellent, so *HydrasunGQ* doesnt need any BIOS's then i see.


asus p8z77-i deluxe

1101 - 2013.09.02
Improve memory compatibility.

official asus download link
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-I_DELUXE/P8Z77-I-DELUXE-SI-1101.zip


----------



## mindwarper

If I only knew how to update the microcode for the 8Mb ROMs (i.e. ASUS, ASRock, MSI) as Aptio MMTool crashes when selecting the CPU tab... Is there an other way to do that? perhaps with Phoenix Tool?
Please show me so that I can try for myself later....

I seem also not able to update the UEFI SataDriver module to v12.7.0.1936 in the ASRock BIOSes (used Z87-series up to now)... same is when trying to update the LAN option ROM to newer version
I get Error in Replacing file message... I think it is due space in the ROM file itself... or am I wrong?

*update:*
I have tried deleting the LAN option ROM then re-insert an updated version and presto now I can also update the SataDriver to v12.7.0.1936...
The ROM I was working on is the one you posted: ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac 1.70... But I have no Z87 Extreme9/ac with Haswell to test...

I have created a new ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac 1.70 ROM with these updates:

Intel EFI SataDriver 12.7.0.1936
Intel Boot Agent GE 1.4.10 to *1.5.40*
Intel PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS *2.1.77*
Intel GOPdriver 5.0.1023 to *5.0.1034*
Now I would like to know how to update the intel 06C3 Haswell microcode to version 12 as Aptio MMTool crashes when selecting the CPU tab... Is there an other way to do that? perhaps with Phoenix Tool?
Please show me the direction so that I can try for myself later


----------



## error-id10t

This worked for me at least, not sure why it's this simple seeing as the last instruction I saw included 20 odd steps!

http://www.win-raid.com/t66f13-Intel-Sandy-Ivy-bridge-and-Haswell-VBIOS-differences-7.html#msg659

Just look for the GUID mentioned because it's in a difference place than shown above (at least was on my board). Once you're in the tab, then just delete the existing entry and put in the 12.


----------



## garikfox

Added P8Z77-I-DELUXE-SI BIOS 1101


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Thanks mindwarper and garikfox!


----------



## mindwarper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This worked for me at least, not sure why it's this simple seeing as the last instruction I saw included 20 odd steps!
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t66f13-Intel-Sandy-Ivy-bridge-and-Haswell-VBIOS-differences-7.html#msg659
> 
> Just look for the GUID mentioned because it's in a difference place than shown above (at least was on my board). Once you're in the tab, then just delete the existing entry and put in the 12.


Thanks for the heads up on this, but I have additional questions...

I've found the GUID mentioned in the Volume 00 Index 01 and another in Volume 02:01-02 Index 02 just as like in the mentioned information for the BIOS of ASRock's Z87 Extreme9/ac provided by garikfox...

Now I am curious...
I can delete them safely and then update the microcode patch?

Or do I do these steps?

extract them
delete them
do the microcode patch update
then re-insert the previously deleted with the extracted modules
Or can I just go on after I deleted the empty modules with the GUID and *leave* them out subsequently?
Does it harm the UEFI BIOS in any way if you leave them out...?

In other words how can I re-insert the previously deleted empty gaps (GUID 17088572-) at the same location again, without any trouble/huge work?
Please elaborate, if you can...

You know it is a lot of work to extract them (especially in the main Volume 02:01-02 in my case) first, as you have to do them in order to get them back later in same order.
Thanks again on your help on this...


----------



## error-id10t

I didn't re-insert them, I deleted them and then changed the micro-code and flashed.

However, the 2 files are not empty so your question about re-inserting them back is a good one and I think should be done. I can only define the Volume and not the Index, meaning they go back in at the bottom of the Volume. Of course once you've done this, CPU Patch tab will fail over again.

Got to head off to the office but just saw we've got new code (16) so good timing, I'll re-insert the files this time


----------



## error-id10t

Sorry Garikfox, let me know if this is totally off-topic and you don't want it here.

@Mindwarper, so I put in microcode 16 today and this time I also put the GUID entries back into BIOS before flashing. Both methods work - I still have a feeling they should be put in back seeing as they're not empty when you export them. I also saw that you got a separate response from Pacman who also left them out and hasn't ran into problem so .. either way appears to work.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added P8Z77-I-DELUXE-SI BIOS 1101


THNX

it's possible to have a bios with also other main rom update?

(i think the main are intel raid, intel lan, and intel microcode.. right? )

and about the intel MEI firmware, it's possible to update with a bios mod? i'm having some problem to update it from windows..


----------



## mindwarper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Sorry Garikfox, let me know if this is totally off-topic and you don't want it here.
> 
> @Mindwarper, so I put in microcode 16 today and this time I also put the GUID entries back into BIOS before flashing. Both methods work - I still have a feeling they should be put in back seeing as they're not empty when you export them. I also saw that you got a separate response from Pacman who also left them out and hasn't ran into problem so .. either way appears to work.


Thanks for that information








I agree and also disagree with you that the modules mentioned (and deleted for the microcode update) are empty...

If you look at the exported size then indeed there it has some size...
But now if you then open it in a Hex editor the first HEX values you see is the GUID in HEX format then followed by a few HEX values
then at offset 00000018 the the data is actually empty, i.e HEX values of FF repeadtedly...

So that's why I agree and also a bit disagree that the modules mentioned are empty...

But to re-insert them would be a good idea, but then in deed they get re-inserted at the bottom of the Volume....as you cannot specify the Index as you mentioned
Better yet is to get them re-inserted at their original location... But again I would like that to be not as much work as I think it is now... There has to be a solution that does not imply that much tedious work...

Ok also sorry for me, garikfox to "spoil" your thread with this information...


----------



## garikfox

Intel RST 12.8.2.1000 WHQL

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/10-drivers/28-intel-sata


----------



## garikfox

*par*: I only replace the RAID ROM's, I dont like to touch anything else.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Intel RST 12.8.2.1000 WHQL
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/10-drivers/28-intel-sata


thanks for the heads up. station-drivers runs extremely slow, but it loads finally ... eventually LOL.
updated driver on my win 8 already. nice to see this one was certified also for 8.1 too


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> thanks for the heads up. station-drivers runs extremely slow, but it loads finally ... eventually LOL.


If you have problems to join Station-Drivers or to get the drivers downloaded from there, you may try it >here<.</a>


----------



## evdjj3j

Can you please mod the bios for an Asrock z68m/usb3?

Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Read the bottom of my first post please


----------



## evdjj3j

Thank you.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## davidm71

Anyone come across faulty usb 2 functionality after doing multiple firmware device updates on their boards? Lately my USB2 ports have been acting weird and now and then disconnect and blink on and off. This is on my Asus Z68 Deluxe board of which I have lost count how many times I have updated firmwares and such. Another guy on the Z68 owners thread is having similar issues. Is there a way to update the USB2 and 3 to the latest firmwares and install latest drivers?

Thank you.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ davidm71:

The Firmware update of the various USB 3.0 Controllers is not as easy as usual. Furthermore ASMedia obviously has delivered a faulty Firmware version to the mainboard manufacturers. For details you may look here: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/96-firmware-asmedia-104x-usb3-130201-10-02-00


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ davidm71:
> 
> The Firmware update of the various USB 3.0 Controllers is not as easy as usual. Furthermore ASMedia obviously has delivered a faulty Firmware version to the mainboard manufacturers. For details you may look here: http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/96-firmware-asmedia-104x-usb3-130201-10-02-00


Thanks Fernando but I think I have NEC Renasas USB 3 Chipset on my Asus Z68 Deluxe board. Though the problem is on the USB 2.0 ports and intermittent but still of concern. Need to fix. Thank you.


----------



## garikfox

ASUS boards are well known for there USB ports going out, Thats one reason why I dont buy ASUS anymore there quality has gone down.


----------



## davidm71

That makes sense. I had another Asus AMD board once that was constant USB issues. I hope thats not the case here. My best guess is that its the memory overclock and maybe thats tripping the usb. Trying a lower memory frequency to see if that helps or figure out how to raise ich or vtt volts on this board. Thanks.


----------



## R o x

... I may add the front panel USB 3.0 box internal cable connector is abit flimsy ... due the bend and thus horizontal pressure of the thick cable on the connector it tends to come loose from the socket inside ... and that while its supposed to be the 'DELUXE' part ! LOL

no problem, I've countered it with two USB3 addon cards, one ASMedia steered, another VIA, both very UASP capable


----------



## BrainDedd

There is a new BIOS for Maximus V Formula (1903) out today!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainDedd*
> 
> There is a new BIOS for Maximus V Formula (1903) out today!


There are updated ASUS BIOSes available for a lot of Z77 mainboards (P8Z77-PRO, P8Z77-V, Sabertooth Z77 etc.).

By the way: There is a new BIOS modding toolkit available (name: *OROM_Replace*), which is very easy to be used. If you want to get more informations, please look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tip-Use-of-the-quot-AMI-UEFI-BIOS-Module-Update-Toolkit-quot.html


----------



## garikfox

Do the new BIOS's contain the updated RAID ROM ? thats why im not updating them until a user requests them


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Do the new BIOS's contain the updated RAID ROM ?


No, they still contain the Intel RST RAID ROM v11.0.0.1339 ad the SataDriver v11.6.0.1702.


----------



## illwill

Edit: Nevermind, I was requesting a BIOS mod but did it myself using the tool that Fernando 1 linked. It was extremely easy to use.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added new ASUS Z77 BIOS's


----------



## wuwi

P8Z 77-V DELUXE bios updated to 2104


----------



## qgshadow

Hi, Does the X79 Chipset supports RAID 0 TRIM?

i am about to buy the new Asus X79 Deluxe and upgrade to ivy-e. I was wondering if i can get raid 0 trim working on this board.

Thanks


----------



## feniks

thanks for the update, nice!


----------



## feniks

what up with IRST 12.8.2.1000, not recommended (in OP)?


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the latest IRST firmware again?


----------



## garikfox

12.7.0.1936


----------



## Y3kRulez

I have a P8P67 REV 3.0 B3 Revision (this one: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67_PRO/) and I wanted to do a raid 0 with 2 Samsung 840 Evo 250 gb, so I thought that "P8P67 PRO" drivers that you supply (these: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=cc475fe5dfe13df4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4%21145&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s#cid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4%21204&authkey=%21ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s , version 3602) was the correct one for my motherboard. I flashed the bios. After doing so, unfortunately, if I set the mode to RAID in the bios, I'm unable to enter the raid utilty (with CTRL+I): it doesn't show up at all! As long as I can tell there are only 2 P8P67 PRO (REV 3.0 and REV 3.1, at least that's what it looks like on the asus website if I checked correctly), so I assume that the bios firmware is correct. Am I missing something? Thanks for your time.


----------



## garikfox

Youll need to email me for the latest OROM for that board, read the bottom of my first post.

Also you cant install Windows in UEFI mode with that board and use RAID to boot from, that board doesnt contain the UEFI SataDriver (RAID). Youll have to install windows in Legacy mode/boot.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 12.7.0.1936


When was that released?


----------



## garikfox

Maybe over 3 mos ago or so


----------



## Y3kRulez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Youll need to email me for the latest OROM for that board, read the bottom of my first post.
> 
> Also you cant install Windows in UEFI mode with that board and use RAID to boot from, that board doesnt contain the UEFI SataDriver (RAID). Youll have to install windows in Legacy mode/boot.


mail sent! I'm looking forward for any update!


----------



## qgshadow

Anyone knows if it works on x79? Thanks

Mobo asus x79 deluxe


----------



## garikfox

Yes it does


----------



## wuwi

so does this have any use for non raid users?


----------



## qgshadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes it does


haha, i would give you the bios off asus website, but i can't seem to find a direct link. So i upload the bios to a p2p website.

http://BillionUploads.com/xrv5tijnh1g4


----------



## garikfox

*wuwi*: Not really, youll be fine with the original BIOS


----------



## garikfox

*qgshadow*: e-mail me ill get that too you. my e-mail is on the first post


----------



## feniks

decided to post this question here, a bit OT, sorry.

regarding ASUS Z77 Maximus V series boards running in UEFI mode AND RAID enabled. do you all get no SATA devices detected in BIOS (under SATA ports tab) when running UEFI in RAID mode?
as long as this is not a problem for booting off Intel RAID device (UEFI has a separate tab for that) I find it difficult to boot a win8 system (installed in UEFI mode) from a non-RAID device (single SSD) while keeping storage drives in RAID... I did such setup on several OEM business work stations, but those had AHCI+RAID mode, this board seems to do either and or only, can't do both?

does anybody know if SATA devices were getting detected normally on old OROM 11.0 in UEFI+RAID? will be working on a friend's rig in evening, he's been running SSD AHCI so far, but we want to put his storage drives in mirror (and so it requires the controller to run RAID mode), but then Windows 8 can't boot even when I set the registry keys for iastora/iastorv to enabled and storahci to disabled ... also tried opposite setting with no luck either ... hmmmm ...


----------



## jsterling

If you use the F6 drivers during the initial UEFI setup then the only entry you'll probably see in the bios is for the Windows Boot Manager. That's all I see with my P8Z77-V in a similar setup. I believe that I had this issue using the 11.x series as well when SATA was set to RAID.

As far as the AHCI to Raid issue try this KB article. I have had to do this a few times to get Windows 8 to boot after changing from AHCI to RAID or Raid to AHCI.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2751461


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsterling*
> 
> If you use the F6 drivers during the initial UEFI setup then the only entry you'll probably see in the bios is for the Windows Boot Manager. That's all I see with my P8Z77-V in a similar setup. I believe that I had this issue using the 11.x series as well when SATA was set to RAID.
> 
> As far as the AHCI to Raid issue try this KB article. I have had to do this a few times to get Windows 8 to boot after changing from AHCI to RAID or Raid to AHCI.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2751461


thanks, that's what I am afraid of.
OS was installed in AHCI mode, but as far as conversion is not a problem on its own (just toggling registry key values, StartOverride for win8 specifically), the problem is I think the BIOS/OROM on this board, specifically in UEFI mode ... it doesn't display any SATA devices except for Windows Boot Manager which would be fine (it works in UEFI+AHCI mode) if it continued to work in UEFI+RAID mode LOL ... IRST is installed in Windows or course. OS cannot find the bootable device after toggling registry keys and SATA controller mode, BSOD every time ...

haven't tried the SHIFT+Restart trick yet with Advanced Boot options then booting to Safe Mode so it redetects, if that doesn't work then it not a problem with OS. found this trick somewhere earlier, never tried it before, as usually manipulating registry keys was sufficient.


----------



## comsci

Need help with the *P8Z77-V LK* mod bios(1104 w/ RAID OROM 12.7.0.1936). Is there any way for it to PASS the ezflash verification check? I don't know any other ways to flash the bios so please help me. Appreciate any help.


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comsci*
> 
> Need help with the *P8Z77-V LK* mod bios(1104 w/ RAID OROM 12.7.0.1936). Is there any way for it to PASS the ezflash verification check? I don't know any other ways to flash the bios so please help me. Appreciate any help.


You have to name the BIOS file to a specific name, I'm not sure what it is for that model but you should be able to find it on Google. Then you have to put the file on a USB flash drive and put the drive in in the specific white colored USB 2.0 port. And finally you have to flash the BIOS by pressing the small Flashback button that is on the motherboard itself for 3 seconds until the LED starts to blink.
These are the steps I have to do on my Asus P8Z77-V Pro. Nice "feature" huh?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comsci*
> 
> Need help with the *P8Z77-V LK* mod bios(1104 w/ RAID OROM 12.7.0.1936). Is there any way for it to PASS the ezflash verification check? I don't know any other ways to flash the bios so please help me. Appreciate any help.


You will find a solution here: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/36311-Flashing-modded-BIOS-on-ASUS-P8Z77-V-LK?p=704767&viewfull=1#post704767
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> And finally you have to flash the BIOS by pressing the small Flashback button that is on the motherboard itself for 3 seconds until the LED starts to blink.


Unfortunately the ASUS P8Z77-V LK doesn't have such button.


----------



## illwill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You will find a solution here: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/36311-Flashing-modded-BIOS-on-ASUS-P8Z77-V-LK?p=704767&viewfull=1#post704767
> Unfortunately the ASUS P8Z77-V LK doesn't have such button.


Oh, my mistake.


----------



## Fraizer

hellloo









its posible please to have the lastest OROM withe this last bios of asus maximus vi gene ?

MAXIMUS-VI-GENE-ASUS-0804

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/#support_Download

thank you


----------



## comsci

Thank you guys for responding to my question. I don't get it why Asus has to make such a pain for flashing a mod bios. Models with the magic "*Flash Button*" are priced much higher than those without. My BIG regret!!!


----------



## garikfox

*Fraizer*: Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you ^^


----------



## serkanteo

its posible please to have the latest OROM with this last bios of asus maximus vi hero?

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS+VI+HERO&p=1&s=45

thanks.


----------



## safado2

Hello Guys,

Got an Asus Maximus V formula and just noticed at the asus website that there is a new BIOS file is available.

Im not to sure atm, but I believe im using the Bios version 1802 with Orom 12.7.0.1910 on raid 0, having Trim functionality.

Was wondering, if i decide to upgrade to the new OROM 1903 with OROM 12.7.0.1936, Will I lose all my current raid configuration?

Cant really be sure what bios version im using and what orom i have right now, since im away from home, but once i get there, I will check it out.

Furthermore, If my Bios is using the OROM 12.7.0.1936, that would mean that im using the latest bios 1903, right?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## garikfox

*serkanteo*: Added


----------



## garikfox

*safado2*: No you wont lose the data just make sure to re-setup the new BIOS once its flashed. But if I was you I'd delete the array and then flash the new BIOS then once flashed I'd redo the array and then re-install Windows with the latest pre-install driver then once Windows has been updated and the new chipset drivers have been installed run the full Intel RST package to get the RAID manager etc.









Yes 12.7.0.1936 OROM is the latest one currently.









FYI: That BIOS is already on my SkyDrive, Link is on the First post.


----------



## safado2

Hi Gari,

I reckon Im using the 1936 OROM but my bios file it's not the latest one, I think it's the 1802, is this possible at all?

Since i wont be at home for a time, i suspect that im using the 1802 bios but with the latest orom that Gari has created, reason behind this, the new bios file just came out in sept, few weeks ago.

As per re-installing windows, I would try to avoid that, I like the way the system us working atm.

Have anyone got any experience using higher clocks like 2133 mhz (Ram clocks)

My current RAM is this: http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_218&products_id=23124

Id like to make it work at 2133 instead of 1600, however the damn MCH (Memory Controller Hub) will only work up to 1600.

Do you guys recommend to use XMP, so the ram will work at 2133 rather than just changing 2133 in the bios only?

Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Little off topic.. but yes, use XMP, you can more than likely change it to be CAS10 and up it to be 2400Mhz with 1T also.


----------



## safado2

I know it's bit of topic, but worth the shot.

The ram is rated at 2133 but the MCH officially work under 1600.

If i choose to use the XMP, the ram shall work at 2133 but also the cpu will get a small oc, right?

After that, will try to do Intel burn test to see if the system is stable.


----------



## error-id10t

I doubt you'll see an impact on any future OC potential or your current OC, that said I've got no idea what your system is. That'll only happen on the cheapest of the cheap mobo's. Just cause they say anything above 1600Mhz is OC it doesn't really mean jack today.. enable XMP and change it to 1T and it's 99% certain all is sweet.


----------



## safado2

If i do as you say, that wont create BSOD?

Can you be more specific with the 1T?

Got an asus Maximus v formula./


----------



## garikfox

You dont have to re-install Windows just flash the newer BIOS then re-setup your BIOS after the flash.

If your using 2 RAM sticks they will most likely run at 1T command rate, If your using 4 sticks you need to set that to 2T


----------



## comsci

I'm with 4 sticks and have my CR set to 1T. D


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comsci*
> 
> I'm with 4 sticks and have my CR set to 1T. D


some sticks can run 1T up to 2400MHz ... my very old Mushkin 996990 (rated at 2000MHz CL9) could run 4-stick setup on Z77 up to 2133MHz CL9 easily, however I was aiming at 2400MHz ... sold the second pair mostly because I never really needed the extra 8GB of RAM ... and wanted to play around 2400MHz for daily running (was a no go under Prime95 24hrs test anyways).


----------



## guido1993

New 12.8.4.1000 WHQL RST Drivers









http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/10-drivers/28-intel-sata


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> New 12.8.4.1000 WHQL RST Drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/10-drivers/28-intel-sata


thanks!


----------



## realmenwearpink

Hello! New to the thread/community,
have been using this OPROM in my asus P8Z77-V LK for a little while, when I realized that my software was dated.
I just installed the newest version, along with the intel RTS driver newest version. When booting my system, I noticed that the RAID OPROM (whatever its called, where you press ctr-I to do raid options) is now at a very OLD version, the latest date says 2004-11, and the version is 11.0.0.1339. Is this because it is a modified software as stated in the first page post? And if so, how do I find the TRUE version I am running? Or did I do something wrong?
Thanks for helping this newb, still learning.







little more complicated than Android flashing...


----------



## garikfox

Does that board have USB Flashback ? If it does then youll need to use it to update with my BIOS

If that board doesnt have USB Flashback then theres nothing you can do but wait for ASUS to update there BIOS with a newer RAID OROM.


----------



## realmenwearpink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Does that board have USB Flashback ? If it does then youll need to use it to update with my BIOS
> 
> If that board doesnt have USB Flashback then theres nothing you can do but wait for ASUS to update there BIOS with a newer RAID OROM.


I'm not sure if it does or not, but I have used your BIOS in the past to upgrade my OPROM when it was dated, and it did work. I just use an Asus installer that comes with AI suite 2, and it works every time I try new BIOS flashes...

After trying some stuff, it seems that maybe the Asus installer I was using does not work? Maybe... But I believe the board has flashback (I checked the actual board, there is a little spot that says bios flbk)
I guess they just left the spot where it would go blank? Because after researching and checking, I gather that BIOS flashback has its own little usb port and button, which mine does not. Just an empty spot, where they could have put it. Thanks Asus. unless I'm missing something... Thanks for the help, and sorry for clouding the thread with newbile things


----------



## garikfox

Yeah the only way to flash a MOD BIOS on a ASUS Z77 board is with the USB Flashback option. If you try to use EZ-Flash to flash a MOD BIOS it will throw a verification error and wont let you flash it.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah the only way to flash a MOD BIOS on a ASUS Z77 board is with the USB Flashback option. If you try to use EZ-Flash to flash a MOD BIOS it will throw a verification error and wont let you flash it.


There is a possibility for ASUS mainboards without the USB Flashback option to flash a modded BIOS, but the procedure is risky and nothing for newbees:
The modded BIOS will be accepted, if it is prepared by the Tool Flash Toolkit (FTK), which has been developed by CodeRush. For further details you may look here: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726429


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Kind of lost track of whats the latest and greatest Intel raid orom these days thanks to all work and no play. I'm on 12.6.0.1867 orom and 12.6.0.1028 rst driver. Should I bother to upgrade to something newer?

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Of course !, Newer is better right ? lol


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Of course !, Newer is better right ? lol


Yeah right! Not always. Though in case of Win 8.1 vs 8.0 yes..


----------



## mindwarper

I have checked the vanilla ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer BIOS v1.00 file and I can tell that the SATA OROM and the SATA UEFI Driver are the newest version, i.e. 12.7.0.1936


----------



## Ioannos

Hi,

I want to ask if this mods will enable my Z68 mobo to support TRIM on intel's raid controller

thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Yes


----------



## Ioannos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes


Then I suppose I am going to have to rebuild the RAID. But I'm I going to have to reinstall the OS? What if I restore from a backup image that I created?


----------



## garikfox

I would do a fresh install









Delete the array, then flash my BIOS then redo the array then install Windows with the pre-install driver, then once Windows is updated and the Intel Chipset drivers are installed then install the Intel RST software package.


----------



## error-id10t

I still haven't seen any benefit with clean install when doing OROM updates.. also don't think I've ever read it as a recommendation from release notes. I'm sure it won't hurt, but benefits.. questionable.


----------



## garikfox

12.8.6.1000 WHQL released


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 12.8.6.1000 WHQL released


thanks







.. I have just upgraded to 12.8.4.1000 like 2 days ago ...


----------



## guido1993

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/233-intel-rapid-storage-technology-12-8-6-1000-whql-drivers/

Download link!


----------



## gijs007

Hey Garikfox,

A new update has been released for our motherboard (MSI Z77 GD-65): E7751IMS.AB1

You can download it at: http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=101709&pageNo=36&s=30a98d46fbd0f05c7966e4e6a07b6346f0f67295

Could you implement the new raid rom in this?
Thank you in advance and keep up the great work


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Ramon

Hi Garikfox!

Would you be kind enough to please add ASRock Exterme4 GEN3 BIOS V2.30 to your 12.7.0.1936 OROM TRIM RAID download? (It's located here: ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z68%20Extreme4%20Gen3(2.30)ROM.zip )

I don't really care for the UEFI BETA L2.31A for now, but that could become useful in the future. ( ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z68%20Extreme4%20Gen3(L2.31A)ROM.zip )

Thanks! ,

Ramon


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Ramon

That was faster than fast!! Thanks a million sir!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## mindwarper

Can one also upload to your SkyDrive?
I've just created an updated ASRock Z87M Pro4 1.90 BIOS with the necessary 12.7.0.1936 modifications (OROM & UEFI SataDriver)
I've just created an updated ASRock Z87 Extreme9/ac 1.80 BIOS with the necessary 12.7.0.1936 modifications (OROM & UEFI SataDriver)


----------



## garikfox

Just me, sorry about that


----------



## mindwarper

OK I see
I've sent you a PM


----------



## garikfox

Thanks


----------



## acale

Hello garikfox,

I have received your bios mod and installed it with EZ Mode on my ASUS P8Z68-V PRO. The update, unfortunately, failed. I got the message that everything had gone well and that the PC had to be restarted. When I did this, the screen remained black and I heard two short beeps. Fortunately I was able to restore the old bios through the recovery process. In the past, updating the BIOS this way always went well. Should I have mentioned that I needed the Win 8 version one?


----------



## garikfox

Hmm, your the first to have a problem, all BIOS's are the same there isnt any special ones for Win8 or Win7

Not sure what went wrong, were you OCing when you updated it ?


----------



## acale

Yes, @4,2 ghz, but as i said, i had no problem in the past updating the bios this way. Should i maybe rename your bios mod?


----------



## garikfox

No need its the same name, im not sure why it didnt work that is truly weird


----------



## garikfox

I'll redo the BIOS and add the BIOS to my SkyDrive


----------



## acale

You are the best









Thank you

Edit:
it worked. Thanks again


----------



## clos2k

I have the asrock 970 extreme 4, please help! Thanks


----------



## garikfox

970 ? isnt that a AMD board ?


----------



## clos2k

Yes and I just noticed your thread stated intel. My apologies, I was actually able to flash my bios with the 2.50 update with no problems. Thanks for replying!


----------



## garikfox

No problem


----------



## c0re2

Hi All

I am running an ASRock X79 extreme 6 with 2 intel 520 ssds in raid 0. 3930k. Bios vP2.5. Intel driver version is 3.0.0.2003. I would very much like to enable trim support.

Aside from reading over 250 pages in this thread to understand how this works, is there a post in this thread I can read on understanding the process to modify the bios to enable trim?

Thanks much.


----------



## error-id10t

Isn't that a tad old, well according to this at least

http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules.html

I don't know, maybe the OP can update the BIOS for you and/or you can go through there and see if you can update it.


----------



## garikfox

*c0re2*: I added the BIOS for you









I replaced the RSTe OROM 3.x.(DEV_ID_2826) with the TRIM X79 12.7.0.1936 OROM

In BIOS make sure to choose the RSTe option not the RST.

Step 1 - Delete the current array, then flash my BIOS

Step 2 - Shutdown the computer unplug the power cord for 5 min., Then CLR-CMOS

Step 3 - Turn the computer back on and re-setup your BIOS, Choose RSTe RAID mode, Make sure to Enable CSM (Legacy boot dont use UEFI boot).

Step 4 - Re-Setup your RAID array, then Install Windows 7/8/8.1, At the Windows setup screen choose Load Driver option, and point it to the USB stick that has the pre-install 12.8.x x64 driver, after that has been chosen install Windows as normal. (Edit: read Fernandos post below this post)

Step 5 - Once your in Windows Update the system threw Windows Update.

Step 6 - After its all Updated install the Intel Chipset drivers 9.4.0.1026, If on Windows 7 just run the chipset *.exe package to install them. If on Win8/8.1 youll need to update each device manually, For this youll need the extracted *.zip chipset package. Theres about 7 devices youll need to manually update, theres two USB, DRAM, PCI Express Root, SMBus, LPC controller, If your using the x1 PCI-E slots theyll be two more PCI Express ones above the SMBus.

Step 6 - After the Restart install the Intel RST Software package 12.8.x, This is to give you the RST GUI Manager and to enable Write Back caching.

Step 7 - Install rest of your drivers, I usually am strict on the driver install Order, 1>Chipset, 2>RST Package, 3>USB 3 drivers if applicable, 4>Network, 5> Intel MEI software, 6>Mouse drivers, 7>Sound Drivers, 8>Video drivers

Step 8 - Enjoy


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Step 4 - Re-Setup your RAID array, then Install Windows 7/8/8.1, At the Windows setup screen choose Load Driver option, and point it to the USB stick that has the pre-install 12.8.x x64 driver, after that has been chosen install Windows as normal.


The v12.8 drivers may not been accepted by the Windows Setup, because it demands a WHQL driver and there is no original RST driver available, which does support X79 RAID systems.
So if the OS Setup doesn't detect the RAID array, I recommend to load the Intel RSTe driver v3.8.1.1006 WHQL. Once the OS is up, the X79 RAID users should temporarily install the complete Intel RSTe Drivers & Software Set v3.8.1.1006 WHQL just to get the Write-Back Caching feature enabled. After having done that, the RSTe Software can be uninstalled and the v3 drivers updated to the RST v12 ones. The driver update has to be forced by using the "Have Disk" button.


----------



## garikfox

Ohh ok cool thanks I didnt know that


----------



## c0re2

Thank you Garikfox and Fernando1. I've a few questions, just want to be sure I'm doing this right:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *c0re2*: I added the BIOS for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the RSTe OROM 3.x.(DEV_ID_2826) with the TRIM X79 12.7.0.1936 OROM
> 
> In BIOS make sure to choose the RSTe option not the RST.
> 
> Step 1 - Delete the current array, then flash my BIOS


I have downloaded 8086-2822_v12701936_mod_for_X79.bin. Hope I got the right Bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Step 4 - Re-Setup your RAID array, then Install Windows 7/8/8.1, At the Windows setup screen choose Load Driver option, and point it to the USB stick that has the pre-install 12.8.x x64 driver, after that has been chosen install Windows as normal.


Wanted to confirm this was the pre-install driver I needed:

Floppy Raid Driver Version: 12.8.0.1016
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Step 6 - After the Restart install the Intel RST Software package 12.8.x, This is to give you the RST GUI Manager and to enable Write Back caching.


By Intel RST Software package were you referring to the SetupRST.exe version 12.8.0.1016 file?

Thank you for your help and time doing this. Appreciated & Repped.


----------



## garikfox

Yes thats the one.

Yep thats it.

Yes thats the one.


----------



## Fraizer

hello garikfox ^^

can you please add the last orom for this last version of bios from asus maximus vi gene ? ^^

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/#support_Download

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you !

its look i am alone withe this board :'(


----------



## Fraizer

hello again this last version have problem









when i upload like other version withe my usb dongle withe a reset etc... and all finish i restart the computer and i have a freezing asus screen and my keybord not work.. i try other keyboard = samed problem









thank you


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes thats the one.
> 
> Yep thats it.
> 
> Yes thats the one.


Thank you!
I will try this and post back.

On a related note, does this method work on X48 boards as well? I also am running Raid 0 on an Asus Rampage Formula X48.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> hello again this last version have problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i upload like other version withe my usb dongle withe a reset etc... and all finish i restart the computer and i have a freezing asus screen and my keybord not work.. i try other keyboard = samed problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Hmm, Not sure whats wrong I modded it the same as all the others


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> Thank you!
> I will try this and post back.
> 
> On a related note, does this method work on X48 boards as well? I also am running Raid 0 on an Asus Rampage Formula X48.


These OROMS are for P67 and up


----------



## rgervaeredu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> who know the answer...
> ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller (Asmedia for USB) - maybe, don't know where this is in BIOS.
> JMB362 SATA Controller (Jmicron for eSATA) - can be updated. Interweb has v1.0.7.28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (fake SATA3 ports) - can be updated, the .0026 is in Asus Z77 board. Haven't found newer in MSI or Asrock.
> Intel ROM - can be updated. The .1414 came from a MSI board.
> Boards that use Asmedia instead of Marvell for the 'other' SATA3 ports should be able to have their ROMs updated also. I haven't looked seeing as this doesn't apply to my board.


Sorry man, I got it all mixed up. Thanks for the list, it clarifies it to me now


----------



## sikko10

You'll have to excuse me for being a dumbarse, but I would like to get a modified BIOS for an Asrock Z68 Professional Gen3 (v2.20) to enable RAID0 Trim - from my understanding the Z68 chipset does not allow this even with the latest IRST driver. Anyways, I stumbled upon this thread and think this is the right place to find what I am looking for! So I found a mod on your Skydrive for my particular board, but it is for OROM_12.6.0.1867 and not 12.7.0.1936. Does it make any difference if its not the latest one suggested in the original post of this thread? Thanks in advance!


----------



## garikfox

I would use the latest OROM, I added the BIOS for you


----------



## sikko10

Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> Thank you Garikfox and Fernando1. I've a few questions, just want to be sure I'm doing this right:
> I have downloaded 8086-2822_v12701936_mod_for_X79.bin. Hope I got the right Bios


Hello Garikfox

I am trying to reflash but my bios is not recognizing the bios file 8086-2822_v12701936_mod_for_X79.bin. I am currently running UEFI version P2.50 for my ASRock Extreme6

I notice that the file extension of your modded bios is .bin, while ASRock is a .50.


----------



## garikfox

The BIOS on my SkyDrive for that board is indeed extension .50, same as ASRock, I replaced the .bin RAID OROM to the one that you have listed above.

You cant flash a .bin file, .bin files are modules that are replaced/inserted into BIOS's, Just read/follow the steps I listed out for you in post #2456


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The BIOS on my SkyDrive for that board is indeed extension .50, same as ASRock, I replaced the .bin RAID OROM to the one that you have listed above.
> 
> You cant flash a .bin file, .bin files are modules that are replaced/inserted into BIOS's, Just read/follow the steps I listed out for you in post #2456


*
Your steps:
*
Quote:


> I replaced the RSTe OROM 3.x.(DEV_ID_2826) with the TRIM X79 12.7.0.1936 OROM
> 
> In BIOS make sure to choose the RSTe option not the RST.
> 
> Step 1 - Delete the current array, then flash my BIOS


Sorry for the basic questions, finally figured this step out.

I downloaded the x79extreme6 2.50 bios from your skydrive. The step I was missing was that the bios contains the X79 12.7.0.1936 OROM module that actually enables the trim feature and I needed to download it from your skydrive









Now I am stuck here: During Win7 OS setup the pre-install 12.8.x x64 driver is not detected. However Fernando1 recommends loading the Intel RSTe driver v3.8.1.1006 WHQL. So I have I downloaded the Intel RSTe Drivers & Software Set v3.8.1.1006 WHQL but that file is the full setup.exe, does not contain the os load time driver.


----------



## c0re2

Never mind the earlier post. The v3.8.1.1006 WHQL driver on winraid.com linked to the full setup exe file, but the mirror had the right os install drivers.

Setup continues.....Thanks!


----------



## ariman

ASUS MIVE 3604 bios, seems to be working on W7, but updating from 8 to 8.1 u get error message and reverts back to 8.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> Never mind the earlier post. The v3.8.1.1006 WHQL driver on winraid.com linked to the full setup exe file, but the mirror had the right os install drivers.
> 
> Setup continues.....Thanks!


Awesome, good job


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ariman*
> 
> ASUS MIVE 3604 bios, seems to be working on W7, but updating from 8 to 8.1 u get error message and reverts back to 8.


Yeah never upgrade do a fresh install of 8.1, as long as you have a Win8 retail key youll be able to activate 8.1 once its installed. Youll need to enter the generic install key upon installation then once its installed input your Win8 retail key to activate it.

If you need the Win8.1 ISO PM me ill send you a link


----------



## davidm71

Garikfox,

Do you know if Marvel firmware version 1.0.0.1033 is compatible with the 9192 device id of a Gigabyte Z87X UD5H? On the win-lite.de forums that device id was missing from the compatibility list even though its essentially the same controller. Also the current firmware version is 1.0.0.0027 that is included in the f7/f8b bios files which was missing from the Winlite site as well.

Thank you.


----------



## garikfox

I'm not too sure, If I was you I would just leave the Marvell controller alone for now.


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The v12.8 drivers may not been accepted by the Windows Setup, because it demands a WHQL driver and there is no original RST driver available, which does support X79 RAID systems.
> So if the OS Setup doesn't detect the RAID array, I recommend to load the Intel RSTe driver v3.8.1.1006 WHQL. Once the OS is up, the X79 RAID users should temporarily install the complete Intel RSTe Drivers & Software Set v3.8.1.1006 WHQL just to get the Write-Back Caching feature enabled. After having done that, the RSTe Software can be uninstalled and the v3 drivers updated to the RST v12 ones. The driver update has to be forced by using the "Have Disk" button.


Hello Fernando1/Garikfox

The OS does recognize the RSTe driver v3.8.1.1006 WHQL driver. After uninstalling the software set, my attempt to update the RAID controller driver with the v12.8 driver fails. It is not recognized.

I completely uninstalled the RAID controller and the v3.8.1.1006 driver to try to force the v12 drivers on reboot, but I could not boot. Went back into recovery mode, and tried to force the v12.8 driver again from setup information but the OS was not recognized. It appears that I am stuck with the v3.8 driver for now.


----------



## garikfox

Hmm, im not sure what to say I have never done a X79 setup.

I'f your not too sure on what to do maybe its best just to use the original BIOS from ASRock and use the motherboard as was intended.


----------



## c0re2

If I remain using the v3.8 driver do you know what are the consequences...does that mean I don't have Trim functionality in Raid on the SSDs?

Thanks for your helping me this far. I'll dig around to see what others with this board have done.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I'm not too sure, If I was you I would just leave the Marvell controller alone for now.


I wish I could leave it alone. Going to try. At least if anything goes wrong I have dual bios. Betting it should be compatible.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> If I remain using the v3.8 driver do you know what are the consequences...does that mean I don't have Trim functionality in Raid on the SSDs?
> 
> Thanks for your helping me this far. I'll dig around to see what others with this board have done.


Did the RAID setup screen say it was using the 12.7.x OROM ?


----------



## c0re2

Yes, it says that I am using the Intel RST OROM 12.7.0.1936


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> The OS does recognize the RSTe driver v3.8.1.1006 WHQL driver. After uninstalling the software set, my attempt to update the RAID controller driver with the v12.8 driver fails. It is not recognized.


How did you try to install the v12.8 driver?
The installation of the complete package by running the EXE file doesn't work at all. You have to force the installation of the single driver from within the Device Manager by choosing the "Have Disk" button option. If you are running Win8 or Win8.1, you have to disable the driver security check, before you start the driver installation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 'If I remain using the v3.8 driver do you know what are the consequences...does that mean I don't have Trim functionality in Raid on the SSDs?


Yes, the newest Intel RSTe drivers since v3.7.x.xxxx do support TRIM in RAID0.
Note: If you want to use the Intel RSTe drivers v3.8.1.1006, it will be a good idea to switch from the modded Intel RAID ROM v12.7.0.1936 to the actual Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.8.0.but in this case it would be better to use the Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.8.0.1029.


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> How did you try to install the v12.8 driver?
> The installation of the complete package by running the EXE file doesn't work at all. You have to force the installation of the single driver from within the Device Manager by choosing the "Have Disk" button option. If you are running Win8 or Win8.1, you have to disable the driver security check, before you start the driver installation.


I am using Win7x64. I tried to install the v12.8 driver for the C600 storage controller using the have disk option in device manager. I did this per your instructions back in post 2457.

_Install the complete Intel RSTe Drivers & Software Set v3.8.1.1006 WHQL
Then uninstall the same and update the v3.8 drivers to the RST v12 ones.
_
When I attempt to update it, I get the this message:



I used the original Intel v12.8.0.1016 drivers at the Intel download site.

and also the ones you have on winraid.com >64bit Intel RST(e) AHCI/RAID Drivers v12.8.6.1000 WHQL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, the newest Intel RSTe drivers since v3.7.x.xxxx do support TRIM in RAID0.
> Note: If you want to use the Intel RSTe drivers v3.8.1.1006, it will be a good idea to switch from the modded Intel RAID ROM v12.7.0.1936 to the actual Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.8.0.but in this case it would be better to use the Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.8.0.1029.


I would like to use the recommended approach. If the v12 drivers route won't work I'll try this method. How can I get a bios with the ROM v3.8.0.1029 for my board? I am running the ASRock x79 extreme6.

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

oops read next post....


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> How can I get a bios with the ROM v3.8.0.1029 for my board?


I have a gift for you on my SkyDrive


----------



## c0re2

@garikfox, Thanks for the super quick response!









- In the BIOS with OROM v3.8 do I want to select the RSTe option or the RST?

- Also, what might be the differences between the two OROMs v3.8.0.1029 vs 12.7.0.1936?


----------



## garikfox

You would select RSTe, its the same layout as ASRock but with the updated RSTe OROM.

RST - for Performance (12.7.x.)

RSTe - for Stability (3.8.x)

If I was you I'd use RSTe









I love Enterprise class stuff









Are you positive that the ASRock BIOS doesnt come with 3.8.0.1029 already ? If it does just Re-Flash the original ASRock 2.50 BIOS


----------



## c0re2

No, the original ASRock 2.50 BIOS comes with OROM v3.5.0.1005. I just reflashed with your modded bios containing OROM v3.8.0.1029 and redoing the setup.

It just occurred to me that the issue I had earlier with the v12.8.6.1000 drivers might be that the reason those were not being recognized in step 4 of your process was because I had RSTe enabled and not RST. Would have setting as RST worked?


----------



## garikfox

Yes, what I did before was I replaced the RSTe OROM with 12.7.x OROM so choosing RSTe in BIOS chose the 12.7.x OROM.

What I could do and if you want is I can update both of them and you can choose RST in BIOS for 12.7.x OROM and if you set RSTe in BIOS you can use the 3.8.x OROM, This is how the board was intended to work. The problem is with this is im not sure if TRIM will work with RST set in BIOS and the newer OROM. On Z77 boards TRIM works but im not sure about X79 boards.

Currently if you choose RST in BIOS youll probably have a older OROM.


----------



## c0re2

Interesting. I'm running setup right now with 3.8.x OROM and BIOS set to RSTe. I will certainly try the 12.7.x OROM with RST in BIOS if you're able to create the bios.

I've been at this thing the whole weekend anyway


----------



## garikfox

Ok I added another BIOS for you this one has both OROMS updated to there latest versions.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> I used the original Intel v12.8.0.1016 drivers at the Intel download site.
> and also the ones you have on winraid.com >64bit Intel RST(e) AHCI/RAID Drivers v12.8.6.1000 WHQL.


The original Intel RST drivers v12.8.x.xxxx do not support X79 RAID systems.
It would have been better, if you had chosen the modded Intel RST drivers v12.8.6.1000, which I am offering here: http://www.win-raid.com/t11f23-Modded-Intel-AHCI-and-RAID-Drivers.html


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The original Intel RST drivers v12.8.x.xxxx do not support X79 RAID systems.
> It would have been better, if you had chosen the modded Intel RST drivers v12.8.6.1000, which I am offering here: http://www.win-raid.com/t11f23-Modded-Intel-AHCI-and-RAID-Drivers.html


Hi Fernando

Thanks. I did try your driver at the link you posted:64bit Intel RSTe AHCI & RAID drivers v12.8.6.1000 mod by Fernando< (>MIRROR<) but ran into the same issue I posted above in 2489 that I had with the original Intel RST driver. This is with the 12.7.0.1936 OROM with RSTe selected in the BIOS, and your modded 12.8.x driver.

Based on your alternate suggestion in post 2488 I am now trying OROM v3.8.0.1029, RSTe enabled in BIOS, with your version of the v3.8.1.1006 drivers. I am doing the setup now, will verify if TRIM works shortly.

EDIT: Completed the driver setup. I just downloaded the Intel Toolbox. I got a message that I can't run it on driver version earlier than Intel RST 11.0. However funning the fsutil behavior query gives me a return code of 0 indicating TRIM is enabled.

So can I read that as success?


----------



## c0re2

Update:

I am reading the release notes for the 3.8.1.1006 driver you have linked to from your web site and it mentions TRIM is supported since v3.7.0.1093

Version 3.8.0.1111
1. Adds support for Windows Server 2012 R2 and Windows 8.1

Version 3.7.0.1093
1. Adds support for configuring RAID when EFI Optimixed Boot is Enabled with UEFI 2.3.1/HII-capable system BIOS (See BIOS release notes)
2. Adds TRIM support when SSDs are configured as RAID 0/1/10
3. Adds the capability to view expander and update expander fw in Windows 8 and Server 2012.
4. 3.7 drops support for Windows Vista

It appears that TRIM is enabled in the controller then....


----------



## kevindd992002

@garikfox

Wait, so there's two kind of OROMs now? I thought the RSTe is the 12.x.x.xxxx version that is usually patched into the BIOS?


----------



## error-id10t

You don't care about that, you care about the 12.x versions due to your board.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @garikfox
> 
> Wait, so there's two kind of OROMs now? I thought the RSTe is the 12.x.x.xxxx version that is usually patched into the BIOS?


It seems, that there is a clarification needed:
Since Intel's newest RSTe drivers v3.7.x.xxxx and v3.8.x.xxxx let TRIM pass through the Intel C600 Chipset Series SATA RAID Controller (DeviceID: DEV_2826), there is no need anymore to "update" the stock Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.x.x.xxxx (DEV_2826) to a modded RST OROM v11.xx.xxxx or v12.x.x.xxxx, which had been customized for being usable with DEV_2826 RAID Controllers.
So users with an Intel X79 Chipset RAID0 system now have 2 different options to get benefit of the TRIM in RAID0 feature:
*a) use of the "normal" (= stock) Intel RSTe LEGACY/EFI RAID module for DEV_2826 (latest: v3.8.0.1029) in combination with stock RSTe RAID drivers (latest: v3.8.1.1006 WHQL)* or
*b) doing a DeviceID switch from within the BIOS by using the original (not patched) Intel RST LEGACY/EFI RAID module for DEV_2822 (latest: v12.7.0.1936) in combination with the original RST RAID drivers for DEV_2822 (latest: v12.8.6.1000 WHQL)*.
So the patching of the original Intel RST RAID ROM module for being usable with X79 RAID Controllers (DEV_2826) is not needed anymore, not even for users with an X79 Chpset RAID system without the BIOS option to switch the DeviceID to DEV_2822.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You don't care about that, you care about the 12.x versions due to your board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It seems, that there is a clarification needed:
> Since Intel's newest RSTe drivers v3.7.x.xxxx and v3.8.x.xxxx let TRIM pass through the Intel C600 Chipset Series SATA RAID Controller (DeviceID: DEV_2826), there is no need anymore to "update" the stock Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.x.x.xxxx (DEV_2826) to a modded RST OROM v11.xx.xxxx or v12.x.x.xxxx, which had been customized for being usable with DEV_2826 RAID Controllers.
> So users with an Intel X79 Chipset RAID0 system now have 2 different options to get benefit of the TRIM in RAID0 feature:
> *a) use of the "normal" (= stock) Intel RSTe LEGACY/EFI RAID module for DEV_2826 (latest: v3.8.0.1029) in combination with stock RSTe RAID drivers (latest: v3.8.1.1006)* or
> *b) doing a DeviceID switch from within the BIOS by using the original (not patched) Intel RST LEGACY/EFI RAID module for DEV_2822 in combination with the original RST RAID drivers for DEV_2822 (latest: v12.8.6.1000 WHQL)*.
> So the patching of the original Intel RST RAID ROM module for being usable with X79 RAID Controllers (DEV_2826) is not needed anymore, not even for users with an X79 Chpset RAID system without the BIOS option to switch the DeviceID to DEV_2822.


Thanks for the clarification guys. So as long as my BIOS is using the 12.7.0.1936 OROM then I'm still up-to-date?


----------



## garikfox

Yes


----------



## ariman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah never upgrade do a fresh install of 8.1, as long as you have a Win8 retail key youll be able to activate 8.1 once its installed. Youll need to enter the generic install key upon installation then once its installed input your Win8 retail key to activate it.
> 
> If you need the Win8.1 ISO PM me ill send you a link


Thanks, good work







. And thanks, but I have access to MS dl portal, I can have all images I need







.


----------



## c0re2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It seems, that there is a clarification needed:
> Since Intel's newest RSTe drivers v3.7.x.xxxx and v3.8.x.xxxx let TRIM pass through the Intel C600 Chipset Series SATA RAID Controller (DeviceID: DEV_2826), there is no need anymore to "update" the stock Intel RSTe RAID ROM v3.x.x.xxxx (DEV_2826) to a modded RST OROM v11.xx.xxxx or v12.x.x.xxxx, which had been customized for being usable with DEV_2826 RAID Controllers.
> So users with an Intel X79 Chipset RAID0 system now have 2 different options to get benefit of the TRIM in RAID0 feature:
> *a) use of the "normal" (= stock) Intel RSTe LEGACY/EFI RAID module for DEV_2826 (latest: v3.8.0.1029) in combination with stock RSTe RAID drivers (latest: v3.8.1.1006 WHQL)* or
> *b) doing a DeviceID switch from within the BIOS by using the original (not patched) Intel RST LEGACY/EFI RAID module for DEV_2822 (latest: v12.7.0.1936) in combination with the original RST RAID drivers for DEV_2822 (latest: v12.8.6.1000 WHQL)*.
> So the patching of the original Intel RST RAID ROM module for being usable with X79 RAID Controllers (DEV_2826) is not needed anymore, not even for users with an X79 Chpset RAID system without the BIOS option to switch the DeviceID to DEV_2822.


If I want to run the Intel's SSD toolbox the only route to this is the v12.xx drivers. I could not use the v12.xx drivers with the RST OROM v12.xx on my ASRock Extreme6 so I am left with the RSTe v3.8.1006 drivers and 3.8.0.1029 OROM route, so without the ability to use Intel's SSD toolkit.

Is there a way to verify I am getting the full trim functionality without the SSD manufacturer's utility?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0re2*
> 
> Is there a way to verify I am getting the full trim functionality without the SSD manufacturer's utility?


Yes, you will find the 2 easiest options within this thread: http://www.win-raid.com/t24f34-Easy-TRIM-test-methods.html
By the way: The Intel SSD Toolbox is not able to check the TRIM activity. The "Optimizer" just sends TRIM commands to the SSD, but doesn't verify, if they really arrived there. So the question, if the Intel SATA RAID Controller lets TRIM pass through into the RAID0 array, stays unanswered with Intel's SSD Toolbox.


----------



## c0re2

Excellent, thank you! I verified TRIM is working. I am getting a little over 900 MB/s avg reads using crystaldiskmark with my Intel 520 SSDs. I believe it is about 80 MB/s down compared to the v11.7 drivers I was using prior to this exercise. Perhaps the lower performance might be due to the RSTenterprise drivers as garikfox suggested in an earlier post.


----------



## Fraizer

hello

new bios for Maximus VI Gene ^^ 1102

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/#support_Download

if its possible to have the last orom









thank you ^^


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## mkimbro

Garikfox

I know you don't have enough to do, would it be possible to update the latest orom in the new bios for the ASUS Maximus VI Formula, Bios 1102 that just can out.

Thank you in advance, if possible.....


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> Garikfox
> 
> I know you don't have enough to do, would it be possible to update the latest orom in the new bios for the ASUS Maximus VI Formula, Bios 1102 that just can out.
> 
> Thank you in advance, if possible.....


1102 vanilla already has latest raid orom inside.


----------



## safado2

Hi there ppl,

What are the most up to date drivers from Intel?

I believe I am running 12.8.6.1000, however i have read that there is a new version, 13.x.x.x.

Which do you believe i should be using for my asus maximus v formula running at raid 0 +trim.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## garikfox

*jeroompje*: Ok great so he doesnt need it done then









*safado2*: I haven't seen any 13.x version anywhere yet, and yes 12.8.6.1000 is the latest ones


----------



## czeslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Hi there ppl,
> 
> What are the most up to date drivers from Intel?
> 
> I believe I am running 12.8.6.1000, however i have read that there is a new version, 13.x.x.x.
> 
> Which do you believe i should be using for my asus maximus v formula running at raid 0 +trim.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Is trim working with your m5f raid 0 setup ?
I was trying with sandforce ssd and many orom versions with no luck


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czeslaw*
> 
> Is trim working with your m5f raid 0 setup ?
> I was trying with sandforce ssd and many orom versions with no luck


No trim on my M6F with sandforce raid-0 (4x corsair force gt)
Corsair has acknowledged the bug, but no firmware update available yet (i'm running on 5.05)

I switched to raid-0 of 2x Samsung 840 Pro: Trim working perfectly on this Haswell config


----------



## silentsoul2010

Hello guys, im new to the scene here and i hope someone can help me.
I own an Asrock Z 77 Extreme 4 (http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS) with Intel RAID ROM v11.2.0.1527 .

i googled which combination of RaidRom+Intel driver would fit best for me, and this Post http://www.win-raid.com/t25f23-Which-are-the-quot-best-quot-Intel-AHCI-RAID-drivers.html is saying i should consider trying to update the Intel RAID ROM to v12.7.0.1936 and then install the Intel RST(e) drivers v12.7.0.1022..

Im using a Single AHCI SSD OCZ Vertex 4 and would love to get some information which combination would fit best and how i can upgrade my bios to that Intel Raid Rom i need as im entirely new to this.

Sorry for my poor english and thanks everyone for help! 

Greetings from Germany,

Kevin

god damn i should read the entire post . I found ur ROM for my board and installed it, will tell if it worked for me. thanks in advance!


----------



## error-id10t

If it was me.. and I only had a single drive, I would probably stay with 11.2. They were a good, fast setup and everything since was downhill except the latest ones now which are almost matching it. Of course people with RAID setups want the newer versions to ensure TRIM etc but you've only got 1 drive.


----------



## garikfox

If your using a single drive (AHCI) and dont use UEFI boot it doesnt matter if you update or not since you wont be using the UEFI RAID/SATA module that has been updated. This is what I do, I dont use UEFI.


----------



## silentsoul2010

Well, i updated and got like 200 points more in AS SSD (1200 on my Vertex 4 128 gb) and the system itself feels way more snappier. thanks alot guys!


----------



## garikfox

Awesome


----------



## garikfox

*Fernando*: I've been testing RAPID this past week with my 840 Pro and have noticed that RAPID is working better with the Win8.1 MSAHCI driver, unlike when using the RST 12.8.x driver it hinders its performance a little bit.

I was wondering if your seeing similar results.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Fernando*: I've been testing RAPID this past week with my 840 Pro and have noticed that RAPID is working better with the Win8.1 MSAHCI driver, unlike when using the RST 12.8.x driver it hinders its performance a little bit.
> I was wondering if your seeing similar results.


You can see my RAPID MODE results with different Intel AHCI drivers within this post: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL.html#msg35.
Although I haven't yet tried to run the generic MS AHCI driver STORAHCI.SYS, I can hardly believe, that the results will be better than those I got with the Intel RST(e) driver v12.8.6.1000.

EDIT: I just have done the AS_SSD benchmark test running the MS AHCI driver in RAPID Mode. All RAPID mode resuts (except the 4K Read ones) are awesome, but I got by far the best performance with the Intel RST(e) driver v12.8.6.1000.


----------



## garikfox

Great thanks


----------



## feniks

what are the benefits of Rapid setup on an SSD versus AHCI SSD (without rapid)? I thought rapid is for small mSata SSD boosting the mechanical drives (when no big SSD is used as primary).

Asking out of curiosity, running UEFI + 2x SSD in raid0 now. I understand that I would need to re-partition the volume to enable Rapid, not sure how one goes about it manually, as full re-install from scratch is out of question for me.


----------



## error-id10t

AFAIK you can't use RAPID in RAID0 yet at least. There's a thread in the SSD forum on it's benefit and they're really not there for real-world.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> what are the benefits of Rapid setup on an SSD versus AHCI SSD (without rapid)?


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL.html#msg35
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> Asking out of curiosity, running UEFI + 2x SSD in raid0 now. I understand that I would need to re-partition the volume to enable Rapid, not sure how one goes about it manually, as full re-install from scratch is out of question for me.


Here you can see how I did it: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL-11.html#msg3177


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AFAIK you can't use RAPID in RAID0 yet at least. There's a thread in the SSD forum on it's benefit and they're really not there for real-world.


yeah, that's what I realize, it works for single-SSD volumes. ... but if benefits of RAPID setup outweigh the RAID0 benefits than I am considering to make a switch at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL.html#msg35
> Here you can see how I did it: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-v-WHQL-11.html#msg3177


I can't see pics, probably need to be logged on, but from text I can see that RAPID+AHCI results blasted RAID0 benchmarks results to ashes








Now the question is ... does this benefit show in daily use or only in synthetic benchmarks? Also, I have a pair of Mushkin SSDs, so can't use Samsung Magician tool for making the RAPID setup, how one goes about it manually? Anyways, does it mean that one full SSD must be dedicated to caching purpose while other is the only available to OS?


----------



## error-id10t

RAPID is just a caching method provided by a manufacturer that is provided by some 3rd parties already (fancycache). Fancycache works with RAID0 and allows you to define the amount of RAM while RAPID doesn't work with RAID0 and is limited to 1GB or 25% (which ever is larger).

I wouldn't consider a Samsung SSD because of RAPID, I'd buy the EVO because of it's fast 4K QD1 read speeds out of the box and have been very close to getting 2 so I can RAID0 them.

I know you're not one of "these people" but if you're amazed by benches then use Fancycache (it's got a different name today but I don't use it) on your RAID0 setup and marvel at the numbers


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> RAPID is just a caching method provided by a manufacturer that is provided by some 3rd parties already (fancycache). Fancycache works with RAID0 and allows you to define the amount of RAM while RAPID doesn't work with RAID0 and is limited to 1GB or 25% (which ever is larger).
> 
> I wouldn't consider a Samsung SSD because of RAPID, I'd buy the EVO because of it's fast 4K QD1 read speeds out of the box and have been very close to getting 2 so I can RAID0 them.
> 
> I know you're not one of "these people" but if you're amazed by benches then use Fancycache (it's got a different name today but I don't use it) on your RAID0 setup and marvel at the numbers


nah, hehe, I'm not really one of those people








I enjoy my raid0 and really need it for joined space of 2 SSDs. not in the market to upgrade yet, and won't be for some time









just considering options, maybe one day will give a shot to FancyCache thingy.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Now the question is ... does this benefit show in daily use or only in synthetic benchmarks?


Users probably will benefit from the RAPID Mode caching method, but not in the dimension of the benchmark results.
By the way: This statement is valid for a RAID0 system as well. Doubling the benchmark results (except 4K Read) by creating a RAID0 does not mean doubling the performance in real life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"feniks*
> Also, I have a pair of Mushkin SSDs, so can't use Samsung Magician tool for making the RAPID setup, how one goes about it manually?


The RAPID Mode feature is not even available for all Samsung SSDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> Anyways, does it mean that one full SSD must be dedicated to caching purpose while other is the only available to OS?


No, the RAPID Mode uses just a part of the RAM for caching. You can use the other SSD for whatever you want (data storage or another OS).


----------



## realmenwearpink

Hi there!
This newb was just wondering if you are planning on making the P8Z77-V LK new bios version (1301) with your awesome sauce? Looking forward to it! (Hopefully)


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## realmenwearpink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Hooray!
Thank you!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Users probably will benefit from the RAPID Mode caching method, but not in the dimension of the benchmark results.
> By the way: This statement is valid for a RAID0 system as well. Doubling the benchmark results (except 4K Read) by creating a RAID0 does not mean doubling the performance in real life.
> The RAPID Mode feature is not even available for all Samsung SSDs.
> No, the RAPID Mode uses just a part of the RAM for caching. You can use the other SSD for whatever you want (data storage or another OS).


OK, thanks for more info. I think I was confusing the Samsung Rapid mode for Intel Rapid Start mode (SSD cache partition for mechanical OS drives), silly me LOL!


----------



## kpo6969

Intel has RST 12.9.0.1001 on their download site.


----------



## garikfox

Yep new RAID OROM also 12.9.0.2006

I assume you guys dont want that right ?









I'll update all the BIOS's once i get ahold of the new OROM









_FYI: I'm also going to re-include P67 / Z68 BIOS's_


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yep new RAID OROM also 12.9.0.2006
> 
> I assume you guys dont want that right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update all the BIOS's once i get ahold of the new OROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FYI: I'm also going to re-include P67 / Z68 BIOS's_


Yay for the P67 Bioses









Thanks Garik!


----------



## AndreyPopov

on some motherboards also present Asmedia sata controller.

can you also include new Asmedia OROM
http://www.station-drivers.com/download/asmedia/asmedia_asm106x_106N302(www.station-drivers.com).exe

Code:



Code:


File List:
1. 106Nxxx.bin - OPROM file for packeting into System BIOS
2. xxx\ahcixxx.rom - ASM106x SPI ROM file for AHCI mode
3. xxx\AHCI.bat    - batch file to update ahcixxx.rom to ASM106x SPI ROM
4. xxx\106spi.exe  - ASM106x SPI ROM flash tool
5. xxx\dos4ge.exe  - system file for SPI ROM flash tool

Test SATA AHCI mode, please execute AHCI.bat in DOS than reboot system


----------



## chinobino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreyPopov*
> 
> on some motherboards also present Asmedia sata controller.
> 
> can you also include new Asmedia OROM
> http://www.station-drivers.com/download/asmedia/asmedia_asm106x_106N302(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> File List:
> 1. 106Nxxx.bin - OPROM file for packeting into System BIOS
> 2. xxx\ahcixxx.rom - ASM106x SPI ROM file for AHCI mode
> 3. xxx\AHCI.bat    - batch file to update ahcixxx.rom to ASM106x SPI ROM
> 4. xxx\106spi.exe  - ASM106x SPI ROM flash tool
> 5. xxx\dos4ge.exe  - system file for SPI ROM flash tool
> 
> Test SATA AHCI mode, please execute AHCI.bat in DOS than reboot system


That firmware is for flashing the ROM on the Asmedia 106x Sata PCIe cards - not for onboard Asmedia 106x Sata controllers.


----------



## AndreyPopov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinobino*
> 
> That firmware is for flashing the ROM on the Asmedia 106x Sata PCIe cards - not for onboard Asmedia 106x Sata controllers.


106Nxxx.bin - OPROM file for packeting into System BIOS - I think this file for onboard controller?


----------



## garikfox

I usually dont touch anything other then Intel modules because sometimes they dont work e.g.Marvell, ASmedia


----------



## AndreyPopov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I usually dont touch anything other then Intel modules because sometimes they dont work e.g.Marvell, ASmedia


I have ASUS Maximus V Extreme with Dual BIOS for easy recovery. if you have some free time, after make BIOS's with new Intel OROM, can you make ASUS Maximus V Extreme with Intel and Asmedia and I try to test?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreyPopov*
> 
> 106Nxxx.bin - OPROM file for packeting into System BIOS - I think this file for onboard controller?


I do not recommend to put this ASMedia 106x SATA AHCI Controller v3.02 into the BIOS.
Reasons:
1. It is dated 07/07/*2012* , that means not new at all.
2. Look >here<</a>


----------



## AndreyPopov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I do not recommend to put this ASMedia 106x SATA AHCI Controller v3.02 into the BIOS.
> Reasons:
> 1. It is dated 07/07/*2012* , that means not new at all.
> 2. Look


stock Intel OROM in BIOS have 11.x.x.xxxx version and 2012 date also

2.0.2 Asmedia drivers contain both STORPORT and SCSI drivers.
2.0.2 Asmedia drivers with STORPORT architecture not want work, but all previously Asmedia drivers was SCSI. and 2.0.2 Asmedia SCSI drivers work normally.


----------



## chinobino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreyPopov*
> 
> 106Nxxx.bin - OPROM file for packeting into System BIOS - I think this file for onboard controller?


Hmm, I overlooked that - the byte size of the ROM is larger than all previous ROM's - anyone want to be a guinea pig?









/off topic banter


----------



## feniks

interesting ... I'll wait for the other guy with ASUS MVE to test it out first though


----------



## serkanteo

Garifox,

please add ASUS Maximus VI Hero 1102 bios with new OROM.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=MAXIMUS+VI+HERO&hashedid=9JB5jBpArfvcpcNi


----------



## Phroster

I'll test the new BIOS for the ASUS P67 as soon as they are available here.


----------



## garikfox

New OROM isnt out yet, thats why theres no BIOS's in the folders


----------



## brian_oc

Hi I'm sort of confused about all of this. I'm wanting trim with my raid 0 ssd setup. I'm running a Z68 PRO3 GEN3 motherboard. Would I just need to flash this image and use Intel RST 12.9.0.1001 then I would be fine?


----------



## garikfox

Yep









I'd wait for the new OROM though should be out anyday









Soon as I get it I'll be updating all the BIOS's including all P67 / Z68 / Z77 / Z87's.

Once its released I usually update all Z77 / Z87 BIOS first since I have to wait a few more days to get the TRIM OROM for the P67 / Z68's.


----------



## brian_oc

What are the chances of the new OROM supporting my motherboard? Because currently only 12.6.0.1867 support my motherboard, the later ones don't.


----------



## garikfox

The newer ones will support your board


----------



## garikfox

Intel RST 13.x released, I will put the link on the first page when I get the link.


----------



## guido1993

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/articles/710-intel-rapid-storage-technology-version-13-0-0-1072-beta

Link is up!
Still beta, anyway









EDIT: download, as of now, is not avalaible yet, but it will be soon


----------



## garikfox

Ohh BETA, forget that then lol


----------



## guido1993

Even if just a beta, 13.0.0.1072 download link down here









http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/listes-constructeurs/33-intel/516-intel-rst

Gonna try them later


----------



## chinobino

OROM 13.1.0.2030 just appeared.

Smaller file size, only 118 KB.


----------



## Jlove3184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yep new RAID OROM also 12.9.0.2006
> 
> I assume you guys dont want that right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update all the BIOS's once i get ahold of the new OROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FYI: I'm also going to re-include P67 / Z68 BIOS's_


Thanks soo much for readding the Z68 bioses. Your work is so very much appreciated. Thanks Bro. Keep up the great work.


----------



## HydrasunGQ

garikfox, any chance you can mod the 1103 P8Z77-I Deluxe bios with the 13.x OROM?


----------



## garikfox

They have been added


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added ASRock and ASUS Z77 / Z87 BIOS's with OROM 13.1.0.2030

MSI and GIGABYTE will be added soon









_FYI: Special notice on the First page for ASRock Z77 / Z87 users_


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> They have been added


Can you add the initial release (0301) of my ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 board?


----------



## garikfox

TRIM OROM isnt out yet but I can sure add it if you dont want TRIM


----------



## spinejam

Any new goodies for us Asus P67 Sabertooth guys?


----------



## error-id10t

Are you putting in the EFI ffs file or just the legacy? Don't think the original link included this, just incase.

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/321-intel-rst-13-x-chipset-devie-software-10-x-usb-3-0-3-x?start=16#1623


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASRock and ASUS Z77 / Z87 BIOS's with OROM 13.1.0.2030
> 
> MSI and GIGABYTE will be added soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FYI: Special notice on the First page for ASRock Z77 / Z87 users_


Garikfox

Thank you for all the had work you do on updating the bios. It got to be a lot of work and/or time consuming, It is appreciated You said that you added the ASUS Z87 - boards.
I notice that the Maximus VI Formula was not on the list. Was there not an update for it or is there an issue with those?

Thank you again, for doing these......


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Any new goodies for us Asus P67 Sabertooth guys?


Im waiting for the TRIM OROM then ill be adding P67 / Z68's


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are you putting in the EFI ffs file or just the legacy? Don't think the original link included this, just incase.
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/321-intel-rst-13-x-chipset-devie-software-10-x-usb-3-0-3-x?start=16#1623


It's there its in the Forum post.









So far the "SataDriver" module wont replace on anything but ASUS, "Most" MSI BIOS's, the older "SataDriver" file size was 184k this new one is 205k, the other board brands aren't letting me replace it due to wrong file size error, But all the ASUS, "Most" MSI BIOS's are letting me replace it.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> Garikfox
> 
> Thank you for all the had work you do on updating the bios. It got to be a lot of work and/or time consuming, It is appreciated You said that you added the ASUS Z87 - boards.
> I notice that the Maximus VI Formula was not on the list. Was there not an update for it or is there an issue with those?
> 
> Thank you again, for doing these......


Your Welcome









I'll add it I had to D/L all the ASUS BIOS's from station-drivers because ASUS site was totally down today, I'll try to do that now for you.

_Edit: Added_


----------



## piquadrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Im waiting for the TRIM OROM then ill be adding P67 / Z68's


They will be hex edited to enable TRIM or Intel changed it's mind concerning TRIM in raid on older systems?


----------



## garikfox

Good question, I'm sure it will need to be edited, Well have to wait on what Fernando says.









Then again if all of you P67 / Z68 users want the BIOS now I can just use the original OROM, But I think most of you guys want the TRIM OROM.


----------



## FLCL

But TRIM is usable if we don't need Raid, isn't it?


----------



## garikfox

Yes sir


----------



## garikfox

Update: All Z77 / Z87 BIOS's have been updated with the 13.1.0.2030 OROM









Once the TRIM OROM is available I will add all the ASRock, ASUS P67/Z68 BIOS's.

_Note: ASRock, GIGABYTE Z77/Z87 and MSI Z87 MPOWER, Z87 MPOWER SP, Z87-G43 BIOS's do not contain the updated UEFI SataDriver module, You'll have to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode to utilize the updated OROM._


----------



## FLCL

@ garikfox
Thank you







!!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Dazog

Any chance to add H87M Pro4
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H87M%20Pro4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

to your modded OROM asrock collection?

Thanks


----------



## mkimbro

Garikfox

Thank you......................... Very nice performance for my system







Worked Great!!


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Im waiting for the TRIM OROM then ill be adding P67 / Z68's


ok --- thanks for the support --- much appreciated!


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: All Z77 / Z87 BIOS's have been updated with the 13.1.0.2030 OROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the TRIM OROM is available I will add all the ASRock, ASUS P67/Z68 BIOS's.
> 
> _Note: ASRock, GIGABYTE Z77/Z87 and MSI Z87 MPOWER, Z87 MPOWER SP, Z87-G43 BIOS's do not contain the updated UEFI SataDriver module, You'll have to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode to utilize the updated OROM._


Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazog*
> 
> Any chance to add H87M Pro4
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H87M%20Pro4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
> 
> to your modded OROM asrock collection?
> 
> Thanks


Added


----------



## milosp

Hi, I have install orom bios 12.6.0.1867 on gigabyte ga-z68x-ud4 motherboard. When i set sata to raid mode bios dont see hdd devices. Only see it in ide mode, in raid mode i can use raid utility (ctrl+i), but installation of windows need driver and dont see hdd drives. I try and uefi and legacy mode. Can you help me? Can you make Ga-z68x-ud4 with new rst driver (12.7.0). Thanks


----------



## chinobino

The 13.1.0.2030 EFI SATA module for UEFI booting has been linked here, just rename to SataDriver.ffs (size = 205 KB, larger than all previous versions).


----------



## MrHitchcock

Hi Garik,

I don't see the new BIOS for the MSI Z77A-GD80 on your Skydrive









Here is the new BIOS: http://nl.msi.com/service/download/bios-22578.html

Is it possible to update it with the new 13.1.0.2030 OROM and put in on your Skydrive?

Thank you!!


----------



## Sylar76

Here is my new Maximus V Extreme 1903 Modded Bios.

- Newest LAN/PXE Rom
- Newest Sandy/Ivy GOP Roms
- AsMedia 0951 Option Rom
- Newest 13.1.0.2030 UEFI/Legacy OROM
- Newest VGA GOP Rom

Perfectly stable and working like a charm.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B00yjgdq0chdbjVWNmh6elBfUFk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## AndreyPopov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylar76*
> 
> Here is my new Maximus V Extreme 1903 Modded Bios.
> 
> - Newest LAN/PXE Rom
> - Newest Sandy/Ivy GOP Roms
> - AsMedia 0951 Option Rom
> - Newest 13.1.0.2030 UEFI/Legacy OROM
> - Newest VGA GOP Rom
> 
> Perfectly stable and working like a charm.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B00yjgdq0chdbjVWNmh6elBfUFk/edit?usp=sharing


cool!!!

Asmedia 0954 find here http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules.html
and 3.02 here http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/10-drivers/40-asmedia


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> TRIM OROM isnt out yet but I can sure add it if you dont want TRIM


I'll wait for the TRIM OROM then.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Good question, I'm sure it will need to be edited, Well have to wait on what Fernando says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again if all of you P67 / Z68 users want the BIOS now I can just use the original OROM, But I think most of you guys want the TRIM OROM.


After having done a deeper look into the hex codes of the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 I do not recommend to flash it into any Intel 6-Series Chipset mainboard.
Reasons:

Until now there is only a Beta version of the Intel RST(e) drivers v13 available.
The IRST v13 series is primarily designed for the Intel 8-Series and the upcoming Intel 9-Series chipsets.
Starting with v13.1.0.2030 Intel has changed the Intel RAID ROM section, which is responsible for the TRIM in RAID0 support.
Bad consequence: It is rather uncertain, that a TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 will support TRIM in RAID0 at all.
Nevertheless I have prepared 2 test versions of the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 mod for P67+Z68, which have been modified by me a different way. It seems possible for me, that one of them may work, but I don't know which one. Since just 2 Bytes of the TRIM section were altered, there will be no big risk to brick the mainboard by flashing the modded BIOS. Nevertheless a reflash of the original BIOS should be prepared.
Courageous P67 or Z68 RAID0 users, who want to test them, should send me an eMail ([email protected]) with the link to the BIOS they want to get modified.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> After having done a deeper look into the hex codes of the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 I do not recommend to flash it into any Intel 6-Series Chipset mainboard.
> Reasons:
> 
> Until now there is only a Beta version of the Intel RST(e) drivers v13 available.
> The IRST v13 series is primarily designed for the Intel 8-Series and the upcoming Intel 9-Series chipsets.
> Starting with v13.1.0.2030 Intel has changed the Intel RAID ROM section, which is responsible for the TRIM in RAID0 support.
> Bad consequence: It is rather uncertain, that a TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 will support TRIM in RAID0 at all.
> Nevertheless I have prepared 2 test versions of the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 mod for P67+Z68, which have been modified by me a different way. It seems possible for me, that one of them may work, but I don't know which one. Since just 2 Bytes of the TRIM section were altered, there will be no big risk to brick the mainboard by flashing the modded BIOS. Nevertheless a reflash of the original BIOS should be prepared.
> Courageous P67 or Z68 RAID0 users, who want to test them, should send me an eMail ([email protected]) with the link to the BIOS they want to get modified.


Interesting. But is it advisable to use the 13.x.x.xxxx drivers for a Intel 6-series board with a 12.x.x.xxxx TRIM OROM installed?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> is it advisable to use the 13.x.x.xxxx drivers for a Intel 6-series board with a 12.x.x.xxxx TRIM OROM installed?


It is much easier to test different Intel RAID driver versions than to test different Intel RAID OROM versions.
Generally the user can expect the best results with a certain Intel RAID driver version, if the BIOS contains a matching Intel RAID OROM version.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milosp*
> 
> Hi, I have install orom bios 12.6.0.1867 on gigabyte ga-z68x-ud4 motherboard. When i set sata to raid mode bios dont see hdd devices. Only see it in ide mode, in raid mode i can use raid utility (ctrl+i), but installation of windows need driver and dont see hdd drives. I try and uefi and legacy mode. Can you help me? Can you make Ga-z68x-ud4 with new rst driver (12.7.0). Thanks


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHitchcock*
> 
> Hi Garik,
> 
> I don't see the new BIOS for the MSI Z77A-GD80 on your Skydrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the new BIOS: http://nl.msi.com/service/download/bios-22578.html
> 
> Is it possible to update it with the new 13.1.0.2030 OROM and put in on your Skydrive?
> 
> Thank you!!


Added


----------



## garikfox

*Fernando:* Thanks, looks like our P67/Z68 users will have to wait a bit longer then expected.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It is much easier to test different Intel RAID driver versions than to test different Intel RAID OROM versions.
> Generally the user can expect the best results with a certain Intel RAID driver version, if the BIOS contains a matching Intel RAID OROM version.


But were there instances that using a higher Intel RAID driver version (compared to the installed RAID OROM version) will produce better results than an Intel RAID driver version that matches the Intel RAID OROM version?


----------



## jeroompje

Garikfox, please add asus maximus vi formula bios 1203 with orom 13.1.0.2030 to your skydrive.
thank you,
Jeroompje.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


superfast LOL
does it have the trim orom?
(wondering was is the difference with the "normal" orom?)

does it contain the optimized module for uefi-boot?

thanks,
Jerome.


----------



## jeroompje

hou about the 12.9.0.1001 orom?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But were there instances that using a higher Intel RAID driver version (compared to the installed RAID OROM version) will produce better results than an Intel RAID driver version that matches the Intel RAID OROM version?


Nothing is impossible, but usually you will get the best possible results, if the RAID driver version matches the RAD OROM version.
On the other hand it is clear, that a user with an absolutely outdated and not updatable Intel MSM OROM will get better results with an Intel RST driver like v11.2.0.1006 than with an old Intel MSM driver of the v7 or v8 series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> hou about the 12.9.0.1001 orom?


Please give me the link, then I will start working with it.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Nothing is impossible, but usually you will get the best possible results, if the RAID driver version matches the RAD OROM version.
> On the other hand it is clear, that a user with an absolutely outdated and not updatable Intel MSM OROM will get better results with an Intel RST driver like v11.2.0.1006 than with an old Intel MSM driver of the v7 or v8 series.
> Please give me the link, then I will start working with it.


don't have it


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> hou about the 12.9.0.1001 orom?


By the way: The Intel RAID ROM version we are expecting, but not having seen, is *v12.9.0.2006*.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> superfast LOL
> does it have the trim orom?
> (wondering was is the difference with the "normal" orom?)
> 
> does it contain the optimized module for uefi-boot?
> 
> thanks,
> Jerome.


I have no idea if it supports trim or not. its the original 13.1.0.2030 OROM

Yes it has the latest UEFI version also.


----------



## kilya

HRM... updated to Win 8.1 now my RST is messed up. Cant wait till the OROM is up for ASUS P8P67 Pro is out.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Nothing is impossible, but usually you will get the best possible results, if the RAID driver version matches the RAD OROM version.
> On the other hand it is clear, that a user with an absolutely outdated and not updatable Intel MSM OROM will get better results with an Intel RST driver like v11.2.0.1006 than with an old Intel MSM driver of the v7 or v8 series.
> Please give me the link, then I will start working with it.


Ok. Are these differences even significant?


----------



## jeroompje

tested 13.x orom and driver on my asus m6f bios 1203, but trim on raid-0 appears not te be working.
(although i did not not recreate the array)


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilya*
> 
> HRM... updated to Win 8.1 now my RST is messed up. Cant wait till the OROM is up for ASUS P8P67 Pro is out.


Did you do a clean install of 8.1 ?


----------



## kilya

No Just ran the update. I suppose I should just wipe it out and reinstall.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah always do a clean install of a OS, never do a upgrade.









I'f you need the link to the 8.1 ISO send me a PM ill get that too you


----------



## garikfox

*Fernando*: I might be mistaken but aren't those two new SataDriver.ffs files the same on your site ?

There both 205kb and why would the GUID matter ?

Just wondering









Edit: Looks like if you replace the 90C GUID with the 91B ffs file it will change the GUID to 91B, hmmm


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *Fernando*: I might be mistaken but aren't those two new SataDriver.ffs files the same on your site ?
> There both 205kb and why would the GUID matter ?


The SataDriver modules with the GUID 90C... are suitable for the big majority of the Intel chipset mainboards.
AFAIK only X79 chipset mainboards may need a SataDriver module with another GUID.


----------



## garikfox

I went threw all the BIOS's and it seems the Z87 are GUID 91B and Z77 are always GUID 90C


----------



## garikfox

*ATTN*: Anyone who downloaded and flashed a ASUS Z77 BIOS or MSI Z77 BIOS before 9:00p.m MST Dec. 27th will need to re-download and flash there BIOS's again. (note: 13.1.0.2030 BIOS's)

_Reason: the previous BIOS contained the wrong GUID for the "SataDriver" module._


----------



## Phroster

So the modified ROMs for the P67 aren't available yet?

Seems they still need to be modified, as the standard versions probably still don't have TRIM. (or perhaps someone tested this?)

Still strange that Intel just doesn't let P67 boards have this function, although it just works fine, when it's modded in.

Also I was wondering where does this modified ROM come from, who mods this?


----------



## Stanzilla

Do you update other OROM/microcode/GOP/LAN stuff or only the SATA part in your releases?

I'm kinda scared to do it myself


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phroster*
> 
> So the modified ROMs for the P67 aren't available yet?
> 
> Seems they still need to be modified, as the standard versions probably still don't have TRIM. (or perhaps someone tested this?)
> 
> Still strange that Intel just doesn't let P67 boards have this function, although it just works fine, when it's modded in.
> 
> Also I was wondering where does this modified ROM come from, who mods this?


From the sound of it there might not be a TRIM OROM coming, only time will tell, Fernando says that the 13.x OROM is totally different then previous ones.

If it was me I wouldnt care about TRIM for RAID the drives take care of themselves great without it.

These TRIM OROM's come from Fernando he hex-edits the original OROM to enable TRIM.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanzilla*
> 
> Do you update other OROM/microcode/GOP/LAN stuff or only the SATA part in your releases?
> 
> I'm kinda scared to do it myself


I only replace the Legacy OROM and the SataDriver module when present, I dont touch anything else since it can cause problems.


----------



## serkanteo

Garifox,

please add ASUS Maximus VI Hero 1102 bios with new OROM.

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&m=MAXIMUS+VI+HERO&hashedid=9JB5jBpArfvcpcNi


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## d3vnul

Would love latest OROM on P8P67 if you got the time:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67/P8P67-ASUS-3602.zip

Thank you in advance.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## garikfox

FYI P67/Z68 users, I'm going to add your BIOS's today, Looks like TRIM wont be an option for you at all or at anytime soon. So I'll just add all your BIOS's with the original 13.1.0.2030 OROM.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> You all dont need TRIM anyway since SSD's take good care of themselves


I do not agree with this statement.
For SSDs with an unsufficient Garbage Collection there is an absolute need for TRIM support, if the user doesn't want to risk a sudden performance breakdown.


----------



## garikfox

Most of us though use SSD's where there firmware will take care of there SSD regardless


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Most of us though use SSD's where there firmware will take care of there SSD regardless


Users of all SSD models will realize the missing TRIM support, if the SSD(s) are nearly full of data.


----------



## d3vnul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> FYI P67/Z68 users, I'm going to add your BIOS's today, Looks like TRIM wont be an option for you at all or at anytime soon. So I'll just add all your BIOS's with the original 13.1.0.2030 OROM.


So the added P67 with OROM 13.1.0.2030 doesn't support TRIM ? If so , what is the latest OROM that supports TRIM for P67 ?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vnul*
> 
> So the added P67 with OROM 13.1.0.2030 doesn't support TRIM ? If so , what is the latest OROM that supports TRIM for P67 ?


Thats correct.

12.7.0.1936 is the latest one that supports TRIM I believe.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Added all ASRock and ASUS P67/Z68 BIOS's with OROM 13.1.0.2030

_Note: TRIM is not supported if your using RAID and a P67/Z68 chipset._


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 12.7.0.1936 is the latest one that supports TRIM I believe.


What garikfox means is, that the Intel RAID ROM v12.7.0.1936 is currently the last one, where modded versions are available to get TRIM in RAID0 support for P55, P67 and Z68 systems.

By the way: Until now I didn't get any eMail from users, who are willing to test my TRIM modded Intel RST(e) ROM 13.1.0.2030.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> What garikfox means is, that the Intel RAID ROM v12.7.0.1936 is currently the last one, where modded versions are available to get TRIM in RAID0 support for P55, P67 and Z68 systems.
> 
> By the way: Until now I didn't get any eMail from users, who are willing to test my TRIM modded Intel RST(e) ROM 13.1.0.2030.


How about just using the latest 13.1.0.2030 OROM with the P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS (not TRIM-modded), is that fine? Or you still don't recommend it?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How about just using the latest 13.1.0.2030 OROM with the P8Z68-V/GEN3 BIOS (not TRIM-modded), is that fine? Or you still don't recommend it?


As long as there are no WHQL certified Intel RST(e) drivers v13 available, I do not really recommend to flash this Intel RAID OROM version into a mainboard BIOS, especially not for users with an Intel 5-Series or 6-Series Chipset RAID0 system.
Waiting for a final driver release may be a good option anyway, because it is still possible, that I will be able to offer a TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 very soon (provided I get positive test results).


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> As long as there are no WHQL certified Intel RST(e) drivers v13 available, I do not really recommend to flash this Intel RAID OROM version into a mainboard BIOS, especially not for users with an Intel 5-Series or 6-Series Chipset RAID0 system.
> Waiting for a final driver release may be a good option anyway, because it is still possible, that I will be able to offer a TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 very soon (provided I get positive test results).


I would test on my P8P67 Deluxe but I just lack a second 128 GB SSD


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> As long as there are no WHQL certified Intel RST(e) drivers v13 available, I do not really recommend to flash this Intel RAID OROM version into a mainboard BIOS, especially not for users with an Intel 5-Series or 6-Series Chipset RAID0 system.
> Waiting for a final driver release may be a good option anyway, because it is still possible, that I will be able to offer a TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 very soon (provided I get positive test results).


This applies to users with a single (non-RAID) SSD in their system as well?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This applies to users with a single (non-RAID) SSD in their system as well?


I am not sure, if AHCI users will benefit from any updated Intel RAID ROM.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I am not sure, if AHCI users will benefit from any updated Intel RAID ROM.


I remember you telling me that updated OROMs also update the AHCI driver inside the BIOS, right?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I remember you telling me that updated OROMs also update the AHCI driver inside the BIOS, right?


That is correct. The fact, that there has never been a Firmware available for the Intel SATA AHCI Controller, and the fact, that the BIOSes of actual Intel chipset systems do not contain anymore a separate Intel AHCI ROM (last one: v1.20E), let me think, that some hex codes of the Intel RAID ROM module may manage the Intel SATA AHCI Controller as well.
On the other hand I have seen (notebook) BIOSes without any Intel AHCI or RAID ROM, but with an actual and properly working on-board Intel AHCI Controller. This discovery and the experience, that the presence of different Intel RAID ROM versions within the BIOS doesn't have a remarkable impact on the performance of the AHCI system, made me unsure regarding this point.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> That is correct. The fact, that there has never been a Firmware available for the Intel SATA AHCI Controller, and the fact, that the BIOSes of actual Intel chipset systems do not contain anymore a separate Intel AHCI ROM (last one: v1.20E), let me think, that some hex codes of the Intel RAID ROM module may manage the Intel SATA AHCI Controller as well.
> On the other hand I have seen (notebook) BIOSes without any Intel AHCI or RAID ROM, but with an actual and properly working on-board Intel AHCI Controller. This discovery and the experience, that the presence of different Intel RAID ROM versions within the BIOS doesn't have a remarkable impact on the performance of the AHCI system, made me unsure regarding this point.


Alright then, thanks. I'll hold off upgrading to this new 13.x.x.xxxx RAID OROM first until you confirm that it is recommend to do so for Intel 6 series chipsets like the one I have for my board. Please do let me know when you gather more pertinent information about this.


----------



## chinobino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *ATTN*: Anyone who downloaded and flashed a ASUS Z77 BIOS or MSI Z77 BIOS before 9:00p.m MST Dec. 27th will need to re-download and flash there BIOS's again. (note: 13.1.0.2030 BIOS's)
> 
> _Reason: the previous BIOS contained the wrong GUID for the "SataDriver" module._


So do the BIOS/UEFI for the Z77 boards now contain the EFI SATA (SataDriver.ffs) 11.6.0.1702?


----------



## garikfox

No they contain the 13.1.0.2030 SataDriver module


----------



## guido1993

Installed the latest orom bios on my P8P67 Deluxe with latest beta drivers.

Everything looks good so far. I am running 3 Hard Disks in Raid 0, btw









Thanks Garik


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Phroster

I tried the new driver and OROM on my P67 also.
First thing I tried was TRIM, but windows said it was not supported, as I expected Intel seems to not really care, that it is possible to use TRIM on a RAID array with a P67.
So I went back to the previous OROM.

Then only other issue I ran into when using the new driver. That windows shows a normal mechanical harddisk RAID array as an SSD in the defrag tool.
I tried running WINSAT a few times, but it still was reported as an SSD although it's just a normal RAID array with 2 normal hard disks.
When I went back to the older driver, windows also showed the RAID array as a normal harddisk.
So for now I'm staying on the previous driver and OROM, unless the OROM gets modded for the P67.
But the new driver is still beta, should wait for WHQL.


----------



## serkanteo

Hi Garifox,

thanks, but the ASUS EZ give bios security verification error.

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

ASUS Z77 and Z87 MOD BIOS's cant be flashed with EZ-flash, You have to use the USB-Flashback feature.


----------



## Greg.m

It would great if you could add the new orom to P8Z77-WS 3505 bios, when you have the time!









Thanx in advance!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Zeronines

Hi ^^/
I was wondering if you mod other rom's not just intel, after this Christmas I got new stuff and used all up my Intel Sata ports and moved 720gb and 3tb drive to the Marvell on my Z68.
Is it ok to update the rom or should I go out and get USB 3.0 case for the drives? As moving and copying files from 3tb is slower then it was on sata 3gb port.


----------



## error-id10t

There's a program called UBU (version 1.1.7) created by SoniX which pretty much does it all. You could always give that a go unless the OP does do all of them (don't know).


----------



## Zeronines

Thanks error-id10t ^^/ but I will wait for Garikfox have to say about Marvell rom, I am little iffy about modding my own bios x.x.
Just to me my 3tb is 6gb sata and it been running 3gb sata for over a year and been getting good read and copy, but on Marvell its at 6gb speed but its slower just getting under 80mb speed copying from SSD and before I was getting up to 180 on sata 3gb port.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's a program called UBU (version 1.1.7) created by SoniX which pretty much does it all.


For details you may look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tip-Easy-BIOS-Modding-with-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeronines*
> 
> Thanks error-id10t ^^/ but I will wait for Garikfox have to say about Marvell rom, I am little iffy about modding my own bios x.x.
> Just to me my 3tb is 6gb sata and it been running 3gb sata for over a year and been getting good read and copy, but on Marvell its at 6gb speed but its slower just getting under 80mb speed copying from SSD and before I was getting up to 180 on sata 3gb port.


I just replace the Intel RAID parts of the BIOS i dont like messing with anything else since ive seen sometimes it doesnt work correctly.


----------



## Zeronines

Ah ok Thank you garikfox and Fernando ^^/, I will just leave it alone then.
Tho is there anything why, its so slow at 6gb speed then it was at 3gb sata speed?


----------



## garikfox

Because its on the Marvell port, If its a storage drive I wouldnt worry about it much.


----------



## Phroster

I recently contacted Fernando, and I received two versions of the OROM with the P67 mod.
And after testing both versions seem to work.
Tested with the windows optimizer + trimchecker.exe.
So this is good news for P67 owners, as the 13.x.x.x version still are able to support TRIM on RAID configs with the P67.


----------



## garikfox

Ok great, soon as there fully stable and he posts them on his site I'll redo all the P67 / Z68 BIOS's


----------



## Dracal2002

Hi if it helps, i will play Crashtestdummy, send me the Bios and i test it too,......


----------



## garikfox

Ask Fernando to send them to you his website is on my first post


----------



## Phroster

I think it's quite safe, as only 2 bytes have been changed in the OROM.
Fernando showed me that the only part that is modified, is the flag that tells the chipset if TRIM is supported or not.

Here it is explained:
http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34270005&postcount=20

Still I asked Fernando to edit my BIOS and integrate the OROM, because I don't feel confident doing that.


----------



## jimmy2004y

Does any know how to flash mod bios on ASUS p8z77-v LK?

It didn't have hardware flashback support .

Also the FTK shows
Error 280: Failed to disable write protection for the BIOS space!

Help me, PLEASE~


----------



## garikfox

I dont think its possible, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok great, soon as there fully stable and he posts them on his site I'll redo all the P67 / Z68 BIOS's


Hello garikfox,
the modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.02030, which hopefully will enable the TRIM in RAID0 feature for all Intel P67 and Z68 Chipset systems, is now available at win-raid.com.
Any feedback from P67 and Z68 RAID0 users is much appreciated.

@ Phroster:
Thank you very much for having done the needed tests.

Regards
Fernando


----------



## Dracal2002

Hi Fernando thank you very much.
If Garikfox integrate the modded Trim Rom in my Bios i will test it as fast as i can and send a review....

Greats


----------



## spiderham

Hey Garik, are the Z68 Bios's redone with Fernando's new modded Raid Rom. Specifically the P8Z68 V Gen 3


----------



## mkimbro

GarikFox

Could I talk you into updating the new ASUS Maximus VI Formula?









MAXIMUS VI FORMULA BIOS 1302 form the ASUS webite...

Thank You!!


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Hello garikfox,
> the modded Intel RAID ROM v13.1.02030, which hopefully will enable the TRIM in RAID0 feature for all Intel P67 and Z68 Chipset systems, is now available at win-raid.com.
> Any feedback from P67 and Z68 RAID0 users is much appreciated.
> 
> @ Prosser:
> Thank you very much for having done the needed tests.
> 
> Regards
> Fernando


Thanks I'll get to work then, I'll post when im done with them all


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> GarikFox
> 
> Could I talk you into updating the new ASUS Maximus VI Formula?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAXIMUS VI FORMULA BIOS 1302 form the ASUS webite...
> 
> Thank You!!


Added


----------



## garikfox

Update: Re-Added all P67 / Z68 BIOS's with the TRIM OROM.


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Thank You, Thank You, Seems to work Great!, not sure what they did, but hope performance is even better.









Thank You Again...................


----------



## Dracal2002

@Garikfox

Hi man you are a workaholic.
Thanks.......

I test it today

I cant wait i flashed it after the breakfast.....

Sorry guys trimcheck says "trim seems NOT working"


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Dracal2002:

You have to trigger Trim, before you do the Trim test.


----------



## Dracal2002

Sorry i dont know what you mean Fernando1..
What shoud i do??


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dracal2002*
> 
> Sorry i dont know what you mean Fernando1..
> What shoud i do??


The TrimCheck tool is not able to detect low TRIM activity.
That is why it is a good idea to force the sending of TRIM commands before doing the test.
This can be done by the Win8/8.1 "Optimizer" (former Defrag Tool) or by triggering Trim by using Anvil's Storage Utility.


----------



## Nischi

Thanks for you work, been using it for a long time now on 2 of my setups!

There's maybe a new BIOS I'm hopping you can fix for me. I say maybe because the date is still the same, but the version number is increased.
Gigabyte Z77 G.1 Sniper M3

You can find it here
It says version F10f. The latest you have is F10c. Strangely enough the date is same as the previous one.


----------



## garikfox

I added F10f for ya


----------



## dron

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LE_PLUS/P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0908.zip thx in advance


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## brian_oc

Hi. Does anyone know where I can get the 13.0.0.1072 driver? The website linked in the Original Post is highly confusing and is in french. I can't find the download link at all on that website. I click the floppy disk icon beside 13.0.0.1072 beta which chrome says links to a exe but it just leads me to the front page of the website


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian_oc*
> 
> Hi. Does anyone know where I can get the 13.0.0.1072 driver? The website linked in the Original Post is highly confusing and is in french. I can't find the download link at all on that website. I click the floppy disk icon beside 13.0.0.1072 beta which chrome says links to a exe but it just leads me to the front page of the website


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-actual-v-Beta-v-WHQL.html


----------



## thecrowler

Hi all.
Since I updated my raid rom to v13.1.0.2030 (I'm usin' an ASUS P8P67 PRO REV 3.1, modded 3602 BIOS from garikfox), and the latest beta Intel RST driver + software 13.0.0.1072, I'm experiencing frequent explorer crashes and a single BSOD.
SATA is on AHCI mode, 1 Samsung SSD 840 pro 256gb (Windows 7 x64 SP1) + an Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 (2TB, data drive).
Please, any suggestion to solve the problem?
Dunno if reverting back to RST 12.8/12.9 will make the difference... Help!


----------



## garikfox

Since your using AHCI mode and for that motherboard it wouldnt be using my OROM anyway, so its not the mod thats causing the BSOD.

You might want to test your memory with memtest.

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## thecrowler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Since your using AHCI mode and for that motherboard it wouldnt be using my OROM anyway, so its not the mod thats causing the BSOD.
> 
> You might want to test your memory with memtest.
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/


First of all, thanks for you're time.
Of course, I already did every single test (including memory), before posting here.
I don't think it's the bios update that causes the problem (it's not your modified bios), I beleive it's the beta RST driver.
Since I was on RST v12.8 and original BIOS 3602 (2 hours ago), no explorer crashes or BSOD happened at all: never.
I'm gonna try msahci, just to prove my point.
What I'm asking is, if beta drivers are mandatory, considering that OROM is actually v13.1.0.2030 and I'm on AHCI
The reason why I'm using the updated orom is benchmarks on Samsung Magician, that seems to be great, and my personal, real life experience, that confirms benchmarks validity.
Kind regards.


----------



## garikfox

Since your not using RAID in BIOS and your using AHCI it isnt using the OROM at all on that motherboard. So the RAID OROM version doesnt matter here.

I'd use driver 12.9.0.1001









Thats what I use


----------



## zibirre

Dear Nurisha,

I am a new guy and want to try out SSD RAID 0 with Trim support. I found that you have modified the ASUS P8Z68 VLE bios 4101 which I use the same board.

Am I just update my board into your modified ver. and use the new Intel RST (12.9.0.1001) to set up my SSD Raid 0 will have this (Trim) function?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## garikfox

Yes


----------



## zibirre

Thanks for help.

Can I use the ASUS update utilities under W8 to reflash the BIOS into your ver. (p8z68-v-le-asus-4101_RST_v12.7.0.1936)? do I need to re-install the W8 after that?

Thanks for your help again.


----------



## zibirre

Sorry, one more question,

If I don''t reflash my original bios (just use the original ASUS bios) but using the lastest IRST ver. (12.9.0.1001) to install Windows 8 into my SSD RAID 0 setup.

Will it have the Trim function also?

Thanks again.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Can I use the ASUS update utilities under W8 to reflash the BIOS into your ver. (p8z68-v-le-asus-4101_RST_v12.7.0.1936)? do I need to re-install the W8 after that?
> 
> Thanks for your help again.


Youll need to use the EZ flash inside the BIOS to flash my BIOS. And yes I would do a fresh install of Windows with the 12.9.0.1001 driver.

p8z68-v-le-asus-4101_RST_v12.7.0.1936, this isnt my file ill have to make you one if you want the 12.7.0.1936 orom. If you want the 13.x orom that one is already on my SkyDrive for you.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> Sorry, one more question,
> 
> If I don''t reflash my original bios (just use the original ASUS bios) but using the lastest IRST ver. (12.9.0.1001) to install Windows 8 into my SSD RAID 0 setup.
> 
> Will it have the Trim function also?
> 
> Thanks again.


Nope


----------



## zibirre

Thanks so much for your great help.

I just download your orom v.13.1.0.2030 from your Skydrive and will try within this week. However, the IRST v.13.0.0.1072 is a beta version, can I use the Intel version v.12.9.0.1001 with your orom v13.x ? or what will you recommand?

Thanks


----------



## zibirre

Sorry,

I just found out that ASUS BIOS update utility (from its web) has only this "Bupdater Utility V1.30 for flash BIOS under DOS." can I use this utility to flash into your modify BIOS?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> Thanks so much for your great help.
> 
> I just download your orom v.13.1.0.2030 from your Skydrive and will try within this week. However, the IRST v.13.0.0.1072 is a beta version, can I use the Intel version v.12.9.0.1001 with your orom v13.x ? or what will you recommand?
> 
> Thanks


12.9.0.1001 is fine, I never use BETA's myself


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> I just found out that ASUS BIOS update utility (from its web) has only this "Bupdater Utility V1.30 for flash BIOS under DOS." can I use this utility to flash into your modify BIOS?


Yes i'm pretty sure you can but why not just use EZ-Flash its EZ !


----------



## zibirre

Thanks for your prompt reply:thumb:

I just know how to update BIOS from its utility under windows so far

Will try EZ this time

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

No problem


----------



## Mafste

If anyone could be so kind:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X79-Deluxe/X79-DELUXE-ASUS-0605.zip


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mafste*
> 
> If anyone could be so kind:
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X79-Deluxe/X79-DELUXE-ASUS-0605.zip


Added









_Note: Make sure to use Legacy Boot, Don't install Windows in UEFI mode._


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: Make sure to use Legacy Boot, Don't install Windows in UEFI mode._


why not uefi?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> why not uefi?


Because I dont replace the SataDriver.ffs file for X79 chipsets


----------



## kevindd992002

Any advantages of updating my OROM and ME firmwares and thr BIOS of my board? I'm reading that the older versions have higher OC stability but I'm not really sure.


----------



## zibirre

Hi hi,

I have update my board into your modified BIOS today but not yet re-installed Win8 which still using a single SSD for system. However, I found the onboard Graphics not stable caused it suddenly flash a few second than go back to normal. It happen 3 times today.

Is there any influence to the VGA from your bios or may be my monitor has some problem? Thank you.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Any advantages of updating my OROM and ME firmwares and thr BIOS of my board? I'm reading that the older versions have higher OC stability but I'm not really sure.


If you use RAID sure, ME firmware udpate isnt really needed. 9/10 people dont even use the IME features.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> Hi hi,
> 
> I have update my board into your modified BIOS today but not yet re-installed Win8 which still using a single SSD for system. However, I found the onboard Graphics not stable caused it suddenly flash a few second than go back to normal. It happen 3 times today.
> 
> Is there any influence to the VGA from your bios or may be my monitor has some problem? Thank you.


My BIOS's only touch the RAID OROM and nothing else so no it wont effect the onboard VGA.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> If you use RAID sure, ME firmware udpate isnt really needed. 9/10 people dont even use the IME features.


Well, why does Fernando say otherwise? I remember him mentioning that the ME firmware has effect to some extent to the OC capability of your system?


----------



## Phroster

I have been using the new OROM for a couple of weeks now.
No issues whatsoever.
I was also the first one to test the OROM Fernando modded for the P67.

The only part that is modded in the OROM, is that flag that says TRIM support (on/off)
This is also only done in the OROM, the rest of the BIOS is unchanged.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, why does Fernando say otherwise? I remember him mentioning that the ME firmware has effect to some extent to the OC capability of your system?


I don't remember, that I ever gave such statement regarding the ME Firmware.
Furthermore the Intel Management Engine has never been the subject of my investigations.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I don't remember, that I ever gave such statement regarding the ME Firmware.


I guess I might've phrased it wrongly but I think what you told me that last year is that the initial release of my board's BIOS is the most stable for overclocking and ME 7 is the most "compatible" firmware for that specific BIOS for stability. Is this accurate?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I guess I might've phrased it wrongly but I think what you told me that last year is that the initial release of my board's BIOS is the most stable for overclocking and ME 7 is the most "compatible" firmware for that specific BIOS for stability. Is this accurate?


Yes, I remember having written something like this, and it is still my opinion, that switching the ME region may not be a good idea for users, who have a rock stable system.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, I remember having written something like this, and it is still my opinion, that switching the ME region may not be a good idea for users, who have a rock stable system.


Oh ok but it's not necessarily true that updating the ME region would produce a less stable overclock? I mean it would be possible that updating the ME region would make the overclock more stable or perhaps increase the clocks? Is this only applicable for CPU overclock or does this cover GPU/RAM overclocks as well?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok but it's not necessarily true that updating the ME region would produce a less stable overclock? I mean it would be possible that updating the ME region would make the overclock more stable or perhaps increase the clocks? Is this only applicable for CPU overclock or does this cover GPU/RAM overclocks as well?


You should ask an Intel ME expert, who has tested all these things, but not me. I have never updated the ME region and probably will never try to do it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You should ask an Intel ME expert, who has tested all these things, but not me. I have never updated the ME region and probably will never try to do it.


Oh ok thanks.


----------



## zibirre

Sorry, that was I who make a silly mistake

I didn't plug the HDMI cable strong enough


----------



## Fernando 1

@ all Intel RAID0 users with an older chipset:

Recently (in January 2014) CPL0 aka Dufus has detected within all Intel RAID ROM modules (from v10.1.0.1008 up) a single byte, whose modification enables the TRIM in RAID0 feature for nearly all Intel chipsets. This finding makes it dispensable to offer special OROM modifications for different Intel chipsets (P55 resp. P67/Z68).
Today I have tested the most interesting versions of these "Universally TRIM modified" Intel RAID ROM modules with my old Z68 RAID0 system.
*Result: TRIM works perfectly with all these freshly modded versions.
*For details please look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t202f28-TRIM-in-RAID-seems-possible-for-all-Intel-chipsets-from-P-up-5.html#msg3929


----------



## kevindd992002

How about the newest OROM for Z68-chipset BIOSes, is it already tried and tested?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How about the newest OROM for Z68-chipset BIOSes, is it already tried and tested?


What do you mean with "newest OROM for Z68-chipset BIOSes"? For me it is v12.7.0.1936 and this version has been successfully tested by me.
Since there are no final v13 RAID drivers available until now, I do not really recommend to use the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030. Nevertheless I am pretty sure, that the "Universally modified" v13.1.0.2030, which I am offering, will support TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 chipsets (as for all other chipsets from 4-Series up).


----------



## zibirre

hello,

I have downloaded your ver. (under your skydrive v.13.xx) already and flash into my ASUS P8Z68 V-LE. Do I need to use the Universally modified?

Thanks


----------



## zibirre

Hello,

Another question (sorry, I have too much question).

I have 2x2T (segate) HD would like to make a RAID 0 in (3.xxT) big hard disk and install W7(64bit) on the same board (Asus p8z68 v-le).
I make the RAID 0 from BIOS (Ctrl-I) and I can see the whole disk (after raid) from W7 installation page.

I also download the raid driver from intel and put that into a USB and browsed the driver during W7 installation. I try to make a partition (about 125G) from 3.xx and intall W7 but fail.

Is my Z68 board doesn't support RAID 0 over 2.2T? am I need to make partition during raid 0 from bios (may be 1.6T + 2T)? than install the W7 on one of them?

Please help.

Thanks you.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> hello,
> 
> I have downloaded your ver. (under your skydrive v.13.xx) already and flash into my ASUS P8Z68 V-LE. Do I need to use the Universally modified?
> 
> Thanks


I dont think so, I sure am not going to redo all the TRIM BIOS's with a new modified OROM that does the same thing.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zibirre*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Another question (sorry, I have too much question).
> 
> I have 2x2T (segate) HD would like to make a RAID 0 in (3.xxT) big hard disk and install W7(64bit) on the same board (Asus p8z68 v-le).
> I make the RAID 0 from BIOS (Ctrl-I) and I can see the whole disk (after raid) from W7 installation page.
> 
> I also download the raid driver from intel and put that into a USB and browsed the driver during W7 installation. I try to make a partition (about 125G) from 3.xx and intall W7 but fail.
> 
> Is my Z68 board doesn't support RAID 0 over 2.2T? am I need to make partition during raid 0 from bios (may be 1.6T + 2T)? than install the W7 on one of them?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks you.


I didnt think Legacy BIOS mode supported more then 2TB i could be wrong.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I dont think so, I sure am not going to redo all the TRIM BIOS's with a new modified OROM that does the same thing.


I agree with you.
There is absolutely no difference regarding TRIM support and RAID functionality between the "Especially TRIM modded" and the "Universally TRIM modded" Intel RAID ROM modules.
The only reason why I do not offer anymore the "Especially TRIM modded" OROMs for P67/Z68 and P55 is the fact, that the "Unified TRIM modded" Intel RAID ROMs do support TRIM for *all* Intel chipsets and not only for special ones. Furthermore the modding method is easier.


----------



## garikfox

Excellent thanks


----------



## CasanovaFly

garikfox, just wandered across this is in my quest for RAID TRIM travels. Looks awesome! My board is already supported and everything. I got two quick questions for you, if you wouldn't mind:

1) I pulled OROM 13.1.0.2030 off your SkyDrive for my board, and you recommend I use Intel RST driver/software 13.0.0.1072 at the link provided. Is that the beta version, released 25/12/2013?

2) Most importantly, I've got a couple RAIDs set up on my motherboard right now. The SSD RAID is whatever, and I can and will plan on reformatting after the flash. Will it affect my other RAID's, though? Those are large and important to me.

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

1. You can use 12.9.0.1001, I dont touch betas either.

2. You should be ok


----------



## CasanovaFly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 1. You can use 12.9.0.1001, I dont touch betas either.
> 
> 2. You should be ok


Thanks for the quick reply.

1. Could I use 13.1.0.2030? Or do you recommend just staying with 12.9.0.1001?

2. Don't you winky face at me! I need assurance here! Not to have you play with my feelings like they're tiddlywinks. If my RAID's went kaput, I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## garikfox

Winky face, LOL









1. You can use 13.x im sure its fine but if it were me I dont touch Betas esp. with storage controllers.

2. It's not going to mess up the raid array unless you delete the raid array, I cant see how a new RAID orom can mess it up its just reading from the array data. Possibly backup your files first if you are that worried about it.


----------



## CasanovaFly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Winky face, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You can use 13.x im sure its fine but if it were me I dont touch Betas esp. with storage controllers.
> 
> 2. It's not going to mess up the raid array unless you delete the raid array, I cant see how a new RAID orom can mess it up its just reading from the array data. Possibly backup your files first if you are that worried about it.


Unfortunately I can't back everything up. I'm walking a very tight line right now with all my stuff in RAID0. I don't have the cash for redundancy, or the SATA ports. Perhaps I'll put this one on the backburner until I can get a server up and running...


----------



## Zaxx420

Thanks for the updated bios...will be installing another sata2 ssd raid...might as well update my older modded bios.while I'm at i\t.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> What do you mean with "newest OROM for Z68-chipset BIOSes"? For me it is v12.7.0.1936 and this version has been successfully tested by me.
> Since there are no final v13 RAID drivers available until now, I do not really recommend to use the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030. Nevertheless I am pretty sure, that the "Universally modified" v13.1.0.2030, which I am offering, will support TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 chipsets (as for all other chipsets from 4-Series up).


Oh ok. I thought the v13's weren't compatible with the Z68. So all v13 RAID OROMs are still in beta? How about the 12.9.0.2006, is it already final and why don't you recommend that?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So all v13 RAID OROMs are still in beta?


1. How many different v13 RAID OROMs have you seen? I only know about 1 version (v13.1.0.2030).
2. I don't know, if the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 is a Beta version, but the currently available Intel RST(e) drivers v13 definitively are Beta ones.
Quote:


> How about the 12.9.0.2006, is it already final and why don't you recommend that?


Do you have a link to this OROM version or to a BIOS, which contains it? I haven't seen it yet.
It would be funny to recommend an Intel RAID ROM version, which is not available at all.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 1. How many different v13 RAID OROMs have you seen? I only know about 1 version (v13.1.0.2030).
> 2. I don't know, if the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 is a Beta version, but the currently available Intel RST(e) drivers v13 definitively are Beta ones.
> Do you have a link to this OROM version or to a BIOS, which contains it? I haven't seen it yet.
> It would be funny to recommend an Intel RAID ROM version, which is not available at all.


Sorry, I'm not too familiar with the v13 RAID OROMs and yes I guess there is only one v13 version.

Not really, I just got that information from garikfox through email. He told me that that version should be released soon.

@garikfox

Any comment on the 12.9.0.2006 version?

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

I havent seen a 12.9.0.2006 out yet, it shouldve been out months ago. well have to wait and see.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I havent seen a 12.9.0.2006 out yet, it shouldve been out months ago. well have to wait and see.


Oh ok. Btw, I emailed you asking for help with the latest BIOS release for my board







Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Replied


----------



## kevindd992002

@Fernando1

Does ME9 and ME9.5 support Z68 boards?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does ME9 and ME9.5 support Z68 boards?


If you should mean the ME9 resp ME9.5 *Firmware*: No, only 8- and 9-Series chipset systems are supported by them.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you should mean the ME9 resp ME9.5 *Firmware*: No, only 8- and 9-Series chipset systems are supported by them.


Well, I checked at station-drivers here: http://station-drivers.com/index.php/listes-constructeurs/33-intel/24-intel-chipset and it shows there that the is a ME 9.0 firmware and a ME 9.5 firmware, doesn't it?

For my board which only supports up to ME 8, should I still use the 10.x.x.xxxx drivers or does it even make a difference?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, I checked at station-drivers here: http://station-drivers.com/index.php/listes-constructeurs/33-intel/24-intel-chipset and it shows there that the is a ME 9.0 firmware and a ME 9.5 firmware, doesn't it?


Yes, but these Firmware versions are only usable with Intel 8-Series chipset systems.
Quote:


> For my board which only supports up to ME 8, should I still use the 10.x.x.xxxx drivers or does it even make a difference?


For 6- and 7-Series chipsets I do not recommend to use the Intel ME drivers v10.x.x.xxxx. For details look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools-6.html#msg4116


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, but these Firmware versions are only usable with Intel 8-Series chipset systems.
> For 6- and 7-Series chipsets I do not recommend to use the Intel ME drivers v10.x.x.xxxx. For details look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools-6.html#msg4116


Oh ok, thanks.

Which driver version is the most recommended for the 6- series chipset boards then?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Which driver version is the most recommended for the 6- series chipset boards then?


It depends on the DeviceID of the device named "Intel(R) Management Engine Interface". If it should be DEV_1E3A, I recommend to install the Intel MEI/HECI driver v9.0.0.1287 dated 05/14/2013 (shown by mistake as dated 12/17/2012). You can find the download link here: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It depends on the DeviceID of the device named "Intel(R) Management Engine Interface". If it should be DEV_1E3A, I recommend to install the Intel MEI/HECI driver v9.0.0.1287 dated 05/14/2013 (shown by mistake as dated 12/17/2012). You can find the download link here: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html


I checked the Hardware ID of my Intel Management Engine Interface under Device Manager and it is DEV_1C3A. With that said, what is the recommended ME driver version for that?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I checked the Hardware ID of my Intel Management Engine Interface under Device Manager and it is DEV_1C3A. With that said, what is the recommended ME driver version for that?


The same Intel MEI driver, that means v9.0.0.1287.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It depends on the DeviceID of the device named "Intel(R) Management Engine Interface". If it should be DEV_1E3A, I recommend to install the Intel MEI/HECI driver v9.0.0.1287 dated 05/14/2013 (shown by mistake as dated 12/17/2012). You can find the download link here: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html


Thanks. What is the reason why the latest v9 driver (9.6.0.1038) is not recommended?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the reason why the latest v9 driver (9.6.0.1038) is not recommended?


Because the HECI driver will not be installed (although it is within the package).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Because the HECI driver will not be installed (although it is within the package).


So, just to verify, the latest version that will install the HECI driver and is most recommended version for my board is the v9.0.0.1287? And any versions past that, including future releases, won't be appropriate?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So, just to verify, the latest version that will install the HECI driver and is most recommended version for my board is the v9.0.0.1287?


Why don't you check it out yourself?
Quote:


> And any versions past that, including future releases, won't be appropriate?


I am neither a know-it-all nor a clairvoyant.


----------



## error-id10t

Sort of lost track/interest in updating mine.. just to confirm.

My driver is: 9.5.15.1730
My firmware is: 9.0.31.1487 H

Could someone (who knows), if I should update to a) version 10 of anything b) update only firmware to 9.5.x (which one)?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the reason why the latest v9 driver (9.6.0.1038) is not recommended?


The Intel driverpack v9.6.0.1038 doesn't contain Intel MEI drivers v9.6.0.1038. The version of the included ME drivers is 9.5.15.1730 dated 09/16/2013.
The latest Intel MEI drivers of the v9 series are v9.5.24.1790 dated 12/10/2013.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Why don't you check it out yourself?
> I am neither a know-it-all nor a clairvoyant.


Sorry. I'm not really sure what to look for. Are you just comparing the drivers included in each driver package and the one with the true latest driver version is the one you recommend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The Intel driverpack v9.6.0.1038 doesn't contain Intel MEI drivers v9.6.0.1038. The version of the included ME drivers is 9.5.15.1730 dated 09/16/2013.
> The latest Intel MEI drivers of the v9 series are v9.5.24.1790 dated 12/10/2013.


Ok. In that case, why do you recommend to install the Intel MEI/HECI driver v9.0.0.1287 dated 05/14/2013 if the latest is v9.5.24.1790 dated 12/10/2013?

And for the ME firmware, is v8.1.51.1471 (latest) the recommended one for my Z68 board?


----------



## Zaxx420

Hope someone can help answer this for me...I've read conflicting reports. When using a modded bios (updated oroms), do i have to use legacy mode re: bios? Does it depend on the actual modded version or is it across the board? I've seen posts re: bios modded a while back saying legacy mode is a must and one saying uefi was possible on 'newer' bios mods. In legacy atm. Tia for any info.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are you just comparing the drivers included in each driver package and the one with the true latest driver version is the one you recommend?


Yes, only the driver version and date is important, not the version and dates of a complete package containing a lot of different drivers and software components (incl. installer).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> why do you recommend to install the Intel MEI/HECI driver v9.0.0.1287 dated 05/14/2013 if the latest is v9.5.24.1790 dated 12/10/2013?


Because I do not recommend to install the *latest*, but the *best compatible* driver. All Intel ME drivers from v9.5.x.x.xxxx up have been primarily designed for Intel 8- and 9-Series chipsets and not at all for 6-Series ones (look here: http://station-drivers.com/index.php/listes-constructeurs/33-intel/24-intel-chipset).
My advice: If your priority is to use the *latest/newest* drivers/Firmware/BIOS modules, you should (re)start with an actual Intel 8- or 9-series Chipset system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> And for the ME firmware, is v8.1.51.1471 (latest) the recommended one for my Z68 board?


Yes. Please look into the start post of this thread: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html
Just to remind you: The topic of this thread has nothing to do with your Intel ME questions. That is why you will not get any further reply/answer from my side. I don't have any interest to hijack garik's thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxx420*
> 
> When using a modded bios (updated oroms), do i have to use legacy mode re: bios? Does it depend on the actual modded version or is it across the board? I've seen posts re: bios modded a while back saying legacy mode is a must and one saying uefi was possible on 'newer' bios mods. In legacy atm.


The BIOS modification itself has nothing to do with the (LEGACY/UEFI) mode of the later OS installation, but the OS, which has been installed in LEGACY/MBR mode, will just use the LEGACY OROM modules, whereas an OS, which has been installed in UEFI/GPT mode, will just use the EFI modules (like SataDriver, GopDriver etc.).
So if you want, that the Controllers of your system are using the newest OROM resp. EFI modules regardless the sort (LEGACY or UEFI) of the OS installation, you should update both sorts of the related BIOS modules (OROMs and EFI).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, only the driver version and date is important, not the version and dates of a complete package containing a lot of different drivers and software components (incl. installer).
> Because I do not recommend to install the *latest*, but the *best compatible* driver. All Intel ME drivers from v9.5.x.x.xxxx up have been primarily designed for Intel 8- and 9-Series chipsets and not at all for 6-Series ones (look here: http://station-drivers.com/index.php/listes-constructeurs/33-intel/24-intel-chipset).
> My advice: If your priority is to use the *latest/newest* drivers/Firmware/BIOS modules, you should (re)start with an actual Intel 8- or 9-series Chipset system.
> Yes. Please look into the start post of this thread: http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html
> Just to remind you: The topic of this thread has nothing to do with your Intel ME questions. That is why you will not get any further reply/answer from my side. I don't have any interest to hijack garik's thread.
> The BIOS modification itself has nothing to do with the (LEGACY/UEFI) mode of the later OS installation, but the OS, which has been installed in LEGACY/MBR mode, will just use the LEGACY OROM modules, whereas an OS, which has been installed in UEFI/GPT mode, will just use the EFI modules (like SataDriver, GopDriver etc.).
> So if you want, that the Controllers of your system are using the newest OROM resp. EFI modules regardless the sort (LEGACY or UEFI) of the OS installation, you should update both sorts of the related BIOS modules (OROMs and EFI).


Thank you very much for all the answers. Garik, sorry for hijacking the thread. I will now post on the Win-Raid forum if ever I still have questions


----------



## Zaxx420

Ah...ok gotcha...Thx Fernando! +1!


----------



## psychok9

I've a Crucial m500 480GB and AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard + 3770k. What orom and driver version do you reccomend now?
Windows 8.1 in MBR mode.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've a Crucial m500 480GB and AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard + 3770k. What orom and driver version do you reccomend now?


If you should have asked *me*, you will not get an answer.
This is garik's thread and not mine.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've a Crucial m500 480GB and AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard + 3770k. What orom and driver version do you reccomend now?
> Windows 8.1 in MBR mode.


You can use the 13.x beta driver, But I dont like Beta's so I'd stick with 12.9.0.1001

So if it were me I'd be using 12.7.0.1936 orom with 12.9.0.1001 driver


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> You can use the 13.x beta driver, But I dont like Beta's so I'd stick with 12.9.0.1001
> 
> So if it were me I'd be using 12.7.0.1936 orom with 12.9.0.1001 driver


I don't like betas either, however recently I went with latest 13.1 OROM and 12.9 WHQL driver, they seems to work together just fine on my SSD RAID0 under win8.1 x64 (UEFI Secure Boot mode, asus m5e Z77).


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've a Crucial m500 480GB and AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard + 3770k. What orom and driver version do you reccomend now?
> Windows 8.1 in MBR mode.
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the 13.x beta driver, But I dont like Beta's so I'd stick with 12.9.0.1001
> 
> So if it were me I'd be using 12.7.0.1936 orom with 12.9.0.1001 driver
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot, this is normal?:



I've flashed 2.70 bios/raid 12.7 orom and I got low performance (260mb/s sequential speed vs 400mb/s)

p.s. I've flashed 13.1 beta OROM, and I've the same performance.

*nevermind*: last 2 intel sata port get 3gb/s - sata 2 output , switched the ssd to 1st port and i got 480mb/s


----------



## garikfox

Cool right on, So it does say 11.6.x orom in BIOS or does it say 12.7.x ? im confused here lol


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Cool right on, So it does say 11.6.x orom in BIOS or does it say 12.7.x ? im confused here lol


Nevermind








Maybe I've confused driver UEFI with OROM.

Performance isn't exceptional:


----------



## garikfox

If you boot in Legacy mode in BIOS (non-UEFI) it will use the Legacy OROM (the one that you hit Ctrl-I after the first boot screen to configure RAID). If its in UEFI mode you do all the RAID configuring in BIOS like your picture showed.

The UEFI mode uses a totally different OROM then the Legacy one, It will always let me replace the Legacy OROM within a BIOS but only the Z77/Z87 have that separate 2nd UEFI OROM that sometimes the BIOS wont let me replace. While in UEFI mode for RAID and while in BIOS it will show like that picture above and if it isnt an updated version then that board didnt let me replace the UEFI RAID OROM.

A few ASRock and Gigabyte boards are like this, ASUS and MSI dont have this problem I've noticed.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I've confused driver UEFI with OROM.
> 
> Performance isn't exceptional:


disabling c-states will boost 4K write performance..


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, what do you guys consider as latest and best oroms for my Z77 OC Formula?
Consider I'll need the following:

OROM IRST SATA -
EFI IRST SATA -

OROM VBIOS Sandy/IvyBridge -
EFI GOP Driver SandyBridge -
EFI GOP Driver IvyBridge -

OROM Broadcom PXE -
EFI Broadcom UNDI -

Marvell 88SE91xx/92xx -
Marvell 88SE91xx/92xx -
Marvell 88SE91xx/92xx -

And, of course, I'll use the latest cpu mc pack (SB 28 and IB 19)

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

I only know about the IRST OROM, I'f it was me I would use 12.7.0.1936


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I only know about the IRST OROM, I'f it was me I would use 12.7.0.1936


+1Rep!

Thanks, I don't know why are you advising me to use the 12.7.0.1936 and not the 13.1.0.2030 but is working nice!

Improved my 840 Evo performance from the OROM_13.1.0.2030 and Irst_13.0.0.1072beta driver:

http://s18.postimg.org/67qqvyvop/840_Evo_120_vs_Vector_128.jpg

to the OROM_12.7.0.1936 and Irst_Driver 12.9.0.1001 WHQL:









http://s18.postimg.org/m9ooom609/840_Evo_120_e_IRST_12_9_whql.jpg

However I modded myself the bios with the ubu and also update some other oroms and efi's too
Why is it generally advised to only update the Orom Raid and not the Efi too?


----------



## garikfox

_*"However I modded myself the bios with the ubu and also update some other oroms and efi's too
Why is it generally advised to only update the Orom Raid and not the Efi too?"*_

I always try to update both the Legacy OROM and UEFI Sata_Driver (UEFI OROM)

But some boards dont include the UEFI "OROM" in there BIOS's, So it cant be replaced. (P67,Z68 mainly)


----------



## Phroster

I saw some new drivers on station-drivers.com.

These seem to be newer then the 13.0.0.1072 beta.

I think i'd rather use the new WHQL instead of the beta version.

WHQL 12.8.11.1000


----------



## guido1993

http://station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/446-intel-legacy-raid-rom-satadriver-v12-9-0-2006

new 12.9.0.2006 OROM


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I saw that a few days ago I was hoping you guys wouldnt notice









For all that want it, just post a BIOS link for your board and ill upload it for you.

Im debating if I should redo all the BIOS's with it or not, hmmm....


----------



## feniks

LOL









doo it, doo it!


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah I saw that a few days ago I was hoping you guys wouldnt notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all that want it, just post a BIOS link for your board and ill upload it for you.
> 
> Im debating if I should redo all the BIOS's with it or not, hmmm....


garikfox:

Would you kindly update the new stata orom file, to the new ASUS Maxisimus VI Extreme 1402 bios.









http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax

Would greatly be apprieciated.


----------



## garikfox

Added, I hope it works ok I modded it with Linux OS lol, first time ever !


----------



## arrow0309

Already included into the new UBU 1.2.1


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah I saw that a few days ago I was hoping you guys wouldnt notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all that want it, just post a BIOS link for your board and ill upload it for you.
> 
> Im debating if I should redo all the BIOS's with it or not, hmmm....


Do it! I appreciate it a lot! ;-)
AsRock Z77 Extreme 6 BIOS v2.80
ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme6(2.80)ROM.zip


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added, I hope it works ok I modded it with Linux OS lol, first time ever !


gorifox

Thank you very much for the fast response, really appreciate. However I could not make it work this time.

I updated with the new bios 1402 from ASUS and it worked, but when I try to update from your mod it does not update.

I tried doing it from the new software they sent out, and I tried just using the USB flashback , it flash three times then nothing. It doesn't seem to like this file.

Any assistance on this would great be appreciated.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Do it! I appreciate it a lot! ;-))


Added, remember with that board it never lets me replace the SataDriver.ffs module (UEFI OROM) so youll have to boot/install Windows in Legacy Mode.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> gorifox
> 
> Thank you very much for the fast response, really appreciate. However I could not make it work this time.
> 
> I updated with the new bios 1402 from ASUS and it worked, but when I try to update from your mod it does not update.
> 
> I tried doing it from the new software they sent out, and I tried just using the USB flashback , it flash three times then nothing. It doesn't seem to like this file.
> 
> Any assistance on this would great be appreciated.


Re-Added, I re-modded it with Windows as I originally do.


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Re-Added, I re-modded it with Windows as I originally do.


garikfox

Thank you again for the hard work. But for some reason I cannot make it work this time. It immediately fails. All of the other mods you have done have worked great.... but this seems to not want to cooperate...

I wonder if ASUS has made changes to the ROG Motherboards BIOS setup, after they sent out this new software update to go through Windows.


----------



## xotox

Garikfox, really....... people like you...make the world a little better..... really appreciatie the things you are doing..... RESPECT!!!

Cheers....


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> Garikfox, really....... people like you...make the world a little better..... really appreciatie the things you are doing..... RESPECT!!!
> 
> Cheers....


Thank you very much, I appreciate that


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkimbro*
> 
> garikfox
> 
> Thank you again for the hard work. But for some reason I cannot make it work this time. It immediately fails. All of the other mods you have done have worked great.... but this seems to not want to cooperate...
> 
> I wonder if ASUS has made changes to the ROG Motherboards BIOS setup, after they sent out this new software update to go through Windows.


Thats very odd, I havent changed my techniques, I modded it like i usually do. If the 12.7.x BIOS or 13.x BIOS i made work for you with that same BIOS version then its the New OROM thats causing this, this could be bad news


----------



## mkimbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thats very odd, I havent changed my techniques, I modded it like i usually do. If the 12.7.x BIOS or 13.x BIOS i made work for you with that same BIOS version then its the New OROM thats causing this, this could be bad news


garikfox,

This could be the problem, because your version of the OROM 12.7.x& 13.x worked fine... Guess we may have to wait for the next one, for the ASUS Maximus VI Extreme.









Thank you for your great work...is much appreciated.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> http://station-drivers.com/index.php/forum/news/446-intel-legacy-raid-rom-satadriver-v12-9-0-2006
> 
> new 12.9.0.2006 OROM


Is this the official non-beta release already?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I've confused driver UEFI with OROM.
> 
> Performance isn't exceptional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disabling c-states will boost 4K write performance..
Click to expand...

Not huge difference, what do you think?


----------



## arrow0309

The difference isn't huge but still noticeable, I'm always keeping the C-states disabled


----------



## Phroster

I tried the new BIOS Garik made for the P67.
But it says "selected file not EFI bios".
I am able to flash the old version, it just refuses to install this one.
No idea why this happens.

Also this version is called "Legacy"
Could it be that this one has no support for newer chipsets?

I'll go back to v13.1.0.203, as this one still works.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ Phroster.

Since I would rather like to know the reason why the BIOS flash procedure failed, please give me the link to the modded and the original BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phroster*
> 
> I tried the new BIOS Garik made for the P67.
> But it says "selected file not EFI bios".
> I am able to flash the old version, it just refuses to install this one.
> No idea why this happens.
> 
> Also this version is called "Legacy"
> Could it be that this one has no support for newer chipsets?
> 
> I'll go back to v13.1.0.203, as this one still works.


Re-download the file from my onedrive, I made that sabertooth BIOS with Linux but i remade it with windows for ya. Wine might of messed up something with MMTool.

Version is not Legacy its just that P67 chipsets dont have the UEFI SataDriver.ffs in there BIOS's so you have to install/boot Windows in "Legacy Mode" to use the new RAID OROM.

FYI: User "mkimbro" couldnt flash his 12.9.x orom bios either so it might be that the orom is not working correctly.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> @ Phroster.
> 
> Since I would rather like to know the reason why the BIOS flash procedure failed, please give me the link to the modded and the original BIOS.


The file is on my onedrive I think he was talking about the sabertooth p67 bios i made for him with your trim 12.9.x orom.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The file is on my onedrive I think he was talking about the sabertooth p67 bios i made for him with your trim 12.9.x orom.


Thanks!
I could not find anything, what may explain the failure of the BIOS flashing.


----------



## Stevvie

can you please do my bios for me thanks
ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.90)ROM.zip


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevvie*
> 
> can you please do my bios for me thanks
> ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.90)ROM.zip


Added, the 2.90 stock BIOS wont let me replace the SataDriver.ffs module, only the Legacy OROM it let me replace so you'll have to install/boot Windows in "Legacy" mode (Non-UEFI).


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added, the 2.90 stock BIOS wont let me replace the SataDriver.ffs module.


This problem is caused by the limited space within the related BIOS section.
In this case you should replace the SataDriver module by the *compressed* FFS file, which you can find within the OROM\IRST\12_9 resp. 13_1 folder of the actual UBU tool.
I just have tested it successfully with the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 BIOS v2.90.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks, I only use MMTool though.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks, I only use MMTool though.


I have done the update manually with the MMTool, not with UBU.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> I have done the update manually with the MMTool, not with UBU.


So the compressed .ffs file is on your website ?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> So the compressed .ffs file is on your website ?


Not directly, but you get them, when you download the latest UBU tool version from this site: http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
Maybe I will put the compressed FFS files into this thread: http://www.win-raid.com/t19f13-Intel-EFI-quot-SataDriver-quot-quot-GopDriver-quot-BIOS-Modules.html. But I am not yet sure about that, because it is not easy for the users to check the version of a compressed file.


----------



## garikfox

Ok thanks


----------



## Stevvie

garikfox, did the compressed FFS file work on my bios ?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevvie*
> 
> garikfox, did the compressed FFS file work on my bios ?


Yes it did, I reuploaded the BIOS for you


----------



## Stevvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes it did, I reuploaded the BIOS for you


Thank you ever so much garikfox and Fernando 1, your work is very much appreciated.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Phroster

The BIOS you made for me, has this also been reuploaded?
Date on skydrive is 21/3.

Could you also reupload the P67 Sabertooth BIOS for me?

Much appreciated.

*edit think you already reuploaded it


----------



## Phroster

So I tested the re-uploaded version, and it works nicely, thanks


----------



## propergol

hi,
I have just downloaded the freshly modded bios for the Asrock z77-Extreme4 and thank you for the modding.









Since I am planning a new complete install of Windows server 2012 (and maybe R2) I would like to know if there could be other parts in the bios that could be udated before I ll run the install.

thanks


----------



## garikfox

Good to hear guys









*propergol*: I wouldnt update anything else in the BIOS except the RAID OROM(s). Just my opinion though.


----------



## garikfox

Intel RST driver 13.0.0.1098 WHQL released, link is on first page


----------



## R o x

... I seem not to be able to get it to work on my P67 system, back to 13.0.0.1072beta works fine


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x*
> 
> ... I seem not to be able to get it to work on my P67 system, back to 13.0.0.1072beta works fine


Intel 5- and 6-Series Chipset SATA AHCI Controllers are not supported by these Intel RST(e) v13.0.0.1098 WHQL drivers (not even 7-Series Mobile systems).


----------



## jeroompje

Is RAID OROM 13.1.0.2030 also whql ?
If so please add it to asus m6f bios 1402
Tyia


----------



## tObber166

Is it possible to update *MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1402* BIOS with *RAID OROM 13.1.0.2030*. As the previous (1302 BIOS) has it?

If so, maybe garikfox could help a little?









Bios Link: http://tinyurl.com/p3pmbyt


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Is RAID OROM 13.1.0.2030 also whql ?


Only *drivers* (and no *OROMs*) can get a WHQL certification.


----------



## jeroompje

okay thanks for your info.
can you put it into m6f bios 14.02?
thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Both added


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Both added


Awesome!









Flashed it a few minutes ago, and everything went fine.









Well done sir!


----------



## jeroompje

Any tips raising as ssd 4K-64 read en write performance with raid-0 array of ssd's?
thank you,
Jerome.


----------



## garikfox

Try a 32k stripe, I beleive the lower you go the better 4k performance you get. 16k used to be best for OS's but since the files have gotten bigger since i.e WinXP, 32k is what is the best for OS's now.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Thanks a lot for your great work from which I benefit on all my pc's and nb.

I was wondering if you could update Asus Z87-DELUXE to the latest orom? I made a mistake to update to bios 1802 and went direct back to orom 12.7.0.1936!

Link to bios 1802:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/12-bios-cartes-meres/67-asus-z87-deluxe

Thanks
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome, Did you want 13.1.x orom or 12.9x ?


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

I would very much like to have the 13.1.x orom, because it give me better reading/writing speed.

Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Ok sure, gimme a few hours I gotta get some sleep its 3am here lol


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok sure, gimme a few hours I gotta get some sleep its 3am here lol


Sure, have a good night sleep!

I am in Europe and it is 12 o'clock here!

Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Hi Garik!

Splendid work, thanks a bunch!









Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## xotox

I can hereby confirm that Orom 13.1.0.2030 works perfectly on Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3, in UEFI mode, together with the latest WHQL driver (13.0.0.198) and 2 crucial m4's in Raid 0
At least, trimcheck confirms trim functionallity....


----------



## Phroster

When I try to flash the 13.1 OROM, my BIOS says "selected file not EFI bios".

This also happened with the other one you made for me (12.9)
But the version you reuploaded did work.

Also I cannot go back to the original BIOS from ASUS, I get the same message saying "selected file not EFI bios".
But when I use a DOS based tool via USB stick, I can flash both versions, also the 13.1 version, it just doesn't work through the BIOS GUI anymore.

So I also got the new OROM working now, still makes me wonder why I have to use a DOS based tool, instead of the BIOS GUI.


----------



## garikfox

Its saying that because your USB stick isnt formatted FAT32


----------



## Phroster

I tested this, and it does work from a USB stick that is FAT32. But doesn't work anymore when I flash from my internal harddrive that is NTFS.

Still very strange, that when I try the flash the ROM that Fernando made, does get accepted by the BIOS GUI.
But the version you made, only works from a stick that is on FAT32.

Not really a big problem, the BIOS works fine and OROM also works as expected, TRIM is working on RAID0.


----------



## DarkBahamut

Hi Garik

First of all, thanks for all the hard work posting these BIOSes. I've been using them for a while and it greats getting up to date OROMs









I wondered if I could request the 12.9 OROM for the Asus P8Z68 Pro-V Gen 3 if it's not too much trouble? I've been using the 13.1 version for a while and I've suffered significant and repeated storage corruption since using it. I'm pretty desperate to get away from it now but you don't have any 12.x versions available for this board anymore.

Hope you can help!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## xotox

Driver 12.6.3.1000 is the very last driver that made it possible to fastboot on windows 8. / 8.1 All drivers beyond that one made my computer 'hang' and shut down on start. Normal (slow) boot works fine. Unfortunately, I can't use the driver in windows 8.1 anymore, since SSD's will not be recognized anymore. I run 2 crucial m4 's in Raid 0 on Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3 with i7 3770k.
Everything else works perfect. Tried several Orom version's / Driver combinations. Does anyone have any idea? I tried everything, but it really can't be anything else but the driver.


----------



## error-id10t

So if you run the command "winsat formal" via command prompt, you still don't see your SSDs as optimise?


----------



## xotox

Yes! That Works







Thanx...did not think about that....

Still, I don't understand why I cannot use any of the new drivers for fastboot anymore....
Is it a common problem? Or am I the only one here that expreriences it?
The 12.6.3.1000 driver is quite old already. So I cannot use that forever


----------



## garikfox

Do you boot/have windows installed in UEFI mode ? It might be that your BIOS doesnt contain an updated UEFI_SataDriver module to correspond to a newer driver, which board do you have I'll look into this.


----------



## error-id10t

You appear to have a download for him..Asrock z68 extreme 4 gen 3


----------



## xotox

Yes...I use Asrock Z68 extreme 4 gen 3, bios L2.31A...Orom 13.x at the moment, but orom version doesn't seem to matter.
I have Windows 8.1 installed in Uefi mode, on 2x crucial m4 in raid 0. Everything else works like a charm...rock solid..Execpt for fast boot








Thanks!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> Yes...I use Asrock Z68 extreme 4 gen 3, bios L2.31A...Orom 13.x at the moment, but orom version doesn't seem to matter.
> I have Windows 8.1 installed in Uefi mode, on 2x crucial m4 in raid 0. Everything else works like a charm...rock solid..Execpt for fast boot


If you want a fast boot, the Intel SATA RAID Controller should use the EFI mode RAID module named SataDriver instead of the Intel RAID ROM.
Since I just have done an UEFI mode install of Win8.1 x64 PRO "Spring Update" onto the 2x128 GB Crucial M4 RAID0 array of my Z68 system, I cannot confirm your experience regarding the driver version restrictions. I was able to install all actual Intel RST(e) drivers v12.8, v12.9 and v13 without any problem. For details you may look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers.html


----------



## xotox

Ok, thanks! I will take a look at it and keep you updated...


----------



## xotox

So, Fernando, how can I choose between SataDriver module or Intel Raid Rom?

The thing I cannot understand is that everything worked perfectly fine with older drivers... Is that an Intel strategy? Just don't get it


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xotox*
> 
> So, Fernando, how can I choose between SataDriver module or Intel Raid Rom?


Precondition is the presence of a SataDriver module within the BIOS. You can check it by opening the BIOS with the AMI Aptio UEFI MMTool.
If there should not be such module (which is the standard with 6-Series chipset mainboards), you have to insert it.
If both Intel RAID modules (ROM and SataDriver) are present within the BIOS file, the *BIOS settings (especially within the "BOOT" section)* decide, which one of them will be used.
Please read the start post of this thread: http://www.win-raid.com/t19f13-Intel-EFI-quot-SataDriver-quot-quot-GopDriver-quot-BIOS-Modules.html
If you want to know more about these things, please post your questions into the related section of my Forum.
The topic of this thread is the "Update of Intel RAID ROM modules".


----------



## xotox

Fernando, Thank you very much for the info....


----------



## garikfox

Yeah there isnt a UEFI_SataDriver module in your BIOS and im the one that would say if its not there in the first place I wouldnt add it. But thats my opinion.

I'f I was you I would just install windows in Legacy mode then youll be for sure youd be using the updated OROM on my BIOS's for that board.


----------



## xotox

Perhaps it gets too complicated for me at the moment....( back from work and a its getting late ) but...what's the difference between the Orom and the UEfi Sata Driver in the bios?.... And why Did it work with previous drivers?
And....last question







Is there a chance that I won't have this problem if I don't use a raid configuration?

Sorry....Lot of questions







A lot to learn....


----------



## garikfox

When I update these BIOS theres two OROM's I replace a Legacy OROM and a UEFI OROM (SataDriver module)

The Legacy OROM is used when you dont use UEFI to boot Windows 8/8.1 or Win7 too for that matter. (the Ctl-I RAID setup at boot)

The UEFI OROM is used when you do boot in UEFI mode and also is used for AHCI UEFI installs/boot. (RAID setup is inside the BIOS config screen)

Now take note that P67/Z68 BIOS's do not contain the second UEFI OROM, Being said Im not sure how these chipsets handle the UEFI portion of the booting for RAID etc.

If you dont use RAID and use AHCI my BIOS's wouldnt benefit you at all since your board doesnt have the SataDriver module for when your using UEFI boot and AHCI/RAID modes.

Thats why I said to use Legacy boot and I know for a fact that the updated RAID OROM will be used since thats the only thing that I replaced in that BIOS.


----------



## xotox

Ah..things are getting clearer now








Thanx!


----------



## kevindd992002

What's the latest RAID OROM for the Z68 chipset now?


----------



## garikfox

12.9, 13.x is for Z97 mainly


----------



## error-id10t

The Z97 does "advertise" RST 13.x but from what I see, they've got no new functionality in there compared to say Z87 that would explain why we can't use 13.x. Z68 is a different story though..


----------



## thetruthisalie

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 12.9.2.1000 WHQL
http://www.necacom.net/index.php/intel/8238-intel-rapid-storage-technology-12-9-2-1000-whql


----------



## sidewaykill

EDIT: Don't worry, fixed it.


----------



## thetruthisalie

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 13.0.1.1000 WHQL

http://www.necacom.net/index.php/intel/8256-intel-rapid-storage-technology-13-0-1-1000-whql


----------



## garikfox

I updated first post thanks


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 12.9, 13.x is for Z97 mainly


is the TRIM working fine on Z77 with those 13.x whql drivers?


----------



## garikfox

I have no idea maybe Fernando will know since I dont use RAID.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I have no idea maybe Fernando will know since I dont use RAID.


ok. installed it, will see how it goes


----------



## Greg.m

Guys,
Which orom and drivers works best with z77 and raid0?
Trim doesnt even work for me with 13x orom and drivers.


----------



## garikfox

12.9.x I believe, I dont use RAID though so you dont have to listen to me lol


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg.m*
> 
> Which orom and drivers works best with z77 and raid0?


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers.html
Quote:


> Trim doesnt even work for me with 13x orom and drivers.


I don't believe that!
How did you check it?
This is what I get with my Z77 RAID0 system running the Intel RST(e) driver v13.0.1.1000 and the Intel RAID ROM resp. SataDriver v13.1.0.2030:


----------



## Greg.m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers.html
> I don't believe that!
> How did you check it?
> This is what I get with my Z77 RAID0 system running the Intel RST(e) driver v13.0.1.1000 and the Intel RAID ROM resp. SataDriver v13.1.0.2030:


Heres is what i get...



and here are some more details/settings:







Am I missing something???


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg.m*
> 
> Am I missing something???



Check, if TRIM is enabled by the OS at all by running the command "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify".
Check, if the Firmware of your SSDs does support TRIM.
Trigger TRIM, before you are running the TrimCheck Tool. This can be done either by running the Win8.1 "Optimizer" or by using the special "TRIM trigger" feature of "Anvil's Storage Utilities".


----------



## Greg.m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> 
> Check, if TRIM is enabled by the OS at all by running the command "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify".
> Check, if the Firmware of your SSDs does support TRIM.
> Trigger TRIM, before you are running the TrimCheck Tool. This can be done either by running the Win8.1 "Optimizer" or by using the special "TRIM trigger" feature of "Anvil's Storage Utilities".


I have latest firm for my corsair GTs and they should support trim....

Otherwise when i run the command i get 0 as a result and i tried wiht both windows 8 optimizer and with Anvils trimtrigger but trimcheck gives the same result...Here are some shots:


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg.m*
> 
> I have latest firm for my corsair GTs and they should support trim....


AFAIK the Corsair GT SSDs have a *Sandforce* Controller,which is very tricky regarding TRIM support.
Maybe you will have to reboot, before the TrimCheck tool will realize TRIM activity within the RAID0 array.
Another possibility is to do the manual TRIM test by using a Hex Editor like HxD. This test method is more sensitive than the TrimCheck Tool.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 12.9, 13.x is for Z97 mainly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 12.9, 13.x is for Z97 mainly


Is it not in beta anymore? The last time that you modded my BIOS was still 12.7.0.1936 TRIM RAID OROM .

@Fernando1

Any thoughts on the latest stable RAID OROM for the z68 chipset?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it not in beta anymore? The last time that you modded my BIOS was still 12.7.0.1936 TRIM RAID OROM .


The only Beta drivers of the v13 series were the Intel RST(e) drivers v13.0.0.1072 dated 11/01/2013. All later released Intel RST(e) v13 drivers (v13.0.0.1098 and v13.0.1.1000) are WHQL certified.
Beta OROM moduls have never left the Intel development department, but the insertion of a v13 RAID OROM didn't make sense as long as there was no WHQL certified RST(e) driver v13 available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> @Fernando1
> Any thoughts on the latest stable RAID OROM for the z68 chipset?


*The Intel RST(e) drivers of the v13 series natively do not support Intel 6-Series chipsets* (except C600=X79), if the Intel SATA Controller has been set to "AHCI mode". The latest Intel RST(e) drivers with full 6-Series Chipset support are v12.9.2.1000.
The Intel RAID *OROM* version is only important for users, who have set their Intel SATA Controller to *"RAID mode"*.
For Intel 6-Series Chipset RAID systems I recommend to use either the RST driver/OROM combination v11.2.0.1006/v11.2.0.1527 or RST(e) v12.9.2.1000/v12.9.0.2006. For details you may look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-5.html#msg5395


----------



## Greg.m

Yetserday afternoon, one of my GTs died








I think it might had to do with that, the hole non-working trimthing...


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg.m*
> 
> I have latest firm for my corsair GTs and they should support trim....


With Z87 no trim on Force GT's in raid-0 (acknowledged bij Corsair)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The only Beta drivers of the v13 series were the Intel RST(e) drivers v13.0.0.1072 dated 11/01/2013. All later released Intel RST(e) v13 drivers (v13.0.0.1098 and v13.0.1.1000) are WHQL certified.
> Beta OROM moduls have never left the Intel development department, but the insertion of a v13 RAID OROM didn't make sense as long as there was no WHQL certified RST(e) driver v13 available.
> *The Intel RST(e) drivers of the v13 series natively do not support Intel 6-Series chipsets* (except C600=X79), if the Intel SATA Controller has been set to "AHCI mode". The latest Intel RST(e) drivers with full 6-Series Chipset support are v12.9.2.1000.
> The Intel RAID *OROM* version is only important for users, who have set their Intel SATA Controller to *"RAID mode"*.
> For Intel 6-Series Chipset RAID systems I recommend to use either the RST driver/OROM combination v11.2.0.1006/v11.2.0.1527 or RST(e) v12.9.2.1000/v12.9.0.2006. For details you may look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-5.html#msg5395


Thanks. So basically in your tests, you got faster benchmarks with the v11.2.0.1006/v11.2.0.1527 combo versus the v12.9.2.1000/v12.9.0.2006, right?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So basically in your tests, you got faster benchmarks with the v11.2.0.1006/v11.2.0.1527 combo versus the v12.9.2.1000/v12.9.0.2006, right?


Yes, but this is only valid for Intel 6- and 7-Series chipset RAID0 systems.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Yes, but this is only valid for Intel 6- and 7-Series chipset RAID0 systems.


Hmmm, how about for AHCI systems?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, how about for AHCI systems?


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers.html
By the way: Since the Intel RAID ROM module will only be used, when the Intel SATA ports have been set to "RAID", your question is completely off-topic.


----------



## thetruthisalie

Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST) Drivers Version 13.0.2.1000 WHQL
http://station-drivers.com/index.php/articles/905-intel-rapid-storage-technology-rst-drivers-version-13-0-2-1000-whql-mais-beta


----------



## garikfox

Thank you, I updated first post.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> It is recommended to use Intel RST driver/software 13.0.2.1000 with RAID OROM 13.1.0.2030


Why do you recommend this combination?
The "appropriate" Intel RAID ROM for the Intel RAID drivers of the v13.0 series should be v13.0.0.2075, whereas the Intel RAID ROM v13.1.0.2030 has been designed for the upcoming Intel RST(e) drivers v13.1 series.


----------



## garikfox

Since there isnt a 13.1.x driver the latest one sounds logical to me.

I changed the first post to be official for Z77/Z87


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Since there isnt a 13.1.x driver the latest one sounds logical to me.


The differences are minimal, but I got better results with the RAID driver/OROM combination v13.0.x.xxxx/v13.0.0.2075.
Generally it is not a good idea to use an Intel RAID ROM with a higher version than the RAID driver version.


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The differences are minimal, but I got better results with the RAID driver/OROM combination v13.0.x.xxxx/v13.0.0.2075.
> Generally it is not a good idea to use an Intel RAID ROM with a higher version than the RAID driver version.


@garikfox: you have to change the recommendation.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> @garikfox: you have to change the recommendation.


It has already been done by him.


----------



## Greg.m

Hi garikfox, it would be great if you could modify the last P8Z77 WS bios with 12.9.0.2006 orom
Here is the bios link if you find the time:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-WS/BIOS/P8Z77-WS-ASUS-3505.zip
Thanx


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Generally it is not a good idea to use an Intel RAID ROM with a higher version than the RAID driver version.


Is it possible that I could damage my SSd:s if I'm using a higher RAID ROM than RAID Driver?
Or is it just performance wise?

At the moment I'm using 13.*1*.0.2030 RAID ROM with RAID Driver 13.*0*.1.1000

/cheers


----------



## tObber166

@garikfox

I saw there isn't any BIOS with RAID ROM *v13.0.0.2075* uploaded yet

If it is possible for you to mod my *MAXIMUS-VI-EXTREME-ASUS-1402* BIOS with RAID ROM *v13.0.0.2075*, I would really appreciate it









http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS+VI+EXTREME&p=1&s=45

/Cheers


----------



## garikfox

I think the 13.0.x orom was considered a beta thats why I dont have it listed.

Did you still want it ?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> Is it possible that I could damage my SSd:s if I'm using a higher RAID ROM than RAID Driver?
> Or is it just performance wise?
> 
> At the moment I'm using 13.*1*.0.2030 RAID ROM with RAID Driver 13.*0*.1.1000
> 
> /cheers


No it wont hurt anything your fine, the 13.x orom is mainly for the Z97 boards.

I'f I was you I would use the 12.9 set.


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I think the 13.0.x orom was considered a beta thats why I dont have it listed.
> 
> Did you still want it ?


Oh I see, I didn't know that OROM gets WHQL approval.

Yes, It would be interesting trying it out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> No it wont hurt anything your fine, the 13.x orom is mainly for the Z97 boards.
> 
> I'f I was you I would use the 12.9 set.


I see that you already uploaded 12.9 with M6E 1402 BIOS, I will gladly try it out if I'm not satisfied with 13.0.x orom

Thanks! really appreciate your work









/Cheers


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Wow! ,That was fast

Many thanks to you sir!


----------



## telemeh

*garikfox*
Ask please to modify BIOS P8P67 PRO rev.3.0 RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006 http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_PRO/P8P67-PRO-ASUS-3602.zip
Thank you.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## telemeh

*garikfox*
God Bless You!


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It has already been done by him.


"It is recommended to use Intel RST driver/software 12.9.0.1001 with RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006"
driver version is lower than orom version: wrong in your opinion.
page is not changed yet









cheers,
Jerome.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> "It is recommended to use Intel RST driver/software 12.9.0.1001 with RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006"
> driver version is lower than orom version: wrong in your opinion.


No, both of them (driver and OROM) belong to the same development branch v12.9.x.xxxx, whereas v13.0.x.xxxx and v13.1.x.xxxx don't.


----------



## Majestic12

If someone is interested, it is possible to add the Satadriver.ffs module into the Asus P8P67 PRO BIOS but it is necessary to delete the original RAID OROM or marvell + jmicron + Intel LAN OROM. To make sure everything will work follow this guide


----------



## erkki82

Hi garikfox.
When you have time, could you add Asus Z77-V Deluxe bios 2104 with OROM 12.9.0.2006 to your collection.
Thank you very much for this thread.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## fuzzy2000

Hi garikfox,

first, I also want to thank you for starting and maintaining this thread! 

I want to ask you if you, please, also could add ASUS P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 2104 with OROM 12.9.0.2006 to the database. That would be really great.

Many thanks in advance and have a good time!

fuzzy


----------



## thetruthisalie

I used this to generate my own modded bios for my ASUS p8Z77-v pro:

*UEFI BIOS Updater*
http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

I updated the RST, lan and vga roms.

Time for garikfox to get some rest.


----------



## garikfox

I dont mind doing it, what baffles me is why doesnt the motherboard makers update them like they should, I wish I knew the reasoning behind them not updating the bios's.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzy2000*
> 
> Hi garikfox,
> 
> first, I also want to thank you for starting and maintaining this thread!
> 
> I want to ask you if you, please, also could add ASUS P8Z77-V PRO BIOS 2104 with OROM 12.9.0.2006 to the database. That would be really great.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and have a good time!
> 
> fuzzy


Added


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> what baffles me is why doesnt the motherboard makers update them like they should, I wish I knew the reasoning behind them not updating the bios's.


The simple reason is, that they want to sell new mainboards with an updated chipset.


----------



## xotox

Hey Garifox!

Trying to redo my array.... could you be so kind to put Orom 12.9 For bios L2.31A Asrock Z68 extreme 4 gen 3 on skydrive?
Link is: ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z68%20Extreme4%20Gen3(L2.31A)ROM.zip

Thanx!!!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## xotox

Thanx!


----------



## Pr3no

hello, can you please do my bios for me thanks









http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V/P8Z77-V-ASUS-2104.zip


----------



## thetruthisalie

*Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 12.9.3.1000 WHQL*

http://station-drivers.com/index.php/downloads/Drivers/Intel/Chipsets/Rapid-Storage-Technology-%28RST%29/Drivers/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Version-12.9.3.1000-WHQL/


----------



## thetruthisalie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by garikfox
> 
> what baffles me is why doesnt the motherboard makers update them like they should, I wish I knew the reasoning behind them not updating the bios's.


I think its not just economics but the fact that so much more testing and validation will have to happen for each release.
That said, if you ever look at some of these change logs you begin to get paranoid of what issues could be manifesting in the background by running these often ancient oroms. Even the big names rarely update or do so only on their highest end models. Thank God for the tech community.


----------



## garikfox

Julien Fournet, BIOS added


----------



## windofire

hey









Can you update my asus p5e3 Premium bios (0803) with the 8.9.0.1023 firmware?
everywhere i look i only find dead links :/

driver download
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5E3%20Premium/[email protected]&os=30&ft=25&f_name=IMSM_V8901023.zip#IMSM_V8901023.zip

bios download
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=22&m=P5E3%20Premium/[email protected]&os=30&ft=3&f_name=P5E3-ASUS-Premium-0803.zip#P5E3-ASUS-Premium-0803.zip


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windofire*
> 
> Can you update my asus p5e3 Premium bios (0803) with the 8.9.0.1023 firmware?
> everywhere i look i only find dead links :/


You certainly mean the Intel MSM *RAID ROM* v8.9.0.1023, which you can find here: http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules.html


----------



## windofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> You certainly mean the Intel MSM *RAID ROM* v8.9.0.1023, which you can find here: http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules.html


yeah, sorry that was what i ment









but i dont know what to do with that file.
as far as i've understood it has to be loaded into the bios file (.ROM) and then use ez flash 2 to update bios.
i'm apologizing in advance for being a newb at this, it's my first time messing with this


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windofire*
> 
> yeah, sorry that was what i ment


What is the reason for the requested Intel RAID ROM update and why don't you want to get a newer Intel RST RAID ROM inserted (example: v11.2.0.1527)?


----------



## windofire

As far as I know it wouldn't work with ich9r, but I will be happy with anything that supports my motherboard with ssd raid 0


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windofire*
> 
> As far as I know it wouldn't work with ich9r, but I will be happy with anything that supports my motherboard with ssd raid 0


Even TRIM in RAID0 will be possible with your hardware.


----------



## windofire

sounds good!

i've been readig alot on the win-raid.com's guides and i think i've got it now.
so just to clarify:

1. download asus p5e3 premium 0803 bios from asus.com
2. find the right raid orom (wich to choose?)
3. open mmtool and load 0803 bios
4. locate pci option rom (ven. id 8086 dev. id 2822)
5. replace with file from step 2
6. save and install with ez flash 2?

*EDIT*
Did what mentioned above and succeded installing your suggested version.
i've succesfully installed win7 on raid0 ssd


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windofire*
> 
> Did what mentioned above and succeded installing your suggested version.
> i've succesfully installed win7 on raid0 ssd


Congratulations!
Did you insert the "Universally TRIM modded" OROM? If yes, have you already checked, if TRIM is active within your RAID0 array?


----------



## windofire

Yea that's the one I installed and successfully installed driver afterwards








How/where do I check if trim is enabled?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windofire*
> 
> How/where do I check if trim is enabled?


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t24f34-Easy-TRIM-test-methods.html


----------



## Aznboy1993

Hey Gary,

It is best to use Intel RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006 in conjunction with Intel RAID driver 12.9.3.1000 WHQL for Z77 (Intel 8 Series) motherboards, correct? If so, could you please update the BIOS for Maximus V Gene? Thanks!


----------



## Nizzen

Can someone make x79 rampage black bios with newest orom 13.1 ?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> Hey Gary,
> 
> It is best to use Intel RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006 in conjunction with Intel RAID driver 12.9.3.1000 WHQL for Z77 (Intel 8 Series) motherboards, correct? If so, could you please update the BIOS for Maximus V Gene? Thanks!


Yes thats a good combo, I added it for you.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Can someone make x79 rampage black bios with newest orom 13.1 ?


Added, make sure to install/boot windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added, make sure to install/boot windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode.


Thank you GOD


----------



## TheHunter

HI, how do i check what's my default OROM, in uefi?

I have Z87-deluxe and so far I noticed default 12.8 "works best", next is 12.9.1 & 12.9.2

I have issues with all v13.0.xxxx so far, one or two of my normal HDD's keeps turning off.. Will it work properly if I use pre-moded 13.0.xxxx bios 1802 OROM with my mobo?

I see there is no v 12.9.xxxx moded bios for my mobo though.

Thanks


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> I have issues with all v13.0.xxxx so far, one or two of my normal HDD's keeps turning off.. Will it work properly if I use pre-moded 13.0.xxxx bios 1802 OROM with my mobo?


I have the same problem with my Samsung HD103SJ 1TB combined with the modded bios (v13.1.0.2030). I thought the problem was caused by my older P67 Asus board but I see you have the same HDD with the Z87 board so there must be something wrong with this HDD. Everything works OK when I install older drivers (12.9.xx). Now I downgraded the orom in my bios to v12.9 and use the latest 12.9.3.1000 drivers because it's better to use the closest driver+orom combination and v13 isn't designed for P67 anyway.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> I have the same problem with my Samsung HD103SJ 1TB combined with the modded bios (v13.1.0.2030). I thought the problem was caused by my older P67 Asus board but I see you have the same HDD with the Z87 board so there must be something wrong with this HDD. Everything works OK when I install older drivers (12.9.xx). Now I downgraded the orom in my bios to v12.9 and use the latest 12.9.3.1000 drivers because it's better to use the closest driver+orom combination and v13 isn't designed for P67 anyway.


Tnx for the info,

Yeah, apparently there is a issue with its Firmware, I couldnt update mine though, stupid secure boot conflicting with it.. Or im too noob







, I did try few things though
http://jack-brennan.com/samsung-firmware-update-for-p67-and-sb850/

http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=9EDC75DC-7864-541B-2CC4-B6A07951198D&t=2

This spinpoint firmware helped by one Gigabyte Z87 user, he had something with sleep and detection issues. I think he doesnt use latest rst.


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Tnx for the info,
> 
> Yeah, apparently there is a issue with its Firmware, I couldnt update mine though, stupid secure boot conflicting with it.. Or im too noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I did try few things though
> http://jack-brennan.com/samsung-firmware-update-for-p67-and-sb850/
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=9EDC75DC-7864-541B-2CC4-B6A07951198D&t=2
> 
> This spinpoint firmware helped by one Gigabyte Z87 user, he had something with sleep and detection issues. I think he doesnt use latest rst.


I have this firmware for a long time so unfortunatelly it's not the cause of this problem.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes thats a good combo, I added it for you.


Thanks a bunch bro!


----------



## bombastinator

I'm having various problems with my asrock z87 extreme 4.

1) I can't get the thing to run as raid without crashing (I want to use a 120mb ssd for cache on my 1tb mechanical) The ONLY setting that seems to work is IDE.

2) My auto overclock feature may or may not be working. I can run it up to 4.4ghz with no problems, (4770k) but nothing I can find (speedfan, cpu-z) says it has actually done anything and it just reads as 3.5

Would this rom fix any of these problems? I'm running 2.6 atm


----------



## garikfox

Probably not, sounds like its a different issue, not sure what it is though.


----------



## Sean Webster

I used the easy OROM update tool: *Easy AMI UEFI BIOS Modding:*

To try to update the Intel OROM to 12.9.0.2006 in my 3603 BIOS for my P8Z68-V mobo, but when i go to update the BIOS via the ez flash utility in the UEFI it says integrity check failed. Do I have to flash it another way? or is the orom modding tool not working right? Am I supposed to take the .bin file and rename it to .rom or does the tool mod/update the .rom file you source from?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I used the easy OROM update tool: *Easy AMI UEFI BIOS Modding:*
> To try to update the Intel OROM to 12.9.0.2006 in my 3603 BIOS for my P8Z68-V mobo, but when i go to update the BIOS via the ez flash utility in the UEFI it says integrity check failed.


Since I have flashed very often a modded BIOS into the ASUS P8Z68-V BIOS chip, I suspect, that you have done something wrong.
This is the procedure I have used:

The modded BIOS must have the same name as the original BIOS.
Put the modded BIOS file onto a FAT32 formatted USB flash drive and connect it to the system,
Power on the PC, enter the BIOS by hitting F2 while booting and choose the tab "BIOS Tools".
Use the first option, navigate to the USB flash drive with the modded BIOS file and choose to update the actually running BIOS.


----------



## Sean Webster

Turns out im stupid (or was just tired...or google failed me) and accidentally downloaded the BIOS for the Pro version of my mobo lol.

Just got the correct BIOS and modded it and flashed it no issue!

Thanks!


----------



## fuzzy2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Sorry, garikfox, but unfortunately I forgot to say THANK YOU !!!









fuzzy


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## Pr3no

hello









can we have the last bios moded withe RST for Asus P8Z77-V (12.9.0.2006)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V/P8Z77-V-ASUS-2104.zip

thank you a lot


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## toonets

Just wondering, is irst 12.9.0.1001 still recommended to use with OROM 12.9.0.2006, or recently released irst 12.9.3.1000 WHQL is the best one? Thanks.


----------



## dron

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V+LE+PLUS&os=8&ft=3&f_name=P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0910.zip

new one. please mod.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonets*
> 
> Just wondering, is irst 12.9.0.1001 still recommended to use with OROM 12.9.0.2006, or recently released irst 12.9.3.1000 WHQL is the best one? Thanks.


You can use the new one if you want, I just kept the first post official is all.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron*
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V+LE+PLUS&os=8&ft=3&f_name=P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0910.zip
> 
> new one. please mod.


Added


----------



## dron

so if people is asking, maybe i shall to ask too  i use intel_rst_13.0.2.1000 and all warks fine, so 12 or 13 is better?
thx for modding

sorry but u did OROM_12.9.0.2006 not the OROM_13.1.0.2030. may i ask u why?


----------



## getyasome

Yes I:ve been wondering why you went from 13.xx OROM back to 12.xx OROM & drivers ?

I read back 7-8 pages & did not come across anything.

My ASUS Z87 Deluxe is about the same in Benchmarks with the 12.xx & 13.xx...

Thanks for any reply garikfox , It's got my geeky mind wondering .


----------



## garikfox

The 13.x OROM is mainly for Z97's thats why.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron*
> 
> so if people is asking, maybe i shall to ask too  i use intel_rst_13.0.2.1000 and all warks fine, so 12 or 13 is better?
> thx for modding
> 
> sorry but u did OROM_12.9.0.2006 not the OROM_13.1.0.2030. may i ask u why?


Added 910 BIOS with 13.1.0.2030


----------



## AndehPandeh

Hi there,

I found this thread recently when I was looking to update my 2TB RAID 1 array to a 4TB one. I figured that the RST ROM that was being used was quite old, and that I should update my Asus p8p67 deluxe BIOS and RAID ROM before creating a new array.

So I flashed the bios/rom with the one already created by garikfox (thanks for that). The latest one was used 13.1.0.2030. I actually forgot what I think might have been a crucial step before creating the new array, that being not updating the RST drivers to what is best paired with the 13.1.0.2030.

I did a full hdtune test of both hard drives to be used before creating the array. The hds in question are the Seagate Barracuda 4TB ST4000DM000. Both drives had no SMART errors or bad sectors.

With the new array created (I'm figuring I should have formatted my OS drive which runs off the same controller and started fresh before creating the new array) I copied everything onto it. All seemed fine until I decided to format the OS drive and start a fresh windows 7 ultimate 64 install. Straight after the install, on the first boot attempt into windows, it prompted me with a request for a chkdsk on the 4tb array. Here is an example of the kind of problems it was finding:

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x1 is cross linked
starting at 0x208b1512 for possibly 0x9 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x1
in file 0x17047 is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 94279.
Attribute record of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x1 is cross linked
starting at 0x20ae6bd7 for possibly 0x4 clusters.
Some clusters occupied by attribute of type 0x80 and instance tag 0x1
in file 0x1704f is already in use.
Deleting corrupt attribute record (128, "")
from file record segment 94287.
94464 file records processed. File verification completed.
1 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 0 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x3 of index $I30
in file 0x7b5c is incorrect.
20 74 69 74 6c 65 20 76 65 72 73 69 6f 6e 20 6d title version m
6f 64 69 66 69 63 61 74 69 6f 6e 73 0d 0a 2a 20 odifications..*
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 31580.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x7b5c is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 31580.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0x18 is invalid.
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff 54 89 83 8b 4b 68 cf 01 ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿT???KhÏ.
00 be c3 6e 98 aa c5 01 b6 6d eb 14 56 6b cf 01 .¾.n?ª..¶më.VkÏ.
Sorting index $I30 in file 31580.
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x0 of index $I30
in file 0x866e is incorrect.
0d 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 5b 44 5d 69 .. [D]i
67 69 74 61 6c 20 5b 49 5d 6e 73 61 6e 69 74 79 gital _nsanity
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x1 of index $I30
in file 0x866e is incorrect.
6e 67 20 61 6e 64 20 41 75 74 68 6f 72 69 6e 67 ng and Authoring
20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 34414.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x866e is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 34414.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0xc0 is invalid.
76 86 00 00 00 00 01 00 c0 00 a4 00 01 00 00 00 v?........¤.....
6e 86 00 00 00 00 01 00 ed 4f a7 b6 4d 68 cf 01 n?......íO§¶MhÏ.
fc 96 34 db 4e 81 c7 01 1a 85 0a 17 56 6b cf 01 ü?4.NÇ..?..VkÏ.
ed 4f a7 b6 4d 68 cf 01 00 10 4e 00 00 00 00 00 íO§¶MhÏ...N.....
4e 09 4e 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 N N..... .......
31 01 30 00 38 00 2d 00 62 00 72 00 6f 00 74 00 1.0.8.-.b.r.o.t.
68 00 65 00 72 00 5f 00 61 00 6c 00 69 00 2d 00 h.e.r._.a.l.i.-.
6c 00 65 00 74 00 74 00 65 00 72 00 5f 00 66 00 l.e.t.t.e.r._.f.
72 00 6f 00 6d 00 5f 00 74 00 68 00 65 00 5f 00 r.o.m._.t.h.e._.
67 00 6f 00 76 00 65 00 72 00 6e 00 6d 00 65 00 g.o.v.e.r.n.m.e.
6e 00 74 00 2d 00 63 00 63 00 6b 00 2e 00 6d 00 n.t.-.c.c.k...m.
70 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff p.3.....ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 34414.
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x0 of index $I30
in file 0x867e is incorrect.
20 20 db db db db db 0d 0a 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 .......
20 55 52 4c 3a 20 68 74 74 70 3a 2f 2f 77 77 77 URL: http://www
The multi-sector header signature for VCN 0x1 of index $I30
in file 0x867e is incorrect.
20 61 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 69 6f 6e 2e 20 20 20 application.
20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 34430.
The index bitmap $I30 in file 0x867e is incorrect.
Correcting error in index $I30 for file 34430.
The down pointer of current index entry with length 0xa0 is invalid.
86 86 00 00 00 00 01 00 a0 00 84 00 01 00 00 00 ??...... .?.....
7e 86 00 00 00 00 01 00 61 d4 3d b8 4d 68 cf 01 ~?......aÔ=¸MhÏ.
0a 0b e8 8f 17 79 c7 01 5c 21 0b 17 56 6b cf 01 ..è.yÇ.\!..VkÏ.
61 d4 3d b8 4d 68 cf 01 00 90 4d 00 00 00 00 00 aÔ=¸MhÏ..M.....
30 86 4d 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0?M..... .......
21 01 30 00 34 00 2d 00 62 00 72 00 6f 00 74 00 !.0.4.-.b.r.o.t.
68 00 65 00 72 00 5f 00 61 00 6c 00 69 00 2d 00 h.e.r._.a.l.i.-.
74 00 68 00 65 00 5f 00 70 00 75 00 7a 00 7a 00 t.h.e._.p.u.z.z.
6c 00 65 00 2d 00 66 00 74 00 64 00 2e 00 6d 00 l.e.-.f.t.d...m.
70 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff p.3.....ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ................
Sorting index $I30 in file 34430.
111814 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is scanning unindexed files for reconnect to their original directory.
Recovering orphaned file JOHNBU~1.MP3 (10380) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Betterman (live).mp3 (10380) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JOHNBU~2.MP3 (10381) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Betterman.mp3 (10381) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JOHNBU~3.MP3 (10382) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Colours.mp3 (10382) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JOHNBU~4.MP3 (10383) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Don't Understand.mp3 (10383) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JO39C3~1.MP3 (10384) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - earthbound child.mp3 (10384) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JO0981~1.MP3 (10385) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Foundation.mp3 (10385) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JOE468~1.MP3 (10386) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Inspiration.mp3 (10386) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JOB38B~1.MP3 (10387) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Media.mp3 (10387) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JOD527~1.MP3 (10388) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Ocean.mp3 (10388) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JO939C~1.MP3 (10389) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Pickapart.mp3 (10389) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JO6C8D~1.MP3 (10390) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Sista.mp3 (10390) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JO5915~1.MP3 (10391) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Take.mp3 (10391) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file JO93A7~1.MP3 (10392) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file John Butler Trio - Under an Indian Sky.mp3 (10392) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file LIVING~1 (10393) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file Living 2001 2002 (10393) into directory file 10379.
Recovering orphaned file APACHE~1.MP3 (10900) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file Apache Rose Peacock.MP3 (10900) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file FUNKYM~1.MP3 (10901) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file Funky Monks.MP3 (10901) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file IFYOUH~1.MP3 (10902) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file If you have to ask.MP3 (10902) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file MELLOW~1.MP3 (10903) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file Mellowship Slinky in B Major.MP3 (10903) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file MYLOVE~1.MP3 (10904) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file My Lovely Man.MP3 (10904) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file POWERO~1.MP3 (10905) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file Power of Equality.MP3 (10905) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file RIGHTE~1.MP3 (10906) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file Righteous and the Wicked.MP3 (10906) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file SIRPSY~1.MP3 (10907) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file Sir Psycho Sexy.MP3 (10907) into directory file 10899.
Recovering orphaned file 01 (14299) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 02 (14302) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 03 (14305) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 04 (14308) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 05 (14315) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 06 (14320) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 07 (14322) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 08 (14327) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 09 (14330) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 10 (14334) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 11 (14336) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 13 (14340) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 14 (14343) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 15 (14347) into directory file 14298.
Recovering orphaned file 01BIDF~1.MP3 (14802) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 01 Bid Farewell.mp3 (14802) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 02WORL~1.MP3 (14803) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 02 World Ablaze.mp3 (14803) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 03(INT~1.MP3 (14804) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 03 (Interlude).mp3 (14804) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 04WHEN~1.MP3 (14805) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 04 When Darkness Falls.mp3 (14805) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 05ROSE~1.MP3 (14806) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 05 Rose of Sharyn.mp3 (14806) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 06DECL~1.MP3 (14807) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 06 Declaration.mp3 (14807) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 07TRAC~1.MP3 (14808) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 07 TrackName Pending.mp3 (14808) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 08THEE~1.MP3 (14809) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 08 The End of Heartache.mp3 (14809) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 09BREA~1.MP3 (14810) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 09 Breathe Life.mp3 (14810) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 10HOPE~1.MP3 (14811) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 10 Hope Is.mp3 (14811) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 11(INT~1.MP3 (14812) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 11 (Interlude).mp3 (14812) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 12ANDE~1.MP3 (14813) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 12 And Embers Rise.mp3 (14813) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 13IRRE~1.MP3 (14814) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 13 Irreversal.mp3 (14814) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 14WAST~1.MP3 (14815) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 14 Wasted Sacrifice.mp3 (14815) into directory file 14801.
Recovering orphaned file 05DONT~1.MP3 (14928) into directory file 14927.
Recovering orphaned file 05 Don T You (Forget About Me).mp3 (14928) into directory file 14927.

These are the kind of errors that chkdsk will find anytime I run it (or when it is flagged and runs automatically on boot). Windows is giving me errors telling me that I can't access directories as "The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable".

So obviously I have screwed the pooch here and I need to start again. I am in the process of pulling everything off the array.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, be it the best combination of ROM/RST Drivers for the p8p67 deluxe, or simply the best order in terms of flashing the bios/rom, creating the array, doing a fresh install of windows etc. Or do you guys think maybe one or both of the drives is failing.

Thanks guys!_


----------



## Fernando 1

The post from AndehPandeh gives me reason for a statement regarding the recommended Intel driver/OROM version choice for Intel 5- and 6-Series systems.
I totally agree with garikfox, when he gave this answer to a question from getyasome:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> I:ve been wondering why you went from 13.xx OROM back to 12.xx OROM & drivers ?
> 
> 
> 
> The 13.x OROM is mainly for Z97's thats why.
Click to expand...

Although I fully understand, that everone wants to run the latest available drivers and OROM modules, I do not recommend at all to use the IRST drivers and BIOS RAID modules v13 for users with a 5- or 6-Series chipset.
As garikfox already had stated, the IRST drivers/OROM modules of the v13 series are mainly designed for Intel's newest 9-Series chipsets. They are fully backwards compatible with 8-Series and 7-Series Desktop chipsets, but not with 5- and 6-Series chipsets and not even with 7-Series Mobile systems.
The Intel RST(e) RAID drivers v13 are installable and the v13 OROM/SataDriver modules will work with Intel 6- or 5-Series RAID systems, but the users cannot expect the stability they would get with the Intel RST/RST(e) RAID drivers, which were optimized by Intel for being used with the pre-7-Series chipsets.
That is why I generally recommend for users with an Intel 5- or 6-Series chipset to stick with a v11.2 or 12.x RAID driver/OROM combo.


----------



## AndehPandeh

So is:

Intel RST 12.9.0.1001
Rom 12.9.0.2006

a combination that is recommended?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehPandeh*
> 
> So is:
> Intel RST 12.9.0.1001
> Rom 12.9.0.2006
> a combination that is recommended?


Yes, if you want the latest combo, which will fully support your 6-Series system.
For RAID0 users, who want the best possible performance, I recommend the older driver/OROM combo v11.2.0.1006/11.2.0.1527.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndehPandeh*
> 
> So is:
> 
> Intel RST 12.9.0.1001
> Rom 12.9.0.2006
> 
> a combination that is recommended?


Added


----------



## TheHunter

Hi garikfox,

could you please make OROM 12.9.0.1001 for Asus z87-deluxe 1802, I see there is only premodded OROM 13.1.0.2030 v1802 and I can't use this OROM yet, my Samsung F3 has some issues with RTS 13..

I still dont know how to check what's my default version bios OROM version though, I looked in uefi but idk guess im blind


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## TheHunter

Great, thanks a lot!


----------



## vampswebmail

Can you add Asus P8Z68-V PRO (Not GEN 3) please









http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68-V%20PRO&os=30


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## vampswebmail

Thank You


----------



## Fernando 1

@ users with an Intel 6-Series Chipset SSD RAID0 system:

Just for your information: The integration of the TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver modules into the Intel 6-Series mainboard BIOSes has recently been fully implemented into the UBU tool (look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html).

This makes it much easier for newbees to do the related BIOS modding themselves and to exculpate garikfox from his hard work.


----------



## TheHunter

Hi,

I tried to flash it today, but then EZ2 bios flasher said "security verification failed"

Disabled secure boot, cleared its keys and still the same.. Is there a way around this issue?


----------



## garikfox

Read my first post


----------



## TheHunter

I see, but Im a bit noob when it comes to uefi, had q9450 before that and its all new to me xD

So it only works if I install windows in legacy mode? And only if I reinstall windows (this is not really a option atm)?


----------



## garikfox

Too flash a mod BIOS on a ASUS Z77 or Z87 board you have to use the USB Flashback feature. It's super annoying but thats just the way it is.

http://www.asus.com/microsite/2014/MB/New_4th_gen_Intel_processor_compatibility/


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> So it only works if I install windows in legacy mode? And only if I reinstall windows (this is not really a option atm)?


The answers are 2 x "No"!


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Too flash a mod BIOS on a ASUS Z77 or Z87 board you have to use the USB Flashback feature. It's super annoying but thats just the way it is.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/microsite/2014/MB/New_4th_gen_Intel_processor_compatibility/


Ah this procedure..never tried it before, thanks









Btw Asus just released new version 2003 if you could mod that too with v 12.9, thanks again.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## deathpulse

Hello everyone - I tried to search prior to posting but did not find any information - has anyone modified a BIOS for the latest Asrock z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3 motherboard and can you post a link for it? I think the latest is either L2.32 or L2.33A (not sure which - L2.32 seems to have come out a few months AFTER L2.33A even though it has a "lower" name number). Thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

Yep, 2.32 is newer. It has been added for you. Keep in mind theres no SataDriver.ffs for that board so youll need to install/boot Windows in Legacy mode (NON-UEFI).


----------



## deathpulse

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## deathpulse

Garifox - quick question, does the L2.33A allow for UEFI booting and is this an advantage? If so, can you post a TRIM BIOS for it too?


----------



## garikfox

It will let you install Windows in UEFI mode which some people would like, I dont use UEFI myself. The benefit of it is it will let you boot from a 2TB+ HDD and will let you use secure boot for Windows 8/8.1, Some say it also boots faster but seems the same for me.

Yes 2.33 has the UEFI module in the BIOS.

I added it for you.


----------



## safado2

Hello Gary, i need some help.

I have got a Z77 motherboard flashed with the custom rom with TRIM 0 working just fine.

I'd like in the future to update my mobo to the new Z97 chipset, so far i have chosen the Asus Maximus VII Hero-Z97

I have been reading to catch inthis regard and it seems that the 13.x drivers are mostly for the Z97 chipset.

*Intel RST(e) drivers v13.0.3.1001 WHQL dated 04/04/2014* from Fernando's website

http://www.win-raid.com/t25f23-Which-are-the-quot-best-quot-Intel-AHCI-RAID-drivers.html

Now, i have tried to see any ROM for the Z97 systems and all i can see are for the Z87 chipset.

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!1117&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s

Where can i find the roms for the Z97 chipset?









Thanks.


----------



## deathpulse

Thank you again! Both seem to work like a charm







.


----------



## garikfox

*safado2*: Last time I checked Fernandos site had the 13.x OROM's, Those are for the Z97's


----------



## senators

Hello

Can you please update my Asus Board I have a P6X58D-E and I would like the Intel raid rom updated it is ICH10R

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## aron Kim

i have asrock X58 extreme3.

this mobo doesn't install RST

the reason is intel Raid oRom 11..

please modyfing this original bios http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/1366/X58%20Extreme3(2.80)ROM.zip


----------



## garikfox

Those are old boards, they arent UEFI and I dont think they will work correctly with the 12.9.x OROM.

The ASRock wouldnt Modify since the extension isnt .rom

The ASUS worked but I'm not sure if it will work correctly.

P6X58D-E-ASUS-0803.zip 1095k .zip file


----------



## senators

Hello thanks for the file. if the file does not work I can still go back to the old rom right. I know you doing a amazing job with helping me thanks. I just want to make sure I do not kill my motherboard. thanks


----------



## senators

Hello thanks for the file. if the file does not work I can still go back to the old rom right. I know you doing a amazing job with helping me thanks. I just want to make sure I do not kill my motherboard. thanks


----------



## senators

Hello thanks for the file. if the file does not work I can still go back to the old rom right. I know you doing a amazing job with helping me thanks. I just want to make sure I do not kill my motherboard. thanks


----------



## senators

Hello thanks for the file. if the file does not work I can still go back to the old rom right. I know you doing a amazing job with helping me thanks. I just want to make sure I do not kill my motherboard. thanks


----------



## garikfox

Yeah just flash the original one back if it doesnt work, mine wont hurt anything.


----------



## garikfox

*tyrex29*, I added your Z87M-GAMING 1.3 BIOS for you, I tried to reply to your email but your address gave me a error when i replied to it.


----------



## safado2

Hello Garikfox:

Just to be on the same page:

The latest driver for the Z87 Are:

*13.1.0.1058 WHQL*

Latest OROM for the Asus Maximus Hero VI

*13.10.2030*

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!1128&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s

Now, you have mentioned that the new OROM for the Z97 chipsets are located on Fernando's website right?
I have tried to find the OROMS for the Z97, in particular the Asus Maximus VII Z97 but nothing so far

http://www.win-raid.com/f13-BIOS-modules-PCI-ROM-EFI-and-others.html

What happens to the ppl who are under Z97 and want to flash a new OROM?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Latest OROM for the Asus Maximus Hero VI
> *13.10.2030*


The latest Intel RAID ROM, which has been optimized by Intel for Z97 chipset RAID systems, is *v13.1.0.2126*.
You can find it here: http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules.html


----------



## safado2

Hello Fernando,

The Hero VI uses the Z87.

I thought that the latest for the Z87 where located on the *first page of this thread*

*Just to be clear again:
*

*Latest OROM For the Z87 Asus Hero VI:*
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!1128&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s

*VERSION 14.02*, Although there is a new BIOS #: 1504 at this moment.
Are you able to update it Gary?

http://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Latest Version For Intel Drivers for the Z87: *13.10.1058*

Now, since i have not decide to either switch to z87 or z97, I would like to know the latest OROM for the Asus Maximus VII Z97 and their latest intel driver.

OROM: As per Fernando's webiste is the : *Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v13.1.0.2126*
I have downloaded the file and has an extension BIN.. It should not be a folder for each individual motherboard like before?
Latest Version For Intel Drivers for the Z97: Unknown so far.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Hello Fernando,
> The Hero VI uses the Z87.


I am sorry about the reference to Z97 within my last post, but some hours ago you had asked here for the latest OROM for *Z97* chipsets: http://www.win-raid.com/t7f13-AHCI-amp-RAID-ROM-Modules-26.html#msg6671.
Since the Z87 and Z97 chipsets are quite similar regarding their on-board Intel RAID Controllers, it doesn't really matter.
That is why I recommend to use the latest v13.1 driver/OROM combo for both chipsets (Z87 and Z97). The latest Intel RAID *drivers* for both chipsets are *v13.1.0.1058 WHQL*, the latest matching Intel RAID *OROM* is *v13.1.0.2126*.


----------



## safado2

Hello Fernando, thanks for the clarification.

I know now that the latest WHQL are the v13.1.0.1058 for either Z87/Z97.

Now, I'm having difficulties finding the OROM v13.1.0.2126.

Is the v13.10. 21.26 only for Z97 or also for the Z87?

I have been comparing different motherboards and I will be getting the Z87 chipset, to be more precise : *Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87*

Correct if I'm wrong but as per Garik's folder, the latest OROM For the Z87 motherboard is the *v13.10.2030.*

Finally, there is a new BIOS been released for that specific motherboard,Should i wait until is been updated?

Thanks.


----------



## Tyrex06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *tyrex29*, I added your Z87M-GAMING 1.3 BIOS for you, I tried to reply to your email but your address gave me a error when i replied to it.


hi, thank you again for the file against I don't know why you can't answer me on my mail because this is my mail every day


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> I know now that the latest WHQL are the v13.1.0.1058 for either Z87/Z97.


garikfox has nothing to do with the drivers, because they are not part of the BIOSes he is offering.
Quote:


> Now, I'm having difficulties finding the OROM v13.1.0.2126.


I have already written, where you can find and download this OROM module.
A completely other question is, if garikfox will put this new Intel RAID ROM module into the BIOS of the mainboard you are going to purchase. So you should better ask garikfox.
Quote:


> Is the v13.10. 21.26 only for Z97 or also for the Z87?


The correct version is 13.1.0.2126. Although the v13 series Intel RST drivers and OROM modules have been mainly developed by Intel for the 9-Series chipsets, they are running fine with Z87 chipsets as well. The only problem was, that there were no WHQL cerfified drivers v13.1 available for a long time, but this problem has been recently resolved by Intel.


----------



## garikfox

*Tyrex06*, When I replied to it my Internet Provider Cox sent me this.

_Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]

Technical details of permanent failure:
DNS Error: Domain name not found_


----------



## garikfox

Ok guys I finally got the 13.1.0.2126 OROM from Fernandos site, yes call me lazy lol, If anyone wants it im now taking orders, lol









I wont be putting it on the first post because the driver for it isnt official yet. I only update the first post when Intel releases a new official driver.

Soon as I know a new OROM will support all chipsets ill redo all the BIOS's


----------



## safado2

Hi Gary,

Can you update the *Asus Maximus VI Formula using the latest OROM 13.1.0.2126
*
Asus just released a new BIOS for this MOBO, for users that wants to use the new Devil's Canyon cpu.*,Bios Version 1504*

Also, while you are at it, can you do the same for the *Asus Maximus VI Hero?*

That would be highly appreciated

Thanks Gary!


----------



## garikfox

Added









--Garik <----


----------



## safado2

Beautiful work *Garik*

Thanks a lot mate.

Finally, It seems that the new Z97 chipset does not equire to flush out any new OROM, so you can enable RAID straight from your motherboard right?

I'm still catching up with all this new Z87/Z97

Thanks again.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah the Z97's should have that new OROM already built in.


----------



## hiro133

Hello Garik,

Could you please add for Asus P8P67 B3? (it's not Pro / LE / Delux). I have looked around but I do not think it 's already there.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67/HelpDesk_Download/

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## hiro133

Thank you very much Garik!
Much appreciated!


----------



## dram486

Please could someone explain how to put modding orom on my asrock Z68 motherboard?

P.S Thank you very much ...


----------



## Fernando 1

@ garikfox:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok guys I finally got the 13.1.0.2126 OROM from Fernandos site, yes call me lazy lol, If anyone wants it im now taking orders, lol


That is a good decision - thanks!

@ users with a 4-/5-/6-Series Chipset RAID system:
Although garikfox may insert the latest available Intel RAID ROM v13 into every BIOS upon request, I do not really recommend the use of any Intel RAID driver and OROM v13.x.x.xxxx for older chipsets. The v13 series have been developed by Intel primarily for their 9-Series chipsets.They are natively downwards compatible only with 8-Series chipsets and 7-Series Desktop systems.

@ dram486:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dram486*
> 
> Please could someone explain how to put modding orom on my asrock Z68 motherboard?


Just open the BIOS by using the AMI Aptio MMTool and replace the original Intel RAID ROM version by the TRIM modded one. Here is the guide: http://www.win-raid.com/t18f16-Guide-AMI-UEFI-BIOS-Modding.html.
Even much easier: Use the UBU tool (look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html).


----------



## dram486

Thank you @ Fernando 1 ...

Yust one question : Which version intel rst driver must install with example "OROM_12.7.0.1936"?
Motherboard: Asrock extreme4 gen3


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dram486*
> 
> Which version intel rst driver must install with example "OROM_12.7.0.1936"?


You can install any Intel RST driver version you want, but the best matching Intel RAID drivers are the v12.7.x.xxxx (latest: v12.7.2.1000 WHQL) and v12.8.x.xxxx (latest: v12.8.11.1000 WHQL).


----------



## dram486

@ Fernando 1

I have 12.9.0.1001 for OROM_12.9.0.2006 but I cannot find rst driver for OROM_12.9.0.2006.
Can you please help me?


----------



## garikfox

12.9.0.1001 is the driver for 12.9.0.2006 OROM, The driver link is on my first post.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dram486*
> 
> I have 12.9.0.1001 for OROM_12.9.0.2006 but I cannot find rst driver for OROM_12.9.0.2006.


The latest Intel RST drivers of the v12.9 branch are the v12.9.4.1000 WHQL ones. You can find them here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-v-WHQL.html
I always recommend to take the latest driver version of the best suitable branch (unless the latest driver has a severe bug).


----------



## dram486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> The latest Intel RST drivers of the v12.9 branch are the v12.9.4.1000 WHQL ones. You can find them here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-v-WHQL.html
> I always recommend to take the latest driver version of the best suitable branch (unless the latest driver has a severe bug).


Sorry my mistake ... I have 12.9.0.1001 drivers (find in intel website).
I can find RST driver for OROM_12.7.0.1936 (v12.7.2.1000 WHQL)


----------



## ilal2ielli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok guys I finally got the 13.1.0.2126 OROM from Fernandos site, yes call me lazy lol, If anyone wants it im now taking orders, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont be putting it on the first post because the driver for it isnt official yet. I only update the first post when Intel releases a new official driver.
> 
> Soon as I know a new OROM will support all chipsets ill redo all the BIOS's


I'd like to order one BIOS for Sabertooth Z77 please?

Thank you!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## safado2

*Hey Garik*

Thanks for doing the latest OROM for the Maximus VI formula and the Hero VI, both Z87 chipset.

I just went to get them and they all SOLD OUT!









The only one i can get is the Hero VII-Z97 chipset.

As I'm not familiar with the new 9 series from Intel, Do you need to flash a new OROM for the Z97 series or I just can enable RAID and done?

What is the procedure in case of the Z97 chipset?

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Yes indeed get the Z97 they are really good, I have one









It will most likely have the latest OROM already installed


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes indeed get the Z97 they are really good, I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will most likely have the latest OROM already installed


Sure thing Garik, thanks for that.

Just in case the latest OROM is not installed, What is the procedure to flash a new OROM on the Z97 chipset?

Also, can I use the WHQL 13.10.1058 for the Z97 right?


----------



## garikfox

It's the same flashing procedure I do believe, flashback etc.

Yes you can use that driver.


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Garik <----


Have you flashed any OROM in your Z97 mobo or is not need it so you can get TRIM?


----------



## jeroompje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> *Hey Garik*
> 
> Thanks for doing the latest OROM for the Maximus VI formula and the Hero VI, both Z87 chipset.
> 
> I just went to get them and they all SOLD OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one i can get is the Hero VII-Z97 chipset.
> 
> As I'm not familiar with the new 9 series from Intel, Do you need to flash a new OROM for the Z97 series or I just can enable RAID and done?
> 
> What is the procedure in case of the Z97 chipset?
> 
> Thanks


Maximus VII Formula will be available soon..


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeroompje*
> 
> Maximus VII Formula will be available soon..


Has not been released yet where i live.

Still, I have to make sure that TRIM will work under Z97 without flashing a new OROM.


----------



## garikfox

I dont use RAID so no need to flash my BIOS.

TRIM will work no matter what for the Z97, It should come with the latest OROM and that will support TRIM.


----------



## dron

13.1.0.2126 for P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS pls


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## DaMouse404

Hi,

I'm looking for a BIOS for MSI P67A-GD53 (B3) with the updated OROM, wondering if you could point me in the right direction?

Cheers!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## DaMouse404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


You're a saint, will try this tonight !


----------



## marleyfan

Hi,
Is there an updated BIOS available for ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME-Z (z68).
Current BIOS version: 3603 (Win7 & Win 8).

Thank You


----------



## Thergood

Any chance I could get a BIOS for an MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3)? Trying to keep my Sandy Bridge rig alive an kicking.


----------



## garikfox

Both added, Remember to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode since theres no UEFI SataDriver module in those BIOS.


----------



## marleyfan

Thank You


----------



## Thergood

Amazing, thanks!


----------



## ilal2ielli

garikfox or Fernando,

Any idea why I would start having random reboots with the latest OROM (v13.1.0.2126) for Sabertooth Z77?

Driver used is the same from when i was with OROM v13.1.0.2030, which is v13.1.0.1058.

I might go back to .2030, but was wondering if you had any insights.

Thank you!


----------



## garikfox

Sounds more of a hardware problem to me, usually random reboots is a sign of bad memory and or timings (or) a PSU that is going bad, and in rare cases a faulty motherboard.

Go back to a OROM you know that worked to see if it is indeed that. I really cant see a OROM causing this though.


----------



## ilal2ielli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Sounds more of a hardware problem to me, usually random reboots is a sign of bad memory and or timings (or) a PSU that is going bad, and in rare cases a faulty motherboard.
> 
> Go back to a OROM you know that worked to see if it is indeed that. I really cant see a OROM causing this though.


Thanks garikfox. I knew it could be a hardware problem, but I figured I'd ask first to see if you knew of anything like this.

Anyway, seems like either my RAM or my IMC on my 3770k is going bad.

Still doing testing, but thanks for the reply!


----------



## garikfox

Run Memtest86+, make sure it passes at least one pass.

Lets hope its not the IMC


----------



## pakko

Hello! It's possible to have an update bios with RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006 for the ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE ? <3 Thank You Garifox <3


----------



## garikfox

Added, Remember to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode since that BIOS doesnt contain the UEFI SataDriver module.


----------



## Siwj4467

Hello garikfox,

I have the maximus v gene, do I need the bios with orom 13 with latest intel RST 13 or I stay on 12.9 ?


----------



## garikfox

It's upto you but I'f I were you I'd stay with 12.9


----------



## Siwj4467

thanks


----------



## garikfox

I added the 13.1.0.2126 OROM BIOS for you just in case you wanted to try it out.


----------



## xoxer

Hi, I am looking for bios for ASRock Z68Pro3-M with new OROM.
Original bios which I have installed 2.30:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Pro3-M/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

Is it possible to make custom bios for this motheboard?


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## marleyfan

Hi garikfox,

The bios of my mainboard (Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z) is flashed with the modded 3603 bios 12.9.0.2006 RAID OROM (thanks!).

I have recreated RAID0 (2 x Kingston SSDNow300 120GB) array and re-installed Windows 8.1 with Intel Rapid Storage Technology (Intel RST) RAID Driver 12.9.0.1001.

Unfortunately, it seems that trim does not work!
I have verified this (repeatedly) with the HxD method.

I have also installed the latest Intel RST driver with no luck.

Windows 8.1 recognized the drives as SSD in optizmizer.
Optimizing / trim by Windows Optimizer works but has no effect!?

Any idea why it does not work... ?

Thanks...


----------



## garikfox

Hmmm, I'm not sure, I know I used the correct ROM it was Fernandos TRIM orom, I'd ask him he knows about TRIM more then I do.


----------



## Fernando 1

@ marleyfan:

You can find the reason for your TRIM test results within this review: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6733/kingston-ssdnow-v300-review/7


----------



## marleyfan

@Fernando 1

This answer does not help me!

Probably the SandForge controller does its TRIM job not perfectly...
and maybe a Kingston SSD does it slightly worse than than other SSD's with the SandForge controller...

But does that mean that TRIM does not work at all with this controller?
So in many cases TRIM does not work because there are many SSD brands (ADATA, CORSAIR, MUSHKIN, Sandisk, Intel and before OCZ) on the market with the same controller!

In my case TRIM is not enabled, it is not working... not even a little bit!

Thank you


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marleyfan*
> 
> In my case TRIM is not enabled, it is not working... not even a little bit!


If TRIM should not been *enabled* (the command "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" should give "DisableDeleteNotify = 0"), it cannot work within the SSDs of your RAID array.
If TRIM is enabled, I think, that it will work (a little bit) within your RAID0 array. The problem of some Sandforce Controllers is, that the *detection of TRIM activity is very difficult* due to the extreme movements of the data within the SSDs.


----------



## xoxer

Thank you, I will let you know how it works when I will install it.
I have also many questions about IRST (Intel Rapid Start Technology - not Storage) but I will post it in other thread.
Generally first I will test new BIOS and then I will post more questions as right now IRST wont work if my DVD drive is connected to SATA.

One more time, thank you.


----------



## garikfox

RST Driver 13.1.0.1058 is now the official driver over at Intel downloads.


----------



## tObber166

MAXIMUS VI EXTREME BIOS *1402* with OROM *13.1.0.2126* , please?









Thank you very much Sir!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## mombasa

please add for asus p8z68v-pro

thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Would it be possibel for you to include OROM 13.1.0.2126 with:

ASUS Z87-DELUXE, bios 2004
ASUS MAXIMUS V - GENE, bios 1903
Maximus IV GENE-Z, bios 3603

which would be great?

I have a second question which puzzles me a bit. Asus has introduced an "upgrade" in order to use the new 4th Intel cpu's with this message:
*Note: Must apply the attached BIOS updater tool first before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors.
I do not use the new Intel 4th cpu, but tried to install the update anyway, but could not install the update?
Any idea?

Thanks in advance
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

The MAXIMUS V-GENE is already on my OneDrive, I added the other two for you.

I have no idea why that 4th gen core thing didnt work, must be some flag it needs or something im not sure though.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The MAXIMUS V-GENE is already on my OneDrive, I added the other two for you.
> 
> I have no idea why that 4th gen core thing didnt work, must be some flag it needs or something im not sure though.


Hi Garik!

Just splendid, I thank you very much









A minute before your answer I found out about the V-Gene was allready there!

All the best
Kurt


----------



## sandman81

hi garikfox is it possible that you add latest orom to P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3 Bios ?.


----------



## Stevvie

Just a heads up that orom version 13.2.0.2134 is out in the wild








http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Intel/Chipsets/Rapid-Storage-Technology-%28RST%29/Roms/Intel-Raid-Rom-%28Orom-SataDriver%29-Version-13.2.0.2134/

PS would be great to have it on my asrock extreme 4 bios version 2.90


----------



## Fernando 1

It is not easy to understand PC users, who *always want the latest drivers and OROM modules* for their hardware (even if they are not usable for their system or definitively will give them a worse performance or stability than the previous ones).
Please remember:

The Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver modules v13.2.0.2134 are primarily designed for the upcoming Intel X99 chipsets, which are not yet available for the customers.
For a proper functionality of the Intel RAID Utility v13.2.0.2134 the installation of a matching Intel RAID driver v13.2.x.xxxx is required. Such driver is not yet available.
A system, which is running in AHCI mode, is not abe to use any Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver module, which is within the BIOS. That is why any update of these BIOS modules is wasted time for the AHCI user (and for garikfox, when he does the update), not to mention the avoidable risks of an unnecessary BIOS flashing..
Even with my new *Z97* RAID system I got a performance decrease after having inserted the Intel RAID ROM and SataDriver modules v13.2.0.2134 for testing purposes (look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-7.html#msg7206).


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandman81*
> 
> hi garikfox is it possible that you add latest orom to P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3 Bios ?.


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevvie*
> 
> Just a heads up that orom version 13.2.0.2134 is out in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Intel/Chipsets/Rapid-Storage-Technology-%28RST%29/Roms/Intel-Raid-Rom-%28Orom-SataDriver%29-Version-13.2.0.2134/
> 
> PS would be great to have it on my asrock extreme 4 bios version 2.90


I cant add it if I dont know "which" extreme 4 board you have


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> It is not easy to understand PC users, who *always want the latest drivers and OROM modules* for their hardware (even if they are not usable for their system or definitively will give them a worse performance or stability than the previous ones).
> Please remember:
> 
> The Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver modules v13.2.0.2134 are primarily designed for the upcoming Intel X99 chipsets, which are not yet available for the customers.
> For a proper functionality of the Intel RAID Utility v13.2.0.2134 the installation of a matching Intel RAID driver v13.2.x.xxxx is required. Such driver is not yet available.
> A system, which is running in AHCI mode, is not abe to use any Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver module, which is within the BIOS. That is why any update of these BIOS modules is wasted time for the AHCI user (and for garikfox, when he does the update), not to mention the avoidable risks of an unnecessary BIOS flashing..
> Even with my new *Z97* RAID system I got a performance decrease after having inserted the Intel RAID ROM and SataDriver modules v13.2.0.2134 for testing purposes (look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-7.html#msg7206).


Yeah I know lol, I'f I had a Z68 or Z77 I would only use the 12.9.x OROM


----------



## Stevvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I cant add it if I dont know "which" extreme 4 board you have


Doh forgot the Z77 part. asrock z77 extreme 4 bios version 2.90, And I run in raid mode as i have 2X2tb drives with 60GB ssd's as cache drives, But if you say there is no fixes or improvements for the Z77 then don't worry about it. but thanks anyway.


----------



## garikfox

I added it for you anyway, Remember to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode, Reason is that board needs a compressed SataDriver UEFI module and one isnt available. Some ASRock and MSI boards use compression on this module and messes me up everytime.


----------



## Stevvie

Thanks, don't use windows uefi mode, I see no benefits in it, as i don't need to boot from a +2tb drive and booting from my kingston hyperX SSD is the same time in legacy or UEFI give or take a second or 2.


----------



## garikfox

I agree I dont use UEFI boot either.


----------



## HJALMAR

I'm sorry, I have to be rude and just ask you guys, which update should I choose when my mobo is a NON - M Asrock Z68 Pro 3?
I see my mobo listed in none of the bios folder's. Is there even a way to make Trim enabled in Raid0 in my mobo?

Again, sorry for being rude and not using the search, but I'm in a hurry with this.

HJALMAR


----------



## garikfox

I added a BIOS for you with 12.9.0.2006 TRIM OROM


----------



## mudvari

MVE BIOS v1903 (

M5E-1903.zip 4552k .zip file
) with OROM 13.2.0.2134..

Here's the link in case attachment doesn't work

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/MAXIMUS-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1903.zip
Quote:


> It is recommended to use Intel RST driver/software 12.9.0.1001 with RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006
> 
> Intel RST 12.9.0.1001 Driver Download


Also, could you recommend what version RST Software would be better for 13.2.0.2134 and 13.1.0.1003. Before you had the 13.1 OROM for ASUS M5E listed and now it's only up to v12.9.0.1001.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> Also, could you recommend what version RST Software would be better for 13.2.0.2134 and 13.1.0.1003.


There is neither an Intel RAID ROM nor an Intel RST driver/software v13.1.0.1003 available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> It is recommended to use Intel RST driver/software 12.9.0.1001 with RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006
> *Intel RST 12.9.0.1001 Driver Download*


The Intel RST(e) drivers v12.9.0.1001 dated 10/28/2013 are the *latest officially released* ones, which natively do support Intel 5- and 6- Series Desktop systems, but - according to my experience - *not the best* Intel RST(e) driver/software of the v12.9 series.
That is why I recommend to use the Intel RST(e) driver/software v12.9.4.1000 WHQL dated 04/24/2014 instead. The drivers and the complete Set (drivers+software) can be downloaded from this site: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-v-WHQL.html#msg2


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> MVE BIOS v1903 (
> 
> M5E-1903.zip 4552k .zip file
> ) with OROM 13.2.0.2134..
> 
> Here's the link in case attachment doesn't work
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/MAXIMUS-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1903.zip
> Also, could you recommend what version RST Software would be better for 13.2.0.2134 and 13.1.0.1003. Before you had the 13.1 OROM for ASUS M5E listed and now it's only up to v12.9.0.1001.


Added









I would only use 12.9.0.2006 OROM with that board but you can try the 13.2.0.2134 OROM if you want too, The latest driver is 13.1.0.1058


----------



## garikfox

Update: Updated first post


----------



## feniks

why is the 13.x OROM not recommended for z77 (MVE board here, same as mudvari)?

Asking, because am curious why there would be such recommendation out there. I've been running this board and UEFI RAID (pair of SSD) under win8.1x64 on OROM 13.1.0.2030 (BIOS 1903) without any trouble for months 24/7 ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Asus P8z77-V Deluxe

P8Z77VD.zip 4790k .zip file
 also i would like to know if this raid controller has a dedicated chip or is more so of a software raid?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> why is the 13.x OROM not recommended for z77 (MVE board here, same as mudvari)?
> 
> Asking, because am curious why there would be such recommendation out there. I've been running this board and UEFI RAID (pair of SSD) under win8.1x64 on OROM 13.1.0.2030 (BIOS 1903) without any trouble for months 24/7 ...


You will most likely be fine with it but keep in mind that OROM 13.1.0.2126 came from a Z97 board and OROM 13.2.0.2134 came from a X99 board, Also there isnt a driver to match with OROM 13.2.0.2134 yet, so youll be limited to what the 13.1.0.1058 driver has to offer.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Asus P8z77-V Deluxe
> 
> P8Z77VD.zip 4790k .zip file
> also i would like to know if this raid controller has a dedicated chip or is more so of a software raid?


Added









The Intel RAID on the board is regulated by the chipset i.e: Z77, It's considered software RAID, some would say hardware RAID also. It's performance though is on par with a true Hardware RAID though. Another words its good stuff


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Asus P8z77-V Deluxe
> 
> P8Z77VD.zip 4790k .zip file
> also i would like to know if this raid controller has a dedicated chip or is more so of a software raid?
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Intel RAID on the board is regulated by the chipset i.e: Z77, It's considered software RAID, some would say hardware RAID also. It's performance though is on par with a true Hardware RAID though. Another words its good stuff
Click to expand...

thanks. really appreciate the help also i was wondering if you could do that one specifically and send it back. i forgot to ask so i apologize also here is one without the pics to add to the database

P8Z77-V-DELUXE-ASUS-2104_backup.zip 4660k .zip file


----------



## mudvari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would only use 12.9.0.2006 OROM with that board but you can try the 13.2.0.2134 OROM if you want too, The latest driver is 13.1.0.1058


thanks very much...!

One last question, if you say 12.9.xx is recommended for Z77 chipset, then why is M5E not listed in the 12.9 folder. it's only listed within the OROM 12.7 folder.

Thanks again!!

Hey feniks, how you doing, bro??


----------



## PremierO

Guys, please explain something to me. I would like to know how OPTION ROM version is affected by Windows driver version. Isn't like that, the OPTION ROM is important only until INTEL RST driver loaded to the system? If so, what is the bennefit?
For example, I have Asus Z-87 PRO motherboard with 2005 BIOS (OROM v. 12.7.0.1936). My curent Windows Intel RST driver version is 13.1.0.1058. Is there any benefit under Windows environment having OROM 12.9.0.2006? I already prepared patched version of BIOS, but I am wonderindg should i do it. Isn't this (under Windows) like I already have 13.1.1058 OROM version? My point is, that i think OROM is only needed at low level, but under Windwos - driver takes it all. Is this true?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> Hey feniks, how you doing, bro??


I am very well mudvari! It was a very busy Winter and SPring for me (work), but it clears out now.
How have you been?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> thanks very much...!
> 
> One last question, if you say 12.9.xx is recommended for Z77 chipset, then why is M5E not listed in the 12.9 folder. it's only listed within the OROM 12.7 folder.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> Hey feniks, how you doing, bro??


Because no one has asked me to mod that one yet









I added it for you though


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PremierO*
> 
> Guys, please explain something to me. I would like to know how OPTION ROM version is affected by Windows driver version. Isn't like that, the OPTION ROM is important only until INTEL RST driver loaded to the system? If so, what is the bennefit?
> For example, I have Asus Z-87 PRO motherboard with 2005 BIOS (OROM v. 12.7.0.1936). My curent Windows Intel RST driver version is 13.1.0.1058. Is there any benefit under Windows environment having OROM 12.9.0.2006? I already prepared patched version of BIOS, but I am wonderindg should i do it. Isn't this (under Windows) like I already have 13.1.1058 OROM version? My point is, that i think OROM is only needed at low level, but under Windwos - driver takes it all. Is this true?


A new OROM can have performance improvements and small fixes in it, Then when paired with a newer driver it can utilize those certain fixes etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

which usb port on the p8z77-v deluxe is for ios flashback? as none of the ones i tried worked i am stuck bsod'ing until i can fix this 2tb limit issue that i thought efi solved


----------



## garikfox

For starters I gave you a BIOS with 13.2.0.2134 orom, did you want the 12.9.0.2006 instead ?

For flashback the USB port on the back there will be small text that says flashback on it. I think it has small dashed white line going around it.


----------



## garikfox

If you didnt install Windows in UEFI mode/boot. Youll have to re-install Windows with UEFI/boot enabled in BIOS. I sent you a msg on how to do this.


----------



## Fraizer

Hello garikfox









can you please update the Asus maximius Gene VI lastest bios (1505) withe last version of intel OROM ? (i think 13.2.0.2134 ?... dont knwo why all this different versions ^^)

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you a lot


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you


----------



## Fraizer

its not problem withe version 13.2.0.2134 ? (because i dont knwo why so many version.. habitualy you put just the lastest version ^^)

thank you


----------



## garikfox

The 13.2.0.2134 OROM is from a X99 board, try it out, it should work just fine but there isnt a driver to pair with it yet though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The 13.2.0.2134 OROM is from a X99 board, try it out, it should work just fine but there isnt a driver to pair with it yet though.


going down for memtest now.


----------



## PremierO

Updated Asus Z87-Pro 2005 BIOS with an Option Rom 12.9.0.2006. You can include it at repository garikfox.

Tip, for those who have problems with update via USB flashback mode. Set your BIOS *ErP Ready* option to Disabled.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PremierO*
> 
> Updated Asus Z87-Pro 2005 BIOS with an Option Rom 12.9.0.2006. You can include it at repository garikfox.
> 
> Tip, for those who have problems with update via USB flashback mode. Set your BIOS *ErP Ready* option to Disabled.


that may be my problem lol.


----------



## HJALMAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I added a BIOS for you with 12.9.0.2006 TRIM OROM


Thank you and everyone else here for the help. Mucho appreciated. The BIOS is now sorted and works like a charm. And it even looks good.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## dron

Z77VLEP to new one plz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PremierO*
> 
> Updated Asus Z87-Pro 2005 BIOS with an Option Rom 12.9.0.2006. You can include it at repository garikfox.
> 
> Tip, for those who have problems with update via USB flashback mode. Set your BIOS *ErP Ready* option to Disabled.


nope not my problem this thing just hate the flashback feature.also 2 7200rpm seagate 2TB in raid 0 on this mobo


----------



## garikfox

Looks great ! good job


----------



## jkprhee

Hi Garikfox

Thank you very much for your hard work

Could you please mod the below bios as well?

Asrock P67 Pro

ftp://download.asrock.com/bios/1155/P67%20Pro(2.20)WIN.zip

Thank you!!


----------



## garikfox

Hello, I can only modify ROM images, I tried to change WIN to ROM to download it like i usually do but it didnt work, See if you can get me a NON-Windows BIOS.


----------



## PremierO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope not my problem this thing just hate the flashback feature


Make sure you put USB stick into specified *Intel* USB port (my ASUS Z87-PRO - green outlined port). Additionally, the USB stick should be empty, and the ONLY file should be BIOS with appropriate name (ie.: Z87P.CAP for ASUS Z87-PRO motherboard). ASUS also recommends USB 2.0 stick.


----------



## xoxer

Hello!
Some time ago I asked to make bios for ASrock Z68pro3-m. I installed it and I am very pleased with it, thank you very much.
I would like share with my problems, maybe somebody will find this post and it will help him.

My Spec:
I have Windows7 64bit installed on ASrock Z68pro3-m, i5 2500K, 8GB ram and 2x1TB RAID 0 on Samsung HD103SI + Samsung SSD 470 64GB.
I know that spec is not the latest but it still work and I am happy with it (right now) even I didn't OC (but maybe I will play soon).
I need my RAID0 for better performance in video editing and my SSD is too small to be a system drive, so I decide to use iRST to improve RAID 0.
I will be looking for a way to improve my RAID0. I plan buy next (bigger) SDD for OS drive but still use a part to speed up RAID. Right now speed is not impresive, avarege speed or RAID is 140MB/sec.

My Problem was:
Apart from iRST (Rapid Storage) i also installed iRST (Rapid Start). And it couldn't work properly on old OROM drivers. Once I moved pd into sleep and system should copy RAM to special IRST partition something cause a problem and when power back system couldn't properly wake up because copy or RAM (on SDD) was corrupted. After long time fighting with it I discovered that reason of it was my SATA DVD drive. Once I unplugged SATA cable from DVD iRST (Rapid Start) starting working. Still was some problems like (pc stay with power on instead of sleep) but finally I could see iRST working. After some days when I decide resurrect my optical drive I decide to buy a new one as I thought it could be a problem with DVD which on wake up could consume more energy and that could cause crash or iRST. New drive didn't help so I start looking for another solution. I could buy an adapter from SATA to USB and it could work. I found also solution for people who has two SATA controlers but my motherboard has one... and finally I found this thread and it helps!

Solution:
I installed BIOS OROM 12.9.0.2006 and Intel RST(e) AHCI/RAID Drivers & Software Set v12.9.4.1000 WHQL. That makes my system better !







and now I can use very nice feature to wake up my computer any time in few sec to the place where I was last time. I know that windows 8 has similar feature but I think that Intel one is quite good (especially for win 7).

Questions:
Is it possible to make work Samsung Magician on SSD which is used as part of RAID?
Checking TRIM by few commands (I don' remember exact command but people knows







) is enough proof that it works? Is any tool that tell me that TRIM is working?
If I will buy new bigger SSD for OS is it worth to use some space to speed up HDD Raid?
Is it worth to upgrade iRST to ver 13.x on my motherboard?
If I will reinstall windows or upgrade to 8 (maybe soon 9) should I boot from UEFI if I still want use iRST?
What is your proposition for new SSD to be an OS drive and be fully compatible with iRST RAID?

Sorry for my english and kind regards,
xoxer


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PremierO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope not my problem this thing just hate the flashback feature
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you put USB stick into specified *Intel* USB port (my ASUS Z87-PRO - green outlined port). Additionally, the USB stick should be empty, and the ONLY file should be BIOS with appropriate name (ie.: Z87P.CAP for ASUS Z87-PRO motherboard). ASUS also recommends USB 2.0 stick.
Click to expand...

On the page for the mobo it shows the port right under it however i tried the port under it and the port above it and neither of them seem to work. everything else is in order


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoxer*
> 
> Questions:
> Is it possible to make work Samsung Magician on SSD which is used as part of RAID?
> Checking TRIM by few commands (I don' remember exact command but people knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is enough proof that it works? Is any tool that tell me that TRIM is working?
> If I will buy new bigger SSD for OS is it worth to use some space to speed up HDD Raid?
> Is it worth to upgrade iRST to ver 13.x on my motherboard?
> If I will reinstall windows or upgrade to 8 (maybe soon 9) should I boot from UEFI if I still want use iRST?
> What is your proposition for new SSD to be an OS drive and be fully compatible with iRST RAID?
> 
> Sorry for my english and kind regards,
> xoxer


Samsung Magician wont work with RAID enabled drives.

There was a tool awhile back, Fernando would know this question. Maybe ask him at his web page. http://www.win-raid.com/

Nope youll be fine.

13.1.x OROM is for Z97 boards, the 13.2.x OROM is for X99 boards. You could possibly use it without problems though.

You can boot and install Windows 8.1(9) in UEFI mode if you want too, I dont though I dont like it. If you have a 2TB or bigger HDD then youll have to use it. And yes RST will work fine with it.

Get the new Samsung 850 Pro it will be out in 1 week 7/28, If you want something cheaper get the Samsung 840 EVO


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoxer*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Questions:
> Checking TRIM by few commands (I don' remember exact command but people knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is enough proof that it works? Is any tool that tell me that TRIM is working?
> 
> -snip
> 
> Sorry for my english and kind regards,
> xoxer


I believe that tool you are looking for is called Trimcheck.

Links:
Source Code
Compiled Executable (probably what you want)


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoxer*
> 
> Checking TRIM by few commands (I don' remember exact command but people knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is enough proof that it works? Is any tool that tell me that TRIM is working?


Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t24f34-Easy-TRIM-test-methods.html


----------



## dron

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V%20LE%20PLUS&os=8&ft=3&f_name=P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0910.zip#P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0910.zip

to new one please.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## xoxer

Thanks all of you! I tested and TRIM seems to be working!
I still have some issue with power off but maybe it is not related to OROM but some specific BIOS settings. Generally when I shut down pc, by Windows menu computer seems to be stop working but supply not and because of that all hard drives and fans still working. If it is something related to OROM let me know please, if not then I will create another thread or try to find an answer elsewhere.

It is funny that I started discover my hardware after few years


----------



## garikfox

Thats weird, maybe re-install Windows fresh ? hmmm....


----------



## mudvari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Because no one has asked me to mod that one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added it for you though


Awesome!! Thanks, big time!!


----------



## mudvari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I am very well mudvari! It was a very busy Winter and SPring for me (work), but it clears out now.
> How have you been?


I've been doing fine. just upgrade to EVGA GTX 780 Ti in SLI and loving watch dogs, while I eager wait for the GTA 5. Can't wait to see if my SLI setup will be able to rip through the open-world graphics!!


----------



## skyglider

Looking for OROM for Asus P8P67 WS revolution. Is any other ASUS OROM compatible with this motherboard?


----------



## garikfox

Added, It's in the 12.9.0.2006 folder.


----------



## djthrottleboi

the asus mobo died can i get a modded bios with uefi raid 0 support I wan to try to recover my os on the raid drives. also how would i flash the gigabyte motherboard

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z77x-ud5h_f14.exe also oedrive wo't load o this laptop so can you upload it here?actually I modded ad flashed ad ot my old raid array ack


----------



## garikfox

There isnt a SataDriver UEFI module in that BIOS so I cant replace it if it isnt there. I can replace the Legacy OROM though. Im not sure how Gigabyte handles that since people do have 2TB+ drives they need to use. The F15q BIOS doesnt have it either.


----------



## skyglider

Tnx!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> There isnt a SataDriver UEFI module in that BIOS so I cant replace it if it isnt there. I can replace the Legacy OROM though. Im not sure how Gigabyte handles that since people do have 2TB+ drives they need to use. The F15q BIOS doesnt have it either.


yeah that suxx as I cant oot my raid array but I did et the info from it though so I will revert to single drive I guess as I am tired of asus mobo's failing on me so I will stick with the gigabyte


----------



## garikfox

Yeah Gigabyte is way better then ASUS


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah Gigabyte is way better then ASUS


you are right about that. i just wish they included a uefi raid module. i updated the bios module to 12.9 however. just not using it lol.


----------



## error-id10t

GB has to have EFI driver there, your best bet is to go here or use UBU IMO

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios-376.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah Gigabyte is way better then ASUS


got it actually gigabyte was lazy. you had to make the raid drive through the bios pre uefi mode then use the preinstall raid driver from their website and install windows in uefi mode(for the record windows said i had too many activations on 8 so i installed windows 7 in uefi mode) and then you will be glitchy and slow until you update the raid driver in windows 7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> GB has to have EFI driver there, your best bet is to go here or use UBU IMO
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios-376.html


they don't and i modded the bios and trust me its not a good idea with gigabyte to mod their cheap bios however cheap and lazy that it is it does tend to be really reliable.


----------



## error-id10t

Well then I'm confused but that wouldn't be a surprise.. haven't had any GB boards. All I could base that on was common sense and this example from that link.

_Intel Legacy RAID SATA 11.6.0.1702 to 13.2.0.2134
Intel UEFI RAID SataDriver 11.6.0.1702 to 13.2.0.2134_


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well then I'm confused but that wouldn't be a surprise.. haven't had any GB boards. All I could base that on was common sense and this example from that link.
> 
> _Intel Legacy RAID SATA 11.6.0.1702 to 13.2.0.2134
> Intel UEFI RAID SataDriver 11.6.0.1702 to 13.2.0.2134_


yeah in their bios you will only see the raid model for the basic bios and it 11.0.1 or something like that as gigabyte bios suxx but they don't have uefi raid. However they have support for the raid volumes for 2TB+ and it works pretty well actually and i'm impressed as i'm getting more bandwidth than i wass with the asus board but it however is a pain to set up.


----------



## domi1711

Hi garikfox!

Can you please make me a BIOS for my Maximus 6 Formula with the 13.1.xxxx OROM?
Here you can find the Bios download (1505 is the latest BIOS): http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS%20VI%20FORMULA&p=1&s=45&os=41&hashedid=Dbn0i1Jz1yusKO7u

Thank you very much


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## domi1711

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## hilltopper06

Looking for a modified BIOS for Raid 0 TRIM support for my SSD array. Any help appreciated. Thanks.

GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 - Rev 1.0

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov

BIOS

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68a-d3h-b3_u1d.exe

On a side note, do I really need to remove my old array and create a new one for this to work properly? I really don' t won't to format and start over right this second. Thanks again!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok last question. Can i do a windows 7 upgrade on a existing windows 7 raid raid 0 array. I want to do it to repair the system but am wondering if it will damage or remove the raid driver and possibly the raid array.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hilltopper06*
> 
> Looking for a modified BIOS for Raid 0 TRIM support for my SSD array. Any help appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 - Rev 1.0
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3856#ov
> 
> BIOS
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68a-d3h-b3_u1d.exe
> 
> On a side note, do I really need to remove my old array and create a new one for this to work properly? I really don' t won't to format and start over right this second. Thanks again!


Added that BIOS for you with 12.9.0.2006 TRIM OROM, Make sure to install Windows in NON-UEFI mode/Legacy Boot.

Yes its a good idea to redo the array after the flash of the new BIOS just in case the new OROM creates the array with new code sorta speak. But with that said you dont have to redo the array if you dont want too.


----------



## hilltopper06

Thanks! I will flash it and report back!

EDIT:

TRIM Support is working (according to trimcheck-0.6.exe). Thanks a bunch. I am on the same install as before, I will recreate the array if it gives me any issues. Thanks again!


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok last question. Can i do a windows 7 upgrade on a existing windows 7 raid raid 0 array. I want to do it to repair the system but am wondering if it will damage or remove the raid driver and possibly the raid array.


You should be fine, But if you come into a OS repair situation I would just do a clean install of the OS. Youd be better off that way.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok last question. Can i do a windows 7 upgrade on a existing windows 7 raid raid 0 array. I want to do it to repair the system but am wondering if it will damage or remove the raid driver and possibly the raid array.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine, But if you come into a OS repair situation I would just do a clean install of the OS. Youd be better off that way.
Click to expand...

well the os isn't damaed but i think it installed wrong. i think maybe i will have to clean install however as the strips are 128bit and i think i should have used 64bit the speed of it is a bit slow but i am having ram issues so maybe thats the problem


----------



## garikfox

Yeah RAM issues can result in the OS seeming like it is "Possessed" by evil spirits sorta speak.

For Stripe size.

128k = For Video encoding and working with very large files.

64k = A average most used stripe size good for large files and OS installs.

32k = Good for OS installs probably the best one for a OS.

16k = Good for OS and working with smaller files.

8k = Used for databases, Not used for a OS install.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah RAM issues can result in the OS seeming like it is "Possessed" by evil spirits sorta speak.
> 
> For Stripe size.
> 
> 128k = For Video encoding and working with very large files.
> 
> 64k = A average most used stripe size good for large files and OS installs.
> 
> 32k = Good for OS installs probably the best one for a OS.
> 
> 16k = Good for OS and working with smaller files.
> 
> 8k = Used for databases, Not used for a OS install.


where would games fall in this category?


----------



## garikfox

64k or 32k , 64k is the more normal though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> 64k or 32k , 64k is the more normal though.


ok i went and just clean installed with 64. Its so much better ok th os still installed corrupt and i made a new usb using a new image. this windows version does not like my hardware. I think my ram issues are really messing it up.


----------



## garikfox

Run memtest86+


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Run memtest86+


working on it now. for some reason the cd i had wouldn't boot but i just made one with uefi boot on it so i will be running it later. I just installed windows 7 again and everything is working perfectly now. though i'm running the ram at 1333MHz instead of the 1866 its rated lol.


----------



## Siamak8286

Can someone please mod the Latest Bios for Sabertooth Z87 with the Latest OROMs for Intel RST, MEI, LAN for me please, I would really appreciate it. here is the link to the latest Bios Version 2004
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/111-bios-cartes-meres/serie-8-z87/63-asus-sabertooth-z87


----------



## ODaiugad

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=AEA277A90958EB27!7229&authkey=!AM9WuVoiayeGqho&ithint=file%2cROM

Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 mono please!  I saw when I searched the thread that it looks like it may have been on here before but isn't anymore. I'd greatly appreciate it 

This is a link to the rom I found on the asus site (and I know its the right one cuz I used it already :-D )


----------



## garikfox

Added both









Siamak8286, I only do RAID OROM's


----------



## Siamak8286

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siamak8286, I only do RAID OROM's


Cool thank you so much, so after I flash this Bios which version of RST should I install? Im running single Samsung EVO SSD


----------



## Pedxs

Hi,

Can I please get the modded bios for ASRock P67 Extreme4.

I search your onedrive, and can't seem to find it.

Been forced to not RAID my SSD for years. Never knew this was possible. Thanks so much in advance.

Here is the link to BIOS im using

http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme4(3.10)WIN.zip


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siamak8286*
> 
> Cool thank you so much, so after I flash this Bios which version of RST should I install? Im running single Samsung EVO SSD


There isnt a driver match for OROM 13.2.0.2134 yet so youll have to use the latest driver 13.1.0.1058


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedxs*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get the modded bios for ASRock P67 Extreme4.
> 
> I search your onedrive, and can't seem to find it.
> 
> Been forced to not RAID my SSD for years. Never knew this was possible. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Here is the link to BIOS im using
> 
> http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme4(3.10)WIN.zip


Added


----------



## Oyesim4u2nv

Maximus VI Extrem ..BIOS Link.. http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


lolz you got me into modding the motherboard bios and now i'm just doing all types of mobo mods. the latest one i cannot mention in public.


----------



## garikfox

Be careful with that hehee


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Be careful with that hehee


yeah did it and it seems to work perfectly well as perfect as it can get with this ram. i can never boot from the memtest cd's to find out though for some reason


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ney2x*
> 
> First of all, bear with my english, english is not my native tongue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will try my best to explain all, if not, please refer to the screenshots...
> 
> As promised, here's my complete / step-by-step experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test hardware and software
> 
> 1. ASUS P8Z68-V motherboard BIOS 3603 modded with
> >Especially modified Intel RST(e) RAID ROM v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for P67 and Z68 systems and
> >Especially modified Intel RST(e) EFI RAID "SataDriver" v12.5.0.1815 with TRIM in RAID0 for Z68 systems
> 
> 2. Windows 8 x64 UEFI mode
> 
> First, I modified the BIOS (P8Z68-V-ASUS-3603.rom) myself using MMTool, inserted the RAID ROM and SataDriver. Guide here
> 
> Second, I updated my board's BIOS. Updating BIOS was successful but it doesn't show the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage" section in the BIOS. What I did was, I turn-off my computer completely by unplugging the power cord and waited +3 minutes before I plugged again (I think that's the correct way of updating ASUS motherboard BIOS). I enter BIOS Settings again and SET these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I save and reboot and go back to BIOS Settings. I keep on pressing the right arrow (->) key on my keyboard and I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the RAID Option Under Advanced / SATA Configuration after setting all the necessary setup for UEFI. There are no hdd / ssd detected because EFI ROM is the default now.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I installed Windows 8 x64 by pressing the F8 key (ASUS Boot Menu). I selected the UEFI : USB Device which contains Windows 8 x64 Setup. When Install Windows 8 Screen shows, I press Shift + F10 (command prompt).
> 
> At the command prompt, type Diskpart, press Enter.
> Type List Disk, press Enter.
> Type Select Disk # (where # is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter.
> Type Clean, press Enter.
> Type Convert GPT, press Enter.
> Type Exit, press Enter.
> 
> When asked for the disk driver (F6 method), (I already copied the STOR_12.0.0.1083_f6flpy-x64 driver files in my USB which contains Windows 8 Setup). I think this is important!
> 
> Finally, Windows 8 x64 is completed successfully, installed the drivers, run Windows Assessment Index (to detect SSD).
> 
> I checked again my BIOS Setting especially Boot Settings, this what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ....to be continued (TRIM Test)


I tried to make my own SATAdriver bios for my Asus P8Pz68 and the moment after I switch from Legacy to Efi Raid Boot the systems hangs on the boot logo. I can press the right arrow -> and get into the Efi Sata page displaying the raid efi rom version. The bootlogo also looks hires and I end up having to reset cmos to reboot. Is this happening because my system raid was created with a non efi raid module?

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Youll have to redo the array while in UEFI mode im pretty sure.


----------



## Snow28

Asrock Extreme3 Gen3 Bios-Link ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1155/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3(2.30)ROM.zip

Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Snow28

Big Thanks to you







it Works


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol I'm thirsty too so it was the worst time for this too happen.


----------



## garikfox

Eddie Murphy: "Lemonaaaade..."


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Eddie Murphy: "Lemonaaaade..."


i need to give up soda as i have done it a lot recently.


----------



## garikfox

Update: 13.2.0.1016 WHQL driver is available. So people with the 13.2.0.2134 OROM need to use this new driver.

*Intel RST 13.2.0.1016 Driver*


----------



## Zeronines

Hi ^^
I been using yours modded bios 13.1, been working great for me, Just a few days ago I lost my backup Drive with it my modded bios and drivers on it, I downloaded all of them to a new drive, When I got to this part to download the 13.1.X.XXX for the Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, it was gone. Is the 13.1 for z68 bad to use and need to go back to 12.9 rom? or can I have a backup copy of the 13.1 modded bios?


----------



## garikfox

Once you flash the 13.1.x BIOS it is permanent until you flash a different BIOS. I'm not sure if I understand what you want heh









If you were using the 13.1.x OROM with your Z68 and it was fine for you well thats great and it shouldnt harm anything. But the 13.1.x OROM is meant for the Z97 boards.


----------



## cuethenoise

Hello I have the Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 (rev. 1.0) and was wanting to enable TRIM on my SSD raid 0 (I guess I need the newer OROM?) using the intel z68 controller. The link for my bios is:

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68xp-ud4_f6.exe

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

*cuethenoise*: I can only modify UEFI BIOS, so the only BIOS I can do for that board is the U1L BIOS, Do you want that one ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *cuethenoise*: I can only modify UEFI BIOS, so the only BIOS I can do for that board is the U1L BIOS, Do you want that one ?


the good news is i will be moving to this mobo http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K2MATEI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 so hopefully the drivers are up to par or else....


----------



## cuethenoise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> *cuethenoise*: I can only modify UEFI BIOS, so the only BIOS I can do for that board is the U1L BIOS, Do you want that one ?


That's fine I just heard that bios was unstable. I'll try it out though if you can patch it. Thanks! Is there a good place to look for info on how to modify the plain old bios in case it isn't stable?


----------



## garikfox

I added your BIOS to the 12.9.0.2006 folder, Make sure to install Windows and boot in Legacy/NON-UEFI mode.

To modify those older BIOS's is very dangerous its done with a DOS file (CBROM) and theres multiple versions of it, So not knowing which one is for a certain BIOS is almost impossible. And if you dont insert the modules correctly it can brick the board.


----------



## cuethenoise

Thanks a lot! I was going to try and follow this guide:
http://www.win-raid.com/t20f16-Guide-Award-Phoenix-BIOS-Modding.html#

If the UEFI version was too unstable. It seems pretty straight forward to me. The different versions of CBROM is definitely confusing.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuethenoise*
> 
> It seems pretty straight forward to me. The different versions of CBROM is definitely confusing.


If the latest and best version CBROM32_198 works and the listed Option ROM modules are beyond the sensitive MEMINIT module, everything is fine and very easy.


----------



## cuethenoise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If the latest and best version CBROM32_198 works and the listed Option ROM modules are beyond the sensitive MEMINIT module, everything is fine and very easy.


Thanks the 198 version appears to be adding the bin OK but it is adding the achi bin and not the raid bin. Is this OK? Am I used the wrong Intel orom?


----------



## cuethenoise

never mind I'm dumb it is adding the bin at the end of the list


----------



## cuethenoise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I added your BIOS to the 12.9.0.2006 folder, Make sure to install Windows and boot in Legacy/NON-UEFI mode.
> 
> To modify those older BIOS's is very dangerous its done with a DOS file (CBROM) and theres multiple versions of it, So not knowing which one is for a certain BIOS is almost impossible. And if you dont insert the modules correctly it can brick the board.


The UEFI bios was indeed not as stable as the F6 version for my board. I was able to add the 13.2 intel orom to my bios using Fernado's awesome guide http://www.win-raid.com/t20f16-Guide-Award-Phoenix-BIOS-Modding.html# and CBROM 198. Let me know if you want a copy and thanks for helping a out a newb like me


----------



## safado2

Hi there guys,

Is there any specific OROM for the new Asus Maximus VII Formula-Z97? or is not need it?

AFAIK, there is no need to flash a new OROM on any Z97 chipset but I might be wrong.

Garik, can you add the above Mobo to your OROM list?

Thanks.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Is there any specific OROM for the new Asus Maximus VII Formula-Z97? or is not need it?.


No mainboard needs a specific OROM.
Furthermore an AHCI system doesn't use any Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver module.
If you should have an Intel RAID array, I recommend to flash a BIOS with the Intel RAID ROM v13.2.0.2134 and install the Intel RST(e) RAID driver v13.2.4.1000 WHQL, which is brandnew and verý performant with my Z97 RAID0 system. Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-7.html#msg7906


----------



## safado2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> No mainboard needs a specific OROM.
> Furthermore an AHCI system doesn't use any Intel RAID ROM/SataDriver module.
> If you should have an Intel RAID array, I recommend to flash a BIOS with the Intel RAID ROM v13.2.0.2134 and install the Intel RST(e) RAID driver v13.2.4.1000 WHQL, which is brandnew and verý performant with my Z97 RAID0 system. Look here: http://www.win-raid.com/t362f23-Performance-of-the-Intel-RST-RSTe-Drivers-7.html#msg7906


I will be doing a raid 0 SSD trim with exactly the same Samsung 840 Pro that you are using Fernando, thus I asked about the OROM needed to be used for Z97 motherboards.

You mentioned the following statement: "to flash a BIOS with the Intel RAID ROM v13.2.0.2134"

I'm just concern that I'm unable to find out within Garik's folder any Z97 motherboard at all with that specific OROM.

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!1701&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s

?


----------



## garikfox

Added









Note: Before you flash my BIOS check to see what version of OROM is already on the board it might contain the same OROM version, unlikely but possible.


----------



## garikfox

Update: Intel RST Driver 13.2.4.1000 WHQL released

*Intel RST 13.2.4.1000 Driver*


----------



## domi1711

Hi garikfox!

Could you please mod me the 1505 Bios for my Maximus 6 Formula ( http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS%20VI%20FORMULA&p=1&s=45&os=41&hashedid=Dbn0i1Jz1yusKO7u )

with the latest OROM (13.2.xxxxx i think?) ?

Thank you very much


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## safado2

Hi Garik,

Is the OROM for the Maximus VII Formula using the latest BIOS version from Asus?

Thanks for modifying the OROM mate.


----------



## garikfox

Yes it is


----------



## solmerchandise

Hello all,

Thanks Garikfox for all the charitable work and continued support.

Just a quick question, I am not seeing the 2303 for the p8p67 b2 in the OneDrive

I assume it's in this location but the only bios within is a 3602.



Probably a simple mistake/misunderstanding, please advise.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## garikfox

Which OROM did you want ?


----------



## solmerchandise

I have a p8p67 b2. And am looking to add trim support for raid.

So 12.9.0.2006


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## solmerchandise

Quick follow up question, what was the bios in the folder I circled?

I may have installed it with the dos flashback utility. How bricked is my board?


----------



## garikfox

The BIOS folder you circled contained BIOS 3602 for the P8P67-PRO, You wrote "twice" that you have the P8P67 board NON-PRO version.

If you needed the PRO version BIOS I added 2303 to that folder for you.

I'f you did flash the 3602 onto your "if it is a PRO version" B2 board no harm will become of it since both version boards use he same BIOS.

FYI: The ASUS P67/Z68 boards dont need/use the DOS Flashback utility to flash a MOD BIOS. You can use EZ-Flash for that.


----------



## Zeronines

Hi garikfox

My Z68 Asrock board died on me last week







and today got a new/used board Z77 Extreme6 and I will be going with windows 8.1, which driver and rom will be good to use for this setup? As I never used windows 8.1 or use z77 board before.

Do I need to remake my raid 0 and raid 1?







My z68 has the 13.1 rom and drivers on it before it died.


----------



## solmerchandise

I am so sorry, I DO have the p8p67 pro b2, and I did download and attempt to flash the 3602 bios contained in that folder.

I received an integrity (ez flash utility) check at first, so I used the dos flack back technique with afudos.

The boot and main block were erased and written properly however the main block failed verification. 'Unable to verify ax0000001' or something similar.

I was returned to command prompt, and after a restart I have no post at all.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeronines*
> 
> Hi garikfox
> 
> My Z68 Asrock board died on me last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today got a new/used board Z77 Extreme6 and I will be going with windows 8.1, which driver and rom will be good to use for this setup? As I never used windows 8.1 or use z77 board before.
> 
> Do I need to remake my raid 0 and raid 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My z68 has the 13.1 rom and drivers on it before it died.


I'd use 12.9.x for that board


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solmerchandise*
> 
> I am so sorry, I DO have the p8p67 pro b2, and I did download and attempt to flash the 3602 bios contained in that folder.
> 
> I received an integrity (ez flash utility) check at first, so I used the dos flack back technique with afudos.
> 
> The boot and main block were erased and written properly however the main block failed verification. 'Unable to verify ax0000001' or something similar.
> 
> I was returned to command prompt, and after a restart I have no post at all.


Reflash with 2303 I added it for you


----------



## solmerchandise

How can I flash without the ability to get into dos prompt/windows?

I turn on my PC and my monitor doesn't even turn on.

A little more information about my situation :

I had an overclock set prior to the flash.

I have an ati 290, without an overclock.

I have already reset cmos; even removing the battery for 10hrs.

Update 2

Removed all sata devices - no post

Removed usb drive - no post

Removed all ram but A2 - no post

Removed all ram - no post.

I have the graphics card, and cpu fans plugged in only. About to try an old graphics but not optimistic it'd make a diff.

Update 3

The mem led is flashing red, cpu led is solid red.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solmerchandise*
> 
> How can I flash without the ability to get into dos prompt/windows?
> 
> I turn on my PC and my monitor doesn't even turn on.
> 
> A little more information about my situation :
> 
> I had an overclock set prior to the flash.
> 
> I have an ati 290, without an overclock.
> 
> I have already reset cmos; even removing the battery for 10hrs.
> 
> Update 2
> 
> Removed all sata devices - no post
> 
> Removed usb drive - no post
> 
> Removed all ram but A2 - no post
> 
> Removed all ram - no post.
> 
> I have the graphics card, and cpu fans plugged in only. About to try an old graphics but not optimistic it'd make a diff.
> 
> Update 3
> 
> The mem led is flashing red, cpu led is solid red.


It means Its hanging on the cpu check and if it is the gpu led plug the video cables into the motherboard and unplug the power cables from the gpu and reset cmos. this way you boot with IGPU. however flash the bios that was in before this mod and you can then try again.


----------



## jlobb2

Hi ,

I have a z-87 pro board running OROM 12.7.0.1936 and driver 12.9.0.1001. Can you make an update using bios 2005 with OROM 12.9.0.2006 please?


----------



## solmerchandise

I don't have on board graphics ports. I wish I did. What would a hang on CPU indicate? Bad news?

Or that there is some semblence of a bios on it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solmerchandise*
> 
> I don't have on board graphics ports. I wish I did. What would a hang on CPU indicate? Bad news?
> 
> Or that there is some semblence of a bios on it?


the cpu led will stay lit if its a cpu hang during post however the modded bios is probably the cause of this.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlobb2*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> I have a z-87 pro board running OROM 12.7.0.1936 and driver 12.9.0.1001. Can you make an update using bios 2005 with OROM 12.9.0.2006 please?


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solmerchandise*
> 
> I don't have on board graphics ports. I wish I did. What would a hang on CPU indicate? Bad news?
> 
> Or that there is some semblence of a bios on it?


First thing is you NEVER flash a BIOS when your Overclocking, thats a big no no.

The P67/Z68 dont have the Flashback feature so youll have to order a BIOS chip from ASUS to get it working again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solmerchandise*
> 
> I don't have on board graphics ports. I wish I did. What would a hang on CPU indicate? Bad news?
> 
> Or that there is some semblence of a bios on it?
> 
> 
> 
> First thing is you NEVER flash a BIOS when your Overclocking, thats a big no no.
> 
> The P67/Z68 dont have the Flashback feature so youll have to order a BIOS chip from ASUS to get it working again.
Click to expand...

they actually sell those? how much are those and do they need to be soldered on?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they actually sell those? how much are those and do they need to be soldered on?


Yeah they do, on ASUS boards they use a socket for the BIOS unlike other companies which solder them on.


----------



## solmerchandise

Ya it seems so, is there a place that sells modded bios?

If not I think I'll take this opportunity to upgrade to a second hand Z77 Sabertooth. I believe they natively have trim support for raid 0 arrays.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solmerchandise*
> 
> Ya it seems so, is there a place that sells modded bios?
> 
> If not I think I'll take this opportunity to upgrade to a second hand Z77 Sabertooth. I believe they natively have trim support for raid 0 arrays.


Yes just get the Z77 youll be alot happier


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they actually sell those? how much are those and do they need to be soldered on?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they do, on ASUS boards they use a socket for the BIOS unlike other companies which solder them on.
Click to expand...

how long have they done this as I have a older asus laptop i need to repair and I think the bios chip is dead.


----------



## garikfox

I doubt the ASUS Laptops have that feature the height is the issue and Laptops need to save space as much as possible.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how long have they done this as I have a older asus laptop i need to repair and I think the bios chip is dead.


See if you find it here..

http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?pg=2&l=product_list&c=3082


----------



## djthrottleboi

yeah one asus said he thinks the bios chip was dead.


----------



## Zeronines

Hi
I been playing around with the bios as I have 8.1 now I can use asrock fast boot~ testing with old ssd's I have.


In uefi it says it is using 11.6, is it really using 11.6 or is it using your 12.9?


----------



## garikfox

Thats the UEFI module version. If you switch to Legacy boot it will use the Legacy OROM instead.

Theres 2 RAID OROMS on each motherboard.

I always replace both if I can, But sometimes it wont let me replace the UEFI version and sometimes there isnt even a UEFI version inside the BIOS (i.e: older motherboards P67/Z68 etc).

All boards will always let me replace the Legacy OROM though.


----------



## Zeronines

I just tested the Asrock fast boot, its very fast, Faster then using the legacy orom raid. and Asrock Fast boot needs UEFI module to work~

And as this is a Z77 board there is nothing you can do to update it to 12.9? And why is it you can't replace the UEFI ones in the p67 and z68?


----------



## garikfox

I think I see whats going on, On ASRock boards some of there UEFI modules are compressed, and there isnt a compressed module available. Thats why I didnt replace it.

There is a compressed version of 12.9.x but it has been modified for TRIM to be used on Z68 boards. I dont want to use that one because it might mess up your TRIM since Z77 supports it Natively.

I cant replace it on some P67/Z68 boards because they arent present in the BIOS, there simply not there at all.

Edit: I just checked your boards BIOS and yes the RAID UEFI module is compressed thats why I didnt replace it. ASRock are the only boards that do this its kinda irritating.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I think I see whats going on, On ASRock boards some of there UEFI modules are compressed, and there isnt a compressed module available. Thats why I didnt replace it.
> 
> There is a compressed version of 12.9.x but it has been modified for TRIM to be used on Z68 boards. I dont want to use that one because it might mess up your TRIM since Z77 supports it Natively.


Here is the compressed original Intel SataDriver v12.9.0.2006 GUID 90C8D394:

SataDriver90.zip 76k .zip file

I have just tested the replacement with the ASRock Z77 Extreme6 BIOS 2.80. It worked without any problem
By the way: All SataDriver modules, which are offered by the UBU tool, are compressed.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks Fernando


----------



## Zeronines

Thank you garikfox and Fernando







and ty again for the modded bios~


----------



## garikfox

I'll redo that bios and upload it.


----------



## garikfox

Ok re-added


----------



## Zeronines

ok







ty again







, I will try it after this storm passes by~


----------



## safado2

Hi Garik,

Can you please add the latest OROM to the following motherboards ?

1: Asus Rampage V Extreme (X99 chipset)

2: Asrock X99 Extreme6 (X99 chipset)

I'm still comparing these 2 mobos for my next build.

Which one would you take on if you are planning to run 3 way SLI: 780ti?

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Those boards should come with the latest OROM









I'd get a MSI or Gigabyte, I dont like the quality and QC of those two brands you mentioned.


----------



## said53

Hey Garik I installed Raid 0 SSD vector 460 240gb on P8P67pro Rev 3.1 when I downloaded your bios from links that you provided I couldn't flash it. I was keep saying " selected file is not EFI BIOS" why because I have lattes bios installed ? 1 question when I check in windows 7 cmd for trim support it's saying that my trim in on. 2 question Do I really need to enable trim support in windows 7?or vector 460 ssd can work without trim support? Thank you for your good Thread and amazing work that you deed for all 6 series boards.


----------



## said53

Ok I finally installed bios with out any problem, everything went smooth. The problem was my usb stick formatted in NTFS and switched to fat 32 and voljaaaa!!!







Now do I need to Erase everything from my SSD"S like ERASE DATA ERASE and REINSTALL RAIO 0 CONTROL AND WINDOWS 7?


----------



## garikfox

First thing is put the driver files on a USB stick, make a folder named RAID and put the 6 driver files into the RAID folder.

Now Erase the array in the RAID Utility at startup.

Make sure theres only the two SSD drives hooked up.

Now go into BIOS and put the drives to AHCI, Now boot the Win7 DVD, once at the first screen click next, Then on the next screen at the lower left it will say Recovery Tools etc, Go into that and choose Command Prompt.

Type in:

diskpart

select disk 0

clean

select disk 1

clean

exit

Now click the Restart button.

Now go back into BIOS set it back to RAID mode save and exit. Now go back into the RAID Utility.

Now make the RAID Array (RAID 0) choose 32k stripe/strip.

Lastly boot to the Win7 DVD to finally install Windows, Click next on the Language window then click Install. Plug in the USB stick with the driver, Now click Custom Install and on the next window choose "Load Driver" near the bottom and goto the the USB drive and highlight the RAID folder and click next and then choose next again to install the driver.

After Windows Update updates Windows install all your drivers, once the drivers are all loaded you can install the Intel RST Software GUI from the same driver branch as the one on the USB key.

Order of things when I install Win7. (I use Win8.1 now though)

1. Once booted into Windows for the first time I configure it how I like it.

2. Install the network driver.

3. Install DirectX web installer.

4. Run Windows Update Restart when asked then once back into Windows Run Windows Update again until it says Your PC is upto date.

5. I activate Windows.

6. Install the Intel Chipset drivers.

7. Install Intel USB 3.0 drivers.

8. Install Intel Management Engine

9. Install Intel RST Software package.

10. Install Audio driver.

11. Install GPU driver

12. Enjoy









FYI: TRIM should be working without any intervention on your part.


----------



## safado2

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safado2*
> 
> Hi Garik,
> 
> Can you please add the latest OROM to the following motherboards ?
> 
> 1: Asus Rampage V Extreme (X99 chipset)
> 
> 2: Asrock X99 Extreme6 (X99 chipset)
> 
> I'm still comparing these 2 mobos for my next build.
> 
> Which one would you take on if you are planning to run 3 way SLI: 780ti?
> 
> Thanks.


That's some good news, there is no need to flash any OROM.

As per the quality, the Asus is bit too much for me.
The MSI looks solid but if I run a 3 way SLI, I wont have any avaible PCe x1 slots. I need a PCIe x1 slot so I can use my sound card.

Check this MSI: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/X99S-GAMING-7.html#hero-overview

If I run 3 way SLI, all the PCIe will be occupied by the gpu which are 2 PCIe slots.


----------



## said53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> First thing is put the driver files on a USB stick, make a folder named RAID and put the 6 driver files into the RAID folder.
> 
> Now Erase the array in the RAID Utility at startup.
> 
> Make sure theres only the two SSD drives hooked up.
> 
> Now go into BIOS and put the drives to AHCI, Now boot the Win7 DVD, once at the first screen click next, Then on the next screen at the lower left it will say Recovery Tools etc, Go into that and choose Command Prompt.
> 
> Type in:
> 
> diskpart
> 
> select disk 0
> 
> clean
> 
> select disk 1
> 
> clean
> 
> exit
> 
> Now click the Restart button.
> 
> Now go back into BIOS set it back to RAID mode save and exit. Now go back into the RAID Utility.
> 
> Now make the RAID Array (RAID 0) choose 32k stripe/strip.
> 
> Lastly boot to the Win7 DVD to finally install Windows, Click next on the Language window then click Install. Plug in the USB stick with the driver, Now click Custom Install and on the next window choose "Load Driver" near the bottom and goto the the USB drive and highlight the RAID folder and click next and then choose next again to install the driver.
> 
> After Windows Update updates Windows install all your drivers, once the drivers are all loaded you can install the Intel RST Software GUI from the same driver branch as the one on the USB key.
> 
> Order of things when I install Win7. (I use Win8.1 now though)
> 
> 1. Once booted into Windows for the first time I configure it how I like it.
> 
> 2. Install the network driver.
> 
> 3. Install DirectX web installer.
> 
> 4. Run Windows Update Restart when asked then once back into Windows Run Windows Update again until it says Your PC is upto date.
> 
> 5. I activate Windows.
> 
> 6. Install the Intel Chipset drivers.
> 
> 7. Install Intel USB 3.0 drivers.
> 
> 8. Install Intel Management Engine
> 
> 9. Install Intel RST Software package.
> 
> 10. Install Audio driver.
> 
> 11. Install GPU driver
> 
> 12. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: TRIM should be working without any intervention on your part.


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:thumb: +1 REP


----------



## said53

"First thing is put the driver files on a USB stick, make a folder named RAID and put the 6 driver files into the RAID folder" WHERE can I get this drivers?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *said53*
> 
> "First thing is put the driver files on a USB stick, make a folder named RAID and put the 6 driver files into the RAID folder" WHERE can I get this drivers?


The so-called "F6 driver", which gives you the option to load a third party storage driver at the beginning of the OS installation, is nothing else than the content of any WHQL certified 32/64bit AHCI/RAID driver folder. You can get the desired Intel RAID driver from the Support site of your mainbard manufacturer, from Intel's Download Center or - if you want the latest - from here: http://www.win-raid.com/t2f23-Intel-R-RST-RSTe-Drivers-newest-v-v-WHQL.html

These are the 6 files garikfox meant (ony valid for Intel RST(e) drivers v11.5.x.xxxx or higher):

iaahci.cat
iaAHCIC.inf
iaStorA.sys
iastorac.cat
iaStorAC.inf
iaStorF.sys
By the way: The first 2 files are not really required, if the Intel SATA ports are running in RAID mode.


----------



## said53

Thank you Fernando. Fernando1 can you please Help me with this. I dont know with to chose for my Asus P8p67pro Rev 3.1 ? can you please show me witch one i need ? Cuz i cant figiru out. sorry for being newbie


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *said53*
> 
> Fernando1 can you please Help me with this. I dont know with to chose for my Asus P8p67pro Rev 3.1 ?


Which OS are you running resp. are you going to install and which SATA mode (AHCI/RAID) have you chosen for your Intel SATA Controller within the BIOS?


----------



## said53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Which OS are you running resp. are you going to install and which SATA mode (AHCI/RAID) have you chosen for your Intel SATA Controller within the BIOS?


Im running WINDOWS 7 64bit Im using Raid 0 SSD and yes I installed modified bios for my P8P67pro rev 3.1 bios.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *said53*
> 
> Im running WINDOWS 7 64bit Im using Raid 0 SSD and yes I installed modified bios for my P8P67pro rev 3.1 bios.


If you have the Intel RAID ROM v12.9.0.2006 within the BIOS, I recommend to install the 64bit Intel RST(e) RAID driver v12.9.4.1000 WHQL.


----------



## said53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you have the Intel RAID ROM v12.9.0.2006 within the BIOS, I recommend to install the 64bit Intel RST(e) RAID driver v12.9.4.1000 WHQL.


The link is dead for them where can i find them? By the way when i use Trimchecker from Vladimer its keep saying my trim is NOT ENABLED!! Why? i did everything what instrution told me ? When i run it from Drive C: trimchecker cant recognize if its on or Off but when i runing it from Desktop it keep saying that i need to Enable Trim ???


----------



## said53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> If you have the Intel RAID ROM v12.9.0.2006 within the BIOS, I recommend to install the 64bit Intel RST(e) RAID driver v12.9.4.1000 WHQL.


The link is dead for them where can i find them? By the way when i use Trimchecker from Vladimer its keep saying my trim is NOT ENABLED!! Why? i did everything what instrution told me ? When i run it from Drive C: trimchecker cant recognize if its on or Off but when i runing it from Desktop it keep saying that i need to Enable Trim ???


----------



## said53

I alredy wana give up







or buy new ******* board that supports trim in raid 0 ! But then agen i need to replace my CPU then







Intel really did pull the bomb and forced people to upgrade


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *said53*
> 
> The link is dead for them where can i find them?


Which link is dead?
Here is the direct link to the recommended Intel RAID driver: https://mega.co.nz/#!lUk2jZzL!t_2U_z3SFVguHELa1cdV4Xgpj5SNhtDzXl5EVMFPHqY
Regarding the detection of TRIM activity you should read the start post of this thread: http://www.win-raid.com/t24f34-Easy-TRIM-test-methods.html


----------



## garikfox

You need to do the steps I provided and with the 12.9.4.1000 driver, Then you should be fine.


----------



## syllus

Hey Garik, if you're still providing modded BIOSes, could you please do the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3? (Apologies if you're not anymore - I didn't read all 323 pages of the thread!)

Original BIOS download: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-p67a-ud7-b3_f7.exe

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Im sorry but that isnt a UEFI BIOS so I wont mod it, you can do it yourself with CBROM if you want, I dont do NON-UEFI BIOS's because using CBROM is very tricky and if you dont do it right you can brick the board.


----------



## syllus

Ah, well thanks anyway.


----------



## R o x

... a much belated thank you for modding again, Garik !!









OneDrive > BIOS > OROM_12.9.0.2006 > ASUS > P67 > P8P67 DELUXE 2302


----------



## jlobb2

Can you make an update for the Z87-Plus using bios 2004 with OROM 12.9.0.2006 please?

Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## garikfox

To *Aliana*,

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 *199.99*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116991

*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H *139.99*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128710

*Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 Low Profile Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) *89.99*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220823&ignorebbr=1

*Video Card:* PNY GTX 760 *219.99* after 20.00 rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133492&ignorebbr=1

*PSU (Power Supply):* Cooler Master V550 *84.99* after 10.00 rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171092

*Case:* Antec Three Hundred *42.99* after 12.00 rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

*DVD drive (optional):* SAMSUNG DVD Burner *19.99*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151266&ignorebbr=1

*SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB *149.99*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248&ignorebbr=1

Total: *927.93* _(w/o DVD drive)_


----------



## garikfox

Update: Intel RST driver 13.2.4.1000 WHQL is now the official latest Intel RST driver.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> To *Aliana*,
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 *199.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116991
> 
> *Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H *139.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128710
> 
> *Memory:* Patriot Viper 3 Low Profile Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) *89.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220823&ignorebbr=1
> 
> *Video Card:* PNY GTX 760 *219.99* after 20.00 rebate
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133492&ignorebbr=1
> 
> *PSU (Power Supply):* Cooler Master V550 *84.99* after 10.00 rebate
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171092
> 
> *Case:* Antec Three Hundred *42.99* after 12.00 rebate
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
> 
> *DVD drive (optional):* SAMSUNG DVD Burner *19.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151266&ignorebbr=1
> 
> *SSD:* SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB *149.99*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248&ignorebbr=1
> 
> Total: *927.93* _(w/o DVD drive)_


dvd drives are cheap and good ones can be had for 55 with blu ray capabilities. example: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/pioneer-optical-drive-bdr209dbk


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I know, I was trying to keep costs low. Thanks though


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah I know, I was trying to keep costs low. Thanks though


Lol i was just adding to the thread since i haven't said anything here for a while. Your builds are better than mine as I use random distro's and they are whoever has the best prices and deal for a quality product. your way they get it all at once.


----------



## garikfox

lol yeah i was showing a parts list for a corp member from the game EVE online, I didnt know his email address so i just put it here lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> lol yeah i was showing a parts list for a corp member from the game EVE online, I didnt know his email address so i just put it here lol


I love that game though it is a bit much on the complex side of things. so i gave up on it after the trial.


----------



## garikfox

Ohh come on dont give up !, Its easy to play for free and you can join our corp


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ohh come on dont give up !, Its easy to play for free and you can join our corp


there a sub though or there was then. don't know if its f2p now though.


----------



## garikfox

No its still 15 dollars a month but you make in game ISK easily then buy a PLEX which gives you 30days of play time. the PLEX is 780mill isk and if you do Faction Warfare you can get that amount of isk in about 1 week.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> No its still 15 dollars a month but you make in game ISK easily then buy a PLEX which gives you 30days of play time. the PLEX is 780mill isk and if you do Faction Warfare you can get that amount of isk in about 1 week.


I will try to get that when i lose the wife aggro over the fact that i want another HDD for raid and new ram since the old ram is bad.


----------



## zedril

Garik,

Could you update Asus Maximus V Formula BIOS 1903 with OROM 13.2.0.2134 please?

thanks in advance..


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

hello garikfox









can you please update the bios of the "asus maximimus VI gene" withe last orom

new bios 1603

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## venni

Could you please add OROM 13.2.0.2134 to the Maximus V Gene 1903 BIOS please?

thank you


----------



## koron

Can you please add OROM to ASUS P8Z68-V BIOS 3603?

Thanks in advance..

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venni*
> 
> Could you please add OROM 13.2.0.2134 to the Maximus V Gene 1903 BIOS please?
> 
> thank you


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koron*
> 
> Can you please add OROM to ASUS P8Z68-V BIOS 3603?
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V/HelpDesk_Download/


Which OROM version did you want ?


----------



## koron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Which OROM version did you want ?


Which of them do you prefer? My chipset is Z68 so i think OROM 12.9.0.2006.

Btw i want to ask you a question. This is only necessary for SSD Raid? Because i want to use my system with SSD AHCI + 2*500 GB HDD Raid 0. So still necessary for activating trim for SSD?


----------



## garikfox

Added









Yes 12.9.0.2006 will be just fine.

Yes use RAID mode in BIOS since youll have the 2 500gb in RAID mode.

And if you ever want to RAID 2x SSD's the TRIM function will be there for you.


----------



## Siamak8286

Can you Plz plz plz add the Asus Sabertooth Z87 Bios Version 2103 with the latest/preferred OROM? I'll be using 2x 1TB Samsung 850 Pro in Raid 0, will I have Trim automatically? after flashing the Bios you modified and installing Intel RST in Windows will I need anything special?? Ill be installing Windows 8.1 Pro in UEFI

Here is the link to download page of Bios:
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z87/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## garikfox

Added









The 13.2.0.2134 OROM would most likely be the best one for you.

Remove/Delete the current array, Then flash my BIOS then resetup the array and re-install Windows with the latest driver 13.2.4.1000.

After Windows is installed and updated using Windows Update install your Chipset drivers, Network drivers, IME drivers then Install the RST package, Lastly install the sound then Video drivers last.


----------



## Siamak8286

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 13.2.0.2134 OROM would most likely be the best one for you.
> 
> Remove/Delete the current array, Then flash my BIOS then resetup the array and re-install Windows with the latest driver 13.2.4.1000.
> 
> After Windows is installed and updated using Windows Update install your Chipset drivers, Network drivers, IME drivers then Install the RST package, Lastly install the sound then Video drivers last.


Cool bud, let me ask you something, do u recommend updating MEI Firmware? like shown here:
http://www.win-raid.com/t171f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-and-Tools.html


----------



## garikfox

No, no need to


----------



## safado2

Hi Garikfox,

Is it possible to add the latest OROM for the Gigabyte GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI using the BIOS F8c

This is X99 board, do they need the latest OROM for raid 0?

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Those should come with the latest OROM already.


----------



## attackofthemike

Hey!

I have this motherboard

EVGA Z68 SLI BIOS

Is there anyway to tell if it will support this mod? And if it does would you be willing to make the changes?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## garikfox

Added









I used the 12.9.x OROM with TRIM support, Remember to install windows in Legacy/NON-UEFI mode.


----------



## attackofthemike

Wow that was fast! Thanks a ton dude!


----------



## cwills75

Could you provide me an updated BIOS for my Z68 motherboard so I can do SSD RAID 0 with trim? My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 rev. 1.3 with the latest U1L UEFI BIOS. Here is a link:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3973#bios

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Added









It's in the 12.9.0.2006 OROM folder


----------



## cwills75

Thanks, everything went smooth.


----------



## djthrottleboi

my new raid array with 3 2tb seagate barracda's


----------



## garikfox

Nice


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Nice


I thought the latency on 3 way would be super high but i guess not.


----------



## Phantomas 007

It's possible to have the links drivers sata - usb etc for Asus Z87 Maximus VI Hero ?


----------



## garikfox

I cant understand you, what are you needing ?


----------



## HydrasunGQ

Garik

can you mod the latest P8Z77-i Deluxe bios.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-I_DELUXE/P8Z77-I-DELUXE-SI-1201.zip

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## mudvari

hey garik,

i was just wondering what version RST would be best for OROM 13.1.0.2126. Just bought meself a Z97 MSI Gaming 7.

thanks


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I cant understand you, what are you needing ?


The last sata drivers i fund it's Intel 13.10.1058. I need the last drivers (links to download) for the rest. The ASUS page have very old drivers for this board


----------



## khanem

Hi,

Can you please mod the latest asrock extreme3gen3 beta bios?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/?cat=Beta

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudvari*
> 
> hey garik,
> 
> i was just wondering what version RST would be best for OROM 13.1.0.2126. Just bought meself a Z97 MSI Gaming 7.
> 
> thanks


13.2.4.1000, the link is on my first page.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> The last sata drivers i fund it's Intel 13.10.1058. I need the last drivers (links to download) for the rest. The ASUS page have very old drivers for this board


13.2.4.1000, the link is on my first page.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanem*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please mod the latest asrock extreme3gen3 beta bios?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/?cat=Beta
> 
> Thanks


Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Would it be possibel for you to add

Asus Z87-DELUXE
bios 2103 with
OROM 13.2.0.2134

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=Z87-DELUXE&os=&hashedid=9QxiE6DZEdR1sou1

??
Thanks
Kurt


----------



## khanem

thank you sir. it's working fine.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Would it be possibel for you to add
> 
> Asus Z87-DELUXE
> bios 2103 with
> OROM 13.2.0.2134
> 
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=Z87-DELUXE&os=&hashedid=9QxiE6DZEdR1sou1
> 
> ??
> Thanks
> Kurt


Added


----------



## poxxxy

Hi garik,

I have a Sabertooth P67 B3 with original 10.x.x intel orom and 2 ssd's in RAID 0. I would like to enable trim support on the system as is if possible as not to have to re-install windows. I could make a backup using acronis but do I really need to do a fresh install to let windows update chipset drivers to the very latest as I really don't want to have to wipe the system







.


----------



## garikfox

I'd use OROM 12.9.0.2006, and yes Id remove the array flash my BIOS then re-create the array and then install Windows fresh. I'f you need a BIOS let me know.


----------



## Wozzie87

Would it be possible to get the Asus Sabertooth Z77 bios updated to the OROM_13.2.0.2134 version?

I also would like to say thank you for releasing these custom bios', I have been using them since I built this system back in May of 2012 with no issues. The updated OROM version from the stock version really helps my raid 0 ssd array.


----------



## garikfox

Added









You welcome i'm glad I can be of some help


----------



## Onslaught2k3

Hi, garikfox. If possible, could you modify the Maximus IV extreme p67 3604 BIOS? Thank you and would appreciate your help.


----------



## garikfox

Which OROM did you want ?


----------



## garikfox

I added the BIOS for you it contains the 12.9.0.2006 TRIM OROM.

Make sure to install/boot Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode.


----------



## Onslaught2k3

Thank you very much, garikfox. I was checking out this forum for the last 6 months, decided to split the 2x 120GB intel 530 SSDs from the original RAID 0 config (was losing performance BIG TIME). This serves as an upgrade for me... I'll let you know how it goes in the next day or two.


----------



## garikfox

Ok great


----------



## garikfox

Update: New RAID OROM and Drivers for Intel 8 and 9 Series boards









OROM: 13.5.0.2118

Driver: 13.5.0.1056 WHQL


----------



## Onslaught2k3

I managed to get the BIOS updated and windows 7 reinstalled without a hitch. I followed your instructions, but I wasn't able to get it booted up in "legacy bios" mode. I was, however, able to change the PCI ROM option to "legacy bios" instead of "keep current" which was the second option to choose from. If that's the case, then I did as you requested in my effort to get TRIM working on the RAID 0. I did try using the trimcheck script but it won't give me any solid confirmation whether it's working or not.

EDIT: the trimcheck program now says "TRIM APPEARS TO BE WORKING!!!". Thank you for helping me out again, garikfox!


----------



## garikfox

Awesome, good job


----------



## Wozzie87

Garik, thank you for adding the 13.2.0.1234 OROM to the Sabertooth Z77 bios.

I am sorry to ask, especially since I just asked for the 13.2.0.1234 OROM, however since it just got released, are you planning on updating the Sabertooth Z77 bios to the new OROM: 13.5.0.2118?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siamak8286*
> 
> Garik, thank you for adding the 13.2.0.1234 OROM to the Sabertooth Z77 bios.
> I am sorry to ask, especially since I just asked for the 13.2.0.1234 OROM, however since it just got released, are you planning on updating the Sabertooth Z77 bios to the new OROM: 13.5.0.2118?


Although I totally understand users, who always are searching for the latest drivers and BIOS modules for their PC, I want to let you know the following facts:

*Only RAID systems may benefit from an update of the Intel RAID ROM or EFI SataDriver module.* AHCI systems will not use any of those modules.
*The newest Intel RAID drivers/BIOS modules are not automaticly the best.* Example: The old Intel RST combo v11.2.x.xxxx is still the best performant for RAID0 arrays.
*Intel's RST(e) drivers and RAID modules from v13.2.x.xxxx up are designed for Intel's newest 8- and 9-Series Chipsets.* Older Intel Chipsets up to the 7-Series are not fully supported by them. Z77 system RAID users are able to get the newest Intel RAID drivers *installed and used* (because all Intel Desktop RAID Controllers since ICH8R have the unified external DeviceID DEV_2822), but that does not mean, that they have been optimized for them. Intel 7-Series RAID Controllers are different from Intel 8- and 9-Series RAID Controllers (they have a different internal DeviceID).


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wozzie87*
> 
> Garik, thank you for adding the 13.2.0.1234 OROM to the Sabertooth Z77 bios.
> 
> I am sorry to ask, especially since I just asked for the 13.2.0.1234 OROM, however since it just got released, are you planning on updating the Sabertooth Z77 bios to the new OROM: 13.5.0.2118?


If you want it i'll add it but if I were you I wouldnt use any 13.x OROM with a Z77 board, I'd stick with 12.9.0.2006 OROM


----------



## T0B5T3R

Hello,

I have some problem with my Gene-Z (Z68).
I bought a zotac GTX 980 as an upgrade for the 680 I had been using for the past three years. Before removing the 680, I rebooted into safe mode, ran DDU and CCleaner, and then shut down the machine and installed the new card. However, the system will not pass the BIOS screen from the motherboard. It loads fine up to that point, but when the *beep* that normally announces the system self-check is complete is produced, it just sort of hangs. After about a minute, it'll produce the same beep again, but still nothing happens; after about another minute and a third beep, the screen goes blank and the only thing shown is a rapidly blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen (like what you might see in a command prompt that's waiting for input) and boot to windows 7.

i can't enter the bios :-(

bios version 3603

it's possibility to update the UEFI for GTX980?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have some problem with my Gene-Z (Z68).
> I bought a zotac GTX 980 as an upgrade for the 680 I had been using for the past three years. Before removing the 680, I rebooted into safe mode, ran DDU and CCleaner, and then shut down the machine and installed the new card. However, the system will not pass the BIOS screen from the motherboard. It loads fine up to that point, but when the *beep* that normally announces the system self-check is complete is produced, it just sort of hangs. After about a minute, it'll produce the same beep again, but still nothing happens; after about another minute and a third beep, the screen goes blank and the only thing shown is a rapidly blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen (like what you might see in a command prompt that's waiting for input) and boot to windows 7.
> 
> i can't enter the bios :-(
> 
> bios version 3603
> 
> it's possibility to update the UEFI for GTX980?


you have to do that yourself.


----------



## T0B5T3R

how i can do this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> how i can do this?


look on card manufacturers site for a updated bios or look on mobo's manufacturer site for a new bios. One of them should have a bios that fixes the issue. otherwise return the card and see if you can get a different card as a replacement.


----------



## T0B5T3R

it is the early version of UEFI BIOS I have read


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> it is the early version of UEFI BIOS I have read


there is always a version to be found how but this mod is for raid modules and meanwhile other controller modules can be updated there is not a module that can fix that other than a complete bios update from the manufacturers.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have some problem with my Gene-Z (Z68).
> I bought a zotac GTX 980 as an upgrade for the 680 I had been using for the past three years. Before removing the 680, I rebooted into safe mode, ran DDU and CCleaner, and then shut down the machine and installed the new card. However, the system will not pass the BIOS screen from the motherboard. It loads fine up to that point, but when the *beep* that normally announces the system self-check is complete is produced, it just sort of hangs. After about a minute, it'll produce the same beep again, but still nothing happens; after about another minute and a third beep, the screen goes blank and the only thing shown is a rapidly blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen (like what you might see in a command prompt that's waiting for input) and boot to windows 7.
> 
> i can't enter the bios :-(
> 
> bios version 3603
> 
> it's possibility to update the UEFI for GTX980?


Enable CSM (legacy) in BIOS for the GPU card its under "Boot Settings" in BIOS, It should still work with CSM disabled because that card does have a UEFI VBIOS but that board is old so it might not be fully compatible.


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Asus Maximus vi formula, bios 1603

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=EA9DDC9DFA5AFAC4!1869&authkey=!APP-mEo05XE9jMc&ithint=file%2czip

FIle is in zip. If you can add the newer orom.

Thanks mate


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Thanks alot


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have some problem with my Gene-Z (Z68).
> I bought a zotac GTX 980 as an upgrade for the 680 I had been using for the past three years. Before removing the 680, I rebooted into safe mode, ran DDU and CCleaner, and then shut down the machine and installed the new card. However, the system will not pass the BIOS screen from the motherboard. It loads fine up to that point, but when the *beep* that normally announces the system self-check is complete is produced, it just sort of hangs. After about a minute, it'll produce the same beep again, but still nothing happens; after about another minute and a third beep, the screen goes blank and the only thing shown is a rapidly blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen (like what you might see in a command prompt that's waiting for input) and boot to windows 7.
> 
> i can't enter the bios :-(
> 
> bios version 3603
> 
> it's possibility to update the UEFI for GTX980?


I have the same problem with my Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard and an Asus GTX970. It looks like older uefi motherboards aren't compatible with the new maxwell graphics cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have some problem with my Gene-Z (Z68).
> I bought a zotac GTX 980 as an upgrade for the 680 I had been using for the past three years. Before removing the 680, I rebooted into safe mode, ran DDU and CCleaner, and then shut down the machine and installed the new card. However, the system will not pass the BIOS screen from the motherboard. It loads fine up to that point, but when the *beep* that normally announces the system self-check is complete is produced, it just sort of hangs. After about a minute, it'll produce the same beep again, but still nothing happens; after about another minute and a third beep, the screen goes blank and the only thing shown is a rapidly blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen (like what you might see in a command prompt that's waiting for input) and boot to windows 7.
> 
> i can't enter the bios :-(
> 
> bios version 3603
> 
> it's possibility to update the UEFI for GTX980?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with my Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard and an Asus GTX970. It looks like older uefi motherboards aren't compatible with the new maxwell graphics cards.
Click to expand...

keep your eye out and report it to customer service as they will update the bios for those boards possibly.


----------



## T0B5T3R

I get an answer from asus support

for the gene-z there will be no update


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> I get an answer from asus support
> 
> for the gene-z there will be no update


ouch. sounds like a upgrade will be the only way. either that or trade the gpu + cash for a 780 or 780ti.


----------



## garikfox

If you enable CSM set all to Legacy and boot only in Non-UEFI/Legacy Mode (secure boot disabled/Legacy OS) it should work im guessing.

With all UEFI capable Video Cards the VBIOS contains two sets of code, one to boot in pure UEFI and another for Legacy.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Thanks alot


Your welcome


----------



## guppdevo

Anyone have an SABERTOOTH Z87 BIOS 2103 with orom 13.5.0.2118 ?


----------



## garikfox

I do, Added


----------



## pd2007

My laptop is MSI GT70 with the following BIOS:

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/E1763IMS.711.zip

Could you please add and mod the last RAID ROM version 13.5.0.2118 to bios or advise me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pd2007

Now, I do replaced the the orom with mentioned 13.5.0.2118 version.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Im sorry but I dont modify Laptop BIOS's


----------



## olbatar

Hi, sorry for my bad english (I'm french...) I try since few days to flash my p8p67 evo b3 with the p8p67 file in the first page, but each time I get the message «image integrity check failed», i try to re-download the file, rename it...no change!

Do I've done something wrong?


----------



## garikfox

Your trying to flash the wrong BIOS for your board, I didnt have a EVO BIOS listed.

I added it for you, Its in the 12.9.0.2006 folder


----------



## olbatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Your trying to flash the wrong BIOS for your board, I didnt have a EVO BIOS listed.
> 
> I added it for you, Its in the 12.9.0.2006 folder


Oh, I thought that evo was the same bios than p8p67 "regular" I will try it immediately and go back to tell the results...

Thanks a lot for your job and reactivity, very nice!

Best regards!


----------



## olbatar

It works!!! It works finaly! Thank you very much!!!
I'm curently reinstalling seven, I read somewhere that intel rst 11.x are better for RAID0 (I've got 2ssd on raid0) do you think 12.9.0.1001 are better than older rst?

Best regards!


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome









Yes I do, make sure to use the 12.9.0.1001 driver.

FYI: You still will have TRIM in RAID too.


----------



## garikfox

Update: New OROM is available, 13.5.0.2164


----------



## T0B5T3R

can you add the 13.5.0.2164 orom on Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z (Z68) 3603 Bios?


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## T0B5T3R

merci beaucoup


----------



## tObber166

@garikfox

Please add 13.5.0.2164 OROM to MAXIMUS VI EXTREME BIOS *1402.*
















http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/


----------



## olbatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do, make sure to use the 12.9.0.1001 driver.
> 
> FYI: You still will have TRIM in RAID too.


Thanks for all your job dude!


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> @garikfox
> 
> Please add 13.5.0.2164 OROM to MAXIMUS VI EXTREME BIOS *1402.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/


Added


----------



## ChristTheGreat

Hi garik,

the Maximus VI formula bios, when I go into EX flash 2, I get the message: security verification failed.


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristTheGreat*
> 
> Hi garik,
> 
> the Maximus VI formula bios, when I go into EX flash 2, I get the message: security verification failed.


From first post:

Quote:


> ASUS Z77/Z87/Z97 users will need to use the USB BIOS Flashback feature to flash a mod BIOS, EZ-Flash 2 wont work it will show an error while attempting to flash "*Security Verification Failed*"


----------



## ChristTheGreat

oh, didn'T saw it haha!

Thanks!

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## tekxoid

I have an Asus Z87-A motherboard. Could you update the orom for me?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z87-A/Z87-A-ASUS-2103_and_BIOS-updater.zip

Thank you so much!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## BIOHazard87

Will TRIM work on stock p67 IF the SSD is outside of the array?

Example: 2 mechanical hard drives in RAID 0 as secondary drives, and a Samsung 840 Pro as the main, windows drive. Will TRIM work in this case, or do I need to mod the bios?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIOHazard87*
> 
> Will TRIM work on stock p67 IF the SSD is outside of the array?
> Example: 2 mechanical hard drives in RAID 0 as secondary drives, and a Samsung 840 Pro as the main, windows drive. Will TRIM work in this case, or do I need to mod the bios?


No, you don't need a TRIM modded Intel RAID ROM within your mainboard BIOS in this case. TRIM will be supported within your SSD running in RAID mode as long as it is not member of a RAID array.


----------



## guppdevo

garikfox!

I forgot to thank you the last time, but could you please add the ASUS SABERTOOTH Z87 BIOS 2103 with 13.5.0.2164 OROM


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

hello









its possible to have the last Intel RST 13.5.0.1056 withe my asus maximus VI gene ? ^^ bios 1603

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## Fraizer

sorry i mean OROM 13.5.0.2164


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## kicost

i have a MSI B75A-G43 motherboard ...what are the benifits to update to this bios ?


----------



## Fraizer

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kicost*
> 
> i have a MSI B75A-G43 motherboard ...what are the benifits to update to this bios ?


If you use RAID it will help performance by using the newer RAID OROM's


----------



## guppdevo

Is it possible or just a bad idea to install bios BIOS-2104 with OROM 13.2.0.2134 and the latest rst_13.5.0.1056 driver on a ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe ?

on the first page here it dont seem to recommend it


----------



## garikfox

I would use 12.9.x OROM on a Z77, it's upto you though, it will work fine its just that new OROM isnt made for your board.


----------



## jimmy2004y

Could anyone help me to mod the ASUS P8Z77-V LK latest bios into new intel orom??
I already try twice and fail.
Many thanks!

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LK/P8Z77-V-LK-ASUS-1402.zip


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy2004y*
> 
> Could anyone help me to mod the ASUS P8Z77-V LK latest bios into new intel orom??
> I already try twice and fail.


What failed - the modification of the BIOS or the flashing procedure?


----------



## jimmy2004y

I use the tool provide by the other forum to mod it.
And flash it and reboot.
My board just stop working,
Even the fan stop turning.

I think there's something wrong. But I don't know.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy2004y*
> 
> I use the tool provide by the other forum to mod it.
> And flash it and reboot.


Did you get the message, that the BIOS has been successfully flashed?
Did you redo your special BIOS settings before you rebooted?


----------



## Fraizer

Hello









it is possible to have the last RST ROM for my futur new Asus Maximus VII Gene (chip Z97) ? bios 2012 the last ^^

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmy2004y*
> 
> I use the tool provide by the other forum to mod it.
> And flash it and reboot.
> My board just stop working,
> Even the fan stop turning.
> 
> I think there's something wrong. But I don't know.


I added the BIOS for you, If that board supports the flashback feature and your naming the file and doing the flashback procedure correctly it should flash just fine.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is possible to have the last RST ROM for my futur new Asus Maximus VII Gene (chip Z97) ? bios 2012 the last ^^
> 
> http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> thank you


Added









P.S: Do NOT mess with your IME firmware.


----------



## Fraizer

haha i will try ! ^^

garik i dont knwo if this MB it is withe GBe 1.3 or 1.5... if it is a 1.3 do you think i can update to the 1.5 without problem the bios withe this without mess happen ? (this new one have something like a tehnology or i dont knwo what exactly but it make accelerate the nework for gaming or the ping...).

if i can without problem do i need to update this each new release of bios ?

thank you again


----------



## garikfox

Dont worry about 1.3 or 1.5 , youll be fine. I wouldnt mess with anything in the BIOS except replacing the RAID OROM's.

Dont install anything that accelerates your pings it isnt needed, youll be good


----------



## Trummy

Hi,

I have ASRock P67 Pro3 (BIOS version 3.30) - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67%20Pro3/index.pl.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS

Could you modifie this BIOS and add it to your OneDrive.?

Best regards,

trummy


----------



## garikfox

Hi Trummy, which OROM would you like ?


----------



## Trummy

The best one  But, to be serious, I`m a noob and I don`t know what to say :-(


----------



## garikfox

I added the BIOS for you with 12.9.0.2006 OROM and TRIM support. That one will work best for the P67 series.


----------



## jimmy2004y

Thanks for everyone~
I hope I won't brick my board again


----------



## Trummy

I`m so happy  Many thanks!!! It works perfectly.


----------



## garikfox

Your welcome


----------



## zSandman

Hi Is it possible to add Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 (not Gen3)

http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z68%20Extreme4/index.asp?cat=Download

Thanks.


----------



## T0B5T3R

it's possibility to integrate this animated gif into a bios??

http://maxwelldb.dyndns.org/ROG/genelogo.gif


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zSandman*
> 
> Hi Is it possible to add Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 (not Gen3)
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z68%20Extreme4/index.asp?cat=Download
> 
> Thanks.


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> it's possibility to integrate this animated gif into a bios??
> 
> http://maxwelldb.dyndns.org/ROG/genelogo.gif


There might be a way to do it but I dont know how to do it.


----------



## zSandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Thank you!


----------



## T0B5T3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> There might be a way to do it but I dont know how to do it.


i know the way, but i didn't do it


----------



## wildsstallion

Hello all,

I would be grateful if anyone can assist, I have the slightly more obscure Asus Z68 Deluxe Gen3. In the below link...

Garik's OneDrive

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=cc475fe5dfe13df4&id=CC475FE5DFE13DF4%21145&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s

I can see BIOS roms for the Asus Z68 Gen 3 but not the deluxe verison. I can also see BIOS roms for the Deluxe (non-Gen3), consequently I cant download a ROM that gets accepted by the Asus BIOS flash tool in windows. can anyone advise or is there someone I can request knock me one up? I would love to buy an individual a Paypal beer if someone could help.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## TahoeDust

This is an interesting thread. I have a Asus P8Z68 Deluxe. I am about to add two Samsung 840 EVO 250gb drives in raid 0. If I want them to utilize trim. Do I just need to flash your bios and install the Intel RST 12.9.0.1001 Driver?

Do I have to enable the trim somehow? Is there a way to verify that it is working?


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Yes just flash the BIOS, resetup BIOS make the array and install windows with the 12.9.0.1001 driver and your all set.









Then once windows is all updated and all your drivers have been installed install the 12.9.0.1001 RST software package.

TRIM will be indeed working


----------



## TahoeDust

This is very very cool man. Things like this is one of the reasons I love this forum. I have been wanting trim support for raid 0 for a while. I am really glad I found this thread.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hello, Yes just flash the BIOS, resetup BIOS make the array and install windows with the 12.9.0.1001 driver and your all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then once windows is all updated and all your drivers have been installed install the 12.9.0.1001 RST software package.
> 
> TRIM will be indeed working


can I use the 13.5.0.2164 as a raid driver upgrade from 13.0 or should i stick with the 13.1? I read somewhere 13.5 is a legacy only type and if so I do not want to use it as I need UEFI but however If I can I would like to go for it.


----------



## Lahire149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Update: Added ASRock BIOS
> 
> _-- Fatal1ty P67 Professional BIOS 3.10 (TRIM OROM)
> -- Z77 Extreme4 BIOS 2.70_


I see that you've listed the ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro, however I don't see it on your one drive under the 12.9 folder. The only ASRock P67's in the one drive are the Extreme4 and Pro3.
Am I looking in the wrong place?

Stock BIOS:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20P67%20Professional/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

I might buy a couple of SSD's if I think I can get this to work.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can I use the 13.5.0.2164 as a raid driver upgrade from 13.0 or should i stick with the 13.1? I read somewhere 13.5 is a legacy only type and if so I do not want to use it as I need UEFI but however If I can I would like to go for it.


Yes 13.x OROM users should use the 13.5.x


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahire149*
> 
> I see that you've listed the ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Pro, however I don't see it on your one drive under the 12.9 folder. The only ASRock P67's in the one drive are the Extreme4 and Pro3.
> Am I looking in the wrong place?
> 
> Stock BIOS:
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20P67%20Professional/?cat=Download&os=BIOS
> 
> I might buy a couple of SSD's if I think I can get this to work.


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> This is very very cool man. Things like this is one of the reasons I love this forum. I have been wanting trim support for raid 0 for a while. I am really glad I found this thread.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can I use the 13.5.0.2164 as a raid driver upgrade from 13.0 or should i stick with the 13.1? I read somewhere 13.5 is a legacy only type and if so I do not want to use it as I need UEFI but however If I can I would like to go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 13.x OROM users should use the 13.5.x
Click to expand...

thanks and added it. I also updated the LAN Modules. Not sure If i want to do the orom vbios and efi gop driver so I will leave those alone.


----------



## 10 Second Tom

Edit: answered my own question with some research. Tried to erase this post but don't see an option... Thank you anyway!


----------



## darthsandmann

Can I use the P8Z68-V ROM for my P8Z68-V LX motherboard? If not, why is the rom missing, because it seemed to exist before?


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## kevindd992002

At some point in the past, Fernando told me that there are built-in AHCI drivers in the RAID OROM we are inserting in the BIOS files of our motherboards that increases performance of AHCI-based systems. Recently, I read some posts and they say that RAID OROM's are only beneficial to systems in RAID mode. Which is more accurate now? My system is only AHCI and I'm not using RAID at all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> At some point in the past, Fernando told me that there are built-in AHCI drivers in the RAID OROM we are inserting in the BIOS files of our motherboards that increases performance of AHCI-based systems. Recently, I read some posts and they say that RAID OROM's are only beneficial to systems in RAID mode. Which is more accurate now? My system is only AHCI and I'm not using RAID at all.


both as it depends on which module you are updating however you will note that the bios posted here will not gain any performance for ahci as only the raid modules have been updated. If you mod and update the AHCI module then the ahci controller will be the one to gain performance. Both however can be updated. The one thing i really want to note is that a performance increase is not guaranteed same as updating a nvidia driver may or may not increase performance. Another thing to note is my belief is that if it ain't broke don't fix it meaning most are updating their modules for a feature or something like that. If you are doing this only for a performance increase then you should reconsider as it can also have a negative effect and so you might then want to switch back and then will have wasted your time or something could go wrong with the bios and now your mobo is a vegetable.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> both as it depends on which module you are updating however you will note that the bios posted here will not gain any performance for ahci as only the raid modules have been updated. If you mod and update the AHCI module then the ahci controller will be the one to gain performance. Both however can be updated. The one thing i really want to note is that a performance increase is not guaranteed same as updating a nvidia driver may or may not increase performance. Another thing to note is my belief is that if it ain't broke don't fix it meaning most are updating their modules for a feature or something like that. If you are doing this only for a performance increase then you should reconsider as it can also have a negative effect and so you might then want to switch back and then will have wasted your time or something could go wrong with the bios and now your mobo is a vegetable.


I understand that but I still want to update the AHCI module in my BIOS. If I post the BIOS I have here, can someone check what version if the modules listed below it has?

Intel RAID/SATA OROM:
Intel VBIOS:
Intel LAN OROM:
Marvell SATA OROM/EFI:
JMicron SATA OROM:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> both as it depends on which module you are updating however you will note that the bios posted here will not gain any performance for ahci as only the raid modules have been updated. If you mod and update the AHCI module then the ahci controller will be the one to gain performance. Both however can be updated. The one thing i really want to note is that a performance increase is not guaranteed same as updating a nvidia driver may or may not increase performance. Another thing to note is my belief is that if it ain't broke don't fix it meaning most are updating their modules for a feature or something like that. If you are doing this only for a performance increase then you should reconsider as it can also have a negative effect and so you might then want to switch back and then will have wasted your time or something could go wrong with the bios and now your mobo is a vegetable.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that but I still want to update the AHCI module in my BIOS. If I post the BIOS I have here, can someone check what version if the modules listed below it has?
> 
> Intel RAID/SATA OROM:
> Intel VBIOS:
> Intel LAN OROM:
> Marvell SATA OROM/EFI:
> JMicron SATA OROM:
Click to expand...

garikfox may do it for you. I was just answering your question.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I understand that but I still want to update the AHCI module in my BIOS. If I post the BIOS I have here, can someone check what version if the modules listed below it has?
> 
> Intel RAID/SATA OROM:
> Intel VBIOS:
> Intel LAN OROM:
> Marvell SATA OROM/EFI:
> JMicron SATA OROM:


Why not use the tool created for this?

http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not use the tool created for this?
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html


Thanks for pointing me to that direction, I'll give it a try. Just to confrm though, these are all BIOS-specific modules, right? So let's say I've updated the OROM of one BIOS and flashed it over, I would lose that update if I reflash the unmodified BIOS all over again, correct? I'm asking because I think this doesn't apply to the ME firmware wherein the update to it stays intact even though you flash over an unmodified BIOS file.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not use the tool created for this?
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to that direction, I'll give it a try. Just to confrm though, these are all BIOS-specific modules, right? So let's say I've updated the OROM of one BIOS and flashed it over, I would lose that update if I reflash the unmodified BIOS all over again, correct? I'm asking because I think this doesn't apply to the ME firmware wherein the update to it stays intact even though you flash over an unmodified BIOS file.
Click to expand...

do not use all of those options available as some of the roms will break the bios functionality depending on the board. you can do the network and google which storage some modules aren't compatible.

modules to use as soe of the raid modules aren't compatible that it offers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I understand that but I still want to update the AHCI module in my BIOS. If I post the BIOS I have here, can someone check what version if the modules listed below it has?
> 
> Intel RAID/SATA OROM:
> Intel VBIOS:
> Intel LAN OROM:
> Marvell SATA OROM/EFI:
> JMicron SATA OROM:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not use the tool created for this?
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
Click to expand...

I would have preferred that he let garik do it so he doesn't turn his mobo into a brick.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not use all of those options available as some of the roms will break the bios functionality depending on the board. you can do the network and google which storage some modules aren't compatible.
> 
> modules to use as soe of the raid modules aren't compatible that it offers.
> I would have preferred that he let garik do it so he doesn't turn his mobo into a brick.


I'll use that tool to just check which versions of the OROM modules the BIOS has, I'll not flash anything without any clear view of what I'm doing.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Just to confrm though, these are all BIOS-specific modules, right? So let's say I've updated the OROM of one BIOS and flashed it over, I would lose that update if I reflash the unmodified BIOS all over again, correct?


Yes!
Quote:


> I'm asking because I think this doesn't apply to the ME firmware wherein the update to it stays intact even though you flash over an unmodified BIOS file.


The ME Firmware is not part of the BIOS you are flashing with any BIOS flash tool.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not use all of those options available as some of the roms will break the bios functionality depending on the board.


The usage of the UBU tool is very safe, because in case of any problem the user will get an error message by the UBU tool and not while flashing the modded BIOS.
The only option, which should only be used with caution, is the CPU Microcode update.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do not use all of those options available as some of the roms will break the bios functionality depending on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> The usage of the UBU tool is very safe, because in case of any problem the user will get an error message by the UBU tool and not while flashing the modded BIOS.
> The only option, which should only be used with caution, is the CPU Microcode update.
Click to expand...

eh i did it before with a z77 board and tyhe board started acting funny and then the storage module was going crazy and not booting properly and I believe its because they offer 3 different drivers but some are not compatible with some boards even though it says they are. for instance the 13.5 raid module shouldn't be used with z77 and lower.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh i did it before with a z77 board and tyhe board started acting funny and then the storage module was going crazy and not booting properly.


I cannot confirm your report, since I have a Z77 board myself and very often flashed a BIOS, which had been modded by the UBU tool- without any problem.
I suspect, that you didn't choose the approprate BIOS settings after having flashed the BIOS with the updated modules.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> I believe its because they offer 3 different drivers but some are not compatible with some boards even though it says they are. for instance the 13.5 raid module shouldn't be used with z77 and lower


This is not true.
All Intel RAID ROM/EFI SataDriver modules, which are offered by the UBU tool for a Z77 system, are fully compatible with it. That means, that the Z77 user will not run into severe problems, when he had chosen the v13.5 version. Nevertheless this update option was not the best choice regarding the system performance and stability, because the Intel RST series v13.5 has been primarily designed for Intel 8- and 9-Series Chipset RAID systems.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh i did it before with a z77 board and tyhe board started acting funny and then the storage module was going crazy and not booting properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot confirm your report, since I have a Z77 board myself and very often flashed a BIOS, which had been modded by the UBU tool- without any problem.
> I suspect, that you didn't choose the approprate BIOS settings after having flashed the BIOS with the updated modules.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> I believe its because they offer 3 different drivers but some are not compatible with some boards even though it says they are. for instance the 13.5 raid module shouldn't be used with z77 and lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not true.
> All Intel RAID ROM/EFI SataDriver modules, which are offered by the UBU tool for a Z77 system, are fully compatible with it. That means, that the Z77 user will not run into severe problems, when he had chosen the v13.5 version. Nevertheless this update option was not the best choice regarding the system performance and stability, because the Intel RST series v13.5 has been primarily designed for Intel 8- and 9-Series Chipset RAID systems.
Click to expand...

and thats maybe why I had the issue. again then my statement is correct that everything offered to you is not necessarily a good idea to use. I'm only saying use caution with the tool not don't use it at all as I currently use it lol.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and thats maybe why I had the issue. again then my statement is correct that everything offered to you is not necessarily a good idea to use. I'm only saying use caution with the tool not don't use it at all as I currently use it lol.


This has nothing to do with the UBU tool. Only the user knows or has to know, which BIOS module he/she needs. I have seen here some Forum members, who asked garikfox for an update of the Intel RAID ROM at each time, when a new Intel RAID ROM or BIOS version became available, although they *never used the RAID option* of their Intel chipset mainboard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and thats maybe why I had the issue. again then my statement is correct that everything offered to you is not necessarily a good idea to use. I'm only saying use caution with the tool not don't use it at all as I currently use it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the UBU tool. Only the user knows or has to know, which BIOS module he/she needs. I have seen here some Forum members, who asked garikfox for an update of the Intel RAID ROM at each time, when a new Intel RAID ROM or BIOS version became available, although they *never used the RAID option* of their Intel chipset mainboard.
Click to expand...

but thats my point is that its not on the tool to know these things but the user. So to reiterate my point i made sure to tell kevin what to change and to use caution and leave everything else alone. This said nothing about the tool but said that the user isn't proficient with this program and the modules. I stated i would rather have let garikfox mod the correct module for him. I am saying this and you have been defending the tool the whole time yet my point is that if one does not know better they can mess up. That is my point. less arguing more reading fernando you know better lol.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but thats my point is that its not on the tool to know these things but the user.


Ok, maybe I misunderstood your post #3395.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but thats my point is that its not on the tool to know these things but the user.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I misunderstood your post #3395.
Click to expand...

yeah i could have worded it better. I know where i went wrong as i chose every upgrade available for everything it allowed me to update to due to not researching what i need.


----------



## Fraizer

Hey garik









can you please put the lastest OROM on this lastet bios for Asus Maximus VI Gene (bios v2013) ?

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you Garik







wish you the best


----------



## djthrottleboi

merry christmas guys


----------



## garikfox

Thank you DJ, You too


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thank you DJ, You too


Keep up the good work and if you have any questions about that 770 let me know i will answer to the best of my knowledge of course keep in mind my specialty is the gpu's bios.


----------



## garikfox

Yes I need to know something lol, I need to know what the model/part number is on the Elpida VRAM on the 770's


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yes I need to know something lol, I need to know what the model/part number is on the Elpida VRAM on the 770's


you will have to remove the heatsink and look at the chip to find out as there are a couple and they aren't listed on the net.


----------



## garikfox

Wall im not going to take off the heatsink lol hellll nooooo, Do you know any part numbers for Elpida 7ghz ram ic's ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Wall im not going to take off the heatsink lol hellll nooooo, Do you know any part numbers for Elpida 7ghz ram ic's ?


you dont lose warranty for removing the heatsink lol. You just take the heatsink off look at the vram chips right the numbers down the google them for all the details. also use better TIM if you want lol. Its common to remove a heatsink to clean it so they won't bother with the warranty for that. as fo ic numers for the 770 i dont know any.


----------



## garikfox

Ok thanks, im just still bummed out that I got Elpida instead of Samsung like i was supposed to get, Its ok i guess I dont OC


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok thanks, im just still bummed out that I got Elpida instead of Samsung like i was supposed to get, Its ok i guess I dont OC


Yeah they are being cheap. only cards like classy's and lightnings and other special cards are the ones they try to keep samsung and hynix and even those got elpida because they are cheap and available. Its good ram if you hardmod and Ln2 the cards.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I guess Elpida seems to be decent its owned by Micron now has been for almost a year i think

I think I found my RAM, EDW2032BBBG-7A-F wooohoo lol, seems to run at 1.6v, well this sucks again, samsung runs at 1.5v my video card isnt gonna last LOL, THOUGH i could be wrong on the part number hehee


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah I guess Elpida seems to be decent its owned by Micron now has been for almost a year i think
> 
> I think I found my RAM, EDW2032BBBG-7A-F wooohoo lol, seems to run at 1.6v, well this sucks again, samsung runs at 1.5v my video card isnt gonna last LOL, THOUGH i could be wrong on the part number hehee


eh i believe they all run at 1.6 as thaats my classy's stock for ram and i have samsung


----------



## garikfox

Ahh ok excellent thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ahh ok excellent thanks


no problem. If you ever want the bios mod boost just pm me. Its generally harmless but increases performance.


----------



## davegus91

Hello all, First post here at overclock.net- but definitely not new here- been lurking a while.

Thank you garikfox and everyone else involved in getting trim support on raid0 working for older boards.

I am posting to ask if the bios file that is posted on the linked onedrive account will be suitable for my board. I have an MSI P67A-G43 board, and the posted file lists compatibility with P67A-G*D*xx. Seems really close but i thought i would check before flashing.

If that is not a suitable ROM- would it be possible to have one put together? Official firmware is located here: http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/7673v1J.zip

I feel a bit lousy about having my first post be a request rather than contribution- but hey maybe ill post some pics of my main modded rig later


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Yes that BIOS on my OneDrive is only for GD65, GD55 and GD53 but not your board.

I added your BIOS to my OneDrive


----------



## davegus91

Hey thanks! Not sure when ill have the time to flash, redo the array, and re-install 7 but now i have what i need.

+rep


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## dron

as i see 13.5.0.2164 can be put to z77 MB, i thought its impossible. so please ) http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LE_PLUS/P8Z77-V-LE-PLUS-ASUS-0910.zip
with 12.9 i can use only intel_rst_13.1.0.1058_WHQL, latest versions are incompatible. so with OROM 13.5 i can use Driver 13.5.0.1056 or no?


----------



## garikfox

13.x OROMs arent designed for Z77 boards, If you want it I can still make one for you but I wouldnt do it.

When using the 12.9.x OROM you should be using the 12.9.x driver.

I added the BIOS for you anyway


----------



## dron

it is known that it makes problem or what?


----------



## garikfox

Not sure, but im sure it wont hurt anything if you want to use it.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron*
> 
> it is known that it makes problem or what?


The question is: Do you want the *latest* or the *best suitable* OROM for your system?


----------



## dron

it is not the question for me, only newest )


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron*
> 
> it is not the question for me, only newest )


Even if your system will not be fully supported by the newest?


----------



## dron

so, i installed new bios, where to check the orom version? i still cant use drivers newer then intel_rst_13.1.0.1058_WHQL.


----------



## garikfox

It must be your device ID thats why its not letting you use the latest.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dron*
> 
> so, i installed new bios, where to check the orom version? i still cant use drivers newer then intel_rst_13.1.0.1058_WHQL.


This verifies, that you are running your Intel SATA Controller in "AHCI" mode.
Question: Why did you want to get the Intel RAID ROM updated at all? It will not be used by your system as long as it is running in AHCI mode.


----------



## dron

i use it with my 1 hdd and 1 ssd only ) but i thouht it have some affect.


----------



## mario288

Hello,

Can you please make an updated orom for the ASUS motherboard Z97 Pro Wifi?
Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added









I assume you meant the Z97-PRO, they dont have a Z97-PRO-WIFI


----------



## Fraizer

Hello garik ^^

can you please put the last orom withe the version 1104 of my Asus Maximus VII Gene ?

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

the 2 last bios have bug, but look not this one...

thank you ^^


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you


----------



## chevy350

Any way to get Asus Maximus VII Hero added with latest OROM?
BIOS 2201 link
Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## chevy350

Thanks for getting it added


----------



## Moonly

Hi. Thanks for you work. I used one of your modded BIOS for my Maximus IV Gene-Z, the 3603 one, with the RST 11.6 ROM. Now I see that you made BIOS with 12.9 ROM, but the Maximus IV Gene-Z is not concerned (only the GEN3 revision). Could you make one for the non-GEN3 board ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## garikfox

Update: New RST Driver released, ver. 13.6.0.1002 WHQL (8 and 9 chipsets only), See first post for more info and download.


----------



## Moonly

Thanks a lot for your reactivity. I didn't notice that there were a 13.5.x version for my board, since the first post said that Z68 wasn't concerned. I'll try this one then, with newly and already installed 13.6 drivers.


----------



## garikfox

With your Z68 id stay with the 12.9.x OROM and the 12.9.x driver, The new 13.6.0.1002 driver is only for 8 and 9 series chipsets.


----------



## Moonly

None of the modded BIOS are accepted by EZ Flash II. It says that BIOS files are incompatible. Maybe it's because I updated the Intel ME firmware and/or the LAN firmware in the past.

For now, I'm stuck with 11.6.x ROM. If you have any idea, you're welcome.









EDIT : 13.x drivers works with Z68 if they're used in RAID mode, which is my case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

all these guys are after that 13.x driver set. one of them should just go to z97 when they see a good deal lol







my way of giving back


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonly*
> 
> 13.x drivers works with Z68 if they're used in RAID mode, which is my case.


Due to the common DeviceID of all Intel RAID Controllers from ICH8R you were able to *install* these drivers onto your 6-Series Chipset system, but this does not mean, that they will run flawlessly with it.
According to Intel only 7- and 8-Series Chipsets are (fully) supported by the RST drivers from v13.2.x.xxxx up and I believe, that they are right.


----------



## Moonly

Since I upgraded to RST 13.x drivers, I noticed WAY less BSOD with me Crucial MX100 512GB (which is known for these issues). Crucial officially recommend to upgrade to newer drivers if possible.

For me, it almost resolved the issue. But still, I can't update the RST ROM on my MB BIOS.


----------



## garikfox

If EZFlash is saying that then your flashing the wrong BIOS onto the board, You sure you gave me the correct model ?

Z68's will let you flash a MOD BIOS with no trouble at all but with a Z77 and up you need to use the Flashback feature, But with your board it will Flash just fine. Double check make sure you gave me the correct model.


----------



## Moonly

I'm sure I didn't make any mistake regarding the model, I used your previous build without issue. I have a Z68 ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z (the non-GEN3 model). Both new versions (12.9 and 13.5 ROM) don't work, but it may be because of my previous flashes (ME and GbE firmwares). Not beeing able to update the BIOS is not a big issue, if for some reason I screwed the update process I'll live with that, but I just wanted to understand what I did wrong.

For the record, the BIOS actually installed is your modded 3603 with 11.6 RST ROM. I also :
• Updated the Intel ME firmware to the latest 8.1.x revision
• Updated the Intel GbE firmware for Windows 8 compatibility reasons (no more detection issues !)

When I try to update the BIOS with one of your builds, the file is located on a RAID storage, and has a pretty long filesheme. Maybe that's an issue too. I'll try to copy the BIOS file to C:\


----------



## garikfox

Yeah you only should be using a USB Pen drive formatted with FAT32 to update the BIOS


----------



## Moonly

Oh my, what a moron I am. Thanks for the tip, I'll try very soon.


----------



## garikfox

No problem


----------



## Moonly

It worked flawlessly. RST ROM and Intel ME are now updated. My RAID1 works fine for now, my SSD too. I'll report issues if needed. Thanks again for your support, your help and your time.


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## safado2

Hi Garifox,

I would like to ask you some questions in regards the raid 0 ssd and the x99 chipset.

1: Which I'm better off, a dedicated pciE raid card like the RocketRAID 620(Currently own that one)

http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA_new/series_rr600-overview.htm

or use the onboard raid of my Gygabyte X99 mother board?

Which of these will be more reliable and faster? Read somewhere that the onboard raid is not raid at all, it just imitates the raid by adding all the calculations to the CPU.

2: Should I flash my x99 chipset with any of the currents OROMS or are they only needed for either z87/97 chipset?
If I need to flash the embedded X99 OROM with a new one, are you able to make one specific for my mother board?
The one I have it's the Gygabyte X99 GAMING G1 WIFI.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## garikfox

Hello, The onboard intel RAID is very very good, So yes use that. I bet its better then that RocketRAID.

The stripe size has ALOT to do with performance, I would do a 32k stripe if your doing it for your OS, 16k used to be best but the system files have gotten alot bigger since XP days.

As far as the OROM goes to be honest if it was me Id use the one that comes with it because the X99's are so new they should come with the latest OROM anyway.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Would you be so kind to add:

ASUS Z87-DELUXE
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/111-bios-cartes-meres/serie-8-z87/67-asus-z87-deluxe

with the bios: 2103 and the newest OROM?

Thank you for all your efforts
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

You are an angel, thanks a bunch!

Kurt


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## grifers

Hi. Can you make a Bios 3602 for a P8P67 EVO *Rev 2.0*?. That bios isnt compatible with my P8P67 EVO *REV 2.0*, is for *REV 3.0*. Is posible adapt this versión BIOS for REV 2.0 Motherboard?.

Thanks and sorry my language, im not english man :S.

P.D - The lastest compatible bios for my motherboard REV 2.0 is a "2302" versión, newers versions (like a "3602") I get error "Image integrity check failed"


----------



## garikfox

No its not possible youll have to stick with version 2302.


----------



## serkanteo

Hi,

Can you make a Bios 1603 for a Asus Maximus Hero VI ?

Thanks.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> No its not possible youll have to stick with version 2302.


Hi. Ok, thanks anyway








. Bye


----------



## chevy350

Tried flashing the uploaded 2201 for Hero VII and get improper bios file. Tried renaming to M7H and still no go







Tried using the updater, bios flashback, and in bios.


----------



## garikfox

You have to use flashback and also make sure the USB stick is formatted FAT32.


----------



## chevy350

Had it on a formatted FAT32 flashdrive, powered down, hit the flashback button and sat here for about 20mins. Light went out, booted up and still on 2012. Will give it a try again in the morning in case it just didn't want to take the first time.


----------



## garikfox

Hmm, maybe the file isnt named correctly


----------



## chevy350

I'll try it as MAXIMUS-VII-HERO-ASUS-2201 and also as M7H and see which one works


----------



## chevy350

Neither worked....light is still on and according to asus light should go out when successfully flashed.


----------



## garikfox

Hmm, Im not sure what your doing wrong Ive never used Flashback so im not sure how to use it.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevy350*
> 
> Neither worked....light is still on and according to asus light should go out when successfully flashed.


These are the possible reasons:
1. wrong USB port
2. wrong or wrong formatted USB Flash drive
3. wrong BIOS name
4. wrong BIOS


----------



## chevy350

Tried all of the above, renamed both ways, tried 2 usb's formatted to FAT32, port is closest to board underneath flashback switch, blinks then reads flashthen stays solid on all tries so far.


----------



## serkanteo

Superrr


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevy350*
> 
> Tried all of the above, renamed both ways, tried 2 usb's formatted to FAT32, port is closest to board underneath flashback switch, blinks then reads flash then stays solid on all tries so far.


the flashback is possibly bjorked on that board. try reinstalling default bios then flashing back. I've had that issue before. it suxx and i had to rma as the board was dead or dying. (if you have to rma charge it scrap it and go buy a new mobo) not saying your board is dying just the flashback feature may be bjorked


----------



## chevy350

Only on day 8 of the 15 day Micro Center exchange policy so I'll play with it some more tonight after I change out power supply and see how it goes. Thanks for the tip


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevy350*
> 
> Only on day 8 of the 15 day Micro Center exchange policy so I'll play with it some more tonight after I change out power supply and see how it goes. Thanks for the tip


no probs. I didn't get much help with my asus problems other than people saying "mine doesn't do that;" lol so i share my experience to help people in possible situations.


----------



## error-id10t

When my BIOS (on the USB) was corrupted it did this, it started and then got stuck with a solid light.

Not sure if you've tried but why not grab the latest BIOS from ASUS themselves, then run UBU against it and let it rename it and try again.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When my BIOS (on the USB) was corrupted it did this, it started and then got stuck with a solid light.
> 
> Not sure if you've tried but why not grab the latest BIOS from ASUS themselves, then run UBU against it and let it rename it and try again.


your not on as much anymore i noticed.


----------



## chevy350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When my BIOS (on the USB) was corrupted it did this, it started and then got stuck with a solid light.
> 
> Not sure if you've tried but why not grab the latest BIOS from ASUS themselves, then run UBU against it and let it rename it and try again.


Will give it a try, thanks for the info









Gave it a try last night and it worked, thanks for the tip


----------



## garikfox

Fernando,

Just to refresh my memory while in Pure UEFI mode when using AHCI it does use a different AHCI module in BIOS as compared to Pure Legacy mode AHCI correct ?

So there is two different AHCI modules in the BIOS that can be utilized, correct ?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> So there is two different AHCI modules in the BIOS that can be utilized, correct ?


Not really. There are AHCI modules within the BIOS, but these modules do not contain any "Firmware" for the Intel SATA AHCI Controller (no Option ROM and no EFI "AhciDriver"). The modern Intel SATA AHCI Controllers neither need nor use them.


----------



## garikfox

Ok thanks, but when booting pure UEFI (CSM disabled) using AHCI it is utilizing the RAID.ffs UEFI module correct ?


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ok thanks, but when booting pure UEFI (CSM disabled) using AHCI it is utilizing the RAID.ffs UEFI module correct ?


No, the EFI SataDriver (now named RaidDriver) module is neither loaded nor used as long as the Intel SATA Controller has been set to "AHCI" mode.


----------



## garikfox

Ok got it thanks


----------



## safado2

Hi there Fernando and Garikfox,

These might be of some of your interest but also you may feel some dismay about me just because of asking/thinking of doing this kind of thing.

Got already 2x840 pro Samsung ssd 256gb each which I will run on RAID 0 on a X99 system

I was thinking of adding 1 or 2 more ssd's (850 pro 256gb each) just because I cant resist the hype of SSD raid 0 performance.

I was considering the following configuration:

1: 4 x SSD'S in RAID 0
2: 3 x SSD'S in RAID 0
3: 4x SSD'S in RAID 0
4: 4 x SSD'S in RAID 0+1 (RAID 10)

What I would like to achieve with al these is too really squeeze every bit I can get of the Intel sata ports because I just cant afford a PCI-e raid card like the Asus RAIDER.

I have not bought the 2 extras SSD'S and I'm thinking of not getting them upon your review/opinion/experience.

Upon watching this video, JJ did add more than 2 SSD'S in raid 0 and got some real good write/read speeds, almost saturating the total available bandwidth of the Intel sata port.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27GmBzQWwP0

It seems that by adding more SSD'S, the more speed write/read speed you might get, but also you are adding more points of failure, hence thinking of doing RAID 0+1 if I ended up using more than 2 SSD'S

Another thing that is holding me to not buy more SSD's is that I cant find any more Samsung 840 because they are EOL and being replace by the EVO and 850 series. The issue here is that both 840 and 850 does use different NAND CONTROLLERS and it could be a terrible thing to run them in RAID 0.

Finally, do you guys knows if the RAID 0+1 runs as fast as RAID 0? If not, then I might just add 1 more single SSD and run all of them in RAID 0 because there is not much difference in speed write/read while using 4 SSD'S in raid 0.

Thanks a lot for your kind help.

Best regards

Safado2


----------



## garikfox

Yeah never RAID different models always use the same models.

As for more drives for the array, I once did a test and found out anything over 3 it didnt do much, So 3 is about maximum for the intel controller, This was on a P55 board so things could have changed.

If I was to do RAID again I would only do 2 drives in RAID 0

I would stick with RAID 0 if I was you


----------



## Fernando 1

I totally agree with garikfox.


----------



## Fraizer

hey garikfox









can you please update withe last orom the last bios 2304 of the asus maximus vii gen ? ^^

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah never RAID different models always use the same models.
> 
> As for more drives for the array, I once did a test and found out anything over 3 it didnt do much, So 3 is about maximum for the intel controller, This was on a P55 board so things could have changed.
> 
> If I was to do RAID again I would only do 2 drives in RAID 0
> 
> I would stick with RAID 0 if I was you


i second this. on my z97 mobo things got funky with anything over three and three was kinda pointless so yeah 2 in raid 0 is all you need.


----------



## Bittornado

Hey guys!
Could someone here please be so kind to help me out with a modded BIOS?
I've been getting some very useful help and tips from the very helpful member *Fernando*, but I still can not make this happen.









It's for an Intel Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev 1.0 using Award BIOS.
Using Windows 7 Ultimate Ed x64.

I'm using the latest available BIOS version (F9D) for my motherboard. But its ICH Intel RAID ROM version is still based on the ancient Intel Matrix Storage Manager v8.9.1.1002, which unfortunately does NOT pass the TRIM command to Intel SATA2 ports with a RAID-0 array.

There is a "Universal" newer modded IRST RAID ROM v11.2.0.1527 for ICH10 based motherboards which is modded so that it does pass TRIM to a RAID-0 array. This OROM module is supposed to replace the PCI ROM(B) (ICHARAID.BIN) module in the BIOS image.

Unfortunately, the task involved in incorporating this .bin module into my BIOS, doesn't seem to be as easy and straight forward as just releasing/deleting the existing PCI ROM(B) (ICHARAID.BIN) module and replacing it with its newer modded counterpart. Doing that simply gives me a "Not Valid BIOS Image" error when trying to flash it using Q-Flash.

I've tried to use CBROM32_198 and CBROM_155 without success.... Apparently it involves both "filing out" the space caused by deleting the old PCI ROM(B) (ICHARAID.BIN) module with some "dummy" file directly into the BIOS image (due to some "sensitive" modules surrounding it), and also adjusting the new modded file to fit in with my F9D BIOS using HexEditor or a similar tool, and I don't seem to be getting this right no matter how hard I try......

I really really need this mod to give me TRIM function for my RAID-0 array. If anybody here could please help me out with this BIOS mod I'd be truly appreciative







Below I'll be giving links to all the needed files:

Latest F9D BIOS for GA-X58A-UD7 mobo (the .exe file is actually just a self-extracting file, just double click on it please)
Universally TRIM modified Intel RST RAID ROM v11.2.0.1527 with TRIM in RAID-0 support (All modded IRST RAID ROM files are found at Fernanodo's site here)
Som Tips/Guide for Enhanced BIOS Modding of Award BIOSes

Also, there is actually a F9D BIOS with modded IRST RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 which has been made earlier which is supposed to pass TRIM to a RAID-0 array...but this is done according to an earlier method which totally screws up my Marvell controller instead, making it useless, giving BSODs, unless I fully disable my Marvell 9128 controller in BIOS, but then I can not even utilize my 2 x Marvell SATA ports for connecting a couple of data backup regular HDDs to them.... So I can not use the above mod unfortunately since I need to use ALL my SATA connections, but I link to it here below in case someone needs to take a look at it.

But, this older BIOS mod actually DOES flash just fine and does upgrade my Intel RAID ROM version in my BIOS, but as mentioned above it messes up my Marvell controller instead. This issue has been reproduced and confirmed, therefore the *"Universally TRIM modified Intel RST RAID ROM v11.2.0.1527 with TRIM in RAID-0 support"* linked above was made instead with a newer method to remedy that...but that one is only a separate ICHARAID.BIN file which I don't know how to incorporate into my F9D BIOS in a proper manner using HexEditor or any other tool







Therefore I need your help!

TRIM modded F9D BIOS version with added RAID ROM v11.6.0.1702 with TRIM in RAID-0 support

Thank you in advance


----------



## Schmuckley

^ did you try the USB way?


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> ^ did you try the USB way?


Oh a very good question!
Sorry missed to add that in my original post... actually, yes. I tried it first at the same time as my fresh-installing Win7 Ultimate x64, tried to load it before Windows was going to be installed, but it was not recognized. I have also tried to adding it to the BIOS using CBROM, and then updating the BIOS with both Q-Flash and by using USB....it still gives me "invalid BIOS" error message.

It seems as if this modded .bin module needs to be added to the rest of the BIOS image file in a certain way, perhaps also altering something else as well in the BIOS file itself since the .bin module becomes compressed when being inserted there...in order for it to become compatible. I don't know how to make those changes though.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah its very hard to mod those BIOS's, I dont even like to do it since its so sensitive it can brick the board if done wrong, But when I used to do it I would copy all the modules under the ICHRAID.bin then I would remove all of them under it and the ICHRAID.bin, Then I would re-insert the new ICHRAID.bin then add the rest in the correct order under the ICHRAID.bin, so right down the order of each module then remove the old ICHRAID.bin and everything under it then simply re-add it all. Im pretty sure i used CBROM version 198.

If I was you though I wouldnt mess with it I would keep the BIOS original.


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Yeah its very hard to mod those BIOS's, I dont even like to do it since its so sensitive it can brick the board if done wrong, But when I used to do it I would copy all the modules under the ICHRAID.bin then I would remove all of them under it and the ICHRAID.bin, Then I would re-insert the new ICHRAID.bin then add the rest in the correct order under the ICHRAID.bin, so right down the order of each module then remove the old ICHRAID.bin and everything under it then simply re-add it all. Im pretty sure i used CBROM version 198.
> 
> If I was you though I wouldnt mess with it I would keep the BIOS original.


Thank you for your reply









Yeah just as you mentioned, I was told by Fernando too that there are some sensitive INIT modules that the BIOS doesn't like to lose the order of. I was just gonna do exactly what you are suggesting here....and it seemed as if it was working...until I came to the point where one of the last modules were to be copied so that I could re-insert it later. This module is called Group Rom [17] which contains the M9123FW.bin file. Trying to re-insert this module after previously having been extracted out from bios with CBROM, somehow, instead of getting the Group Rom [17] back to the list, it alters another module called Group Rom[ 0] which contains something called "_En_Code.bin!!!

No matter how hard I try I can not fix this problem, because it alters the Group Rom[ 0] module which is situated pretty much high up in that order, and thus falls down to the end of the list, messing up the order of everything else I have been re-inserting! I think I would have been able to get back the original order of the modules correctly, if it had not been for this glitch...I can not resolve this step







Group Rom[17] is one file from the last one in that order and has to be inserted almost after everything else, and since it messes up Group Rom[ 0] which is above all the already re-inserted modules, the order gets messed up once again....

I have though seen other modded BIOS images with the ICHRAID.BIN just inserted as the last module and they work just fine...as it appears, the order of PCI ROM modules is not so critical...but something else happens somehow when I re-insert the module. Someone mentioned that the "gap" created after removing the old ICHRAID.BIN has to be "filled up" with a ghost file/dummy file just the same size, and THEN the new ICHRAID.BIN can be re-inserted last...but I can not make a ghost file at the same place as the old ICHRAID.BIN either, as any attempts to insert new modules, puts them at the last place in that list








And I don't know how to alter them directly via copying/pasting in Hex Editor...so I'm really really stuck









I know it can be done as others have done it before...only if I knew how


----------



## garikfox

You sound like your doing everything correctly but yeah if its altering others ones when placing stuff back thats not a good sign.

Gimme a bit ill mess with it see what I can do for you. I'll probably get the same results as you but lets see anyway.


----------



## garikfox

Here we go, Everything went fine on my end I just renamed the 11.2.x RAID bin to ICHARAID.bin then i simply replaced the older one.

It did put the replaced ICHARAID.bin at the bottom but im assuming CBROM knows what its doing.


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Here we go, Everything went fine on my end I just renamed the 11.2.x RAID bin to ICHARAID.bin then i simply replaced the older one.
> 
> x58aud7.zip 1152k .zip file
> 
> 
> It did put the replaced ICHARAID.bin at the bottom but im assuming CBROM knows what its doing.


Hi m8!
I thank you for taking time and making the above changes









Unfortunately...that was the first thing which was tried by Fernando as well! No go








That was where this nasty "not valid bios" error message started...and that was why I got into this whole thing to begin with!
I never would have tried to move around modules if it had been simply a matter of taking out the old one and replacing it with the its newer counterpart. In that case I would have been a very happy man









If you take a look here:
http://www.win-raid.com/t30f16-Guide-Enhanced-BIOS-Modding-of-Award-BIOSes.html

You'll notice that it apparently involves a little bit more than that...the bios image seems to require that the empty place created by deleting the original ICHRAID.BIN which happens to lie above another module called GV3, be filled out with a ghost module which this guy calls dummy.dum with the exact same size before the new ICHRAID.BIN can be inserted at the bottom. The problem is, that I have no idea how he manages to put this new ghost PCI ROM[E] which he makes, right at the correct position in the order list! I don't think you can use CBROM to do that, it has to be copied and pasted into a Hex Editor directly... so IF that is what one needs to do, it's more complicated.

The strange thing is though that I have not seen any need for a ghost PCI ROM[E] module in any of the earlier modded F9D bioses that other have been doing before. Everybody else has been successful to keep the integrity of the bios image without a need for a dummy.dum file and they all worked as well







So it is possible to make it, just don't understand how.


----------



## Bittornado

@garifox:

Well, one of the experts at gigabyte support page for bios modding at tweaktown.com helped out and made it








Just flashed my bios and it was updated to the correct and desired version at first attempt!!!

Looking at the modded file he made, there is no need for a ghost module, and the ICHRAID.BIN is sitting at the correct order in the list!
Don't ask me how he accomplished that...but he did it









Look here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios-428.html#post496248


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bittornado*
> 
> Looking at the modded file he made, there is no need for a ghost module, and the ICHRAID.BIN is sitting at the correct order in the list!


Remark: The order of the Option ROM modules doesn't matter at all. The "correct order" (identical with the original BIOS) is just an *optical* effect, but doesn't have any impact on the *function* of the Option ROM modules.


----------



## garikfox

Ohh ok excellent, Im glad you got it working


----------



## Bittornado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Remark: The order of the Option ROM modules doesn't matter at all. The "correct order" (identical with the original BIOS) is just an *optical* effect, but doesn't have any impact on the *function* of the Option ROM modules.


Yup sorry Fernando, you're absolute correct! I keep forgetting about that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Ohh ok excellent, Im glad you got it working


Thank you! Working just fine right now!


----------



## kpo6969

13.6.0.1002 has replaced 13.2.4.1000 as latest RST on official Intel site.


----------



## garikfox

Thanks


----------



## Fraizer

Hello Garik









can you please update the asus maximus VI gene bios 2401 wwithe last orom ?

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> 13.6.0.1002 has replaced 13.2.4.1000 as latest RST on official Intel site.


This is correct, but the latest and best Intel RST drivers from the v13.6 branch are the v13.6.2.1001 ones. They are dated 01/27/2015 (shown within the Device Manager as being dated 12/05/2014).


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks


----------



## dan111bash

hi garikfox,

can you please update the orom for my Asus Z77 V-LX, Version 2501?

there is no aviable @ OneDrive.

link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LX/P8Z77-V-LX-ASUS-2501.zip

thank you so much


----------



## domi1711

Hi Garikfox!

Please be so kind as to mod the latest Bios (1603) for my Asus Maximus 6 Formula with the latest OROM (v13.5.0.2164).
link to Bios: http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=MAXIMUS%20VI%20FORMULA&p=1&s=45&os=41&hashedid=Dbn0i1Jz1yusKO7u

Thank you very much


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

garik i think you dont saw my post i wrote 5 days before ^^

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-msi-gigabyte-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom/3500#post_23657423

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added, Sorry


----------



## Phantomas 007

About a old motherboard Asus P6T Deluxe V2. I want drivers for SATA-usb. Any help ?


----------



## garikfox

SATA-usb ? can you explain more of what you need, I never heard of SATA-usb before.


----------



## Fraizer

no problem and thanks ^^

question about this utility :

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

section bios utility:

Version 4.00.01

Description BIOS updater for 5th Gen Intel Core Processors
Before using the 5th Gen Intel Core processors, we suggest
that you use USB BIOS Flashback or download this BIOS updater
to update the BIOS.

how i can use this ? i need to use your moded bios ? or use the original one and after this step i use your moded one withe USB BIOS Flashback ?

thank you


----------



## garikfox

I have no idea about that utility, Maybe just flash your bios like you usually do ?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> SATA-usb ? can you explain more of what you need, I never heard of SATA-usb before.


I mean sata drivers / usb drivers.


----------



## garikfox

Which version driver were you looking for ?


----------



## Fraizer

i realy dont knwo and i dont want to repeat the mess withe the ME firmware if you remeber


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Which version driver were you looking for ?


The most recently.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> About a old motherboard Asus P6T Deluxe V2. I want drivers for SATA-usb. Any help ?



SATA Controllers and USB Controllers need different drivers (*.sys files). There are no drivers available, which simultaneously do support SATA *and* USB Controllers.
Your support request has nothing to do with the topic of this thread.
If you should mean EFI BIOS modules (misleadingly named "SataDriver" or "GopDriver"), you should consider, that such EFI BIOS modules are only available for SATA Controllers. USB Controllers need a Firmware and no Option ROM or EFI "Driver".


----------



## Barbaro00

hi garikfox,

can you please update the orom for my Asus Z68A-GD65 (B3)?

there is no aviable @ OneDrive.

http://www.msi.com/support/mb/Z68AGD65_B3.html#down-bios

is the latest AMI version, the 25.8

thank you!!


----------



## garikfox

I cant extract the BIOS out of those windows installer files so I added the most recent one I can find.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> The most recently.


It's in the first post, 13.6.2.1001


----------



## domi1711

Hi garikfox!

first of all i want to thank you for your great work!

unfortunately i have to ask you again to mod a bios for my Maximus 6 Formula, because Asus decided to set the min. Voltage in latest Version (in Manual Mode) to 1.05V. As my CPU does 4 GHz at 0.95V stable, i will have to revert to 1505 BIOS: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-FORMULA/MAXIMUS-VI-FORMULA-ASUS-1505.zip

Would you be so kind as to mod it with the latest OROM again?

Thank you very much!


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome









Added


----------



## domi1711

Thank you so much! You're the best


----------



## Fraizer

hello Garik ^^

can you please update the bios of my asus maximus VII Gene withe last orom and the last bios 2501 ? ^^

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

thank you


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## Vidicappa

Hello Garikfox!!!

Please, i would appreciate an updated orom for bios 2103 of the ASUS Z87-pro.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z87PRO/HelpDesk_Download/

Hope it will fix the random unresponsive disks.









(tried to look into forums to do it myself but it scared me so much=)


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## sandman81

hello garikfox there has been a update for P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-bios could you update Intel RAID OROM 12.9.0.2006 for this bios P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3802N. thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## sandman81

thanks for the update


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## Elrick

Dear Garikfox,

Please, would appreciate an updated orom for bios 2601 for *Asus Maximus VII Ranger Z97* motherboard;

http://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_RANGER/HelpDesk_Download/

and for this as welll;

Orom bios 2205 for *Asus Z97-AR* motherboard;

http://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/Z97AR/HelpDesk_Download/

Would be deeply indebted to you for updating both oroms for these babies.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


You are indeed a generous and an all round awesome person beyond reproach







.


----------



## garikfox

Thank you


----------



## jsims9999

Hello garikfox,

I am new to overclock.net. I wanted to introduce myself as well was wondering if you were still helping people out with their board bios. I have an ASUS Z77 Sabertooth board with bios 2104.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_Z77/SABERTOOTH-Z77-ASUS-2104.zip

I was hoping you could help me out with updating my orom? I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Your OROM is already in the 12.9.x folder


----------



## AnomalyDesign

This is a great resource, Garikfox. People like you in the community picking up where Intel and the mobo manufactures leave off is a huge help in keeping good systems in use.

I was curious if you could make a modification of the Asus P8P67-M Pro BIOS here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67-M_PRO/P8P67-M-PRO-ASUS-3701.zip . I saw on your OneDrive that you had done the standard P8P67 Pro, but not the -M Micro ATX version. I'm hoping to install a pair of 850 Pro SSDs as part of a refresh for the little system this week and this would be a huge help. Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

Thanks









Added


----------



## jsims9999

thank you so much!!! did you say with the ASUS boards I would have to use the USB flashback feature and then install a fresh copy of windows?


----------



## garikfox

For ASUS P67/Z68 boards they didnt have the Flashback Feature yet so you can just use EZ-Flash to Flash the new BIOS









Before the Flash I would delete the current Array then Flash the New BIOS then Re-Setup your BIOS then Re-Setup the Array then install a fresh copy of Windows using driver 12.9.0.2006. Then once Windows Update is done install the 12.9.0.2006 setup package for the Intel RST Management UI.

When choosing the Stripe size choose 32k if your going to use the array for the OS.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

I would be most happy if you could make a bios 2601 for MAXIMUS VII GENE with the latest RAID-OROM.

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS%20VII%20GENE&os=8&ft=3&f_name=MAXIMUS-VII-GENE-ASUS-2601.zip#MAXIMUS-VII-GENE-ASUS-2601.zip

unless you already havde done it, because you have bios 2501 on your OneDrive, which I cannot find on ASUS homepage, they go straight from 2013 to 2601. And you have ealier made bios 2401 for me (which work perfect).

Thanks
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik,

Thank you very much, you are just an angel.

Kurt:thumb:


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## kishisaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> For ASUS P67/Z68 boards they didnt have the Flashback Feature yet so you can just use EZ-Flash to Flash the new BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Flash I would delete the current Array then Flash the New BIOS then Re-Setup your BIOS then Re-Setup the Array then install a fresh copy of Windows using driver 12.9.0.2006. Then once Windows Update is done install the 12.9.0.2006 setup package for the Intel RST Management UI.
> 
> When choosing the Stripe size choose 32k if your going to use the array for the OS.


Hello garikfox, would it be possible if you can make a bios for the Asus Z97 Deluxe 2205 (non-NFC/ non-usb 3.1)

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Also what stripe size do you recommend for RAID 0 Samsung 840 Pro SSD?

Thank you very much.


----------



## garikfox

Added









I'f the array is going to be used for a OS use a 32k stripe size.


----------



## kishisaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'f the array is going to be used for a OS use a 32k stripe size.


yes for OS Win 8.1, thank you very much!


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## mati

Hi can you please modify my bios

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68xp-ud3_f10.exe

I have a GA-Z68XP-UD3

Just got me 2 ssd's and found out that there is no trim support for raid 0 , would be awsome if i get it working.

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

BIOS U1J is the only BIOS that is modable, I added it for your, Make sure to install Windows in Legacy mode/Non-UEFI.

Also make sure to read Gigabytes download section for this BIOS since the previous BIOS's are non UEFI, U1J will make your system UEFI capable.


----------



## mindwarper

Can anyone tell me what is the best version of OROM to have for an Z87 mobo?
And which driver version should go with it?

Modding BOIS I can do myself


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindwarper*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the best version of OROM to have for an Z87 mobo?
> And which driver version should go with it?


Didn't you get already an answer at win-raid.com?


----------



## mindwarper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fernando 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mindwarper*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the best version of OROM to have for an Z87 mobo?
> And which driver version should go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you get already an answer at win-raid.com?
Click to expand...

Yes indeed, thanks again for that


----------



## Fraizer

hello ^^

need please the last bios 2601 withe last orom for my asus maximus VII Gene

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

It's already there


----------



## ChaosBlades

Can I get L2.23A for the Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3 please.









http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z68%20Professional%20Gen3/index.asp?cat=Beta

So just update like a normal UEFI update and I am off to the races? No catch? I was about to buy a LSI 9260-8i to see if it would fix my hangs / poor performance with large writes but luckily I realized it is probably the lack of TRIM that is giving me problems and there is no way I am getting rid of my 2600k just yet.


----------



## garikfox

Added









yeah just flash it like any other BIOS update.


----------



## ChaosBlades

Awesome! Thank you very much, +rep


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome, Thanks


----------



## Skite

Dude.
Your updated BIOS files, they only provide an updated RAID controller?

I've got problems with my ASUS p8z68-v PRO. It's not the GEN3 version.
My graphics card seemingly suddenly stopped - I am still uncertain if it is actually broke or my MOBO had some issue.
I have to wait for some thermal paste to arrive before I can test it again. (Same goes for reseating my CPU to see if that fixes things.)

But for whatever reason, the MOBO suddenly doesn't see the onboard GPU at all anymore!
So I'm thinking, maybe downloading an updated BIOS like this might make it appear again.

But mainly, I recently bought a 970 to replace the 580 that failed, only to find out the motherboard will not see the 970 in UEFI mode.
It's fine in legacy mode, but naturally I wouldn't want to run my system that way!









If you only edit the BIOS files to have updated RAID ROM, is there a change you could update a p8z68-v pro BIOS with everything that's able to be updated?
Something like this?: http://www.overclock.net/t/1314760/asus-p8z68-v-pro-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-p8z68-v-gen3-bios-mods-with-updated-oproms/100#post_23607074

I'm only a novice when it comes to BIOS shizzle.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## amazinspacefrog

Hi guys ! I was so excited to find this forum as TRIM in RAID mode was bugging me when I got a second SSD and built my first RAID array. I just checked the downloads and my mobo is the only one missing in ASUS Z77 !








Where there any issues with this customisation on ASUS MAXUMUS V FORMULA ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Skite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Which one?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skite*
> 
> Dude.
> Your updated BIOS files, they only provide an updated RAID controller?
> 
> I've got problems with my ASUS p8z68-v PRO. It's not the GEN3 version.
> My graphics card seemingly suddenly stopped - I am still uncertain if it is actually broke or my MOBO had some issue.
> I have to wait for some thermal paste to arrive before I can test it again. (Same goes for reseating my CPU to see if that fixes things.)
> 
> But for whatever reason, the MOBO suddenly doesn't see the onboard GPU at all anymore!
> So I'm thinking, maybe downloading an updated BIOS like this might make it appear again.
> 
> But mainly, I recently bought a 970 to replace the 580 that failed, only to find out the motherboard will not see the 970 in UEFI mode.
> It's fine in legacy mode, but naturally I wouldn't want to run my system that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you only edit the BIOS files to have updated RAID ROM, is there a change you could update a p8z68-v pro BIOS with everything that's able to be updated?
> Something like this?: http://www.overclock.net/t/1314760/asus-p8z68-v-pro-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-p8z68-v-gen3-bios-mods-with-updated-oproms/100#post_23607074
> 
> I'm only a novice when it comes to BIOS shizzle.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


I only update the RAID legacy and UEFI modules in the BIOS nothing else.

If its not booting with Pure UEFI mode (CSM Disabled) then either that Video Card doesnt have a UEFI VBIOS just a Legacy VBIOS which i find odd since I thought all 9xx series had both. Or your missing a setting in BIOS to disable etc.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skite*
> 
> Which one?


Was for *amazinspacefrog*


----------



## Skite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I only update the RAID legacy and UEFI modules in the BIOS nothing else.
> 
> If its not booting with Pure UEFI mode (CSM Disabled) then either that Video Card doesnt have a UEFI VBIOS just a Legacy VBIOS which i find odd since I thought all 9xx series had both. Or your missing a setting in BIOS to disable etc.


All right, that's too bad.

Aye, EVGA says it should be working, ASUS says it should be working. They both point to the other, of course.
I've scoured BIOS, there's no option I could have missed.

It's booting fine in legacy mode, just not in UEFI mode.


----------



## garikfox

Put Boot to Win8 boot not OtherOS, You also might need to enable Secure Boot to Disable CSM, On my board I can disable Secure Boot but will still be CSM Disabled.

ASUS BIOS are alot harder to figure out which doesnt help.


----------



## Skite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Put Boot to Win8 boot not OtherOS, You also might need to enable Secure Boot to Disable CSM, On my board I can disable Secure Boot but will still be CSM Disabled.
> 
> ASUS BIOS are alot harder to figure out which doesnt help.


Using Windows 7.

I'm not sure what you're aiming at with the rest. Secure boot? CSM?

Several times I've tried clearing the CMOS and switching to UEFI mode. With or without dedicated GFX, with or without onboard GPU hooked up to my monitor.
Onboard won't work, dedicated only if in legacy mode.


----------



## garikfox

Most Z68 boards including yours doesnt have a UEFI RAID module, So for your BIOS the only thing that can be replaced is the Legacy RAID module inside the BIOS.

This means youll have to use your RAID arrays for a Legacy Windows install only.

Now for the GPU problem im not sure why its not working in UEFI mode it should though.

The only thing you can do to really fix it is get a Z77/Z87 or Z97 board.


----------



## Skite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Most Z68 boards including yours doesnt have a UEFI RAID module, So for your BIOS the only thing that can be replaced is the Legacy RAID module inside the BIOS.
> 
> This means youll have to use your RAID arrays for a Legacy Windows install only.


Incorrect!








RAID controller works perfectly fine under UEFI. It has done so since at least three years, without a problem.
Only thing I had to do was hack/edit a BIOS file with firmware for the controller to support TRIM under RAID.

That was far too long ago for me to remember how to edit BIOS files on my own, though.
I've got the memory function of a strainer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Now for the GPU problem im not sure why its not working in UEFI mode it should though.
> 
> The only thing you can do to really fix it is get a Z77/Z87 or Z97 board.


I believe the Z87 and Z97 are socket 1150?
I'm incredibly short on income. I had a well paying job back when I built my machine, but lost it due to illness.

Next week I'll be testing my CPU in another board, to see if the CPU functions normally.
If it does, I will most likely order a Z77 board, since the more I research and the more I try, the more I get the idea my MOBO is dying beyond repair.
It's possible that all that has happened - same with my old GTX580 - is that solder joints have cracked.
They're both double-sided PCBs, so I'm not sure how I could safely resolder them using the baking method.

If my CPU is bad, though, I don't think I'll have a working, stable system for months...









Thanks for your input!


----------



## garikfox

There is NO UEFI RAID module in Z68 BIOS's (Some ASRock BETA BIOS's contain it though), So you cant setup RAID arrays inside the BIOS. Im not talking about the CTRL-I at bootup.

Yeah Z87/Z97 are Socket 1150, so youll need a new CPU as well.

Z77's are great youll like it alot better then Z68.


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skite*
> 
> Incorrect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAID controller works perfectly fine under UEFI.


garikfox and you are talking about different things.
You can install onto your Intel 6-Series Chipset system any modern Windows OS in *UEFI mode* using the Guimode Partition Table, but due to the lack of an *EFI* Raid module within the BIOS of your mainboard you cannot use the "Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology" RAID Utility as part of the UEFI BIOS. Since your RAID system has to use the LEGACY mode Intel RAID *ROM* module, the boot time is prolonged.


----------



## amazinspacefrog

Thanks Garikfox !! Much appreciated !! I havent had a chance to test it yet as i understand a full reinstall of Windows is required afterwards for best results.
If i have any problems with my bios can i just flush the standard ASUS bios back on ? Do you think there would be any issues with that ?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amazinspacefrog*
> 
> Thanks Garikfox !! Much appreciated !! I havent had a chance to test it yet as i understand a full reinstall of Windows is required afterwards for best results.
> If i have any problems with my bios can i just flush the standard ASUS bios back on ? Do you think there would be any issues with that ?


Yes, Just flash the original BIOS back and it will be fully stock once again.


----------



## ambiance

I'm just wondering if it's necessary to rebuild my raid array if my OS is not on it? Will I lose my data after flashing? Is it worth it to upgrade my P8P67 Pro (Rev 3.1) with OROM 10.5.1.1070?

All my drives are using the Intel controller. 2 SSDs + 1 HD (non raid) and 2xHD in raid 0.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I would, use OROM 12.9.x and redo the array.


----------



## ambiance

So I could upgrade the BIOS without losing anything, but you would recommend rebuilding it anyway? I don't really want to install Windows again as 10 is around the corner and can do so then.


----------



## Fraizer

hello ^^

its possible to have the lastest orom for asus maximus VII Gene withe last bios 2702 ?









http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambiance*
> 
> So I could upgrade the BIOS without losing anything, but you would recommend rebuilding it anyway? I don't really want to install Windows again as 10 is around the corner and can do so then.


If your OS isn't on the array then no you don't need to redo Windows. Just redo the array after you've updated to the new OROM.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraizer*
> 
> hello ^^
> 
> its possible to have the lastest orom for asus maximus VII Gene withe last bios 2702 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> thank you


Added


----------



## garikfox

Update: I added a new OROM for Z87 / Z97 chipsets.

OROM: 14.0.0.2234

Use Driver: 14.0.0.1143


----------



## ambiance

Thanks for the info, Fox. EZ Flash 2 was giving me integrity errors even after using the renamer (I don't think it's compatible with P8P), but the Flash Toolkit managed to do the job. Now to move all my files back to the rebuilt array.

Edit: Would there be any point or benefit updating Intel ME or should I just leave it be? (FW Version: 8.0.2.1410/MEI Driver Version: 7.0.0.1144)


----------



## garikfox

Cool, yeah dont update the IME that can be deadly.


----------



## ambiance

Roger.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Would you be so kind to make an update of Asus Maximus VII Ranger of the newest bios 2702 (unless, off course, it is similar to the one you have made for Maximus VII Gene)?

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/110-bios-cartes-meres/intel-z97-serie-9/1006-maximus-vii-ranger

Thank you very much in advance
¨Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## blablub

Hi Garikfox,

first off all thanks for the updates, just updated last week my old asus p68 board (still rev b) and it worked flawless.

it would be nice if you could add the asrock z77 pro4 to your list (last update on the raidrom was 17/7/2012 according to the changelog).

ftp://europe.asrock.com/BIOS/1155/Z77%20Pro4(1.80)ROM.zip

thanks for reading it in advance.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Hi Garik!

Just splendid, I thank you most humbly for the great job you are doing! YOU ARE AN ANGEL!

Thanks
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blablub*
> 
> Hi Garikfox,
> 
> first off all thanks for the updates, just updated last week my old asus p68 board (still rev b) and it worked flawless.
> 
> it would be nice if you could add the asrock z77 pro4 to your list (last update on the raidrom was 17/7/2012 according to the changelog).
> 
> ftp://europe.asrock.com/BIOS/1155/Z77%20Pro4(1.80)ROM.zip
> 
> thanks for reading it in advance.


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Just splendid, I thank you most humbly for the great job you are doing! YOU ARE AN ANGEL!
> 
> Thanks
> Kurt


You're welcome


----------



## blablub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


<3 thanks
reporting back tomorrow









edit:
worked


----------



## ambiance

One thing I've noticed is the wait time at boot is much quicker with the newer OROM on my P8P67 Pro. Thanks for your efforts, garikfox.


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## garikfox

Update: New Intel RAID OROM 14.5.0.2241 and Intel RST Driver 14.5.0.1081 WHQL released for 8, 9-Series chipsets, Driver Download is in the first post


----------



## mario288

Hi Garikfox,

Could you please provide an updated orom for ASUS Z97 Pro BIOS 2401? Thanks in advance!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## jayesh0507

Hi Garifox,

Would it be possible to update the latest F8 version of the BIOS for the Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 (rev. 1.0) to OROM 12.9.0.2006.

http://download.gigabyte.ru/bios/mb_bios_ga-z68ap-d3_f8.exe

Thanks in advance

jayesh0507


----------



## garikfox

Im sorry but only the Rev.2.0 of that board can be updated and that's with the UEFI BIOS that they have listed at the top for the board.

My tool cant update your revision of board because it doesn't use a UEFI BIOS it needs CBROM to update that and I wont touch CBROM, If used incorrectly it can turn the board into a brick.

Sorry about that.


----------



## sledhammer

Hello Garifox









from Germany

Could you please provide an updated orom (OROM 14.5.0.2241)? for ASUS Z97 MAXIMUS-VII-HERO BIOS 2702? Thanks









My Installed OROM 13.0.0.2075 from the Asus Website is very old.









Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Hello Garifox smile.gif

from italy

Could you please provide an updated orom (OROM 14.5.0.2241)? for ASUS Z97 MAXIMUS-VII-gene BIOS 2702? Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## HellBOmb

Mr. Garikfox,

I am not sure why you are doing this, and with such commitment at that, but thank you very much. I have tried at least 3 times in the past to get TRIM support on my board with 0 success. On my first try using your BIOS and the drivers you recommended and it started working flawlessly. I truly appreciate all the effort you are putting into this thread, its absolutely awesome! Its people like you that make this entire forum so incredible. Again, thank you.


----------



## garikfox

You're very welcome and thanks for the great comments


----------



## Fraizer

hello garikfox









its possible to have an update of my last asus maximus vii gene bios 2702 withe the last orom 14.5.0.2241 ?

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you


----------



## garikfox

It's already on my OneDrive


----------



## Fraizer

oh... thank you dear garik


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Would it be possibel for you to add bios 2702 for MAXIMUS VII RANGER, with the newest OROM??

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/110-bios-cartes-meres/intel-z97-serie-9/1006-maximus-vii-ranger

Thanks a lot in advance
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Hi Garik!

Thank you so very much; you are a very valuable angel!









Kurt


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome, Thank you


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Would it be possibel for you to add bios 2702 for MAXIMUS VII RANGER, with the newest OROM??
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/bios-pour-cartes-meres/110-bios-cartes-meres/intel-z97-serie-9/1006-maximus-vii-ranger
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> Kurt


Hi again Garik!

Just found out that Asus has published a newer bios version 2801 - for Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER - probably in connection with the Win-10 "steeple chase".
I therefore wonder if I could pursuate you to mod that with the newest RST OROM?

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS%20VII%20RANGER&os=&hashedid=n1YzcJITwZrK4LaT

Thanking you in advance








Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## garikfox

Update: Intel RST Driver 14.5.2.1088 WHQL released, DL link is on the first post.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


Hi Garik!

Thank you ever so much for what you are doing
















I have a small, but quite irritating, problem and I was thinking that you might have a solution:
A cold start can take quite a long while, IRST is "presented" after sometimes10 minutes, whereafter the big pause comes, which can take up to ½ hour, before the bios information is presented.
I changed motherboard from Asus Z87-deluxe to Maximus VII Ranger, however in vain as there was no improvement.
My system has 2 Samsung SSD's running raid-0, 3 3-GB internal HDD and 8 external USB-3 HDD (various).

Any idea?

Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Wow im not sure, does it still do it with all the drives disconnected but the OS drive ?

You have alot of drive it might be the USB ones slowing it down like that. Something weird is going on that's for sure.

Are you UEFI boot or Legacy ? if your UEFI maybe try a Legacy Windows install.


----------



## DarkBahamut

Hi Garik

Any chance of getting a P8Z68 Pro-V Gen 3 bios with ORAM 14.5? Updated to windows 10 with the windows 10 RST drivers (14.5) and it doesn't work so great (or barely at all, for that matter!). Hoping updating the Oram will help!

Thanks!


----------



## garikfox

The 14.x OROM isn't compatible with the Z68/Z77 chipsets, As for Windows 10 Z68/Z77's are supposed to use the Default Win10 drivers that are built in. Only Z87/Z97's are listed to use the 14.x driver and OROM.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Wow im not sure, does it still do it with all the drives disconnected but the OS drive ?
> 
> You have alot of drive it might be the USB ones slowing it down like that. Something weird is going on that's for sure.
> 
> Are you UEFI boot or Legacy ? if your UEFI maybe try a Legacy Windows install.


Hi Garik!

Thank you so much for the advice and empaty









I am not sure about UEFI or Legacy as I as first move with win-8 and now win-10, install Classic Start Menu.

Anyway, as I suspected the power-supply, I bought and installed a new Fractal Edison 750W yesterday and left the computer, with no power and no usb devices attached, over night and this morning the computer posted like a dream. So it must just be the big bunch of usb drives that slows everything down. I presume that I will just have to reorganize the way I am working - starting with attaching 1 usb drive at the time and see what happens








The sideeffect of the change was however, that 2 out of 4 8GB G-skill Trident went out of order, so I must say that it goes up and down with me









Thank you again for being there








Kurt


----------



## Rhadamanthis

garifox can mod this with latest orom?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-GENE/MAXIMUS-VII-GENE-ASUS-2801.zip


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice and empaty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about UEFI or Legacy as I as first move with win-8 and now win-10, install Classic Start Menu.
> 
> Anyway, as I suspected the power-supply, I bought and installed a new Fractal Edison 750W yesterday and left the computer, with no power and no usb devices attached, over night and this morning the computer posted like a dream. So it must just be the big bunch of usb drives that slows everything down. I presume that I will just have to reorganize the way I am working - starting with attaching 1 usb drive at the time and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sideeffect of the change was however, that 2 out of 4 8GB G-skill Trident went out of order, so I must say that it goes up and down with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for being there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


Cool ok, yeah sounds to me also it was those USB drives, at bootup it was trying to initialize them all possibly, thats alot of drives lol


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> garifox can mod this with latest orom?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VI-GENE/MAXIMUS-VII-GENE-ASUS-2801.zip


Added


----------



## Fraizer

hello garikfox ^^

its possible to have an bios update of my asus maximus vii gene bios 2801 withe the last orom ?

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you









EDIT:

oohhhh its already in the drive ! what happen you did it in advance ? ^^

thank you again ^^


----------



## garikfox

LOL I'm physic









Just kidding, A previous post today someone asked for that same board.


----------



## blablub

Hi,

I have another request -.- ^^

Asrock H87M Pro4

I would prefer the new 2.50 beta (updated microcode) but if you wanna just mod final version use the 2nd link.

ftp://europe.asrock.com/bios/1150/H87M%20Pro4(P2.50)ROM.zip

ftp://europe.asrock.com/BIOS/1150/H87M%20Pro4(2.40)ROM.zip

thanks in advance, btw is there a way to send you a little donation, since its already the 3-4rd version (some exsisted i feel a bit guilty)


----------



## garikfox

Added









There isn't a compressed 14.5.x UEFI OROM available that I could find so I just replaced the Legacy RAID ROM with the latest one.

So this means you'll have to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode.

FYI: ASRock uses compressed UEFI RAID OROM Modules


----------



## blablub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a compressed 14.5.x UEFI OROM available that I could find so I just replaced the Legacy RAID ROM with the latest one.
> 
> So this means you'll have to install Windows in Legacy/Non-UEFI mode.
> 
> FYI: ASRock uses compressed UEFI RAID OROM Modules


good to know







thanks for the update


----------



## garikfox

Update: New Intel RST 14.6.0.1029 WHQL driver, See first post.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blablub*
> 
> good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update


You're welcome and thank you


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice and empaty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about UEFI or Legacy as I as first move with win-8 and now win-10, install Classic Start Menu.
> 
> Anyway, as I suspected the power-supply, I bought and installed a new Fractal Edison 750W yesterday and left the computer, with no power and no usb devices attached, over night and this morning the computer posted like a dream. So it must just be the big bunch of usb drives that slows everything down. I presume that I will just have to reorganize the way I am working - starting with attaching 1 usb drive at the time and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sideeffect of the change was however, that 2 out of 4 8GB G-skill Trident went out of order, so I must say that it goes up and down with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for being there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


Hi Garik!

I could not get the Maximus VII Ranger to give me access to all 4 memory slots or even dual, so I bought a new Z97-DELUXE/USB 3.1 board and installed today, great board where everything just work fine.








But ran in to trouble with Win-10, which I now can not activate









Would it be possibel for you to add 2501 bios with the newest OROM for me, as it is now running 13.0.02075??
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1303:z97-deluxe-usb-3-1&catid=110&Itemid=169

Thanks again for your very valuable help








Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## evdjj3j

Please update the beta bios for the z68m/usb3. Here is a link to the bios http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/BIOS/1155/Z68MUSB3(L2.21A)ROM.zip
Thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## evdjj3j

Thank you. I'm so glad you're still doing this, you're a real asset to the forum.


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## Zeronines

Hi ^^/
I just upgraded to windows 10, I just wanted to ask if I should keep using the 12.9 drivers or do I use the in-box drivers that comes with windows 10? I"m using your's modded 12.9 orom bios.


----------



## Bescrawl

Hi Garik, Just looking to see if you can upload the latest OROM for the Maximus Vii Hero? I am running the latest bios version 2801. Here is the link:

Direct download: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO-ASUS-2801.zip

Asus site: http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Thank you Garik


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeronines*
> 
> Hi ^^/
> I just upgraded to windows 10, I just wanted to ask if I should keep using the 12.9 drivers or do I use the in-box drivers that comes with windows 10? I"m using your's modded 12.9 orom bios.


For Z68/Z77 boards use the in box Win10 drivers.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bescrawl*
> 
> Hi Garik, Just looking to see if you can upload the latest OROM for the Maximus Vii Hero? I am running the latest bios version 2801. Here is the link:
> 
> Direct download: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO-ASUS-2801.zip
> 
> Asus site: http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Thank you Garik


Added


----------



## YaMaxx

Hi Garik,
I was trying to install a software RAID on my computer. Creating the RAID was no problem at all, but Intel RST does not install properly. The report says "This platform is not supported" (I translated the German report, so there may be a different wording in English).
Can you guide me through the installation of a software RAID using your method? What is this "OROM" and what do I do with it?

Here are my settings:

Win10 x64
GeForce GTX960
2x 1TB WD EZEX (running in the software RAID)
1x 500GB WD AAKX (only Windows on it)
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD53 (B3)
16 GB DDR3 Ram by Corsair
Intel i7 2600k (3,4 GHz)

Thanks for your help man, please let me know what to do. I am lost ;-)

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## garikfox

For Windows 10 and the P67 chipset there ins't a RST driver for that. You have to use the in-box Windows 10 drivers.


----------



## YaMaxx

Dammit...... Do you know how to properly set up the windows drivers?


----------



## garikfox

Just install Windows as normal you shouldn't need to do anything.


----------



## Zeronines

Hi Garikfox ^^/
Can you updated Z77 Extreme6 bios P2.80E to 12.9 orom and if you can do 13.5 orom too. Asrock finally gave NVMe support









Link: http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme6(P2.80E)ROM.zip

Thank you ^^/


----------



## garikfox

Added









The 13.5 doesn't have a comp. OROM and also its not meant for that chipset so i couldn't add that one.


----------



## Zeronines

Thank you







for the update ^^/

For the life of me I couldn't get my 750 to boot, I really hope this bios works







.


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome









If they added NVMe support then it will work.


----------



## Zeronines

Yep the 750 works







editing 4k video on it is buttering smoothed then my raid SSD's


----------



## desiromeo

Hi Garik,

I have used your modified bios on my Asus p8z77v motherboard for a long time. I recently upgraded to windows 10 and went back to stock bios and have not installed intel RST yet. If I wanted to Raid0 2 SSD's, where would i begin? I recently found a link for fernandos raid-win forum and he states that orom 11.something is the fastest for z77 series motherboards along with 11.something drivers. But according to what you wrote above these are not working for windows 10? Can you please guide me to raid 0 my ssds again on windows 10?

Currently running 1 ssd windows 10.
p8z77v asus motherboard
stock bios

p.s. anyway to find out what raid orom is on the current bios?

should i install the custom orom bios for my motherboard before I raid the ssds on windows 10?

Thank you in advance for all your help!!


----------



## garikfox

For a Z77 board I would use OROM 12.9.0.2006.

For Windows 10 you don't need to install any RST driver, The Windows 10 In-Box drivers work perfectly for RAID.


----------



## MagiBahamut

Hi Garikfox,

Will you be able to upload the GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 F10 BIOS with the 12.9 OROM for SSD RAID0.

Download link:
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68x-ud7-b3_v1.0_f10.exe

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## garikfox

That F10 BIOS isn't a UEFI BIOS so I wont be able to mod it, Sorry about that.


----------



## MagiBahamut

No problems, thought i'd ask anyway. Looks like I wont be able to raid SSDs on my motherboard with trim support.

Thanks for checking, it's a shame that Gigabyte was late to the party for UEFI BIOSes


----------



## garikfox

Yeah its weird some of there older boards did get a final UEFI BIOS update, But yours didn't receive one.


----------



## stasio

New Intel® RAID ROM (EFI SataDriver) 14.6.0.2258 is out :

https://www.mediafire.com/?7ghau5rz0udt1dm


----------



## garikfox

Thank you, I'll update the first post with it.

Note: Its 14.6.0.2285


----------



## MagiBahamut

Hi Garikfox,

So just to clarify, I believe my board GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 comes with OROM 10.1.

Are you saying I can't even use the Intel-RST_RAID-ROM_v10.1.0.1008_TRIM-mod-acc-CPL0 bin file in any way to enable TRIM for raid0 because I don't have a UEFI BIOS?

I read there was a way for older chipsets to get it working, or am I out of luck?


----------



## garikfox

There is a way but it uses CBROM to do it and that little DOS program can brick the board if its not done correctly, Its VERY complicated to use, The problem is there's many different versions of CBROM and you have to use the one the motherboard company uses and there's no way of finding that out. There's also sensitive modules in those type of BIOS's and if you replace a module above that sensitive module it can brick the board.

I went ahead and added your F10 BIOS using CBROM, I replaced the old raid module with 12.9.x TRIM OROM, It was the exact same size as the old one, You should'nt have any problems but use at your own risk


----------



## MagiBahamut

Oh thank you Garikfox you've been very helpful.

The question is now do I risk it, maybe I should wait till I have 2 SSDs that I can use.

Look like Gigabyte didn't even bother creating a beta UEFI bios, they did all other z68 boards except UD7 and UD5







, they even did a few p67 boards:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html

Edit: I think my second computer has a GA-P67X-UD3R-B3 MOBO which gigabyte has created a UEFI bios for, let me check first and ill get back to you. It was a older board so i didn't check before.


----------



## 0ct0

Hi Garik,

Could you please oblige with an orom update to a *MSI Z77-A GD65 Gaming* Rom

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=2433ECF54F6C6EBF!1316&authkey=!AOZ-AaDbMgl7qSM&ithint=file%2czip

It's the latest Beta from MSI

Much appreciated.









0ct0


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ct0*
> 
> Hi Garik,
> 
> Could you please oblige with an orom update to a *MSI Z77-A GD65 Gaming* Rom
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=2433ECF54F6C6EBF!1316&authkey=!AOZ-AaDbMgl7qSM&ithint=file%2czip
> 
> It's the latest Beta from MSI
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0ct0


Added


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagiBahamut*
> 
> Oh thank you Garikfox you've been very helpful.
> 
> The question is now do I risk it, maybe I should wait till I have 2 SSDs that I can use.
> 
> Look like Gigabyte didn't even bother creating a beta UEFI bios, they did all other z68 boards except UD7 and UD5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they even did a few p67 boards:
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html
> 
> Edit: I think my second computer has a GA-P67X-UD3R-B3 MOBO which gigabyte has created a UEFI bios for, let me check first and ill get back to you. It was a older board so i didn't check before.


I see they have a F11a BETA BIOS for that Z68 but its not UEFI either.

Yeah if you don't even have two drives for RAID don't even bother yet.


----------



## 0ct0

Works perfect..








Thank you very much


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## amazinspacefrog

hey garikfox,

i have just tested the modified BIOS for ASUS MAximus Formula V and i keep getting 'security verification failed' message.
it may be something to do with the file name. i've have tried both, BIOS updater in the actual BIOS itself as well as the super ennoying FREEDOS operating sysem needed to run bupdater utility. Can you please confirm anything i can do to bypass the verification ect ?

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

For a ASUS Z77 board you have to use USB Flashback. Just search for How to Update with USB Flashback and you should be good.


----------



## MagiBahamut

Hi Garikfox,

I have found out what my other motherboard was, its a GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 and it has a beta UEFI Bios - U1b from the site below:

Direct link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ko9941j52rdce0w

From site:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html

Please update when you get a chance. This BIOS is not listed on the gigabyte website so hopefully it doesn't have any issues.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## MagiBahamut

Thanks.

Is there a special way to update from Legacy to UEFI bios? Or do I do as per normal from the bios itself?


----------



## garikfox

I think there is actually, grab a UEFI BETA BIOS from a different board at the Gigabyte website and there is a included .txt file.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

I have a ASUS MAXIMUS GENE VII board updated to BIOS 2702 and OROM 14.0.0.2234 (at your ususal great curtecy) and was looking for an upgrade to:

BIOS 2801 http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=45&m=MAXIMUS%20VII%20GENE&os=8&ft=3&f_name=MAXIMUS-VII-GENE-ASUS-2801.zip#MAXIMUS-VII-GENE-ASUS-2801.zip

OROM: 14.6.0.2285

however the folder named 14.6.0.2285 is empty! So now I am wondering if the OROM 14.6.0.2285 is useless or no good and that I should return to an earlier version??

Thanks in advance
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

You have to request a BIOS to be made then i'll add it









Added


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> You have to request a BIOS to be made then i'll add it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added


Hi Garik!

Thank you so very much, you are a true bios master AND angel!









Kurt


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## amazinspacefrog

Hi Garikfox,
Thanks again it works and i've got the new updated BIOS on my system. It was a hard work since at first the BIOS would not detect my CD-ROM to reinstall Windows. I took the time to install via USB but since then it detects it now, maybe when i re-plugged it to another SATA port. Strange.
However i have a new problem now.
As you probably know ASUS mobos come with additional SATA ports via ASROCK SATA controller.
i have installed the drivers however Windows is not detecting a SATA 3 Crucial SSD.
In device manager in disk management it list it as a 'basic' disk (system, active, primary partition) however windows does not show the drive in 'My Computer' so it is pretty much inaccessible.
i have my CD-ROM and another SATA hard drive on ASROCK controller it works fine.
Do you think it is related to the format ? In disk management my other HDD shows up as 'dynamic' disk and 'healthy' without the brackets bits
(system, active, primary partition) that show up on the crucial SSD.
I now have dual boot on RAID controller and i get the same issue on both. i cant even boot the non-RAIDed samsung SSD in AHCI mode, it always reverts to my other samsung SSD that was Windows installed in AHCI and this is the one im trying to format once i can move my data.
I've got VMware servers on the crucial and moving the data will be a right pain.

I've tried to shrink the volume by 2GB and this partition shows up in 'My computer' . What do you is causing this ?
The new test partition shows up as Healthy (Primary Partition) without 'system' and 'active' details.
How did this get on the SSD in the first place i cant understand. Any ideas how to avoid this issue ?


----------



## garikfox

Did you erase all disks as Un-Allocated drives before you installed Windows ?

Strange, Something doesn't sound right but it also sounds like a simple setting error somewhere.


----------



## skoenig

Hi garikfox

Asus put out a new Bios for the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3... It could could do with a foxing up if you're up for it!

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68-V+PRO%2fGEN3&p=1&s=39

Been loving that MB for years now but has a cluster of problematic chipsets what with the Marvell, JMicron, Intel and Asmedia all on board...

~Steph


----------



## davidm71

Shame on Asus for not updating the bios's for the Gen 1 boards as well! Shame!


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skoenig*
> 
> Hi garikfox
> 
> Asus put out a new Bios for the P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3... It could could do with a foxing up if you're up for it!
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68-V+PRO%2fGEN3&p=1&s=39
> 
> Been loving that MB for years now but has a cluster of problematic chipsets what with the Marvell, JMicron, Intel and Asmedia all on board...
> 
> ~Steph


Foxing up, Love it !









That has been on my OneDrive since 4/9/2015


----------



## skoenig

You're right!

I was looking in the OROM_13.5.0.2164 Folder where there's a P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3603 but lazy me didn't check the OROM_12.9.0.2006 folder... low and behold there's a foxy P8Z68-V-PRO-GEN3-ASUS-3802N in there!

Thanks, much appreciated.

Steph


----------



## Bescrawl

Hi Garik, I don't see the bios on your one drive any more. Have you removed it?

"Originally Posted by Bescrawl View Post

Hi Garik, Just looking to see if you can upload the latest OROM for the Maximus Vii Hero? I am running the latest bios version 2801. Here is the link:

Direct download: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO/MAXIMUS-VII-HERO-ASUS-2801.zip

Asus site: http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Thank you Garik"


----------



## garikfox

Its not there because a newer OROM came out.

Added


----------



## Bescrawl

Ahh lol so ontop of it!! Thanks Garik!


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## blablub

hi again









not sure if its doable but can the Q77 bios also be modded / newest irst rom.

if its possible could you please add the Asrock Q77M vPro to your collection?
latest official rom can be found here:
http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/BIOS/1155/Q77M%20vPro(1.50)ROM.zip

thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## blablub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added


thanks again <3 !
just in case you know it, does trim works in a raid 1 (ssd) "hardware" via the intel controller?

afaik it should since 11.5 and the os should also support it (2k12 server r2).


----------



## garikfox

Yes TRIM will work.


----------



## blablub

thanks for the quick reply.

btw new 14.x release of the driver is out ( 14.6.1.1030 WHQL )

http://station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1613:intel-rapid-storage-technology-rst-version-14-6-1-1030-whql&catid=16:articles&Itemid=171


----------



## garikfox

Thank you I will update the first post.


----------



## gordonie

Hello,

I am a new user here. This is my mobo download link and my bios is the latest, 3603. If the asus link doesnt work my motherboard is the asus z68 deluxe gen 3 running on windows 7 64 bit

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P8Z68+DELUXE%2fGEN3&p=1&s=39

also, I understand I need the v12.9.4.1000 Intel RST for this to work. And once I get the OROM i flash that and then TRIM functionality will work in RAID 0 configurations?

Thanks!

edit: Oh also, I have read that if I upgrade to windows 10 I wont even need to do the modded bios, is that correct even for my setup? With my latest bios and RST will i simply be able to create raid o arrays with trim?


----------



## garikfox

Hello, you will use the 12.9.x OROM/BIOS, Your BIOS is on my OneDrive already.









Yes you wont need any drivers if your installing Win10, You'll be using the Win10 In-Box drivers. Just setup the array and install Windows 10.


----------



## Sergiu

Hi!
Please update this bios with the newest ROM
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97M-PLUS/Z97M-PLUS-ASUS-2802.zip


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Sergiu

Thanks man!


----------



## garikfox

Wait lol, i didnt use the latest OROM, Im remaking it with the latest, I didnt know there was a newer OROM out.


----------



## garikfox

Ok, Re-Added


----------



## Grz452

Hi Garik.
Can you update the BIOS MB? Thanks in advence.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67_REV_31/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Grz452

You are great!!!


----------



## garikfox

Thanks


----------



## knight401

Dear garikfox
Could you update P8Z68-V LE bios 4102 OROM ?








https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68V_LE/HelpDesk_Download/
thx


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## knight401

Thanks for your hard work~~


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## garikfox

Update: New Driver available 14.7.0.1000 WHQL


----------



## jlobb2

Hi can you update Asus Z87-Pro and Z87-Plus to 14.6.1.2340 please? Also, do you know if there is a changelog or any major changes since 12.9.0.2006? Wondering if I should make the jump or not. Thanks a bunch!!

Z87-Pro --- http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z87-PRO/Z87-PRO-ASUS-2103.zip

Z87-Plus -- http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z87-PLUS/Z87-PLUS-ASUS-2103.zip


----------



## garikfox

Yes that's a huge jump from 12.9, Z87's aren't even supposed to come with that version they came with the 13.x versions.

You should see nice improvements.

The PLUS was already on my OneDrive, I went ahead and added the PRO as well.


----------



## jlobb2

Thank you so much for the quick turnaround.


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## MrBeer

Is there a way to put 14.6.1.2340 raid orom into Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1203?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-DELUXE/Z170-DELUXE-ASUS-1203.zip

I also like to know how to do it i know that UEFITool.exe does it but don't know what location i am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Bescrawl

Hey Garik, hope all is well sir!

I'm looking for the 14.6.1.2340 orom for the Asus Maximus vii hero running the latest bios, 2902. Here is the link: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Thanks again man!


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> Is there a way to put 14.6.1.2340 raid orom into Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1203?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-DELUXE/Z170-DELUXE-ASUS-1203.zip
> 
> I also like to know how to do it i know that UEFITool.exe does it but don't know what location i am looking for.
> 
> Thanks


Your right I cant find the module inside the BIOS either, Hmmm... I guess I cant mod Z170's


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bescrawl*
> 
> Hey Garik, hope all is well sir!
> 
> I'm looking for the 14.6.1.2340 orom for the Asus Maximus vii hero running the latest bios, 2902. Here is the link: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Thanks again man!


Added


----------



## Bescrawl

Thanks again!


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bescrawl*
> 
> I'm looking for the 14.6.1.2340 orom for the Asus Maximus vii hero running the latest bios, 2902.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Your right I cant find the module inside the BIOS either, Hmmm... I guess I cant mod Z170's


Here is a guide about how to update an Intel RAID ROM of an AMI Aptio V BIOS: http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS.html#msg19719


----------



## garikfox

Thanks, but that seems very confusing to me I'm going to choose to not modify Z107's.

His post is referring to 3 different GUID's for the RST OROM then a 4th for the UEFI one, what a mess.


----------



## Bescrawl

Wait...I think Fernando quoted the wrong person? I was looking for a z97 bios not a z107. Mrbeer was looking for the 107


----------



## MrBeer

i modded my bios and it works

Z170 Deluxe 1203

A quick way to get to the correct location of the Intel RST RAID OROMs is to use the search feature of UEFITool
and select the GUID option and then paste

A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 into the GUID box.
GUID D46346CA-82A1-4CDE-9546-77C86F893888 is orom for intel

Use method "Replace body" to insert new Intel RST RAID OROM image into each of the Subtype GUIDs above

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## garikfox

Update: New OROM released 14.7.0.2341

No download links yet though.


----------



## MrBeer

http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

has the new 14.7 orom

Also this is the Asus z170 Deluxe 1203 with 14.7.0.2341 orom update

http://www.megafileupload.com/mfmX/Z170D.zip

I am running this myself so it works just use flashback


----------



## Bescrawl

Garik - Any idea why my board (usb flashback) isn't accepting the moded bios? I renamed it to what it should be M7H.cap but it wont work. The last one you made worked perfectly.


----------



## garikfox

Hmmm. I'm not sure why, it should work, you sure the file name is correct ?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html
> 
> has the new 14.7 orom
> 
> Also this is the Asus z170 Deluxe 1203 with 14.7.0.2341 orom update
> 
> http://www.megafileupload.com/mfmX/Z170D.zip
> 
> I am running this myself so it works just use flashback


Thank you


----------



## Phantomas 007

I had downlod from the official ASUS Z87 Maximus Hero page the MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M for Windows 10 but when try to install this say " Not supported". Any idea ?


----------



## garikfox

Hmm no idea it should work, Just let Windows 10 install its own, Once you Re-Install Windows it pulls all drivers needed Automatically from Windows Update.


----------



## pedilover

Hi MrBeer,
I also have the same Asus Z170 deluxe MB. Have you already integrated the the 14.7. oROM in the new BIOS version 1302 ?
It would be great if you can upload the file here like the previous version.
Regards


----------



## garikfox

He put the link to it in his post.

Edit: Oh sorry that's an older BIOS version.


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedilover*
> 
> Hi MrBeer,
> I also have the same Asus Z170 deluxe MB. Have you already integrated the the 14.7. oROM in the new BIOS version 1302 ?
> It would be great if you can upload the file here like the previous version.
> Regards


Yes i have been working good will upload then today when i get of work.


----------



## MrBeer

http://www.megafileupload.com/5vjg/Z170D.CAP

So this is 1302 with 14.7 orom + EFI Intel Raid Controller

Same has before.

This is the file that i am using so everthing is ok.
also use asus flashback.


----------



## pedilover

Hi MrBeer,
great. Thanks. I will try it this evening. I have 2 M2 SSDs Samsung 951 with 256gb which runs on RAID0 in my Z170 deluxe MB.
Win10 x64 installed in UEFI-Mode runs fantastic.
Sonix from the WinRAID-Board has until now no solution to solve the problem with the integration of oROM modules for the new 170 boards. I hope he will succeed and find a solution.
Regards
Pedilover

@Garik
can you put this file in your collection becaue I am sure that other users will try it too.


----------



## MrBeer

Look like we have 14.8.0.2377 Intel Orom

Here is the Asus z170 deluxe update

http://www.megafileupload.com/qxTW/Z170D.CAP


----------



## Fernando 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> Look like we have 14.8.0.2377 Intel Orom


According to my experience it doesn't make much sense to insert an Intel RAID BIOS module, which is newer than the currently available RAID drivers.
Until now there are no Intel RAID drivers v14.8 series available.


----------



## pedilover

Hi MrBeer,
thank you for the quick service.
But Fernando is right. It's only useful when the new intel drivers 14.8 are published.
But I will keep the new BIOS which you have modified and I will insert it as soon as the new drivers are published in a few days.
Regards.


----------



## pedilover

Hi MrBeer,
Hi Fernando,
today the Intel RAID 14.8. Drivers are published and now I have replaced the modified BIOS with the newest oROM 14.8. Everything runs very well.
Thanks
Regards


----------



## garikfox

Link to the new driver is in the first post.

14.8.0.1042 WHQL


----------



## Fraizer

Hello Garikfox









i dont have access to the download area withe the last orom :/

can you plas make the last bios of the asus maximus vii gene withe the last orom please ?









http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

thank you a lot


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## el_zari

Please, I have Asus Z170 Deluxe 1302 Bios, and I want this bios with latest Orom, Intel Me Firmware, etc .

Please, upload it any site I can download it.

Regards From Spain.

Happy Chritsmas to all!!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## radier

Dear garikfox,

I wish to add another Crucial m4 64 GB to my system and create my first SSD RAID 0.

Please be so kind and mod two BIOS for me:

*L3.19* http://pctreiber.net/asrock-bios-downloads?did=644

*3.21A* http://pctreiber.net/asrock-bios-downloads?did=892

BR,


----------



## garikfox

The 3.21A wouldn't modify, It gave a error on the third module replacement, I added the 3.19 which modified fine it doesn't contain the UEFI SataDriver though.


----------



## radier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> it doesn't contain the UEFI SataDriver though.


What does this mean for me?

//EDIT I believe here is the answer:

http://www.win-raid.com/t19f13-Intel-EFI-quot-RaidDriver-quot-and-quot-GopDriver-quot-BIOS-Modules.html

So without SataDriver I cannot manage RAID configuration from UEFI? I need to use old fashion Ctrl+I tool?
But this does not stop me from making Windows 10 installation in UEFI mode? Of course I will have to deal with small delay from Ctrl+I RAID tool.

Am I right?


----------



## el_zari

Hello all people!!

I have Asus Z170 Deluxe 1402 Bios, and I want this bios with latest Orom, Intel Me Firmware, etc .

Please, upload it any site I can download it.

Regards From Spain

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## garikfox

I'm sorry i don't modify Z170 boards, Its highly complicated and I don't want to brick peoples boards.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radier*
> 
> What does this mean for me?
> 
> //EDIT I believe here is the answer:
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t19f13-Intel-EFI-quot-RaidDriver-quot-and-quot-GopDriver-quot-BIOS-Modules.html
> 
> So without SataDriver I cannot manage RAID configuration from UEFI? I need to use old fashion Ctrl+I tool?
> But this does not stop me from making Windows 10 installation in UEFI mode? Of course I will have to deal with small delay from Ctrl+I RAID tool.
> 
> Am I right?


That's correct you cant manage RAID configuration inside the UEFI BIOS, You'll have to boot Windows in Legacy mode, And yes you'll need to use the Ctrl+I tool.


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I'm sorry i don't modify Z170 boards, Its highly complicated and I don't want to brick peoples boards.


Thanks Garifox...

I contacted user "MrBeer" to ask him this hard work.

No problem in brick Asus Z170 Deluxe, because this motherboard has function: Asus FLashBack, Asus CrashBios, etc... You can restore bios with a usb easily!!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## garikfox

Yeah sorry about that its just Z170 are a lot more complicated to modify then the previous boards are and i just dont want to mess with it.


----------



## MrBeer

ok thanks for the update tomorow i will do it and flash it on mind first. will update when i am finish.


----------



## MrBeer

someone message me on slic.
can reflash then without loosing slic

Manufacturer: ASUS
Model: Asus Z170-Deluxe
Bios version: 1302
Type: AMI
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-ASUS-1302.zip
Thank you very much.
SLIC: Asus 2.1
Cert: Asus
Modded with Phoenixtool 2.66
Mod method: New module

Modified Bios:
Asus Z170-Deluxe_1302_Asus21_.rar
https://www.sendspace.com/file/57068k

Flash with ASUS recommended flash utility.
Please post results.
Awesome! It works like a charm.

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/5863-Award-amp-AMI-Bios-mod-requests/page6102


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> someone message me on slic.
> can reflash then without loosing slic


Why are you going to that length when you can simply use UBU... sure, it doesn't update ME firmware but if you _really_ want to update that you can just run the updater yourself.


----------



## MrBeer

https://mega.nz/#!stYhWCzQ!33cyUr86dfYUH2sYEHxmBdZajBQqvdKDQIM9TgVMLC4

New 1402 file I have not tryed it yet will tomorow morring will update this post when i do test.


----------



## MrBeer

UBU does not work putting in slic.
also UBU does not work with z170 boards it will not do oroms

This is what i do on z170 deluxe
A quick way to get to the correct location of the Intel RST RAID OROMs is to use the search feature of UEFITool
and select the GUID option and then paste

A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 into the GUID box.
GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 D46346CA-82A1-4CDE-9546-77C86F893888 is orom for intel

full guide on orom mod is on this site
http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

*Known issues with the update of the BIOS on the platform Aptio5
All the problems are caused by the AMI MMTool v5.0.0.7:
1) OROM and EFI files in the GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 are not updated, since MMTool incorrectly replaces files.*


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> UBU does not work putting in slic.
> also UBU does not work with z170 boards it will not do oroms


Why do you need to play with SLIC, never done it so curious?

OROMs I understand it's a problem for those who still need them but any HW bought in the past 2 (or more?) years has an EFI module so there's no need to use _outdated_ ROM. eg, I'm looking at your sig and cannot see why you'd need them.


----------



## MrBeer

slic is done so you don't need to buy win 7 it can be activative. also i use orom because i don't use Secure Boot or the UEFI boot loader and don't want to.


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!stYhWCzQ!33cyUr86dfYUH2sYEHxmBdZajBQqvdKDQIM9TgVMLC4
> 
> New 1402 file I have not tryed it yet will tomorow morring will update this post when i do test.


Ok all good flashed np .


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> Ok all good flashed np .


Last Oron add in this version too?

Thanks!!


----------



## pedilover

Hi MrBeer,
there is a new oROM Version today published on station-drivers:
Intel Raid Rom (Orom/SataDriver) Version 14.8.2.2397 !
Regards


----------



## el_zari

Please... Link?

Thanks


----------



## MrBeer

lol
ok will have to do another one.

https://mega.nz/#!stYhWCzQ!33cyUr86dfYUH2sYEHxmBdZajBQqvdKDQIM9TgVMLC4
Bios 1402 14.8.0.2377

And
Bios 1402 14.8.2.2397( update did not have efi update)
https://mega.nz/#!9pJizZIY!RRPTmZ9viJ5GmDUzdaIDyl1MBmva9Izy9uUCN8xFVks

Ok all working i flash it so it works.

Going out now for a hour.


----------



## el_zari

Thanks a lot!!


















Please., can you explain how to flash it with flash back?

I put usb formated Fat32 in black usb port with bios name: Z170D.CAP. I pulse the key but nothing happen!!
















Can you explain detail?

If I try to do through AZFlahser, show me errors! Not valid Bios file!!

Thanks again.

Regards from Spain!!

UPDATE: All is ok!! Flashed with flashback port. In 1402 bios works, but in 1302 don´t work!!

Test it ok!!


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> lol
> ok will have to do another one.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!stYhWCzQ!33cyUr86dfYUH2sYEHxmBdZajBQqvdKDQIM9TgVMLC4
> Bios 1402 14.8.0.2377
> 
> And
> Bios 1402 14.8.2.2397( update did not have efi update)
> https://mega.nz/#!9pJizZIY!RRPTmZ9viJ5GmDUzdaIDyl1MBmva9Izy9uUCN8xFVks
> 
> Ok all working i flash it so it works.
> 
> Going out now for a hour.


Would it be possible add (last asmedia usb 3 firmware and Intel ME firmware too) ?

Last bios with all components up to date. Could be do it?

Thanks for your work!!

Regards


----------



## MrBeer

with the asus z170 boards can't upgrade asmedia usb 3 firmware and Intel ME firmware

and with the intel rom u have to do it with
UEFITool.exe.

Then u can use UBU to do the efi files.

http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html

also i don't think there is big need to update all firmware but if i could do it i would.


----------



## el_zari

Thanks MrBeer.

And this post:

http://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools-111.html#msg20706

This user upgrades Intel ME in Z170 board.

Is it possible or not?

Thanks again and Happy 2016 for all forum!!


----------



## radier

@garikfox

I have successfully flashed BIOS you have prepared for me. I have also get another crucial m4 SSD from my friend to build RAID 0.

In the first post you wrote that in Windows 10 there is no need to use other drivers than those that comes with OS (at least for my OROM version).

Last question. Can I make Windows 10 clean installation in UEFI mode?

Taptaptap Mlais M52


----------



## MrBeer

https://mega.nz/#F!RwgkjCoT!Y4FAscJEcp5-kV9MjHGlow

ok this the the Intel® Management(ME) 11.0.0.1194 (Firmware)
you need the flash this evertime you flash your bios.
open the flash.bat in admin mode.
also can check the version by running info.bat

ONLY FOR SKYLAKE AND ONLY TESTED FOR ASUS Z170 DELUXE
but should work on all skylake boards.

Also like to say this is not my work it is all from
http://www.win-raid.com/forum.php


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radier*
> 
> @garikfox
> 
> I have successfully flashed BIOS you have prepared for me. I have also get another crucial m4 SSD from my friend to build RAID 0.
> 
> In the first post you wrote that in Windows 10 there is no need to use other drivers than those that comes with OS (at least for my OROM version).
> 
> Last question. Can I make Windows 10 clean installation in UEFI mode?
> 
> Taptaptap Mlais M52


If your BIOS has the option to disable CSM and then if it shows the RAID configuration in the BIOS then yes you can install in UEFI mode, But remember your GPU needs to support GOP UEFI boot if it doesnt then CSM needs to be set to Legacy for the GPU.


----------



## radier

My RAID Configuration is the old one Ctrl+I but I was able to perform Windows 10 installation in UEFI mode.
My graphics card has UEFI/GOP flashed some time ago.

Everything is working like a charm.
TRIM is enabled.

Thanks a lot


----------



## garikfox

Awesome


----------



## radier

After I have finished seting everything up I have connected my two HDD drives. Now they are making specific sound when I am starting for eg. reading something from them. Is it heads parking? It happens because my controller is in RAID mode now?


----------



## Majestic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radier*
> 
> After I have finished seting everything up I have connected my two HDD drives. Now they are making specific sound when I am starting for eg. reading something from them. Is it heads parking? It happens because my controller is in RAID mode now?


Do you have this problem with Samsung F series HDDs? I had this strange sound when I updated to 13.X drivers/orom (don't know what caused it but getting back to 12.9.4 drivers fixed it) with my F1 1TB in AHCI mode. It's a known problem when you have Samsung HDD and P67 chipset combined with 13.X drivers.


----------



## radier

Bingo !

One of the HDD is Samsung F4EG 2TB.
From what I have read at Intel forums this issue is not limited to P67 chipset but also affecting Z97 etc.

Taking into consideration that in first post garikfox recommend to stay on stock driver on Windows 10 (which is 13.2.0.1022) can I downgrade do 12.X.X.XXXX branch?


----------



## radier

I have downgraded to the 12.9.4.1000 succesfully. I had also to switch my HDD's SATA ports to changes takes effect.


----------



## feeliks

I have a ASROCK Fatal1ty P67 Performance board.
Is it possible to add a OROM for trim support?


----------



## radier

What BIOS you are using now?

Taptaptap Mlais M52


----------



## feeliks

Version 2.20 6/6/2012

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20P67%20Performance/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## garikfox

Added 2.10, The 2.20 ROM isn't available for download just the WIN which i cant extract a ROM from.


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added 2.10, The 2.20 ROM isn't available for download just the WIN which i cant extract a ROM from.


Please, check it this:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ldb9jue9gx5v02o/P67PERF.rar?dl=0

Asrock Fal1ty P67 perfomance 2.20 ROM (Dell Slic 2.3 added).

Check it, please and post your results!!

Regards from Spain.

Thanks for your work!!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## ponny

Hai... i'm newbie in this forum and i need some help regarding my AsRock z68 ext3 gen3.[ my old pc build and the only one i have ]

Here's the story ...

First : update bios to 2.10, 2.20, 2.30 ivy bridge -- everything run well but then i just realized that my multiplier limited to 16-37 and xmp missing from bios menu.
Second : Update to 2.31A --- xmp back but multiplier stay the same --> to make it worse my iGPU is not working.
Third : flashback to 2.30 -- and everything became worse since then [ multiplier stay limited, xmp missing and iGPU does not work ].
Fourth : flash it back to 2.31 A as of now, everything stay the same with 3 issues ... My RAM now can only run at 667 or 533.

Been searching to find solution but no luck till i'm here now hoping there's still a chance to revert my mobo back to where it should work.

Question :

1. Is my bios chip defective and unrepairable ?
2. will flashing to modded bios as available in your onedrive bring my mobo back to its full function ?

Thanks in advance & sorry for my english.

B&R

My Specs :
Mobo : AsRock z68 Ext3 Gen3
CPU : Intel i5 2500K
GPU : HD 5850
RAM : Corsair Vengeance 8gb PC 12800


----------



## garikfox

Hi and welcome,

No my BIOS would be the same but with a updated RAID OROM nothing else is changed.

I would use 2.31A, flash that then after unplug your power cord from your PSU then take out the battery for 5min. Plug the power cord back in go into BIOS and choose Restore Defualts or Load optimized defaults etc. then resetup your BIOS as usual.


----------



## ponny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hi and welcome,
> 
> No my BIOS would be the same but with a updated RAID OROM nothing else is changed.
> 
> I would use 2.31A, flash that then after unplug your power cord from your PSU then take out the battery for 5min. Plug the power cord back in go into BIOS and choose Restore Defualts or Load optimized defaults etc. then resetup your BIOS as usual.


Haa... ok thanks, unfortunately my pc isn't running on RAID mode, however, glad to have you respond my post ...


----------



## xuqi99

Hi,

Could I please request an updated Asus Z87 Pro 2103 bios (with latest 14.x OROM):

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z87-PRO/Z87-PRO-ASUS-2103.zip

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## garikfox

New OROM is available for 8 and 9 series chipsets, 14.8.2.2397


----------



## garikfox

New Driver available, 14.8.1.1043 WHQL


----------



## radier

Could you modify my cousins ASRock Z87 Extreme 4 with that latest OROM?

BIOS 3.20:

ftp://europe.asrock.com/BIOS/1150/Z87%20Extreme4(3.20)ROM.zip


----------



## garikfox

Added, You'll have to use Legacy boot for Windows, ASRock uses compressed UEFI OROM modules and the new compressed UEFI OROM isn't available yet, So I was only able to replace the Legacy OROM, There's always two to replace for each BIOS, UEFI and Legacy.


----------



## radier

But when I tried to use UBU tool 1.45 b2 there is no problem with changing EFI modeule too.

Also keep im mind that using OROM based RAID configuration tooll does not prevent from installing OS in UEFI mode. I have proved that with mine installation.


----------



## Nighthawk441

Can you do the latest for the MSI Z6a-GD65 (B3) version 25.8.

I know somebody here asked for you to do it back in March of 2015, but you couldn't extract the bios from the file.
Well it actually extracts the bios to a temporary folder, so I just grabbed that one.

E7681IMS.P80 Download link is below:
http://d.pr/f/11RYk

Edit:
I also tried making one myself, the MD5 Sum is 648BD6B7ADCFCA4FFDB8985B854749E1.

I'd assume if you're using UBU, our MD5's should match if I did it right.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## garikfox

I'm pretty sure the latest BIOS for that board is already on my OneDrive.


----------



## mario288

Can you do one for the ASUS Z97 Pro? Thanks


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## el_zari

New Asus Z170 Deluxe 1502 Bios dated 06/01/2016.

I patched it and tested it with mine with latest updates.

Flashed it with Asus Bios FlashBack!!



https://www.dropbox.com/s/wb0h377zcjb69go/Z170DELUXE1502elzari.rar?dl=0

Thanks!!.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## Bescrawl

Hi Garik, wondering if you can post the v14.8.2.2397 orom for the Vii maximus Hero with Bios 3003: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Thank you sir.


----------



## el_zari

All done.

OROM 14.8.2.2397 for the Vii maximus Hero with Bios 3003

PLease: test it if works please.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/sjv19itve2ddq5u/M7H.rar?dl=0

Regards from Spain.


----------



## garikfox

I added it as well


----------



## el_zari

New Asus Z170 Deluxe 1602 Bios dated 18/01/2016.

I patched it and tested it with mine with latest updates.

Flashed it with Asus Bios FlashBack!!



https://www.dropbox.com/s/56kwgb9j1xuqdye/Z170DELUXE1602ELZARI.rar?dl=0









































































Regards from Spain.


----------



## garikfox

Thank you


----------



## MrBeer

https://mega.nz/#F!9wgBDKDD!sDYS7AIknPlNKLSF0koD_g

1602 with Orom and EFI Update

Intel RST(e) OROM and EFI SataDriver
OROM IRST RAID for SATA - 14.8.2.2397
EFI IRST RAID for SATA - 14.8.2.2397
2 Intel OROM VBIOS and EFI GOP Driver
OROM VBIOS SkyLake - 1028
EFI GOP Driver SkyLake - 9.0.1042
3 LAN OROM PXE and EFI UNDI - Intel, Realtek, BCM, QCA
OROM Intel Boot Agent GE - 1.5.43
OROM Intel Boot Agent CL - 0.1.05
EFI Intel Gigabit UNDI - 0.0.09
EFI Intel PRO/1000 UNDI - 6.9.07
Update Intel CPU MicroCode SkyLake
CPU Microcode 0506E3 SKL-S - 6A


----------



## el_zari

Thanks Mr Beer, I couldn´t update OROM IRST RAID for SATA to last version.

Two question:

1) Your modified bios has "Intel Me 11.0.0.1168". Is the last? or could you update it too?

2) Is this normal?



Thanks a log.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## MrBeer

OROM IRST RAID have to be done mannal

quick way to get to the correct location of the Intel RST RAID OROMs is to use the search feature of UEFITool
and select the GUID option and then paste

A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 into the GUID box.
GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 D46346CA-82A1-4CDE-9546-77C86F893888 is orom for intel
then use replaced i will do a video for you.
\


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> OROM IRST RAID have to be done mannal
> 
> quick way to get to the correct location of the Intel RST RAID OROMs is to use the search feature of UEFITool
> and select the GUID option and then paste
> 
> A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 into the GUID box.
> GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0 D46346CA-82A1-4CDE-9546-77C86F893888 is orom for intel
> 
> Use replaced body
> 
> then use replaced i will do a video for you.
> \


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjp4ekM9_XE&feature=youtu.be

And the "Intel Me 11.0.0.1168" has to be flash after
https://mega.nz/#F!dkgAwTCZ!EhvpaaIX_QKcqBCdlM3SEg
also the asus 3.1 usb update
https://mega.nz/#F!J0RSnCzQ!6dgTeCag0MHEpFpLimV34Q

all flash after bios update

Intel(R) ME flash and the usb flash only needs to be done once mind still says

FW Version 11.0.0.1194 H on my end.


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el_zari*
> 
> Thanks Mr Beer, I couldn´t update OROM IRST RAID for SATA to last version.
> 
> Two question:
> 
> 1) Your modified bios has "Intel Me 11.0.0.1168". Is the last? or could you update it too?
> 
> 2) Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a log.
> 
> Regards from Spain.


did you use the updated version of UBU v1.45 Update 2 Mind works so yours should be to


----------



## MrBeer

https://mega.nz/#F!Y0RkgBLZ!uz9pVh-wRtPXfKLAFrrFcQ

This is all the folder for the use z170 Deluxe updated i do


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> did you use the updated version of UBU v1.45 Update 2 Mind works so yours should be to


I use 1.45 update 3 instead.....OK, i´ll try with 1.45 update 2.

Very very very thanks for all info and your work!!

Regards from Spain.


----------



## MrBeer

loldid not know that is at version 6
V6 seems to work to


----------



## el_zari

Lol!! Update 6....
















Updated:
- EFI IRSTe SATA v4.3.5.1000 (fixed)
- EFI and OROM IRSTe SCU/sSATA v4.3.0.1018
- EFI GOP Driver Intel Skylake v9.0.1042
- EFI LAN Intel 10GbE Undi v5.1.19
- OROM LAN Intel Boot Agent XE v2.3.58 (10GbE)
- EFI LAN Broadcomm Undi v17.2.1
- OROM LAN Broadcomm Boot Agent PXE v17.2.0
- CSE Firmware Repository Database r38 (for MEA)
- DrvVer v0.19.15
Added:
- Ibtel CPU Microcode 6A for Skylake 06E3 platform 36
- Ibtel CPU Microcode 74 for Skylake 06E3 platform 36

*For Z170 Deluxe only update EFI GOP Driver SkyLake 9.0.1039 to 9.0.1042 and CPU Microcode 0506E3 SKL-S - 74??*

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## el_zari

Asus Z170 Bios 1602 Update *TESTED 100% WORKING!!*



https://www.dropbox.com/s/izpdjbdmaurh06m/Z170D1602.rar?dl=0

Thanks MrBeer for the info and help!!!

Regards from Spain.


----------



## Krkan

I used UBU to modify some bios for my MSI-P67A-C45(B3) so I can get TRIM in raid 0. Does it matter what OROM version you pick? Does this look ok?


----------



## garikfox

Yep looks good









You used the TRIM OROM correct ?


----------



## Krkan

I think so, in the menu I chose the Intel 6-seriers option.


----------



## garikfox

Ok


----------



## sjepps

Thank you for posting this up. I was able to slipstream in the latest suggested OROMs based on the last "official" MSI build (MSI P67A-GD65 Bios Update) I then added NVMe PCIe support using Fernando's method (NVMe support Intel Chipset 6 and up). I had minimal issues installing Windows 10 and making the drive bootable. PCIe 2.0 8x limits read throughput but it is still much better than my previous SSD. I did it while waiting on a worthwhile CPU upgrade..


----------



## garikfox

Awesome good job


----------



## Renny81

Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3 (rev.1.0)

I would really appreciate a the Bios with updated RAID OROM to support TRIM.

BIOS:
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-z68p-ds3_f9.exe

I cant seem to get the bios to open properly in an editor like UBU.


----------



## garikfox

That board doesn't have a UEFI BIOS so I cant modify it I'm sorry.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi garifox can you mod latest bios 3003 for maximus vii gene with last 14.8.2 orom?


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Renny81

Just an update. I figured it out myself.
BIOS editing old school style. Thanks to CBROM and dos command prompt









TRIM Working perfect now with updated OROM 12.9.0.2006 in the F9 BIOS for GIgabyte GA-Z68P DS3 (rev.1.0).


----------



## el_zari

Edited....


----------



## el_zari

*Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 1702 Update (21-03-2016) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*



Upgrade all modules and drivers until now.

21-03-2016: Intel EFI Intel GopDriver for Skylake/Kabylake (now v9.0.1045)

ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6mjygdeymnoo4yg/Z170D1703%20modded%20by%20el_zari%20%2821-03-2016%29.rar?dl=0

Thanks MrBeer for the info and help!!!

Regards from Spain.


----------



## el_zari

*Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 1702 Update (21-04-2016) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*

Upgrade all modules and drivers until now.



*21-04-2016: Intel EFI Intel GopDriver for Skylake/Kabylake (now v9.0.1046)*

ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK

Tested 100%.























https://www.dropbox.com/s/bi1ch419b2e430a/Z170D1703%20modded%20by%20el_zari%20%2821-04-2016%29.rar?dl=0

Thanks MrBeer for the info and help!!!

Regards from Spain.


----------



## DandyConeJellos

The onedrive link on the main post isn't working for me. Says that "This item might not exist or is no longer available".


----------



## garikfox

Is it working now ?


----------



## el_zari

NO!!


----------



## garikfox

Soon as the Moderators let me re-edit my first post ill fix it for you guys, thanks for letting me know


----------



## DandyConeJellos

Can you post the link in the meantime?


----------



## garikfox

Sure sorry about that.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!145&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s&ithint=folder%2c


----------



## el_zari

No!!























Any problem with your onedrive???


----------



## DandyConeJellos

Still not working.


----------



## garikfox

This is weird it says the folder is public let me re-investigate.


----------



## garikfox

Try this.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!145&authkey=!ADBXgTkJAPHzz2s&ithint=folder%2c


----------



## DandyConeJellos

ASUS P8Z68-V/Gen3 http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z68-V_GEN3/P8Z68-V-GEN3-ASUS-3603-win7_8.zip.


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## DandyConeJellos

The onedrive link is broken again.


----------



## garikfox

Hmmm, well this is odd the share link has changed. This is very troubling.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=CC475FE5DFE13DF4!145&authkey=!ADBU_seIK63ZGHw&ithint=folder%2c


----------



## el_zari




----------



## el_zari

*Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 3307 Update (29-12-2016) (NO RAID) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*

This bios hasn´t slic. If you have slic already, don´t worry, no problems. Your slic will be remain.

*- OROM IRST updated to 15.2.1.2771
- EFI IRST updated to 15.5.0.3279*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By-cvZ85UKEmbVJyWWRCejFONlE

ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK

Thanks @gpvecchi , @SoniX , @Pedivoler the info,test and help!!!

Regards from Spain


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

Would you be so very kind to add updated bios with the newest Orom for these boards:

Asus Maximus vii Gene:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1008:maximus-vii-gene&catid=110&Itemid=169&lang=en

ASUS Z97-DELUXE/USB 3.1:
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1303:z97-deluxe-usb-3-1&catid=110&Itemid=169&lang=en

PLEASE?
Thanks in advance for your brilliant help:thumb:
KURT


----------



## carry0512

Hi Garik

Could you please mod the asus p8b-x bios with latest orom ?

MB Overview
https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/P8BX/

Rom file
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket1155/P8B-X/BIOS/P8B-X-ASUS-6702.zip

Thank you ~


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Would you be so very kind to add updated bios with the newest Orom for these boards:
> 
> Asus Maximus vii Gene:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1008:maximus-vii-gene&catid=110&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> ASUS Z97-DELUXE/USB 3.1:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1303:z97-deluxe-usb-3-1&catid=110&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> PLEASE?
> Thanks in advance for your brilliant help:thumb:
> KURT


I already have the Maximus VII Gene on my OneDrive, I added your 2nd one though


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carry0512*
> 
> Hi Garik
> 
> Could you please mod the asus p8b-x bios with latest orom ?
> 
> MB Overview
> https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/P8BX/
> 
> Rom file
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket1155/P8B-X/BIOS/P8B-X-ASUS-6702.zip
> 
> Thank you ~


Added


----------



## carry0512

Thank you very much !!









But when i run bupdater try to flash the rom ,it reports "Security Verification Failed".

Did i missed something important?


----------



## qrtnielsen

Hi Garik!

I thank you very much for your fine effort!!
















Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> I thank you very much for your fine effort!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


You're welcome


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carry0512*
> 
> Thank you very much !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when i run bupdater try to flash the rom ,it reports "Security Verification Failed".
> 
> Did i missed something important?


You can't flash it that way, you'll have to use the USB BIOS Flashback feature to flash a mod BIOS, I'm not sure if that board has it or not though.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I already have the Maximus VII Gene on my OneDrive, I added your 2nd one though


Hi Garik!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I already have the Maximus VII Gene on my OneDrive, I added your 2nd one though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qrtnielsen*
> 
> Hi Garik!
> 
> Would you be so very kind to add updated bios with the newest Orom for these boards:
> 
> Asus Maximus vii Gene:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1008:maximus-vii-gene&catid=110&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> ASUS Z97-DELUXE/USB 3.1:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1303:z97-deluxe-usb-3-1&catid=110&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> PLEASE?
> Thanks in advance for your brilliant help:thumb:
> KURT


Hi Garik!

I have now downloaded your file and updated my ASUS MAXIMUS VII GENE, however I am a bit puzzled because the OROM is ver. 13.0.0.2075 (and the ME ver. is 9.1.37.1002).
Maybe I have done it wrongly??









Thanks
Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Hmm weird i know it contains the new OROM, It sounds to me like you didnt flash it correctly.


----------



## qrtnielsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hmm weird i know it contains the new OROM, It sounds to me like you didnt flash it correctly.


Hi Garik!

You were right, I messed up the flashing!








Now it is working perfect and I thank you very much for "strightening me up" or rather "wake me up".









Kurt


----------



## garikfox

Lol no problem i'm glad you sorted it out.


----------



## Fraizer

Hey dear Garik hope everythings is good for you









do you saw this update Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST) Version 14.8.9.1053 WHQL ?

its good with the last orom on Z97 ?









thank you


----------



## garikfox

Hello, Yes you'll be fine using the new driver.


----------



## onquiert

possible to have the bios for asus Z97 pro gamer with the latest rom raid
thank you


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## onquiert

selected file is not a proger bios?
ez with BIOS Setup


----------



## garikfox

From my first post i stated this below









_"ASUS Z77 / Z87 / Z97 users will need to use the USB BIOS Flashback feature to flash a mod BIOS, EZ-Flash 2 wont work it will show an error while attempting to flash "Security Verification Failed"."_


----------



## onquiert

how to do that?
thank you


----------



## garikfox

I've never used it before since I don't own a ASUS board. But try this below.

http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## onquiert

no USB BIOS Flashback on my Z97?
so I can not flacher this ca?
thank you


----------



## onquiert

no USB BIOS Flashback on my Z97?
so I can not flacher this ca?
thank you


----------



## garikfox

I'm pretty sure it has to have it. Just do a google search, "How to use ASUS USB Flashback"

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## onquiert

I no USB BIOS Flashback ñ'ai of port on my motherboard or button to demarer


----------



## garikfox

I read up on your board and it doesn't look like your motherboard has the USB Flashback feature. So you won't be able to flash my BIOS, sorry about that.


----------



## onquiert

shame, especially thank you for bios


----------



## BoarBeater

Any chance you can fix me up a BIOS for the ASRock p67 Extreme 4 Gen3?

Just picked up some 750 gb ssd's I'd like to put in Raid0. Might not be good to tear them apart without having trim going.

I am running pretty old bios currently, don't mind upgrading to the latest on ASRock site...


----------



## garikfox

Unfortunately ASRock doesn't provide a BIOS ROM download for that board, They only have the Windows download updater listed. If you can find me the actual ROM I can modify it for you.


----------



## BoarBeater

You're right, there is none posted ... I did some sleuthing and there's a slightly older version being hosted by them in ROM format

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/1155/P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3(2.10)ROM.zip

Let me know if that works, if not I think I may have some additional inspiration for mobo cpu upgrade xD


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## Fraizer

Hello dear Garik









i have a Z97 asus maximus VII Gene and the last bios 3003 with your last orom.

under windows 10 pro withe raid 0 2x ssd 840 pro 256gb

can i use this Intel Rapid Storage Technology (RST) Version 15.0.0.1039 WHQL without any trouble ? and more important its better than the version 14.x ?

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=startdown&id=2313&lang=fr

thank you


----------



## garikfox

Yes it looks like you can if your using RAID, But that driver doesn't seem to support the Z87/Z97 SATA AHCI controller though just the 100-series chipsets.


----------



## Fraizer

great thank you ^^

Garik its fresh news just now ^^ a new Intel Raid Rom (Orom/SataDriver) Version 15.0.0.2371

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2344&lang=fr

what you think about this OROM and this Driver ?

if its good can you please update withe the last bios 3003 of my asus maximus VII gene ?









the link of the bios:

http://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

waiting this before i make a new installation of windows 10 aniversary









thank you for everythings


----------



## garikfox

Looks good, Added


----------



## garikfox

Updated first post


----------



## Fraizer

you are great so fast !







thank you !!!

Garik on station driver Fernando told me this :

""The Intel RST drivers and OROM/EFI BIOS modules v15.x.x.xxxx are only designed for the latest Intel chipsets from 100-Series up. The Intel RAID driver v15.0.0.1039 is installable onto Intel 8- and 9-Series Chipsets due to the universal external DeviceID DEV_2822, but not all features may be supported by them. ""

my english is not perfect but i understand its better to not use with my motherboard the orom and the drivers 15.x, right ?


----------



## garikfox

Okay yeah you might want to stick with the 14 orom then. Its up to you it did mod fine though.


----------



## fenderjaguar

I didn't read through 300+ pages of posts, but I thought the main hope of this updated raid oprom was to get trim support with raid 0 SSD's?

I tested it with the "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" command and it now says "DisableDeleteNotify = 0". But when I test it with trimcheck-0.7, it says trim is not enabled.

Thanks for the bios though, I can see my old intel raid oprom was like 11.xxx something, now it's 12.9 something.

Cheers


----------



## Wozzie87

garikfox - does the Asus Sabertooth z77 bios support booting to nvme ssd?
I am planning to buy one for my system to squeeze some more performance out of it since I just got the Asus Strix gtx 1080. I need to do a little research to see how much of a performance boost I will get compared to the raid 0 ssd setup I currently have but from what i currently know it will be a noticeable improvement.


----------



## garikfox

I'm not to sure, I don't think it does though.


----------



## Wozzie87

Garikfox I hope this is not asking too much of you -
I found this method for adding the ability to boot from nvme to the Intel z77 chipset on the Asus Sabertooth z77 bios file, would you be able to make a version that supported booting to nvme by using this method or some altered version; you have already altered the bios and would know better then I would if it was not completed appropriately.
I also understand if this is more work then you would like to take on, in that case would you be able to tell me if by following these instructions i could add nvme boot support to the bios files found on this post?

The method is described here - Full NVMe support for older Intel Chipsets possible! -


----------



## garikfox

I added your BIOS with NVMe boot support, I used the same method Fernando used in that thread. I'm not sure if it will work or not. If it doesn't work just re-flash the original BIOS.


----------



## Wozzie87

Thanks very much! I will post the results of how it works when the NVMe drive gets delivered which should be in a week or two.


----------



## garikfox

Ok great let me know


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el_zari*
> 
> *Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 1902 Update (13-09-2016) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*
> 
> 
> 
> This bios hasn´t slic. If you have slic already, don´t worry, no problems. Your slic will be remain.
> 
> *- Efi Gop Driver update to 1052 (from 1051)
> - Intel Cpu Microcode update to A2.*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By-cvZ85UKEmVHBxVmlEbklHcWc
> 
> ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK
> 
> Thanks @MrBeer , @Pedivoler , @SoniX and @gpvecchi (Intel Skylake Bios) for the info and help!!!
> 
> Regards from Spain


New update.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el_zari*
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 2202 Update (26-09-2016) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*
> 
> This bios hasn´t slic. If you have slic already, don´t worry, no problems. Your slic will be remain.
> 
> [B New Bios 2202 with all modules updated.[/B]
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By-cvZ85UKEmVHBxVmlEbklHcWc
> 
> ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK
> 
> Thanks @MrBeer , @Pedivoler , @SoniX and @gpvecchi (Intel Skylake Bios) for the info and help!!!
> 
> Regards from Spain


Update to Bios 2202 date 26-09-2016


----------



## Scoty

I have a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming and use latest Bios 1904. How can i update the firmware for latest Intel MEI?


----------



## el_zari

For Intel Mei firmware, you have to flash it manually!!!

Regards.


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el_zari*
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 2202 Update (03-10-2016) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*
> 
> This bios hasn´t slic. If you have slic already, don´t worry, no problems. Your slic will be remain.
> 
> *EFI - GOP Driver updated to 9.0.1054.
> CPU Microcode updated to A6.*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By-cvZ85UKEmUkdwUkpRaE1kRE0
> 
> ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK
> 
> Thanks @MrBeer , @Pedivoler , @SoniX and @gpvecchi (Intel Skylake Bios) for the info and help!!!
> 
> Regards from Spain


New update.

Regards.


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el_zari*
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 2202 Update (10-10-2016) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*
> 
> This bios hasn´t slic. If you have slic already, don´t worry, no problems. Your slic will be remain.
> 
> *- EFI and OROM Intel RST (both) updated to 15.2.0.2754
> - Kabylake CPU Microcode updated to 3EI*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By-cvZ85UKEmZkxlZjdhdmlkSUE
> 
> ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK
> 
> Thanks @gpvecchi , @SoniX , @Pedivoler the info,test and help!!!
> 
> Regards from Spain


New update 10-10-16.

Regards.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

and for maximus viii gene?


----------



## el_zari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el_zari*
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus Z170 Deluxe Bios 3307 Update (29-12-2016) (NO RAID) TESTED 100% WORKING!!*
> 
> This bios hasn´t slic. If you have slic already, don´t worry, no problems. Your slic will be remain.
> 
> *- OROM IRST updated to 15.2.1.2771
> - EFI IRST updated to 15.5.0.3279*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By-cvZ85UKEmbVJyWWRCejFONlE
> 
> ONLY FLASH IT WITH ASUS USB BIOS FLASHBACK
> 
> Thanks @gpvecchi , @SoniX , @Pedivoler the info,test and help!!!
> 
> Regards from Spain


New Bios for Asus Z170 Deluxe updated.

Regards.


----------



## Fraizer

Hello dear garikfox ^^ hope you are fine









regarding my old Asus Maximus VII Gene (2 sdd raid 0) with last bios 3003

https://www.asus.com/fr/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_GENE/HelpDesk_Download/

do you think the last orom (i think is the last..) 15.2.1.2771 will work well on it ?









http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2531&lang=fr

if yes i will be happy to have your update ^^

after bios update you recommand me to use on windows 10 x64 with this last driver rst 15.2.7.1042 ?

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=fileinfo&id=2671&lang=fr

thank you ^^


----------



## garikfox

Hello Fraizer, I'm pretty sure the 15.2.x OROM is for 100-series chipsets, the latest for your board is 14.8.x, I personally would stick with 14.8.x


----------



## mongoled

Hi, where is the list to the BIOS's in this thread ??

Thanks

** EDIT **

nvm understood they are in the onedrive folder

now to find the updated orom .....


----------



## garikfox

Did you find what you were looking for ?


----------



## yinda1989

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/7845v1C.zip

MSI Z87-GD65

Thanks


----------



## garikfox

One moment


----------



## garikfox

*yinda1989*: Added


----------



## yinda1989

Thank you very much:thumb:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice !

I wonder, is there an update for my BIOS for the Maximus VII Formula. ? Latest BIOS is *3003*

As for updated drivers where would be the best place to go ?

Thanks in advance bud.


----------



## garikfox

Added









Use the driver provided per BIOS in my first post.

FYI: You'll need to use USB flashback to flash a modified ASUS BIOS.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the driver provided per BIOS in my first post.
> 
> FYI: You'll need to use USB flashback to flash a modified ASUS BIOS.


Nice ! Will give it a shot.

When looking at the BIOS After flashing, what version number am I looking for to make sure I have the updated OROM ?


----------



## garikfox

The Legacy and UEFI OROM are version 14.8.2.2397


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Dumb question but where do you go to verify the firmware version of the new OROM in the BIOS ?


----------



## garikfox

It should be listed in the SATA/RAID section in the UEFI BIOS. Also you can check it in the utility after you install the Intel RST software package.


----------



## guppdevo

Could someone please make a SABERTOOTH Z87 2302 BIOS with the latest RAID OROM

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z87/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## PTCruiserGT

Hi Garik,

Could you modify the BIOS for the MSI Z87M Gaming motherboard?

https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z87M-GAMING.html#down-bios

Thank you!


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## carhon

Hi Garik,

Could you modify the latest BIOS (4003) for the ASUS P8Z68-M PRO?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z68M_PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

in the post of page 1
http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/asus-asrock-msi-gigabyte-bioss-with-updated-raid-orom#post_17069030
was commented on this board, but I did not find in downloads (but the BIOS is outdated, anyway).

Thanks in advance


----------



## garikfox

Added


----------



## carhon

Hi Garik,

I updated as soon the new BIOS and works like a charm
I have a TRIM on my SSD RAID0, many thanks...


----------



## garikfox

You're welcome


----------



## Fraizer

ohh seem you stop that :'(


----------



## Fraizer

@garikfox

dear friend no any news post from you hope you are fine...

if its a way to have an link of someone who update bios with last orom will be realy great to share.

you help me so much time here by updating every time my bios with last OROM.

thank you for that ♥


----------

